# 30 yo and TTC #1



## lsd2721

I am 30 yo and ttc baby #1. Was just looking for a few friends in the same age group as me trying for baby #1! 

I am in cycle 2 of trying! I'll be testing on Jan 18th if I can wait that long! :) I was diagnosed with PCOS so I tend to have a longer period than normal. Usually doesn't last longer than 42 days. I have been told it's harder for me to get pregnant so I am crossing my fingers that isn't the case! :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi lsd2721,
Nice to meet you. We have a ton of similarities. I'm also 30, on my second cycle and planning to test Jan 14-17. I just got off BCP in Novmeber and my DH and I are TTC #1. I've been reading the boards for a while and it's nice to see other people's journeys. I'm not too hopeful about this cycle since the OPKs don't show that I've ovulated even though I had symptoms like I did. I just don't know my body yet, especially after being on BCP for almost 3 yrs.

How about you? How is it going for you?


----------



## Miskas mommy

hi ladies, 
I am 30 as well and ttc #1. Just went of BC at beginning of Dec. so 1st cycle trying. baby dust all around :winkwink::dust:


----------



## DosPinkies

Hi, ladies. I'm 29 - 30 in May. My DH and I are TTC #1 and are on cycle #3 of this little journey. My main goal this cycle is to calm...the crap...down. The stress of this has snuck up on me like I never imagined, and I know priority numero uno from now on is to find some peace. That is why I am here now...on the forums. For me, support = peace.


----------



## lsd2721

Hi guys! Nice to meet ya'll!!

SoonToBePreg
My journey so far is that on my first cycle I think I got a chemical pregnancy. I tested on the day af was due and had a faint line (with three different tests) and got really excited but then five days later ended up getting my period. So that is why I think it was a chemical pregnancy. I did test this month for ovulation with an OPK. I tested positive for ovulation on Dec 27. So I ovulated sometime around then! So that makes me about 5dpo roughly. 

I haven't been on BCP for a year now but I also haven't been paying attention to my body til the past few months.

Miskas Mommy
Big Baby dust to you too! :)

DosPinkies
I am with you on this...support = peace. Because I have been completely obsessing over everything and instead of talking to my husband who doesn't care to hear all my cray cray I thought maybe some of you ladies would love to talk about it with me! :) We can calm the cray cray down together!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I agree on the potential crazyness and obsessiveness. I'm only on cycle number 2 and I can slowly see myself getting engrossed and caught up in all of this. It's funny how we usually think it'll just happen once you want it to. This site is nice coz it gives you an outlet.


----------



## lsd2721

I've been obsessing over symptoms that I've had the past few days! I have had sensitive boobs on NYE that went away the next day. Now they are just sore and I have felt a few cramps and a weird stinging pain from time to time. I know I'm going crazy b/c implantation doesn't usually start until a couple of days from now. So by talking to people on here, It's helping me! :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Sounds hopeful! Sorry about your chemical pregnancy last month. It would suck to get a bfp and have af come shortly. I wish loads of baby dust to you this month. 

I started feeling bloated/gassy and my boobs got really full and sore as well around the time when I should have been ovulating. But the OPKs were always negative. My DH and I have been BDing since there's always hope.


----------



## MgreenM

Hi. I am 30, TTC #1. We got married in Oct. so I guess this would be cycle three for me. Right now I am not using OPKs or charting temps. Recently my cycles have been a little weird...I go for a physical on Monday so hopefully all will checkout. I already have my list of questions to ask!

I too have been a bit obsessive over symptoms. I have wanted to have kids for a very long time but always wanted to wait until I was married. Now, the baby itch is there and it's strong! DH is happy with the "do what comes naturally and see how it goes approach" so that is what we are doing for now. 

A couple of things I am doing just for myself: we are getting a dog and I will be the one walking the dog (great way to get exercise!).


----------



## haleiwamama

Im TTC#1 too... I'm 31 and DH is 36... we feel like it was a late start so we're hoping for twins... we've been married for 9 years and the plan was to be done by age 30... guess not....

We've been trying for 11 months and DH has sperm issues so I'm starting on Clomid, 100mg, tonight...


----------



## DosPinkies

This last month I was begging DH for a puppy. We already have 2 dogs and really don't need another in our small house, but it just suddenly meant SO much to me. Then one day DH and I talked about it and came to the conclusion that I was just desperately looking for something to nurture since I was feeling pessimistic about ever having a baby. I realized that's completely true. I've got this mama instinct that doesn't have enough of an outlet right now, and it's coming out in crazy ways. I'm a teacher (8th grade), so I'm actually looking forward to going back next week so I can do some nurturing again.


----------



## curiousowl

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm about to finish my last pack of birth control pills and start TTC. So very excited :) I'm planning to jump right in with OPKs and temping. I'm feeling a little bit crazy about the whole thing so I'd love to have the support but I don't want to tell friends or family that we're trying since I think it will be too much pressure. I'm 29, will be 30 in May.


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM said:


> Hi. I am 30, TTC #1. We got married in Oct. so I guess this would be cycle three for me. Right now I am not using OPKs or charting temps. Recently my cycles have been a little weird...I go for a physical on Monday so hopefully all will checkout. I already have my list of questions to ask!
> 
> I too have been a bit obsessive over symptoms. I have wanted to have kids for a very long time but always wanted to wait until I was married. Now, the baby itch is there and it's strong! DH is happy with the "do what comes naturally and see how it goes approach" so that is what we are doing for now.
> 
> A couple of things I am doing just for myself: we are getting a dog and I will be the one walking the dog (great way to get exercise!).

Walking the dog is a great way to exercise. I had to watch my mom's dog for a couple of weeks and really enjoyed my walks so I've kept it up a bit more!!!

Good luck on your physical Monday! :)


----------



## lsd2721

haleiwamama said:


> Im TTC#1 too... I'm 31 and DH is 36... we feel like it was a late start so we're hoping for twins... we've been married for 9 years and the plan was to be done by age 30... guess not....
> 
> We've been trying for 11 months and DH has sperm issues so I'm starting on Clomid, 100mg, tonight...

Nice to meet you! Apparently twins run on my husbands side and they are all convinced we'll have twins!


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm about to finish my last pack of birth control pills and start TTC. So very excited :) I'm planning to jump right in with OPKs and temping. I'm feeling a little bit crazy about the whole thing so I'd love to have the support but I don't want to tell friends or family that we're trying since I think it will be too much pressure. I'm 29, will be 30 in May.

HI! Come on in and join us! The more the merrier! :) WELCOME!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi everyone! I just turned 31, my husband is 30, and we're starting to try for our first this month - we've been waiting (impatiently) for insurance to kick in. Late 20s/early 30s is a pretty normal time to start in our social circle, but it seems pretty old compared to the average on this site, doesn't it?

I'm nervous but very excited. I'm not doing anything beyond keeping track of the first day of each period for now - my cycles are regular, I don't have reason to believe I'll have trouble conceiving, so we'll give it a few months and see what happens before I let myself stress about temperatures and ovulation kits and such. Expect me to start seriously obsessing in a couple weeks! It'll be all I can do to not pee on sticks every day for the second half of January.

I suspect the baby urge was a factor in us adopting a second dog earlier this year, but I had some more logical reasons for it, too ;)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm about to finish my last pack of birth control pills and start TTC. So very excited :) I'm planning to jump right in with OPKs and temping. I'm feeling a little bit crazy about the whole thing so I'd love to have the support but I don't want to tell friends or family that we're trying since I think it will be too much pressure. I'm 29, will be 30 in May.
> 
> HI! Come on in and join us! The more the merrier! :) WELCOME!Click to expand...


Thanks so much! I'm really looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> Late 20s/early 30s is a pretty normal time to start in our social circle, but it seems pretty old compared to the average on this site, doesn't it?

Hi there! Yeah, it does, a little. That's pretty much normal in my social circle too (I'm originally a Californian) but then we moved to North Carolina for a few years and I felt like I was so behind my coworkers. I try to remember that of all our friends only a few have babies and one couple is a little older than us. Then I feel right on time :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

curiousowl said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm about to finish my last pack of birth control pills and start TTC. So very excited :) I'm planning to jump right in with OPKs and temping. I'm feeling a little bit crazy about the whole thing so I'd love to have the support but I don't want to tell friends or family that we're trying since I think it will be too much pressure. I'm 29, will be 30 in May.

Hi, my family and friends also don't know that we are ttc. We've been married for 2 1/2 yrs but been together for almost 10. Since we got married, the questions about when the baby is coming have tripled, but we've always just smiled and said it's coming...


----------



## trumpetbeth

Hello All!! I would love to have some buddies! I am 31, I will be 32 in February. I have been married for 6 months and was only on birth control for 5 months. I stopped taking it after we were married for one month. My DH is itching for a baby and we talked about trying to be done by the time I'm 35. He is 3 years younger than me and tends to be a worrier.

AF is supposed to show today, but no sign yet. I got a BFN on New Years eve... I wanted to have some champagne &#128522;. 

I do tend to want to pee on a stick quite often, just because I am an impatient person. I like to know things right away so these past 3 TWW have been awful! This time I am trying to just be more relaxed about the whole thing. 

I am also a teacher! I teach Jr. High band in Texas. It is such a fun and crazy job, I am not really ready for my break to be over! 

How long has everyone been married? Let's be friends!


----------



## RForReal

Hi Ladies! I'm so glad to have found this post. I'm 29 hubby is 32 (soon to be 33) and we've been trying for 10/11 months. When I see everyone's ages on here, I feel like I am way behind! But many of my friends haven't had children or have just started so its nice to see there are others on here in my same age range. We have been married for 2 1/2 years, together for 6 1/2. 

We are dealing with male factor issues so, while I'd love a natural BFP, I'm thinking we will end up having to do IUI at least. He's on the vitamins and all so we are still hoping they will improve his SA enough to conceive naturally.


----------



## DosPinkies

curiousowl said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I'm about to finish my last pack of birth control pills and start TTC. So very excited :) I'm planning to jump right in with OPKs and temping. I'm feeling a little bit crazy about the whole thing so I'd love to have the support but I don't want to tell friends or family that we're trying since I think it will be too much pressure. I'm 29, will be 30 in May.

I'll be 30 in May, too! What day? Mine's the 18th.



MrsKChicago said:


> Hi everyone! I just turned 31, my husband is 30, and we're starting to try for our first this month - we've been waiting (impatiently) for insurance to kick in. Late 20s/early 30s is a pretty normal time to start in our social circle, but it seems pretty old compared to the average on this site, doesn't it?
> 
> I'm nervous but very excited. I'm not doing anything beyond keeping track of the first day of each period for now - my cycles are regular, I don't have reason to believe I'll have trouble conceiving, so we'll give it a few months and see what happens before I let myself stress about temperatures and ovulation kits and such. Expect me to start seriously obsessing in a couple weeks! It'll be all I can do to not pee on sticks every day for the second half of January.
> 
> I suspect the baby urge was a factor in us adopting a second dog earlier this year, but I had some more logical reasons for it, too ;)
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Sometimes I think the average age TTC is regional. On average, it seems like girls in the South (where I'm from) try so much earlier than girls from other places. I can't think of more than a handful of girls I graduated with who don't already have kids - and besides me, the ones who don't aren't in relationships. It adds to my stress because I feel like I've been left behind and am not in the club. I read a quote once though that resonated with me..."Don't compare your chapter 1 with someone else's chapter 20."



trumpetbeth said:


> Hello All!! I would love to have some buddies! I am 31, I will be 32 in February. I have been married for 6 months and was only on birth control for 5 months. I stopped taking it after we were married for one month. My DH is itching for a baby and we talked about trying to be done by the time I'm 35. He is 3 years younger than me and tends to be a worrier.
> 
> AF is supposed to show today, but no sign yet. I got a BFN on New Years eve... I wanted to have some champagne &#128522;.
> 
> I do tend to want to pee on a stick quite often, just because I am an impatient person. I like to know things right away so these past 3 TWW have been awful! This time I am trying to just be more relaxed about the whole thing.
> 
> I am also a teacher! I teach Jr. High band in Texas. It is such a fun and crazy job, I am not really ready for my break to be over!
> 
> How long has everyone been married? Let's be friends!

I love that you teach JR high kids like I do! That's definitely something that only we understand fully, right? (;

We've been married for just over 2 years. Our anniversary was New Year's Eve. I was hoping to have a BFP anniversary gift for my DH, but no go. :\



RForReal said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm so glad to have found this post. I'm 29 hubby is 32 (soon to be 33) and we've been trying for 10/11 months. When I see everyone's ages on here, I feel like I am way behind! But many of my friends haven't had children or have just started so its nice to see there are others on here in my same age range. We have been married for 2 1/2 years, together for 6 1/2.
> 
> We are dealing with male factor issues so, while I'd love a natural BFP, I'm thinking we will end up having to do IUI at least. He's on the vitamins and all so we are still hoping they will improve his SA enough to conceive naturally.

Do you mind my asking what his SA found? We had one done and while his morphology and count were normal, his motility was 40% (50+ is considered normal). I can't seem to get a straight answer out of anyone as to whether that is going to create problems for us or not.


----------



## lsd2721

Hey Trumpetbeth!

Welcome to the group! I would have a huge POAS addiction if they weren't so expensive. I have tried to look for them at our dollar store but never found any!

My husband and I have been married for 5 years. I've been begging for us to start trying for two years now and he finally got on page with me in October! :)

I love that you're a Jr. High band teacher! I used to play clarinet in High School and college. I was actually pretty good, if I do say so myself! ;) I was also in the youth symphony orchestra in my area!

Great to meet you and gl to you this month! There is still a chance until AF shows up! 

:dust:





trumpetbeth said:


> Hello All!! I would love to have some buddies! I am 31, I will be 32 in February. I have been married for 6 months and was only on birth control for 5 months. I stopped taking it after we were married for one month. My DH is itching for a baby and we talked about trying to be done by the time I'm 35. He is 3 years younger than me and tends to be a worrier.
> 
> AF is supposed to show today, but no sign yet. I got a BFN on New Years eve... I wanted to have some champagne &#128522;.
> 
> I do tend to want to pee on a stick quite often, just because I am an impatient person. I like to know things right away so these past 3 TWW have been awful! This time I am trying to just be more relaxed about the whole thing.
> 
> I am also a teacher! I teach Jr. High band in Texas. It is such a fun and crazy job, I am not really ready for my break to be over!
> 
> How long has everyone been married? Let's be friends!


----------



## lsd2721

Hey RForReal!

Welcome to the group! :) I felt way behind myself, which is why I decided to start my own forum! :) It feels better having someone my age going through the same steps as me! I'm from the south as well and it seems everyone of my HS friends have children and the ones that don't are single! My group of friends from college is different though. Only one of them is pregnant and she's just a year younger than me!

I hope the vitamins work for your husband!! How long has he been taking them?!

Lovely to meet you!



RForReal said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm so glad to have found this post. I'm 29 hubby is 32 (soon to be 33) and we've been trying for 10/11 months. When I see everyone's ages on here, I feel like I am way behind! But many of my friends haven't had children or have just started so its nice to see there are others on here in my same age range. We have been married for 2 1/2 years, together for 6 1/2.
> 
> We are dealing with male factor issues so, while I'd love a natural BFP, I'm thinking we will end up having to do IUI at least. He's on the vitamins and all so we are still hoping they will improve his SA enough to conceive naturally.


----------



## RForReal

RForReal said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm so glad to have found this post. I'm 29 hubby is 32 (soon to be 33) and we've been trying for 10/11 months. When I see everyone's ages on here, I feel like I am way behind! But many of my friends haven't had children or have just started so its nice to see there are others on here in my same age range. We have been married for 2 1/2 years, together for 6 1/2.
> 
> We are dealing with male factor issues so, while I'd love a natural BFP, I'm thinking we will end up having to do IUI at least. He's on the vitamins and all so we are still hoping they will improve his SA enough to conceive naturally.




DosPinkies said:


> Do you mind my asking what his SA found? We had one done and while his morphology and count were normal, his motility was 40% (50+ is considered normal). I can't seem to get a straight answer out of anyone as to whether that is going to create problems for us or not.

His count is low at 8 million, morphology is normal, and motility is low at 20%. His urologist said that he is optimistic and that people get pregnant naturally all the time with results like ours, it just might take longer so we need to be extra patient. 

What was his count? It sounds like you are probably fine since it's just slightly low motility and the other factors were normal. It's hard to say but I wouldn't worry just yet! Take 40% of his total count in the sample, not just the per mL count, and it will tell you how many motile sperm he has. You can also have him take fertilaid or some similar vitamin for increasing sperm quality. We figure, it can't hurt!


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> Hey RForReal!
> 
> Welcome to the group! :) I felt way behind myself, which is why I decided to start my own forum! :) It feels better having someone my age going through the same steps as me! I'm from the south as well and it seems everyone of my HS friends have children and the ones that don't are single! My group of friends from college is different though. Only one of them is pregnant and she's just a year younger than me!
> 
> I hope the vitamins work for your husband!! How long has he been taking them?!
> 
> Lovely to meet you!

Thanks! He's been on them now for about 4 months. We haven't done a follow up SA since he started them though. He just started CountBoost as well with the FertilAid and that's only been a few weeks.


----------



## curiousowl

SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi, my family and friends also don't know that we are ttc. We've been married for 2 1/2 yrs but been together for almost 10. Since we got married, the questions about when the baby is coming have tripled, but we've always just smiled and said it's coming...

Me too. I just smile sweetly and say someday! A few friends and my mom know that we're thinking about maybe trying this year but that's it. I mean, my MIL (who I actually adore) suggested that we could have a baby and _then_ get married before we were even engaged several years ago :haha: I think she might explode if she knew we were trying!




trumpetbeth said:


> How long has everyone been married

We've been married about 7 months, although I guess you can see that from my ticker. It was so much fun!




DosPinkies said:


> I'll be 30 in May, too! What day? Mine's the 18th.

Aw, I'm 5 days older! May 13th. I was actually born on Mother's Day. My brother is May 20th and DH is May 4th. And now our wedding anniversary is May as well!

I feel a little weird about turning 30, how about you? I just try to remember how many people say their 30's are better than their 20's and that 30 will be my first wedding anniversary and hopefully the year I have a baby as well. And I feel a little weird every birthday since I never feel that I've done enough in my life!




DosPinkies said:


> Sometimes I think the average age TTC is regional. On average, it seems like girls in the South (where I'm from) try so much earlier than girls from other places. I can't think of more than a handful of girls I graduated with who don't already have kids - and besides me, the ones who don't aren't in relationships. It adds to my stress because I feel like I've been left behind and am not in the club. I read a quote once though that resonated with me..."Don't compare your chapter 1 with someone else's chapter 20."

Love that quote! So true. It's definitely regional as well. I'm from California and very few of my friends from there have children yet. In fact, the ones who do are older. On the other hand, when we lived in North Carolina most of my coworkers my age had children. The ones who didn't weren't from there. Now in DC I feel less behind again. Don't feel behind. You're in a club with us :)


----------



## DosPinkies

RForReal - I can't remember his exact morphology # - just that they called it normal. His count was 35 million/mil. From what I have gathered, while that's "normal," it's on the low side of normal. Factor that in with a somewhat low motility, and it's, ya know, at least somewhat concerning. I think the answer is that we should be able to conceive, but it might take some time. Time is what I don't feel comfortable with though. :\ I talked to DH this morning, and he let me order some FertilAid for him. Can't hurt, right? Right.

CuriousOwl - Honestly I'm scared to death for this birthday. I know 30 isn't "old," but there's something about being in your "30's" that just feels like you've got less time left. Is that weird? I feel like if I had kids already, it wouldn't be that depressing for me, because I would have already achieved all of the life goals that matter to me. I guess I just have to remember to be happy for what I have achieved and be patient for what I'm still waiting for. But um.....if I knew how to do that, I'd have it all figured out...and I definitely don't.


----------



## lsd2721

Dospinkies,

I can't tell you how upset I was getting months up to my 30th birthday. I think I was scared because I always thought when I turned 30 I would be an adult. Being an adult seemed really scary to me! But you know what, I'm loving it. I always thought by 30 I would have had been married for at least years and possibly trying for our third child. But to be honest, I'm glad I'm in the place I'm in now. 3 years ago I would not have been able to take care of a child but now I know I can. Just like you quoted, " Don't compare your chapter 1 with everyone else's Chapter 20." Age is just the same, it's just a number! :) I actually love being in my 30s now! :)


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> CuriousOwl - Honestly I'm scared to death for this birthday. I know 30 isn't "old," but there's something about being in your "30's" that just feels like you've got less time left. Is that weird? I feel like if I had kids already, it wouldn't be that depressing for me, because I would have already achieved all of the life goals that matter to me. I guess I just have to remember to be happy for what I have achieved and be patient for what I'm still waiting for. But um.....if I knew how to do that, I'd have it all figured out...and I definitely don't.

So glad it's not just me! Not weird at all. 30 is always talked up and down as being this huge thing and I know I've definitely bought into that point of view. But really, it's just another birthday. A lot of my friends are already there and I can see it's no big deal for them but somehow it just feels like it's HUGE to me. I need to relax, seriously. I'm kind of thinking I'm just going to pretend like it's not a big deal to me and then maybe that will be true when it actually gets here.




lsd2721 said:


> I always thought by 30 I would have had been married for at least years and possibly trying for our third child. But to be honest, I'm glad I'm in the place I'm in now. 3 years ago I would not have been able to take care of a child but now I know I can. Just like you quoted, " Don't compare your chapter 1 with everyone else's Chapter 20." Age is just the same, it's just a number! :) I actually love being in my 30s now! :)

Aw, so glad to hear that! Love your positive attitude :) I know, I always thought I'd have kids younger than my mom who had me (the oldest) at 29 but things didn't work out that way. I try to remember though that my 20's were pretty amazing and I couldn't have done what I did with a child or 2.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was a little intimidated by 30, but I like it fine. I've had enough of 20s ;) Still adjusting to 31, though ;)

We got married in August 2011, but we've known each other since we were 14, and we've been a couple for almost 11 years now. As you can see, we like to take our time!


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I've had enough of 20s ;)

Good point! :D There are definitely some parts of my 20's I'd never ever want to go back to.


----------



## Meljenn

Hi ladies 
I'm 29 so 30 is just around the corner. I am on cycle 5 off Bcp and ttc for 4 cycles. We are keeping it a secret that we are trying so I don't have anywhere to vent


----------



## RForReal

Meljenn said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm 29 so 30 is just around the corner. I am on cycle 5 off Bcp and ttc for 4 cycles. We are keeping it a secret that we are trying so I don't have anywhere to vent

Welcome! :hi:

We aren't telling people either which is really tough! I just don't want to be constantly fielding questions. It's easy to just say we'll have kids eventually!


----------



## smom2momhopes

Hi ladies- just turned 30 a couple weeks ago. I am a stepmom to two, but husband and I are ttc for our #1. Trying since feb 2013 with a m/c in June resulting in D&C. I'm actually in the waiting room at my obgyn right now waiting to start bloodwork....


----------



## RForReal

smom2momhopes said:


> Hi ladies- just turned 30 a couple weeks ago. I am a stepmom to two, but husband and I are ttc for our #1. Trying since feb 2013 with a m/c in June resulting in D&C. I'm actually in the waiting room at my obgyn right now waiting to start bloodwork....

So sorry about your m/c! Hopefully the bloodwork will give you some answers.


----------



## curiousowl

smom2momhopes said:


> Hi ladies- just turned 30 a couple weeks ago. I am a stepmom to two, but husband and I are ttc for our #1. Trying since feb 2013 with a m/c in June resulting in D&C. I'm actually in the waiting room at my obgyn right now waiting to start bloodwork....

Sorry to hear about your mc. Let us know what the Dr's say!


----------



## PDReggie

Hey there everyone! I just joined and was happy to stumble across this thread after feeling extremely old. DH and I are both 32. We have been TTC #1 since October. When we started TTC I got very discouraged for a while since everything you read basically says you are close to death in re: TTC past 30. AF is due 8th or 9th and I am pretty sure that this was not our month. Good luck to everyone! 

PS: I think all my acronyms are correct. I'm still trying to learn them.:winkwink:


----------



## DosPinkies

I think we can just start the early 30s club then.  

Can I just tell you that my head is about to explode? Oh my good world, I've been trying to figure things out all morning and afternoon, worrying and obsessing over my poor patient husband's little swimmers. Reading and researching and asking and panicking...should he go on FertilAid, should he take motility boost or count boost or none or both or maybe we should do head stands with our tongues out. I'm so scared I'm doing this wrong and that we're going to try for years when I could have just done that one thing that would have gotten us our baby early...that one thing.

I've lost my mind.

Somebody tell me to calm the crap down. lol


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> Hey there everyone! I just joined and was happy to stumble across this thread after feeling extremely old. DH and I are both 32. We have been TTC #1 since October. When we started TTC I got very discouraged for a while since everything you read basically says you are close to death in re: TTC past 30. AF is due 8th or 9th and I am pretty sure that this was not our month. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> PS: I think all my acronyms are correct. I'm still trying to learn them.:winkwink:

Welcome! Actually there was an article posted here recently that talked about how those statistics are really old and there isn't much of a difference between 20s and 30s in terms of conceiving. I'll see if I can find it and post it!



DosPinkies said:


> I think we can just start the early 30s club then.
> 
> Can I just tell you that my head is about to explode? Oh my good world, I've been trying to figure things out all morning and afternoon, worrying and obsessing over my poor patient husband's little swimmers. Reading and researching and asking and panicking...should he go on FertilAid, should he take motility boost or count boost or none or both or maybe we should do head stands with our tongues out. I'm so scared I'm doing this wrong and that we're going to try for years when I could have just done that one thing that would have gotten us our baby early...that one thing.
> 
> I've lost my mind.
> 
> Somebody tell me to calm the crap down. lol

I know how you feel, TTC is so stressful and brought even more so when there's a documented issue. I find that reading success stories of natural pregnancy with male factor makes me feel better. If it happened for them, it can happen for me. I've seen success stories of natural pregnancy with only 1 million sperm! If they can do it, we can too!

Also, one SA isn't the be all end all. Doctors say that 3 is better to get an accurate analysis. 10 or 100 would be even better, but not going to happen! Every time they do it, it changes. It could give low one time and normal the next. Could be that he was sick or not eating well or many other factors. It takes 3 months for sperm to develop, so you don't see the changes take effect very quickly.

There's also the fact that many people get pregnant without ever doing an SA because they are lucky enough to conceive quickly. It's possible that many of those pregnancies had an undocumented sperm issue, but they still got pregnant! It happens all the time, and the good news is that you know what you are dealing with so early on that you can start making lifestyle changes and have hubby take vitamins to help improve things. 

I say all this to say, calm down! :winkwink: We need to get you a sign that says Keep Calm and Stop Googling! :haha:


----------



## SoonToBePreg

DosPinkies said:


> I think we can just start the early 30s club then.
> 
> Can I just tell you that my head is about to explode? Oh my good world, I've been trying to figure things out all morning and afternoon, worrying and obsessing over my poor patient husband's little swimmers. Reading and researching and asking and panicking...should he go on FertilAid, should he take motility boost or count boost or none or both or maybe we should do head stands with our tongues out. I'm so scared I'm doing this wrong and that we're going to try for years when I could have just done that one thing that would have gotten us our baby early...that one thing.
> 
> I've lost my mind.
> 
> Somebody tell me to calm the crap down. lol

Step away from the computer....and Calm Down...:winkwink:

I understand what you mean though, I like to excessively read about whatever I'm obsessing about at the time. My DH balances me out since he's very carefree.... Anyways, that's why we're here, feel free to get crazy :)


----------



## RForReal

Found it! How long can you wait to have a baby: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> Hey there everyone! I just joined and was happy to stumble across this thread after feeling extremely old. DH and I are both 32. We have been TTC #1 since October. When we started TTC I got very discouraged for a while since everything you read basically says you are close to death in re: TTC past 30. AF is due 8th or 9th and I am pretty sure that this was not our month. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> PS: I think all my acronyms are correct. I'm still trying to learn them.:winkwink:

Hi there,
There's a lot of healthy mothers who have had kids in their late 30s or early 40s so we're good. We still have time :). 
How do you know this wasn't your month? You never know...


----------



## RForReal

SoonToBePreg said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Hey there everyone! I just joined and was happy to stumble across this thread after feeling extremely old. DH and I are both 32. We have been TTC #1 since October. When we started TTC I got very discouraged for a while since everything you read basically says you are close to death in re: TTC past 30. AF is due 8th or 9th and I am pretty sure that this was not our month. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> PS: I think all my acronyms are correct. I'm still trying to learn them.:winkwink:
> 
> Hi there,
> There's a lot of healthy mothers who have had kids in their late 30s or early 40s so we're good. We still have time :).
> How do you know this wasn't your month? You never know...Click to expand...

Yes my sister has 6 and her last 3 were all over 35.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DosPinkies said:


> maybe we should do head stands with our tongues out.

I've heard good things about this method :headspin:

Relax! You'll figure out what works, and as hard as it is, a difference of a month here or there while you experiment won't hurt in the long run. You have time.


----------



## DosPinkies

:dohh: :haha: My husband would totally fist bump you for the "Keep Calm and Stop Googling" comment.


----------



## haleiwamama

RForReal said:


> Found it! How long can you wait to have a baby: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/

What a great article!! I wish there was a hopeful article like this for those of use whose DH have spermie issues...


----------



## DosPinkies

haleiwamama said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> Found it! How long can you wait to have a baby: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/
> 
> What a great article!! I wish there was a hopeful article like this for those of use whose DH have spermie issues...Click to expand...

There probably is somewhere. I would offer to look for one, but I grounded myself from Google for a while. :winkwink:

That was a great article, btw. Much thanks.


----------



## MgreenM

Wow! I had a little craziness this morning that didn't allow me to do much on the computer before work and this thread just exploded!

Someone has posted about having an idea in their head that they would be married and have kids in their 30's and feeling old. (I am sorry I don't remember which post it was!) Anyways, I totally understand how you feel! Somehow, I was convinced that I was going to meet someone and be engaged by the time I finished grad school. That made life hell for me during grad school (other things made that time not so enjoyable as well, but this was something that was my own doing). So when I finished grad school and wasn't even dating anyone, I was pretty down on myself. I think it is important for us to remember that there isn't an exact timeline for these kind of things. Everyone is different and will reach their goals when the time is right for each individual. That being said, I know I am still guilty of being envious of friends/family who have reached goals that I am waiting to achieve.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> Found it! How long can you wait to have a baby: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/
> 
> What a great article!! I wish there was a hopeful article like this for those of use whose DH have spermie issues...Click to expand...
> 
> There probably is somewhere. I would offer to look for one, but I grounded myself from Google for a while. :winkwink:
> 
> That was a great article, btw. Much thanks.Click to expand...

I haven't seen one but doesn't mean it's not out there! There's always the BFP stories that are helpful and help give me hope! https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-with-male-factor-infertility.


----------



## PDReggie

Thank you. I know I can't freak out too much. I think I just spent so long with school and "settling down" that when we decided to TTC I looked around and saw no one else I knew my age who was just starting. I really appreciate you guys making me feel like I'm not ancient.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Holy exploded thread... was at work all day.. welcome to the thirties club ladies! 

Still no AF here... thinking i might try and wait till wednesday and have the dr test... if i can wait that long :winkwink:


----------



## smom2momhopes

Thanks for the love ladies. I'd say we're 30s and fabulous, and all going to be awesome moms! I'll hopefully get bloodwork back early next week. Very anxious!


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry, missed the question about why I don't think it's my month earlier. I just meant that I didn't really pay attention last month to timing. Christmas is the busiest time of year at my job. Add in parties and Christmas/New Year and I just got so busy I didn't have time to think about timing.


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> Thank you. I know I can't freak out too much. I think I just spent so long with school and "settling down" that when we decided to TTC I looked around and saw no one else I knew my age who was just starting. I really appreciate you guys making me feel like I'm not ancient.

I hear you. We did the same. Wanted to finish school and get real love jobs before starting a family. All in all, I'm glad I did. I had friends who had kids in grad school and had a really hard time balancing. Not that a full time job will be much easier but it's different.


----------



## PDReggie

I couldn't have imagined working, school and a baby. There was a girl in my law school who had a baby and only missed three days of school. She took the regular time off work but I couldn't believe it. I'm happy when I make it to yoga twice a week.


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy said:


> Holy exploded thread... was at work all day.. welcome to the thirties club ladies!
> 
> Still no AF here... thinking i might try and wait till wednesday and have the dr test... if i can wait that long :winkwink:

Good luck! I'm SO bad at waiting. I have to slap tests out of my own hand. I have to remind myself how much they cost...lol.


----------



## curiousowl

RForReal said:


> I hear you. We did the same. Wanted to finish school and get real love jobs before starting a family. All in all, I'm glad I did.

Yes, for sure! For all my freaking out about turning 30 and not having babies yet, I am glad that I've done things when I did. I wouldn't have it any other way :)




Miskas mommy said:


> Still no AF here... thinking i might try and wait till wednesday and have the dr test... if i can wait that long :winkwink:

Ohhh, good luck! Keep us posted.




PDReggie said:


> There was a girl in my law school who had a baby and only missed three days of school. She took the regular time off work but I couldn't believe it. I'm happy when I make it to yoga twice a week.

Whaaa? Wow. But having seen how demanding law school is (a close friend is in law school nearby) I guess she just couldn't afford to miss anymore time. Still though. Wow. I can't even imagine how she manages.


As for me, I successfully tonight managed to not think about TTC for maybe 3 whole hours. Of course I also wasn't home so I don't give myself that much credit. I swear to god this last pack of pills is the longest thing EVER. I have never been so looking froward to AF. I might be losing my mind a little... I'm job hunting right now so I have waaay too much time on my hands is part of the problem. Seriously. I have a new obsession with looking at galleries of positive pregnancy tests. :blush:


----------



## lsd2721

WOW! 

This thread did explode!! I love it! 

I decided to drive for 2 hours to where my family lives and visit to try to keep my mind off of pregnancy. Although it's kind of hard when your sister has a 6 mo! But it's been fun playing with her all day. Plus I did a little shopping at L'Occitane! Man I love that store!


----------



## lsd2721

Meljenn said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm 29 so 30 is just around the corner. I am on cycle 5 off Bcp and ttc for 4 cycles. We are keeping it a secret that we are trying so I don't have anywhere to vent

Welcome to the group! :) Feel free to vent on here! :)


----------



## lsd2721

smom2momhopes said:


> Hi ladies- just turned 30 a couple weeks ago. I am a stepmom to two, but husband and I are ttc for our #1. Trying since feb 2013 with a m/c in June resulting in D&C. I'm actually in the waiting room at my obgyn right now waiting to start bloodwork....

Welcome smom2momhopes! Hope everything turns out great with your bloodwork! :) It's great to meet you!



PDReggie said:


> Hey there everyone! I just joined and was happy to stumble across this thread after feeling extremely old. DH and I are both 32. We have been TTC #1 since October. When we started TTC I got very discouraged for a while since everything you read basically says you are close to death in re: TTC past 30. AF is due 8th or 9th and I am pretty sure that this was not our month. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> PS: I think all my acronyms are correct. I'm still trying to learn them.:winkwink:

Hey PDReggie! Welcome to the group. I myself am still trying to learn all the lingo on here! If I ever get confused or unsure I always use this website 
https://tbttgp.wordpress.com/tb-glossary/


Also, unless you just didn't have sex...there is always a chance! :)

Lovely to meet you!



RForReal said:


> Found it! How long can you wait to have a baby: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/07/how-long-can-you-wait-to-have-a-baby/309374/

Thanks for sharing that wonderful article!


Sorry it's taken me so long to finally learn how to do multiple quotes! It was right in front of my face the entire time!! :)

Also trying not to feel sad but all those symptoms I had been feeling are now gone! I know I'm only 6dpo so I shouldn't really get too upset since it's early. I'm completely crazy because I left my prenatal vitamins at home (since I'm visiting family 2 hrs away) and felt the need to go buy some b/c I couldn't miss out on them even though both mother and sister were telling me it'd be ok, even just for a few days! But this cycle I feel like I can't mess up!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers. 

I am ok with no BFP this month. My DH teaches high school band and his busiest a months are September and October. So being due during those moths would be a lite rough. 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! Baby dust to all!


----------



## RForReal

trumpetbeth said:


> Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers.
> 
> I am ok with no BFP this month. My DH teaches high school band and his busiest a months are September and October. So being due during those moths would be a lite rough.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! Baby dust to all!

So sorry! But I love your positive attitude about it. I need more of that in my life. :thumbup: Good luck with the move and congrats on the house! That's awesome and super exciting! We are still renting and trying to save up for a down payment. We are paying a lot of student loans so we aren't in a rush to get ourselves into more debt with a mortgage. We'd like to pay it down a bit before buying. Although it would be nice to be putting money towards our own investment instead of someone else's.


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> Also trying not to feel sad but all those symptoms I had been feeling are now gone! I know I'm only 6dpo so I shouldn't really get too upset since it's early. I'm completely crazy because I left my prenatal vitamins at home (since I'm visiting family 2 hrs away) and felt the need to go buy some b/c I couldn't miss out on them even though both mother and sister were telling me it'd be ok, even just for a few days! But this cycle I feel like I can't mess up!

Lots of women don't get symptoms at all so don't count yourself out yet! Fx'd!


----------



## MgreenM

trumpetbeth said:


> Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers.
> 
> I am ok with no BFP this month. My DH teaches high school band and his busiest a months are September and October. So being due during those moths would be a lite rough.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! Baby dust to all!


Congrats on the house! I hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## PDReggie

trumpetbeth said:


> Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers.
> 
> I am ok with no BFP this month. My DH teaches high school band and his busiest a months are September and October. So being due during those moths would be a lite rough.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! Baby dust to all!

Good luck with the move! It's always stressful.



RForReal said:


> trumpetbeth said:
> 
> 
> Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers.
> 
> I am ok with no BFP this month. My DH teaches high school band and his busiest a months are September and October. So being due during those moths would be a lite rough.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! Baby dust to all!
> 
> So sorry! But I love your positive attitude about it. I need more of that in my life. :thumbup: Good luck with the move and congrats on the house! That's awesome and super exciting! We are still renting and trying to save up for a down payment. We are paying a lot of student loans so we aren't in a rush to get ourselves into more debt with a mortgage. We'd like to pay it down a bit before buying. Although it would be nice to be putting money towards our own investment instead of someone else's.Click to expand...

Student loans are rough. I ended up having to make mine income based because I took a job as a public defender and my loan repayment was 1/4 of my salary. But I work in the juvenile system . And love it. I wouldn't trade my little delinquents for the world.


----------



## lsd2721

trumpetbeth said:


> Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers.
> 
> I am ok with no BFP this month. My DH teaches high school band and his busiest a months are September and October. So being due during those moths would be a lite rough.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Saturday! Baby dust to all!

Congrats on the house and have fun moving! :)


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> Student loans are rough. I ended up having to make mine income based because I took a job as a public defender and my loan repayment was 1/4 of my salary. But I work in the juvenile system . And love it. I wouldn't trade my little delinquents for the world.

It's great that you found a job you love! I think that's so much more important than making a ton of money. My hubby and I both have loans to pay so it's a bit rough but we try to pay as much as possible to get them paid off quickly. But we're not exactly rolling in dough either! But we both love what we do so it's a tradeoff.


----------



## MgreenM

RForReal said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Student loans are rough. I ended up having to make mine income based because I took a job as a public defender and my loan repayment was 1/4 of my salary. But I work in the juvenile system . And love it. I wouldn't trade my little delinquents for the world.
> 
> It's great that you found a job you love! I think that's so much more important than making a ton of money. My hubby and I both have loans to pay so it's a bit rough but we try to pay as much as possible to get them paid off quickly. But we're not exactly rolling in dough either! But we both love what we do so it's a tradeoff.Click to expand...

DH was fortunate enough to come out of school without any loans! I, on the other hand, have a ton. PDReggie- if you live in the US, you should look into the Public Service Loan Forgiveness program. I qualify as an occupational therapist working in a hospital. Payments are based on the income based repayment option and after 120 on time payments, the remainder gets forgiven. You will have to pay taxes on the amount that gets forgiven but it so much less!


----------



## DosPinkies

TrumpetBeth - good for you for that positive attitude! I've done the same thing...thought about all the ways it's okay that I didn't get a BFP last month or the month before. If I would have, I would have to go on maternity leave super early in the school year, before I really had my kids locked down on procedures and rules to help the sub not go insane. See - so that's why last month wasn't my month! (At least that's what I'm forcing my brain to stick to)...lol

MGreenM - I'm very interested in this loan thing you speak of. I wonder if Public Service counts public school teachers? It certainly should...I'll have to look into that.

To you all...I'm really loving reading everyone's comments and stories and concerns. It makes me feel very...normal...since it all reminds me SO much of everything I feel and think, too. It's been good for me. So thank you everyone for all of your openness and support.


----------



## Miskas mommy

so i decided not to wait until wednesday to test.. bought 2 Family Dollar tests.. did one this afternoon and it was DEFECTIVE!!! GRRR..:growlmad:going to do the other one tommorrow morning..hope its not defective again!


----------



## LondonBean

lsd2721 said:


> I am 30 yo and ttc baby #1. Was just looking for a few friends in the same age group as me trying for baby #1!
> 
> I am in cycle 2 of trying! I'll be testing on Jan 18th if I can wait that long! :) I was diagnosed with PCOS so I tend to have a longer period than normal. Usually doesn't last longer than 42 days. I have been told it's harder for me to get pregnant so I am crossing my fingers that isn't the case! :)


Hi! I am also 30yo and am on cycle 2 for #1 with 42 day cycles. Well the last one was 42 and this one is and Feb was, the others are around 34 - 36. Good luck to us!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy said:


> so i decided not to wait until wednesday to test.. bought 2 Family Dollar tests.. did one this afternoon and it was DEFECTIVE!!! GRRR..:growlmad:going to do the other one tommorrow morning..hope its not defective again!

Ew, I hate that. I had a defective test once that was one of the pricey ones - first response. I went back several hours later though and dug it out of the trash, and the single line had finally shown up. I wouldn't have trusted the results on their own, but still.

Good luck on your tests!! Baby dust!


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> so i decided not to wait until wednesday to test.. bought 2 Family Dollar tests.. did one this afternoon and it was DEFECTIVE!!! GRRR..:growlmad:going to do the other one tommorrow morning..hope its not defective again!
> 
> Ew, I hate that. I had a defective test once that was one of the pricey ones - first response. I went back several hours later though and dug it out of the trash, and the single line had finally shown up. I wouldn't have trusted the results on their own, but still.
> 
> Good luck on your tests!! Baby dust!Click to expand...

oh that would have irritated me more.. luckily these are the cheap ones... but still annoying. will let you know tomorrow how it goes!


----------



## Meljenn

Miskas mommy said:


> so i decided not to wait until wednesday to test.. bought 2 Family Dollar tests.. did one this afternoon and it was DEFECTIVE!!! GRRR..:growlmad:going to do the other one tommorrow morning..hope its not defective again!

The tww is bad enough. Hopefully the second will work and give you a positive


----------



## Miskas mommy

no kidding right! heres hoping :)


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> MGreenM - I'm very interested in this loan thing you speak of. I wonder if Public Service counts public school teachers? It certainly should...I'll have to look into that.
> 
> To you all...I'm really loving reading everyone's comments and stories and concerns. It makes me feel very...normal...since it all reminds me SO much of everything I feel and think, too. It's been good for me. So thank you everyone for all of your openness and support.


Here is a link to give you more information. I don't remember all of the specifics. But, if you teach, you are also potentially eligible for cancellation of Perkins Loans. https://studentaid.ed.gov/repay-loans/forgiveness-cancellation/charts/public-service


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Also trying not to feel sad but all those symptoms I had been feeling are now gone! I know I'm only 6dpo so I shouldn't really get too upset since it's early. I'm completely crazy because I left my prenatal vitamins at home (since I'm visiting family 2 hrs away) and felt the need to go buy some b/c I couldn't miss out on them even though both mother and sister were telling me it'd be ok, even just for a few days! But this cycle I feel like I can't mess up!

Don't count yourself out quite yet! And if you need to get more vitamins to relax? Totally worth your peace of mind!




trumpetbeth said:


> Well AF showed her ugly face in full force today. My DH and I closed on a house on the 27th and today is moving day! So much going on and I feel like some one is squeezing my uterus with firery hands... At least we hired movers.

Awww, sorry to hear that! Good luck with the moving in and congrats on the new house. A BFP will be a perfect house-warming present next month :)




RForReal said:


> So sorry! But I love your positive attitude about it. I need more of that in my life. :thumbup: Good luck with the move and congrats on the house! That's awesome and super exciting! We are still renting and trying to save up for a down payment. We are paying a lot of student loans so we aren't in a rush to get ourselves into more debt with a mortgage. We'd like to pay it down a bit before buying. Although it would be nice to be putting money towards our own investment instead of someone else's.

We're in exactly the same place. I managed to come out of my graduate/undergrad degrees with no loans but DH went back for a graduate degree a couple of years ago and still had them from undergrad. But it's worth it because he absolutely loves his job now. We're focused on paying some of those definitely before buying a house.




Miskas mommy said:


> so i decided not to wait until wednesday to test.. bought 2 Family Dollar tests.. did one this afternoon and it was DEFECTIVE!!! GRRR..:growlmad:going to do the other one tommorrow morning..hope its not defective again!

Oh no! I've been thinking positive thoughts for you. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> TrumpetBeth - good for you for that positive attitude! I've done the same thing...thought about all the ways it's okay that I didn't get a BFP last month or the month before. If I would have, I would have to go on maternity leave super early in the school year, before I really had my kids locked down on procedures and rules to help the sub not go insane. See - so that's why last month wasn't my month! (At least that's what I'm forcing my brain to stick to)...lol
> 
> MGreenM - I'm very interested in this loan thing you speak of. I wonder if Public Service counts public school teachers? It certainly should...I'll have to look into that.
> 
> To you all...I'm really loving reading everyone's comments and stories and concerns. It makes me feel very...normal...since it all reminds me SO much of everything I feel and think, too. It's been good for me. So thank you everyone for all of your openness and support.

Dos, they can be for teachers. I have quite a few teacher friends who signed up. It's kind of a pain to sign up because it takes forever but im hoping it ends well.



MgreenM said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Student loans are rough. I ended up having to make mine income based because I took a job as a public defender and my loan repayment was 1/4 of my salary. But I work in the juvenile system . And love it. I wouldn't trade my little delinquents for the world.
> 
> It's great that you found a job you love! I think that's so much more important than making a ton of money. My hubby and I both have loans to pay so it's a bit rough but we try to pay as much as possible to get them paid off quickly. But we're not exactly rolling in dough either! But we both love what we do so it's a tradeoff.Click to expand...
> 
> DH was fortunate enough to come out of school without any loans! I, on the other hand, have a ton. PDReggie- if you live in the US, you should look into the Public Service Loan Forgiveness program. I qualify as an occupational therapist working in a hospital. Payments are based on the income based repayment option and after 120 on time payments, the remainder gets forgiven. You will have to pay taxes on the amount that gets forgiven but it so much less!Click to expand...

M, thanks. I just learned about that recently. I'm signed up for it and they are STILL reviewing my payments 6 months later. Sigh. Baby dust to all!


----------



## PDReggie

Miskas mommy said:


> so i decided not to wait until wednesday to test.. bought 2 Family Dollar tests.. did one this afternoon and it was DEFECTIVE!!! GRRR..:growlmad:going to do the other one tommorrow morning..hope its not defective again!



That sucks! Hope the next one works and you get a BFP


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay ladies, I hope you're not squeamish about CM (I mean, really how could we be at this point?), because I have a question. 

The fertile EW (egg white) CM that you're looking for...would it make sense for it to be around even if the OPK says you're in low fertility? I tested this morning and got the blank circle. But then this evening, the EWCM was suddenly there, after being competely dry before. Does that necessarily mean I'm in high fertility now? 

Based on last cycle, I could be testing high fertility as early as tomorrow...but maybe not. My cycles range by about 4 days, so it's hard to know. I guess I don't really understand the CM thing (or the temp thing) as much as I should.

Just to be safe, we BD'd anyways. Even threw in some PreSeed for good measure...lol. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I hope you're not squeamish about CM (I mean, really how could we be at this point?), because I have a question.
> 
> The fertile EW (egg white) CM that you're looking for...would it make sense for it to be around even if the OPK says you're in low fertility? I tested this morning and got the blank circle. But then this evening, the EWCM was suddenly there, after being competely dry before. Does that necessarily mean I'm in high fertility now?
> 
> Based on last cycle, I could be testing high fertility as early as tomorrow...but maybe not. My cycles range by about 4 days, so it's hard to know. I guess I don't really understand the CM thing (or the temp thing) as much as I should.
> 
> Just to be safe, we BD'd anyways. Even threw in some PreSeed for good measure...lol. Can't hurt, right?


I don't think it is definitive either way. Unfortunately, I'm not very good at any of the keeping track ways. I calendar for averages and just found out about OPKs and will get it next month.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I hope you're not squeamish about CM (I mean, really how could we be at this point?), because I have a question.
> 
> The fertile EW (egg white) CM that you're looking for...would it make sense for it to be around even if the OPK says you're in low fertility? I tested this morning and got the blank circle. But then this evening, the EWCM was suddenly there, after being competely dry before. Does that necessarily mean I'm in high fertility now?
> 
> Based on last cycle, I could be testing high fertility as early as tomorrow...but maybe not. My cycles range by about 4 days, so it's hard to know. I guess I don't really understand the CM thing (or the temp thing) as much as I should.
> 
> Just to be safe, we BD'd anyways. Even threw in some PreSeed for good measure...lol. Can't hurt, right?

I get EWCM the day or two before O. But I think everyone is different. Sounds like you are covered either way!


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I hope you're not squeamish about CM (I mean, really how could we be at this point?), because I have a question.
> 
> The fertile EW (egg white) CM that you're looking for...would it make sense for it to be around even if the OPK says you're in low fertility? I tested this morning and got the blank circle. But then this evening, the EWCM was suddenly there, after being competely dry before. Does that necessarily mean I'm in high fertility now?
> 
> Based on last cycle, I could be testing high fertility as early as tomorrow...but maybe not. My cycles range by about 4 days, so it's hard to know. I guess I don't really understand the CM thing (or the temp thing) as much as I should.
> 
> Just to be safe, we BD'd anyways. Even threw in some PreSeed for good measure...lol. Can't hurt, right?

Hey, it's always good to BD anyway!! I hope this works out for you! GL!! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas mommy said:


> no kidding right! heres hoping :)

Cross my fingers for you! :)


----------



## RForReal

Curiousowl, we also live near each other! I'm in Maryland, about an hour north of DC.


----------



## lsd2721

LondonBean said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> I am 30 yo and ttc baby #1. Was just looking for a few friends in the same age group as me trying for baby #1!
> 
> I am in cycle 2 of trying! I'll be testing on Jan 18th if I can wait that long! :) I was diagnosed with PCOS so I tend to have a longer period than normal. Usually doesn't last longer than 42 days. I have been told it's harder for me to get pregnant so I am crossing my fingers that isn't the case! :)
> 
> 
> Hi! I am also 30yo and am on cycle 2 for #1 with 42 day cycles. Well the last one was 42 and this one is and Feb was, the others are around 34 - 36. Good luck to us!!Click to expand...

Hi Londonbean!

We tend to have the same cycle lengths! :) Welcome to the group and gl to us for sure! :)

Cheers!


----------



## RForReal

LondonBean said:


> Hi! I am also 30yo and am on cycle 2 for #1 with 42 day cycles. Well the last one was 42 and this one is and Feb was, the others are around 34 - 36. Good luck to us!!

Welcome! :hi: Best of luck to you this cycle!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I hope you're not squeamish about CM (I mean, really how could we be at this point?), because I have a question.
> 
> The fertile EW (egg white) CM that you're looking for...would it make sense for it to be around even if the OPK says you're in low fertility? I tested this morning and got the blank circle. But then this evening, the EWCM was suddenly there, after being competely dry before. Does that necessarily mean I'm in high fertility now?
> 
> Based on last cycle, I could be testing high fertility as early as tomorrow...but maybe not. My cycles range by about 4 days, so it's hard to know. I guess I don't really understand the CM thing (or the temp thing) as much as I should.
> 
> Just to be safe, we BD'd anyways. Even threw in some PreSeed for good measure...lol. Can't hurt, right?
> 
> Hey, it's always good to BD anyway!! I hope this works out for you! GL!! :)Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts! Fingers crossed for ya :)


----------



## curiousowl

RForReal said:


> Curiousowl, we also live near each other! I'm in Maryland, about an hour north of DC.

Oh wow! We actually probably live really close then because I'm in College Park. (I just put DC because it's the closest big city :) ) Where are you exactly? Are you originally from this area? We're pretty new and this snow has certainly been a shock, lol. I just spent the past hour looking for warmer boots to buy online!


----------



## Miskas mommy

so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> Curiousowl, we also live near each other! I'm in Maryland, about an hour north of DC.
> 
> Oh wow! We actually probably live really close then because I'm in College Park. (I just put DC because it's the closest big city :) ) Where are you exactly? Are you originally from this area? We're pretty new and this snow has certainly been a shock, lol. I just spent the past hour looking for warmer boots to buy online!Click to expand...

That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.

I don't know if any of you have odd dreams, but I always have. Anyways, in high school, I would have all sorts of weird pregnancy dreams. I haven't had any of those in a VERY LONG TIME. Last night, I dreamed that I was pregnant, went to the hospital to give birth, gave birth -no big deal, the babies (you read that right, in the dream I had 3 babys 2 girls, 1 boy) just popped right out, the staff at the hospital shifted myself and 2 other women to various beds, one gave birth around lunch, i gave birth around dinner time and afterwards, I went out, with the babies to get McDonalds(never my first choice), then came back and started searching for my cell phone so I could call and tell my mom. Remember, this was just a dream! :wacko:

Have any of you ever had weird dreams? I am midcycle so I haven't even considered testing at this point. This dream may top some of my strangest!


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy said:


> so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.

Aw, boo. So Wednesday is when AF is due, is that right? If that's the case, I've read that sometimes you won't even get a BFP until a week (or TWO!) after AF goes MIA. It might just be too early to know anything yet.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get an answer soon!


----------



## Meljenn

DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I hope you're not squeamish about CM (I mean, really how could we be at this point?), because I have a question.
> 
> The fertile EW (egg white) CM that you're looking for...would it make sense for it to be around even if the OPK says you're in low fertility? I tested this morning and got the blank circle. But then this evening, the EWCM was suddenly there, after being competely dry before. Does that necessarily mean I'm in high fertility now?
> 
> Based on last cycle, I could be testing high fertility as early as tomorrow...but maybe not. My cycles range by about 4 days, so it's hard to know. I guess I don't really understand the CM thing (or the temp thing) as much as I should.
> 
> Just to be safe, we BD'd anyways. Even threw in some PreSeed for good measure...lol. Can't hurt, right?

I don't notice any ewcm until the day before I O.


----------



## PDReggie

Miskas mommy said:


> so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.

That's frustrating! Good luck. Hopefully, the test is just wonky and it just needs a few more days to turn positive! Baby dust to you!


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> Curiousowl, we also live near each other! I'm in Maryland, about an hour north of DC.
> 
> Oh wow! We actually probably live really close then because I'm in College Park. (I just put DC because it's the closest big city :) ) Where are you exactly? Are you originally from this area? We're pretty new and this snow has certainly been a shock, lol. I just spent the past hour looking for warmer boots to buy online!Click to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.
> 
> I don't know if any of you have odd dreams, but I always have. Anyways, in high school, I would have all sorts of weird pregnancy dreams. I haven't had any of those in a VERY LONG TIME. Last night, I dreamed that I was pregnant, went to the hospital to give birth, gave birth -no big deal, the babies (you read that right, in the dream I had 3 babys 2 girls, 1 boy) just popped right out, the staff at the hospital shifted myself and 2 other women to various beds, one gave birth around lunch, i gave birth around dinner time and afterwards, I went out, with the babies to get McDonalds(never my first choice), then came back and started searching for my cell phone so I could call and tell my mom. Remember, this was just a dream! :wacko:
> 
> Have any of you ever had weird dreams? I am midcycle so I haven't even considered testing at this point. This dream may top some of my strangest!Click to expand...

I lived in NE DC for a year after college. I hated snow when I lived there. I had lived in NC and NM before so I wasn't much of a snow girl. Then I did something really silly and fell in love with DH who lived in northern Ohio! 

M, I have had really strange dreams lately also. I had one where I had a baby and he was about 1 and it was completely normal. I rarely dream but when I do its been really crazy dreams that make no sense.


----------



## DosPinkies

Well, I tested with my OPK again this morning and low and behold - peak fertility?! How I jumped from low fertility to peak in 24 hours I just don't know. Last month I had 2 full days of high fertility before I hit peak - like is supposed to happen. Weird. I guess this explains my sudden EWCM yesterday. Good thing we BD'd yesterday.  More BDing for us today and tomorrow! My DH hasn't started the FertilAid yet, but I'm using PreSeed in hopes it will help move his healthy boys in light of his motility? I don't know if it will, but here's hoping!


----------



## RForReal

curiousowl said:


> Oh wow! We actually probably live really close then because I'm in College Park. (I just put DC because it's the closest big city :) ) Where are you exactly? Are you originally from this area? We're pretty new and this snow has certainly been a shock, lol. I just spent the past hour looking for warmer boots to buy online!

I'm in Frederick. I'm not originally from this area but have lived in areas with snow before. But it was an adjustment moving here because we moved from the south where there is never snow! I had to buy snow boots when we moved here. I just got them at TJMaxx or something like that.



MgreenM said:


> That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.

Wow, that's awesome! :happydance: how long have you lived in the area?


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas mommy said:


> so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.

Awww, darn! Glad to hear you already have this appointment scheduled so you can figure out what's going on then.




DosPinkies said:


> Well, I tested with my OPK again this morning and low and behold - peak fertility?! How I jumped from low fertility to peak in 24 hours I just don't know. Last month I had 2 full days of high fertility before I hit peak - like is supposed to happen. Weird. I guess this explains my sudden EWCM yesterday. Good thing we BD'd yesterday.  More BDing for us today and tomorrow! My DH hasn't started the FertilAid yet, but I'm using PreSeed in hopes it will help move his healthy boys in light of his motility? I don't know if it will, but here's hoping!

Well, that's nice at least that CM and OPKs are matching up. Time to get busy! :D Baby dust to you!


----------



## MgreenM

RForReal said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! We actually probably live really close then because I'm in College Park. (I just put DC because it's the closest big city :) ) Where are you exactly? Are you originally from this area? We're pretty new and this snow has certainly been a shock, lol. I just spent the past hour looking for warmer boots to buy online!
> 
> I'm in Frederick. I'm not originally from this area but have lived in areas with snow before. But it was an adjustment moving here because we moved from the south where there is never snow! I had to buy snow boots when we moved here. I just got them at TJMaxx or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's awesome! :happydance: how long have you lived in the area?Click to expand...


I lived in NW DC for 2 years and have been in MD for the last 3.5 years. DH is from AZ and he HATES this weather!


----------



## MgreenM

Miskas mommy said:


> so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.

boo! I have my list of questions for my dr. tomorrow (well, I will be seeing the NP, but I really like her and trust her).


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.




RForReal said:


> I'm in Frederick. I'm not originally from this area but have lived in areas with snow before. But it was an adjustment moving here because we moved from the south where there is never snow! I had to buy snow boots when we moved here. I just got them at TJMaxx or something like that.

That's awesome that you're here too MgreenM! We have the MD club now :) That's funny that you mention MN. After I stared at snow boots online forever I started bugging a friend who grew up in MN since I figured she would know if anyone would! She laughed at me since it really doesn't snow that much here but I honestly have NOTHING that keeps my feet warm.

RFor Real, I actually have a job interview in Frederick in a couple weeks! I probably won't take it because I think the commute would be soul-crushing but I haven't been up that far north so it'll be cool to at least get over there.

We moved here from North Carolina but both DH and I are originally Californians. I've definitely had to acquire warmer jackets and now footwear. I ended up with a pair of BareTrap boots which seem cute-ish but warmer. Not exactly true snow boots but should hopefully still keep me warm and dry. It's an adjustment for sure. We only ever got a tiny bit of snow that didn't stick in NC and CA is CA, lol. I hate being cold!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.
> 
> Aw, boo. So Wednesday is when AF is due, is that right? If that's the case, I've read that sometimes you won't even get a BFP until a week (or TWO!) after AF goes MIA. It might just be too early to know anything yet.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get an answer soon!Click to expand...

DosPinkies - you aren't out of the game yet as long as AF is a no show. Do you know when you ovulated?



PDReggie said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> Curiousowl, we also live near each other! I'm in Maryland, about an hour north of DC.
> 
> Oh wow! We actually probably live really close then because I'm in College Park. (I just put DC because it's the closest big city :) ) Where are you exactly? Are you originally from this area? We're pretty new and this snow has certainly been a shock, lol. I just spent the past hour looking for warmer boots to buy online!Click to expand...
> 
> That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.
> 
> I don't know if any of you have odd dreams, but I always have. Anyways, in high school, I would have all sorts of weird pregnancy dreams. I haven't had any of those in a VERY LONG TIME. Last night, I dreamed that I was pregnant, went to the hospital to give birth, gave birth -no big deal, the babies (you read that right, in the dream I had 3 babys 2 girls, 1 boy) just popped right out, the staff at the hospital shifted myself and 2 other women to various beds, one gave birth around lunch, i gave birth around dinner time and afterwards, I went out, with the babies to get McDonalds(never my first choice), then came back and started searching for my cell phone so I could call and tell my mom. Remember, this was just a dream! :wacko:
> 
> Have any of you ever had weird dreams? I am midcycle so I haven't even considered testing at this point. This dream may top some of my strangest!Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in NE DC for a year after college. I hated snow when I lived there. I had lived in NC and NM before so I wasn't much of a snow girl. Then I did something really silly and fell in love with DH who lived in northern Ohio!
> 
> M, I have had really strange dreams lately also. I had one where I had a baby and he was about 1 and it was completely normal. I rarely dream but when I do its been really crazy dreams that make no sense.Click to expand...

I've been having really strange dreams the past few days too. Not necessarily baby related but strange and vivid!


----------



## MgreenM

alright ladies, we are off to go meet a candidate for our furbaby! Woohoo! I will let you know if we decide to adopt her!


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> alright ladies, we are off to go meet a candidate for our furbaby! Woohoo! I will let you know if we decide to adopt her!

Oh! We need pictures! I love furbabies.


----------



## RForReal

curiousowl said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> alright ladies, we are off to go meet a candidate for our furbaby! Woohoo! I will let you know if we decide to adopt her!
> 
> Oh! We need pictures! I love furbabies.Click to expand...

Agreed! Pictures please!!


----------



## lsd2721

RForReal said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> alright ladies, we are off to go meet a candidate for our furbaby! Woohoo! I will let you know if we decide to adopt her!
> 
> Oh! We need pictures! I love furbabies.Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! Pictures please!!Click to expand...

YES!! Pictures!! :)


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> That makes 3 of us in the area! :happydance: I am about 45 minutes north of DC, 20-30 south of Baltimore. Curiousowl, where did you live before? If you want warm boots, you likely won't find much that is considered fashionable...at least from my experience. Although, I haven't worn real winter boots since jr. high or high school (you learn to do without when you live in MN, boots are such a hassel if there is only a few inches of snow on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Frederick. I'm not originally from this area but have lived in areas with snow before. But it was an adjustment moving here because we moved from the south where there is never snow! I had to buy snow boots when we moved here. I just got them at TJMaxx or something like that.Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome that you're here too MgreenM! We have the MD club now :) That's funny that you mention MN. After I stared at snow boots online forever I started bugging a friend who grew up in MN since I figured she would know if anyone would! She laughed at me since it really doesn't snow that much here but I honestly have NOTHING that keeps my feet warm.
> 
> RFor Real, I actually have a job interview in Frederick in a couple weeks! I probably won't take it because I think the commute would be soul-crushing but I haven't been up that far north so it'll be cool to at least get over there.
> 
> We moved here from North Carolina but both DH and I are originally Californians. I've definitely had to acquire warmer jackets and now footwear. I ended up with a pair of BareTrap boots which seem cute-ish but warmer. Not exactly true snow boots but should hopefully still keep me warm and dry. It's an adjustment for sure. We only ever got a tiny bit of snow that didn't stick in NC and CA is CA, lol. I hate being cold!Click to expand...

I am the worlds worst at cold weather! I hate it! I'm from the south so Mississippi doesn't get really cold at all. So when I took my first trip to NY, NY I brought only flip flops ( in jan ) think I'd be fine bc my feet always get incredibly hot even though I wear sweaters so I'm not cold! Anyway, I got to New York and stepped off the plane and said "nope, this won't work, let's go buy some boots!" haha.

Anyway, they do make ugg boots that are made for outside wear! You should invest in some of those!


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> alright ladies, we are off to go meet a candidate for our furbaby! Woohoo! I will let you know if we decide to adopt her!

Absolutely pictures! Love the furbabies.


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> m the worlds worst at cold weather! I hate it! I'm from the south so Mississippi doesn't get really cold at all. So when I took my first trip to NY, NY I brought only flip flops ( in jan ) think I'd be fine bc my feet always get incredibly hot even though I wear sweaters so I'm not cold! Anyway, I got to New York and stepped off the plane and said "nope, this won't work, let's go buy some boots!" haha.

:haha: That is too funny!! When I worked in San Francisco we used to chuckle at the tourists in SF hoodies and shorts because they'd come thinking it would be fine since it was CA, but SF almost never gets above 65F and is always foggy.


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> so just thought i would update u ladies... Still no AF and a :bfn: this morning.. now im really confused..... good thing Wednesday is only 3 days away. gonna ask my dr what the heck is going on.
> 
> Aw, boo. So Wednesday is when AF is due, is that right? If that's the case, I've read that sometimes you won't even get a BFP until a week (or TWO!) after AF goes MIA. It might just be too early to know anything yet.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get an answer soon!Click to expand...

No it was due around the 1st... so shes 5 days late.. but being the first cycle off BCP it could be throwing me off.. Not sure when i ovulated..at this point i am at 36 days since last AF.. but no sign of her...

Curiousowl, i already had it scheduled for my yearly, just happens to be timed perfect :)


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Frederick. I'm not originally from this area but have lived in areas with snow before. But it was an adjustment moving here because we moved from the south where there is never snow! I had to buy snow boots when we moved here. I just got them at TJMaxx or something like that.
> 
> That's awesome that you're here too MgreenM! We have the MD club now :) That's funny that you mention MN. After I stared at snow boots online forever I started bugging a friend who grew up in MN since I figured she would know if anyone would! She laughed at me since it really doesn't snow that much here but I honestly have NOTHING that keeps my feet warm.
> 
> RFor Real, I actually have a job interview in Frederick in a couple weeks! I probably won't take it because I think the commute would be soul-crushing but I haven't been up that far north so it'll be cool to at least get over there.Click to expand...

We just got back from Frederick visiting the dog! She is very sweet and did very well with our bird. We are going to think about it for a day or two, we don't want to rush into anything. I know you can post pictures here, but what about video? I will work on getting the pictures onto my computer and then on here.


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy - I know your cycles can be really wonky the first time after getting off the pill. Mine took about 3 months to level back out and be regular, but everyone's different. I hope for your sake she doesn't show up though.


----------



## Miskas mommy

I know right.. would be nice.. but i am beginning to think that it might just be regulating.. i will be sure to keep you posted on what the dr says. and if she shows!


----------



## MgreenM

Here is one picture, as promised. HOpefully the quality will be decent. I had to resize it. I will work on getting the others off my phone a little later (it's being finicky).
 



Attached Files:







hailey small pic.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas mommy said:


> No it was due around the 1st... so shes 5 days late.. but being the first cycle off BCP it could be throwing me off.. Not sure when i ovulated..at this point i am at 36 days since last AF.. but no sign of her...
> 
> Curiousowl, i already had it scheduled for my yearly, just happens to be timed perfect :)

Well, that worked out well :) That happened to me last year, I got a UTI on our honeymoon but luckily my yearly was the day after we got back! That really sucks about your cycle. I'm sure I'm going to be in your shoes in a month or so with me about to go off the pill. Fingers crossed it straightens out soon!




MgreenM said:


> Here is one picture, as promised. HOpefully the quality will be decent. I had to resize it. I will work on getting the others off my phone a little later (it's being finicky).

Awwwww, she's a cutie! I love that it looks like they're chatting :)


----------



## RForReal

MgreenM said:


> Here is one picture, as promised. HOpefully the quality will be decent. I had to resize it. I will work on getting the others off my phone a little later (it's being finicky).

She's super cute!


----------



## DosPinkies

Is she a pug?


----------



## MrsKChicago

MgreenM said:


> Here is one picture, as promised. HOpefully the quality will be decent. I had to resize it. I will work on getting the others off my phone a little later (it's being finicky).

Super cute! I hope it works out. I love your bird, too. Is he some kind of conure?


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Is she a pug?

yes


----------



## DosPinkies

Ohhh, I love pugs. We have 2 Boston terriers, and we already decided that our next fur baby will be a pug. This last month I begged and pleaded to get a baby pug every day (my need to nurture had taken over all other thoughts and needs in my body). I finally came to my senses and knew we don't really need a 3rd dog in our little house, and what I really wanted was a baby, not a puppy. Soooo, no puppy for now. :( I'll just keep working on that whole baby thing instead.


----------



## lsd2721

What a cute little doggie!! :)

Dospinkies, I LOVE boston terriers! We had one growing up named Foxy! She was wonderful but she passed away a couple of years ago. I now have her paw print sitting here in my den! My DH does not want a dog so we haven't gotten one yet. I am hoping one day he changes his mind! :)


----------



## PDReggie

That is an adorable puppy. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## DosPinkies

Our Boston terriers were actually his before we met, so I'm their step-petmama  I love them to death though, and even my DH admits they're closer to me now than even him. Lol. We have Brandy who he rescued when she was just a puppy. She's 12-13 now and in really poor health. :( Our other one is Gus, who is about 6 and like a bull in a china shop! Haha! Boston terriers are awesome dogs. So are pugs...I've always wanted one I could name Walter.


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> Our Boston terriers were actually his before we met, so I'm their step-petmama  I love them to death though, and even my DH admits they're closer to me now than even him. Lol. We have Brandy who he rescued when she was just a puppy. She's 12-13 now and in really poor health. :( Our other one is Gus, who is about 6 and like a bull in a china shop! Haha! Boston terriers are awesome dogs. So are pugs...I've always wanted one I could name Walter.

I love those names! :) My dad now has two boston terriers named Maggie and Bitsy. Bitsy is a year old and Maggie is 9 years old. Maggie is a LICKER! One of the arms on my dad's fav chair is all licked out! :)


----------



## lsd2721

So, I am now 8dpo and my boobs are slowly getting even more sensitive and I do feel kind of bloated and crampy but just not sure if its AF trying to show up or if it is due to pregnancy or if I am just making myself feel certain things b/c I really want this pregnancy! I am trying to hold out to do my FRER test on Friday or Saturday this week....but it's so hard!!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Aw, those are cute names, too! Brandy is OUR licker. I have a video of her licking the wall for a good 2 minutes straight. Actually, just a few minutes ago, she was licking one of our surround-sound speakers. She cracks me up!

You are just like me! I always seem to have those symptoms at about that stage past O-day, and I'm never sure if I'm actually willing them to happen because I want so bad for them to be there, or if they're actually there. I'm also so bad about testing too early and too much. I've set my goal this cycle to cut out all the testing before I've actually missed the witch. We'll see how that goes...I admittedly have little self-control, so I totally feel you.


----------



## fairyy

I am 30 too and NTNP # 1 since January 2013.


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> So, I am now 8dpo and my boobs are slowly getting even more sensitive and I do feel kind of bloated and crampy but just not sure if its AF trying to show up or if it is due to pregnancy or if I am just making myself feel certain things b/c I really want this pregnancy! I am trying to hold out to do my FRER test on Friday or Saturday this week....but it's so hard!!!

Good Luck and baby dust. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. AF is due the 8th or 9th here and I got nothing. My boobs are sore but that's it. I'm not really sure what to make of it. It's weird. I don't even have the urge to test this month because there is nothing I can say makes me think I "COULD" be. I enjoy the licking comment. We had a black lab who licked the couch incessantly. You always had to look before you sat down!



fairyy said:


> I am 30 too and NTNP # 1 since January 2013.

Hi!.


----------



## fairyy

Hope we all our BFP very soon.


----------



## lsd2721

fairyy said:


> I am 30 too and NTNP # 1 since January 2013.

Hello! Welcome to the group! It's lovely to meet you! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Wow, licking the wall and sound speakers! That's hilarious!

I have little self control when it comes to this as well! I'm seriously not wanting to test until no AF but we'll see. :)


----------



## DosPinkies

It's hard. It's like a big build-up that you're scared is going to end in tears, but logically, the end result won't change no matter how often you test. All that changes is that if you aren't, you have to see a bunch of BFN's instead of one...and if you are, you may see BFN's and be unnecessarily heart-broken at first. Either way, it's torture for you. Even though it's the hardest thing ever, it does make sense to wait.

I'm not only trying to convince you, but myself, too.


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> So, I am now 8dpo and my boobs are slowly getting even more sensitive and I do feel kind of bloated and crampy but just not sure if its AF trying to show up or if it is due to pregnancy or if I am just making myself feel certain things b/c I really want this pregnancy! I am trying to hold out to do my FRER test on Friday or Saturday this week....but it's so hard!!!

Thinking good thoughts for you! I hope this is it! Keep us posted.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm resisting the urge to order OPKs and all kinds of stuff. I have really regular cycles, I have no reason to believe I'll have trouble conceiving. It's our first cycle trying, there's really no reason not to just give it a couple months and see what happens before getting hardcore about it. Must stop obsessing


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Here is one picture, as promised. HOpefully the quality will be decent. I had to resize it. I will work on getting the others off my phone a little later (it's being finicky).
> 
> Super cute! I hope it works out. I love your bird, too. Is he some kind of conure?Click to expand...

He is an African Meyer's parrot. He is super sweet. He made the trip to visit Hailey as well. And, we have decided to adopt her! I am so excited! I just emailed her foster dad to find out what we need to do next.



DosPinkies said:


> It's hard. It's like a big build-up that you're scared is going to end in tears, but logically, the end result won't change no matter how often you test. All that changes is that if you aren't, you have to see a bunch of BFN's instead of one...and if you are, you may see BFN's and be unnecessarily heart-broken at first. Either way, it's torture for you. Even though it's the hardest thing ever, it does make sense to wait.
> 
> I'm not only trying to convince you, but myself, too.




MrsKChicago said:


> I'm resisting the urge to order OPKs and all kinds of stuff. I have really regular cycles, I have no reason to believe I'll have trouble conceiving. It's our first cycle trying, there's really no reason not to just give it a couple months and see what happens before getting hardcore about it. Must stop obsessing

The wait is definitely torture! I just had my physical and asked tons and tons of questions (ok, it was really only like 3 or 4) but I feel so much better having talked to my PCP. Here are the things I asked about in case you are wondering about similar things:

1. Over the summer, my cycle went from 28 days to 21 days and then in december 26 days. I asked if I should be concerned. My NP said that I should not be concerned at all. I am regular, having a period means I am ovulating and I shouldn't worry at all about cycle length unless I go 6 weeks and don't get a BFP.

2. I asked about prenatal vitamins. When I went to Target to look, there were so many different brands and slight differences in formula so I wanted to know if I should be taking them and if so, what brand/formula to get. My NP said that any prenatal vitamin will be good, not to worry about the brand/formula. The most important piece is the folate which they will all have.

3. My mom had A LOT of fertility issues and I wanted to know if I should be concerned. My NP said, regardless of family history, no one is considered "infertile" or to have fertility issues until you have been TTC for one year (which is consistent with what others have posted on this forum).

4. I also asked about HPT vs a blood test at the doctors. What my NP said is that the HPTs are VERY accurate after a missed period and that my OBGYN probably won't even see me until about 9 weeks when an ultrasound can be done.

I really like my NP, and she really put me at ease about TTC. Although, we will see how anxious I get when AF is due next week (although not sure what cycle length to base my estimate on)!


----------



## DosPinkies

MrsK - I'm like you that there is no reason to think there's anything going on with me that would give me trouble conceiving. Now, we do know that hubby's numbers are kind of on the low side, but my side has always seemed normal. I was like you that I figured I'd just try without the OPK's and such for a while...that lasted 1 cycle and then I broke down and got them. The reason I decided to do so is just because the OPK allows you to better time your BDing. A lot of women don't ovulate exactly when they think they do, so they mistime BDing. That was my fear. Personally, I regret not doing it even in the first cycle, but that's me. A lot of women obviously get pregnant just fine without it! 

MgreenM - I'm excited about the puggy! And jealous! Will somebody please tell my DH to get me a puppy? 

You got a ton of good information. I'm glad you feel more at ease. Sometimes I find that reading the forums actually makes me more anxious, because I see all of these posts flying around about problems and trying for years and surgeries and drugs, and it scares the holy bajeebus out of me. I definitely need to relax more.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Fx and good luck to everyone testing.

I'm testing Jan 14th but have no symptoms and had no + OPKs so I don't expect much. I plan on getting a BBT and temping just because it's frustrating with the OPKs not knowing whether I didn't ovulate or whether I missed it. I figure if i start temping now, by next cycle i'll have something to compare to.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

lsd2721 said:


> 3. My mom had A LOT of fertility issues and I wanted to know if I should be concerned. My NP said, regardless of family history, no one is considered "infertile" or to have fertility issues until you have been TTC for one year (which is consistent with what others have posted on this forum).

Thanks for the information, really helpful. I've always wondered about family history and what impact it would have. My grandma on my dad's side had like 10 kids, but my mum's side only had 2 after a lot of trouble. My mum had 5 kids though, and her sister had 4..so they seemed fine. I just wonder if the fact that my grandma had issues may impact me...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for all the info, MgreenM! And congratulations on the new pup! I can't imagine life without my dogs!

I've been taking a prenatal for a few months now. I switched to a regular one (the Nature Made ones with DHA) after the dogs ate an entire brand new bottle of gummy prenatals (every once in awhile, I can imagine life without my dogs  ). I think the only 2 things stopping me from running out and buying OPKs and a thermometer are laziness and the knowledge that I'll be really mad if I spend the money and get pregnant right away without them. I figure if we aim for BD ever other day starting in the next day or two, and then increase to every day if possible closer to "average" ovulation, we'd be covered even if I'm off by a few days. I'm also not letting myself buy 100 pregnancy tests yet. I have 3 FRERs under the sink that'll have to do me for now. I'm way too prone to obsessing...

We'll give it this month and next month, and then take a couple months off - I don't want a dead of winter baby, and I work in taxes, so I won't have time for conception anyway ;) I'll look into extras when we pick back up again post tax season.


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> So, I am now 8dpo and my boobs are slowly getting even more sensitive and I do feel kind of bloated and crampy but just not sure if its AF trying to show up or if it is due to pregnancy or if I am just making myself feel certain things b/c I really want this pregnancy! I am trying to hold out to do my FRER test on Friday or Saturday this week....but it's so hard!!!

Sending lots of good thoughts your way! Hope it's a good sign!



fairyy said:


> I am 30 too and NTNP # 1 since January 2013.

Welcome! We've been trying about the same amount of time. We started with NTNP in February 2013 and then decided to go full into TTC a month later. Good thing too because I wasn't ovulating when I thought I was!



MrsKChicago said:


> I'm resisting the urge to order OPKs and all kinds of stuff. I have really regular cycles, I have no reason to believe I'll have trouble conceiving. It's our first cycle trying, there's really no reason not to just give it a couple months and see what happens before getting hardcore about it. Must stop obsessing

I have regular cycles too. OPKs helped me tell for sure when I was ovulating though. Just did it for a few months and now I know so I don't have to do it anymore. 


As for me, back to CD1 so I'm out for this month. On to next! We decided that if we aren't pregnant by March we are going to go to a fertility specialist. Hoping we don't get there but okay if we do.


----------



## DosPinkies

I admire your level-headedness, MrsK.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> MrsK - I'm like you that there is no reason to think there's anything going on with me that would give me trouble conceiving. Now, we do know that hubby's numbers are kind of on the low side, but my side has always seemed normal. I was like you that I figured I'd just try without the OPK's and such for a while...that lasted 1 cycle and then I broke down and got them. The reason I decided to do so is just because the OPK allows you to better time your BDing. A lot of women don't ovulate exactly when they think they do, so they mistime BDing. That was my fear. Personally, I regret not doing it even in the first cycle, but that's me. A lot of women obviously get pregnant just fine without it!
> 
> MgreenM - I'm excited about the puggy! And jealous! Will somebody please tell my DH to get me a puppy?
> 
> You got a ton of good information. I'm glad you feel more at ease. Sometimes I find that reading the forums actually makes me more anxious, because I see all of these posts flying around about problems and trying for years and surgeries and drugs, and it scares the holy bajeebus out of me. I definitely need to relax more.

I will share as many pictures as you like!



SoonToBePreg said:


> Fx and good luck to everyone testing.
> 
> I'm testing Jan 14th but have no symptoms and had no + OPKs so I don't expect much. I plan on getting a BBT and temping just because it's frustrating with the OPKs not knowing whether I didn't ovulate or whether I missed it. I figure if i start temping now, by next cycle i'll have something to compare to.

I think using OPKs and BBT would seriously stress me out way more than is necessary. My NP thought it was find the approach we are taking.



SoonToBePreg said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> 3. My mom had A LOT of fertility issues and I wanted to know if I should be concerned. My NP said, regardless of family history, no one is considered "infertile" or to have fertility issues until you have been TTC for one year (which is consistent with what others have posted on this forum).
> 
> Thanks for the information, really helpful. I've always wondered about family history and what impact it would have. My grandma on my dad's side had like 10 kids, but my mum's side only had 2 after a lot of trouble. My mum had 5 kids though, and her sister had 4..so they seemed fine. I just wonder if the fact that my grandma had issues may impact me...Click to expand...

Yeah, it sounded to me like a wait and see kind of thing. I think if it was your mother, it would be more of a concern. But it really sounds like there isn't any hard evidence to say that genetics play a role in either direction.

I am glad the information I got is helpful to you ladies. I hope that we can all continue to share as we learn throughout this journey!


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> He is an African Meyer's parrot. He is super sweet. He made the trip to visit Hailey as well. And, we have decided to adopt her! I am so excited! I just emailed her foster dad to find out what we need to do next.

Yay! Can't wait for more pics :)

Everything your NP told you is really similar to what my Dr told me too when I went in for preconception genetic screening and to talk about getting preggers. It's nice to hear that they're similar since you never know!




SoonToBePreg said:


> I've always wondered about family history and what impact it would have. My grandma on my dad's side had like 10 kids, but my mum's side only had 2 after a lot of trouble. My mum had 5 kids though, and her sister had 4..so they seemed fine. I just wonder if the fact that my grandma had issues may impact me...

That's really similar to my mom's mom. My mom was an only child until they adopted and they had a lot of miscarriages. I used to really worry but I finally brought it up with my mom and turns out that it was my grandpa who was the issue and my mom had no problems conceiving.




MrsKChicago said:


> I switched to a regular one (the Nature Made ones with DHA) after the dogs ate an entire brand new bottle of gummy prenatals (every once in awhile, I can imagine life without my dogs  ). I think the only 2 things stopping me from running out and buying OPKs and a thermometer are laziness and the knowledge that I'll be really mad if I spend the money and get pregnant right away without them. I figure if we aim for BD ever other day starting in the next day or two, and then increase to every day if possible closer to "average" ovulation, we'd be covered even if I'm off by a few days. I'm also not letting myself buy 100 pregnancy tests yet. I have 3 FRERs under the sink that'll have to do me for now. I'm way too prone to obsessing...
> 
> We'll give it this month and next month, and then take a couple months off - I don't want a dead of winter baby, and I work in taxes, so I won't have time for conception anyway ;) I'll look into extras when we pick back up again post tax season.

That is too funny about your dogs eating the vitamins! My parent's dogs ate an entire bag of raisins one time after one of the cats knocked them out of the cupboard :haha: I take those gummy ones since I'm terrible about forcing myself to swallow pills.

I'll also be taking a couple months off since I don't want to be due at Xmas.




SoonToBePreg said:


> I'm testing Jan 14th but have no symptoms and had no + OPKs so I don't expect much. I plan on getting a BBT and temping just because it's frustrating with the OPKs not knowing whether I didn't ovulate or whether I missed it. I figure if i start temping now, by next cycle i'll have something to compare to.

Good luck! Yeah, that's my reasoning for planning to start temping and OPKs. I know I'll lose my mind if I'm not sure if I'm ovulating.




RForReal said:


> As for me, back to CD1 so I'm out for this month. On to next! We decided that if we aren't pregnant by March we are going to go to a fertility specialist. Hoping we don't get there but okay if we do.

Aw, sorry! Hopefully this cycle is your month.


----------



## DosPinkies

Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.

I thought the same thing! I don't want my baby's birthday to be over taken by Christmas...so if we are still trying when march comes...I will be skipping that month! LOL

I also broke down and took a test...and of course a BFN. I'm not sad. I was expecting that! I have like 20 tests now because my best friend just found out she's pregnant and gave me all her tests she didn't use to add to my pile...lol.


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry to hear about that RForReal! Hopefully the baby dust will get you this cycle!!

:dust:


----------



## MgreenM

I would love to have a Steptember/October baby! We have so many birthdays around that time and there are some traditions that are based on that in my family. Although it would also be nice to have celebrations spread out a little more during the year!


----------



## DosPinkies

Me, too, Mgreen! For one, DH's birthday is in October, two, October is my favorite month, and three...I'd love to have a teensy little one to dress up for Halloween. 

Heh heh heh...
https://imageshack.com/a/img34/6417/i7nk.jpg


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.

I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, it wouldn't be my preference to be due around Christmas but I would be happy just to get pregnant. But we also have a documented male factor issue so I know that our chances are lower each month than people without issues.


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> That is too funny about your dogs eating the vitamins! My parent's dogs ate an entire bag of raisins one time after one of the cats knocked them out of the cupboard :haha: I take those gummy ones since I'm terrible about forcing myself to swallow pills.

Oh no! Were they ok? Raisins are so so so bad for dogs. 




DosPinkies said:


> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.

There are two reasons, for me. There are already a lot of winter birthdays in our immediate family, so the kid's birthday would be overwhelmed by both the holidays and every other birthday in the family. My birthday is in mid-December, and I don't love it  Also, living in Chicago, there's always the risk of being stuck in the house for 2 days on account of terrible weather. We have a windchill of -40 today, imagine going into labor during that! If we've been trying for a year and we're still not successful, I'm sure we'll just keep going next year, though.


----------



## DosPinkies

RForReal said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, it wouldn't be my preference to be due around Christmas but I would be happy just to get pregnant. But we also have a documented male factor issue so I know that our chances are lower each month than people without issues.Click to expand...

I know we've talked about this before, because we have a documented male factor issue as well, but I can't remember...how low are his numbers?


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, it wouldn't be my preference to be due around Christmas but I would be happy just to get pregnant. But we also have a documented male factor issue so I know that our chances are lower each month than people without issues.Click to expand...
> 
> I know we've talked about this before, because we have a documented male factor issue as well, but I can't remember...how low are his numbers?Click to expand...

No worries! He has low count and motility. Count is 8 million, motility is only 20%. His morphology is great at 80%.


----------



## smom2momhopes

Got blood work results from CD3 labs today, showing low estrogen and low progesterone. Dr wants to test again on CD21-24. I still don't know or understand why my levels would be low and what to do. I got pregnant on try #3 the first time, and don't understand why now after my m/c & D&C I am having so much trouble. It is so frustrating not having any knowledge or understanding of what your body is doing. I am considering having a second opinion from another doctor, to see if they are more informative, as I feel like I have to dig and dig for answers from my current doctor. I never thought it would be this hard.


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh, okay. Are you guys doing anything to help correct it? My DH is going to start taking FertilAid with motility boost here in a few days.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.

Personally, I just don't want to be due or have too tiny a baby at Xmas because we've missed Xmas with DH's huge family in CA for the past 2 years. I want to be able to go this year, hopefully either with a baby or pregnant! I thought about holding off to theoretically be due in the summer since my mom's a teacher and then could come for a while but that's too long for me to wait :)




DosPinkies said:


> Heh heh heh...
> https://imageshack.com/a/img34/6417/i7nk.jpg

Haha, so cute!




MrsKChicago said:


> Oh no! Were they ok? Raisins are so so so bad for dogs.

They actually had to have their stomachs pumped. Turned out smart dog had eaten no raisins and stupid dog had eaten 2 cups of raisins :rolleyes: She was fine though, being a big dog.




smom2momhopes said:


> Got blood work results from CD3 labs today, showing low estrogen and low progesterone. Dr wants to test again on CD21-24. I still don't know or understand why my levels would be low and what to do. I got pregnant on try #3 the first time, and don't understand why now after my m/c & D&C I am having so much trouble. It is so frustrating not having any knowledge or understanding of what your body is doing. I am considering having a second opinion from another doctor, to see if they are more informative, as I feel like I have to dig and dig for answers from my current doctor. I never thought it would be this hard.

So sorry to hear that :( I hope the later results are better. I would definitely see another Dr if this one isn't explaining things completely. You definitely don't need that added stress.


----------



## lsd2721

smom2momhopes said:


> Got blood work results from CD3 labs today, showing low estrogen and low progesterone. Dr wants to test again on CD21-24. I still don't know or understand why my levels would be low and what to do. I got pregnant on try #3 the first time, and don't understand why now after my m/c & D&C I am having so much trouble. It is so frustrating not having any knowledge or understanding of what your body is doing. I am considering having a second opinion from another doctor, to see if they are more informative, as I feel like I have to dig and dig for answers from my current doctor. I never thought it would be this hard.

You always want a doctor who is very informative and feel better when you leave the doctor's knowing what is going on or what the next step is! Getting a second opinion couldn't hurt either!  

Sorry to hear about this!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

DosPinkies said:


> Just out of curiosity, why no winter babies for you guys? I guess I haven't really thought about timing...except that if I were due around Christmas, it might coincide with Christmas break for me and I could get more paid time off. Just wondering your thinking behind it...maybe Im not thinking it all the way through.

I don't think I want a December baby either since I want to spread celebrations all around as well. That being said, my bigger priority now is to be done by the time I am 35, so I'll take any month for my baby.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

smom2momhopes said:


> Got blood work results from CD3 labs today, showing low estrogen and low progesterone. Dr wants to test again on CD21-24. I still don't know or understand why my levels would be low and what to do. I got pregnant on try #3 the first time, and don't understand why now after my m/c & D&C I am having so much trouble. It is so frustrating not having any knowledge or understanding of what your body is doing. I am considering having a second opinion from another doctor, to see if they are more informative, as I feel like I have to dig and dig for answers from my current doctor. I never thought it would be this hard.

Sorry to hear about this ... I think a second opinion is a good idea. Hopefully, you'll get a doctor that you are more comfortable with.


----------



## RForReal

smom2momhopes said:


> Got blood work results from CD3 labs today, showing low estrogen and low progesterone. Dr wants to test again on CD21-24. I still don't know or understand why my levels would be low and what to do. I got pregnant on try #3 the first time, and don't understand why now after my m/c & D&C I am having so much trouble. It is so frustrating not having any knowledge or understanding of what your body is doing. I am considering having a second opinion from another doctor, to see if they are more informative, as I feel like I have to dig and dig for answers from my current doctor. I never thought it would be this hard.

So sorry to hear this! Hopefully you can get everything worked out quickly.


----------



## MgreenM

Just came across a buzzfeed: "29 Unexpectedly Awesome Things about Being pregnant" Thought you ladies would enjoy the read.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/hspohr/unexpectedly-awesome-things-about-pregnancy-i43u?bffb


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay ladies, I'm in need of some encouragement. :cry:

On Saturday (my Cd8), my OPK showed low fertility. EWCM showed up that day though, so BD anyway. Sunday, OPK went straight to peak, skipping a step, and we BD'd that day as well. Well yesterday I still had EWCM and assumed O would come soon. No successful BD though. :( I hate admitting it out loud, but sometimes DH can't. It normally doesn't bother me, especially when we're just doing it for fun, but at crunch time, it's extremely stressful. We even had a little argument afterward which I feel awful about. :cry: He started a 24-hour shift this morning, and assuming I work tomorrow (school has been cancelled so far this week due to snow, but we may go back tomorrow), we won't have another chance until tomorrow night...which I'm guessing will be too late. It has me feeling like I don't have optimum chances this cycle anymore, which is killing me, especially since we're a little uphill anyways with low DH numbers.

To add to this, my temp still isn't shifting. I got my LH surge 48 hours ago. I expected a rise today, but no go. Now - in my gloomy, pessimistic state - I'm worrying that there's something wrong with me that's keeping me from ovulating. My biggest fear was finding out there's something wrong on my side, too. I'm not handling things well today. :nope:

I need hugs and encouragement in the worst way.


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM said:


> Just came across a buzzfeed: "29 Unexpectedly Awesome Things about Being pregnant" Thought you ladies would enjoy the read.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/hspohr/unexpectedly-awesome-things-about-pregnancy-i43u?bffb

Thanks for sharing! This put a smile on my face! :) 

My favorite one was Stretchy pants and the picture for Everyone is nice to you!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I'm in need of some encouragement. :cry:
> 
> On Saturday (my Cd8), my OPK showed low fertility. EWCM showed up that day though, so BD anyway. Sunday, OPK went straight to peak, skipping a step, and we BD'd that day as well. Well yesterday I still had EWCM and assumed O would come soon. No successful BD though. :( I hate admitting it out loud, but sometimes DH can't. It normally doesn't bother me, especially when we're just doing it for fun, but at crunch time, it's extremely stressful. We even had a little argument afterward which I feel awful about. :cry: He started a 24-hour shift this morning, and assuming I work tomorrow (school has been cancelled so far this week due to snow, but we may go back tomorrow), we won't have another chance until tomorrow night...which I'm guessing will be too late. It has me feeling like I don't have optimum chances this cycle anymore, which is killing me, especially since we're a little uphill anyways with low DH numbers.
> 
> To add to this, my temp still isn't shifting. I got my LH surge 48 hours ago. I expected a rise today, but no go. Now - in my gloomy, pessimistic state - I'm worrying that there's something wrong with me that's keeping me from ovulating. My biggest fear was finding out there's something wrong on my side, too. I'm not handling things well today. :nope:
> 
> I need hugs and encouragement in the worst way.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: x 1000000, DosPinkies! I think the most important thing is to not jump to conclusions. Maybe the temp shift will happen tomorrow or maybe you didn't quite get to ovulating but it will happen in a couple days. Even if for some reason you don't ovulate this cycle (though I bet with peak fertility you did!) it does occasionally happen and there's nothing wrong in the long-run. It sounds like you guys are both stressed and definitely due for some massages and relaxing together when you get a chance. And if it leads to BDing, well, it can't hurt, right? :)


----------



## lsd2721

Dospinkies

I'm so sorry you're feeling discouraged. Don't! Try to stay positive! They do say after a positive OPK test it could take up to 72 hours for O to happen so relax and wait that out! 

But you have done the bd prior to today so you never know what will happen! :) It's better than no bd at all!

It's so hard not to worry! Before I started trying I was so worried I waited too late because of my PCOS and that it was going to be really difficult! I'm only two months in but last month I did have a chemical and only had sex once before my o day (that week husband wasn't up to bding because he was having issues at job, which was upsetting me but understood) so I was sure I was out! But at least now I do now the sperm can meet the egg...now I just need to get it to stick! ;)

Here's a big hug for you! I hope you're day gets better! :)


----------



## PDReggie

Good Luck dospinkies! I know it's incredibly frustrating when something gets in the way of dtd on the day you want. I had to restrain myself from being mean when DH had a work emergency the day before O and then fell asleep on the day. I would say there is always hope. And even if it didn't work this month, you can always come here and vent. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DosPinkies

Thank you, guys. I've calmed down a little bit and am trying to keep my mind off of worrying and thinking about things. DH has been (through texts) very loving and forgiving today, and that has helped. It's good that I have such a good husband, or else I'd never make it through this. It's also good I have this outlet...reading what you guys say always makes me feel better. :hugs:


----------



## PDReggie

So, this is a completely random change of topics, but AF is due either tomorrow or Thursday and I feel like the TWW is no where near as hard as the TDW (2 day wait). I still have no pms other than sore boobs and now I keep getting a random pain in what feels like my left ovary. I think I may be having very slight cramps also. It's easy not to symptom spot when you don't have symptoms but I'm trying not to get all crazy this month (like I did last month) and the closer I get to AF the more I want to say, this means or that means.


----------



## MrsKChicago

PDReggie said:


> So, this is a completely random change of topics, but AF is due either tomorrow or Thursday and I feel like the TWW is no where near as hard as the TDW (2 day wait). I still have no pms other than sore boobs and now I keep getting a random pain in what feels like my left ovary. I think I may be having very slight cramps also. It's easy not to symptom spot when you don't have symptoms but I'm trying not to get all crazy this month (like I did last month) and the closer I get to AF the more I want to say, this means or that means.

Have you tested yet, or are you waiting? I'd be losing it, I'd probably have tested twice already by then


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> So, this is a completely random change of topics, but AF is due either tomorrow or Thursday and I feel like the TWW is no where near as hard as the TDW (2 day wait). I still have no pms other than sore boobs and now I keep getting a random pain in what feels like my left ovary. I think I may be having very slight cramps also. It's easy not to symptom spot when you don't have symptoms but I'm trying not to get all crazy this month (like I did last month) and the closer I get to AF the more I want to say, this means or that means.

Have you tested yet?! It's probably a good time to test now with FRER or early tests!

GL!! :) It's not over til the witch gets you!!

Keep us updated!


----------



## PDReggie

I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.

Wow! That is some restraint there! Well good luck to you. Wishing you lots of baby dust!

Just an update on symptoms: add frequent urination(but it could be b/c I have been drinking more than I normally do like milk with dinner and some pomegranate juice)!! I'm trying not to get freaking excited....but I keep symptom checking! LOL UUGH! I keep squeezing my boobs just to make sure they're still a tad tender! I've been trying to keep busy by cleaning, shopping, and cruising the ttc community!!


----------



## PDReggie

It's less about restraint and more about not wanting to see a BFN. Good luck to you and plenty of baby dust your way! when are you testing? And I too keep squeezing my boobs. Glad to see I'm not the only one. :haha:


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.

I agree with lsd - you've got more restraint than I do! Last cycle I started testing straight up 10 dpo, just in case. Lol. My goal is to find some of your patience this cycle!



lsd2721 said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.
> 
> Wow! That is some restraint there! Well good luck to you. Wishing you lots of baby dust!
> 
> Just an update on symptoms: add frequent urination(but it could be b/c I have been drinking more than I normally do like milk with dinner and some pomegranate juice)!! I'm trying not to get freaking excited....but I keep symptom checking! LOL UUGH! I keep squeezing my boobs just to make sure they're still a tad tender! I've been trying to keep busy by cleaning, shopping, and cruising the ttc community!!Click to expand...

Oh, I squeeze my tatas constantly to check for soreness...lol. Hey, maybe that's why mine are sore? Ha!

I'm excited for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## fairyy

MgreenM said:


> Just came across a buzzfeed: "29 Unexpectedly Awesome Things about Being pregnant" Thought you ladies would enjoy the read.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/hspohr/unexpectedly-awesome-things-about-pregnancy-i43u?bffb

This is just amazing. Can't wait to get pregnant. :winkwink:


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.




lsd2721 said:


> Just an update on symptoms: add frequent urination(but it could be b/c I have been drinking more than I normally do like milk with dinner and some pomegranate juice)!! I'm trying not to get freaking excited....but I keep symptom checking! LOL UUGH! I keep squeezing my boobs just to make sure they're still a tad tender! I've been trying to keep busy by cleaning, shopping, and cruising the ttc community!!

:dust: to both you ladies!!


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> It's less about restraint and more about not wanting to see a BFN. Good luck to you and plenty of baby dust your way! when are you testing? And I too keep squeezing my boobs. Glad to see I'm not the only one. :haha:

I am trying not to take a test until Friday or Saturday! 

I am SO glad I'm not the only boob squeezer! :)


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck to us all then. Keeping fingers crossed AF stays away. I'm off to battle the great winter chill. Stupid polar weather phenomenon. Although, it has warmed up to 3 degrees from the -9 it was this morning!


----------



## MrsKChicago

PDReggie said:


> Good luck to us all then. Keeping fingers crossed AF stays away. I'm off to battle the great winter chill. Stupid polar weather phenomenon. Although, it has warmed up to 3 degrees from the -9 it was this morning!

We're all the way up to 4 1/2 here! It's practically a heatwave! :cold: :help:


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> We're all the way up to 4 1/2 here! It's practically a heatwave! :cold: :help:

I'm a little worried, I'm going to be in Chicago in 2 weeks. Brrr! I know it's supposed to warm up though. But it's 16 here and I'm freezing! That could be because I can't get our house over 60 degrees though...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll make sure to put in a request for a real heatwave for you!


----------



## curiousowl

:laugh2: Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## HotMessJess84

Hello ladies!

I am turning 30 next month and currently TTC baby #1. My husband is 31 and has a son from his previous marriage. I love being a stepmom but it's just not the same. Glad to have found this forum because I also felt left behind as my husband has already had a child and two of my YOUNGER brothers have kids already!

I was in birth control pills for about 2 years and I took my last pill on Christmas Eve. Not sure if my body is gonna need time to regulate. I'm guessing I ovulated around New Year's Eve so AF should show up around the 15th. Of course I could be totally wrong ha! Guess time will tell..

I love coming on the forums and hearing your stories. Now I can interact with you all! 

Oh, I ordered a bunch of cheap test strips online and waiting for them to show up in the mail. I'm sure I'll test as soon as they do just because. I don't think it'll happen this fast and I have no symptoms but it's fun!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm in full on bad wife mode today. 

DH isn't feeling well, and we've been trying to figure out if he's sick, or if it's nerves (we're both kind of nervous now that all this TTC talk is actually amounting to something). He just emailed that his boss is sending him home early because she doesn't like the way he looks. I really hope he's not sick because I don't like it when he's suffering and all that too, of course, but I swear, if he gets sick on me our first month TTC..... :trouble:


----------



## lsd2721

HotMessJess84 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am turning 30 next month and currently TTC baby #1. My husband is 31 and has a son from his previous marriage. I love being a stepmom but it's just not the same. Glad to have found this forum because I also felt left behind as my husband has already had a child and two of my YOUNGER brothers have kids already!
> 
> I was in birth control pills for about 2 years and I took my last pill on Christmas Eve. Not sure if my body is gonna need time to regulate. I'm guessing I ovulated around New Year's Eve so AF should show up around the 15th. Of course I could be totally wrong ha! Guess time will tell..
> 
> I love coming on the forums and hearing your stories. Now I can interact with you all!
> 
> Oh, I ordered a bunch of cheap test strips online and waiting for them to show up in the mail. I'm sure I'll test as soon as they do just because. I don't think it'll happen this fast and I have no symptoms but it's fun!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

So great to meet you! :) GL this month! :)


----------



## lsd2721

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm in full on bad wife mode today.
> 
> DH isn't feeling well, and we've been trying to figure out if he's sick, or if it's nerves (we're both kind of nervous now that all this TTC talk is actually amounting to something). He just emailed that his boss is sending him home early because she doesn't like the way he looks. I really hope he's not sick because I don't like it when he's suffering and all that too, of course, but I swear, if he gets sick on me our first month TTC..... :trouble:

My husband did start to freak out the first month of ttc during ovulation week. We talked about the reasons we were ready and then he was ready to go!! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

So on top of everything else, the poor guy slipped on the ice on his way to the car after work and hit his hip pretty hard. I guess he's off the hook for a couple days. The dogs are nursing him back to health.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I'm in need of some encouragement. :cry:
> 
> On Saturday (my Cd8), my OPK showed low fertility. EWCM showed up that day though, so BD anyway. Sunday, OPK went straight to peak, skipping a step, and we BD'd that day as well. Well yesterday I still had EWCM and assumed O would come soon. No successful BD though. :( I hate admitting it out loud, but sometimes DH can't. It normally doesn't bother me, especially when we're just doing it for fun, but at crunch time, it's extremely stressful. We even had a little argument afterward which I feel awful about. :cry: He started a 24-hour shift this morning, and assuming I work tomorrow (school has been cancelled so far this week due to snow, but we may go back tomorrow), we won't have another chance until tomorrow night...which I'm guessing will be too late. It has me feeling like I don't have optimum chances this cycle anymore, which is killing me, especially since we're a little uphill anyways with low DH numbers.
> 
> To add to this, my temp still isn't shifting. I got my LH surge 48 hours ago. I expected a rise today, but no go. Now - in my gloomy, pessimistic state - I'm worrying that there's something wrong with me that's keeping me from ovulating. My biggest fear was finding out there's something wrong on my side, too. I'm not handling things well today. :nope:
> 
> I need hugs and encouragement in the worst way.




DosPinkies said:


> Thank you, guys. I've calmed down a little bit and am trying to keep my mind off of worrying and thinking about things. DH has been (through texts) very loving and forgiving today, and that has helped. It's good that I have such a good husband, or else I'd never make it through this. It's also good I have this outlet...reading what you guys say always makes me feel better. :hugs:

Glad things are going better. We recently had a time(a first so we were both super frustrated!) where DH couldn't keep it up and then when he could, I started to lose interest in dtd. We had a little argument too, but we both came around. I think we just need to remember there is a lot going on in our lives outside of TTC and if there is anything stressful, that is going to make dtd that much more of a challenge. I think DH beat himself up over it just as much as I got upset/beat myself up (thinking for some reason I was responsible). When I realized that, I knew that we were both just in a place that day where dtd wasn't going to happen. We were both bummed, but the next day, no problems!


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.
> 
> Wow! That is some restraint there! Well good luck to you. Wishing you lots of baby dust!
> 
> Just an update on symptoms: add frequent urination(but it could be b/c I have been drinking more than I normally do like milk with dinner and some pomegranate juice)!! I'm trying not to get freaking excited....but I keep symptom checking! LOL UUGH! I keep squeezing my boobs just to make sure they're still a tad tender! I've been trying to keep busy by cleaning, shopping, and cruising the ttc community!!Click to expand...

good luck! My cycle has been a little inconsistent recently. If I go off of a 6 month trend, AF would be due this Sunday. However, last month AF came 5 days later and prior to that six months my cycles were 28 days consistently. I got confirmation that I don't need to worry about the length of my cycle at this point. So, I think I will wait to test until a week from Sunday just to be sure. I find that when I have decided to test, I don't sleep well the night before and I wake up way earlier than is necessary. So my approach is to wait longer and hopefully have a little less disappointment/stress/anxiety.



MrsKChicago said:


> I'm in full on bad wife mode today.
> 
> DH isn't feeling well, and we've been trying to figure out if he's sick, or if it's nerves (we're both kind of nervous now that all this TTC talk is actually amounting to something). He just emailed that his boss is sending him home early because she doesn't like the way he looks. I really hope he's not sick because I don't like it when he's suffering and all that too, of course, but I swear, if he gets sick on me our first month TTC..... :trouble:




lsd2721 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm in full on bad wife mode today.
> 
> DH isn't feeling well, and we've been trying to figure out if he's sick, or if it's nerves (we're both kind of nervous now that all this TTC talk is actually amounting to something). He just emailed that his boss is sending him home early because she doesn't like the way he looks. I really hope he's not sick because I don't like it when he's suffering and all that too, of course, but I swear, if he gets sick on me our first month TTC..... :trouble:
> 
> My husband did start to freak out the first month of ttc during ovulation week. We talked about the reasons we were ready and then he was ready to go!! :)Click to expand...

DH has basically told me "Well, I could be ready for a baby in 9 months." Meaning, once it happens, he will embrace it. This is a pretty typical response for him.

BTW, I go to work and you ladies just mozey on to the forum and post a ton while I am at work all day, huh??? LOL It's fine, I enjoy reading everything when I get home from work. I just find it amusing. Although I got home later than usual as I went to pick up a few things at Target and then supplies for our furbaby, Hailey who is coming home with us on Friday!


----------



## Miskas mommy

lsd Baby dust Hun!! hope the :witch: stays away!! 

still no :witch: here either... doctor tomorrow! hopefully he can help put an end to the ??'s been peeing alot more than normal lately.. and woke up this am with BB's very sore, which never happens before af... 

Maybe January is lucky for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## DosPinkies

MgreenM said:


> Glad things are going better. We recently had a time(a first so we were both super frustrated!) where DH couldn't keep it up and then when he could, I started to lose interest in dtd. We had a little argument too, but we both came around. I think we just need to remember there is a lot going on in our lives outside of TTC and if there is anything stressful, that is going to make dtd that much more of a challenge. I think DH beat himself up over it just as much as I got upset/beat myself up (thinking for some reason I was responsible). When I realized that, I knew that we were both just in a place that day where dtd wasn't going to happen. We were both bummed, but the next day, no problems!

I really appreciate your sharing that. I've got to relax more and not put so much pressure on him.


----------



## PDReggie

HotMessJess84 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am turning 30 next month and currently TTC baby #1. My husband is 31 and has a son from his previous marriage. I love being a stepmom but it's just not the same. Glad to have found this forum because I also felt left behind as my husband has already had a child and two of my YOUNGER brothers have kids already!
> 
> I was in birth control pills for about 2 years and I took my last pill on Christmas Eve. Not sure if my body is gonna need time to regulate. I'm guessing I ovulated around New Year's Eve so AF should show up around the 15th. Of course I could be totally wrong ha! Guess time will tell..
> 
> I love coming on the forums and hearing your stories. Now I can interact with you all!
> 
> Oh, I ordered a bunch of cheap test strips online and waiting for them to show up in the mail. I'm sure I'll test as soon as they do just because. I don't think it'll happen this fast and I have no symptoms but it's fun!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Hello! Always nice to meet someone new. Good luck this month!



MgreenM said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't tested yet. I figure if I haven't gotten it by Sat. then I will test. My longest cycle since getting off BC in April has been 32 days and has been between 30 and 32 since July. The 9th will be 32 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that :af: stays away.
> 
> Wow! That is some restraint there! Well good luck to you. Wishing you lots of baby dust!
> 
> Just an update on symptoms: add frequent urination(but it could be b/c I have been drinking more than I normally do like milk with dinner and some pomegranate juice)!! I'm trying not to get freaking excited....but I keep symptom checking! LOL UUGH! I keep squeezing my boobs just to make sure they're still a tad tender! I've been trying to keep busy by cleaning, shopping, and cruising the ttc community!!Click to expand...
> 
> good luck! My cycle has been a little inconsistent recently. If I go off of a 6 month trend, AF would be due this Sunday. However, last month AF came 5 days later and prior to that six months my cycles were 28 days consistently. I got confirmation that I don't need to worry about the length of my cycle at this point. So, I think I will wait to test until a week from Sunday just to be sure. I find that when I have decided to test, I don't sleep well the night before and I wake up way earlier than is necessary. So my approach is to wait longer and hopefully have a little less disappointment/stress/anxiety.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm in full on bad wife mode today.
> 
> DH isn't feeling well, and we've been trying to figure out if he's sick, or if it's nerves (we're both kind of nervous now that all this TTC talk is actually amounting to something). He just emailed that his boss is sending him home early because she doesn't like the way he looks. I really hope he's not sick because I don't like it when he's suffering and all that too, of course, but I swear, if he gets sick on me our first month TTC..... :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I'm in full on bad wife mode today.
> 
> DH isn't feeling well, and we've been trying to figure out if he's sick, or if it's nerves (we're both kind of nervous now that all this TTC talk is actually amounting to something). He just emailed that his boss is sending him home early because she doesn't like the way he looks. I really hope he's not sick because I don't like it when he's suffering and all that too, of course, but I swear, if he gets sick on me our first month TTC..... :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> My husband did start to freak out the first month of ttc during ovulation week. We talked about the reasons we were ready and then he was ready to go!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> DH has basically told me "Well, I could be ready for a baby in 9 months." Meaning, once it happens, he will embrace it. This is a pretty typical response for him.
> 
> BTW, I go to work and you ladies just mozey on to the forum and post a ton while I am at work all day, huh??? LOL It's fine, I enjoy reading everything when I get home from work. I just find it amusing. Although I got home later than usual as I went to pick up a few things at Target and then supplies for our furbaby, Hailey who is coming home with us on Friday!Click to expand...

Haha! I was totally at work today but it was incredibly slow today because the weather closed a lot of places! 



Miskas mommy said:


> lsd Baby dust Hun!! hope the :witch: stays away!!
> 
> still no :witch: here either... doctor tomorrow! hopefully he can help put an end to the ??'s been peeing alot more than normal lately.. and woke up this am with BB's very sore, which never happens before af...
> 
> Maybe January is lucky for all of us! :thumbup:

Good luck! Let us know.


----------



## MgreenM

I also forget that a lot of people have desk jobs where they can surf the internet fairly easily...I am an occupational therapist. If I am at a computer, I am documenting my sessions. Also, it's not public knowledge that we are TTC, and it's really not the business of my coworkers. Therefore, I wouldn't be on here at work even if I could.


----------



## RForReal

Lots to catch up on today! I was super busy today at work so no time to read all of your posts! 



DosPinkies said:


> Okay ladies, I'm in need of some encouragement. :cry:
> 
> On Saturday (my Cd8), my OPK showed low fertility. EWCM showed up that day though, so BD anyway. Sunday, OPK went straight to peak, skipping a step, and we BD'd that day as well. Well yesterday I still had EWCM and assumed O would come soon. No successful BD though. :( I hate admitting it out loud, but sometimes DH can't. It normally doesn't bother me, especially when we're just doing it for fun, but at crunch time, it's extremely stressful. We even had a little argument afterward which I feel awful about. :cry: He started a 24-hour shift this morning, and assuming I work tomorrow (school has been cancelled so far this week due to snow, but we may go back tomorrow), we won't have another chance until tomorrow night...which I'm guessing will be too late. It has me feeling like I don't have optimum chances this cycle anymore, which is killing me, especially since we're a little uphill anyways with low DH numbers.
> 
> To add to this, my temp still isn't shifting. I got my LH surge 48 hours ago. I expected a rise today, but no go. Now - in my gloomy, pessimistic state - I'm worrying that there's something wrong with me that's keeping me from ovulating. My biggest fear was finding out there's something wrong on my side, too. I'm not handling things well today. :nope:
> 
> I need hugs and encouragement in the worst way.

First, lots of hugs to you! :hugs: I did see your update to this DosPinkies but I also wanted to quickly share that this has happened with us too. I've actually found that if I tell DH when I am ovulating, he has trouble the day of. Performance anxiety maybe? I don't know but either way, I don't tell him anymore. I just seduce him and tell him once I'm in the TWW! If he asks I usually give some vague answer like oh I don't know in a week or so. :flower:

But I totally understand your fears. If you have a male factor issue, it's actually better to DTD every other day rather than every day. So it may have been a blessing in disguise! Sperm can live up to 4-5 days so you are definitely not out! Just try to relax and have fun trying with DH. We would have had to take a break if we weren't able to still enjoy :sex:! 

As for the temperature shift, sometimes it can take a day to rise. Some women don't rise right away after ovulating so give it some time. 
Good luck! Hope you see your temp shift soon!




HotMessJess84 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am turning 30 next month and currently TTC baby #1. My husband is 31 and has a son from his previous marriage. I love being a stepmom but it's just not the same. Glad to have found this forum because I also felt left behind as my husband has already had a child and two of my YOUNGER brothers have kids already!
> 
> I was in birth control pills for about 2 years and I took my last pill on Christmas Eve. Not sure if my body is gonna need time to regulate. I'm guessing I ovulated around New Year's Eve so AF should show up around the 15th. Of course I could be totally wrong ha! Guess time will tell..
> 
> I love coming on the forums and hearing your stories. Now I can interact with you all!
> 
> Oh, I ordered a bunch of cheap test strips online and waiting for them to show up in the mail. I'm sure I'll test as soon as they do just because. I don't think it'll happen this fast and I have no symptoms but it's fun!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Welcome!! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Miskas mommy

MgreenM said:


> I also forget that a lot of people have desk jobs where they can surf the internet fairly easily...I am an occupational therapist. If I am at a computer, I am documenting my sessions. Also, it's not public knowledge that we are TTC, and it's really not the business of my coworkers. Therefore, I wouldn't be on here at work even if I could.

im at my desk most of the day, but also wouldnt imagine being on her at work... to risky


----------



## RForReal

Miskas mommy said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> I also forget that a lot of people have desk jobs where they can surf the internet fairly easily...I am an occupational therapist. If I am at a computer, I am documenting my sessions. Also, it's not public knowledge that we are TTC, and it's really not the business of my coworkers. Therefore, I wouldn't be on here at work even if I could.
> 
> im at my desk most of the day, but also wouldnt imagine being on her at work... to riskyClick to expand...

I have an office so I usually come on here on my phone during lunch, if I have time.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've been off work the last couple days on account of terrible weather. I have a long commute on public transportation, and I don't get paid enough to risk frostbite ;)

I do pop on at work every now and then, but I work for an accountant, and now that we're going into tax season, there will be less and less of that.


----------



## HotMessJess84

Thanks for the warm welcome! Excited to share this journey with you all. I love reading the updates. Just wish I had more to report ha. I'm so new to this and learning as I go..


----------



## lsd2721

I work from home so I'm on here all the time! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

I've been off since Dec. 20th! School was supposed to go back Monday, but snow is keeping us out. We're still closed tomorrow even. I've gotta tell ya, I know it sounds awesome to have that much time off, but I am B-O-R-E-D. Plus all this time to obsess over TTC is not working out for my delicate little psyche! (;

There are so many of you who are so close to testing! I'm excited for you guys and have my fingers crossed that the witch stays away!


----------



## RForReal

I hear you DosPinkies! I work for the government and during the shutdown I just went crazy! It was nice to have the day off for a day or two but then I just got bored! I spent way too much time thinking about TTC.


----------



## MgreenM

HotMessJess84 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Excited to share this journey with you all. I love reading the updates. Just wish I had more to report ha. I'm so new to this and learning as I go..

No worries. We have only been TTC for 2 months.




DosPinkies said:


> I've been off since Dec. 20th! School was supposed to go back Monday, but snow is keeping us out. We're still closed tomorrow even. I've gotta tell ya, I know it sounds awesome to have that much time off, but I am B-O-R-E-D. Plus all this time to obsess over TTC is not working out for my delicate little psyche! (;
> 
> There are so many of you who are so close to testing! I'm excited for you guys and have my fingers crossed that the witch stays away!

boredom is evil for anxiety/worrying! DosPinkies- do you go back tomorrow? What age/grade/subject do you teach? Good luck to everyone testing!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I talked to poor DH about the nerves, and we concluded that he'll do better having no warning at all when it's time to BD. So now instead of giving him a day or two to think sexy thoughts or make sure he's not gonna be too tired, I'm supposed to just spontaneously spring it on him. This should be interesting... Especially since I'm pretty sure he has no idea how the whole fertile days thing works, so if I just happen to be bored some day... ;)


----------



## DosPinkies

Nope, they closed it again tomorrow. I was really hoping to go back, too. I just keep thinking that I don't want to still be making up snow days in JULY! 

I teach 8th grade English language arts...13/14 year-old angels. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Angels_and_Demons/angel-76.gif :haha:


----------



## DosPinkies

MrsKChicago said:


> I talked to poor DH about the nerves, and we concluded that he'll do better having no warning at all when it's time to BD. So now instead of giving him a day or two to think sexy thoughts or make sure he's not gonna be too tired, I'm supposed to just spontaneously spring it on him. This should be interesting... Especially since I'm pretty sure he has no idea how the whole fertile days thing works, so if I just happen to be bored some day... ;)

I tried to do that this month! But genius figured it out...lol. I'm over here pulling his socks off (seductively of course...because stripping socks is very sexy...), and he goes, "you're about to ovulate, aren't you?" Lol...how was I supposed to keep a straight face and say no? :shrug: :winkwink:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! I know he'll know what I'm up to, I think it's just the build up and anticipation that's freaking him out. The whole reality of OMG having a KID hit us both hard this week.

Eight graders?? You're a brave woman! I tutor 7th and 8th graders, and it's a hard age, even though all of mine really are angels (mostly because we get to be selective about who stays in the program).


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I talked to poor DH about the nerves, and we concluded that he'll do better having no warning at all when it's time to BD. So now instead of giving him a day or two to think sexy thoughts or make sure he's not gonna be too tired, I'm supposed to just spontaneously spring it on him. This should be interesting... Especially since I'm pretty sure he has no idea how the whole fertile days thing works, so if I just happen to be bored some day... ;)
> 
> I tried to do that this month! But genius figured it out...lol. I'm over here pulling his socks off (seductively of course...because stripping socks is very sexy...), and he goes, "you're about to ovulate, aren't you?" Lol...how was I supposed to keep a straight face and say no? :shrug: :winkwink:Click to expand...

that just made me laugh! the socks!



MrsKChicago said:


> Haha! I know he'll know what I'm up to, I think it's just the build up and anticipation that's freaking him out. The whole reality of OMG having a KID hit us both hard this week.
> 
> Eight graders?? You're a brave woman! I tutor 7th and 8th graders, and it's a hard age, even though all of mine really are angels (mostly because we get to be selective about who stays in the program).

That is a tough age! I am teaching Hebrew to 5th graders and they are challenging at times...I have a class of 20, usually I have a co-teacher -tomorrow I am by myself...oy!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, MgreenM! If they start acting up, teach them a few dirty words. You'll have their rapt attention ;)


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Nope, they closed it again tomorrow. I was really hoping to go back, too. I just keep thinking that I don't want to still be making up snow days in JULY!
> 
> I teach 8th grade English language arts...13/14 year-old angels. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Angels_and_Demons/angel-76.gif :haha:


You're a brave woman. I represent kids 10 to 18. Mine are not angels. But they ARE funny quite often.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I talked to poor DH about the nerves, and we concluded that he'll do better having no warning at all when it's time to BD. So now instead of giving him a day or two to think sexy thoughts or make sure he's not gonna be too tired, I'm supposed to just spontaneously spring it on him. This should be interesting... Especially since I'm pretty sure he has no idea how the whole fertile days thing works, so if I just happen to be bored some day... ;)
> 
> I tried to do that this month! But genius figured it out...lol. I'm over here pulling his socks off (seductively of course...because stripping socks is very sexy...), and he goes, "you're about to ovulate, aren't you?" Lol...how was I supposed to keep a straight face and say no? :shrug: :winkwink:Click to expand...

Too funny!

This is how I generally operate. I don't tell him and all is better! We don't have any issues when he doesn't know it's my fertile time.


----------



## DosPinkies

MrsKChicago said:


> Haha! I know he'll know what I'm up to, I think it's just the build up and anticipation that's freaking him out. The whole reality of OMG having a KID hit us both hard this week.
> 
> Eight graders?? You're a brave woman! I tutor 7th and 8th graders, and it's a hard age, even though all of mine really are angels (mostly because we get to be selective about who stays in the program).

What kind of program is it?



PDReggie said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Nope, they closed it again tomorrow. I was really hoping to go back, too. I just keep thinking that I don't want to still be making up snow days in JULY!
> 
> I teach 8th grade English language arts...13/14 year-old angels. https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Angels_and_Demons/angel-76.gif :haha:
> 
> 
> You're a brave woman. I represent kids 10 to 18. Mine are not angels. But they ARE funny quite often.Click to expand...

I really, really love teaching this age, even though it is crazy stressful at times. I don't think I would enjoy teaching the little ones as much, because then I couldn't use my very well-developed sense of sarcasm. Haha! And let me tell ya...mine are HILARIOUS, too. That's why I love those sassy-mouthed angels. They keep me entertained...ohhhh, the things I hear. I should write a book.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I do love being able to use sarcasm on my kids :D

It's just a homework help kind of program, run out of a church dining room. We try to do some test prep stuff when we can, especially for the middle schoolers who are applying for high schools. The tutors are mostly members of the church (I'm not, and there are a few other random weirdos like me who got sucked in somehow). We have primarily low income neighborhood kids, lots of immigrant families, mostly referred by other families in the program. It's really great. We rarely have discipline issues because the parents seek out the help, as opposed to kids being forced into some required program. I've been doing it for 8 or 9 years now. Some of my eighth graders used to come in in strollers when their older siblings were being tutored, and I remember helping one of our 9th grade girls learn to read. Makes me feel old! But it keeps me sane after a week of accounting work, which I hate. I'm kind of bummed that I'll probably have to take some time off when I have a newborn to take care of.


----------



## DosPinkies

MrsKChicago said:


> I do love being able to use sarcasm on my kids :D
> 
> It's just a homework help kind of program, run out of a church dining room. We try to do some test prep stuff when we can, especially for the middle schoolers who are applying for high schools. The tutors are mostly members of the church (I'm not, and there are a few other random weirdos like me who got sucked in somehow). We have primarily low income neighborhood kids, lots of immigrant families, mostly referred by other families in the program. It's really great. We rarely have discipline issues because the parents seek out the help, as opposed to kids being forced into some required program. I've been doing it for 8 or 9 years now. Some of my eighth graders used to come in in strollers when their older siblings were being tutored, and I remember helping one of our 9th grade girls learn to read. Makes me feel old! But it keeps me sane after a week of accounting work, which I hate. I'm kind of bummed that I'll probably have to take some time off when I have a newborn to take care of.

That sounds really awesome. Good for you for being involved in it. When I was in college I was involved in a tutoring program, and it was one of the things that made me realize I wanted to be a teacher.

Want to know what makes me feel old? The mother of one of my 14 y/o's is a year YOUNGER than I am. Holy crap...I could have a teenager? Um...yikes...


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my goodness, that is crazy! I mean, I physically could have a teenager, but I'd have to have started really early.

I really love the tutoring. I actually have a teaching degree - I started tutoring in college because I figured it would be good practice and look good on a resume. But I graduated at the worst time ever to get a foothold in as a new teacher in Chicago. Everyone was getting laid off, schools were closing, and the teachers who were supposed to be retiring in droves, making room for new grads, all decided to stay on because the economy was such a mess and they needed the income. So I just took the job I could get to make sure bills got paid. Some day, I'll go back and get my masters and try again.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> I've been off since Dec. 20th! School was supposed to go back Monday, but snow is keeping us out. We're still closed tomorrow even. I've gotta tell ya, I know it sounds awesome to have that much time off, but I am B-O-R-E-D. Plus all this time to obsess over TTC is not working out for my delicate little psyche! (;

I feel you! It's been months now since I was working and I lose my mind a little more every day. I know I will be waaay less obsessive about TTC once I'm working.




MrsKChicago said:


> I talked to poor DH about the nerves, and we concluded that he'll do better having no warning at all when it's time to BD. So now instead of giving him a day or two to think sexy thoughts or make sure he's not gonna be too tired, I'm supposed to just spontaneously spring it on him. This should be interesting... Especially since I'm pretty sure he has no idea how the whole fertile days thing works, so if I just happen to be bored some day... ;)

I tried to explain fertile days to my DH after I got my shipment of OPKs and his eyes just glazed over :D But hey, he did ask!




DosPinkies said:


> I really, really love teaching this age, even though it is crazy stressful at times. I don't think I would enjoy teaching the little ones as much, because then I couldn't use my very well-developed sense of sarcasm. Haha! And let me tell ya...mine are HILARIOUS, too. That's why I love those sassy-mouthed angels. They keep me entertained...ohhhh, the things I hear. I should write a book.

My mom teaches a similar age and I love her stories. I think she does well with them because she has the same sarcasm :)




DosPinkies said:


> Want to know what makes me feel old? The mother of one of my 14 y/o's is a year YOUNGER than I am. Holy crap...I could have a teenager? Um...yikes...

:huh: Wow. That's pretty crazy to think about!


----------



## PDReggie

I didn't really feel old around my kids until my 32nd birthday. I took a 14 year old out of the cell and the deputy told me happy birthday. The kid asked how old I was and when I told him he said "whooooa that's older than my MOM" in an awestruck voice. I laugh now but I definitely cried in my office later that day.


----------



## DosPinkies

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh my goodness, that is crazy! I mean, I physically could have a teenager, but I'd have to have started really early.
> 
> I really love the tutoring. I actually have a teaching degree - I started tutoring in college because I figured it would be good practice and look good on a resume. But I graduated at the worst time ever to get a foothold in as a new teacher in Chicago. Everyone was getting laid off, schools were closing, and the teachers who were supposed to be retiring in droves, making room for new grads, all decided to stay on because the economy was such a mess and they needed the income. So I just took the job I could get to make sure bills got paid. Some day, I'll go back and get my masters and try again.

Yeah, if I had a 14 y/o, I would have gotten pregnant at 14 or 15...crazy early, but totally possible...whiiiich is creepy. 

I understand about the teaching situation. It's been bad around here, too. I lucked out when I found my job right after graduating with my masters. A lot of it was because my program director knew the principal and put in a good word for me. Unfortunately, at least around here, it's all about who you know. Hope you go back. I'm sure you'd be a great teacher, and it's an amazing job. Well...if you don't mind major stress in return for the intrinsic rewards. :winkwink:



PDReggie said:


> I didn't really feel old around my kids until my 32nd birthday. I took a 14 year old out of the cell and the deputy told me happy birthday. The kid asked how old I was and when I told him he said "whooooa that's older than my MOM" in an awestruck voice. I laugh now but I definitely cried in my office later that day.

Lol! I've had kids say stuff like that, too. I don't pay attention because I know they consider anything above 19 to be old. I do have a lot of kids who make me feel better about it though. Sometimes they guess I'm 23-24 (I'm almost 30) for which I consider giving them automatic A's. :haha:


----------



## RForReal

I can't even imagine having a 14 year old right now! My life would be SO much different!


----------



## lsd2721

Gosh, a teenager, in my house would be HORRIBLE! LOL If they're anything like I was that is! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Well, I have major stress without the rewards at the moment, so teaching sounds like an upgrade! Student teaching was the most exhausting thing I've ever done, but also one of the most fulfilling. Some day I'll get back into the schools, in some capacity.


----------



## DosPinkies

They leave me notes all of the time telling me how much they love me and how I'm the greatest teacher ever and on and on...oh my gosh, I can't tell you how much it builds me up. They dont even know how much it helps keep me going. I keep them all and have a little note wall behind my desk that I look at during the rough days. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, that's so sweet! Especially from eighth graders! You must be a fantastic teacher, for them to be so loyal to you.


----------



## lsd2721

awww, that is so sweet! You do have angels!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Aww thank you


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Gosh, a teenager, in my house would be HORRIBLE! LOL If they're anything like I was that is! :)

:haha: Seriously! I think about what a terrible teenage girl I was and I know I'm in for it if I have a daughter. It'll be karma!


----------



## DosPinkies

I know you're not *supposed* to care, but I reaaaaally hope we have a boy. Girls are a mess. I should know. Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

DosPinkies said:


> I know you're not *supposed* to care, but I reaaaaally hope we have a boy. Girls are a mess. I should know. Lol

I think we all have our secret preferences, even if we would be completely over the moon with any baby :)


----------



## curiousowl

Oh yeah, definitely!


----------



## lsd2721

I want a healthy baby! :) I do have a feeling that I'm going to have a boy!


----------



## HotMessJess84

I've been reading thru the forums and it seems a lot of people are having some sort of symptoms. The only thing I can think of is that I have been pretty tired lately and just feeling totally drained. I have even having stomach aches but I have ibs so that's nothing new!

Having just stopped my bcp maybe I didn't actually ovulate when I thought :(

Just venting..


----------



## MrsKChicago

HotMessJess84 said:


> I've been reading thru the forums and it seems a lot of people are having some sort of symptoms. The only thing I can think of is that I have been pretty tired lately and just feeling totally drained. I have even having stomach aches but I have ibs so that's nothing new!
> 
> Having just stopped my bcp maybe I didn't actually ovulate when I thought :(
> 
> Just venting..

Aww, I hope it's symptoms and not just your imagination!


----------



## DosPinkies

HotMessJess84 said:


> I've been reading thru the forums and it seems a lot of people are having some sort of symptoms. The only thing I can think of is that I have been pretty tired lately and just feeling totally drained. I have even having stomach aches but I have ibs so that's nothing new!
> 
> Having just stopped my bcp maybe I didn't actually ovulate when I thought :(
> 
> Just venting..

The problem with symptom spotting is that almost every single symptom that *could* be a pregnancy symptom could be a million other things, too. By the same token, you can symptom spot to predict AF coming on, and they could be early pregnancy symptoms! I've decided it's a cruel joke our bodies play on us. It's maddening. Last cycle, I had nausea, heart burn, crazy sensitive emotions, extremely sore breasts and nipples, a weird acne breakout...on and on. I was sure that was my month...and BFN. It was heart-breaking. So I've vowed to never symptom spot again. It's just not reliable enough.

So basically what I'm saying is that even if you had symptoms, it still wouldnt necessarily mean anything. Besides, plenty of women who get a BFP don't have one single symptom that early, so don't count yourself out just yet! I know it's easier said than done, but it's just a waiting game. I wish you the best of luck and much baby dust!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> HotMessJess84 said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading thru the forums and it seems a lot of people are having some sort of symptoms. The only thing I can think of is that I have been pretty tired lately and just feeling totally drained. I have even having stomach aches but I have ibs so that's nothing new!
> 
> Having just stopped my bcp maybe I didn't actually ovulate when I thought :(
> 
> Just venting..
> 
> The problem with symptom spotting is that almost every single symptom that *could* be a pregnancy symptom could be a million other things, too. By the same token, you can symptom spot to predict AF coming on, and they could be early pregnancy symptoms! I've decided it's a cruel joke our bodies play on us. It's maddening. Last cycle, I had nausea, heart burn, crazy sensitive emotions, extremely sore breasts and nipples, a weird acne breakout...on and on. I was sure that was my month...and BFN. It was heart-breaking. So I've vowed to never symptom spot again. It's just not reliable enough.
> 
> So basically what I'm saying is that even if you had symptoms, it still wouldnt necessarily mean anything. Besides, plenty of women who get a BFP don't have one single symptom that early, so don't count yourself out just yet! I know it's easier said than done, but it's just a waiting game. I wish you the best of luck and much baby dust!Click to expand...

Agreed! I have had this happen to me too and it's devastating because it gets my hopes up higher than not symptom spotting. I try really hard not to, but sometimes things happen that are different and it throws off my plan not to SS.


----------



## lsd2721

I woke up this morning with no symptoms! My tender breasts are now gone! Maybe frequent urination is there still? Will have to go through the day to find out.


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> They leave me notes all of the time telling me how much they love me and how I'm the greatest teacher ever and on and on...oh my gosh, I can't tell you how much it builds me up. They dont even know how much it helps keep me going. I keep them all and have a little note wall behind my desk that I look at during the rough days. It's definitely worth it.

OMG! Your kids are adorable. And I agree you must be an awesome teacher if kids that age like you. 



HotMessJess84 said:


> I've been reading thru the forums and it seems a lot of people are having some sort of symptoms. The only thing I can think of is that I have been pretty tired lately and just feeling totally drained. I have even having stomach aches but I have ibs so that's nothing new!
> 
> Having just stopped my bcp maybe I didn't actually ovulate when I thought :(
> 
> Just venting..

It's hard to wait. But vent away. My past two cycles before this one included a month of normal pms symptoms and a month of insane symptoms where I was convinced that I was BFP. Now this one, I had no symptoms except sore boobs until today. And AF is due today or tomorrow. It's maddening and that's why we come here to vent. God knows my friends who aren't going through this try really hard but all I hear is just relax. They have no idea how frustrating that is to hear from someone who has no idea what it's like to wait and wonder and hope.



lsd2721 said:


> I woke up this morning with no symptoms! My tender breasts are now gone! Maybe frequent urination is there still? Will have to go through the day to find out.

Good luck and baby dust! My lower back is killing me today. Pretty sure AF is on her way tomorrow. Boo.


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh my gosh, there's nothing that UNrelaxes me more than someone telling me to relax. Lol. My husband learned that one the hard way. One night he said, "I think you just need to relax and be happy for other people who are pregnant." Yeaaaah...it was several hours before I would speak to him. He doesn't say that anymore. (;


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Oh my gosh, there's nothing that UNrelaxes me more than someone telling me to relax. Lol. My husband learned that one the hard way. One night he said, "I think you just need to relax and be happy for other people who are pregnant." Yeaaaah...it was several hours before I would speak to him. He doesn't say that anymore. (;

Me too! It drives me insane when people tell me to calm down. Before we were engaged, DH told me something similar about everyone else around us getting married. That did not end well.


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> I woke up this morning with no symptoms! My tender breasts are now gone! Maybe frequent urination is there still? Will have to go through the day to find out.

Well, what's the verdict? :)




PDReggie said:


> My lower back is killing me today. Pretty sure AF is on her way tomorrow. Boo.

Keeping my fingers crossed she stays away!


Any other updates ladies? Miskas mommy, you had your Dr's appt today, right?


----------



## lsd2721

Curiousowl 

Earlier this morning my nipples did feel a bit odd and tingly but my boobs have kind of gone back to normal. As far as frequent urination that seems to have settled as well. But yday was just crazy because after I used the bathroom I still felt like I had to pee 5 minutes later. They say that is a UTI symptom but I had no burning pee or anything. I just thought that was weird.

My appetite has increased lately but I have also started exercising more so that could be the reason. I've been out walking everyday since the beginning of January for about 30-45 minutes.

Anyway, just trying to stay calm and prepare myself for the witch to come! I'd hate to be so psyched up and get her on time. We'll just have to see. I have two apps telling me different due dates for my period so I'll go by the latest one which is a week from today.

I plan to stay happy and positive and just obsess over other people!

Speaking of obsessing over others, miskas mommy! How did your dr appointment go?! Very eager to know!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hmmm, interesting! I'm just going to keep stalking you until next week :D Sounds like you have a great attitude for this cycle.


----------



## HotMessJess84

The cheapie test strips I ordered online came in the mail today so of course I tested! I knew it would most likely be a bfn as I'm only around 8dpo but it was my first time taking a rest with the possibility (and hope) of it being positive. I'm not discouraged tho. Whatever's meant to be, will be :)


----------



## lsd2721

HotMessJess84 said:


> The cheapie test strips I ordered online came in the mail today so of course I tested! I knew it would most likely be a bfn as I'm only around 8dpo but it was my first time taking a rest with the possibility (and hope) of it being positive. I'm not discouraged tho. Whatever's meant to be, will be :)

I just learned about the cheapie tests online last week or so! If the witch arrives I'll definitely be getting them!!

GL to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## lsd2721

Also, just out of curiosity, are there any Doctor Who fans here?!


----------



## DosPinkies

Not me, sorry. I am however a Walking Dead FANATIC.


----------



## Meljenn

Wow I just had to catch up.

I don't symptom spot because most of the pregnancy symptoms are af symptoms as well. Most women don't even get symptoms until after the missed period. I would go crazy if I paid attention to everything


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> Also, just out of curiosity, are there any Doctor Who fans here?!

My hubby and I just started watching it! But we've only watched the first few episodes. It's pretty ridiculous but we like it so far.


----------



## RForReal

HotMessJess84 said:


> The cheapie test strips I ordered online came in the mail today so of course I tested! I knew it would most likely be a bfn as I'm only around 8dpo but it was my first time taking a rest with the possibility (and hope) of it being positive. I'm not discouraged tho. Whatever's meant to be, will be :)

I used these and a lot of women on here swear by them. But I did have a really nasty evap one month that was devastating so I'm a little wary of them.


----------



## Miskas mommy

curiousowl said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with no symptoms! My tender breasts are now gone! Maybe frequent urination is there still? Will have to go through the day to find out.
> 
> Well, what's the verdict? :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> My lower back is killing me today. Pretty sure AF is on her way tomorrow. Boo.Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed she stays away!
> 
> 
> Any other updates ladies? Miskas mommy, you had your Dr's appt today, right?Click to expand...


I did have a dr appointment today...Dr. seems to think af is still on her way... still BFN.. we are going on CD 40 tomorrow... Not sure if i O'd or not, but im gonna give it a few more days... if it still doesn't show, going to try another test...


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> Not me, sorry. I am however a Walking Dead FANATIC.

My sister has told me to watch this....and I just haven't yet! She did also get me into Once Upon a Time and I loved that (haven't watched 3rd season yet).



RForReal said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, are there any Doctor Who fans here?!
> 
> My hubby and I just started watching it! But we've only watched the first few episodes. It's pretty ridiculous but we like it so far.Click to expand...

It is so ridiculous! That's why I love it! Season one is pretty good but it gets WAY better in season 2! ;-)


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas mommy said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with no symptoms! My tender breasts are now gone! Maybe frequent urination is there still? Will have to go through the day to find out.
> 
> Well, what's the verdict? :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> My lower back is killing me today. Pretty sure AF is on her way tomorrow. Boo.Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed she stays away!
> 
> 
> Any other updates ladies? Miskas mommy, you had your Dr's appt today, right?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did have a dr appointment today...Dr. seems to think af is still on her way... still BFN.. we are going on CD 40 tomorrow... Not sure if i O'd or not, but im gonna give it a few more days... if it still doesn't show, going to try another test...Click to expand...

Didn't you say this was your first month off BCP?! That might be why things are a bit different for you! Do you use OPK or do temping or anything?

I hope everything works out and you get the big O or the witch arrives so you can start over!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hope you don't mind if I jump in! :) I'm 28. Not exactly 30, but I consider myself close enough to say that I'm almost 30. lol. 

I'm currently in the midst of a very loooonngggg cycle #3. My last two cycles were 31 and 35 days. This one thus far is 42 days with no sign of ovulation yet. So, I'm in for a long haul @[email protected] My doc seems to think my thyroid levels are messing with O this month. I hope that my dosage change last week will help.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> They leave me notes all of the time telling me how much they love me and how I'm the greatest teacher ever and on and on...oh my gosh, I can't tell you how much it builds me up. They dont even know how much it helps keep me going. I keep them all and have a little note wall behind my desk that I look at during the rough days. It's definitely worth it.

They sound so sweet! My fifth graders were a hot mess tonight! My student who NEVER engages/participates did! The boys were off the wall and saying/doing inappropriate things requiring me to get the education director involved...I didn't finish my lesson plan at all! My girls were so distracted by the boys...they are just tough! I normally have a co-teacher but he was out today. I told the director, next time one of us is out, there MUST be a sub...it's too much for one person (and not a professional teacher) to handle!



lsd2721 said:


> Curiousowl
> 
> Earlier this morning my nipples did feel a bit odd and tingly but my boobs have kind of gone back to normal. As far as frequent urination that seems to have settled as well. But yday was just crazy because after I used the bathroom I still felt like I had to pee 5 minutes later. They say that is a UTI symptom but I had no burning pee or anything. I just thought that was weird.
> 
> My appetite has increased lately but I have also started exercising more so that could be the reason. I've been out walking everyday since the beginning of January for about 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, just trying to stay calm and prepare myself for the witch to come! I'd hate to be so psyched up and get her on time. We'll just have to see. I have two apps telling me different due dates for my period so I'll go by the latest one which is a week from today.
> 
> I plan to stay happy and positive and just obsess over other people!
> 
> Speaking of obsessing over others, miskas mommy! How did your dr appointment go?! Very eager to know!!

good for you on exercising! Also, Miskasmommy (sorry, I forgot to quote it) that bites about your doctors appointment. Hopefully things will turn around for you soon!



Bee Bee said:


> Hope you don't mind if I jump in! :) I'm 28. Not exactly 30, but I consider myself close enough to say that I'm almost 30. lol.
> 
> I'm currently in the midst of a very loooonngggg cycle #3. My last two cycles were 31 and 35 days. This one thus far is 42 days with no sign of ovulation yet. So, I'm in for a long haul @[email protected] My doc seems to think my thyroid levels are messing with O this month. I hope that my dosage change last week will help.

welcome! As nice as it would be to not have AF for that long, I can only imagine how stressful it must be for you. I wish you all the best.

Also, ladies, we go pick up the pup on Friday! I am so excited!


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> Also, just out of curiosity, are there any Doctor Who fans here?!

Me, but I'm way behind because I only watch on Netflix. I ought to check and see if any new episodes have shown up.


----------



## lsd2721

MrsKChicago said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, are there any Doctor Who fans here?!
> 
> Me, but I'm way behind because I only watch on Netflix. I ought to check and see if any new episodes have shown up.Click to expand...

No new episodes on Neflix yet. Season 7 I imagine will come out soon though since they just aired the last one! I have seen only two episodes of season 7. We don't have cable and only use Neflix and Hulu.


----------



## DosPinkies

Bee Bee - welcome! 28 counts. I'm technically still 29....for 5 more months ):

MgreenM - ouch, I'm sorry! How many are in your group? It's tough controlling a group on your own. I still learn more about it every day. It's especially hard since the education emphasis has gone to group work, which means they want us to group our TEENS together for instruction, wherein they are to work together and focus 100% on their work and not talk to each other about, say, who said what at lunch. It always works out REALLY well. (;

lsd - I envy your patience...send some of that over here.....

Miskasmommy - sorry your appt didnt go like we hoped. The first AF after stopping the BCP is very typically wonky, but it gets better! I've still got my fingers crossed for you though!


----------



## lsd2721

Bee Bee said:


> Hope you don't mind if I jump in! :) I'm 28. Not exactly 30, but I consider myself close enough to say that I'm almost 30. lol.
> 
> I'm currently in the midst of a very loooonngggg cycle #3. My last two cycles were 31 and 35 days. This one thus far is 42 days with no sign of ovulation yet. So, I'm in for a long haul @[email protected] My doc seems to think my thyroid levels are messing with O this month. I hope that my dosage change last week will help.

Welcome to the group!! :) I understand about long cycles. I tend to have them sometimes b/c of my pcos. I haven't had one that long yet on my TTC cycles!

Crossing my fingers for your dosage change! GL! Lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM

I bet you're super excited to get that puppy soon! I know I would be! :)


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Bee Bee - welcome! 28 counts. I'm technically still 29....for 5 more months ):
> 
> MgreenM - ouch, I'm sorry! How many are in your group? It's tough controlling a group on your own. I still learn more about it every day. It's especially hard since the education emphasis has gone to group work, which means they want us to group our TEENS together for instruction, wherein they are to work together and focus 100% on their work and not talk to each other about, say, who said what at lunch. It always works out REALLY well. (;
> 
> lsd - I envy your patience...send some of that over here.....
> 
> Miskasmommy - sorry your appt didnt go like we hoped. The first AF after stopping the BCP is very typically wonky, but it gets better! I've still got my fingers crossed for you though!




lsd2721 said:


> MgreenM
> 
> I bet you're super excited to get that puppy soon! I know I would be! :)

On Wednesdays we have about 15, on Sundays we have 20! I find Wednesdays are a lot harder because it is after school. And yes, we are super excited to get Hailey! Oh, and I have an interview tomorrow. Working 7-11am and then come home, have a quick lunch, change/do makeup and drive to interview. I am heading up to shower and go to bed now! I just need to find the energy to get myself off the cough now lol! Today was much too busy and long!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Not me, sorry. I am however a Walking Dead FANATIC.

Me too! That show is great.




Miskas mommy said:


> I did have a dr appointment today...Dr. seems to think af is still on her way... still BFN.. we are going on CD 40 tomorrow... Not sure if i O'd or not, but im gonna give it a few more days... if it still doesn't show, going to try another test...

Boo, sorry it's dragging on so much :( But that's good that your Dr doesn't think anything is seriously wrong. 




Bee Bee said:


> Hope you don't mind if I jump in! :) I'm 28. Not exactly 30, but I consider myself close enough to say that I'm almost 30. lol.
> 
> I'm currently in the midst of a very loooonngggg cycle #3. My last two cycles were 31 and 35 days. This one thus far is 42 days with no sign of ovulation yet. So, I'm in for a long haul @[email protected] My doc seems to think my thyroid levels are messing with O this month. I hope that my dosage change last week will help.

Welcome! I'm 29 like DosPinkies. Sorry to hear about your wonky cycle. Hope it gets straightened out soon!


----------



## PDReggie

Meljenn said:


> Wow I just had to catch up.
> 
> I don't symptom spot because most of the pregnancy symptoms are af symptoms as well. Most women don't even get symptoms until after the missed period. I would go crazy if I paid attention to everything

I try not to symptom spot but it's really hard. Both make me crazy. Which leads me to believe I'm just nuts in general!. :winkwink:



Miskas mommy said:


> I did have a dr appointment today...Dr. seems to think af is still on her way... still BFN.. we are going on CD 40 tomorrow... Not sure if i O'd or not, but im gonna give it a few more days... if it still doesn't show, going to try another test...

Good luck. Sorry the doctor wasn't any help but I agree with whoever said at least your Dr. isn't concerned about anything serious. But I imagine you must be frustrated. I know I' always think if I'm not going to get a BFP, let AF come on so that we can get it out of the way and try again.



Bee Bee said:


> Hope you don't mind if I jump in! :) I'm 28. Not exactly 30, but I consider myself close enough to say that I'm almost 30. lol.
> 
> I'm currently in the midst of a very loooonngggg cycle #3. My last two cycles were 31 and 35 days. This one thus far is 42 days with no sign of ovulation yet. So, I'm in for a long haul @[email protected] My doc seems to think my thyroid levels are messing with O this month. I hope that my dosage change last week will help.

Hello! Nice to meet you!



lsd2721 said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, are there any Doctor Who fans here?!
> 
> No new episodes on Neflix yet. Season 7 I imagine will come out soon though since they just aired the last one! I have seen only two episodes of season 7. We don't have cable and only use Neflix and Hulu.
> 
> Impressive. DH and I are trying to work our way to that. But it's still football season for a few more weeks! which he COULD do without, but I refuse to do without. I'm a HUGE football girl.
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> On Wednesdays we have about 15, on Sundays we have 20! I find Wednesdays are a lot harder because it is after school. And yes, we are super excited to get Hailey! Oh, and I have an interview tomorrow. Working 7-11am and then come home, have a quick lunch, change/do makeup and drive to interview. I am heading up to shower and go to bed now! I just need to find the energy to get myself off the cough now lol! Today was much too busy and long!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck on the interview! And dealing with the children.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lsd2721

Ya'll, I have been going CRAY CRAY. LOL. I kind of convinced myself that it is just not going to happen for me this month so I woke up this morning and again symptoms are gone and I even felt like AF was going to show up. But just a couple hours after being up I have convinced myself that I am pregnant b/c I felt a little nauseous and getting a few cramps. I mean these could still be symptoms of PMS.

I didn't symptom spot last cycle because we only b'd twice and I didn't think it was going to happen even though it did and didn't stick. Now I'm just watching for every little sign and hope and really holding on to it! Which could be bad because I could not be pregnant.

I guess I'm just really ranting here. I know logically I should just relax and let it happen. I'm only in my second cycle of trying and I would be lucky if it only took that long because people have been trying way longer! I'm emotional and crying and laughing.

I'm just cray cray. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning just to put my mind at ease. If it comes up negative I will not test again until 5 days after a missed period. I hope that is logical enough!


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> Ya'll, I have been going CRAY CRAY. LOL. I kind of convinced myself that it is just not going to happen for me this month so I woke up this morning and again symptoms are gone and I even felt like AF was going to show up. But just a couple hours after being up I have convinced myself that I am pregnant b/c I felt a little nauseous and getting a few cramps. I mean these could still be symptoms of PMS.
> 
> I didn't symptom spot last cycle because we only b'd twice and I didn't think it was going to happen even though it did and didn't stick. Now I'm just watching for every little sign and hope and really holding on to it! Which could be bad because I could not be pregnant.
> 
> I guess I'm just really ranting here. I know logically I should just relax and let it happen. I'm only in my second cycle of trying and I would be lucky if it only took that long because people have been trying way longer! I'm emotional and crying and laughing.
> 
> I'm just cray cray. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning just to put my mind at ease. If it comes up negative I will not test again until 5 days after a missed period. I hope that is logical enough!

When is AF due? I think the symptom spotting is what will drive us all crazy! I am trying to stay pretty calm about it because I am really not sure when to expect AF as my cycle length has been a little inconsistent lately.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck! I try really hard not to symptom spot. But the trying not to usually only succeeds in making me think about it more. I hope AF stays away for you. I hope she stays away for me too! However, I think she is on her way. Boo. It looks like the only thing I will catch this month is a cold from the silly weather.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, lsd. Try not to drive yourself too crazy!

It's shaping up to be a frustrating week here.

DH is still sick. I'm not giving up hope, but I have a feeling I'll be out before I'm even in this month, at the rate he's going. I'm not very happy that we may not even be trying on our first month of trying, but we're not technically in any rush, so I'm being as nice as I can about it. Maybe I'll luck out and he'll improve soon enough for us to catch ovulation after all...

It may be for the best, though. I've been working on losing weight so I'd be closer to where I want to be during pregnancy, and to make sure that I'm not at risk of disqualifying myself from trying waterbirth if I gain a lot during pregnancy. I've lost over 50 pounds since August 2012, and between a long vacation and being a total slacker during the rest of December, I've put 9lbs back on. I've slacked off before and I've never put on more than a couple pounds! I'm hoping at least some of it is water weight, because I've gone kind of sodium crazy lately. I fought so hard for those last 9lbs, too. I was just barely over the line between overweight and obese, and I'm tempted to hold off on ttc til I cross that line. I doubt I will, though. Once I decide I want something, I want it NOW.


----------



## TryingInTexas

Hi ladies,

I'm very glad to have found this thread and hope you don't mind if I join you! I'm about to turn 31, and husband is 37. January officially marks our 10th month of TTC #1. 

DH and I have been together for a really long time, and we waited until I was done with grad school, jobs were in hand, etc., before we started trying. We honestly thought it would happen pretty quickly when we started trying, so while 10 months TTC definitely isn't the end of the world, I'm definitely starting to get to the point where I'm a little bit nervous. This OPK/BBT/symptom reading stuff is all pretty new (and a little overwhelming) to me, and I'm really glad to find a group of women to talk to. 

During the first part of this journey, we weren't using OPKs or anything, just trying every month. November '13 was the first month I tried to use an OPK (was the ClearBlue digital). The thing just gave me 13 straight days of flashing smiley faces, which aggravated me so I didn't use an OPK in December. This time around, I bought a different brand (just one of the test strip ones) and January is also my first month starting the BBT charting and all. I also signed up for the free FF trial to use the chart software. I got 4 days of positives on the OPKs this month, although the FF chart claims I O'd the day before I got the first positive on the OPK, so who knows.

This is my first time posting on a forum like this - I think the number of pregnancy announcements I've heard in the past week may have finally pushed me over the edge. 

I'm glad to meet you all, and thanks for letting me join you!


----------



## PDReggie

MrsKChicago,
Good Luck! I know how frustrating having an off month can be. We actually are not going to try for the next two months due to timing issues so I am placing a lot more hope than I really need to be on this month. Even though I'm trying not to. Also, how are you doing the weight loss? I do weightwatchers and I didn't want to try until I had lost at least 30 pounds. I got there but after that I'm going nuts for anything past that. Then the month of December was a total loss! Now I'm trying to get back into it and I want to eat everything in sight! Why did I decide to restart the diet during PMS time?

TryinginTexas,
Good to meet you and welcome. Sorry it's taking so long but hopefully you will get there soon! Baby dust to all!


----------



## TryingInTexas

PDReggie - thanks for the welcome, and big luck and baby dust to you this month!


----------



## PDReggie

If you don't mind my asking where in Texas are you from? I grew up in New Mexico.


----------



## Bee Bee

Thanks so much for the welcome ladies!!! 

My temp dropped yesterday then picked back up today. This has happened a few times this cycle so not sure if it's O or not. Gonna test with an OPK a bit later today. 

Its kind of silly but a few of my TTC buddies and I have been getting fertility readings lately! I got two a while ago and then got another last night. The first two readings said Girl- December/January (either conceive month or birth month) then this lady last night said Boy and that I would conceive sometime in the next 3 cycles. Which matches with the other 2 readings. I don't put that much merit into them but I find them interesting! And I really hope they turn out to be true! :)


----------



## TryingInTexas

Well howdy, state-neighbor! Are you still in NM? I'm currently in Houston, just moved back here after several years in Dallas-Fort Worth area.


----------



## haleiwamama

Bee Bee said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome ladies!!!
> 
> My temp dropped yesterday then picked back up today. This has happened a few times this cycle so not sure if it's O or not. Gonna test with an OPK a bit later today.
> 
> Its kind of silly but a few of my TTC buddies and I have been getting fertility readings lately! I got two a while ago and then got another last night. The first two readings said Girl- December/January (either conceive month or birth month) then this lady last night said Boy and that I would conceive sometime in the next 3 cycles. Which matches with the other 2 readings. I don't put that much merit into them but I find them interesting! And I really hope they turn out to be true! :)

Where do you find these ladies? Another lady I talk to on another post also did this and all 4 were pretty close.... You guys got me curious!


----------



## archangel24

Hi There! I was 30 when we started TTC #1 and i also had longer then normal cycles, usually about 33 days. It took us 4 months to get pregnant, then we unfortunately had a miscarriage.... which was very very sad... at 8 weeks. I had one normal cycle after that and conceived the next cycle. It was a bit of a roller coaster but the things that really helped me, i believe, are the following. 
Drinking only on the weekend
no caffeine at all
Maca Root
Local Honey
DTD every day for about 9 days before, during and after fertile period.

Now i am 8.5 months pregnant and its just amazing! Good luck on your journey, don't get frustrated if it doesn't happen right away. You grow up thinking if you slept NEXT to a man you would get pregnant... and then its so funny when you start actually trying it does typically take about 4-6 months to succeed. Baby dust!


----------



## MrsKChicago

PMS time is the worst for dieting. Even if I resist the junk, I'm still starving all the time.

I'm doing Weight Watchers, too. It's a really great program when I actually follow it... I was away for two weeks and then my meetings were all on holidays, and I'm attached to my leader, so I didn't make any meetings in December. I guess that weekly weigh in is pretty important for me.

I'm trying not to stress about it. I'm still way down from where I was when I started, and I'm only about 40lbs from their ideal weight range, but I can't keep losing while I'm pregnant, so the pressure is on. I think the really frustrating part is that it just wasn't worth it. The vacation food was, for the most part, but I suspect vacation wasn't a huge factor because we were SO active. Pregnancy has been what's motivated me so far, and I really didn't want to be obese and pregnant.

Good luck to you, too. I stalled out around 35lbs, and it was a struggle to get past it, but it's possible if you really commit to it.


----------



## haleiwamama

archangel24 said:


> Hi There! I was 30 when we started TTC #1 and i also had longer then normal cycles, usually about 33 days. It took us 4 months to get pregnant, then we unfortunately had a miscarriage.... which was very very sad... at 8 weeks. I had one normal cycle after that and conceived the next cycle. It was a bit of a roller coaster but the things that really helped me, i believe, are the following.
> Drinking only on the weekend
> no caffeine at all
> Maca Root
> Local Honey
> DTD every day for about 9 days before, during and after fertile period.
> 
> Now i am 8.5 months pregnant and its just amazing! Good luck on your journey, don't get frustrated if it doesn't happen right away. You grow up thinking if you slept NEXT to a man you would get pregnant... and then its so funny when you start actually trying it does typically take about 4-6 months to succeed. Baby dust!

Whats DTD?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Doing the deed, I think :)


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Ya'll, I have been going CRAY CRAY. LOL. I kind of convinced myself that it is just not going to happen for me this month so I woke up this morning and again symptoms are gone and I even felt like AF was going to show up. But just a couple hours after being up I have convinced myself that I am pregnant b/c I felt a little nauseous and getting a few cramps. I mean these could still be symptoms of PMS.
> 
> I didn't symptom spot last cycle because we only b'd twice and I didn't think it was going to happen even though it did and didn't stick. Now I'm just watching for every little sign and hope and really holding on to it! Which could be bad because I could not be pregnant.
> 
> I guess I'm just really ranting here. I know logically I should just relax and let it happen. I'm only in my second cycle of trying and I would be lucky if it only took that long because people have been trying way longer! I'm emotional and crying and laughing.
> 
> I'm just cray cray. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning just to put my mind at ease. If it comes up negative I will not test again until 5 days after a missed period. I hope that is logical enough!

:hugs: Sorry you're feeling nutty! 13DPO might be enough to see something so I'm crossing my fingers for you! My best friend just had a baby that she conceived her first cycle after a non-sticky bean and my mom conceived me that way. I've heard it suggested that you're more fertile that cycle sometimes.




MrsKChicago said:


> It's shaping up to be a frustrating week here.
> 
> DH is still sick. I'm not giving up hope, but I have a feeling I'll be out before I'm even in this month, at the rate he's going. I'm not very happy that we may not even be trying on our first month of trying, but we're not technically in any rush, so I'm being as nice as I can about it. Maybe I'll luck out and he'll improve soon enough for us to catch ovulation after all...

Hmmm, maybe try to feed him vitamin C and lots of tea? You sound very understanding! I'm probably a bad wife, I think I'd end up telling DH to suck it up and try not to breathe on me while we BD'd. I hope it works out for you this cycle!


----------



## Bee Bee

haleiwamama said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome ladies!!!
> 
> My temp dropped yesterday then picked back up today. This has happened a few times this cycle so not sure if it's O or not. Gonna test with an OPK a bit later today.
> 
> Its kind of silly but a few of my TTC buddies and I have been getting fertility readings lately! I got two a while ago and then got another last night. The first two readings said Girl- December/January (either conceive month or birth month) then this lady last night said Boy and that I would conceive sometime in the next 3 cycles. Which matches with the other 2 readings. I don't put that much merit into them but I find them interesting! And I really hope they turn out to be true! :)
> 
> Where do you find these ladies? Another lady I talk to on another post also did this and all 4 were pretty close.... You guys got me curious!Click to expand...

Here are the three ladies sites:

Cheri22- https://www.cheri22.com

Suzanne/Spirit- https://healingmessagesfromspirit.com

Tania- https://www.eternitytarotreadings.com

As far as the three go, I liked Cheri's reading the best, then Suzanne's. Cheri though has an issue with timing; she was pretty late on my readings. Apparently she had a family emergency but she did not tell me that in my emails with her, I just heard through someone else that she had posted it somewhere. But, both Suzanne and Tania were very prompt. 

Obviously though, both Cheri and Suzanne said Girl for December/January. While Tania agreed on the months, she said a Boy. So, you can decipher that however you like as far as who is more accurate or not. (Of course, won't know for sure until I am pregnant haha)


----------



## PDReggie

TryingInTexas said:


> Well howdy, state-neighbor! Are you still in NM? I'm currently in Houston, just moved back here after several years in Dallas-Fort Worth area.

No. I'm in Cleveland now. I wouldn't go back to NM permanently but I do miss it on occasion. Especially during the winter. Of course I also miss NC where I went to college during the winter, and Jamaica and anywhere warm really. Houston is an interesting city. One of my sisters lives there. And, half my graduating class lives in Dallas-Fort Worth. :winkwink:



MrsKChicago said:


> PMS time is the worst for dieting. Even if I resist the junk, I'm still starving all the time.
> 
> I'm doing Weight Watchers, too. It's a really great program when I actually follow it... I was away for two weeks and then my meetings were all on holidays, and I'm attached to my leader, so I didn't make any meetings in December. I guess that weekly weigh in is pretty important for me.
> 
> I'm trying not to stress about it. I'm still way down from where I was when I started, and I'm only about 40lbs from their ideal weight range, but I can't keep losing while I'm pregnant, so the pressure is on. I think the really frustrating part is that it just wasn't worth it. The vacation food was, for the most part, but I suspect vacation wasn't a huge factor because we were SO active. Pregnancy has been what's motivated me so far, and I really didn't want to be obese and pregnant.
> 
> Good luck to you, too. I stalled out around 35lbs, and it was a struggle to get past it, but it's possible if you really commit to it.

I do the online. I'm too mean and pessimistic naturally to do meetings with real live people. :growlmad: I should have tried harder at the holidays to not eat everything in sight but screw it. I enjoyed it. Plus, there are a few of us at work that all do it and we were all bad over the holidays. oops. I will get there eventually. I mean I'm hoping to go up before I get all the way down :haha: but in th emeantime I'm trying to get down as much as I can.


----------



## MrsKChicago

CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.


----------



## curiousowl

:D Yeaaaah, probably best not to in that case. How frustrating. Here's to hoping he rallies!


----------



## PDReggie

MrsKChicago said:


> CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.

Maybe he's pregnant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

PDReggie said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.
> 
> Maybe he's pregnant.Click to expand...

Haha! I keep asking him and he keeps denying it.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.
> 
> Maybe he's pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I keep asking him and he keeps denying it.Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.
> 
> Maybe he's pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I keep asking him and he keeps denying it.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

I really do, every time he has some weird unexplained ailment. It's to the point where he just responds with a totally deadpan "no," as if it was a valid question. I'm pretty sure our kids are gonna grow up very very confused about the birds and the bees...


----------



## lsd2721

TryingInTexas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very glad to have found this thread and hope you don't mind if I join you! I'm about to turn 31, and husband is 37. January officially marks our 10th month of TTC #1.
> 
> DH and I have been together for a really long time, and we waited until I was done with grad school, jobs were in hand, etc., before we started trying. We honestly thought it would happen pretty quickly when we started trying, so while 10 months TTC definitely isn't the end of the world, I'm definitely starting to get to the point where I'm a little bit nervous. This OPK/BBT/symptom reading stuff is all pretty new (and a little overwhelming) to me, and I'm really glad to find a group of women to talk to.
> 
> During the first part of this journey, we weren't using OPKs or anything, just trying every month. November '13 was the first month I tried to use an OPK (was the ClearBlue digital). The thing just gave me 13 straight days of flashing smiley faces, which aggravated me so I didn't use an OPK in December. This time around, I bought a different brand (just one of the test strip ones) and January is also my first month starting the BBT charting and all. I also signed up for the free FF trial to use the chart software. I got 4 days of positives on the OPKs this month, although the FF chart claims I O'd the day before I got the first positive on the OPK, so who knows.
> 
> This is my first time posting on a forum like this - I think the number of pregnancy announcements I've heard in the past week may have finally pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I'm glad to meet you all, and thanks for letting me join you!

Hey girl! Welcome to the group! :)

I love that you're from texas! Another southerner!

GL to you this month and lots of :dust:


----------



## TryingInTexas

lsd2721 said:


> TryingInTexas said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very glad to have found this thread and hope you don't mind if I join you! I'm about to turn 31, and husband is 37. January officially marks our 10th month of TTC #1.
> 
> DH and I have been together for a really long time, and we waited until I was done with grad school, jobs were in hand, etc., before we started trying. We honestly thought it would happen pretty quickly when we started trying, so while 10 months TTC definitely isn't the end of the world, I'm definitely starting to get to the point where I'm a little bit nervous. This OPK/BBT/symptom reading stuff is all pretty new (and a little overwhelming) to me, and I'm really glad to find a group of women to talk to.
> 
> During the first part of this journey, we weren't using OPKs or anything, just trying every month. November '13 was the first month I tried to use an OPK (was the ClearBlue digital). The thing just gave me 13 straight days of flashing smiley faces, which aggravated me so I didn't use an OPK in December. This time around, I bought a different brand (just one of the test strip ones) and January is also my first month starting the BBT charting and all. I also signed up for the free FF trial to use the chart software. I got 4 days of positives on the OPKs this month, although the FF chart claims I O'd the day before I got the first positive on the OPK, so who knows.
> 
> This is my first time posting on a forum like this - I think the number of pregnancy announcements I've heard in the past week may have finally pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I'm glad to meet you all, and thanks for letting me join you!
> 
> Hey girl! Welcome to the group! :)
> 
> I love that you're from texas! Another southerner!
> 
> GL to you this month and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the warm welcome! And yay for southern ladies! :happydance: I have no idea how to post with the cute little graphics, but big luck and baby dust to you, too!!


----------



## lsd2721

So my AF according to two different apps is due two different days...either the 13th or 15th. I've noticed this afternoon a little bit of spotting and cramping so I'm thinking one of two things. I implanted today or my period is coming. I figure with the nausea this morning that I have a great chance it's implantation but I am also prepared for AF to show. 

I've decided that if I start my period soon that I am going to start temping. I have a book on all that stuff so hoping this will give me a better idea on what my body does! :)

So, staying logical but still a slight hopeful! :)


----------



## lsd2721

archangel24 said:


> Hi There! I was 30 when we started TTC #1 and i also had longer then normal cycles, usually about 33 days. It took us 4 months to get pregnant, then we unfortunately had a miscarriage.... which was very very sad... at 8 weeks. I had one normal cycle after that and conceived the next cycle. It was a bit of a roller coaster but the things that really helped me, i believe, are the following.
> Drinking only on the weekend
> no caffeine at all
> Maca Root
> Local Honey
> DTD every day for about 9 days before, during and after fertile period.
> 
> Now i am 8.5 months pregnant and its just amazing! Good luck on your journey, don't get frustrated if it doesn't happen right away. You grow up thinking if you slept NEXT to a man you would get pregnant... and then its so funny when you start actually trying it does typically take about 4-6 months to succeed. Baby dust!


Thanks for that wonderful story! :) Thanks for sharing. Keeps me hopeful! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Bee Bee said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome ladies!!!
> 
> My temp dropped yesterday then picked back up today. This has happened a few times this cycle so not sure if it's O or not. Gonna test with an OPK a bit later today.
> 
> Its kind of silly but a few of my TTC buddies and I have been getting fertility readings lately! I got two a while ago and then got another last night. The first two readings said Girl- December/January (either conceive month or birth month) then this lady last night said Boy and that I would conceive sometime in the next 3 cycles. Which matches with the other 2 readings. I don't put that much merit into them but I find them interesting! And I really hope they turn out to be true! :)
> 
> Where do you find these ladies? Another lady I talk to on another post also did this and all 4 were pretty close.... You guys got me curious!Click to expand...
> 
> Here are the three ladies sites:
> 
> Cheri22- https://www.cheri22.com
> 
> Suzanne/Spirit- https://healingmessagesfromspirit.com
> 
> Tania- https://www.eternitytarotreadings.com
> 
> As far as the three go, I liked Cheri's reading the best, then Suzanne's. Cheri though has an issue with timing; she was pretty late on my readings. Apparently she had a family emergency but she did not tell me that in my emails with her, I just heard through someone else that she had posted it somewhere. But, both Suzanne and Tania were very prompt.
> 
> Obviously though, both Cheri and Suzanne said Girl for December/January. While Tania agreed on the months, she said a Boy. So, you can decipher that however you like as far as who is more accurate or not. (Of course, won't know for sure until I am pregnant haha)Click to expand...

I have heard about this! :) I've always wondered what they'd say and if it'd really happen. I guess we'll have to see then! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

TryingInTexas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very glad to have found this thread and hope you don't mind if I join you! I'm about to turn 31, and husband is 37. January officially marks our 10th month of TTC #1.
> 
> DH and I have been together for a really long time, and we waited until I was done with grad school, jobs were in hand, etc., before we started trying. We honestly thought it would happen pretty quickly when we started trying, so while 10 months TTC definitely isn't the end of the world, I'm definitely starting to get to the point where I'm a little bit nervous. This OPK/BBT/symptom reading stuff is all pretty new (and a little overwhelming) to me, and I'm really glad to find a group of women to talk to.
> 
> During the first part of this journey, we weren't using OPKs or anything, just trying every month. November '13 was the first month I tried to use an OPK (was the ClearBlue digital). The thing just gave me 13 straight days of flashing smiley faces, which aggravated me so I didn't use an OPK in December. This time around, I bought a different brand (just one of the test strip ones) and January is also my first month starting the BBT charting and all. I also signed up for the free FF trial to use the chart software. I got 4 days of positives on the OPKs this month, although the FF chart claims I O'd the day before I got the first positive on the OPK, so who knows.
> 
> This is my first time posting on a forum like this - I think the number of pregnancy announcements I've heard in the past week may have finally pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I'm glad to meet you all, and thanks for letting me join you!

Welcome! :) Good luck on all of the tracking methods you're trying. It can get overwhelming, but it's also good for peace of mind and to help get to know your body better.



lsd2721 said:


> Ya'll, I have been going CRAY CRAY. LOL. I kind of convinced myself that it is just not going to happen for me this month so I woke up this morning and again symptoms are gone and I even felt like AF was going to show up. But just a couple hours after being up I have convinced myself that I am pregnant b/c I felt a little nauseous and getting a few cramps. I mean these could still be symptoms of PMS.
> 
> I didn't symptom spot last cycle because we only b'd twice and I didn't think it was going to happen even though it did and didn't stick. Now I'm just watching for every little sign and hope and really holding on to it! Which could be bad because I could not be pregnant.
> 
> I guess I'm just really ranting here. I know logically I should just relax and let it happen. I'm only in my second cycle of trying and I would be lucky if it only took that long because people have been trying way longer! I'm emotional and crying and laughing.
> 
> I'm just cray cray. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning just to put my mind at ease. If it comes up negative I will not test again until 5 days after a missed period. I hope that is logical enough!

You are not crazy. Do you have any idea just how hard it is not to let symptoms and the wait get to your head? Well actually, I guess you do. ;) Don't beat yourself up for being normal, sweetheart. I'll be acting exactly like you here in a couple of weeks, at which point you can remind me that I'm normal, too. :hugs: We'll get through it, non-crazy girl. :thumbup:



MrsKChicago said:


> Good luck, lsd. Try not to drive yourself too crazy!
> 
> It's shaping up to be a frustrating week here.
> 
> DH is still sick. I'm not giving up hope, but I have a feeling I'll be out before I'm even in this month, at the rate he's going. I'm not very happy that we may not even be trying on our first month of trying, but we're not technically in any rush, so I'm being as nice as I can about it. Maybe I'll luck out and he'll improve soon enough for us to catch ovulation after all...
> 
> It may be for the best, though. I've been working on losing weight so I'd be closer to where I want to be during pregnancy, and to make sure that I'm not at risk of disqualifying myself from trying waterbirth if I gain a lot during pregnancy. I've lost over 50 pounds since August 2012, and between a long vacation and being a total slacker during the rest of December, I've put 9lbs back on. I've slacked off before and I've never put on more than a couple pounds! I'm hoping at least some of it is water weight, because I've gone kind of sodium crazy lately. I fought so hard for those last 9lbs, too. I was just barely over the line between overweight and obese, and I'm tempted to hold off on ttc til I cross that line. I doubt I will, though. Once I decide I want something, I want it NOW.

Sorry about those 9 lbs, but good for you on the 50! I'm starting to work on losing weight again, although I'm a little limited on what I can do. All I can really do is watch what I eat and do light walking...per my physical therapist. :( Ever since my injury a year ago that led to debilitating headaches, I just can't exercise like I used to...aaaand I've gotten much chubbier. Technically I fall into the "obese" category now, but I don't feel obese...just a chubster. :winkwink:



PDReggie said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.
> 
> Maybe he's pregnant.Click to expand...

:haha: That's. Hilarious.


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> So my AF according to two different apps is due two different days...either the 13th or 15th. I've noticed this afternoon a little bit of spotting and cramping so I'm thinking one of two things. I implanted today or my period is coming. I figure with the nausea this morning that I have a great chance it's implantation but I am also prepared for AF to show.
> 
> I've decided that if I start my period soon that I am going to start temping. I have a book on all that stuff so hoping this will give me a better idea on what my body does! :)
> 
> So, staying logical but still a slight hopeful! :)

I took my temp this morning since AF is supposed to start today. Since you are supposed to start on CD1. Figured I would start tempting this month also. Not 100% sure if I understand it so I may be posting really dumb questions soon.


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> So my AF according to two different apps is due two different days...either the 13th or 15th. I've noticed this afternoon a little bit of spotting and cramping so I'm thinking one of two things. I implanted today or my period is coming. I figure with the nausea this morning that I have a great chance it's implantation but I am also prepared for AF to show.
> 
> I've decided that if I start my period soon that I am going to start temping. I have a book on all that stuff so hoping this will give me a better idea on what my body does! :)
> 
> So, staying logical but still a slight hopeful! :)
> 
> I took my temp this morning since AF is supposed to start today. Since you are supposed to start on CD1. Figured I would start tempting this month also. Not 100% sure if I understand it so I may be posting really dumb questions soon.Click to expand...

We can all figure it out together :) I'm going to start temping as soon as AF starts. But hope that was your implantation, lsd2721, and you don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Bee Bee

PDReggie said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> So my AF according to two different apps is due two different days...either the 13th or 15th. I've noticed this afternoon a little bit of spotting and cramping so I'm thinking one of two things. I implanted today or my period is coming. I figure with the nausea this morning that I have a great chance it's implantation but I am also prepared for AF to show.
> 
> I've decided that if I start my period soon that I am going to start temping. I have a book on all that stuff so hoping this will give me a better idea on what my body does! :)
> 
> So, staying logical but still a slight hopeful! :)
> 
> I took my temp this morning since AF is supposed to start today. Since you are supposed to start on CD1. Figured I would start tempting this month also. Not 100% sure if I understand it so I may be posting really dumb questions soon.Click to expand...

We'll help you out! It takes all of us a little while to figure out how it works


----------



## haleiwamama

I have a funny story to tell... before we started TTC I decided I wanted to temp, just to learn more about my body so that when I was ready i knew when my ovulation was...

English is not my first language and I tent to do things in a bit of a hurry (I'm terrible at reading instructions and therefore a terrible baker because I cant follow any recipes right - although I'm an amazing cook). Anyways, I researched and it said I had to take the "basal body temperature"... I wasn't familiar with the word "basal but I knew what i was temping for so I figured it meant that i needed to chart my vajayjay's temperature! 

I did that for months! and it was super hard because I had to physically hold the thermometer in there and vajayjay didn't like it very much and wanted to kick it out. Not to mention when the thermometer would just turn off or I couldnt hear the beep when it was done and had to do it all over again... ended up giving up the temping thing altogether

Just figured this out the other day! Felt stupid but now I just feel ********! Anyways, thought I'd share my donkey moment with you ladies!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bee Bee

haleiwamama said:


> I have a funny story to tell... before we started TTC I decided I wanted to temp, just to learn more about my body so that when I was ready i knew when my ovulation was...
> 
> English is not my first language and I tent to do things in a bit of a hurry (I'm terrible at reading instructions and therefore a terrible baker because I cant follow any recipes right - although I'm an amazing cook). Anyways, I researched and it said I had to take the "basal body temperature"... I wasn't familiar with the word "basal but I knew what i was temping for so I figured it meant that i needed to chart my vajayjay's temperature!
> 
> I did that for months! and it was super hard because I had to physically hold the thermometer in there and vajayjay didn't like it very much and wanted to kick it out. Not to mention when the thermometer would just turn off or I couldnt hear the beep when it was done and had to do it all over again... ended up giving up the temping thing altogether
> 
> Just figured this out the other day! Felt stupid but now I just feel ********! Anyways, thought I'd share my donkey moment with you ladies!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You can temp vaginally though! :) Some people who get wonky temps orally end up temping vaginally. Both are good methods and work. I think I heard that vaginal temps tend to be higher though in general. 

You could also temp anally if you wanted to. Talk about a way to wake up in the morning! lol!


----------



## PDReggie

Haha. Oddly enough, when DH and I were getting ready to get married we had to take this class called pre-cana (DH is Catholic) and one of the lectures was on natural family planning and using BBT to avoid pregnancy. The way it was described in there was tempting vaginally. The couple was telling us that to be "closer" the husband took his wife's temp. DH looked at me and was like "we're close enough and a thermometer is not one of the things I'm willing to put in you." I almost peed myself. One of the reasons I haven't started temping until now was because I only found out when I started on here it could be orally done.


----------



## haleiwamama

hahaha OMG, turns out it wasn't wrong afterall!! Thanks Bee Bee and PDReggie! 
I wouldnt advise on it, it's really hard and akward... cant find a position top hold it in and you can't hear the beep when its done... If I dont get a BFP this month I'm gonna start temping again, but the traditional way this time!!


----------



## DosPinkies

I started temping this cycle, but since I've been on break, I never wake up at the same time. I started putting the temps into a conversion thingy I found, but I can't really remember what times I took the first few, so it kinda feels shot for this cycle. I ordered a new thermometer - one with a backlit screen this time (thank God) - so maybe I'll just start again next cycle and be a little more consistent.


----------



## lsd2721

Ya'll that is hilarious, b/c I said the same thing to my friend! She gave me this book and told me to read it. Said it was all about temping and stuff. I told her I will go out soon and buy a separate thermometer. She was like why...and I said b/c I didn't want our regular thermometer that we used to go in my Vag otherwise everyone in the house would be tasting my vag and she lost it! 

It's actually really good book and I recommend everyone read it! Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It talks a lot about cm and other things I just never had a clue about. I wish this was a course in HS you had to take! Every girl should really learn about these things and their bodies at a young age! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks guys for the support! :) I feel normal again! :)

Dospinkies...I will DEFINITELY be there for you in a couple weeks time! :)


----------



## haleiwamama

lsd2721 said:


> Ya'll that is hilarious, b/c I said the same thing to my friend! She gave me this book and told me to read it. Said it was all about temping and stuff. I told her I will go out soon and buy a separate thermometer. She was like why...and I said b/c I didn't want our regular thermometer that we used to go in my Vag otherwise everyone in the house would be tasting my vag and she lost it!
> 
> It's actually really good book and I recommend everyone read it! Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It talks a lot about cm and other things I just never had a clue about. I wish this was a course in HS you had to take! Every girl should really learn about these things and their bodies at a young age! :)

hahaha Im glad I'm not the only one to commit the gaffe! hahahaha which isn't gaffe after all!


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> Good luck, lsd. Try not to drive yourself too crazy!
> 
> It's shaping up to be a frustrating week here.
> 
> DH is still sick. I'm not giving up hope, but I have a feeling I'll be out before I'm even in this month, at the rate he's going. I'm not very happy that we may not even be trying on our first month of trying, but we're not technically in any rush, so I'm being as nice as I can about it. Maybe I'll luck out and he'll improve soon enough for us to catch ovulation after all...
> 
> It may be for the best, though. I've been working on losing weight so I'd be closer to where I want to be during pregnancy, and to make sure that I'm not at risk of disqualifying myself from trying waterbirth if I gain a lot during pregnancy. I've lost over 50 pounds since August 2012, and between a long vacation and being a total slacker during the rest of December, I've put 9lbs back on. I've slacked off before and I've never put on more than a couple pounds! I'm hoping at least some of it is water weight, because I've gone kind of sodium crazy lately. I fought so hard for those last 9lbs, too. I was just barely over the line between overweight and obese, and I'm tempted to hold off on ttc til I cross that line. I doubt I will, though. Once I decide I want something, I want it NOW.

good for you on the weight loss! 



PDReggie said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> CuriousOwl, if it was just a cold I'd probably just force myself on him ;) He's not sure what's wrong, though. He has a weird mix of symptoms. I'm trying to talk him into going to the doctor, but he's stubborn.
> 
> Maybe he's pregnant.Click to expand...

that made me crack up!



lsd2721 said:


> So my AF according to two different apps is due two different days...either the 13th or 15th. I've noticed this afternoon a little bit of spotting and cramping so I'm thinking one of two things. I implanted today or my period is coming. I figure with the nausea this morning that I have a great chance it's implantation but I am also prepared for AF to show.
> 
> I've decided that if I start my period soon that I am going to start temping. I have a book on all that stuff so hoping this will give me a better idea on what my body does! :)
> 
> So, staying logical but still a slight hopeful! :)

good luck! :dust:



Bee Bee said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> I have a funny story to tell... before we started TTC I decided I wanted to temp, just to learn more about my body so that when I was ready i knew when my ovulation was...
> 
> English is not my first language and I tent to do things in a bit of a hurry (I'm terrible at reading instructions and therefore a terrible baker because I cant follow any recipes right - although I'm an amazing cook). Anyways, I researched and it said I had to take the "basal body temperature"... I wasn't familiar with the word "basal but I knew what i was temping for so I figured it meant that i needed to chart my vajayjay's temperature!
> 
> I did that for months! and it was super hard because I had to physically hold the thermometer in there and vajayjay didn't like it very much and wanted to kick it out. Not to mention when the thermometer would just turn off or I couldnt hear the beep when it was done and had to do it all over again... ended up giving up the temping thing altogether
> 
> Just figured this out the other day! Felt stupid but now I just feel ********! Anyways, thought I'd share my donkey moment with you ladies!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You can temp vaginally though! :) Some people who get wonky temps orally end up temping vaginally. Both are good methods and work. I think I heard that vaginal temps tend to be higher though in general.
> 
> You could also temp anally if you wanted to. Talk about a way to wake up in the morning! lol!Click to expand...

I always assumed that when people were talking about temping that it was orally...Never occurred to me that it would be any other location!


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Haha. Oddly enough, when DH and I were getting ready to get married we had to take this class called pre-cana (DH is Catholic) and one of the lectures was on natural family planning and using BBT to avoid pregnancy. The way it was described in there was tempting vaginally. The couple was telling us that to be "closer" the husband took his wife's temp. DH looked at me and was like "we're close enough and a thermometer is not one of the things I'm willing to put in you." I almost peed myself. One of the reasons I haven't started temping until now was because I only found out when I started on here it could be orally done.

Hahahahaha. That's amazingly hilarious! How awkward.




lsd2721 said:


> It's actually really good book and I recommend everyone read it! Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It talks a lot about cm and other things I just never had a clue about. I wish this was a course in HS you had to take! Every girl should really learn about these things and their bodies at a young age! :)

That book is great, I agree. I definitely recommend it for insight into temping and charting and all of that. The resources on fertility friend are helpful as well.


----------



## Miskas mommy

lol Learn something new everyday!! i guess i always assumed charting your BBT did not happen orally....:oops:


----------



## Bee Bee

lsd2721 said:


> Ya'll that is hilarious, b/c I said the same thing to my friend! She gave me this book and told me to read it. Said it was all about temping and stuff. I told her I will go out soon and buy a separate thermometer. She was like why...and I said b/c I didn't want our regular thermometer that we used to go in my Vag otherwise everyone in the house would be tasting my vag and she lost it!
> 
> It's actually really good book and I recommend everyone read it! Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It talks a lot about cm and other things I just never had a clue about. I wish this was a course in HS you had to take! Every girl should really learn about these things and their bodies at a young age! :)

I just picked it up the other day actually! It comes highly recommended. :)


----------



## MgreenM

Miskas mommy said:


> lol Learn something new everyday!! i guess i always assumed charting your BBT did not happen orally....:oops:

The charting should be happening on paper not in your body :dohh: To be fair, I have only read about BBT here on the forums, I haven't really looked into it. I think using OPKs and BBT would stress me way out. So I haven't really looked into it that much.


----------



## PDReggie

So speaking of stressed out....I just looked at my period tracker and the last 3 months went 30, 31, 32 days. Do we think I'm actually not due for AD until tomorrow? I was getting kind of hopeful because shark week hadn't started yet. Now I'm thinking maybe I'm just a day early. :shrug:


----------



## PDReggie

Wow that last post was strange....AF not AD and AD instead of shark week. Apologies, my coworkers and I call AF shark week.


----------



## MrsKChicago

PDReggie said:


> Wow that last post was strange....AF not AD and AD instead of shark week. Apologies, my coworkers and I call AF shark week.

I like Shark Week better. :thumbup:


----------



## PDReggie

I think I attached the picture. If so this is what started the shark week theme. Then, of course, there is the there will be blood line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## curiousowl

LOL. I like that too. I feel like my DH would agree that that that's an accurate term.


----------



## DosPinkies

Yes, my husband likes to call it shark week, too. Haha.

PDReggie - My cycles range between 24-29 days, but it averages 25. If I've gotten to 25 or 26 and haven't started yet, that's pretty late for me, but I can't assume anything. Unfortunately I have to wait until 29 to really count it as "late." It sounds like you've got the same deal going on. So when are you going to test?


----------



## PDReggie

Probably test Sat. Today is day 32. Since stopping BC in April, my longest cycle has been 32. So tomorrow would mark my longest cycle. (And make me nuts since it would be while TTC). So I figure if it doesn't start tomorrow then Sat would be 2 days past my longest cycle. Of course this is making me bat sh** crazy because at least with 32 I had one that was 32 prior to TTC so I was okay. Argh! Going to bed to try and put it out of my mind.


----------



## haleiwamama

PDReggie said:


> Probably test Sat. Today is day 32. Since stopping BC in April, my longest cycle has been 32. So tomorrow would mark my longest cycle. (And make me nuts since it would be while TTC). So I figure if it doesn't start tomorrow then Sat would be 2 days past my longest cycle. Of course this is making me bat sh** crazy because at least with 32 I had one that was 32 prior to TTC so I was okay. Argh! Going to bed to try and put it out of my mind.

Good luck PDreggie!! Baby dust to you and come back tomorrow with a BFP! FX'ed!


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> Probably test Sat. Today is day 32. Since stopping BC in April, my longest cycle has been 32. So tomorrow would mark my longest cycle. (And make me nuts since it would be while TTC). So I figure if it doesn't start tomorrow then Sat would be 2 days past my longest cycle. Of course this is making me bat sh** crazy because at least with 32 I had one that was 32 prior to TTC so I was okay. Argh! Going to bed to try and put it out of my mind.

I'm right there with you! :) I hope the :witch: stays away for you!


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Probably test Sat. Today is day 32. Since stopping BC in April, my longest cycle has been 32. So tomorrow would mark my longest cycle. (And make me nuts since it would be while TTC). So I figure if it doesn't start tomorrow then Sat would be 2 days past my longest cycle. Of course this is making me bat sh** crazy because at least with 32 I had one that was 32 prior to TTC so I was okay. Argh! Going to bed to try and put it out of my mind.

:af: Fingers crossed!


----------



## DosPinkies

Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## trumpetbeth

TryingInTexas said:


> Well howdy, state-neighbor! Are you still in NM? I'm currently in Houston, just moved back here after several years in Dallas-Fort Worth area.

Tryingintexas!!! I'm in Houston too!! Today is CD6 fo me. Still just waiting to O.

I have 3 really good friends that just found out they are preggers...

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Wow that last post was strange....AF not AD and AD instead of shark week. Apologies, my coworkers and I call AF shark week.
> 
> I like Shark Week better. :thumbup:Click to expand...


My brain auto-corrected...did not notice AD until you said something!



PDReggie said:


> I think I attached the picture. If so this is what started the shark week theme. Then, of course, there is the there will be blood line.

I love it!


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Probably test Sat. Today is day 32. Since stopping BC in April, my longest cycle has been 32. So tomorrow would mark my longest cycle. (And make me nuts since it would be while TTC). So I figure if it doesn't start tomorrow then Sat would be 2 days past my longest cycle. Of course this is making me bat sh** crazy because at least with 32 I had one that was 32 prior to TTC so I was okay. Argh! Going to bed to try and put it out of my mind.


Good luck PDReggie!


----------



## TryingInTexas

PDReggie said:


> I think I attached the picture. If so this is what started the shark week theme. Then, of course, there is the there will be blood line.

I literally LOL'd at that! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## PDReggie

Well apparently my body is just an asshole. 33 day cycle this time. Which means It has now officially gone: 30, 31, 32, 33 the last 4 months. Awesome. Oh well. I'm sad but such is life. Thanks for the thoughts though.


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> Well apparently my body is just an asshole. 33 day cycle this time. Which means It has now officially gone: 30, 31, 32, 33 the last 4 months. Awesome. Oh well. I'm sad but such is life. Thanks for the thoughts though.

Aww, that's too bad!! Well, new cycle new day! :) GL on this one! Lots of :dust:

My cycles last around 36 days and I'm on day 34 so I understand the difficulty of long cycles! :)

I know I said I was going to take a test today but if I had implantation bleeding yday then it wouldn't even show up yet so now I am going to wait til next week. I just don't want to see that negative yet!! :)


----------



## PDReggie

GL to you too!


----------



## TryingInTexas

trumpetbeth said:


> TryingInTexas said:
> 
> 
> Well howdy, state-neighbor! Are you still in NM? I'm currently in Houston, just moved back here after several years in Dallas-Fort Worth area.
> 
> Tryingintexas!!! I'm in Houston too!! Today is CD6 fo me. Still just waiting to O.
> 
> I have 3 really good friends that just found out they are preggers...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!Click to expand...

Hi TrumpetBeth!! I'm with you on all of the pregnant friends - there must have been some baby-making meeting in Houston we weren't informed of. :winkwink:

Baby dust to you for your upcoming O!!


----------



## Miskas mommy

MgreenM said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> lol Learn something new everyday!! i guess i always assumed charting your BBT did not happen orally....:oops:
> 
> The charting should be happening on paper not in your body :dohh: To be fair, I have only read about BBT here on the forums, I haven't really looked into it. I think using OPKs and BBT would stress me way out. So I haven't really looked into it that much.Click to expand...

HAHA no kidding!! LOL for clarity i meant the actual taking on the temp.... :blush:


----------



## trumpetbeth

This is seriously one of my favorite threads to read. I just caught upon all of the BBT and vajayjay talk!!! Hahahahha!! And PRReggie, my body is an asshole too!! Haha! My cycle has gone 28,37,29,32... So we shall see what this cycle holds. 

I have found though that BBT and CM reaaallllyyy help me. My cycle that lasted 37 days... I was so off of when I thought I had O'ed since the previous cycle was 28 days. I took 5 pregnacy test because I was 2 weeks late. So my last cycle, 32, I knew when I was supposed to start because my LF is always 14 days. My body just likes to O at differnt times. 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## TryingInTexas

Well, maybe there's still hope for this cycle! When I plugged my temp into Fertility Friend this morning, it said it was updating my cycle based on the new info - looks like it shifted O day from CD13 (which I didn't think was right, since I didn't get first positive on OPK until CD14) to around CD 17. We BD's CDs 14 and 15. Feel like I have all the usual PMS symptoms at the moment, but hey, maybe there's still a chance! 

GL to everyone else too!


----------



## lsd2721

TryingInTexas said:


> Well, maybe there's still hope for this cycle! When I plugged my temp into Fertility Friend this morning, it said it was updating my cycle based on the new info - looks like it shifted O day from CD13 (which I didn't think was right, since I didn't get first positive on OPK until CD14) to around CD 17. We BD's CDs 14 and 15. Feel like I have all the usual PMS symptoms at the moment, but hey, maybe there's still a chance!
> 
> GL to everyone else too!

Hey, there is always a chance!! :) GL to you and wishing you lots of baby dust!

:dust:


----------



## PDReggie

trumpetbeth said:


> This is seriously one of my favorite threads to read. I just caught upon all of the BBT and vajayjay talk!!! Hahahahha!! And PRReggie, my body is an asshole too!! Haha! My cycle has gone 28,37,29,32... So we shall see what this cycle holds.
> 
> I have found though that BBT and CM reaaallllyyy help me. My cycle that lasted 37 days... I was so off of when I thought I had O'ed since the previous cycle was 28 days. I took 5 pregnacy test because I was 2 weeks late. So my last cycle, 32, I knew when I was supposed to start because my LF is always 14 days. My body just likes to O at differnt times.
> Happy Friday everyone!

I should have known my hormones would be as randomly OCD as I am. 30, 31, 32 33. I'm putting in my calendar for 34 next month. Won't get excited until then. Also, going to start temping. Orally! I did yesterday and today. But today is technically CD1 for me so we will see what this month tells me. Who knows, maybe I'm doing it all wrong. :winkwink:



TryingInTexas said:


> Well, maybe there's still hope for this cycle! When I plugged my temp into Fertility Friend this morning, it said it was updating my cycle based on the new info - looks like it shifted O day from CD13 (which I didn't think was right, since I didn't get first positive on OPK until CD14) to around CD 17. We BD's CDs 14 and 15. Feel like I have all the usual PMS symptoms at the moment, but hey, maybe there's still a chance!
> 
> GL to everyone else too!

Always a chance! GL


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Well apparently my body is just an asshole. 33 day cycle this time. Which means It has now officially gone: 30, 31, 32, 33 the last 4 months. Awesome. Oh well. I'm sad but such is life. Thanks for the thoughts though.

Damn! How frustrating. Sorry to hear this.




lsd2721 said:


> I know I said I was going to take a test today but if I had implantation bleeding yday then it wouldn't even show up yet so now I am going to wait til next week. I just don't want to see that negative yet!! :)

Oh man, I was hoping to hear test results from you today! LOL. But that makes sense. No use wasting a test and seeing a BFN if there's no chance yet.




TryingInTexas said:


> Well, maybe there's still hope for this cycle! When I plugged my temp into Fertility Friend this morning, it said it was updating my cycle based on the new info - looks like it shifted O day from CD13 (which I didn't think was right, since I didn't get first positive on OPK until CD14) to around CD 17. We BD's CDs 14 and 15. Feel like I have all the usual PMS symptoms at the moment, but hey, maybe there's still a chance!

Fingers crossed! Thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## PDReggie

Someone please explain why Friday afternoons when you are supposed to have office time to clear your desk turns into the crazy train? On the upside, with the arrival of shark week I can drink wine to feel better like a good little attorney. :winkwink:


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> Well apparently my body is just an asshole. 33 day cycle this time. Which means It has now officially gone: 30, 31, 32, 33 the last 4 months. Awesome. Oh well. I'm sad but such is life. Thanks for the thoughts though.

Well, damn. Sorry, dear. :hugs: But hey, it looks like your cycle is learning to count. Maybe you'll have a math genius baby! Now we just need to teach it new math tricks...subtraction would be good.



lsd2721 said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Well apparently my body is just an asshole. 33 day cycle this time. Which means It has now officially gone: 30, 31, 32, 33 the last 4 months. Awesome. Oh well. I'm sad but such is life. Thanks for the thoughts though.
> 
> Aww, that's too bad!! Well, new cycle new day! :) GL on this one! Lots of :dust:
> 
> My cycles last around 36 days and I'm on day 34 so I understand the difficulty of long cycles! :)
> 
> I know I said I was going to take a test today but if I had implantation bleeding yday then it wouldn't even show up yet so now I am going to wait til next week. I just don't want to see that negative yet!! :)Click to expand...

Ah! I'm glad you're more patient than I am. It's a smart choice to wait though.



TryingInTexas said:


> Well, maybe there's still hope for this cycle! When I plugged my temp into Fertility Friend this morning, it said it was updating my cycle based on the new info - looks like it shifted O day from CD13 (which I didn't think was right, since I didn't get first positive on OPK until CD14) to around CD 17. We BD's CDs 14 and 15. Feel like I have all the usual PMS symptoms at the moment, but hey, maybe there's still a chance!
> 
> GL to everyone else too!

You're still in it! Baby dust galore!


----------



## lsd2721

so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!


----------



## RForReal

Oh my gosh, I love this thread! I just spent a ton of time reading the past few days and catching up!




TryingInTexas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm very glad to have found this thread and hope you don't mind if I join you! I'm about to turn 31, and husband is 37. January officially marks our 10th month of TTC #1.
> 
> DH and I have been together for a really long time, and we waited until I was done with grad school, jobs were in hand, etc., before we started trying. We honestly thought it would happen pretty quickly when we started trying, so while 10 months TTC definitely isn't the end of the world, I'm definitely starting to get to the point where I'm a little bit nervous. This OPK/BBT/symptom reading stuff is all pretty new (and a little overwhelming) to me, and I'm really glad to find a group of women to talk to.
> 
> During the first part of this journey, we weren't using OPKs or anything, just trying every month. November '13 was the first month I tried to use an OPK (was the ClearBlue digital). The thing just gave me 13 straight days of flashing smiley faces, which aggravated me so I didn't use an OPK in December. This time around, I bought a different brand (just one of the test strip ones) and January is also my first month starting the BBT charting and all. I also signed up for the free FF trial to use the chart software. I got 4 days of positives on the OPKs this month, although the FF chart claims I O'd the day before I got the first positive on the OPK, so who knows.
> 
> This is my first time posting on a forum like this - I think the number of pregnancy announcements I've heard in the past week may have finally pushed me over the edge.
> 
> I'm glad to meet you all, and thanks for letting me join you!


Welcome! We've being trying for 11 months so right around the same as you. Best of luck to you this cycle!



Bee Bee said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome ladies!!!
> 
> My temp dropped yesterday then picked back up today. This has happened a few times this cycle so not sure if it's O or not. Gonna test with an OPK a bit later today.
> 
> Its kind of silly but a few of my TTC buddies and I have been getting fertility readings lately! I got two a while ago and then got another last night. The first two readings said Girl- December/January (either conceive month or birth month) then this lady last night said Boy and that I would conceive sometime in the next 3 cycles. Which matches with the other 2 readings. I don't put that much merit into them but I find them interesting! And I really hope they turn out to be true! :)

Welcome Bee Bee! I'm also 29 so you are in good company!



PDReggie said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> So my AF according to two different apps is due two different days...either the 13th or 15th. I've noticed this afternoon a little bit of spotting and cramping so I'm thinking one of two things. I implanted today or my period is coming. I figure with the nausea this morning that I have a great chance it's implantation but I am also prepared for AF to show.
> 
> I've decided that if I start my period soon that I am going to start temping. I have a book on all that stuff so hoping this will give me a better idea on what my body does! :)
> 
> So, staying logical but still a slight hopeful! :)
> 
> I took my temp this morning since AF is supposed to start today. Since you are supposed to start on CD1. Figured I would start tempting this month also. Not 100% sure if I understand it so I may be posting really dumb questions soon.Click to expand...

I've been temping for almost a year so happy to help and temp alongside you!



PDReggie said:


> I think I attached the picture. If so this is what started the shark week theme. Then, of course, there is the there will be blood line.

So funny!! Love it!



lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

So sorry! I'm with you, October baby would be awesome!


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

Well damn again. I'm so bummed for you. I'm also so proud of you for moving on. CD1 - new cycle, new day! Go October baby!!!! :dust:


----------



## Miskas mommy

lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

Boo Lsd.. i was hoping for you! i'm an october baby :thumbup:


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

Sorry. Good luck for October.


----------



## PDReggie

So DH who was the one who didn't want an October, November or December baby because it is deer season, informed me today that while he enjoys deer season, he is more stubborn than even he thought. Apparently, he has take af coming again as his own personal challenge! So, the Tyco for the next 3 months is back on. Hehe


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> So DH who was the one who didn't want an October, November or December baby because it is deer season, informed me today that while he enjoys deer season, he is more stubborn than even he thought. Apparently, he has take af coming again as his own personal challenge! So, the Tyco for the next 3 months is back on. Hehe

Yay! That's exciting! Glad to see you are still TTCing along with us for the next few months.


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> Well apparently my body is just an asshole. 33 day cycle this time. Which means It has now officially gone: 30, 31, 32, 33 the last 4 months. Awesome. Oh well. I'm sad but such is life. Thanks for the thoughts though.
> 
> Aww, that's too bad!! Well, new cycle new day! :) GL on this one! Lots of :dust:
> 
> My cycles last around 36 days and I'm on day 34 so I understand the difficulty of long cycles! :)
> 
> I know I said I was going to take a test today but if I had implantation bleeding yday then it wouldn't even show up yet so now I am going to wait til next week. I just don't want to see that negative yet!! :)Click to expand...


good luck!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

Awww, that sucks, sorry! But you're right, onwards and upwards!




PDReggie said:


> So DH who was the one who didn't want an October, November or December baby because it is deer season, informed me today that while he enjoys deer season, he is more stubborn than even he thought. Apparently, he has take af coming again as his own personal challenge! So, the Tyco for the next 3 months is back on. Hehe

:haha: Nice! Men are so funny. Glad to hear it's back on.


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> So DH who was the one who didn't want an October, November or December baby because it is deer season, informed me today that while he enjoys deer season, he is more stubborn than even he thought. Apparently, he has take af coming again as his own personal challenge! So, the Tyco for the next 3 months is back on. Hehe

Hey, how do I get mine to be like that? Since mine started FertilAid, I have to bring him his pill like I'm his mama. Practice for motherhood I suppose? :dohh:


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi ladies,

I have a quick question about ovulation. I finally got a positive OPK on CD28!! I was so shocked so I decided to test again and sure enough, it was blaringly positive again. I was expecting my period to come on CD32 - CD34. if that does happen, does that mean there is something wrong with my luteal phase? Has anybody else ever experienced this? It's my second cycle off BCP so maybe it's just my body regulating...I'm just concerned about what it means if I see my period in 4-6 days.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Hey, how do I get mine to be like that? Since mine started FertilAid, I have to bring him his pill like I'm his mama. Practice for motherhood I suppose? :dohh:

Sounds like our house :) I started DH on a multivitamin when I started prenatals and I have to pass out the vitamins because he would never remember on his own. I also made sure to get him gummies because I knew he would complain endlessly about swallowing pills.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

Aww sorry to hear about that, hopefully its next cycle for you!


----------



## MgreenM

SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a quick question about ovulation. I finally got a positive OPK on CD28!! I was so shocked so I decided to test again and sure enough, it was blaringly positive again. I was expecting my period to come on CD32 - CD34. if that does happen, does that mean there is something wrong with my luteal phase? Has anybody else ever experienced this? It's my second cycle off BCP so maybe it's just my body regulating...I'm just concerned about what it means if I see my period in 4-6 days.

I really don't know. But I would be interested to know!


----------



## curiousowl

SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a quick question about ovulation. I finally got a positive OPK on CD28!! I was so shocked so I decided to test again and sure enough, it was blaringly positive again. I was expecting my period to come on CD32 - CD34. if that does happen, does that mean there is something wrong with my luteal phase? Has anybody else ever experienced this? It's my second cycle off BCP so maybe it's just my body regulating...I'm just concerned about what it means if I see my period in 4-6 days.

From what I know I think it's only a luteal phase problem if you see it being short repeatedly. But I bet AF won't come that soon and it's just a long cycle with your hormones straightening themselves out. That's great that you ovulated! Coming off of the pill you never know. My thought would be even if your luteal phase does happen to be short this time, chock it up to things being weird after the pill, but if it happens again talk to your Dr.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

curiousowl said:


> SoonToBePreg said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a quick question about ovulation. I finally got a positive OPK on CD28!! I was so shocked so I decided to test again and sure enough, it was blaringly positive again. I was expecting my period to come on CD32 - CD34. if that does happen, does that mean there is something wrong with my luteal phase? Has anybody else ever experienced this? It's my second cycle off BCP so maybe it's just my body regulating...I'm just concerned about what it means if I see my period in 4-6 days.
> 
> From what I know I think it's only a luteal phase problem if you see it being short repeatedly. But I bet AF won't come that soon and it's just a long cycle with your hormones straightening themselves out. That's great that you ovulated! Coming off of the pill you never know. My thought would be even if your luteal phase does happen to be short this time, chock it up to things being weird after the pill, but if it happens again talk to your Dr.Click to expand...

Makes sense. All I can do is wait, at least to see when AF comes...sucks coz I'm pretty impatient...Thanks for the response.


----------



## RForReal

SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have a quick question about ovulation. I finally got a positive OPK on CD28!! I was so shocked so I decided to test again and sure enough, it was blaringly positive again. I was expecting my period to come on CD32 - CD34. if that does happen, does that mean there is something wrong with my luteal phase? Has anybody else ever experienced this? It's my second cycle off BCP so maybe it's just my body regulating...I'm just concerned about what it means if I see my period in 4-6 days.

I haven't experienced it but I would bet that it's just your body regulating after coming off the pill. You might have longer cycles than from before now that you are off it. I would think AF would still arrive 11-14 days after you O which is 24-72 hours after your positive OPK. Good luck!


----------



## Meljenn

curiousowl said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Hey, how do I get mine to be like that? Since mine started FertilAid, I have to bring him his pill like I'm his mama. Practice for motherhood I suppose? :dohh:
> 
> Sounds like our house :) I started DH on a multivitamin when I started prenatals and I have to pass out the vitamins because he would never remember on his own. I also made sure to get him gummies because I knew he would complain endlessly about swallowing pills.Click to expand...

I had to get the gummies for the husband. Then he asked if they had flinstones for adults.....men


----------



## DosPinkies

Meljenn said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Hey, how do I get mine to be like that? Since mine started FertilAid, I have to bring him his pill like I'm his mama. Practice for motherhood I suppose? :dohh:
> 
> Sounds like our house :) I started DH on a multivitamin when I started prenatals and I have to pass out the vitamins because he would never remember on his own. I also made sure to get him gummies because I knew he would complain endlessly about swallowing pills.Click to expand...
> 
> I had to get the gummies for the husband. Then he asked if they had flinstones for adults.....menClick to expand...

:rofl: Men is right. I'm so glad mine's not the only one.


----------



## DosPinkies

So ladies, I have my first TTC injury.

This morning when I was temping, I stabbed myself in the under-tongue (that's the technical term) with the thermometer. It's BRUISED. It's official...I can injure myself with anything. I kinda have already known that since about 7 years ago when I stabbed myself in the eye with a cheese stick and lost a contact...but I was reminded of it this morning. 

But hey...at least I temp with GUSTO. :bodyb::dohh:


----------



## TryingInTexas

PDReggie said:


> Someone please explain why Friday afternoons when you are supposed to have office time to clear your desk turns into the crazy train? On the upside, with the arrival of shark week I can drink wine to feel better like a good little attorney. :winkwink:

Hah...that would be Murphy's Law, for sure. I'm an attorney too, and I'm pretty sure every client I dealt with yesterday must have conspired together at the start of the day to start being as difficult as humanly possible at exactly 3:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## TryingInTexas

lsd2721 said:


> so...aunt flow showed today...bit disappointed but on to the next cycle and pray for an October baby!!! :) PLEASE October baby!!!

So sorry to hear that. Here's to an October baby for you!1


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> So ladies, I have my first TTC injury.
> 
> This morning when I was temping, I stabbed myself in the under-tongue (that's the technical term) with the thermometer. It's BRUISED. It's official...I can injure myself with anything. I kinda have already known that since about 7 years ago when I stabbed myself in the eye with a cheese stick and lost a contact...but I was reminded of it this morning.
> 
> But hey...at least I temp with GUSTO. :bodyb::dohh:

At least you have a funny story!:dohh:


----------



## PDReggie

Hahaha. You ladies are awesome at cheering a girl up! DH was on a multi but it made him gassy and I took him right the hell back off for the safety of my nose! I just thought it was funny that it has now become a challenge for DH. He's so stubborn about being good at whatever he's doing. Called the Dr. Office to ask if period getting a day longer every month was a problem. Nurse's response was not yet. Call us in a few months if it keeps up. She basically told me that until I have been off my BC for a year, they won't get concerned about my period being dinky. April was when I stopped. So, I guess I have 3-4 months until my period counting means they will check me.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> So ladies, I have my first TTC injury.
> 
> This morning when I was temping, I stabbed myself in the under-tongue (that's the technical term) with the thermometer. It's BRUISED. It's official...I can injure myself with anything. I kinda have already known that since about 7 years ago when I stabbed myself in the eye with a cheese stick and lost a contact...but I was reminded of it this morning.
> 
> But hey...at least I temp with GUSTO. :bodyb::dohh:

:rofl: I'm very impressed! I guess the only upside is that at least you weren't temping vaginally? *cringe*


----------



## RForReal

curiousowl said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I have my first TTC injury.
> 
> This morning when I was temping, I stabbed myself in the under-tongue (that's the technical term) with the thermometer. It's BRUISED. It's official...I can injure myself with anything. I kinda have already known that since about 7 years ago when I stabbed myself in the eye with a cheese stick and lost a contact...but I was reminded of it this morning.
> 
> But hey...at least I temp with GUSTO. :bodyb::dohh:
> 
> :rofl: I'm very impressed! I guess the only upside is that at least you weren't temping vaginally? *cringe*Click to expand...

Not what I expected to read for a TTC injury, too funny! I was expecting a :sex: injury! :haha: you are clearly very serious about this whole temping thing! 

Curiousowl- way to look at the upside! :rofl:


----------



## curiousowl

I'm so excited! I finally took my last birth control pill this morning! I'm really proud of myself for finishing out the cycle, it felt really long. DH declared that he was ready to try when I was 3 pills into the cycle (when previously he'd been talking about waiting until spring at least). He said I should stop right then but I had some reasons to finish the pack. I didn't want to screw up my cycle anymore than going off the pill already does, I'm in a friend's wedding across the country in August so I need to not be too pregnant then to travel, and the biggest was that it was really important to me to be on prenatals for at least a month before there was any chance of conceiving. 

But yay! Now I'm just waiting on AF for CD1! Should be Wednesday. :happydance:


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> I'm so excited! I finally took my last birth control pill this morning! I'm really proud of myself for finishing out the cycle, it felt really long. DH declared that he was ready to try when I was 3 pills into the cycle (when previously he'd been talking about waiting until spring at least). He said I should stop right then but I had some reasons to finish the pack. I didn't want to screw up my cycle anymore than going off the pill already does, I'm in a friend's wedding across the country in August so I need to not be too pregnant then to travel, and the biggest was that it was really important to me to be on prenatals for at least a month before there was any chance of conceiving.
> 
> But yay! Now I'm just waiting on AF for CD1! Should be Wednesday. :happydance:

yay! We can be cycle buddies! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Ya'll are hilariously silly! :) Reading these posts have made me smile today with all the ttc injuries! :)

So I was out til late last night and forgot to temp this morning when I awoke! Sunday will be a good start day! :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> yay! We can be cycle buddies! :)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## MgreenM

Hey Ladies.

I need a little emotional support. We took Hailey (the new dog) to go get a bath and her nails clipped. She looked so scared when we dropped her off. I feel just awful! She is trying to adjust and I go and put her through this! But she really needed her nails clipped and her foster dad said she was due for a bath and brushing anyways. Although it is probably better now than in a week when she is just really starting to get acclimated....I am going to be terrible when we have a baby and it has to get shots etc.


----------



## PDReggie

She will be ok. And I bet when she gets done she will feel much better and then you can spend all your time cuddling and getting used to each other. Congrats on the new fur baby. You will also be a fabulous mother because you care. Believe me, I represent both the kids who did not have great parents and the parents who have children taken away. Caring about ANY of your babies being in pain just makes you a good person. Doing what needs to be done for their health and safety even though it sucks, makes you an awesome parent. :hugs:


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> She will be ok. And I bet when she gets done she will feel much better and then you can spend all your time cuddling and getting used to each other. Congrats on the new fur baby. You will also be a fabulous mother because you care. Believe me, I represent both the kids who did not have great parents and the parents who have children taken away. Caring about ANY of your babies being in pain just makes you a good person. Doing what needs to be done for their health and safety even though it sucks, makes you an awesome parent. :hugs:

Thanks PDReggie! That is awesome work that you do! I just spoke to the groomers and they said she is doing well and almost done. I think we will head out to get her soon. I keep laughing at myself for getting so worked up...I feel so silly. But you are right, I am doing what she needs and that is what is important.:thumbup:


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> She will be ok. And I bet when she gets done she will feel much better and then you can spend all your time cuddling and getting used to each other. Congrats on the new fur baby. You will also be a fabulous mother because you care. Believe me, I represent both the kids who did not have great parents and the parents who have children taken away. Caring about ANY of your babies being in pain just makes you a good person. Doing what needs to be done for their health and safety even though it sucks, makes you an awesome parent. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks PDReggie! That is awesome work that you do! I just spoke to the groomers and they said she is doing well and almost done. I think we will head out to get her soon. I keep laughing at myself for getting so worked up...I feel so silly. But you are right, I am doing what she needs and that is what is important.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with PDReggie! You're going to be an awesome mom! You're doing exactly what is needed! I hope she gets well adjusted with ya'll this week! Have fun with her!


----------



## lsd2721

So is anyone entering the TWW soon?!

Has anyone heard or tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)? DH and I are going to give this plan a go this cycle. Here is a link to the website if you'd like to know what it is!

https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/

Also, does anyone have any recommendations for OPKs?!


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> So is anyone entering the TWW soon?!
> 
> Has anyone heard or tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)? DH and I are going to give this plan a go this cycle. Here is a link to the website if you'd like to know what it is!
> 
> https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/
> 
> Also, does anyone have any recommendations for OPKs?!

We tried SMEP but with male factor issues it's not a great idea so we stopped. But I've heard of great success! Good luck! 

For OPKs I use the cheap Wondfos and then back it up with the clearblue smiley face one. It works well since you have to eyeball the difference in color and sometimes it's so slight, it's hard to tell if the test line is darker. The smiley face ones are super clear and easy but they are expensive so I use those when I think I've hit my surge on the Wondfos.


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> She will be ok. And I bet when she gets done she will feel much better and then you can spend all your time cuddling and getting used to each other. Congrats on the new fur baby. You will also be a fabulous mother because you care. Believe me, I represent both the kids who did not have great parents and the parents who have children taken away. Caring about ANY of your babies being in pain just makes you a good person. Doing what needs to be done for their health and safety even though it sucks, makes you an awesome parent. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks PDReggie! That is awesome work that you do! I just spoke to the groomers and they said she is doing well and almost done. I think we will head out to get her soon. I keep laughing at myself for getting so worked up...I feel so silly. But you are right, I am doing what she needs and that is what is important.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with PDReggie! You're going to be an awesome mom! You're doing exactly what is needed! I hope she gets well adjusted with ya'll this week! Have fun with her!Click to expand...



Thanks, I have been super anxious last night and this morning...she hates the crate...but I HAVE to use it. I have a bird.


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> So is anyone entering the TWW soon?!
> 
> Has anyone heard or tried the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)? DH and I are going to give this plan a go this cycle. Here is a link to the website if you'd like to know what it is!
> 
> https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/
> 
> Also, does anyone have any recommendations for OPKs?!

I guess I am in the TWW, if not very close. With my cycles being a little wacky, I have no idea what to expect...


----------



## ladders

Hi was hoping I could join you ladies. 
I'm 30 and dh 33 and have been ttc since wedding in August and am on cycle 6. We have been together nine years and wanted to wait until completely ready before marriage and children so i guesse I assumed that as soon as i was ready it would just happen like clockwork, seems to for everyone else. After 5 cycles of bfn after bfn starting to not enjoy the ttc process and just worrying about everything. 
Really nice to have ladies in the same position especially age and ttc #1 makes me feel more normal and so nice other people that understand


----------



## Miskas mommy

welcome Ladders!!


----------



## TryingInTexas

ladders said:


> Hi was hoping I could join you ladies.
> I'm 30 and dh 33 and have been ttc since wedding in August and am on cycle 6. We have been together nine years and wanted to wait until completely ready before marriage and children so i guesse I assumed that as soon as i was ready it would just happen like clockwork, seems to for everyone else. After 5 cycles of bfn after bfn starting to not enjoy the ttc process and just worrying about everything.
> Really nice to have ladies in the same position especially age and ttc #1 makes me feel more normal and so nice other people that understand

Hi Ladders, nice to meet you! We're in a similar situation - DH and I have been together 9 years, and we waited (and waited) until we were "ready" to TTC, and we thought it would happen pretty quick. We're now in month 10 and getting impatient. :haha: Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## ladders

I'm 4 dpo at the moment and feel like I've been in the tww for weeks already, having to start hiding my obsessions from dh because he doesn't get my stresses and I think I'm annoying him lol so it's nice to be able to talk on here!
Where is everyone else in their cycle, I generally have a 25-26 day cycle so pretty lucky not to have to wait too long from af to bd'ing


----------



## RForReal

Welcome ladders! Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## TryingInTexas

Was hoping some of you ladies might share your thoughts on a question - when do you think it's time to visit a doctor on TTC issues? DH and I are in month 10, and I know the standard advice is that doc's typically don't discuss until you hit a year TTC with no success. When I went off BC last year, I saw my OB-GYN and told her we wanted to stop BC and TTC, and asked her to consider that during the exam. She said she didn't see any concerns, and go ahead and TTC. So while we haven't been at this that long in the grand scheme of things, I also don't want to kick myself down the road for not having gone sooner if something does happen to be wrong. So I guess my question is when did you feel it was time to go see someone? And when you did, did you just go to your OB-GYN or someone else?


----------



## ladders

I'm actually in the process of having tests at the moment and am on cycle six but the reason being is that we did a home sperm test that came back saying low repeated two months later and still low so went to our gp ten days ago and both having blood tests and dh gave sperm sample Friday. Wouldn't normally after only 6 months but can't get the negative test out of my head so needed to check


----------



## RForReal

TryingInTexas said:


> Was hoping some of you ladies might share your thoughts on a question - when do you think it's time to visit a doctor on TTC issues? DH and I are in month 10, and I know the standard advice is that doc's typically don't discuss until you hit a year TTC with no success. When I went off BC last year, I saw my OB-GYN and told her we wanted to stop BC and TTC, and asked her to consider that during the exam. She said she didn't see any concerns, and go ahead and TTC. So while we haven't been at this that long in the grand scheme of things, I also don't want to kick myself down the road for not having gone sooner if something does happen to be wrong. So I guess my question is when did you feel it was time to go see someone? And when you did, did you just go to your OB-GYN or someone else?

We are going in March which will be just over a year. But we had a sperm analysis done about 6 months ago, only because my hubby has a history with a surgery and low count before his surgery before we met. So now that we started TTC we wanted to see if it had improved. We plan to go to a fertility specialist but will start with my OB-GYN since we need a referral to go to the specialist.


----------



## Miskas mommy

TryingInTexas said:


> Was hoping some of you ladies might share your thoughts on a question - when do you think it's time to visit a doctor on TTC issues? DH and I are in month 10, and I know the standard advice is that doc's typically don't discuss until you hit a year TTC with no success. When I went off BC last year, I saw my OB-GYN and told her we wanted to stop BC and TTC, and asked her to consider that during the exam. She said she didn't see any concerns, and go ahead and TTC. So while we haven't been at this that long in the grand scheme of things, I also don't want to kick myself down the road for not having gone sooner if something does happen to be wrong. So I guess my question is when did you feel it was time to go see someone? And when you did, did you just go to your OB-GYN or someone else?


I just had the same talk with my OB and he said if we see no results in 6-8 months call him and he will suggest some other things to try..


----------



## DosPinkies

I took a day off from checking the forums because my headache went INSANE yesterday and I couldn't even see straight. I missed a lot I see!

First...I'm in my TWW. I'm 5dpo today. My temps are looking nice and high. Oh and my poor nips are SO sore. I can't remember if they were like that last cycle, because I just started recording more details this cycle. Does that happen to you guys a few days past O?

Second...welcome to the thread Ladders! You're in a good place...we're all right around 30 and are quite fun as it turns out.  I completely get where you're coming from on finding TTC less fun as it goes on. This is our 3rd cycle, and I knew after the very first that it was just one big ball of stress rolling down a hill at me. It sounds fun in theory doesn't it? Yeaaaah...about that. 

Third...TryinginTexas - my answer to you would be that if you're ready to talk to your doctor about it, then it's the right time. If you haven't gotten any tests done yet, I'd say you've waited plenty long enough. I would at least request a sperm analysis on DH if you haven't had one yet. We did that even before TTC just to know what we were up against (he had some suspicions). My suggestion - make an appointment with your OBGYN first and talk to her about it. She can order those tests. I hope this helps?


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> First...I'm in my TWW. I'm 5dpo today. My temps are looking nice and high. Oh and my poor nips are SO sore. I can't remember if they were like that last cycle, because I just started recording more details this cycle. Does that happen to you guys a few days past O?

Ohhh, that sounds promising! :)


When I talked to my ob/gyn this past fall she said if we tried for a few months all out (OPKs, etc) and nothing to come in and she would check some basic things like a sperm analysis and transvaginal ultrasound. But she's young and seems happy to jump in medically. I'm not sure if that's standard.

I have a bunch of those Wondfo OPKs that I ordered off Amazon that I'm going to use with temping. I haven't tried them yet but people seem pretty positive about them.


----------



## PDReggie

Welcome ladders! This is definitely a great thread. And it really makes me less crazy. 

Trying, I called the Dr. After 3 months because 9 months after getting off BC my period is just getting longer and longer. I say call now if you have questions. It can only help to make sure everything is physically ok. Or if not, what can help.


----------



## PDReggie

Forgot, dospinkies, fingers crossed for you!

Question about temping. The last three days, which are CD1, 2, 3, my temp has been 98.4, 98.2, and 98.1. Is it normal to go down like this?


----------



## curiousowl

I think that's totally normal because your temps are high after ovulation, before AF, then drop with AF. So you're seeing them go down to the standard, pre-ovulation baseline right now. And I know it's not unusual at all to see some up and down temps throughout AF.


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> Forgot, dospinkies, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Question about temping. The last three days, which are CD1, 2, 3, my temp has been 98.4, 98.2, and 98.1. Is it normal to go down like this?

It's probably fine. Everyone is different so you have to temp for awhile before you know what is normal for you. But mine goes down during the first day or two but then it just stays in the same range until I ovulate. My temps are rarely flat! You can look in the community galleries on FF to see what other charts look like too to get an idea.


----------



## lsd2721

Texas, I believe all these ladies are correct! It's been 10 months and if you are ready to start talking to your doctor and doing some tests then do so! It'll make you feel better in the long run! It can't hurt!

My doctor (general dr ) said that since I do have PCOS that if I haven't conceived in 6 months to come back and have a talk about it and maybe do some tests! :)

Dospinkies, Sorry to hear about that headache! Maybe that is a positive sign though! :) Gl! Can't wait to possibly see a BFP for you!

ladders, Welcome to the group! So glad you could join us!! I started this group because I felt so old! Everyone seemed to be early 20's starting for their first child or by our age they were on to #3 or so...so I just wanted a few friends my age trying for their first child! I never realized that not as many ladies were waiting til their 30s! :) Anyway, this is a great group of ladies! Welcome!


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> Forgot, dospinkies, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Question about temping. The last three days, which are CD1, 2, 3, my temp has been 98.4, 98.2, and 98.1. Is it normal to go down like this?

Yes, sounds completely normal to me. You'll probably find that your temp will fluctuate quite a bit. Like others said, everyone is different, so it will take a couple of cycles temping for you to really know what is normal for you. I look at other people's charts and notice that my temps are much lower than most, but it's okay, because that's normal for me. I wouldn't worry. I'd say the most important things you're looking for are a slight dip right before ovulation and then a rise after, though it can be a very gradual rise.


----------



## MgreenM

Ladies, while we are on the topic of fluctuations of things during our cycles, I have a question for you. 

Were any of you on an anti-depressant previously? I came off mine about 3 months ago and I have noticed that my anxiety/mood changes drastically leading up to AF. Prior to this, I NEVER had PMS symptoms - just really severe cramps. The rest of the month I have been fine. I wonder if the meds previously masked any PMS symptoms I would have had in the past. When I go back to my doctor, I will certainly ask about it. But was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.


----------



## DosPinkies

MgreenM said:


> Ladies, while we are on the topic of fluctuations of things during our cycles, I have a question for you.
> 
> Were any of you on an anti-depressant previously? I came off mine about 3 months ago and I have noticed that my anxiety/mood changes drastically leading up to AF. Prior to this, I NEVER had PMS symptoms - just really severe cramps. The rest of the month I have been fine. I wonder if the meds previously masked any PMS symptoms I would have had in the past. When I go back to my doctor, I will certainly ask about it. But was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.

Yes! Okay, so here's my story. I have taken Zoloft for as long as I can remember. When I decided to start TTC, I went off of it as a precaution of course. Well, big mistake for me. My mood stability and anxiety are quite severe without it, and I really am not able to function normally. Also, like you, on the medicine, I don't experience any mood swings during PMS, but off of it I do. Severely so. After a few months off of it, for my sanity and for my DH's sake, my doctor and I decided I needed to be on it. I was very uncomfortable because we all know it's best not to take anything when making babies, but when it comes to anti-depressants, in severe cases like mine, they don't recommend stopping it. There are some that are worse than others, and I take one that's not so bad. The worst time to take them is actually in the 3rd trimester, so I plan to stop them at that point. Is it ideal? No. I wanted to stop and I tried. Unfortunately, I can't function healthily without it.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, while we are on the topic of fluctuations of things during our cycles, I have a question for you.
> 
> Were any of you on an anti-depressant previously? I came off mine about 3 months ago and I have noticed that my anxiety/mood changes drastically leading up to AF. Prior to this, I NEVER had PMS symptoms - just really severe cramps. The rest of the month I have been fine. I wonder if the meds previously masked any PMS symptoms I would have had in the past. When I go back to my doctor, I will certainly ask about it. But was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.
> 
> Yes! Okay, so here's my story. I have taken Zoloft for as long as I can remember. When I decided to start TTC, I went off of it as a precaution of course. Well, big mistake for me. My mood stability and anxiety are quite severe without it, and I really am not able to function normally. Also, like you, on the medicine, I don't experience any mood swings during PMS, but off of it I do. Severely so. After a few months off of it, for my sanity and for my DH's sake, my doctor and I decided I needed to be on it. I was very uncomfortable because we all know it's best not to take anything when making babies, but when it comes to anti-depressants, in severe cases like mine, they don't recommend stopping it. There are some that are worse than others, and I take one that's not so bad. The worst time to take them is actually in the 3rd trimester, so I plan to stop them at that point. Is it ideal? No. I wanted to stop and I tried. Unfortunately, I can't function healthily without it.Click to expand...

I haven't experienced this but I can tell you that my sister was on antidepressants for years and she has 6 kids. I know the last 3 she tried to come off of them while pregnant but couldn't because of the side effects she got while trying to come off of them. All 3 of them are completely healthy and she was on them through her entire pregnancy.

Definitely listen to your doctor and do what is best for you and the baby but you need to weigh the risks to you as well as the risks to the baby. Just wanted you to know there are people out there who have had perfectly healthy babies while on similar meds.


----------



## MgreenM

RForReal said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, while we are on the topic of fluctuations of things during our cycles, I have a question for you.
> 
> Were any of you on an anti-depressant previously? I came off mine about 3 months ago and I have noticed that my anxiety/mood changes drastically leading up to AF. Prior to this, I NEVER had PMS symptoms - just really severe cramps. The rest of the month I have been fine. I wonder if the meds previously masked any PMS symptoms I would have had in the past. When I go back to my doctor, I will certainly ask about it. But was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.
> 
> Yes! Okay, so here's my story. I have taken Zoloft for as long as I can remember. When I decided to start TTC, I went off of it as a precaution of course. Well, big mistake for me. My mood stability and anxiety are quite severe without it, and I really am not able to function normally. Also, like you, on the medicine, I don't experience any mood swings during PMS, but off of it I do. Severely so. After a few months off of it, for my sanity and for my DH's sake, my doctor and I decided I needed to be on it. I was very uncomfortable because we all know it's best not to take anything when making babies, but when it comes to anti-depressants, in severe cases like mine, they don't recommend stopping it. There are some that are worse than others, and I take one that's not so bad. The worst time to take them is actually in the 3rd trimester, so I plan to stop them at that point. Is it ideal? No. I wanted to stop and I tried. Unfortunately, I can't function healthily without it.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't experienced this but I can tell you that my sister was on antidepressants for years and she has 6 kids. I know the last 3 she tried to come off of them while pregnant but couldn't because of the side effects she got while trying to come off of them. All 3 of them are completely healthy and she was on them through her entire pregnancy.
> 
> Definitely listen to your doctor and do what is best for you and the baby but you need to weigh the risks to you as well as the risks to the baby. Just wanted you to know there are people out there who have had perfectly healthy babies while on similar meds.Click to expand...


Thank you for that information! I took a Xanax this evening...it doesn't seem to be helping much:nope:. I have been feeling panicky and crying off and on all day. I go to the psychologist on Tuesday so I will discuss it with her. I usually go every month but maybe I should make it more frequent right now. I see the psychiatrist the first week of Feb.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't have any advice, but I want to wish you luck. You do what you have to do to keep yourself healthy, and mental health is just as important as physical. I'm sure your doctor will be able to prescribe something that's safe for you.


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> Hi was hoping I could join you ladies.
> I'm 30 and dh 33 and have been ttc since wedding in August and am on cycle 6. We have been together nine years and wanted to wait until completely ready before marriage and children so i guesse I assumed that as soon as i was ready it would just happen like clockwork, seems to for everyone else. After 5 cycles of bfn after bfn starting to not enjoy the ttc process and just worrying about everything.
> Really nice to have ladies in the same position especially age and ttc #1 makes me feel more normal and so nice other people that understand

Nice to meet you. It looks like we are in the same boat. It is cycle 5 for me


----------



## RForReal

MgreenM said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, while we are on the topic of fluctuations of things during our cycles, I have a question for you.
> 
> Were any of you on an anti-depressant previously? I came off mine about 3 months ago and I have noticed that my anxiety/mood changes drastically leading up to AF. Prior to this, I NEVER had PMS symptoms - just really severe cramps. The rest of the month I have been fine. I wonder if the meds previously masked any PMS symptoms I would have had in the past. When I go back to my doctor, I will certainly ask about it. But was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.
> 
> Yes! Okay, so here's my story. I have taken Zoloft for as long as I can remember. When I decided to start TTC, I went off of it as a precaution of course. Well, big mistake for me. My mood stability and anxiety are quite severe without it, and I really am not able to function normally. Also, like you, on the medicine, I don't experience any mood swings during PMS, but off of it I do. Severely so. After a few months off of it, for my sanity and for my DH's sake, my doctor and I decided I needed to be on it. I was very uncomfortable because we all know it's best not to take anything when making babies, but when it comes to anti-depressants, in severe cases like mine, they don't recommend stopping it. There are some that are worse than others, and I take one that's not so bad. The worst time to take them is actually in the 3rd trimester, so I plan to stop them at that point. Is it ideal? No. I wanted to stop and I tried. Unfortunately, I can't function healthily without it.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't experienced this but I can tell you that my sister was on antidepressants for years and she has 6 kids. I know the last 3 she tried to come off of them while pregnant but couldn't because of the side effects she got while trying to come off of them. All 3 of them are completely healthy and she was on them through her entire pregnancy.
> 
> Definitely listen to your doctor and do what is best for you and the baby but you need to weigh the risks to you as well as the risks to the baby. Just wanted you to know there are people out there who have had perfectly healthy babies while on similar meds.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for that information! I took a Xanax this evening...it doesn't seem to be helping much:nope:. I have been feeling panicky and crying off and on all day. I go to the psychologist on Tuesday so I will discuss it with her. I usually go every month but maybe I should make it more frequent right now. I see the psychiatrist the first week of Feb.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you are going through this! I hope that the psychologist can get everything figured out for you so you can start feeling better soon. I have heard that it can take some time to regulate and find the right medication for you and your situation so don't give up! Hopefully this will happen sooner rather than later for you.


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM, I don't really have any advice either but just want to say good luck with everything! Do what you need to do! :)


----------



## Meljenn

I can control symptom spotting but I am fighting to not test. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and I want to test so bad.

How do you ladies fight it?


----------



## MgreenM

Well, the xanax finally kicked in and I am feeling much better. I hate that I had to do it, but hopefully this will help me get out of the funk I have been in all weekend. I am going to shower and go to bed soon. Thank you everyone for all of your support! I really appreciate it!

This month, I am too preoccupied with the new dog and this anxiety issue to worry about testing. Probably a good thing too! I don't need to add anything else to worry about, right? Have a good night ladies.


----------



## RForReal

Meljenn said:


> I can control symptom spotting but I am fighting to not test. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and I want to test so bad.
> 
> How do you ladies fight it?

I try to keep myself busy! It also helps to remind myself how expensive they are and that whether I test early or after AF is due, the answer will be the same so I might as well wait. Also, the average first BFP happens at 14 dpo. 

When that doesn't work, I buy the 88 cent cheapie at Walmart and just test! :haha:


----------



## RForReal

MgreenM said:


> Well, the xanax finally kicked in and I am feeling much better. I hate that I had to do it, but hopefully this will help me get out of the funk I have been in all weekend. I am going to shower and go to bed soon. Thank you everyone for all of your support! I really appreciate it!
> 
> This month, I am too preoccupied with the new dog and this anxiety issue to worry about testing. Probably a good thing too! I don't need to add anything else to worry about, right? Have a good night ladies.

Glad to hear you are feeling better! Have a good night!


----------



## Bee Bee

Meljenn said:


> I can control symptom spotting but I am fighting to not test. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and I want to test so bad.
> 
> How do you ladies fight it?

I'm proud of you getting that far! lol! I usually start testing at 9 DPO 


AFM: CD46, got a considerable temp spike today. I'm hoping that means O finally. I did drink last night though so it's hard to say just yet. Hopefully it's still climbing tomorrow to verify. But, I also noticed my CM is drying up. So, still thinking it might actually be O this time.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Yes! Okay, so here's my story. I have taken Zoloft for as long as I can remember. When I decided to start TTC, I went off of it as a precaution of course. Well, big mistake for me. My mood stability and anxiety are quite severe without it, and I really am not able to function normally. Also, like you, on the medicine, I don't experience any mood swings during PMS, but off of it I do. Severely so. After a few months off of it, for my sanity and for my DH's sake, my doctor and I decided I needed to be on it. I was very uncomfortable because we all know it's best not to take anything when making babies, but when it comes to anti-depressants, in severe cases like mine, they don't recommend stopping it. There are some that are worse than others, and I take one that's not so bad. The worst time to take them is actually in the 3rd trimester, so I plan to stop them at that point. Is it ideal? No. I wanted to stop and I tried. Unfortunately, I can't function healthily without it.




MgreenM said:


> Thank you for that information! I took a Xanax this evening...it doesn't seem to be helping much:nope:. I have been feeling panicky and crying off and on all day. I go to the psychologist on Tuesday so I will discuss it with her. I usually go every month but maybe I should make it more frequent right now. I see the psychiatrist the first week of Feb.

Just wanted to give both of you hugs! :hugs: My mom is on anti-depressant and anti-anxiety meds so I've seen how debilitating these symptoms can be. If you need to be on them for your health then that's that. No different than any other illness requiring meds.




Bee Bee said:


> AFM: CD46, got a considerable temp spike today. I'm hoping that means O finally. I did drink last night though so it's hard to say just yet. Hopefully it's still climbing tomorrow to verify. But, I also noticed my CM is drying up. So, still thinking it might actually be O this time.

Fingers crossed for you! Hope this is it.


----------



## lsd2721

Bee Bee said:


> Meljenn said:
> 
> 
> I can control symptom spotting but I am fighting to not test. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and I want to test so bad.
> 
> How do you ladies fight it?
> 
> I'm proud of you getting that far! lol! I usually start testing at 9 DPO
> 
> 
> AFM: CD46, got a considerable temp spike today. I'm hoping that means O finally. I did drink last night though so it's hard to say just yet. Hopefully it's still climbing tomorrow to verify. But, I also noticed my CM is drying up. So, still thinking it might actually be O this time.Click to expand...

Yay! I hope you did get the big O! :) Now we get to sit and wait with you!


----------



## KarmicDharma

Hey there everyone! This is my first post to the site. I am 30, i have pcos, and my husband and I have been ttc for 10 months now. I've been scouring the internet for several months trying to figure out why we haven't been able to get pregnant, peeing on dozens of stick/strips, and thinking my poor husband was evil for not sharing in my crazy obsession with all things baby!

I went through a very rough couple of months where I was stressing over every little twinge or lack of twinge but I think I've gotten to the point where ttc has become fun again.

I look forward to chatting with you lovelies!


----------



## PDReggie

Dos & M,
Good luck girls. I am sending all the good vibes I can your way. Just remember that you have to take care of yourself first. Do what you have to do and anything you do with doctor is ok.

Karmic,
Welcome! Always fun to have new people. We are only on cycle 4. But good luck to you!!!!


----------



## lsd2721

KarmicDharma said:


> Hey there everyone! This is my first post to the site. I am 30, i have pcos, and my husband and I have been ttc for 10 months now. I've been scouring the internet for several months trying to figure out why we haven't been able to get pregnant, peeing on dozens of stick/strips, and thinking my poor husband was evil for not sharing in my crazy obsession with all things baby!
> 
> I went through a very rough couple of months where I was stressing over every little twinge or lack of twinge but I think I've gotten to the point where ttc has become fun again.
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you lovelies!

Welcome! :) I am so obsessed with everything baby as well! I want a baby!!!! :) My husband wants a baby but I can tell he's holding back and trying not to get too excited after the miscarriage I had on my first cycle. I also have PCOS and have been told it might take some time. I have started exercising and trying to eat healthier! :)

Gl to you! :)


----------



## haleiwamama

ladders said:


> Hi was hoping I could join you ladies.
> I'm 30 and dh 33 and have been ttc since wedding in August and am on cycle 6. We have been together nine years and wanted to wait until completely ready before marriage and children so i guesse I assumed that as soon as i was ready it would just happen like clockwork, seems to for everyone else. After 5 cycles of bfn after bfn starting to not enjoy the ttc process and just worrying about everything.
> Really nice to have ladies in the same position especially age and ttc #1 makes me feel more normal and so nice other people that understand



Hi Ladders, we're on the same boat... Dh (35) and I(31) have been together for almost 10 years and we waited until we were ready to do it... its been 1 year since we started... I hope you dont have to wait as long as Im having to... my advice to you is do not wait a whole year to seek professional help... 

Ladders, TryingInTexas, Miskas Mommy: do not wait... go!! If you see a specialist and find out theres nothing wrong that its a big relief, but if there are issues you werent aware of, you'll beat yourself up for not going sooner. Hopefully you wont need any treatment, but if you do you'll be mad you didnt go sooner... I know I was... What harm could it be?


----------



## TryingInTexas

Bee Bee said:


> Meljenn said:
> 
> 
> I can control symptom spotting but I am fighting to not test. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and I want to test so bad.
> 
> How do you ladies fight it?
> 
> I'm proud of you getting that far! lol! I usually start testing at 9 DPO
> 
> 
> AFM: CD46, got a considerable temp spike today. I'm hoping that means O finally. I did drink last night though so it's hard to say just yet. Hopefully it's still climbing tomorrow to verify. But, I also noticed my CM is drying up. So, still thinking it might actually be O this time.Click to expand...

That sounds positive, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TryingInTexas

RForReal, Ladders, Miskas, DosPinkies, PD Reggie, lsd2721 and haleiwamama - thank you all for the responses, I really appreciate them and you sharing your own stories. 

Karmic - nice to meet you! I'm right there with you at 10 months. I know I also have those days where my brain just goes "BABY!" all day long and it stresses, so good for you on getting back to TTC fun! 

For those of you in your TWW, big, HUGE positive vibes and GL to you!


----------



## fairyy

We are NTNP for 12months with no luck yet. This is the 13th month and I am currently @11dpo. If BFN then we are going to start TTC from coming cycle. I am 30 and DH is 35.


----------



## curiousowl

KarmicDharma said:


> Hey there everyone! This is my first post to the site. I am 30, i have pcos, and my husband and I have been ttc for 10 months now. I've been scouring the internet for several months trying to figure out why we haven't been able to get pregnant, peeing on dozens of stick/strips, and thinking my poor husband was evil for not sharing in my crazy obsession with all things baby!
> 
> I went through a very rough couple of months where I was stressing over every little twinge or lack of twinge but I think I've gotten to the point where ttc has become fun again.
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you lovelies!




fairyy said:


> We are NTNP for 12months with no luck yet. This is the 13th month and I am currently @11dpo. If BFN then we are going to start TTC from coming cycle. I am 30 and DH is 35.

Welcome ladies!


----------



## curiousowl

So today I was chatting on the phone with a friend. She and I worked together for a while a few years ago and I always called her my work mom. She has kids just a little older than me and would lecture me for not eating lunch, etc. I decided to tell her that we were going to start TTC this cycle since I haven't told anyone in real life and I've been dying to tell someone! She seemed like a good choice since she's always been so supportive of me, we don't talk too often where I would feel pressure if it doesn't happen quickly, and she doesn't have much of a personal stake in the entire thing. 

Anyhow, of course she was very excited for us and I got just the response I was looking for. So I was explaining my whole plan about which cycles I'd be trying and taking a break so as not to be due around Xmas and which months and all of it. She just started laughing so hard. She told me that having watched me plan 2 out-of-state moves and my wedding that she is not at all surprised how I am with this :haha: I didn't even tell her about the temping and OPKs! I reassured her it was driving me crazy I couldn't exactly pick when to get pregnant.

She knows me too well. I've never met a situation I didn't try to over-plan!


----------



## ladders

Thank you all for welcoming me so nicely to this thread is lovely to speak to ladies in the same boat with the same obsessions! Appreciate you letting me join in with you 

5dpo and having a grumpy day because it seems the whole world is getting pregnant. Found out another of the girls at work are pregnant today so that's now four in the last three months, spurring again everyone to ask when I will be starting making, me come out with the same lie of wanting to pay the wedding off first. Can't tell dh because he wouldn't understand and thinks I think about it too much already, which admittedly i do!
Hope everyone else is having a better day! Anyone due for testing soon?


----------



## fairyy

I am testing on Saturday if no AF by Friday night. Initial plan was to test on Sunday but I preponed it. :)


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> MgreenM, I don't really have any advice either but just want to say good luck with everything! Do what you need to do! :)




RForReal said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Well, the xanax finally kicked in and I am feeling much better. I hate that I had to do it, but hopefully this will help me get out of the funk I have been in all weekend. I am going to shower and go to bed soon. Thank you everyone for all of your support! I really appreciate it!
> 
> This month, I am too preoccupied with the new dog and this anxiety issue to worry about testing. Probably a good thing too! I don't need to add anything else to worry about, right? Have a good night ladies.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better! Have a good night!Click to expand...

Thank you again for all of your support! Well, much like last month, it's like a switch flipped...one little thing happens and then I feel back to my regular self! So weird! The good news, I got offered the job I interviewed for on Thursday! It is a slight pay cut, but I think the opportunity is worth it. Also, Hailey (the new dog) did great sleeping in our room last night and while we were out today! I feel so much better! I did call and leave a message for my doctor to discuss what has been going on so that we can figure out what the best plan is for me.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> So today I was chatting on the phone with a friend. She and I worked together for a while a few years ago and I always called her my work mom. She has kids just a little older than me and would lecture me for not eating lunch, etc. I decided to tell her that we were going to start TTC this cycle since I haven't told anyone in real life and I've been dying to tell someone! She seemed like a good choice since she's always been so supportive of me, we don't talk too often where I would feel pressure if it doesn't happen quickly, and she doesn't have much of a personal stake in the entire thing.
> 
> Anyhow, of course she was very excited for us and I got just the response I was looking for. So I was explaining my whole plan about which cycles I'd be trying and taking a break so as not to be due around Xmas and which months and all of it. She just started laughing so hard. She told me that having watched me plan 2 out-of-state moves and my wedding that she is not at all surprised how I am with this :haha: I didn't even tell her about the temping and OPKs! I reassured her it was driving me crazy I couldn't exactly pick when to get pregnant.
> 
> She knows me too well. I've never met a situation I didn't try to over-plan!

I am so glad you have someone like that in your life! While everyone here is wonderful and super supportive, it is helpful to have someone who is a close friend that you can tell. I just told one of my best friends where we are in TTC because she was giving me some important information on FMLA that I should keep in mind, which I really appreciate.


----------



## DosPinkies

MgreenM said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> MgreenM, I don't really have any advice either but just want to say good luck with everything! Do what you need to do! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Well, the xanax finally kicked in and I am feeling much better. I hate that I had to do it, but hopefully this will help me get out of the funk I have been in all weekend. I am going to shower and go to bed soon. Thank you everyone for all of your support! I really appreciate it!
> 
> This month, I am too preoccupied with the new dog and this anxiety issue to worry about testing. Probably a good thing too! I don't need to add anything else to worry about, right? Have a good night ladies.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better! Have a good night!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support! Well, much like last month, it's like a switch flipped...one little thing happens and then I feel back to my regular self! So weird! The good news, I got offered the job I interviewed for on Thursday! It is a slight pay cut, but I think the opportunity is worth it. Also, Hailey (the new dog) did great sleeping in our room last night and while we were out today! I feel so much better! I did call and leave a message for my doctor to discuss what has been going on so that we can figure out what the best plan is for me.Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats on the job! I'm also so glad to hear Hailey is adjusting. I knew she would.


----------



## DosPinkies

I test a week from tomorrow if I haven't started yet. Umm...if I can wait that long? Next Tuesday will be 14 dpo. So if I wait until then, I would have been a very good girl.

Now that I'm thinking about it...I doubt I'll be THAT good. Okay, so truly, how long do you guys wait?

I'm feeling more pessimistic this cycle, like I'm pretty certain it didn't work this time. Im not even excited or itching to test, because I just know I'm not pregnant. :\ Last cycle I was so optimistic and hopeful and certain it worked, and this cycle I'm Captain Doom-n-Gloom of the S.S This Bites. Maybe this is my way of protecting myself from the heart-break I went through last cycle? Is that normal?


----------



## fairyy

Yup absolutely normal. We try not to get our hopes up if AF shows her ugly face. So that disappointment will be less if we are prepared for her. But all of us secretly hope for a BFP.


----------



## Meljenn

Well I caved in and tested this morning at 11 dpo and got a negative like always. Part of me is optimistic and excited to start another cycle and part of me is mad. 
I have decided to see a doctor if it doesn't happen next cycle


----------



## haleiwamama

Meljenn said:


> Well I caved in and tested this morning at 11 dpo and got a negative like always. Part of me is optimistic and excited to start another cycle and part of me is mad.
> I have decided to see a doctor if it doesn't happen next cycle

I'm sorry about the BFN.. sucks every time... How long have you been trying for Meljenn?


----------



## TryingInTexas

DosPinkies said:


> I test a week from tomorrow if I haven't started yet. Umm...if I can wait that long? Next Tuesday will be 14 dpo. So if I wait until then, I would have been a very good girl.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it...I doubt I'll be THAT good. Okay, so truly, how long do you guys wait?
> 
> I'm feeling more pessimistic this cycle, like I'm pretty certain it didn't work this time. Im not even excited or itching to test, because I just know I'm not pregnant. :\ Last cycle I was so optimistic and hopeful and certain it worked, and this cycle I'm Captain Doom-n-Gloom of the S.S This Bites. Maybe this is my way of protecting myself from the heart-break I went through last cycle? Is that normal?

I think it's completely normal. AF is supposed to start for me this coming Sunday, and I don't think I'm testing this time unless it doesn't show Sunday. For the last 3 cycles, I bought the tests that are supposed to be able to tell you up to five days before AF is late. This last time around, I went further down in the dumps every day I tested until AF showed. When it came, I cried so hard DH thought I'd gone over the edge. For me, this cycle, I'm just assuming I'm not pregnant and I'll do a happy dance if it turns out otherwise. Next cycle, who knows? 

So that's my long way of saying I think it's completely normal, and you should handle it in tune with however you feel will keep you the least stressed and in the best mental place. But in the meantime, I'm sending massive amounts of baby dust and GL your way, and hoping for your BFP!


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> Thank you again for all of your support! Well, much like last month, it's like a switch flipped...one little thing happens and then I feel back to my regular self! So weird! The good news, I got offered the job I interviewed for on Thursday! It is a slight pay cut, but I think the opportunity is worth it. Also, Hailey (the new dog) did great sleeping in our room last night and while we were out today! I feel so much better! I did call and leave a message for my doctor to discuss what has been going on so that we can figure out what the best plan is for me.

Woo! Congrats on the job offer! I'm hoping some of that rubs off on me :) 2 phone interviews and 1 in person this week.




DosPinkies said:


> I test a week from tomorrow if I haven't started yet. Umm...if I can wait that long? Next Tuesday will be 14 dpo. So if I wait until then, I would have been a very good girl.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it...I doubt I'll be THAT good. Okay, so truly, how long do you guys wait?
> 
> I'm feeling more pessimistic this cycle, like I'm pretty certain it didn't work this time. Im not even excited or itching to test, because I just know I'm not pregnant. :\ Last cycle I was so optimistic and hopeful and certain it worked, and this cycle I'm Captain Doom-n-Gloom of the S.S This Bites. Maybe this is my way of protecting myself from the heart-break I went through last cycle? Is that normal?

Baby dust to you! I hope you get a great surprise this month. Sometimes that's the way things work- when you least expect it.




Meljenn said:


> Well I caved in and tested this morning at 11 dpo and got a negative like always. Part of me is optimistic and excited to start another cycle and part of me is mad.
> I have decided to see a doctor if it doesn't happen next cycle

There's still time at 11dpo! I'm crossing my fingers for you. How long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Thank you again for all of your support! Well, much like last month, it's like a switch flipped...one little thing happens and then I feel back to my regular self! So weird! The good news, I got offered the job I interviewed for on Thursday! It is a slight pay cut, but I think the opportunity is worth it. Also, Hailey (the new dog) did great sleeping in our room last night and while we were out today! I feel so much better! I did call and leave a message for my doctor to discuss what has been going on so that we can figure out what the best plan is for me.
> 
> Woo! Congrats on the job offer! I'm hoping some of that rubs off on me :) 2 phone interviews and 1 in person this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> I test a week from tomorrow if I haven't started yet. Umm...if I can wait that long? Next Tuesday will be 14 dpo. So if I wait until then, I would have been a very good girl.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it...I doubt I'll be THAT good. Okay, so truly, how long do you guys wait?
> 
> I'm feeling more pessimistic this cycle, like I'm pretty certain it didn't work this time. Im not even excited or itching to test, because I just know I'm not pregnant. :\ Last cycle I was so optimistic and hopeful and certain it worked, and this cycle I'm Captain Doom-n-Gloom of the S.S This Bites. Maybe this is my way of protecting myself from the heart-break I went through last cycle? Is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Baby dust to you! I hope you get a great surprise this month. Sometimes that's the way things work- when you least expect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meljenn said:
> 
> 
> Well I caved in and tested this morning at 11 dpo and got a negative like always. Part of me is optimistic and excited to start another cycle and part of me is mad.
> I have decided to see a doctor if it doesn't happen next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> There's still time at 11dpo! I'm crossing my fingers for you. How long is your luteal phase normally?Click to expand...


Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Meljenn

This is cycle 5 and my luteal phase is right at 14 days.
Those cheap wondfo test make it so hard to wait.
We have a plan to pay off our house by next June so maybe that is why the sperm and egg are not good at playing Hide and go seek. I think they are waiting so I can stay home with baby


----------



## Ikkyb

Hello I'm also 30 and ttc #1 :) it's the 1st cycle we are ttc, it's cd 5 and I'm waiting for O! Nice to meet you!


----------



## lsd2721

fairyy said:


> We are NTNP for 12months with no luck yet. This is the 13th month and I am currently @11dpo. If BFN then we are going to start TTC from coming cycle. I am 30 and DH is 35.

Hi Fairyy, very lovely to meet you!

Curiousowl, I'm so glad you got to talk to one of your good friends! It always does feel good to tell someone you trust and who looks after you as well! Also good luck on your interviews! 

ladders, I definitely know what you mean about it seeming like everyone is getting pregnant! Two of my friends are pregnant now and I am really happy for them but all I can think sometimes is...what about me?! I'm ready!

MGreenM, Congrats on the new job! I'm so glad Hailey is settling in nicely! :) Enjoy her!

Dos Pinkies, You are so very normal!! Remember how crazy I was last week?! LOL Although I say don't be gloom about it just yet, not until the witch comes! There are lots of women who get tons of symptoms (like me last week) that aren't pregnant and lots of women with no symptoms and get their BFP. You just never know! 

Meljenn, 11dpo is still a bit early to test! It ain't over til the fat lady sings! :)

lkkyb, Very wonderful to meet you !


----------



## HotMessJess84

I have been testing since 8 dpo! This is my first time ttc and I have ic tests so figured why not. Bfn everyday. Yesterday at 12 dpo I used a cvs brand test, blue dye, and had an evap. Tested today at 13 dpo and still bfn. I feel like AF will be here any minute so thinking I'm out this cycle. Just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're on our first cycle, and between my work schedule and DH having been sick, I'm not sure I'm even gonna count this cycle (pretty sure my ticker isn't accurate, I just based it on averages). But I imagine I'll be one of those obsessive 10dpo and every day afterwards testers  

We had dinner at my brother's tonight, and I got so many baby snuggles with my little nephew. He's sooooooo cute. I don't know if getting some baby time calmed the baby rabies, or just made it worse. SIL told me to come over any time, so I may just impose myself on her a little more often. She can take a nap and I'll watch the baby.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I don't know if getting some baby time calmed the baby rabies, or just made it worse.

I'm wondering if that's going to be the case next week when I go to visit my best friend and meet her little boy for the first time. DH keeps saying it might be so awful I'll swear off TTC but the baby is almost 2 months and so adorable I'm afraid my baby fever is only going to get worse!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a friend who's baby is supposedly a big pain in the butt, always crying, and meeting her still made me want one. I'm pretty sure we've got some pretty strong hormones and instincts working to make us not think baby time is terrible ;)


----------



## curiousowl

Good point! Maybe it's good though that DH isn't coming just in case this baby is annoying too. Don't want him to change his mind :D


----------



## ExpectingTC

Hi all! I'm 30 and TTC #1! 

We had a MMC in October and this is our first cycle trying since then. I'm 4 DPO and praying for my miracle baby. :)


----------



## ladders

So sorry to hear about your mc expectingtc can't even imagine how hard that must be. Im 6dpo so not that far in front of you hopefully get our bfp's together. 

As for testing early im the same as you guys I test early see and bfn day after day, have the morning feeling upset then decide could be too early and get excited for testing the next day just for another bfn and this goes on until af arrives and although I know because of all the bfns I'm still gutted . vowed not to test until day after due this time so would be a week on Thursday just so can try to avoid the prolonged disappointment. Not sure how I'll do though. 

Keep reading about women that just know they are pregnant and are and definitely don't feel like that :-(


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MrsKChicago said:


> I have a friend who's baby is supposedly a big pain in the butt, always crying, and meeting her still made me want one. I'm pretty sure we've got some pretty strong hormones and instincts working to make us not think baby time is terrible ;)

I agree...once it's in your mind that you want a baby, perspective changes and nothing else matters, not even being around little terrors :)

I have alot of older friends (5+ yrs older) so I've been around babies/kids for the last couple of years. It might be part of the reason I was ok with waiting...but now that I've decided that I want one, it's all I can think about when I'm around babies.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

ExpectingTC said:


> Hi all! I'm 30 and TTC #1!
> 
> We had a MMC in October and this is our first cycle trying since then. I'm 4 DPO and praying for my miracle baby. :)

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss... lots of baby dust your way..


----------



## MrsKChicago

It sure doesn't help that my nephew is the cutest babynin the universe. Maybe I'll just steal him...


----------



## SoonToBePreg

ladders said:


> So sorry to hear about your mc expectingtc can't even imagine how hard that must be. Im 6dpo so not that far in front of you hopefully get our bfp's together.
> 
> As for testing early im the same as you guys I test early see and bfn day after day, have the morning feeling upset then decide could be too early and get excited for testing the next day just for another bfn and this goes on until af arrives and although I know because of all the bfns I'm still gutted . vowed not to test until day after due this time so would be a week on Thursday just so can try to avoid the prolonged disappointment. Not sure how I'll do though.
> 
> Keep reading about women that just know they are pregnant and are and definitely don't feel like that :-(

Testing can be a b*tch. Hopefully you can wait it out this time. 

Do you temp? I started a few days ago and I think that'll be a way to let myself down easier during cycles. I'll just keep checking that the high temps don't go too low. Once they drop, then I'll know AF is on the way without going through the pain of testing and seeing bfns.


----------



## ladders

No haven't temped before but have bought a thermometer if im not lucky this cycle. Feel like I have to do something different or add something each cycle, I know I have issues lol.

How does it work then? your temp drops before af?


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Pre ovulation, temps are usually low, then after ovulation there's a spike. They generally stay high at that point, until right before AF when they drop again. If they continue to stay high when AF is expected, then there's a pretty good chance you're pregnant.


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> No haven't temped before but have bought a thermometer if im not lucky this cycle. Feel like I have to do something different or add something each cycle, I know I have issues lol.
> 
> How does it work then? your temp drops before af?

I just started the temping. The website my fertility friend seems to be a pretty nice one because it explains everything and they even have reading or webcasts you can do to explain how it all works. Plus, you can look at other charts so you have a general idea of what is going on. I just started this cycle and am only on CD4 so I'm not the greatest help to you but if you ever want it, I can try and attach my chart so that you can see what they look like. Thus far, my hormones are as anal as I am. It has gone down by .1 degree every day so far. 

I seriously need just a pick me up in life lately. It was a rough day at work today and then I got back at lunch to hear that there was a shooting at my goddaughter's MIDDLE school. WTF? She is fine but what the heck is going on with some of these kids today? As much as I want kids, sometimes the idea of the world they will live in terrifies me.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh jeez. I'm so glad to hear she's alright. That's incredibly scary. I think it's totally normal to feel doubtful in this situation. But a baby will be so loved by you. It's true you can't protect them from everything but you will do your best


----------



## haleiwamama

PDReggie said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> No haven't temped before but have bought a thermometer if im not lucky this cycle. Feel like I have to do something different or add something each cycle, I know I have issues lol.
> 
> How does it work then? your temp drops before af?
> 
> I just started the temping. The website my fertility friend seems to be a pretty nice one because it explains everything and they even have reading or webcasts you can do to explain how it all works. Plus, you can look at other charts so you have a general idea of what is going on. I just started this cycle and am only on CD4 so I'm not the greatest help to you but if you ever want it, I can try and attach my chart so that you can see what they look like. Thus far, my hormones are as anal as I am. It has gone down by .1 degree every day so far.
> 
> I seriously need just a pick me up in life lately. It was a rough day at work today and then I got back at lunch to hear that there was a shooting at my goddaughter's MIDDLE school. WTF? She is fine but what the heck is going on with some of these kids today? As much as I want kids, sometimes the idea of the world they will live in terrifies me.Click to expand...

PDReggie, move to Hawaii! These things don't ever happen over here! The news is the most boring thing you can imagine... pretty much 99.9% of deaths are accidental or of natural causes.... These shootings always seem to happen in the mid-west or east coast for some reason... I think people just need some sunshine.. sunshine = more vitamin D = happiness! Its science! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm really sorry to hear that, pdreggie. It's always heart-breaking when that happens. As a middle school teacher myself, it's scary as hell. Sometimes I stop myself in the middle of my "lock-down procedure" talk I give every year wherein I'm telling my 13 y/o's how to properly crawl out a window or hide or barricade a door, and I realize how soul-shattering that reality is. Sadly I've been in several lock-downs...from a student bringing a gun to school to a parent showing up with a knife threatening to kill his own daughter. There are days, my dears, that I just want to hug my kids forever. 

On a brighter note, allow me to share how delightful aforementioned kids can make a day. Today they took a literary term survey that gave them terms and asked for a definition, and afterward we went over the answers together. We got to "external conflict" (a character's struggle with outside forces) VS "internal conflict" (a character's struggle within his own mind). They were grading each other's papers and would raise their hand if they weren't sure if something would count as a right answer or not. I explained the definitions, and someone raised his hand to check an answer to see if I would count it for "internal conflict." The answer? "Pregnancy." 

I died. :rofl:


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: That is truly amazing. I guess biologically it's kind of true, lol. Maybe your student is a future scientist!


----------



## Bee Bee

ladders said:


> No haven't temped before but have bought a thermometer if im not lucky this cycle. Feel like I have to do something different or add something each cycle, I know I have issues lol.
> 
> How does it work then? your temp drops before af?

I feel like I have a pretty good grasp on temping if you ever have any questions! :)

But yes, temps will shoot up after ovulation and stay up until just right before AF then drop or stay up if you are pregnant.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> No haven't temped before but have bought a thermometer if im not lucky this cycle. Feel like I have to do something different or add something each cycle, I know I have issues lol.
> 
> How does it work then? your temp drops before af?
> 
> I just started the temping. The website my fertility friend seems to be a pretty nice one because it explains everything and they even have reading or webcasts you can do to explain how it all works. Plus, you can look at other charts so you have a general idea of what is going on. I just started this cycle and am only on CD4 so I'm not the greatest help to you but if you ever want it, I can try and attach my chart so that you can see what they look like. Thus far, my hormones are as anal as I am. It has gone down by .1 degree every day so far.
> 
> I seriously need just a pick me up in life lately. It was a rough day at work today and then I got back at lunch to hear that there was a shooting at my goddaughter's MIDDLE school. WTF? She is fine but what the heck is going on with some of these kids today? As much as I want kids, sometimes the idea of the world they will live in terrifies me.Click to expand...


Oh my goodness! Glad she is alright! I think about the things that we hear about and realize that each generation has their "unthinkable" horrible things that happen. Sometimes they are close to home, sometimes they are far away. Growing up, for me, it was the gulf war and all the terrorism in Israel. I have a lot of extended family there and that is what I had to worry about. If I went to go visit, would I be safe? In fact, I had people question both my mom and myself the 2 times I went. We can't live in fear. 

Also, just wanted to give you wonderful ladies an update, I spoke with both my psychiatrist and my psychologist today. Most likely my crazy anxiety this weekend is multi-factorial and quite possibly related to PMS. I am going to try just treating symptoms since it isn't all of the time and may really just be the PMS thing. On the other hand, no sign of AF yet...we will see what my body decides to do this cycle. Right now, I am just trying to focus on taking care of myself, relaxing, enjoying Hailey and Oscar (Oscar is my bird that I have had for almost 17 years) and getting ready for the transition of the new job. 

I hope everyone else had wonderful days!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey Ladies, 
Sorry i have been out of touch for a few days.. My Memier is in the hospital, so needless to say havent been on here much.. She is starting to turn the corner, but could use some positive thought and prayers...


----------



## MgreenM

Miskas mommy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry i have been out of touch for a few days.. My Memier is in the hospital, so needless to say havent been on here much.. She is starting to turn the corner, but could use some positive thought and prayers...

sending positive thoughts her way!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that, pdreggie. It's always heart-breaking when that happens. As a middle school teacher myself, it's scary as hell. Sometimes I stop myself in the middle of my "lock-down procedure" talk I give every year wherein I'm telling my 13 y/o's how to properly crawl out a window or hide or barricade a door, and I realize how soul-shattering that reality is. Sadly I've been in several lock-downs...from a student bringing a gun to school to a parent showing up with a knife threatening to kill his own daughter. There are days, my dears, that I just want to hug my kids forever.
> 
> On a brighter note, allow me to share how delightful aforementioned kids can make a day. Today they took a literary term survey that gave them terms and asked for a definition, and afterward we went over the answers together. We got to "external conflict" (a character's struggle with outside forces) VS "internal conflict" (a character's struggle within his own mind). They were grading each other's papers and would raise their hand if they weren't sure if something would count as a right answer or not. I explained the definitions, and someone raised his hand to check an answer to see if I would count it for "internal conflict." The answer? "Pregnancy."
> 
> I died. :rofl:

That's awesome! And just made me literally LOL. DH thinks I'm nuts. Thank you for that story.



MgreenM said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladders said:
> 
> 
> No haven't temped before but have bought a thermometer if im not lucky this cycle. Feel like I have to do something different or add something each cycle, I know I have issues lol.
> 
> How does it work then? your temp drops before af?
> 
> I just started the temping. The website my fertility friend seems to be a pretty nice one because it explains everything and they even have reading or webcasts you can do to explain how it all works. Plus, you can look at other charts so you have a general idea of what is going on. I just started this cycle and am only on CD4 so I'm not the greatest help to you but if you ever want it, I can try and attach my chart so that you can see what they look like. Thus far, my hormones are as anal as I am. It has gone down by .1 degree every day so far.
> 
> I seriously need just a pick me up in life lately. It was a rough day at work today and then I got back at lunch to hear that there was a shooting at my goddaughter's MIDDLE school. WTF? She is fine but what the heck is going on with some of these kids today? As much as I want kids, sometimes the idea of the world they will live in terrifies me.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! Glad she is alright! I think about the things that we hear about and realize that each generation has their "unthinkable" horrible things that happen. Sometimes they are close to home, sometimes they are far away. Growing up, for me, it was the gulf war and all the terrorism in Israel. I have a lot of extended family there and that is what I had to worry about. If I went to go visit, would I be safe? In fact, I had people question both my mom and myself the 2 times I went. We can't live in fear.
> 
> Also, just wanted to give you wonderful ladies an update, I spoke with both my psychiatrist and my psychologist today. Most likely my crazy anxiety this weekend is multi-factorial and quite possibly related to PMS. I am going to try just treating symptoms since it isn't all of the time and may really just be the PMS thing. On the other hand, no sign of AF yet...we will see what my body decides to do this cycle. Right now, I am just trying to focus on taking care of myself, relaxing, enjoying Hailey and Oscar (Oscar is my bird that I have had for almost 17 years) and getting ready for the transition of the new job.
> 
> I hope everyone else had wonderful days!Click to expand...

Thank you. Also, I'm really glad to hear that they think things are still alright and are willing to treat just symptoms for now. Congrats on new job! Can't wait to hear how it goes!



Miskas mommy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry i have been out of touch for a few days.. My Memier is in the hospital, so needless to say havent been on here much.. She is starting to turn the corner, but could use some positive thought and prayers...

I'm sorry to hear she is sick. I will keep her in my prayers! It's going to be a busy night on that list. I hope she gets through this and quickly! Good luck.


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> Also, just wanted to give you wonderful ladies an update, I spoke with both my psychiatrist and my psychologist today. Most likely my crazy anxiety this weekend is multi-factorial and quite possibly related to PMS. I am going to try just treating symptoms since it isn't all of the time and may really just be the PMS thing. On the other hand, no sign of AF yet...we will see what my body decides to do this cycle.

So glad that it sounds like you're doing better! I hope you and your team can get it sorted out so you don't have to deal with that.




Miskas mommy said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry i have been out of touch for a few days.. My Memier is in the hospital, so needless to say havent been on here much.. She is starting to turn the corner, but could use some positive thought and prayers...

My thoughts and prayers are definitely with you and your family. Keep us posted.


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM, so glad to hear that you're doing much better and have a great positive attitude! Keep it up! :)

Miskas mommy, I am so sorry to hear this! I will definitely be sending positive thoughts her way! 

Just a quick temping question. Do I need to take my temperature at the same time everyday or is it okay if its between 8-9 in the morning and as long as it's before I get up and start moving around?


----------



## haleiwamama

lsd2721 said:


> MgreenM, so glad to hear that you're doing much better and have a great positive attitude! Keep it up! :)
> 
> Miskas mommy, I am so sorry to hear this! I will definitely be sending positive thoughts her way!
> 
> Just a quick temping question. Do I need to take my temperature at the same time everyday or is it okay if its between 8-9 in the morning and as long as it's before I get up and start moving around?

lsd2721, when I was temping, my instructions were to do it first thing in the morning, before I even got up to pee... I would literally open my eyes and grab the thermometer, stay laying in the dark until it beeped...

Once you start walking around your temp will go up and it will compromise the accuracy of the reading...


----------



## lsd2721

yea, that is exactly what I do...but sometimes my beeper goes off and I sleep a bit later so I was just wondering if it had to be at the exact same time everyday or if it was just as you woke up? It's never later than 8:45 and never earlier than 8.


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd, it does matter quite a bit - they say to keep it within about a 30 minute timeframe each day. Your temp steadily rises a little throughout the morning, so it will be slightly different between 8 and 9 (I think the rule is about .1 each half hour to hour?) I would try really hard to do it at exactly the same time, but if you can't, there's a temp adjuster online. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy, my thoughts are with you! :hugs:


----------



## haleiwamama

DosPinkies said:


> lsd, it does matter quite a bit - they say to keep it within about a 30 minute timeframe each day. Your temp steadily rises a little throughout the morning, so it will be slightly different between 8 and 9 (I think the rule is about .1 each half hour to hour?) I would try really hard to do it at exactly the same time, but if you can't, there's a temp adjuster online.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Wow, I didn't know that! Thx for the info! It never made a difference because I always did it at the same time anyways, but its good to know.


----------



## Miskas mommy

thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)


----------



## MgreenM

Miskas mommy said:


> thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)

glad to hear it!


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas mommy said:


> thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)

I'm so glad to hear that! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas mommy said:


> thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)

Yay!


----------



## curiousowl

CD1 today, first cycle off the pill! I'm really going to try to not put too much pressure on this cycle, even though I did the math and likely if I don't conceive this cycle I'll need to skip the next couple if I don't want to be due too close to Xmas. But who knows if I'll even ovulate at all this cycle or how long it'll be. The only other time I went off the pill I had a normal cycle but I don't know if I ovulated. Although it'd be great to get knocked up right away, financially it would be even better to wait a bit longer so I'm just going to look at it as being positive either way :) This cycle is going to be crazy too, I'm traveling without DH CD7-10 (crossing my fingers I don't ovulate early!) and then we're both traveling out to CA CD14-21. So I think temping might already be a lost cause but I'm going to try!

That said, I feel like OPKs are going to be the most important thing this cycle. Does anyone have any thoughts on when I should start them? CD8? CD10? I just have no idea.


----------



## lsd2721

I think you should start testing around CD10. A normal cycle is 28 days and ovulate on day 14 so unless you're positive your cycles are shorter than that I'd say test CD10.


----------



## ladders

Miskas mommy said:


> thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)

Really pleased to hear it. X :flower:


How is everyone today? I'm having one of those over emotional days maybe because had my blood test this morning and brought up the nerves. Tried to book a joint appointment for me and dh to get all results (is the sperm ones I'm scared of) and reception made it so difficult i actually burst into tears, felt very stupid and also quite sorry for the poor woman who didn't know where to look! We get results week tomorrow and feels like forever! :shrug:


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)
> 
> Really pleased to hear it. X :flower:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm having one of those over emotional days maybe because had my blood test this morning and brought up the nerves. Tried to book a joint appointment for me and dh to get all results (is the sperm ones I'm scared of) and reception made it so difficult i actually burst into tears, felt very stupid and also quite sorry for the poor woman who didn't know where to look! We get results week tomorrow and feels like forever! :shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry you are having a rough day. Hope you get good results! Waiting a week can be awful!

I am actually doing pretty well so far today (just woke up! and I slept REALLY WELL!). Sunday would be cycle day 28 and no sign of AF yet...With starting a new job next month, I really hope that AF comes...honestly, we have had so much transition recently, that would just add to another. Either way, I know everything will be fine...I just kinda have this feeling...not sure when I should test...


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> CD1 today, first cycle off the pill! I'm really going to try to not put too much pressure on this cycle, even though I did the math and likely if I don't conceive this cycle I'll need to skip the next couple if I don't want to be due too close to Xmas. But who knows if I'll even ovulate at all this cycle or how long it'll be. The only other time I went off the pill I had a normal cycle but I don't know if I ovulated. Although it'd be great to get knocked up right away, financially it would be even better to wait a bit longer so I'm just going to look at it as being positive either way :) This cycle is going to be crazy too, I'm traveling without DH CD7-10 (crossing my fingers I don't ovulate early!) and then we're both traveling out to CA CD14-21. So I think temping might already be a lost cause but I'm going to try!
> 
> That said, I feel like OPKs are going to be the most important thing this cycle. Does anyone have any thoughts on when I should start them? CD8? CD10? I just have no idea.

Good Luck! We can learn this temping thing together. My one co-worker who I tell everything to, comes into my office every morning to make me pull up my chart so she can see what it looks like today. (we are a strange bunch) She isn't TTC. She's actually mostly single right now. But she's just intrigued by the whole charting thing as she calls it. It's nice because it makes the charting kind of like a game and I don't stress about it. 



ladders said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies! she is doing better today :)
> 
> Really pleased to hear it. X :flower:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm having one of those over emotional days maybe because had my blood test this morning and brought up the nerves. Tried to book a joint appointment for me and dh to get all results (is the sperm ones I'm scared of) and reception made it so difficult i actually burst into tears, felt very stupid and also quite sorry for the poor woman who didn't know where to look! We get results week tomorrow and feels like forever! :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs: I hate when I have those days. Plus the blood work just makes everything more stressful. Good luck!



MgreenM said:


> Sorry you are having a rough day. Hope you get good results! Waiting a week can be awful!
> 
> I am actually doing pretty well so far today (just woke up! and I slept REALLY WELL!). Sunday would be cycle day 28 and no sign of AF yet...With starting a new job next month, I really hope that AF comes...honestly, we have had so much transition recently, that would just add to another. Either way, I know everything will be fine...I just kinda have this feeling...not sure when I should test...

Good luck. With whichever it needs to be this month. And with the new job


----------



## Meljenn

It didn't happen this cycle and I'm glad. I thought I had a sinus infection and went to the doctor and I have sinus and ear infection and walking pneumonia. At least I have 5 days off work and af is supposed to be here tomorrow so I won't have to be at work with the cramps

Trying to stay on the bright side


----------



## trumpetbeth

Sometimes I feel like waiting to O is worse than the TWW..... I know I missed O last time. So we are try to BD every other daydrom CD 10 on. So far I'm on CD13 and BD has been fun so far! My DH said not to tell him we I think I am about to O because last month he said he felt like he was being used. Lol.


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> I think you should start testing around CD10. A normal cycle is 28 days and ovulate on day 14 so unless you're positive your cycles are shorter than that I'd say test CD10.

Thanks! That makes sense, I'm just nervous about missing it. It's been a very long time but pre-pill I think my cycle was around 30-31 days so probably unlikely I'd ovulate before CD10. Since I'm going to be out of town maybe I'll toss a couple OPKs in my bag and just use one if I feel like it. I have a bunch of cheapies so no big deal if I use up a few I don't need to.




PDReggie said:
 

> Good Luck! We can learn this temping thing together. My one co-worker who I tell everything to, comes into my office every morning to make me pull up my chart so she can see what it looks like today. (we are a strange bunch) She isn't TTC. She's actually mostly single right now. But she's just intrigued by the whole charting thing as she calls it. It's nice because it makes the charting kind of like a game and I don't stress about it.

Thank you! That's great that you have your coworker to chat about it with :) Definitely keep me posted what you're learning and how it's going for you. I'm so excited to see what my body does. Just seeing that first line today after I put in my second temp was super exciting, lol.


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> How is everyone today? I'm having one of those over emotional days maybe because had my blood test this morning and brought up the nerves. Tried to book a joint appointment for me and dh to get all results (is the sperm ones I'm scared of) and reception made it so difficult i actually burst into tears, felt very stupid and also quite sorry for the poor woman who didn't know where to look! We get results week tomorrow and feels like forever! :shrug:

Aw, crossing my fingers that you get positive results. We've all had those times when we just couldn't keep it together. A few months ago I burst into tears in the social security office when I was having trouble changing my name. It wasn't about that but that's where it came out. Do something tonight that will help you feel better! Long bath or lots of TV in pajamas or something. Hope you feel better tomorrow!




Meljenn said:


> It didn't happen this cycle and I'm glad. I thought I had a sinus infection and went to the doctor and I have sinus and ear infection and walking pneumonia. At least I have 5 days off work and af is supposed to be here tomorrow so I won't have to be at work with the cramps
> 
> Trying to stay on the bright side

Oh jeez, just take good care of yourself and relax! I'm glad your dr figured out what's going on.


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> Thank you! That's great that you have your coworker to chat about it with :) Definitely keep me posted what you're learning and how it's going for you. I'm so excited to see what my body does. Just seeing that first line today after I put in my second temp was super exciting, lol.

I know I keep wanting there to be something else to do with it. I have a weird obsession with pushing the button! :winkwink: I just want to enter information all over the place. I tried to copy it to my signature so we will see how it goes.



Meljenn said:


> It didn't happen this cycle and I'm glad. I thought I had a sinus infection and went to the doctor and I have sinus and ear infection and walking pneumonia. At least I have 5 days off work and af is supposed to be here tomorrow so I won't have to be at work with the cramps
> 
> Trying to stay on the bright side

That sounds awful but I'm glad you got to a doctor and will hopefully feel better soon.


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> I know I keep wanting there to be something else to do with it. I have a weird obsession with pushing the button! :winkwink: I just want to enter information all over the place. I tried to copy it to my signature so we will see how it goes.

:haha: Yeah, if I could take my temp several times a day to have more data to enter I would totally do it. But I'm excited to be doing anything so it helps. I see your chart, will definitely be stalking :D


----------



## MgreenM

Meljenn said:


> It didn't happen this cycle and I'm glad. I thought I had a sinus infection and went to the doctor and I have sinus and ear infection and walking pneumonia. At least I have 5 days off work and af is supposed to be here tomorrow so I won't have to be at work with the cramps
> 
> Trying to stay on the bright side


feel better!


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay, kiddos...I'm in full-on TWW sanity-hanging-on-by-a-limb mode. I have refused to voice any of my symptoms aloud because Im scared to death to feel hope. But I figured if I can talk to anybody, I can talk to my forum girls.  

I'm 9dpo today, and I am focused on *trying* to wait to test until I'm 14dpo, which is also the day I'm supposed to start (on average). I really do have symptoms, guys...my tatas are CRAZY sore and my areolas are darker than normal (Im a redhead and extremely pale, so I don't have much of an areola...lol...but right now, I actually have them! I cant remember this ever happening.) I'm exhausted for no discernible reason, I've got heartburn, I'm moody. I also have a sore throat. Maybe I'm getting sick? I also linked my chart...is it too early to tell anything? I mean, I know better than to symptom spot (hell, Ive told others not to do it), but I cant help it...i have them and they drive me NUTS. However...everything except for the areolas has happened to me before. OHMYLORD I hate this. :cry::help:


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Okay, kiddos...I'm in full-on TWW sanity-hanging-on-by-a-limb mode. I have refused to voice any of my symptoms aloud because Im scared to death to feel hope. But I figured if I can talk to anybody, I can talk to my forum girls.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, and I am focused on *trying* to wait to test until I'm 14dpo, which is also the day I'm supposed to start (on average). I really do have symptoms, guys...my tatas are CRAZY sore and my areolas are darker than normal (Im a redhead and extremely pale, so I don't have much of an areola...lol...but right now, I actually have them! I cant remember this ever happening.) I'm exhausted for no discernible reason, I've got heartburn, I'm moody. I also have a sore throat. Maybe I'm getting sick? I also linked my chart...is it too early to tell anything? I mean, I know better than to symptom spot (hell, Ive told others not to do it), but I cant help it...i have them and they drive me NUTS. However...everything except for the areolas has happened to me before. OHMYLORD I hate this. :cry::help:

I wish I had awesome words of wisdom but I don't. I would do your best to wait to test, but I know how hard it is to wait. It sounds very promising and I wish you all kinds of luck. While I really want my own BFP I think the only thing I want as much is to start seeing you guys start showing off some BFPs!

Quick strange question....I thought we took temps first thing in the morning because the temp goes up when you get up and move around. But mine temps go down. Is this odd?


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Okay, kiddos...I'm in full-on TWW sanity-hanging-on-by-a-limb mode. I have refused to voice any of my symptoms aloud because Im scared to death to feel hope. But I figured if I can talk to anybody, I can talk to my forum girls.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, and I am focused on *trying* to wait to test until I'm 14dpo, which is also the day I'm supposed to start (on average). I really do have symptoms, guys...my tatas are CRAZY sore and my areolas are darker than normal (Im a redhead and extremely pale, so I don't have much of an areola...lol...but right now, I actually have them! I cant remember this ever happening.) I'm exhausted for no discernible reason, I've got heartburn, I'm moody. I also have a sore throat. Maybe I'm getting sick? I also linked my chart...is it too early to tell anything? I mean, I know better than to symptom spot (hell, Ive told others not to do it), but I cant help it...i have them and they drive me NUTS. However...everything except for the areolas has happened to me before. OHMYLORD I hate this. :cry::help:

All I can say is hang in there! Is there anything else that you can focus on? When I need to redirect my attention I find scrapbooking and reading to be super helpful. Mood swings don't typically occur in the first couple of weeks of pregnancy right? Or did I misread something somewhere?:shrug:


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Okay, kiddos...I'm in full-on TWW sanity-hanging-on-by-a-limb mode. I have refused to voice any of my symptoms aloud because Im scared to death to feel hope. But I figured if I can talk to anybody, I can talk to my forum girls.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, and I am focused on *trying* to wait to test until I'm 14dpo, which is also the day I'm supposed to start (on average). I really do have symptoms, guys...my tatas are CRAZY sore and my areolas are darker than normal (Im a redhead and extremely pale, so I don't have much of an areola...lol...but right now, I actually have them! I cant remember this ever happening.) I'm exhausted for no discernible reason, I've got heartburn, I'm moody. I also have a sore throat. Maybe I'm getting sick? I also linked my chart...is it too early to tell anything? I mean, I know better than to symptom spot (hell, Ive told others not to do it), but I cant help it...i have them and they drive me NUTS. However...everything except for the areolas has happened to me before. OHMYLORD I hate this. :cry::help:


Darkening of the areolas is a VERY good sign!!!! :happydance: good luck!!!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Okay, kiddos...I'm in full-on TWW sanity-hanging-on-by-a-limb mode. I have refused to voice any of my symptoms aloud because Im scared to death to feel hope. But I figured if I can talk to anybody, I can talk to my forum girls.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, and I am focused on *trying* to wait to test until I'm 14dpo, which is also the day I'm supposed to start (on average). I really do have symptoms, guys...my tatas are CRAZY sore and my areolas are darker than normal (Im a redhead and extremely pale, so I don't have much of an areola...lol...but right now, I actually have them! I cant remember this ever happening.) I'm exhausted for no discernible reason, I've got heartburn, I'm moody. I also have a sore throat. Maybe I'm getting sick? I also linked my chart...is it too early to tell anything? I mean, I know better than to symptom spot (hell, Ive told others not to do it), but I cant help it...i have them and they drive me NUTS. However...everything except for the areolas has happened to me before. OHMYLORD I hate this. :cry::help:

Oh man, those all sound great! And your chart looks to me like it could be triphasic if you have a couple more really high temps. Which isn't a guarantee of course but still! I'm crossing everything for you! My advice is wait to test but tell us the minute you do :D


----------



## DosPinkies

I went ahead and took a FRER test this morning and as expected - bfn. My temp dipped a little today. I was up aaaall night because I couldn't sleep and felt like crap. I started having pains last night in my very lower back that feels like kidney pain. It hurts especially when I have to pee and when I pee. It's not strong enough to be a stone (I know all too well what those feel like), but it still hurts like a mother. I don't know what's up with that, but it kept me up, too. Any temping is probably not super accurate since I didn't really sleep. :\ In any case, I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle, but we'll see what happens in the next few days. AF is due on Monday...which is fitting since Mondays suck anyways. Boo face. :(


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> I went ahead and took a FRER test this morning and as expected - bfn. My temp dipped a little today. I was up aaaall night because I couldn't sleep and felt like crap. I started having pains last night in my very lower back that feels like kidney pain. It hurts especially when I have to pee and when I pee. It's not strong enough to be a stone (I know all too well what those feel like), but it still hurts like a mother. I don't know what's up with that, but it kept me up, too. Any temping is probably not super accurate since I didn't really sleep. :\ In any case, I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle, but we'll see what happens in the next few days. AF is due on Monday...which is fitting since Mondays suck anyways. Boo face. :(

feel better!


----------



## ladders

DosPinkies said:


> Okay, kiddos...I'm in full-on TWW sanity-hanging-on-by-a-limb mode. I have refused to voice any of my symptoms aloud because Im scared to death to feel hope. But I figured if I can talk to anybody, I can talk to my forum girls.
> 
> I'm 9dpo today, and I am focused on *trying* to wait to test until I'm 14dpo, which is also the day I'm supposed to start (on average). I really do have symptoms, guys...my tatas are CRAZY sore and my areolas are darker than normal (Im a redhead and extremely pale, so I don't have much of an areola...lol...but right now, I actually have them! I cant remember this ever happening.) I'm exhausted for no discernible reason, I've got heartburn, I'm moody. I also have a sore throat. Maybe I'm getting sick? I also linked my chart...is it too early to tell anything? I mean, I know better than to symptom spot (hell, Ive told others not to do it), but I cant help it...i have them and they drive me NUTS. However...everything except for the areolas has happened to me before. OHMYLORD I hate this. :cry::help:

I'm exactly the same dospinkies, 9dpo today and bbs really sore and feel bigger (they are only small so can feel a change) thought my areola looked bigger and darker today that I found myself measuring them and even debated taking a picture so if af comes can compare them during a normal cycle. Panicked that someone could stumble across them on my mobile or dh could see and think i was sending dirty pics to people lol!

Thanks ladies for all the support feel better today but scared to be hopeful, if af comes I vow never to symptom spot again!


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Quick strange question....I thought we took temps first thing in the morning because the temp goes up when you get up and move around. But mine temps go down. Is this odd?

Huh. Yeah, they're definitely supposed to go up. In theory though of course.

My temping confusion for the day is that these past 3 mornings I've realized that I don't actually sleep until my alarm like I thought. DH wakes me up or one of the cats does and then I doze until it's time for me to be up. Who knew? I tested it this morning by temping when I first woke up and then an hour later when my alarm went off. There was a .5 degree difference! That's huge. So I guess the new plan is to set a really early alarm and then go back to sleep. DH's going to be thrilled but oh well. So I tried to mess with my temps to adjust back to how much they went up based on how long I was awake for and then to adjust to the new time I'm going to be temping at. Clearly accurate. So glad I decided to start temping during AF so I could get all this straightened out. 

Also, whose temp is 96.3? That's adjusted but still! It was only 96.6 when I took it. I'm pretty sure that's absurdly low. I am always cold though...


----------



## PDReggie

Feel better dospinkies! 

Good Luck ladders!

Curiousowl, I am totally also stalking your chart. I do usually wake up when DH alarm goes off but am back asleep within minutes so I am ignoring that one. Maybe that's why my temp goes down when I get up? I took it the other day in the afternoon because I thought I was getting sick and I wasn't sure if I had a fever. It was lower than my morning temp and so I kept doing it and it kept being lower. I think maybe I'm nuts. 

So, one of my co-workers told me today that she is pregnant. I'm less conflicted about her than when the lady in our court told me she was pregnant. This co-worker has been trying and doing fertility treatments for close to three years. She knows I'm trying so she was upset telling me. I assured her that I am ecstatic for her. Does anyone else have certain people that they are less jealous or not jealous of but others that they are? Does that even make sense?


----------



## fairyy

I am out. AF is here.


----------



## PDReggie

fairyy said:


> I am out. AF is here.

That sucks. I'm sorry.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos Pinkies, I am really crossing my fingers for you this cycle! :) I hope it's your turn for your BFP! 

ladders, it's so hard not to symptom spot! I know! This is my third cycle trying and I have vowed the same...no symptom spotting! We can do it! lol We should start a symptom spotters anonymous!

PDreggie, curiousowl, all temping buddies! How do I put my Fertility Friend chart in my signature?! I have been temping and the odd thing is I am on CD8 and all my temps have been the same except two days. They come out at 97.1. I think that's really odd! I will say I haven't been doing it at exactly the same time everyday but trying to keep it between 8-8:30 but my husband does wake up and start chatting to me around 7. Maybe I should start temping then?!


----------



## curiousowl

*ladders, DosPinkies* good luck to both of you! Don't give up hope until AF shows!

*fairyy*, so sorry to hear that :( I hope next cycle will be yours! (And mine! I'm CD3 today so we can be cycle buds.)

*lsd2721*, go to your fertility friend homepage (fertilityfriend.com/home/whatever) when you're logged in and then click on share in the upper right corner and it'll give you the code to use :) Can't wait to see your chart. Maybe you're just one of those lucky women who has very clear temps! Give it a cycle and then see. I was doing some more research and it sounds like people seem pretty convinced that doing it the moment you're conscious helps. Having seen my .5 degree increase I think I believe. Maybe you could try that too? Try 1 day at 7am and then another day later like normal.


----------



## fairyy

@curiousowl: Oh you are my cycle buddy then.:hugs:
Hope this is our cycle.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> I am out. AF is here.
> 
> That sucks. I'm sorry.Click to expand...

I'm Sorry fairyy.

I am trying to decide if and when I am going to test. Sunday would be CD28 for me. What do you ladies think? I am more concerned about having to tell my new employer if I am, in fact pregnant...


----------



## curiousowl

Hmmm, it doesn't sound like you're dying to test, right? In that case I'd wait until AF was due. If you are pregnant then you are and hopefully work would just be happy for you! It might not be ideal for them but a good employer shouldn't let that fall on you.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Hmmm, it doesn't sound like you're dying to test, right? In that case I'd wait until AF was due. If you are pregnant then you are and hopefully work would just be happy for you! It might not be ideal for them but a good employer shouldn't let that fall on you.

The problem is, my cycles have been a little inconsistent lately...so I am not 100% sure when AF is really due this month. And you right, whatever the reality is, is what it is. I do believe everything happens for a reason, even if it is overwhelming at times.


----------



## DosPinkies

Pdreggie - it makes perfect sense. I've been getting pretty pissed as people I've known have gotten pregnant...girls who A. didn't even have to try, B. are not nice people, and C. don't want it. However, I have one friend who is pregnant who is a lovely person and has been trying for 7 years. I couldn't be happier for her. It sounds bad to admit all of that aloud, but it's completely normal I think.

Fairyy - sorry girl :\

Curiousowl - my temps run lower than others...mid 96 is pretty normal for me in the AM. It's not too low. Anything between 96.0 and 98.9 is considered normal.

Thank you everyone for the support. I'm working on hanging in there.


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Curiousowl, I am totally also stalking your chart. I do usually wake up when DH alarm goes off but am back asleep within minutes so I am ignoring that one. Maybe that's why my temp goes down when I get up? I took it the other day in the afternoon because I thought I was getting sick and I wasn't sure if I had a fever. It was lower than my morning temp and so I kept doing it and it kept being lower. I think maybe I'm nuts.

My guess is if you did take your temp first thing when you woke up and then again a half hour later or so it would be higher. I think I read something about afternoon temps being off so I wouldn't worry too much. And I'm sure your DH's alarm wouldn't be a problem if you fall back asleep. I'm only worried because I kind of toss and turn and doze. I think you're doing it right :)




DosPinkies said:


> Curiousowl - my temps run lower than others...mid 96 is pretty normal for me in the AM. It's not too low. Anything between 96.0 and 98.9 is considered normal.

Oh thank you! So glad to hear that! Being the crazy person I am I immediately googled "low BBT" and saw all of these scary things about hypothyroid, etc when I'm pretty sure I'm fine, just have low temps. (And of course I'm basing that off 1 temp that could be weird but I honestly think it's the most accurate of the 3.)


----------



## Miskas mommy

So AF finally shows her ugly face today..... 46 days.. what a :witch: she really is.. but that is ok.. now i can actually try and start figuring out my cycle... 

and an update on my memier.. she is still hanging in there.. but not much change... she is trying to breath on her own without the vent.. going ok.. but still pretty rough.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie, I have a friend who repeatedly told me she DOES NOT want kids. If I ever found out she was pregnant, I'd totally be jealous...
In general, I think it's natural to be happy for those who seem to be fighting for it or wanting it.

Fairyy, Sorry about AF. Maybe next month.

MgreenM, I dunno how u can hold back on testing. I'd totally start doing so. If u can wait...hey, why not! Save the tests and $$ too.


----------



## ladders

Fairyy and miskas mommy sorry to hear the witch has arrived truly gutting I know. 

Pdreggie I'm exactly the same three co workers in the last month announced pregnancy one trying for three and a half years i was really pleased for. One for two years i was happy for and one first month younger than me and not so bothered that I just can't bring myself to be happy for. Horrible of me really. The worst was when I had to take dh sperm sample to the fertility clinic as dh has a low sperm count not sure just yet how bad, not only was the centre past the labour part so all massively pregnant woman around which you have to walk past that not bad enough but on the way back walked past a woman massively pregnant in dressing gown clearly about to go into full blown labour chain smoking! Could have run over and kicked her felt so jealous and mad!


----------



## MgreenM

SoonToBePreg said:


> PDReggie, I have a friend who repeatedly told me she DOES NOT want kids. If I ever found out she was pregnant, I'd totally be jealous...
> In general, I think it's natural to be happy for those who seem to be fighting for it or wanting it.
> 
> Fairyy, Sorry about AF. Maybe next month.
> 
> MgreenM, I dunno how u can hold back on testing. I'd totally start doing so. If u can wait...hey, why not! Save the tests and $$ too.

I think I'm not itching to test because if I am pregnant, that means I have to tell my new employer...I would feel absolutely horrible having to do that when I don't even start the job until the end in February. Also, I have had such a rough week that I am just so over tired and stressed that I haven't thought about it a whole lot...


----------



## DosPinkies

MgreenM - it's actually much better when you can hold off, so it's good you're feeling that way. No need to break your heart with a BFN if you don't have to!

Ladders - it looks like we're cycle buddies! Our cycles are even about the same length...mine range between 24-27, but it's most commonly 25. Have you tested at all yet?

Miskasmommy - Sorry about AF, but good attitude! You recently came off the BCP right? That would explain that crazy long cycle. Hopefully it will even out this time.


----------



## MgreenM

That's true. Seeing that BFN is awful! I am thinking I might wait another week. With how stressed I have been this week, that could have an effect on my cycle. In addition, if I do get a BFP, then I can 100% say (even though it is true today) that I really didn't know I was pregnant when I accepted the offer. I did write my resignation letter today and I will be handing it in on Monday. I know I will feel a lot of relief once I do that. 

Do you ladies have anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## SoonToBePreg

So, my sister just called to tell me she's pregnant. 9 weeks! She was waiting to finish grad school in December, so I guess it happened right away for her...a little early actually. I'm a lil jealous, but really happy for her and for her in laws who have been bugging them for kids.


----------



## MgreenM

SoonToBePreg said:


> So, my sister just called to tell me she's pregnant. 9 weeks! She was waiting to finish grad school in December, so I guess it happened right away for her...a little early actually. I'm a lil jealous, but really happy for her and for her in laws who have been bugging them for kids.

congrats! At least she is close to done with grad school! I understand the little bit of jealousy. I think we all feel it sometimes.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, congrats SoonToBe.


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> MgreenM - it's actually much better when you can hold off, so it's good you're feeling that way. No need to break your heart with a BFN if you don't have to!
> 
> Ladders - it looks like we're cycle buddies! Our cycles are even about the same length...mine range between 24-27, but it's most commonly 25. Have you tested at all yet?
> 
> Miskasmommy - Sorry about AF, but good attitude! You recently came off the BCP right? That would explain that crazy long cycle. Hopefully it will even out this time.

that's right..lets hope next month is more normal! i am going to assume that it will go back to right around 30 days.. thats what it used to be.


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Fairyy and miskas mommy sorry to hear the witch has arrived truly gutting I know.
> 
> Pdreggie I'm exactly the same three co workers in the last month announced pregnancy one trying for three and a half years i was really pleased for. One for two years i was happy for and one first month younger than me and not so bothered that I just can't bring myself to be happy for. Horrible of me really. The worst was when I had to take dh sperm sample to the fertility clinic as dh has a low sperm count not sure just yet how bad, not only was the centre past the labour part so all massively pregnant woman around which you have to walk past that not bad enough but on the way back walked past a woman massively pregnant in dressing gown clearly about to go into full blown labour chain smoking! Could have run over and kicked her felt so jealous and mad!

I sorry. That sucks! I'm a former smoker and try not to birch at others about it because I know how effing hard it was to quit but I probably would have run her over!



MgreenM said:


> That's true. Seeing that BFN is awful! I am thinking I might wait another week. With how stressed I have been this week, that could have an effect on my cycle. In addition, if I do get a BFP, then I can 100% say (even though it is true today) that I really didn't know I was pregnant when I accepted the offer. I did write my resignation letter today and I will be handing it in on Monday. I know I will feel a lot of relief once I do that.
> 
> Do you ladies have anything fun planned for the weekend?

Good luck! On everything! I hope everything gets less stressful soon.



SoonToBePreg said:


> So, my sister just called to tell me she's pregnant. 9 weeks! She was waiting to finish grad school in December, so I guess it happened right away for her...a little early actually. I'm a lil jealous, but really happy for her and for her in laws who have been bugging them for kids.

Good for her! But hopefully you will be there soon too.


----------



## DosPinkies

Ya ever notice how the last couple of days of the TWW feel like two weeks in and of themselves? Oh myyyyyy. Torture, I tell you...torture.

The other thing that is torturous is that I've been having lower back pain for about 3 days now that feels kidney-related. Today I started to have some pain in my right ovary area. None of it is severe, but it's at least moderate. I have no idea what it could be. I'm not having any UTI symptoms or anything...it's just weird.


----------



## lesbianmommys

I'm new to this site and hoping to gain some more information as well as support in this process. My partner and I just tried for the first time this cycle, we are only 4 DPO and we inseminated 2 days prior to ovulation and on the day of ovulation (advice about when to inseminate welcome). We are still VERY new to this process though and still in the process of trying to get a handle on my basal temperature cycles. My temperature spiked yesterday, cycle day 20, and jumped even higher today, cycle day 21. I know it is too early to really look for signs or anything but maybe you all can help with what to look for..... I know I want my basal temperature to stay high, but at what cycle day can I begin to get excited if my basal temp is still high? Obviously a good indicator will be a missed period, but can I use early pregnancy tests before a missed period?

I have been reading everything I can but I am finding some inconsistencies and I would rather hear from others experiencing this or whom have already experienced this. Thank you!


----------



## HotMessJess84

I am so frustrated! I recently came off bcp so not sure exactly when I ovulated or when AF is due. I had 2 days of withdrawal bleeding after stopping the pill. So I'm assuming I'm between 8-18 dpo. Depending on my last AF which was 12/18 or counting from the wb on 12/28. 

I keep feeling wet down there and thinking AF is coming any minute. Past two days I've had the tiniest bit of red blood on the tissue when I wiped after using the bathroom, like barely there, so not sure if that is implantation bleeding? Of course I've been testing like a crazy person and all bfn. I haven't used an FRER yet because my husband and I are going thru a rough patch financially and can't afford them (especially with the chance of wasting them) :(

So, that's where I'm at now. Stressed about money and feeling like a brat cause my 30th birthday is in a few weeks and can't do much to celebrate. I'm still clinging to a lil hope that I can get a bfp as a birthday gift but with my luck I am just having a long cycle because of stopping bcp. 

Sorry for the rant :/


----------



## DosPinkies

lesbianmommys said:


> I'm new to this site and hoping to gain some more information as well as support in this process. My partner and I just tried for the first time this cycle, we are only 4 DPO and we inseminated 2 days prior to ovulation and on the day of ovulation (advice about when to inseminate welcome). We are still VERY new to this process though and still in the process of trying to get a handle on my basal temperature cycles. My temperature spiked yesterday, cycle day 20, and jumped even higher today, cycle day 21. I know it is too early to really look for signs or anything but maybe you all can help with what to look for..... I know I want my basal temperature to stay high, but at what cycle day can I begin to get excited if my basal temp is still high? Obviously a good indicator will be a missed period, but can I use early pregnancy tests before a missed period?
> 
> I have been reading everything I can but I am finding some inconsistencies and I would rather hear from others experiencing this or whom have already experienced this. Thank you!

Welcome! Well I can't really help answer your question about insemination timing, as I don't know anything about it. 

As far as your other questions - in general, you're looking for a drop right before ovulation, and a rise after, though the way it rises is different for everyone. Sometimes it spikes the day after, sometimes gradually. What you're describing sounds pretty typical, regardless of pregnancy. *Usually* your temp will stay high-ish (though fluctuations may happen) throughout your luteal phase (the part between ovulation and AF). If you're pregnant, it stays up. If you're not, you'll see a dip just before AF arrives...sometimes 3 or 4 days before, sometimes only a day before. It will take some time of you charting before you figure out what is typical for you. 

Some pregnancy tests work up to 6 days before a missed period, some not as much. It depends on the amount of the pregnancy hormone they detect, which varies by brand. First Response Early Results (FRER) seems to be the most sensitive on the market. However, even with that test, you may have to wait until you miss a period. It's always better to wait. If you start testing several days before, you're more likely to get negatives (even if you are in fact pregnant), and negatives do a number on your emotions and sanity. If you can hold out, do.

The reason you see inconsistencies in info is because the way your body behaves is not going to be exactly like anyone else's. It's a learning process.

Hopefully that helped some. Good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## MgreenM

HotMessJess84 said:


> I am so frustrated! I recently came off bcp so not sure exactly when I ovulated or when AF is due. I had 2 days of withdrawal bleeding after stopping the pill. So I'm assuming I'm between 8-18 dpo. Depending on my last AF which was 12/18 or counting from the wb on 12/28.
> 
> I keep feeling wet down there and thinking AF is coming any minute. Past two days I've had the tiniest bit of red blood on the tissue when I wiped after using the bathroom, like barely there, so not sure if that is implantation bleeding? Of course I've been testing like a crazy person and all bfn. I haven't used an FRER yet because my husband and I are going thru a rough patch financially and can't afford them (especially with the chance of wasting them) :(
> 
> So, that's where I'm at now. Stressed about money and feeling like a brat cause my 30th birthday is in a few weeks and can't do much to celebrate. I'm still clinging to a lil hope that I can get a bfp as a birthday gift but with my luck I am just having a long cycle because of stopping bcp.
> 
> Sorry for the rant :/

I am so sorry to hear all this. :hugs: It's hard when your body changes and you don't know what to expect with your cycles. While I have been off birth control for a while, my cycles have been a little inconsistent lately and that is stressful! What if you plan a potluck dinner party for your birthday? It would be low cost but you can still do something special. If you live somewhere that is warm, you could always do a picnic or something. Have you told your husband how you are feeling? I know sometimes they may not fully understand, but if they don't know, they can't support you. I told DH some of my frustrations and where I think some of my feelings are coming from and I feel a little better. I don't think anything changed, but just being able to talk about it helps.


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas mommy said:


> So AF finally shows her ugly face today..... 46 days.. what a :witch: she really is.. but that is ok.. now i can actually try and start figuring out my cycle...
> 
> and an update on my memier.. she is still hanging in there.. but not much change... she is trying to breath on her own without the vent.. going ok.. but still pretty rough.

Booo about AF but glad to hear things are okay with your memier. Hope she continues to improve! And here's to a better cycle next go around.




DosPinkies said:


> Ya ever notice how the last couple of days of the TWW feel like two weeks in and of themselves? Oh myyyyyy. Torture, I tell you...torture.
> 
> The other thing that is torturous is that I've been having lower back pain for about 3 days now that feels kidney-related. Today I started to have some pain in my right ovary area. None of it is severe, but it's at least moderate. I have no idea what it could be. I'm not having any UTI symptoms or anything...it's just weird.

Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well!! I'm hoping it is weird BFP symptoms for you ;) Are you planning to wait until AF is late to test again? Try to distract yourself with fun things the rest the weekend!




HotMessJess84 said:


> I am so frustrated! I recently came off bcp so not sure exactly when I ovulated or when AF is due. I had 2 days of withdrawal bleeding after stopping the pill. So I'm assuming I'm between 8-18 dpo. Depending on my last AF which was 12/18 or counting from the wb on 12/28.
> 
> I keep feeling wet down there and thinking AF is coming any minute. Past two days I've had the tiniest bit of red blood on the tissue when I wiped after using the bathroom, like barely there, so not sure if that is implantation bleeding? Of course I've been testing like a crazy person and all bfn. I haven't used an FRER yet because my husband and I are going thru a rough patch financially and can't afford them (especially with the chance of wasting them) :(
> 
> So, that's where I'm at now. Stressed about money and feeling like a brat cause my 30th birthday is in a few weeks and can't do much to celebrate. I'm still clinging to a lil hope that I can get a bfp as a birthday gift but with my luck I am just having a long cycle because of stopping bcp.
> 
> Sorry for the rant :/

That really sucks that your body isn't cooperating, sorry. My dr did tell me that coming off the pill can be a really fertile time so don't count yourself out yet. I hope you get your BFP this cycle but if not maybe try temping and/or OPKs if they're at all feasible? It's only been a few days here and I can already tell those will be the only things keeping me at least sort of sane.


----------



## DosPinkies

Yep, curiousowl, no more testing unless I actually miss it. Three more days! Stay away :witch: :thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

:dust: Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Yep, curiousowl, no more testing unless I actually miss it. Three more days! Stay away :witch: :thumbup:

Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladders

Dospinkies we definitely are cycle buddies I'm 11dpo today and usually cycle either 25 or 26. Haven't tested yet because have had a weekend with both myself and dh being off work which doesn't happen very often and knew testing and getting a bfn would upset me and ruin the weekend. Dh also starting to feel like is his fault its not happening and is getting grumpy when I get upset so I'm trying to hide it from him and don't want to test while he's around if that makes sense. Trying to hold out until weds but know I'll be so tempted in the morning! 
When are you planning on testing? Your af would be due tomorrow right?


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders - That's a good reason not to test. Even if you tell you yourself you won't be disappointed and upset, it's inevitable. Your poor DH :( I know mine gets sensitive whenever it comes up (we had an SA done and his numbers weren't TERRIBLE, but they weren't great either...35mil count and 40% motility)...and he's flat-out admitted that it makes him feel like less of a man - like his manhood is a failure. I of course told him that's the furthest thing from the truth, but I know that's how men think. It breaks my heart. I just have to encourage him that no matter what his SA says, it's no big deal and it means nothing about him as a man. He seems to have gotten to a better place with it lately. Have you gotten an SA back on your DH yet? 

AF could arrive as early as Monday. Monday would be CD24, which is sometimes when it comes, but it averages CD25. However, it's been as late as CD27 (well, once CD29 but that was a weird fluke). My plan is to wait all the way through Tuesday (CD 25) and if it hasn't come by the time I wake up Wednesday, I'll test. Fingers crossed, but I'm admittedly pretty pessimistic about it. I wish I weren't, but I am. I've felt out this cycle ever since ovulation...just didnt feel like we timed stuff right. You can see on my chart that we didn't get much BDing done - for lots of different reasons including DH's work schedule - so I just haven't been hopeful. :( I'm still crossing my fingers though. I guess we'll see! [-o&lt;

I'm keeping my other fingers crossed for you! :dust: for us both.


----------



## TryingInTexas

Have been out of town for a couple of days, just got caught up on everyone's progress. Wanted to say I'm sorry for the BFNs I saw. Here's hoping the next cycle is BFP positive for you!!

DosPinkies, my fingers (and toes, and eyeballs, and anything else I can think of) are crossed for you!

Miskas Mommy, is she doing any better? Sending positive thoughts and virtual hugs your way. 

Ladders, I'm sorry the visit was so frustrating, that sucks. Are you still waiting on results? Completely understand on waiting to test - I hope you and DH were at least able to have a nice weekend together. Fingers crossed for when you do start testing!

I finally tried to post my chart in my signature (first month with temping and it's been really helpful to hear everyone's advice and input in this forum), but not sure I did it right. We'll see when I post if I did it right. 

Today's supposed to be the day AF shows here, so just sitting here waiting. :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## MgreenM

TryingInTexas said:


> Have been out of town for a couple of days, just got caught up on everyone's progress. Wanted to say I'm sorry for the BFNs I saw. Here's hoping the next cycle is BFP positive for you!!
> 
> DosPinkies, my fingers (and toes, and eyeballs, and anything else I can think of) are crossed for you!
> 
> Miskas Mommy, is she doing any better? Sending positive thoughts and virtual hugs your way.
> 
> Ladders, I'm sorry the visit was so frustrating, that sucks. Are you still waiting on results? Completely understand on waiting to test - I hope you and DH were at least able to have a nice weekend together. Fingers crossed for when you do start testing!
> 
> I finally tried to post my chart in my signature (first month with temping and it's been really helpful to hear everyone's advice and input in this forum), but not sure I did it right. We'll see when I post if I did it right.
> 
> Today's supposed to be the day AF shows here, so just sitting here waiting. :dust: to everyone!!

Trying - I hope you had a good trip! Today would be CD 28 for me. Still no sign of AF. Haven't decided when I want to test yet...Maybe next weekend...since things have been so wacky and stressful over the last week. I don't think I want to add anything. Plus, as my NP said, no need to make a pregnancy "longer" than it already is. If I do get a BFP, I don't know how excited I will be just because of the timing with all of my transitions that are going on. I mean, of course I will be happy, just the timing isn't the greatest. Oh well...we will see what life throws my way and I will deal with things as they come.


----------



## TryingInTexas

MgreenM said:


> TryingInTexas said:
> 
> 
> Have been out of town for a couple of days, just got caught up on everyone's progress. Wanted to say I'm sorry for the BFNs I saw. Here's hoping the next cycle is BFP positive for you!!
> 
> DosPinkies, my fingers (and toes, and eyeballs, and anything else I can think of) are crossed for you!
> 
> Miskas Mommy, is she doing any better? Sending positive thoughts and virtual hugs your way.
> 
> Ladders, I'm sorry the visit was so frustrating, that sucks. Are you still waiting on results? Completely understand on waiting to test - I hope you and DH were at least able to have a nice weekend together. Fingers crossed for when you do start testing!
> 
> I finally tried to post my chart in my signature (first month with temping and it's been really helpful to hear everyone's advice and input in this forum), but not sure I did it right. We'll see when I post if I did it right.
> 
> Today's supposed to be the day AF shows here, so just sitting here waiting. :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> Trying - I hope you had a good trip! Today would be CD 28 for me. Still no sign of AF. Haven't decided when I want to test yet...Maybe next weekend...since things have been so wacky and stressful over the last week. I don't think I want to add anything. Plus, as my NP said, no need to make a pregnancy "longer" than it already is. If I do get a BFP, I don't know how excited I will be just because of the timing with all of my transitions that are going on. I mean, of course I will be happy, just the timing isn't the greatest. Oh well...we will see what life throws my way and I will deal with things as they come.Click to expand...

Mgreen, how long are your cycles usually? Hope this next week is less stressful for you! :flower:


----------



## MgreenM

TryingInTexas said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryingInTexas said:
> 
> 
> Have been out of town for a couple of days, just got caught up on everyone's progress. Wanted to say I'm sorry for the BFNs I saw. Here's hoping the next cycle is BFP positive for you!!
> 
> DosPinkies, my fingers (and toes, and eyeballs, and anything else I can think of) are crossed for you!
> 
> Miskas Mommy, is she doing any better? Sending positive thoughts and virtual hugs your way.
> 
> Ladders, I'm sorry the visit was so frustrating, that sucks. Are you still waiting on results? Completely understand on waiting to test - I hope you and DH were at least able to have a nice weekend together. Fingers crossed for when you do start testing!
> 
> I finally tried to post my chart in my signature (first month with temping and it's been really helpful to hear everyone's advice and input in this forum), but not sure I did it right. We'll see when I post if I did it right.
> 
> Today's supposed to be the day AF shows here, so just sitting here waiting. :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> Trying - I hope you had a good trip! Today would be CD 28 for me. Still no sign of AF. Haven't decided when I want to test yet...Maybe next weekend...since things have been so wacky and stressful over the last week. I don't think I want to add anything. Plus, as my NP said, no need to make a pregnancy "longer" than it already is. If I do get a BFP, I don't know how excited I will be just because of the timing with all of my transitions that are going on. I mean, of course I will be happy, just the timing isn't the greatest. Oh well...we will see what life throws my way and I will deal with things as they come.Click to expand...
> 
> Mgreen, how long are your cycles usually? Hope this next week is less stressful for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Prior to last summer, I was clockwork 28 days, then I had about 6 months of clockwork 21 days. Last month was 25 days. I am turning in my letter of resignation tomorrow.


----------



## DosPinkies

Texas - thank you! My fingers and toes are crossed that your :witch: stays away, too. Ever since we started trying, I've been kind of fascinated by how life stages change how you look at things. Before this (mid-20s to now), I never even noticed when AF was about to arrive and truly, I didn't care. Before that (late teens-early 20s), I was relieved when AF arrived. And now? The wait feels like months and then when it does get here, all I want to do is cry. I miss the days when I didn't even think about it, ya know?

Green - you got it right when you said whatever it is that life gives you right now (or doesn't give you), you can handle it. It's good that even if AF gets here soon, you have so many good things coming up to be excited about!


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking good thoughts for you both too *ladders* and *TryingInTexas*!!! :af: Only question for all you ladies close to testing... who's gonna be our first BFP?! :D


----------



## ladders

Dospinkies we get all results on Friday have an appointment booked in the morning, but I couldn't get day off work so have to go on a break so doubley hoping for good results or don't know how I'll go back. Af due Tues or weds so if comes at least Friday not long to wait. Sorry to hear about your dh lower count does seem like we have a lot in common! 

Have had a lovely weekend hope everyone else has had a nice time. No symptoms so really worried I'm out this month, not wanting to test because can still have some hope for the next two days if I don't.


----------



## DosPinkies

Somebody tell me to stop googling early symptoms! Lol...I'm glad my DH is working today so he's not here to scold me... :blush:


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Somebody tell me to stop googling early symptoms! Lol...I'm glad my DH is working today so he's not here to scold me... :blush:


lol. Step away from google! Seriously though, I have no room to talk. I google this stuff until my fingers are raw so I feel ya :rolleyes:


----------



## MgreenM

I talked with DH a lot tonight as my mood has been all over the place...DH thought that if I am pregnant, maybe the surge in hormones could be the reason for my anxiety lately. So we talked about when I should test and I think we agreed to give it another week...part of me wants to test sooner because it may put my mind at ease, part of me wants to wait because I just don't need anything else to add right now. I will probably stick with the original plan of waiting...I just hate feeling like this so much. I also know that at least a piece of it is work related and that will be getting better soon. 

Do any of you have dogs? What was it like when you first got them? How long was the transition period and who had a harder time? You or the dog? I feel like I am not handling the transition well but that the dog is...but again, there is a lot on my plate...


----------



## RForReal

Hey Ladies! I've been super busy lately so I just caught up on the last few days. Looks like a few are close to testing! Good luck! I hope that AF stays away for you. 

I'm waiting to ovulate but expect to on Tuesday so hopefully this is our month!

I had to come on here because I just had a mini meltdown moment and since we aren't telling people that we are trying, I come on here to vent to you all. My hubby was talking to my MIL tonight and I was sitting next to him. Completely out of the blue she was like, well from a grandma's perspective times a ticking, you don't want to wait too long. My husband was talking about my job so it's not like it was in context of the conversation. I understand that she doesn't know we are trying. But she does know that DH has sperm issues because she was with him when he originally had the surgery years ago to try to correct it. It's just so insensitive. As if I need her to remind me that I am going to be 30 and haven't had a baby yet. I'm very well aware. We've been trying for almost a year now and it just kills me for her to make a comment like that. She's got some nerve. Ugh! 

Even more reason I hope this is our month and we don't have to deal with insensitive comments from her anymore. Thanks for reading and letting me vent!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think it should be legal to punch anyone who pulls the baby pressure thing. You never know if someone is struggling to conceive or doesn't want kids or what. Mind your own business!

I'm still catching up because I stayed away for a few days out of crankiness. We definitely missed my fertile period due to DH being sick, our first month of trying  The good news is, though, is that I paid close attention and realized I had some pretty clear ovulation symptoms, which should make tracking and timing things easier in general, without having to temp and pee on sticks and all that. Hopefully it proves to be a pattern (or even more hopefully, I get pregnant right away, and ovulation symptoms are a moot point). I've been able to see my baby nephew more often and get some good snuggles, though, so that helps. He's getting so big now.

We were planning to take a break for a few months if I didn't get pregnant the first two months of trying, but now that I've been cheated out of a month, I'm tempted not to take the break. Based on my current cycles, the odds of an actual Christmas baby would be low, and that would be my biggest worry. Ah, well, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it, I guess.

Hoping to see some BFP posts here soon so I can live vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## Ttcsandiego

Hi there, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon, as I just found this site tonight.

I'm 29 and TTC #1 since March of 2013. When my bf and I started trying, I didn't feel much pressure. But then my younger sister announced her pregnancy (due in June) and now I feel like I'm somehow a failure for not conceiving sooner. Seeing everyone so excited (first grand baby on either side)....it's just tough when it's not you. And it's even tougher when she brags that she conceived her very first cycle off BCP. I'm happy for her and I'm happy I will be an aunt, but at the same time it's like wtf. I have so many emotions about it all.

For the past two cycles I've really been doing my research and trying to help myself as much as I can. I don't want to take the 'relax and it will happen' approach, as I feel like if I do that, I'm somehow wasting time. Anyone else feel like that? I feel better and it helps keep me focused on my goal when I'm educating myself and reading about other women's stories. 

I thought for sure last month was my month. I had such a positive outlook, I just had a different feeling about it. I was taking vitex pills, drinking a fertility tea, going to acupuncture once a week, we were using Preseed, and I was of course taking prenatals. I had EWCM, got a positive OPK, we had sex 3 times over that 48 hour period....and I thought bam, that's it. The stars have aligned, I felt like all the things that were supposed to have happened happened, and my bf and I did what we were supposed to do. I felt healthy and on top of my ttc game. Then during the 2ww, I had headaches, major cramping, sore nipples. All things I thought were symptoms. But here I sit on CD3, as AF showed her face Friday afternoon. And I had a complete breakdown. 

But I'm slowly coming back mentally and looking forward to making this cycle the one. So that's my story. I don't have many people to tell it to, as all our friends have kids, my sister can't relate to any sort of struggle and her time is consumed with her own pregnancy, and the only thing my mom has said to me is relax and quit thinking about it. But I don't know how to do that quite yet :)


----------



## HotMessJess84

Thanks for all of the encouraging words ladies :) I went out today and got a FRER. I may test tomorrow with fmu but I'm afraid of seeing another bfn. It's so disheartening!



Ttcsandiego said:


> Hi there, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon, as I just found this site tonight.
> 
> I'm 29 and TTC #1 since March of 2013. When my bf and I started trying, I didn't feel much pressure. But then my younger sister announced her pregnancy (due in June) and now I feel like I'm somehow a failure for not conceiving sooner. Seeing everyone so excited (first grand baby on either side)....it's just tough when it's not you. And it's even tougher when she brags that she conceived her very first cycle off BCP. I'm happy for her and I'm happy I will be an aunt, but at the same time it's like wtf. I have so many emotions about it all.
> 
> For the past two cycles I've really been doing my research and trying to help myself as much as I can. I don't want to take the 'relax and it will happen' approach, as I feel like if I do that, I'm somehow wasting time. Anyone else feel like that? I feel better and it helps keep me focused on my goal when I'm educating myself and reading about other women's stories.
> 
> I thought for sure last month was my month. I had such a positive outlook, I just had a different feeling about it. I was taking vitex pills, drinking a fertility tea, going to acupuncture once a week, we were using Preseed, and I was of course taking prenatals. I had EWCM, got a positive OPK, we had sex 3 times over that 48 hour period....and I thought bam, that's it. The stars have aligned, I felt like all the things that were supposed to have happened happened, and my bf and I did what we were supposed to do. I felt healthy and on top of my ttc game. Then during the 2ww, I had headaches, major cramping, sore nipples. All things I thought were symptoms. But here I sit on CD3, as AF showed her face Friday afternoon. And I had a complete breakdown.
> 
> But I'm slowly coming back mentally and looking forward to making this cycle the one. So that's my story. I don't have many people to tell it to, as all our friends have kids, my sister can't relate to any sort of struggle and her time is consumed with her own pregnancy, and the only thing my mom has said to me is relax and quit thinking about it. But I don't know how to do that quite yet :)

Welcome! I noticed your screen name and had to ask where in San Diego you live? I'm also in San Diego in the north park area; just moved out here a few months ago from Jersey. Other than that, I feel your pain. I'm 29 (for the next couple of weeks lol) and my younger siblings have kids and I don't. I'm only in my first cycle TTC but I'm already driving myself crazy! I really wanna be a mom :)


----------



## DosPinkies

ladders said:


> Dospinkies we get all results on Friday have an appointment booked in the morning, but I couldn't get day off work so have to go on a break so doubley hoping for good results or don't know how I'll go back. Af due Tues or weds so if comes at least Friday not long to wait. Sorry to hear about your dh lower count does seem like we have a lot in common!
> 
> Have had a lovely weekend hope everyone else has had a nice time. No symptoms so really worried I'm out this month, not wanting to test because can still have some hope for the next two days if I don't.

I really hope your tests come back okay. Where do you live btw? I've guessed by some of your phrases that you're in the UK? 



curiousowl said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Somebody tell me to stop googling early symptoms! Lol...I'm glad my DH is working today so he's not here to scold me... :blush:
> 
> 
> lol. Step away from google! Seriously though, I have no room to talk. I google this stuff until my fingers are raw so I feel ya :rolleyes:Click to expand...

It always makes me feel better to know that I'm not the only one who does those things. Lol.



MgreenM said:


> I talked with DH a lot tonight as my mood has been all over the place...DH thought that if I am pregnant, maybe the surge in hormones could be the reason for my anxiety lately. So we talked about when I should test and I think we agreed to give it another week...part of me wants to test sooner because it may put my mind at ease, part of me wants to wait because I just don't need anything else to add right now. I will probably stick with the original plan of waiting...I just hate feeling like this so much. I also know that at least a piece of it is work related and that will be getting better soon.
> 
> Do any of you have dogs? What was it like when you first got them? How long was the transition period and who had a harder time? You or the dog? I feel like I am not handling the transition well but that the dog is...but again, there is a lot on my plate...

I've had dogs my whole life. I think you're probably having a difficult time only because of all of the transitions and stress going on right now. She's still very new to you. It's going to get easier. :hugs:



RForReal said:


> Hey Ladies! I've been super busy lately so I just caught up on the last few days. Looks like a few are close to testing! Good luck! I hope that AF stays away for you.
> 
> I'm waiting to ovulate but expect to on Tuesday so hopefully this is our month!
> 
> I had to come on here because I just had a mini meltdown moment and since we aren't telling people that we are trying, I come on here to vent to you all. My hubby was talking to my MIL tonight and I was sitting next to him. Completely out of the blue she was like, well from a grandma's perspective times a ticking, you don't want to wait too long. My husband was talking about my job so it's not like it was in context of the conversation. I understand that she doesn't know we are trying. But she does know that DH has sperm issues because she was with him when he originally had the surgery years ago to try to correct it. It's just so insensitive. As if I need her to remind me that I am going to be 30 and haven't had a baby yet. I'm very well aware. We've been trying for almost a year now and it just kills me for her to make a comment like that. She's got some nerve. Ugh!
> 
> Even more reason I hope this is our month and we don't have to deal with insensitive comments from her anymore. Thanks for reading and letting me vent!

There's nothing that gets me more angry than people who butt their noses into another couple's conceiving status. They have no right. Luckily DH and I get no pressure from either of our parents, but we have gotten the opposite from one of our friends. The wife of his best friend (who appends to be pregnant with their 2nd) brought it up to him one day after her husband told her (DH has a big mouth ;). She basically told him that it was stupid for us to have a baby because I have chronic headaches and don't I know that having a baby makes things even harder and so on and so on. Ohhhhhh, I'm so glad I wasn't there or I would have flipped my lid. Like I haven't thought about his every day for years and weighed all of my options? The truth is that I was tired of letting my headaches make all of my life decisions for me, and I decided I was going to beat them instead of the other way around. Personally, I think that's the best decision I can make, and for someone who has everything she wants to call that stupid quite frankly made my blood boil.



Ttcsandiego said:


> Hi there, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon, as I just found this site tonight.
> 
> I'm 29 and TTC #1 since March of 2013. When my bf and I started trying, I didn't feel much pressure. But then my younger sister announced her pregnancy (due in June) and now I feel like I'm somehow a failure for not conceiving sooner. Seeing everyone so excited (first grand baby on either side)....it's just tough when it's not you. And it's even tougher when she brags that she conceived her very first cycle off BCP. I'm happy for her and I'm happy I will be an aunt, but at the same time it's like wtf. I have so many emotions about it all.
> 
> For the past two cycles I've really been doing my research and trying to help myself as much as I can. I don't want to take the 'relax and it will happen' approach, as I feel like if I do that, I'm somehow wasting time. Anyone else feel like that? I feel better and it helps keep me focused on my goal when I'm educating myself and reading about other women's stories.
> 
> I thought for sure last month was my month. I had such a positive outlook, I just had a different feeling about it. I was taking vitex pills, drinking a fertility tea, going to acupuncture once a week, we were using Preseed, and I was of course taking prenatals. I had EWCM, got a positive OPK, we had sex 3 times over that 48 hour period....and I thought bam, that's it. The stars have aligned, I felt like all the things that were supposed to have happened happened, and my bf and I did what we were supposed to do. I felt healthy and on top of my ttc game. Then during the 2ww, I had headaches, major cramping, sore nipples. All things I thought were symptoms. But here I sit on CD3, as AF showed her face Friday afternoon. And I had a complete breakdown.
> 
> But I'm slowly coming back mentally and looking forward to making this cycle the one. So that's my story. I don't have many people to tell it to, as all our friends have kids, my sister can't relate to any sort of struggle and her time is consumed with her own pregnancy, and the only thing my mom has said to me is relax and quit thinking about it. But I don't know how to do that quite yet :)

Welcome! I'm also 29...30 in May. I'm so sorry AF showed up. :( I had a devastation like that in December. I was SO positive it had worked...when AF showed up, I sat in the bathroom floor and cried like a baby. It's incredibly emotionally taxing. The best thing I've done for my sanity is hang out on the forums though. It really does make it feel better to talk to people who go through the same heartbreaks and craziness that you do.


----------



## RForReal

Ttcsandiego said:


> Hi there, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon, as I just found this site tonight.
> 
> I'm 29 and TTC #1 since March of 2013. When my bf and I started trying, I didn't feel much pressure. But then my younger sister announced her pregnancy (due in June) and now I feel like I'm somehow a failure for not conceiving sooner. Seeing everyone so excited (first grand baby on either side)....it's just tough when it's not you. And it's even tougher when she brags that she conceived her very first cycle off BCP. I'm happy for her and I'm happy I will be an aunt, but at the same time it's like wtf. I have so many emotions about it all.
> 
> For the past two cycles I've really been doing my research and trying to help myself as much as I can. I don't want to take the 'relax and it will happen' approach, as I feel like if I do that, I'm somehow wasting time. Anyone else feel like that? I feel better and it helps keep me focused on my goal when I'm educating myself and reading about other women's stories.
> 
> I thought for sure last month was my month. I had such a positive outlook, I just had a different feeling about it. I was taking vitex pills, drinking a fertility tea, going to acupuncture once a week, we were using Preseed, and I was of course taking prenatals. I had EWCM, got a positive OPK, we had sex 3 times over that 48 hour period....and I thought bam, that's it. The stars have aligned, I felt like all the things that were supposed to have happened happened, and my bf and I did what we were supposed to do. I felt healthy and on top of my ttc game. Then during the 2ww, I had headaches, major cramping, sore nipples. All things I thought were symptoms. But here I sit on CD3, as AF showed her face Friday afternoon. And I had a complete breakdown.
> 
> But I'm slowly coming back mentally and looking forward to making this cycle the one. So that's my story. I don't have many people to tell it to, as all our friends have kids, my sister can't relate to any sort of struggle and her time is consumed with her own pregnancy, and the only thing my mom has said to me is relax and quit thinking about it. But I don't know how to do that quite yet :)


Welcome! I'm also 29 and have been trying since February/March 2013 so we are in the same boat. I know the feeling of feeling like it's your month and then being crushed when AF rears her ugly head. 

I completely get not wanting to relax and let it happen. It's so hard to do just relax when I've been trying, tracking and researching for a year and honestly I feel like I have a little bit of control by doing all of that.


----------



## ladders

Ttcsandiego Iv definitely been there and will be exactly the same if af arrives weds. 

This month I managed to time things perfectly bding four days prior and the day of o. It was like a full time job because had to work out different ways of making sure we dtd without dh knowing it was the important time of the month because a combination in the past of me telling him everything, his low sperm count and me being so upset when af arrives have made it so he doesn't enjoy or be able to finish if he knows its important. Too much pressure and i blame myself for that. This month did everything possible to conceal it and even using preseed so i was extra impressed with myself. 

Af due tomorrow or Wednesday and did wake up with backache which is my usual af symptom so feeling pretty depressed. Not tested yet because can't bear a bfn.

Dospinkies yes I'm from the UK live in the middle of England in a city called Leicester. How are you today hop the witch is staying away for you


----------



## imphope

I am 32( 33 in less than a month) and just started trying. On cycle 1 I got a bfn and I don't want to be discouraged and assume this is the beginning of a loooong road. I know it's unusual to score on your first cycle without a goalie, but I still kind of thought it was possible. I really hope I can be relaxed and patient with this first few months. Talking it out does help, thanks ladies!


----------



## DosPinkies

I think she got me :( I've got my typical AF cramps and I just started spotting in the same way I usually do just before AF. I was really hopeful this morning because my temps are still up, but I'm pretty certain this AF and not IB...I think it's too late for IB anyways. I'm trying really hard not to break down because I'm at school. It's my prep period though so at least I'm alone in my classroom for a while. I wish this got easier.


----------



## curiousowl

RForReal said:


> I had to come on here because I just had a mini meltdown moment and since we aren't telling people that we are trying, I come on here to vent to you all. My hubby was talking to my MIL tonight and I was sitting next to him. Completely out of the blue she was like, well from a grandma's perspective times a ticking, you don't want to wait too long. My husband was talking about my job so it's not like it was in context of the conversation. I understand that she doesn't know we are trying. But she does know that DH has sperm issues because she was with him when he originally had the surgery years ago to try to correct it. It's just so insensitive. As if I need her to remind me that I am going to be 30 and haven't had a baby yet. I'm very well aware. We've been trying for almost a year now and it just kills me for her to make a comment like that. She's got some nerve. Ugh!
> 
> Even more reason I hope this is our month and we don't have to deal with insensitive comments from her anymore. Thanks for reading and letting me vent!

I'm so sorry your MIL was so insensitive! Especially since she knows about your DH's issues, that's crazy. We've gotten those comments from both mothers for years and I've always ignored them but now thinking about how I would feel since we're trying it's worse in some ways. People definitely should mind their own business when it comes to these things.




MrsKChicago said:


> I'm still catching up because I stayed away for a few days out of crankiness. We definitely missed my fertile period due to DH being sick, our first month of trying  The good news is, though, is that I paid close attention and realized I had some pretty clear ovulation symptoms, which should make tracking and timing things easier in general, without having to temp and pee on sticks and all that. Hopefully it proves to be a pattern (or even more hopefully, I get pregnant right away, and ovulation symptoms are a moot point). I've been able to see my baby nephew more often and get some good snuggles, though, so that helps. He's getting so big now.

That really sucks that you missed your chance this month but that's awesome about figuring some things out about your cycle! Here's to hoping next cycle is yours :)




HotMessJess84 said:


> I noticed your screen name and had to ask where in San Diego you live? I'm also in San Diego in the north park area; just moved out here a few months ago from Jersey.

Hey there San Diego ladies! I went to college in SD. I'm so jealous of your sun and warmth right now. I know CA is hurting for rain so you should probably send some of your nice weather to me ;)


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> I think she got me :( I've got my typical AF cramps and I just started spotting in the same way I usually do just before AF. I was really hopeful this morning because my temps are still up, but I'm pretty certain this AF and not IB...I think it's too late for IB anyways. I'm trying really hard not to break down because I'm at school. It's my prep period though so at least I'm alone in my classroom for a while. I wish this got easier.

Oh no! I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> I think she got me :( I've got my typical AF cramps and I just started spotting in the same way I usually do just before AF. I was really hopeful this morning because my temps are still up, but I'm pretty certain this AF and not IB...I think it's too late for IB anyways. I'm trying really hard not to break down because I'm at school. It's my prep period though so at least I'm alone in my classroom for a while. I wish this got easier.

I'm so sorry! :hugs: 



curiousowl said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> I had to come on here because I just had a mini meltdown moment and since we aren't telling people that we are trying, I come on here to vent to you all. My hubby was talking to my MIL tonight and I was sitting next to him. Completely out of the blue she was like, well from a grandma's perspective times a ticking, you don't want to wait too long. My husband was talking about my job so it's not like it was in context of the conversation. I understand that she doesn't know we are trying. But she does know that DH has sperm issues because she was with him when he originally had the surgery years ago to try to correct it. It's just so insensitive. As if I need her to remind me that I am going to be 30 and haven't had a baby yet. I'm very well aware. We've been trying for almost a year now and it just kills me for her to make a comment like that. She's got some nerve. Ugh!
> 
> Even more reason I hope this is our month and we don't have to deal with insensitive comments from her anymore. Thanks for reading and letting me vent!
> 
> I'm so sorry your MIL was so insensitive! Especially since she knows about your DH's issues, that's crazy. We've gotten those comments from both mothers for years and I've always ignored them but now thinking about how I would feel since we're trying it's worse in some ways. People definitely should mind their own business when it comes to these things.Click to expand...

Thanks. I really wish people would just mind their own business! It would make TTC just a little bit easier if people could shut their mouths.


----------



## ladders

DosPinkies said:


> I think she got me :( I've got my typical AF cramps and I just started spotting in the same way I usually do just before AF. I was really hopeful this morning because my temps are still up, but I'm pretty certain this AF and not IB...I think it's too late for IB anyways. I'm trying really hard not to break down because I'm at school. It's my prep period though so at least I'm alone in my classroom for a while. I wish this got easier.

Really sorry to hear that, so hard not to feel rubbish and downhearted your not alone. When you want something so bad it's never going to be easy. Xx


----------



## ladders

imphope said:


> I am 32( 33 in less than a month) and just started trying. On cycle 1 I got a bfn and I don't want to be discouraged and assume this is the beginning of a loooong road. I know it's unusual to score on your first cycle without a goalie, but I still kind of thought it was possible. I really hope I can be relaxed and patient with this first few months. Talking it out does help, thanks ladies!

I was the same i really had in my head we would have a honeymoon baby or would be in a couple of months, doesn't help that everyone I ask seemed to have got pregnant the first or second month trying.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi, just catching up. This thread moves quickly.

RForReal, sorry about your mini meltdown. People can make such insensitive comments sometimes. Esp when she has more info on the whole thing than a normal person would. Hoping this is your month too!

Ttcsandiego, welcome. I feel we have a lot in common. I like researching stuff too and taking control where I can, that's my form of "relaxing" through this ttc process. That may change later but it's what works for now. I also found out my sister is pregnant and I know it will just get even harder hearing her talk about it if it doesn't happen for me soon. I can only imagine how it's been for u since last June. Feel free to vent away here...

Ladders, good luck and hopefully AF doesnt rear her ugly face. I'm 8dpo (at cd38) and will be testing later this week too. AF didnt come at cd32 like i thought (thank God) so it looks like I just had an extra long cycle this month and nothing is wrong with my luteal phase. Lots of baby dust to us..

DosPinkies, sorry to hear about the spotting/AF.


----------



## HotMessJess84

Tested this morning and another bfn :( I think I'm out. Not sure if I even ovulated this cycle. Maybe coming off the bcp really messed up my cycle because AF should have been here 5 days ago. Unless I count my wb as cd1 then AF should be showing up in 4 days. I'm frustrated and confused.


----------



## Ttcsandiego

hotmessjess, I'm in Oceanside. Right next to Camp Pendleton.

I'm on CD4, and should be done with AF tonight or tomorrow morning. I made an appointment for Friday with my acupuncturist...get back on that gravy train for this next O cycle. If anyone wants more info on acupuncture, I'm happy to help. There's lots of firsts I'm doing in an effort to get my mind and body on a good path for conceiving and acupuncture is one that I love.
I also bought some bromelain pills at CVS this morning. Going to try that for 1-5 DPO, along with robitussin. 

Anyone tried pineapple core (bromelain) or robitussin or apple cider vinegar? Never did I think I'd be the girl reading about old wives tales and actually trying them. But hey, if something supposedly works, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## curiousowl

HotMessJess84 said:


> Tested this morning and another bfn :( I think I'm out. Not sure if I even ovulated this cycle. Maybe coming off the bcp really messed up my cycle because AF should have been here 5 days ago. Unless I count my wb as cd1 then AF should be showing up in 4 days. I'm frustrated and confused.

Aw, sorry. Don't give up hope until AF shows. A dr years ago told me that stopping the pill mid-cycle tends to throw off your schedule a lot more than stopping at the end of a pack. Not sure if that's true or not but I hope you're just having a long cycle that ends in your BFP.


----------



## MgreenM

Wow! Lots of posts to read through! Forgive me for not remembering who said what!

Dos-bummer about AF! But stay positive!
Welcome to the newcomers I havent had a chance to welcome!

I think you ladies are right. I am just going through a lot of transition now. I did hand in my letter of resignation today and my boss didn't really say anything...one or two of my coworkers congratulated me, but it just confirms to me that this is not a healthy place for me to be working right now. Tonight, I am feeling better but it was still a little rough this morning (didn't help that one of my co-workers started yelling at me the minute I walked in the door!). I talked with DH and one of the thoughts is that if I am pregnant, it could be the hormones making my mood seem to be so out of control. So, I am going to test in the morning. DH is a little concerned because he remembers how upset I was when I got the BFN last month. I don't think he fully understands/knows what to do when my anxiety is high or my depression is acting up. But he does care. And I think that is why there has been a little more tension between us lately. He doesn't know how to help or what to do. I am not sure what to tell him that I need. He listens which is huge. I think he wishes he could do more. Like wave a magic wand or something...So my current plan is to test tomorrow. If it is positive, I will email my psychiatrist so that way we can discuss how pregnancy hormones might affect me and how to best treat it. Beyond that, I am going to do my best to stay positive, focus on structure and routine where I can and enjoy having the dog around because she is absolutely wonderful and sweet!

Thank you, everyone, for bearing with me through the rollercoaster of emotions I have been experiencing this week. Things can only get better, right? You ladies are all wonderful! I am so glad I found you!:hugs:


----------



## PDReggie

M, so much good luck and BFP vibes sending your way.


----------



## lsd2721

RForReal said:


> Hey Ladies! I've been super busy lately so I just caught up on the last few days. Looks like a few are close to testing! Good luck! I hope that AF stays away for you.
> 
> I'm waiting to ovulate but expect to on Tuesday so hopefully this is our month!
> 
> I had to come on here because I just had a mini meltdown moment and since we aren't telling people that we are trying, I come on here to vent to you all. My hubby was talking to my MIL tonight and I was sitting next to him. Completely out of the blue she was like, well from a grandma's perspective times a ticking, you don't want to wait too long. My husband was talking about my job so it's not like it was in context of the conversation. I understand that she doesn't know we are trying. But she does know that DH has sperm issues because she was with him when he originally had the surgery years ago to try to correct it. It's just so insensitive. As if I need her to remind me that I am going to be 30 and haven't had a baby yet. I'm very well aware. We've been trying for almost a year now and it just kills me for her to make a comment like that. She's got some nerve. Ugh!
> 
> Even more reason I hope this is our month and we don't have to deal with insensitive comments from her anymore. Thanks for reading and letting me vent!

OH MY! I'm so sorry! I sure do hate it when people feel the need to but in and tell you what to do with your life or how you should respond to big decisions!

When we found out I was pregnant the first round (before I lost it) I had called my mom and sister right away (after my husband knew of course) and told them the news b/c I was so excited. Well, since I had told them I thought it was fair to tell my dad and his wife (divorced parents) and then tell dh parents. I don't know if I have mentioned that my husband is from Australia or not..but he is so we skyped his parents to tell them and it turned out his aunt and uncle were there but dh decided to go ahead and tell them. They were all excited but his aunt said "well it's too early to be telling people. You shouldn't say anything until at least 8 weeks." I was soooooo angry. We weren't telling people. Just parents and siblings. Plus, who the F is she to tell me when to say something?! We were just excited and trying to be fair!

Anyway, I'm just saying I completely understand how people can be rude and you just want to whack them in the head and ask them what is wrong with them?!



Ttcsandiego said:


> Hi there, I'm going to jump on this bandwagon, as I just found this site tonight.
> 
> I'm 29 and TTC #1 since March of 2013. When my bf and I started trying, I didn't feel much pressure. But then my younger sister announced her pregnancy (due in June) and now I feel like I'm somehow a failure for not conceiving sooner. Seeing everyone so excited (first grand baby on either side)....it's just tough when it's not you. And it's even tougher when she brags that she conceived her very first cycle off BCP. I'm happy for her and I'm happy I will be an aunt, but at the same time it's like wtf. I have so many emotions about it all.
> 
> For the past two cycles I've really been doing my research and trying to help myself as much as I can. I don't want to take the 'relax and it will happen' approach, as I feel like if I do that, I'm somehow wasting time. Anyone else feel like that? I feel better and it helps keep me focused on my goal when I'm educating myself and reading about other women's stories.
> 
> I thought for sure last month was my month. I had such a positive outlook, I just had a different feeling about it. I was taking vitex pills, drinking a fertility tea, going to acupuncture once a week, we were using Preseed, and I was of course taking prenatals. I had EWCM, got a positive OPK, we had sex 3 times over that 48 hour period....and I thought bam, that's it. The stars have aligned, I felt like all the things that were supposed to have happened happened, and my bf and I did what we were supposed to do. I felt healthy and on top of my ttc game. Then during the 2ww, I had headaches, major cramping, sore nipples. All things I thought were symptoms. But here I sit on CD3, as AF showed her face Friday afternoon. And I had a complete breakdown.
> 
> But I'm slowly coming back mentally and looking forward to making this cycle the one. So that's my story. I don't have many people to tell it to, as all our friends have kids, my sister can't relate to any sort of struggle and her time is consumed with her own pregnancy, and the only thing my mom has said to me is relax and quit thinking about it. But I don't know how to do that quite yet :)

Hi! Welcome to the group! It's so lovely to meet you!

My sister had a baby last year and I love being an aunt. However, when my sister is younger and when she told me she was pregnant I was completely happy for her. However, I started getting a bit sad about it because I wanted a baby (but husband wasn't quite there yet) and not just a baby but I am the oldest so I always thought I'd be having the first grandchild and part of me was sad about that. I can understand you're frustration. I will tell you that once you see that baby though, your love for the child will take over and everything will go away! It did for me at least.



imphope said:


> I am 32( 33 in less than a month) and just started trying. On cycle 1 I got a bfn and I don't want to be discouraged and assume this is the beginning of a loooong road. I know it's unusual to score on your first cycle without a goalie, but I still kind of thought it was possible. I really hope I can be relaxed and patient with this first few months. Talking it out does help, thanks ladies!

Welcome to the group! Wonderful to meet you!

It's very had for me sometimes to be all relaxed and patient! I say it should happen when we want it!! :) But that is what we're here for! Talk out our crazies together! :)



DosPinkies said:


> I think she got me :( I've got my typical AF cramps and I just started spotting in the same way I usually do just before AF. I was really hopeful this morning because my temps are still up, but I'm pretty certain this AF and not IB...I think it's too late for IB anyways. I'm trying really hard not to break down because I'm at school. It's my prep period though so at least I'm alone in my classroom for a while. I wish this got easier.

I'm so sorry! :(



MgreenM said:


> Wow! Lots of posts to read through! Forgive me for not remembering who said what!
> 
> Dos-bummer about AF! But stay positive!
> Welcome to the newcomers I havent had a chance to welcome!
> 
> I think you ladies are right. I am just going through a lot of transition now. I did hand in my letter of resignation today and my boss didn't really say anything...one or two of my coworkers congratulated me, but it just confirms to me that this is not a healthy place for me to be working right now. Tonight, I am feeling better but it was still a little rough this morning (didn't help that one of my co-workers started yelling at me the minute I walked in the door!). I talked with DH and one of the thoughts is that if I am pregnant, it could be the hormones making my mood seem to be so out of control. So, I am going to test in the morning. DH is a little concerned because he remembers how upset I was when I got the BFN last month. I don't think he fully understands/knows what to do when my anxiety is high or my depression is acting up. But he does care. And I think that is why there has been a little more tension between us lately. He doesn't know how to help or what to do. I am not sure what to tell him that I need. He listens which is huge. I think he wishes he could do more. Like wave a magic wand or something...So my current plan is to test tomorrow. If it is positive, I will email my psychiatrist so that way we can discuss how pregnancy hormones might affect me and how to best treat it. Beyond that, I am going to do my best to stay positive, focus on structure and routine where I can and enjoy having the dog around because she is absolutely wonderful and sweet!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for bearing with me through the rollercoaster of emotions I have been experiencing this week. Things can only get better, right? You ladies are all wonderful! I am so glad I found you!:hugs:

GL with testing tomorrow!! Lots of baby dust is being sent your way!
:dust:

So my dad and his wife were here towards the end of last week until Sunday! We did a lot of yard work and shopping. I am just now getting around to reading all the posts! There are quite a few people testing in the next week and I wish everyone lots of luck! I can't wait to find out who our first BFP is!!


----------



## Meljenn

I hope everyone that is coming up on testing gets a BFP!
I'm on cd3 and my husband and I have set a goal this month to make it happen.

It looks like some of you have birthdays coming up so at least we can all celebrate something &#128540;


----------



## DosPinkies

Thank you everyone for the support. My DH let me cry in his chest when I got home, so I feel a little better. It isn't helping that I have a coworker about to pop and that's all anyone at work can talk about :nope: I was glad to get out of there today.

Ladders, I think I've been through there. Years ago (early 20s) my first husband was from London. That's how I can quickly spot UKers by the phrases they use! Haha.


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> I think she got me :( I've got my typical AF cramps and I just started spotting in the same way I usually do just before AF. I was really hopeful this morning because my temps are still up, but I'm pretty certain this AF and not IB...I think it's too late for IB anyways. I'm trying really hard not to break down because I'm at school. It's my prep period though so at least I'm alone in my classroom for a while. I wish this got easier.

:hugs: sorry keep your head up :flower:


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> I think you ladies are right. I am just going through a lot of transition now. I did hand in my letter of resignation today and my boss didn't really say anything...one or two of my coworkers congratulated me, but it just confirms to me that this is not a healthy place for me to be working right now. Tonight, I am feeling better but it was still a little rough this morning (didn't help that one of my co-workers started yelling at me the minute I walked in the door!). I talked with DH and one of the thoughts is that if I am pregnant, it could be the hormones making my mood seem to be so out of control. So, I am going to test in the morning. DH is a little concerned because he remembers how upset I was when I got the BFN last month. I don't think he fully understands/knows what to do when my anxiety is high or my depression is acting up. But he does care. And I think that is why there has been a little more tension between us lately. He doesn't know how to help or what to do. I am not sure what to tell him that I need. He listens which is huge. I think he wishes he could do more. Like wave a magic wand or something...So my current plan is to test tomorrow. If it is positive, I will email my psychiatrist so that way we can discuss how pregnancy hormones might affect me and how to best treat it. Beyond that, I am going to do my best to stay positive, focus on structure and routine where I can and enjoy having the dog around because she is absolutely wonderful and sweet!
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for bearing with me through the rollercoaster of emotions I have been experiencing this week. Things can only get better, right? You ladies are all wonderful! I am so glad I found you!:hugs:

I'm keeping you in my thoughts for testing. I know you're a little conflicted about this month but it's all going to work out! 

I completely understand what you mean about the magic wand thing and DH and not being sure what to tell him that you need. I honestly could have written that part of your post myself. It does cause strain between us too but I know he's just frustrated because he cares.


----------



## MgreenM

Curious- thanks! It's nice to know that others experience similar things. Have you found anything that helps? Any key phrases? activities that you guys do together? I know that for us, we have been talking about what we are going to do tomorrow night. If we are going to game night(it's being hosted about 45 minutes away) vs just having dinner/hanging/doing things for us. I don't think we made a final decision...that will probably come when I call him after I get off of work tomorrow! Sometimes that is just how we roll.


----------



## curiousowl

For me, it's a lot about figuring out internally what I need. Is this a time when I want DH to try to distract me or do I actually just need to stay in bed? DH is great with the distractions but I sometimes have to remind him that when it's the latter, it's okay for me to be sad once in a while. I don't have clinical anxiety/depression but my mom and brother both do so I know I tend that way and I've struggled a lot in related ways in the past. DH is so light-hearted and easy-going that I know it's a complete mystery to him when I get overwhelmed by small things.

I also make sure I keep up with my workout schedule and (since my DH is super social) put my foot down if I'm just not in the mood to have people over or go out. I love that he pushes me to be more outgoing but sometimes I just need to be home in my sweats. And for us, we've always watched a lot of TV dramas together so curling up on the couch and watching a few episodes of whatever is something I can always manage, no matter how down I am, and shows DH that I want to be around him even if I am sad.

Don't know if any of that makes any sense! Sometimes I have a lot of trouble knowing how I'm feeling and why and that makes things hard. I think you're smart to play things by ear and see how you feel. I'm such a planner that's hard for me but often times it's the way to go!


----------



## ladders

Af due today or tomorrow and caved this morning and tested and of course bfn. So upset I really thought this month would work because absolutely nothing more i can do. Made me feel that something must be wrong and I'm so so worried and scared for getting results on Friday. Can believe that I thought that ttc would be a wonderful time in my life when it just feels like a nightmare of disappointment after disappointment


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> Af due today or tomorrow and caved this morning and tested and of course bfn. So upset I really thought this month would work because absolutely nothing more i can do. Made me feel that something must be wrong and I'm so so worried and scared for getting results on Friday. Can believe that I thought that ttc would be a wonderful time in my life when it just feels like a nightmare of disappointment after disappointment

I tested this morning with a digital (it's all I have) and got an error...will have to try again. I hate the testing because it makes me so much more anxious than I already am. However, I felt better yesterday after making the decision to test. So maybe this knowledge will help me settle down some.


----------



## DosPinkies

curiousowl said:


> For me, it's a lot about figuring out internally what I need. Is this a time when I want DH to try to distract me or do I actually just need to stay in bed? DH is great with the distractions but I sometimes have to remind him that when it's the latter, it's okay for me to be sad once in a while. I don't have clinical anxiety/depression but my mom and brother both do so I know I tend that way and I've struggled a lot in related ways in the past. DH is so light-hearted and easy-going that I know it's a complete mystery to him when I get overwhelmed by small things.
> 
> I also make sure I keep up with my workout schedule and (since my DH is super social) put my foot down if I'm just not in the mood to have people over or go out. I love that he pushes me to be more outgoing but sometimes I just need to be home in my sweats. And for us, we've always watched a lot of TV dramas together so curling up on the couch and watching a few episodes of whatever is something I can always manage, no matter how down I am, and shows DH that I want to be around him even if I am sad.
> 
> Don't know if any of that makes any sense! Sometimes I have a lot of trouble knowing how I'm feeling and why and that makes things hard. I think you're smart to play things by ear and see how you feel. I'm such a planner that's hard for me but often times it's the way to go!

This reminds me SO much of my DH and me. He's never met a stranger, and I am definitely not that way at all. He's go-with-the-flow and I'm Captain Planner. I have some social anxiety...I can overcome it and most would never know, but I have little internal panic attacks when I have to mingle with lots of people. I have problems with mild depression, too, and I know DH doesn't always know what to do, but he wants to help. With this baby thing, he's gotten a lot better at just understanding that I go through a lot of emotional pain when AF gets here and just being there to listen to me, whereas in the very beginning, he was getting frustrated with me because he didn't get it.



ladders said:


> Af due today or tomorrow and caved this morning and tested and of course bfn. So upset I really thought this month would work because absolutely nothing more i can do. Made me feel that something must be wrong and I'm so so worried and scared for getting results on Friday. Can believe that I thought that ttc would be a wonderful time in my life when it just feels like a nightmare of disappointment after disappointment

I definitely know how you feel. Truthfully, it doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong, but I know it feels that way. I go through that, too. But listen...let's say hypothetically you get your results on Friday and there is something wrong...there are a million things you can do. Couples who have fertility issues conceive every day. The trick is knowing what you're facing so that you can know exactly what you need to do to get over the obstacles. No matter what, you will figure it out and you will be a mommy (mum :) ) someday. We'll get through it. :hugs:


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Ladders, I echo what Dos says, it's better to know what u r dealing with so u can adjust as needed. But try not to worry too much, some people do everything perfect in a cycle and still get a bfn.

Tested today and got a bfn. I plan to retest on Saturday.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> This reminds me SO much of my DH and me. He's never met a stranger, and I am definitely not that way at all. He's go-with-the-flow and I'm Captain Planner. I have some social anxiety...I can overcome it and most would never know, but I have little internal panic attacks when I have to mingle with lots of people. I have problems with mild depression, too, and I know DH doesn't always know what to do, but he wants to help. With this baby thing, he's gotten a lot better at just understanding that I go through a lot of emotional pain when AF gets here and just being there to listen to me, whereas in the very beginning, he was getting frustrated with me because he didn't get it.

Yes! Seriously, everything you said resonates so much. People sometimes think I'm stuck up or not friendly because the more people you get in a group with me the quieter I get. I think people who know my DH and then are meeting me expect me to be more like him and then don't know what to make of me. But hopefully they like me once they get to know me? :) It's nice to meet people who understand.


*ladders* and *SoonToBe*, sorry about the BFNs :( Don't count yourself out till you're out!


*MgreenM*, how annoying! Stupid digi.


----------



## RForReal

Ladders, I echo what Dos said as well. Knowing what you are dealing with, if anything, can only help. It gives you a little control back since you can work to correct any issues that may be present. When I told my OB/GYN that we were trying, she said to remember that many women take up to or even over a year to conceive and it's completely normal. I keep telling myself that I've been in this for a year and it's definitely harder than I anticipated, but when I do finally get that BFP this time will feel like nothing. I think back to college and high school and how long 4 years felt at the beginning and how short it felt when it was all over. I imagine TTC will be the same way. Even if it hurts now and is upsetting not knowing, at the end of the day it will all be worth it. Don't give up hope and try not to get too discouraged. I firmly believe it will happen for you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think a lot of men feel helpless in the face of things like anxiety and depression because they have this need to fix things, and you just can't fix it. Maybe when you talk to your doctor, she'll have some ideas of things your husband can do, in addition to things you can do? I'm sure she's had other clients in similar positions. 

Good luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## DosPinkies

Soooo I hate my body. I can't ever figure it out. As you know, I started spotting yesterday - figured I was out. I was cramping a little, too. Well very very rarely do I spot for 2 days before AF comes full flow - it's happened once or twice that I can remember, but it's not common. And today, still spotting, but I'm only barely spotting. Barely - even less than yesterday. Yesterday it was mostly light pinkish, a tiny brownish. Today it's brown and mixed in with a tiny bit of stretchy CM (I'm so glad we're not squeamish about talking about this stuff...lol). Anyways...I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it could be IB. I already cried a lot yesterday and came to acceptance, so Im afraid to have hope. But still...I can't help but wonder. On top of that, don't my temps still look good? Or is that just my hope talking? And a couple of days ago, there was a small dip...implantation? Ah, who knows. I'm planning on testing with a FRER tomorrow morning if AF doesn't come over night. Can any of you ladies weigh in on this? What are the chances that I'd get IB 13dpo with mild cramping?


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Soooo I hate my body. I can't ever figure it out. As you know, I started spotting yesterday - figured I was out. I was cramping a little, too. Well very very rarely do I spot for 2 days before AF comes full flow - it's happened once or twice that I can remember, but it's not common. And today, still spotting, but I'm only barely spotting. Barely - even less than yesterday. Yesterday it was mostly light pinkish, a tiny brownish. Today it's brown and mixed in with a tiny bit of stretchy CM (I'm so glad we're not squeamish about talking about this stuff...lol). Anyways...I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it could be IB. I already cried a lot yesterday and came to acceptance, so Im afraid to have hope. But still...I can't help but wonder. On top of that, don't my temps still look good? Or is that just my hope talking? And a couple of days ago, there was a small dip...implantation? Ah, who knows. I'm planning on testing with a FRER tomorrow morning if AF doesn't come over night. Can any of you ladies weigh in on this? What are the chances that I'd get IB 13dpo with mild cramping?

I have no idea! but wanted to send you a :hugs:! Our bodies sure can play mean tricks on us! 

Still no AF here! I feel more like myself today. Hopefully this feeling will persist! I even left work early because of the snow! Then, DH and I shoveled the driveway, although I am sure there will be more later!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Soooo I hate my body. I can't ever figure it out. As you know, I started spotting yesterday - figured I was out. I was cramping a little, too. Well very very rarely do I spot for 2 days before AF comes full flow - it's happened once or twice that I can remember, but it's not common. And today, still spotting, but I'm only barely spotting. Barely - even less than yesterday. Yesterday it was mostly light pinkish, a tiny brownish. Today it's brown and mixed in with a tiny bit of stretchy CM (I'm so glad we're not squeamish about talking about this stuff...lol). Anyways...I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it could be IB. I already cried a lot yesterday and came to acceptance, so Im afraid to have hope. But still...I can't help but wonder. On top of that, don't my temps still look good? Or is that just my hope talking? And a couple of days ago, there was a small dip...implantation? Ah, who knows. I'm planning on testing with a FRER tomorrow morning if AF doesn't come over night. Can any of you ladies weigh in on this? What are the chances that I'd get IB 13dpo with mild cramping?

I was actually going to tell you that your temps look really good! Does it normally go down before or after AF arrives for you? 

I think you have reason to be slightly positive. Different can be good! 

I have heard of women having bleeding or spotting and still having a perfectly healthy pregnancy. It does happen so bleeding or spotting doesn't mean you are out for sure. I would wait until tomorrow and if AF doesn't show, test again. Good luck!


----------



## DosPinkies

I don't know what my temps do actually, because this is my first cycle temping. I can only go by CD1 from last cycle and it was way lower than I am now. That doesn't mean I won't take a nose dive by tomorrow, but we'll see.


----------



## lsd2721

RForReal said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Soooo I hate my body. I can't ever figure it out. As you know, I started spotting yesterday - figured I was out. I was cramping a little, too. Well very very rarely do I spot for 2 days before AF comes full flow - it's happened once or twice that I can remember, but it's not common. And today, still spotting, but I'm only barely spotting. Barely - even less than yesterday. Yesterday it was mostly light pinkish, a tiny brownish. Today it's brown and mixed in with a tiny bit of stretchy CM (I'm so glad we're not squeamish about talking about this stuff...lol). Anyways...I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it could be IB. I already cried a lot yesterday and came to acceptance, so Im afraid to have hope. But still...I can't help but wonder. On top of that, don't my temps still look good? Or is that just my hope talking? And a couple of days ago, there was a small dip...implantation? Ah, who knows. I'm planning on testing with a FRER tomorrow morning if AF doesn't come over night. Can any of you ladies weigh in on this? What are the chances that I'd get IB 13dpo with mild cramping?
> 
> I was actually going to tell you that your temps look really good! Does it normally go down before or after AF arrives for you?
> 
> I think you have reason to be slightly positive. Different can be good!
> 
> I have heard of women having bleeding or spotting and still having a perfectly healthy pregnancy. It does happen so bleeding or spotting doesn't mean you are out for sure. I would wait until tomorrow and if AF doesn't show, test again. Good luck!Click to expand...

I think there is still a chance you could be preggers! For starters, it ain't over til the witch shows! :) But the temps do look good and you started spotting at 12dpo, right? Which is a normal time frame! Lots of hugs and baby dust sent your way! GL! Keep us updated!


----------



## Ttcsandiego

RForReal said:


> Ladders, I echo what Dos said as well. Knowing what you are dealing with, if anything, can only help. It gives you a little control back since you can work to correct any issues that may be present. When I told my OB/GYN that we were trying, she said to remember that many women take up to or even over a year to conceive and it's completely normal. I keep telling myself that I've been in this for a year and it's definitely harder than I anticipated, but when I do finally get that BFP this time will feel like nothing. I think back to college and high school and how long 4 years felt at the beginning and how short it felt when it was all over. I imagine TTC will be the same way. Even if it hurts now and is upsetting not knowing, at the end of the day it will all be worth it. Don't give up hope and try not to get too discouraged. I firmly believe it will happen for you!

I keep telling myself that too. It's hard when my sister got pregnant her first month trying. I tell myself in that situation, she's a freak. lol. She's the anomaly, not me. It just grinds my gears a bit because she's always been kinda flaky and oblivious in life, so it's very much her to be like 'omg I'm totally pregnant, this is like... so crazy, I wasn't even trying!' I love her and my future nephew and everything, but I still roll my eyes with frustration. 

And I keep telling myself how much sweeter the reward will be for me. Not to say that women who get pregnant easily don't adore their children. I just think when you have to work that much harder for something, you appreciate it ten fold, you know?


----------



## DosPinkies

Forget it. :growlmad: the stupid #*[email protected]!% :witch: got me good. 

Heartbroken. Again.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey ladies, i just wanted to thank you all for the positive thoughts this week. Sadly my memier passed away this morning. She is in a better place now and not in pain anymore.. 

and I told my mom that we are TTC and she was super excited for us. This will be grand baby # 6 for my parents so no pressure from them.


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Forget it. :growlmad: the stupid #*[email protected]!% :witch: got me good.
> 
> Heartbroken. Again.

:hugs: sorry dospinkies!


----------



## RForReal

Ttcsandiego said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> Ladders, I echo what Dos said as well. Knowing what you are dealing with, if anything, can only help. It gives you a little control back since you can work to correct any issues that may be present. When I told my OB/GYN that we were trying, she said to remember that many women take up to or even over a year to conceive and it's completely normal. I keep telling myself that I've been in this for a year and it's definitely harder than I anticipated, but when I do finally get that BFP this time will feel like nothing. I think back to college and high school and how long 4 years felt at the beginning and how short it felt when it was all over. I imagine TTC will be the same way. Even if it hurts now and is upsetting not knowing, at the end of the day it will all be worth it. Don't give up hope and try not to get too discouraged. I firmly believe it will happen for you!
> 
> I keep telling myself that too. It's hard when my sister got pregnant her first month trying. I tell myself in that situation, she's a freak. lol. She's the anomaly, not me. It just grinds my gears a bit because she's always been kinda flaky and oblivious in life, so it's very much her to be like 'omg I'm totally pregnant, this is like... so crazy, I wasn't even trying!' I love her and my future nephew and everything, but I still roll my eyes with frustration.
> 
> And I keep telling myself how much sweeter the reward will be for me. Not to say that women who get pregnant easily don't adore their children. I just think when you have to work that much harder for something, you appreciate it ten fold, you know?Click to expand...

I completely agree! Not that I wouldn't appreciate and love a child regardless of how quickly I got pregnant. This just makes me so much more appreciative because it's not an easy road and I know I will be so thankful. When you have to wait for something, it makes you appreciate it so much more. I don't truly appreciate the sun until it's been raining for a while. 



DosPinkies said:


> Forget it. :growlmad: the stupid #*[email protected]!% :witch: got me good.
> 
> Heartbroken. Again.

So sorry Dos! :hugs: 



Miskas mommy said:


> Hey ladies, i just wanted to thank you all for the positive thoughts this week. Sadly my memier passed away this morning. She is in a better place now and not in pain anymore..
> 
> and I told my mom that we are TTC and she was super excited for us. This will be grand baby # 6 for my parents so no pressure from them.

I'm so sorry for your loss Miskas. :hugs: but I'm glad to hear that you aren't getting pressure from your parents! Makes things a bit easier!


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Forget it. :growlmad: the stupid #*[email protected]!% :witch: got me good.
> 
> Heartbroken. Again.

so sorry! Big hugs!



Miskas mommy said:


> Hey ladies, i just wanted to thank you all for the positive thoughts this week. Sadly my memier passed away this morning. She is in a better place now and not in pain anymore..
> 
> and I told my mom that we are TTC and she was super excited for us. This will be grand baby # 6 for my parents so no pressure from them.

so sorry for your loss! Even though you know she is no longer suffering, it is still hard. Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

I'm out of town now visiting my best friend (we've been friends since we were 7!) and her almost 8 week old little guy. He's adorable and amazing. It melts my heart when she smiles at him and he smiles back. He looks so much like her! And then reality smacks me in the face when she talks about things like pumping breast milk and having a bottle be pink with blood because her nipples were so messed up. I cringe just thinking about it. But I know it will all be worth it. She asked me if I was trying and I said was off bc but just seeing what happens. I know she would mean well but she would ask about it a lot if she knew we were seriously trying and since she got pregnant her first cycle trying I would feel pressure.

Not much else new, other than we BD'd for the first time without birth control, which was kind of fun. Oh, and I also took an OPK today. Definitely not ovulating at CD7, lol. I happened to have some time to kill at around 2pm and was just curious as to how dark a line I would get. Answer, not very. That's good though because I'm out of town until Friday anyways.


*Miskas mommy*, so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


*DosPinkies*... all I can say is a big screw you to AF. That truly sucks.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Miskas Mommy :( I hope you're holding up ok.

DosPinkies, what a bummer. Our bodies are such jerks. I swear as soon as they hear the phrase "trying to conceive" they just start doing whatever to mess with us.


----------



## RForReal

curiousowl said:


> I'm out of town now visiting my best friend (we've been friends since we were 7!) and her almost 8 week old little guy. He's adorable and amazing. It melts my heart when she smiles at him and he smiles back. He looks so much like her! And then reality smacks me in the face when she talks about things like pumping breast milk and having a bottle be pink with blood because her nipples were so messed up. I cringe just thinking about it. But I know it will all be worth it. She asked me if I was trying and I said was off bc but just seeing what happens. I know she would mean well but she would ask about it a lot if she knew we were seriously trying and since she got pregnant her first cycle trying I would feel pressure.
> 
> Not much else new, other than we BD'd for the first time without birth control, which was kind of fun. Oh, and I also took an OPK today. Definitely not ovulating at CD7, lol. I happened to have some time to kill at around 2pm and was just curious as to how dark a line I would get. Answer, not very. That's good though because I'm out of town until Friday anyways.

I remember our first time without protection. It was weird! :haha:

I do know what you mean, that's why we aren't telling people. There's certain people that would ask all the time and we just don't want that. I feel like they should realize that once we get pregnant we will tell them. If we aren't telling them, we aren't pregnant. I know they mean well too but, all the more reason to keep it to ourselves.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos Pinkies, I'm so sorry! I always enjoy sorrow with a big fat lemon pie and a big fat coke! I'd send you some if I could but I guess these virtual hugs will have to do!
:hug:

Miskas, I am very sorry for your loss! If I could I would make you a casserole but once again a virtual hug will have to do! 
:hug:

Well, apparently my sorrow always includes food! :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

DosPinkies said:


> Forget it. :growlmad: the stupid #*[email protected]!% :witch: got me good.
> 
> Heartbroken. Again.

Sorry Dos :hugs:


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Miskas mommy said:


> Hey ladies, i just wanted to thank you all for the positive thoughts this week. Sadly my memier passed away this morning. She is in a better place now and not in pain anymore..

So sorry about that! She is in a better place.


----------



## ladders

Miskas so sorry to hear your news hope that you are doing ok, we are all thinking of you. 

Dospinkies really sorry about the witch coming just been catching up on the thread and as I read through was really starting to think this was your month. Hate how our bodies do that. My af still not arrived but I know I'm not pg so just serves to build me back up with a little hope just to go through it all again. Really sorry. Thank you for the support for Friday its appreciated

Rforreal thank you too for the support I guess I'm kind of neurotic about things and have well in truly got in my head something is wrong. Would like to think it is because of the home sperm test we did that showed was low less than 20mil but maybe i would be like this anyway :-(. 

Thank you all for the support this thread is the only place I feel normal because not one other person I know understands


----------



## ladders

Shame we are all so far away so can't get together and get drunk and vent when the witch arrives


----------



## MgreenM

well, another error! Am I inept with this or something? Maybe it's a bad batch? Maybe tomorrow I will try peeing in a cup and dipping the stick in that way? You have to hold it there longer, but clearly I may be doing something wrong? If that doesn't work, should I get one of the cheaper tests? non digital? which brand would you recommend? Or, should I just call my doctor and see what they say? The only catch with calling my doctor is that I have decided to change doctors because I am changing jobs and the location of my current doctors are going to be super inconvenient once I start the new job. 

Oddly enough, this is only mildly annoying...I am not really upset by it at all and feel pretty calm...I swear, sometimes I just don't understand myself/my body.

For those of you in the US with the snow/cold -stay warm and safe!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Forget it. :growlmad: the stupid #*[email protected]!% :witch: got me good.
> 
> Heartbroken. Again.

I'm so sorry! That really sucks. :hugs:



Miskas mommy said:


> Hey ladies, i just wanted to thank you all for the positive thoughts this week. Sadly my memier passed away this morning. She is in a better place now and not in pain anymore..
> 
> and I told my mom that we are TTC and she was super excited for us. This will be grand baby # 6 for my parents so no pressure from them.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it doesn't help but I will totally send you virtual hugs! :hugs:

Also, be happy you have no pressure. My parents have 9 grandchildren and they still pressure my husband and I to start. It's why none of my family know we are trying. I'm the baby and they all feel like they have to tell me how to do things and how to live my life. I love them all dearly but I really couldn't handle it with this.



MgreenM said:


> well, another error! Am I inept with this or something? Maybe it's a bad batch? Maybe tomorrow I will try peeing in a cup and dipping the stick in that way? You have to hold it there longer, but clearly I may be doing something wrong? If that doesn't work, should I get one of the cheaper tests? non digital? which brand would you recommend? Or, should I just call my doctor and see what they say? The only catch with calling my doctor is that I have decided to change doctors because I am changing jobs and the location of my current doctors are going to be super inconvenient once I start the new job.
> 
> Oddly enough, this is only mildly annoying...I am not really upset by it at all and feel pretty calm...I swear, sometimes I just don't understand myself/my body.
> 
> For those of you in the US with the snow/cold -stay warm and safe!

I'm sorry. That has got to be frustrating. I would just go out and buy a cheap one at this point. Where are you in cycle now? Are you far enough where you may not need a early pg test? Good luck!

And by the way it is effing cold in Ohio. Why did I move to the frozen tundra?!?!?!?!


----------



## PDReggie

Also, forgot to tell this story. So, yesterday, I had a female client come to court with her mom. Her mother asked that the court order her to take her BC. I explained that the court would love to order people to take BC but that it is illegal and if girl doesn't want to take it, there is nothing the court can do. So here is how the rest of the conversation went.

Mom: "It's not that she refuses to take it, it's that she doesn't take it seriously and so she doesn't take it right."

Girl: Exasperated teenage noise. "I caught up on my missed pills from last week yesterday."

(In my head: I'm keeping an open mind at this point that she only missed 1 or 2)

Mom: "Taking like 6 pills at once isn't going to keep you from getting pregnant. That's not how it works."

(In my head: True but it will probably prevent you staying pregnant.)

Girl: "I didn't take 6..."

(In my head: please, please, please don't be this dumb.)

Girl: "...I took 9."

(In my head: head slap. Can you OD on BC? Should I call for a medical evaluation? Don't pat her or mom in sympathetic gesture, just got approved to go back to school after the scabies were cleared up.)

Me: "Well that's not why we're here today, so let's focus on your charges."

(In my head: I need wine, is it too early for wine? I haven't ovulated yet, I can still drink right? I have obviously made some bad life choices to end up standing here listening to this.)

Whoever said we should be closer so we can drink when AF shows up is right!


----------



## Meljenn

Miskas
I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep your family in my prayers


----------



## Meljenn

I know it is still way too early but has anyone looked at iui or ivf? I have looked at the cost and what my insurance covers just to have an idea.
I have always been a worst case scenario kind of person.


----------



## Ttcsandiego

MgreenM said:


> well, another error! Am I inept with this or something? Maybe it's a bad batch? Maybe tomorrow I will try peeing in a cup and dipping the stick in that way? You have to hold it there longer, but clearly I may be doing something wrong? If that doesn't work, should I get one of the cheaper tests? non digital? which brand would you recommend? Or, should I just call my doctor and see what they say? The only catch with calling my doctor is that I have decided to change doctors because I am changing jobs and the location of my current doctors are going to be super inconvenient once I start the new job.
> 
> Oddly enough, this is only mildly annoying...I am not really upset by it at all and feel pretty calm...I swear, sometimes I just don't understand myself/my body.
> 
> For those of you in the US with the snow/cold -stay warm and safe!

Last month I bought EPT digital pack of 20 sticks at CVS for $50. This month Walmart had Clear Blue 20 pack for $38. The kind with the digital smiley face if you're O. I tried the cheap strips but hated them. I didn't like having to interpret them. I don't trust myself. I'd rather shell out the money and know for sure. I do a little cup and dip, because I'm not the best aimer..lol. Then I worry was I holding it in the stream long enough?


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Miskas so sorry to hear your news hope that you are doing ok, we are all thinking of you.
> 
> Dospinkies really sorry about the witch coming just been catching up on the thread and as I read through was really starting to think this was your month. Hate how our bodies do that. My af still not arrived but I know I'm not pg so just serves to build me back up with a little hope just to go through it all again. Really sorry. Thank you for the support for Friday its appreciated
> 
> Rforreal thank you too for the support I guess I'm kind of neurotic about things and have well in truly got in my head something is wrong. Would like to think it is because of the home sperm test we did that showed was low less than 20mil but maybe i would be like this anyway :-(.
> 
> Thank you all for the support this thread is the only place I feel normal because not one other person I know understands

My hubby has low count too. Since the home test came back low, do you plan to get a SA done at the doctor? I know that it can vary from test to test so try not to get too discouraged. My hubby only has 8 million count and his urologist told him that he is optimistic and people get pregnant with these kinds of numbers all the time. It's helpful to hear those words from a professional.



ladders said:


> Shame we are all so far away so can't get together and get drunk and vent when the witch arrives

This is awesome and I 100% agree. 



MgreenM said:


> well, another error! Am I inept with this or something? Maybe it's a bad batch? Maybe tomorrow I will try peeing in a cup and dipping the stick in that way? You have to hold it there longer, but clearly I may be doing something wrong? If that doesn't work, should I get one of the cheaper tests? non digital? which brand would you recommend? Or, should I just call my doctor and see what they say? The only catch with calling my doctor is that I have decided to change doctors because I am changing jobs and the location of my current doctors are going to be super inconvenient once I start the new job.
> 
> Oddly enough, this is only mildly annoying...I am not really upset by it at all and feel pretty calm...I swear, sometimes I just don't understand myself/my body.
> 
> For those of you in the US with the snow/cold -stay warm and safe!

I always dip it. I have more control that way. If you overload it or don't have enough it can give an error. But I would also start with a cheapie and then a digital later. 



PDReggie said:


> Also, forgot to tell this story. So, yesterday, I had a female client come to court with her mom. Her mother asked that the court order her to take her BC. I explained that the court would love to order people to take BC but that it is illegal and if girl doesn't want to take it, there is nothing the court can do. So here is how the rest of the conversation went.
> 
> Mom: "It's not that she refuses to take it, it's that she doesn't take it seriously and so she doesn't take it right."
> 
> Girl: Exasperated teenage noise. "I caught up on my missed pills from last week yesterday."
> 
> (In my head: I'm keeping an open mind at this point that she only missed 1 or 2)
> 
> Mom: "Taking like 6 pills at once isn't going to keep you from getting pregnant. That's not how it works."
> 
> (In my head: True but it will probably prevent you staying pregnant.)
> 
> Girl: "I didn't take 6..."
> 
> (In my head: please, please, please don't be this dumb.)
> 
> Girl: "...I took 9."
> 
> (In my head: head slap. Can you OD on BC? Should I call for a medical evaluation? Don't pat her or mom in sympathetic gesture, just got approved to go back to school after the scabies were cleared up.)
> 
> Me: "Well that's not why we're here today, so let's focus on your charges."
> 
> (In my head: I need wine, is it too early for wine? I haven't ovulated yet, I can still drink right? I have obviously made some bad life choices to end up standing here listening to this.)
> 
> Whoever said we should be closer so we can drink when AF shows up is right!

Umm..there are no words. None. 



Meljenn said:


> I know it is still way too early but has anyone looked at iui or ivf? I have looked at the cost and what my insurance covers just to have an idea.
> I have always been a worst case scenario kind of person.

I've looked into it. Our insurance covers both which I am so thankful for. We are going to talk to a FS in March so I want to be prepared with my options. We will likely try IUI first as long as we can. Need to see if my hubby's sperm count is high enough for them to do it. Hopefully the fertilaid has increased his count.


----------



## lsd2721

ladders said:


> Shame we are all so far away so can't get together and get drunk and vent when the witch arrives

It is a shame! My how I would enjoy that! :)



MgreenM said:


> For those of you in the US with the snow/cold -stay warm and safe!

That's why I love being in Mississippi....it does not get THAT cold although this winter has been a bit colder than normal.



Meljenn said:


> I know it is still way too early but has anyone looked at iui or ivf? I have looked at the cost and what my insurance covers just to have an idea.
> I have always been a worst case scenario kind of person.

I haven't looked yet, but I have thought about it. Just really curious to the cost and if my insurance covers it but not doing it yet because my husband would just think I'm crazy to plan for that!



Ttcsandiego said:


> Last month I bought EPT digital pack of 20 sticks at CVS for $50. This month Walmart had Clear Blue 20 pack for $38. The kind with the digital smiley face if you're O. I tried the cheap strips but hated them. I didn't like having to interpret them. I don't trust myself. I'd rather shell out the money and know for sure. I do a little cup and dip, because I'm not the best aimer..lol. Then I worry was I holding it in the stream long enough?

I just bought the digital smiley face ones! Haven't used them yet. I've used the cheap ones for the first three days of testing! I am kind of excited! Haha Can't wait to see the smiley face!


----------



## PDReggie

Ok so I need help. I either need answers or for someone to let me know if there is a forum I'm missing that could answer this. My cycle as far as the computer can tell is about 32 average. I am on cycle day 12. So far the prediction is that based on averages I will ovulate somewhere between CD 16 and 20 since that would be 12 to 16 days prior to expected period. This is my first month temping but I know that it will only tell me after I ovulated. I've been trying to check CM too but I'm a little confused so I'm mostly just feeling it out so to speak, hehe, and keeping track of observations for next month. However, I just went to the bathroom and TMI when I wiped, I had a rather large, blob is the only description I can come up with, of clear kind of mucus looking stuff come out. I didn't really feel it to see if it was stretchy or not. There are some things I just can't handle doing yet. But now I'm wondering if this is meaning that I am going to ovulate within the next few days and perhaps I ovulate really early? Any ideas, suggestions, or comments on my crazy would be appreciated.


----------



## HotMessJess84

AF got me today. I'm a little disappointed but I'm also relieved. This was my first cycle off bcp and AF was a week late. So instead of 28 days my cycle was 35 days which isn't so bad considering I just stopped the pill. One positive is that I can celebrate my 30th birthday in two weeks with some drinks! Lol. It also looks like I should be ovulating around that time- it'd be nice to possibly conceive on my bday :)


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> Ok so I need help. I either need answers or for someone to let me know if there is a forum I'm missing that could answer this. My cycle as far as the computer can tell is about 32 average. I am on cycle day 12. So far the prediction is that based on averages I will ovulate somewhere between CD 16 and 20 since that would be 12 to 16 days prior to expected period. This is my first month temping but I know that it will only tell me after I ovulated. I've been trying to check CM too but I'm a little confused so I'm mostly just feeling it out so to speak, hehe, and keeping track of observations for next month. However, I just went to the bathroom and TMI when I wiped, I had a rather large, blob is the only description I can come up with, of clear kind of mucus looking stuff come out. I didn't really feel it to see if it was stretchy or not. There are some things I just can't handle doing yet. But now I'm wondering if this is meaning that I am going to ovulate within the next few days and perhaps I ovulate really early? Any ideas, suggestions, or comments on my crazy would be appreciated.

It's hard to know but it sounds like you are describing EWCM which you get around your most fertile time. I think that everyone is different so some women get EWCM for days, some just one day, and some not at all. It sounds like you are ovulating soon so I would just get to it! :haha: it might be a weird cycle that you will have a shorter cycle than normal. Or maybe you get EWCM early. This month I saw some on CD 12 and today on CD 17 which is when I typically ovulate. Until you have charted for awhile it's hard to say. If you are ovulating, a LP longer than 14 isn't unheard of. I think up to 16 days is considered normal. But I would expect AF earlier this cycle if you are ovulating today. 



HotMessJess84 said:


> AF got me today. I'm a little disappointed but I'm also relieved. This was my first cycle off bcp and AF was a week late. So instead of 28 days my cycle was 35 days which isn't so bad considering I just stopped the pill. One positive is that I can celebrate my 30th birthday in two weeks with some drinks! Lol. It also looks like I should be ovulating around that time- it'd be nice to possibly conceive on my bday :)

I'm sorry to hear that but loving your attitude about it. Bright side! :thumbup:


----------



## ladders

Got a letter saying abnormal sperm results so have appointment tomorrow. Absolutely broken


----------



## MgreenM

ladders - sorry about your results
Jess- keep up the positive attitude!

Reggie- today is day 31. My plan is to dip tomorrow morning and hopefully there won't be an error! Also, I need to schedule my annual exam anyways...working on getting into a new doctor. Called today and left a message so I will also ask them what they think I should do if I continue to have a problem...My gut at this point is saying I will see a BFP...but who knows!

I want to share an email I sent to DH and his response with you...All I can say is my reaction was "really? really?" (know that DH is full of puns for every occasion!)

*my email:*Another error...I will try peeing in a cup and doing it that way tomorrow. also, Hailey woke me at 530, I took her out and she only peed and wanted to come right back in. So, do your best but she may just hold things in until she can't anymore...don't forget to feed her.

*DH's response* Geez, what's with all these piss-poor results?


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: Oh no, that's so bad! That sounds like something my DH would say though unfortunately. He loves puns too! Good luck!


----------



## MgreenM

I HAD to share that with someone! It really cracked me up!


----------



## DosPinkies

Thanks everyone for all the support. CD1 it is! Again. Yaaaaa.....y. But hey - one thing that has me more hopeful this time is that DH has been taking FertilAid. Maybe that will be the boost we need. I know they say give it 3 months of the vitamins, but I've read a lot of stories of how it helped after just a month, so hey...why not be hopeful? 



Miskas mommy said:


> Hey ladies, i just wanted to thank you all for the positive thoughts this week. Sadly my memier passed away this morning. She is in a better place now and not in pain anymore..
> 
> and I told my mom that we are TTC and she was super excited for us. This will be grand baby # 6 for my parents so no pressure from them.

I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs:



ladders said:


> Shame we are all so far away so can't get together and get drunk and vent when the witch arrives

100% agreed! Too bad.



PDReggie said:


> Also, forgot to tell this story. So, yesterday, I had a female client come to court with her mom. Her mother asked that the court order her to take her BC. I explained that the court would love to order people to take BC but that it is illegal and if girl doesn't want to take it, there is nothing the court can do. So here is how the rest of the conversation went.
> 
> Mom: "It's not that she refuses to take it, it's that she doesn't take it seriously and so she doesn't take it right."
> 
> Girl: Exasperated teenage noise. "I caught up on my missed pills from last week yesterday."
> 
> (In my head: I'm keeping an open mind at this point that she only missed 1 or 2)
> 
> Mom: "Taking like 6 pills at once isn't going to keep you from getting pregnant. That's not how it works."
> 
> (In my head: True but it will probably prevent you staying pregnant.)
> 
> Girl: "I didn't take 6..."
> 
> (In my head: please, please, please don't be this dumb.)
> 
> Girl: "...I took 9."
> 
> (In my head: head slap. Can you OD on BC? Should I call for a medical evaluation? Don't pat her or mom in sympathetic gesture, just got approved to go back to school after the scabies were cleared up.)
> 
> Me: "Well that's not why we're here today, so let's focus on your charges."
> 
> (In my head: I need wine, is it too early for wine? I haven't ovulated yet, I can still drink right? I have obviously made some bad life choices to end up standing here listening to this.)
> 
> Whoever said we should be closer so we can drink when AF shows up is right!

Wooooooooowwwww. Wow.

Wow.



PDReggie said:


> Ok so I need help. I either need answers or for someone to let me know if there is a forum I'm missing that could answer this. My cycle as far as the computer can tell is about 32 average. I am on cycle day 12. So far the prediction is that based on averages I will ovulate somewhere between CD 16 and 20 since that would be 12 to 16 days prior to expected period. This is my first month temping but I know that it will only tell me after I ovulated. I've been trying to check CM too but I'm a little confused so I'm mostly just feeling it out so to speak, hehe, and keeping track of observations for next month. However, I just went to the bathroom and TMI when I wiped, I had a rather large, blob is the only description I can come up with, of clear kind of mucus looking stuff come out. I didn't really feel it to see if it was stretchy or not. There are some things I just can't handle doing yet. But now I'm wondering if this is meaning that I am going to ovulate within the next few days and perhaps I ovulate really early? Any ideas, suggestions, or comments on my crazy would be appreciated.

What you're describing is EWCM. Like someone else said, some women get it just a day before ovulation and some for several days. Mine comes 3-4 days before ovulation. However, lots and lots of women get EWCM at random times with no logical explanation for it. It doesn't always match right up with ovulation like it's supposed to, so it can't be trusted on its own. If you're temping, you can start looking for a slight drop. It will typically drop right before ovulation and then rise. That low temp day is typically your O day. If you see your temp drop and you've got the EWCM, you're likely about to O. It's a little bit of guess-work though without using an OPK. A lot of women say that they thought they knew when they ovulated until they used ovulation kits and found out they were wrong. Have you thought about using one of those?



ladders said:


> Got a letter saying abnormal sperm results so have appointment tomorrow. Absolutely broken

That's crap that they just give you bad news in a letter without details, just so that you can wait and stress over it. How crappy of them. Sweetheart, it will be okay! No matter the results, spermy issues can be worked around. A lot of times, it's just a matter of putting DH on vitamins. Try to think positive thoughts the best you can. :hugs:



HotMessJess84 said:


> AF got me today. I'm a little disappointed but I'm also relieved. This was my first cycle off bcp and AF was a week late. So instead of 28 days my cycle was 35 days which isn't so bad considering I just stopped the pill. One positive is that I can celebrate my 30th birthday in two weeks with some drinks! Lol. It also looks like I should be ovulating around that time- it'd be nice to possibly conceive on my bday :)

Sorry about AF but way to go for that attitude! :thumbup: happy early birthday! 



MgreenM said:


> ladders - sorry about your results
> Jess- keep up the positive attitude!
> 
> Reggie- today is day 31. My plan is to dip tomorrow morning and hopefully there won't be an error! Also, I need to schedule my annual exam anyways...working on getting into a new doctor. Called today and left a message so I will also ask them what they think I should do if I continue to have a problem...My gut at this point is saying I will see a BFP...but who knows!
> 
> I want to share an email I sent to DH and his response with you...All I can say is my reaction was "really? really?" (know that DH is full of puns for every occasion!)
> 
> *my email:*Another error...I will try peeing in a cup and doing it that way tomorrow. also, Hailey woke me at 530, I took her out and she only peed and wanted to come right back in. So, do your best but she may just hold things in until she can't anymore...don't forget to feed her.
> 
> *DH's response* Geez, what's with all these piss-poor results?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! And your DH is funny. :haha:


----------



## Miskas mommy

HotMessJess84 said:


> AF got me today. I'm a little disappointed but I'm also relieved. This was my first cycle off bcp and AF was a week late. So instead of 28 days my cycle was 35 days which isn't so bad considering I just stopped the pill. One positive is that I can celebrate my 30th birthday in two weeks with some drinks! Lol. It also looks like I should be ovulating around that time- it'd be nice to possibly conceive on my bday :)

this month was my first off BCP as well and my cycle was 45 days! on cd6 now. good luck


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Got a letter saying abnormal sperm results so have appointment tomorrow. Absolutely broken

I'm so sorry Ladders! :hugs: we are dealing with male factor too so I know how devastating that can be. But the good news is that now you'll know and you can take steps to deal with it. Just know it's not a death sentence. People with male factor conceive all the time.


----------



## DosPinkies

RF - what are you guys doing to combat the male factor? Is he on vitamins?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry to hear that, Ladders. I know there are workarounds for sperm issues, I hope they prove to be not too complicated in your case.

My insurance covers up to 6 fertility treatments, but I don't know to what extent or what procedures specifically it covered. Since we're just starting out I haven't bothered to research it.

If it gives anybody hope, a dear friend of mine who spent nearly a year TTC gave birth to a beautiful baby girl today. Sometimes it just takes time (which I'm sure will be absolutely zero comfort to me if I haven't conceived in a year  ).


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks for all the answers guys. I want to do a month of just temping before I get some OPKs. I just want to get an idea of what my body does every month prior to spending money to dial in the exact day. I figure since I don't know what is going on for sure, I will just take advantage of DH as much as possible until my temp spikes! :winkwink:

To those who are out this month, I'm sorry. On to next month! 

To the testers, fingers crossed! 

M, keep us all updated!


----------



## curiousowl

Not too sure about the EWCM question but your chart's looking good PD! It seems like it should be super clear to tell when you've ovulated so that's awesome for your first cycle temping.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> RF - what are you guys doing to combat the male factor? Is he on vitamins?

Right now that's all we are doing. He's on fertilaid and CountBoost. He's been on fertilaid for about 4 or 5 months and the CountBoost for a month. If we haven't conceived by March we will likely pursue other options. I've heard that clomid can work for men to increase sperm count and quality. But we may also end up going the IUI route if we can. 



MrsKChicago said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Ladders. I know there are workarounds for sperm issues, I hope they prove to be not too complicated in your case.
> 
> My insurance covers up to 6 fertility treatments, but I don't know to what extent or what procedures specifically it covered. Since we're just starting out I haven't bothered to research it.
> 
> If it gives anybody hope, a dear friend of mine who spent nearly a year TTC gave birth to a beautiful baby girl today. Sometimes it just takes time (which I'm sure will be absolutely zero comfort to me if I haven't conceived in a year  ).

Well I've been TTC for almost a year and hearing success stories like that are still comforting! Thanks!


----------



## MgreenM

Well ladies, I woke up around 2:30am and had to pee...decided to test then because (silly me) I wasn't sure if I would have to pee at 6:15 when I got up (of course I did!) Anyways, the result was: :bfp:! According to the digi I am at 2-3 weeks! Part of me is excited, part of me isn't because of the timing. Now I have to figure out when to tell the new job...I am still deciding if I should wake DH and tell him or let him see the test that I left in the bathroom...I am leaving for work in about 30 minutes...So, if you are reading this in the next 15 minutes or so, I would love to know what you think I should do...


----------



## DosPinkies

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy! I'm so happy for you! Oh well about the timing - you're gonna have a baby! Congrats! I think you should wake him. If it were me, I'd want to be there to see his face.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy! I'm so happy for you! Oh well about the timing - you're gonna have a baby! Congrats! I think you should wake him. If it were me, I'd want to be there to see his face.

Thanks Dos! It's good to have someone excited for me. I know the timing is annoying but I also know it will all work out. It's just a little anxiety producing...I am going to email the psychiatrist so that he can help me manage things in an appropriate manner.


----------



## MgreenM

Just woke up DH, he said "I didn't sleep well." I said, "neither did I" He said "So why did you wake me up?" lol "I said to tell you the result" When I did, he said (in a really cute voice) "yaaaayyy, you tell me when we tell the world" lol. He is so sweet. I might let him tell one person just so he has someone to talk to if he wants...I will probably tell one of my close friends so that I have that outlet. As much as you ladies are awesome, it's always nice to have someone you can pick up the phone and call!


----------



## ladders

Congratulations mgreenm really pleased for you, first bfp! Sod the timing it doesn't matter! 

Results from sa show dh has an high level of abnormal morphology of 78% reference says should be less than 70%. Need to re test to see if consistent or one off. I know some of the other ladies have dh with less than perfect sa results if any one wouldn't mind saying what there's is and what they are doing to help it?
Research says not much to change morphology but If we try to do stuff to boost count then surely that will help as 22% of more sperm is better right?


----------



## Meljenn

MgreenM said:


> Well ladies, I woke up around 2:30am and had to pee...decided to test then because (silly me) I wasn't sure if I would have to pee at 6:15 when I got up (of course I did!) Anyways, the result was: :bfp:! According to the digi I am at 2-3 weeks! Part of me is excited, part of me isn't because of the timing. Now I have to figure out when to tell the new job...I am still deciding if I should wake DH and tell him or let him see the test that I left in the bathroom...I am leaving for work in about 30 minutes...So, if you are reading this in the next 15 minutes or so, I would love to know what you think I should do...

Congrats!! I know you have to be super excited


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> Well ladies, I woke up around 2:30am and had to pee...decided to test then because (silly me) I wasn't sure if I would have to pee at 6:15 when I got up (of course I did!) Anyways, the result was: :bfp:! According to the digi I am at 2-3 weeks! Part of me is excited, part of me isn't because of the timing. Now I have to figure out when to tell the new job...I am still deciding if I should wake DH and tell him or let him see the test that I left in the bathroom...I am leaving for work in about 30 minutes...So, if you are reading this in the next 15 minutes or so, I would love to know what you think I should do...

YEAH!!!!!!! SO excited for you!!!!!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MgreenM said:


> Just woke up DH, he said "I didn't sleep well." I said, "neither did I" He said "So why did you wake me up?" lol "I said to tell you the result" When I did, he said (in a really cute voice) "yaaaayyy, you tell me when we tell the world" lol. He is so sweet. I might let him tell one person just so he has someone to talk to if he wants...I will probably tell one of my close friends so that I have that outlet. As much as you ladies are awesome, it's always nice to have someone you can pick up the phone and call!

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Sorry ladders, I don't know much about sa results so I can't answer your question. 

I tested again today, and bfn. I couldn't hold out until Saturday. I had a huge temp drop today so I'm feeling like I'm probably out. If I am out, I just wish AF would arrive today or tomorrow rather than Mon as predicted by ff. Having super long cycles suck when ttc'ing. I would usually love them otherwise. Hope I at least get back to the 35 day cycles.


----------



## haleiwamama

ladders said:


> Congratulations mgreenm really pleased for you, first bfp! Sod the timing it doesn't matter!
> 
> Results from sa show dh has an high level of abnormal morphology of 78% reference says should be less than 70%. Need to re test to see if consistent or one off. I know some of the other ladies have dh with less than perfect sa results if any one wouldn't mind saying what there's is and what they are doing to help it?
> Research says not much to change morphology but If we try to do stuff to boost count then surely that will help as 22% of more sperm is better right?

MgreenM congrats!! Hope your baby dust rubs off on the rest of us!!

Ladders, its important that you get more specific about the SA test... When we got my DH Sa we were super down, it shows only 4% normal... but then the nurse explained to us that their testing methods are so strict that pretty much all men have morphology issues in their results... DH results werent optimal but it wasnt as bad as we thought initially.

There are also 2 different testing methods you should familiarize yourself with because it make a big difference on result interpretation. 78% sounds pretty good to me to be honest.. especially if his count is high. Whats his count and motility?


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders - did they tell you his count and motility? If those numbers are good, I'd say there's no reason to worry too much. I'd probably order some FertilAid for him. It's supposed to increase the overall health of the swimmers he makes...can't hurt!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, MgreenM! How exciting!!!


----------



## PDReggie

SoonToBePreg said:


> Sorry ladders, I don't know much about sa results so I can't answer your question.
> 
> I tested again today, and bfn. I couldn't hold out until Saturday. I had a huge temp drop today so I'm feeling like I'm probably out. If I am out, I just wish AF would arrive today or tomorrow rather than Mon as predicted by ff. Having super long cycles suck when ttc'ing. I would usually love them otherwise. Hope I at least get back to the 35 day cycles.

Sorry for the bfn. You never know though. 

So random temping questions....

First, I am seeing a lot of people going really hardcore about temping without moving in the morning. I actually have to sit up to get to my alarm because I would totally sleep through it otherwise. So I at least sit up and turn the alarm off before temping. I don't feel like it's that bad since I have been "experimenting" with temping and take my temp when I'm still in bed after sitting up and after I've gotten up and peed and brushed my teeth. It is usually only .1 degree different. I'm really not willing to move my alarm closer so I can turn it off and end up at the wrong time and late for work. How badly is this affecting my temps do you think?

Second, this morning, I overslept anyway. (I'm special) and dreamed I took my temp while still in bed but didn't. So I took it after I peed and brushed my teeth. It was the same as yesterday's temp and because of the small difference I've been seeing in temps this way, I recorded the temp and different time, but recorded it as a temp that might be inaccurate. Do we think it's a problem to do this? Should I have completely disregarded the temp? Since it wasn't crazy different I didn't disregard it completely.

Any answers are appreciated. Who knew you could be so bad at something as simple as taking your own temp on a digital thermometer.


----------



## lsd2721

MgreenM! Oh My Gosh! HOW EXCITING! Congrats! I would wait to tell the job until you are further a long! They don't need to know just quite yet! Just enjoy your pregnancy with DH! Now rub that beautiful baby dust on the rest of us! :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! :)


----------



## lsd2721

PDreggie, I think if you're just sitting up to turn off the alarm it really shouldn't be a big deal! This is only my first month of temping but it's my understanding they just don't want you walking around and doing those kind of things but just sitting up for the alarm I would think would be fine.


----------



## ladders

Count is 47million with motility of 52% but abnormals at 78% when reference range should be above 70% its the who reference system and i got a print out because knew I'd obsess over it. Have ordered count boost and motility boost and already have well man conception which I think is the uk version of fertilaid.
Any one know what these results will mean?


----------



## DosPinkies

PD - I agree with lsd that turning off the alarm is no big deal. As for this morning, it's not going to throw it off that much. I wouldn't discard it completely - recording it is possible inaccurate with the little open circle is good enough. 

Ladders - I think your results mean that you and DH can definitely conceive! Are his numbers just the best numbers ever? Well no, but neither are A LOT of guys' numbers, but they can still knock us up! :thumbup: His numbers are better than my DH if that makes you feel any better. His count is 35, motility 40%...cant remember morphology but it was normal at least. I just have him on FertilAid for now...it's 3 pills a day on its own, and I didn't want to overwhelm him all at once by adding the count boost and motility aid just yet. I've got to take baby steps with him when it comes to that, because it's a sensitive subject. My plan is to do FertilAid alone for 3 months and if no BFP by then, I'll talk him into adding the other two. If your DH is cool with taking them right away, hey - it can only help! With those vitamins, I think every thing is going to work out perfectly for you. Take a deep breath...those results are not bad news! :hugs:


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay - I need your charting opinions on something. If you were spotting all day before starting AF, and she arrived late that evening at around 9 p.m., would you count that day as CD1 or would you count that day as spotting and the next as CD1? I'm thinking I should count the next day as CD1...especially since that's when my temp dipped dramatically. You ladies agree?


----------



## MgreenM

Thank you everyone! I think DH is actually rather excited...he sent me an email this morning saying "Just let me know when I can tell the world. I am eagerly waiting to make a post about this on Facebook." I almost had a meltdown at work because when I called to make an appointment, they said they wouldn't do it until week 8 which happens to be my first week at the new job! I was freaking out so much I ended up telling a co-worker that is like a mom to me and asking her advice. Well, fortunately, today was a slow day and I was able to call a few other practices and one that is actually associated with the dr. I had been going to said they would do it the week before including the sonogram! I am still a little edgy, but having people being excited for me helps. I hope my babydust rubs off on all of you!

Ladders- I wish I could help, but I know NOTHING about SA!

And I am no help with the temping stuff either! lol! I am not very useful to you guys right now, huh? Well, you have my support and hugs whenever you need them!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay MGreenM!!!! I am so happy for you :) Congratulations! Of course life is that it would happen the month it's less convenient, right?! But it might be a little stressful right now but it will all be okay. Yay! First BFP! I hope you will keep us posted on how it goes. 

PD, I would probably end up disregarding the temp but I don't think it should be a huge deal either way. I screwed up my temp today too. I should have temped when I woke up an hour and a half before my alarm but I was too tired to realize that. Of course when I temped at my normal time it was way high. 

Dos, I would count the next day as CD1. That's what FF recommends I believe.


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> Okay - I need your charting opinions on something. If you were spotting all day before starting AF, and she arrived late that evening at around 9 p.m., would you count that day as CD1 or would you count that day as spotting and the next as CD1? I'm thinking I should count the next day as CD1...especially since that's when my temp dipped dramatically. You ladies agree?

I would say yes. The day you start bleeding no matter what time is the day that is CD1.


----------



## Miskas mommy

MGreen Im So EXCITED for you!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Okay - I need your charting opinions on something. If you were spotting all day before starting AF, and she arrived late that evening at around 9 p.m., would you count that day as CD1 or would you count that day as spotting and the next as CD1? I'm thinking I should count the next day as CD1...especially since that's when my temp dipped dramatically. You ladies agree?

Thank you. For what it is worth, I count where I'm at in the day when I go to bed. So I would count today as CD1 since it full on started prior to bed.



MgreenM said:


> Thank you everyone! I think DH is actually rather excited...he sent me an email this morning saying "Just let me know when I can tell the world. I am eagerly waiting to make a post about this on Facebook." I almost had a meltdown at work because when I called to make an appointment, they said they wouldn't do it until week 8 which happens to be my first week at the new job! I was freaking out so much I ended up telling a co-worker that is like a mom to me and asking her advice. Well, fortunately, today was a slow day and I was able to call a few other practices and one that is actually associated with the dr. I had been going to said they would do it the week before including the sonogram! I am still a little edgy, but having people being excited for me helps. I hope my babydust rubs off on all of you!
> 
> Ladders- I wish I could help, but I know NOTHING about SA!
> 
> And I am no help with the temping stuff either! lol! I am not very useful to you guys right now, huh? Well, you have my support and hugs whenever you need them!

I am incredibly excited for you! I want two things. First is constant updates on your pregnancy. If the others here don't, friend me so we can do messages. Second, I want to see your status change soon! Safe 9 months!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

PDReggie said:


> Sorry for the bfn. You never know though.
> 
> So random temping questions....
> 
> First, I am seeing a lot of people going really hardcore about temping without moving in the morning. I actually have to sit up to get to my alarm because I would totally sleep through it otherwise. So I at least sit up and turn the alarm off before temping. I don't feel like it's that bad since I have been "experimenting" with temping and take my temp when I'm still in bed after sitting up and after I've gotten up and peed and brushed my teeth. It is usually only .1 degree different. I'm really not willing to move my alarm closer so I can turn it off and end up at the wrong time and late for work. How badly is this affecting my temps do you think?
> 
> Second, this morning, I overslept anyway. (I'm special) and dreamed I took my temp while still in bed but didn't. So I took it after I peed and brushed my teeth. It was the same as yesterday's temp and because of the small difference I've been seeing in temps this way, I recorded the temp and different time, but recorded it as a temp that might be inaccurate. Do we think it's a problem to do this? Should I have completely disregarded the temp? Since it wasn't crazy different I didn't disregard it completely.
> 
> Any answers are appreciated. Who knew you could be so bad at something as simple as taking your own temp on a digital thermometer.

I think temping after sitting up is not a big deal. If u do it every day, it's probably reflected consistently in your chart anyways.

I'd keep the temp for today and leave it as inaccurate. I had a bunch like that this cycle where I had to wake up really early, or I ended up oversleeping. Ff marks it for u so it's fine. Plus one temp won't skew ure whole chart.


----------



## MgreenM

Ok, I changed it...I think...lol. I emailed my psychiatrist to tell him so that I can manage the anxiety/depression appropriately. Still feeling edgy...wonder if it is related to the hormone changes? There is so much going on, so much transition it is really hard to say. Please let me know how much of updates you guys want. I don't want to make anyone feel bad/jealous as I know it's hard when you find out others get there BFP. I plan to keep up on this thread just to see how you guys are doing.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I'm out, AF got me. On to the next cycle.


----------



## MgreenM

SoonToBePreg said:


> I'm out, AF got me. On to the next cycle.

bummer...the babydust didn't spread :(


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MgreenM said:


> SoonToBePreg said:
> 
> 
> I'm out, AF got me. On to the next cycle.
> 
> bummer...the babydust didn't spread :(Click to expand...

Not yet, but hopefully it will soon!


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry Soon, Good luck this month. 

My temp went up a lot this morning but I also had an incredibly bad night last night. So, I said f it and got drunk. I'm obviously a shining example of adulthood. Then because my mind was still in a bad place, I was up and down all night long. I kept waking up and not being able to go back to sleep. I would get up to pee and go back to bed. I did this about 12 times over the course of the night. So I'm assuming the temp this morning may be an outlier. For now, since this is my first month, I'm just keeping them all as may be inaccurate readings. I figure one or two won't kill the chart. While I want to get pregnant this month, at least if I don't I will know next month about when I ovulate so I will have a better idea of when to do OPKs and what is completely wonky and what is maybe just incredibly early ovulation. Is it wrong that I am weirdly obsessed with temping? I find it fascinating what my body does every day.


----------



## ladders

So sorry to hear about your af soontobe, hope you feel better soon and we'll go through the next cycle together again hopefully we'll have lots more bfp soon

Pd I'm with you on the drinking I'm trying to be good but when af arrives its wine time! 

Plot thickens with our tests my bloods came back today with high prolactin so needs repeating on Tuesday is still high then will be referred for neuro exam and possible mri as could be a benign tumour on the pituarty gland in the brain. Could be stress or excessive exercise and definitely not the excessive exercise lol! Have to try to relax and not worry about it because then could elevate next levels. Has anyone any experience of this?


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> So sorry to hear about your af soontobe, hope you feel better soon and we'll go through the next cycle together again hopefully we'll have lots more bfp soon
> 
> Pd I'm with you on the drinking I'm trying to be good but when af arrives its wine time!
> 
> Plot thickens with our tests my bloods came back today with high prolactin so needs repeating on Tuesday is still high then will be referred for neuro exam and possible mri as could be a benign tumour on the pituarty gland in the brain. Could be stress or excessive exercise and definitely not the excessive exercise lol! Have to try to relax and not worry about it because then could elevate next levels. Has anyone any experience of this?

I have no experience but I will keep my fingers crossed that everything turns out well for you. That sounds rather scary. Be safe and keep us updated. 

My own FYI is that I got back from court this afternoon to find out one of the higher up attorneys is changing jobs so I am being "promoted" to Municipal court. It's good and more experience but I have to leave my little delinquents, which is sad. But I'm excited to start a new experience. And to have jury trials.


----------



## ladders

Ah congratulations about the job pd that's great news hopefully it will mean that while concentrating on new job that bfp will sneak up on you! 

Trying to not stress and have told dh if I have a brain tumour then I should be excused for all ttc neurosis because clearly not my fault. He failed to see the funny side of that lol


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry to hear about AF, Soon. Wishing you good luck that everything is well, ladders. MGreenM, I want ALL the updates but that's just me! :)

I'm currently sitting in the airport waiting to head home. It'll be nice to get back to DH and the fur babies but I'm sad to leave my friend and her sweet little man. I wish I could see him grow! But I'll be back out this way in June so that will have to do.

Tried another OPK today and it was still faint but slightly darker than yesterday, I think? I'm only at CD10 so still early. I'm just impatient and worried that because it's my first cycle off the pill I might not ovulate at all. Trying not to get ahead of myself though. Will definitely start the BDing when I get home because why not? Can't hurt! Also I'm annoyed at how bad my chart looks. I did end up discarding yesterday's temp because I'd only slept an hour and a half before I took it and I know it was completely off. But it was still up today so I have no idea. I'm really bad at this not obsessing thing...


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Sorry Soon, Good luck this month.
> 
> My temp went up a lot this morning but I also had an incredibly bad night last night. So, I said f it and got drunk. I'm obviously a shining example of adulthood. Then because my mind was still in a bad place, I was up and down all night long. I kept waking up and not being able to go back to sleep. I would get up to pee and go back to bed. I did this about 12 times over the course of the night. So I'm assuming the temp this morning may be an outlier. For now, since this is my first month, I'm just keeping them all as may be inaccurate readings. I figure one or two won't kill the chart. While I want to get pregnant this month, at least if I don't I will know next month about when I ovulate so I will have a better idea of when to do OPKs and what is completely wonky and what is maybe just incredibly early ovulation. Is it wrong that I am weirdly obsessed with temping? I find it fascinating what my body does every day.

so sorry you had such a bad night! I hate those!



ladders said:


> So sorry to hear about your af soontobe, hope you feel better soon and we'll go through the next cycle together again hopefully we'll have lots more bfp soon
> 
> Pd I'm with you on the drinking I'm trying to be good but when af arrives its wine time!
> 
> Plot thickens with our tests my bloods came back today with high prolactin so needs repeating on Tuesday is still high then will be referred for neuro exam and possible mri as could be a benign tumour on the pituarty gland in the brain. Could be stress or excessive exercise and definitely not the excessive exercise lol! Have to try to relax and not worry about it because then could elevate next levels. Has anyone any experience of this?

I am so sorry to hear that! I hope that everything turns out alright! Keep us posted!



PDReggie said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your af soontobe, hope you feel better soon and we'll go through the next cycle together again hopefully we'll have lots more bfp soon
> 
> Pd I'm with you on the drinking I'm trying to be good but when af arrives its wine time!
> 
> Plot thickens with our tests my bloods came back today with high prolactin so needs repeating on Tuesday is still high then will be referred for neuro exam and possible mri as could be a benign tumour on the pituarty gland in the brain. Could be stress or excessive exercise and definitely not the excessive exercise lol! Have to try to relax and not worry about it because then could elevate next levels. Has anyone any experience of this?
> 
> I have no experience but I will keep my fingers crossed that everything turns out well for you. That sounds rather scary. Be safe and keep us updated.
> 
> My own FYI is that I got back from court this afternoon to find out one of the higher up attorneys is changing jobs so I am being "promoted" to Municipal court. It's good and more experience but I have to leave my little delinquents, which is sad. But I'm excited to start a new experience. And to have jury trials.Click to expand...

congrats on the promotion! so excited for you!


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders - I'm sending positive thoughts for you that it turns out to be no big deal.

PD - congrats on the promotion! I'd miss the little delinquents, too, though. But we're apparently gluttons for punishment. (;

Soon - sorry about AF. :\ But hey...you, me and ladders - cycle buddies. Now for some baby dust to woft over here from green... 

Okay, girls...who uses the ClearBlue happy face OPK? On the box, it specifically says not to reuse the tester the next cycle. Well...why? I popped a new test strip in there, and it started up just like normal. I have about a million strips left. I only used 2 last month! If I can just use it again, that would save $30. But since it says not to, I'm paranoid. I'm thinking...did they just say not to because they want me to buy another $30 kit, or is there a legitimate reason not to? Thoughts?


----------



## curiousowl

Oh god, I'm such a mess tonight you guys! I seriously feel like I'm PMSing. I really hope that's not the case. When I took a month off the pill a couple years ago I had a normal length cycle so maybe this is just my hormones being wacky. But it is uncannily like PMS. I got home and sobbed on DH's shoulder that I'm going to miss my friend's baby growing up and that I'm anxious and overwhelmed with my job hunt. And when I couldn't find anything else to be upset about I cried about the fact that in the (fictional) book I was reading a kitten got run over. And then I ate a bunch of chocolate and felt slightly better. Ugh... Off to BD I guess! Maybe that will make me feel better?


----------



## ladders

Dos i use the clearblue digital opks been using the dual hormone ones which give either a blank flashing smiley or solid smiley. With the holder i think that what they mean is to not use a new holder in the middle of the cycle because the first time you pee on it it calibrates to those levels so it can detect changes, if you changed holder half way through you would loose all the saved info. I've reused the holder before and figured they wouldn't supply a box of 20 which is a 2 month supply with only one stick if you wasn't able to. So as long as you stick with the same holder throughout the full cycle you are fine. 

Curiousowl hope you are feeling better today, some days we are a bit more emotional than others and chocolate and bd'ing sounds like a great way to cheer yourself up!

Need to learn how to relax and destress anyone have any relaxation tips or techniques mine all involve wine which I'm trying to avoid!


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Oh god, I'm such a mess tonight you guys! I seriously feel like I'm PMSing. I really hope that's not the case. When I took a month off the pill a couple years ago I had a normal length cycle so maybe this is just my hormones being wacky. But it is uncannily like PMS. I got home and sobbed on DH's shoulder that I'm going to miss my friend's baby growing up and that I'm anxious and overwhelmed with my job hunt. And when I couldn't find anything else to be upset about I cried about the fact that in the (fictional) book I was reading a kitten got run over. And then I ate a bunch of chocolate and felt slightly better. Ugh... Off to BD I guess! Maybe that will make me feel better?

Just so you know, for the 10-14 days before my bfp, I was an emotional wreck...don't know if it was the hormones or not....


----------



## DosPinkies

I am trying really hard to just let this happen when it's "meant" to happen, but sometimes I just wish the universe would at least attempt to merge its schedule with mine. Haha. Here's the deal.

My recent goal has been to at least be pregnant by my 30th birthday (t-minus...well I'm too lazy to count the days, but we're talking less than 4 months...it's in May). I was thinking - okay, that's totally doable. Guaranteed, no, but very likely. Weeeellll....my husband is a paramedic with an ambulance service, but has decided recently that he wants to test with the fire departments in the area to become a firefighter/paramedic on their ambulances. I am 100% behind him on this decision, both because it's what he's always wanted as his next career step and because it's financially the best thing for us (pretty good chunk of a pay raise). Here's the stressful part of it. Testing is going on in February for most of the departments he's interested in, so it's coming up very soon. I'm pretty confident he will be offered a job at at least one of them. Well, they will send him to rookie school (boot camp/fire school)...which is down in south Arkansas (about 6 hours from us) for EIGHT WEEKS. He will be gone the entire week and can only come home on weekends. Yeaaaah...besides the obvious fact that I'll miss that man, this puts a damper in baby-making, doesn't it? We'd have to really luck out that I'd actually be ovulating on the weekend. Ugh...it's always something.

I feel like that makes this cycle (I should be ovulating in about a week) our last decent shot for a while. I don't want to put pressure on myself, because I know stress-free is the way to go, but um...easier said than done, ya know? I know I just have to let it work out the way it will...who knows what will happen...but I just wish for once in my life somebody would clear the obstacle course for 5 minutes. :wacko:

Somebody pet me. :awww: :haha:


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> I am trying really hard to just let this happen when it's "meant" to happen, but sometimes I just wish the universe would at least attempt to merge its schedule with mine. Haha. Here's the deal.
> 
> My recent goal has been to at least be pregnant by my 30th birthday (t-minus...well I'm too lazy to count the days, but we're talking less than 4 months...it's in May). I was thinking - okay, that's totally doable. Guaranteed, no, but very likely. Weeeellll....my husband is a paramedic with an ambulance service, but has decided recently that he wants to test with the fire departments in the area to become a firefighter/paramedic on their ambulances. I am 100% behind him on this decision, both because it's what he's always wanted as his next career step and because it's financially the best thing for us (pretty good chunk of a pay raise). Here's the stressful part of it. Testing is going on in February for most of the departments he's interested in, so it's coming up very soon. I'm pretty confident he will be offered a job at at least one of them. Well, they will send him to rookie school (boot camp/fire school)...which is down in south Arkansas (about 6 hours from us) for EIGHT WEEKS. He will be gone the entire week and can only come home on weekends. Yeaaaah, this puts a damper in baby-making, doesn't it? We'd have to really luck out that I'd actually be ovulating on the weekend. Ugh...it's always something.
> 
> I feel like that makes this cycle (I should be ovulating in about a week) our last decent shot for a while. I don't want to put pressure on myself, because I know stress-free is the way to go, but um...easier said than done, ya know? I know I just have to let it work out the way it will...who knows what will happen...but I just wish for once in my life somebody would clear the obstacle course for 5 minutes. :wacko:
> 
> Somebody pet me. :awww: :haha:

good luck to your hubby! I learned a long time ago, setting time/age based goals for things like marriage or pregnancy is a REALLY bad idea! I was convinced that during grad school I would meet someone and by the time I graduated we would be ready to be engaged/married...yeah, that didn't even come close to happening! I didn't date much in grad school and didn't meet DH until I moved out to the DC area for my first job! Even then, we didn't start dating until about a year later! Needless to say, when I hadn't reached my goal at the end of grad school, I was pretty upset about it. I set myself up for that disappointment. While a time frame is important for goal setting and achievement, we have to remember that sometimes things are beyond our control and things come up in life that may screw with our ideals. :dohh: Besides, this can only make you stronger, right?:thumbup:


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Wishing the best for your hubby Dos. Lots of words of wisdom flowing from Mgreen there so I don't have much to add. I do believe things will happen when they are supposed to, and we should really only worry about things we can control / influence. Easier said than done right? Lots of baby dust to you this cycle, but if it doesn't happen, can you go visit him at his base on the week that you're expecting to ovulate for a day or two? If not, then it'll all about BD'ing on the weekends, and remember, it only takes one sperm to get there.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

curiousowl said:


> Oh god, I'm such a mess tonight you guys! I seriously feel like I'm PMSing. I really hope that's not the case. When I took a month off the pill a couple years ago I had a normal length cycle so maybe this is just my hormones being wacky. But it is uncannily like PMS. I got home and sobbed on DH's shoulder that I'm going to miss my friend's baby growing up and that I'm anxious and overwhelmed with my job hunt. And when I couldn't find anything else to be upset about I cried about the fact that in the (fictional) book I was reading a kitten got run over. And then I ate a bunch of chocolate and felt slightly better. Ugh... Off to BD I guess! Maybe that will make me feel better?

Hope you are feeling better this morning. Our hormones can be messed up sometimes. I enjoyed some wine and sushi last night, to "celebrate" CD1.


----------



## ladders

Dos I feel for you u get grumpy when dh is on lates over o time, he's a dr so his shifts all over the place and still trying to disguise its a bd and pretend I just can't keep my hands off him, hard to make that believable when he comes in at 4am and I get up at 6! 
Try to stay positive and think of all the extra swimmers he will have saved up over the week, might actually work in your favour!


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> Oh god, I'm such a mess tonight you guys! I seriously feel like I'm PMSing. I really hope that's not the case. When I took a month off the pill a couple years ago I had a normal length cycle so maybe this is just my hormones being wacky. But it is uncannily like PMS. I got home and sobbed on DH's shoulder that I'm going to miss my friend's baby growing up and that I'm anxious and overwhelmed with my job hunt. And when I couldn't find anything else to be upset about I cried about the fact that in the (fictional) book I was reading a kitten got run over. And then I ate a bunch of chocolate and felt slightly better. Ugh... Off to BD I guess! Maybe that will make me feel better?

I'm sorry you are having a hard time. Maybe it's just a bad day. I've done that before. Just had stress build up until I exploded. I didn't even realize how stressed I was until I just lost it. Hoping you feel better soon.:hugs:



ladders said:


> Dos i use the clearblue digital opks been using the dual hormone ones which give either a blank flashing smiley or solid smiley. With the holder i think that what they mean is to not use a new holder in the middle of the cycle because the first time you pee on it it calibrates to those levels so it can detect changes, if you changed holder half way through you would loose all the saved info. I've reused the holder before and figured they wouldn't supply a box of 20 which is a 2 month supply with only one stick if you wasn't able to. So as long as you stick with the same holder throughout the full cycle you are fine.
> 
> Curiousowl hope you are feeling better today, some days we are a bit more emotional than others and chocolate and bd'ing sounds like a great way to cheer yourself up!
> 
> Need to learn how to relax and destress anyone have any relaxation tips or techniques mine all involve wine which I'm trying to avoid!

Besides wine, I also do yoga at a studio a few days a week. I try to do it at home too but it's more relaxing at studio. Good luck.



DosPinkies said:


> I am trying really hard to just let this happen when it's "meant" to happen, but sometimes I just wish the universe would at least attempt to merge its schedule with mine. Haha. Here's the deal.
> 
> My recent goal has been to at least be pregnant by my 30th birthday (t-minus...well I'm too lazy to count the days, but we're talking less than 4 months...it's in May). I was thinking - okay, that's totally doable. Guaranteed, no, but very likely. Weeeellll....my husband is a paramedic with an ambulance service, but has decided recently that he wants to test with the fire departments in the area to become a firefighter/paramedic on their ambulances. I am 100% behind him on this decision, both because it's what he's always wanted as his next career step and because it's financially the best thing for us (pretty good chunk of a pay raise). Here's the stressful part of it. Testing is going on in February for most of the departments he's interested in, so it's coming up very soon. I'm pretty confident he will be offered a job at at least one of them. Well, they will send him to rookie school (boot camp/fire school)...which is down in south Arkansas (about 6 hours from us) for EIGHT WEEKS. He will be gone the entire week and can only come home on weekends. Yeaaaah...besides the obvious fact that I'll miss that man, this puts a damper in baby-making, doesn't it? We'd have to really luck out that I'd actually be ovulating on the weekend. Ugh...it's always something.
> 
> I feel like that makes this cycle (I should be ovulating in about a week) our last decent shot for a while. I don't want to put pressure on myself, because I know stress-free is the way to go, but um...easier said than done, ya know? I know I just have to let it work out the way it will...who knows what will happen...but I just wish for once in my life somebody would clear the obstacle course for 5 minutes. :wacko:
> 
> Somebody pet me. :awww: :haha:

Good luck to your husband. You just have to remember that all the good things in life will also be good for a baby. Even if it doesn't happen by 30 maybe he was meant to be working in the next career step before you guys start a family. I know that's no help when you had your heart set on something. You still have plenty of time before you're birthday. It can still work out


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Funny story - my DH has a bad cold and found some old thermometer to check and make sure he's not running a fever. He came over just now and said..hey, maybe now we can start taking our temperature together in the morning. I BURST out laughing.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks so much ladies! I'm feeling much better this morning so I bet you were all right and it was just an isolated bad day. 

Dos, good luck to your husband! I think MGreenM was so right on about how setting time goals isn't good. But I know I do it too! And I completely understand the "this is really good for your husband's career but it really affects your life". It's why I'm job hunting now when I had a job I loved. But we do these things because we know they're the best step for our family. :hugs: Try not to think about it until it happens! Just take it 1 cycle at a time.


----------



## lsd2721

ladders said:


> So sorry to hear about your af soontobe, hope you feel better soon and we'll go through the next cycle together again hopefully we'll have lots more bfp soon
> 
> Pd I'm with you on the drinking I'm trying to be good but when af arrives its wine time!
> 
> Plot thickens with our tests my bloods came back today with high prolactin so needs repeating on Tuesday is still high then will be referred for neuro exam and possible mri as could be a benign tumour on the pituarty gland in the brain. Could be stress or excessive exercise and definitely not the excessive exercise lol! Have to try to relax and not worry about it because then could elevate next levels. Has anyone any experience of this?

Sorry to hear about all this! I hope everything turns out ok! :)



curiousowl said:


> Oh god, I'm such a mess tonight you guys! I seriously feel like I'm PMSing. I really hope that's not the case. When I took a month off the pill a couple years ago I had a normal length cycle so maybe this is just my hormones being wacky. But it is uncannily like PMS. I got home and sobbed on DH's shoulder that I'm going to miss my friend's baby growing up and that I'm anxious and overwhelmed with my job hunt. And when I couldn't find anything else to be upset about I cried about the fact that in the (fictional) book I was reading a kitten got run over. And then I ate a bunch of chocolate and felt slightly better. Ugh... Off to BD I guess! Maybe that will make me feel better?

I'm sorry you feel so crappy! I understand those days. Sometimes a commercial comes on and I see a mom loving on a baby and start crying! LOL Sometimes just a hug between a couple gets me going! I can be a cry baby at times!



DosPinkies said:


> I am trying really hard to just let this happen when it's "meant" to happen, but sometimes I just wish the universe would at least attempt to merge its schedule with mine. Haha. Here's the deal.
> 
> My recent goal has been to at least be pregnant by my 30th birthday (t-minus...well I'm too lazy to count the days, but we're talking less than 4 months...it's in May). I was thinking - okay, that's totally doable. Guaranteed, no, but very likely. Weeeellll....my husband is a paramedic with an ambulance service, but has decided recently that he wants to test with the fire departments in the area to become a firefighter/paramedic on their ambulances. I am 100% behind him on this decision, both because it's what he's always wanted as his next career step and because it's financially the best thing for us (pretty good chunk of a pay raise). Here's the stressful part of it. Testing is going on in February for most of the departments he's interested in, so it's coming up very soon. I'm pretty confident he will be offered a job at at least one of them. Well, they will send him to rookie school (boot camp/fire school)...which is down in south Arkansas (about 6 hours from us) for EIGHT WEEKS. He will be gone the entire week and can only come home on weekends. Yeaaaah...besides the obvious fact that I'll miss that man, this puts a damper in baby-making, doesn't it? We'd have to really luck out that I'd actually be ovulating on the weekend. Ugh...it's always something.
> 
> I feel like that makes this cycle (I should be ovulating in about a week) our last decent shot for a while. I don't want to put pressure on myself, because I know stress-free is the way to go, but um...easier said than done, ya know? I know I just have to let it work out the way it will...who knows what will happen...but I just wish for once in my life somebody would clear the obstacle course for 5 minutes. :wacko:
> 
> Somebody pet me. :awww: :haha:

I know how you feel! I had discussed with my husband the whole doing the SMEP thing this month and of course that was out the window! We were supposed to BD every day but because of work and other things that have come up we haven't done it every other day on schedule and it really got me upset! But I had to come to terms with the fact that sometimes life isn't always as planned!

Anyway, I'm just saying that it will all work out, unfortunately not the time and way we want it too!!

Also, you asked a question about the clearblue digital OPK. This is my first time using it this month. I just assumed you could keep reusing the digital and just buy the pee sticks. I'm going to have to go google that now! LOL



What is everyone's plans this weekend? I just started my own business. I do a lot of crocheting at home so I thought I'd start my own business by selling some of it. There is a shop in town that put them in their store last month and I sold a few scarves!  Anyway, I thought since I am pretty good and enjoy crocheting, I'd try to pick up knitting. I didn't realize how difficult knitting is! Any of you guys knit or crochet?!


----------



## DosPinkies

Owl, I'm glad you're feeling better. We all have days like that. I've come home from a particularly rough day at school before and drank a whole bottle of wine in the bathtub. Lol. 

Thank you everyone for the support and advice. You're all extremely right. In the end, if my husband gets on at one of the fire departments, he will be ecstatic which will make me ecstatic. He deserves it, and if that interrupts TTC, then we'll start right back up when he gets home and we'll eventually have our little family whenever that's what the universe puts in our lap. Besides...in the meantime, I can just start planning cute newborn pictures in a fire hat. :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! 

Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!

I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59. 

Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it. 

I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more! 

Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!


----------



## RForReal

Wow I haven't been around the past few days and I missed a lot! MGreen congrats on your BFP! So exciting!!

Ladders I hope you get everything figured out soon. The numbers you posted from the SA don't look that bad to me. I think you've definitely got a good shot! 

Still reading throughout everything so I may have more comments later!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Owl, I'm glad you're feeling better. We all have days like that. I've come home from a particularly rough day at school before and drank a whole bottle of wine in the bathtub. Lol.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and advice. You're all extremely right. In the end, if my husband gets on at one of the fire departments, he will be ecstatic which will make me ecstatic. He deserves it, and if that interrupts TTC, then we'll start right back up when he gets home and we'll eventually have our little family whenever that's what the universe puts in our lap. Besides...in the meantime, I can just start planning cute newborn pictures in a fire hat. :winkwink: :haha:

Dos, I really sometimes think we might actually be the same person! Good luck to him!



Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!
> 
> I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59.
> 
> Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it.
> 
> I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more!
> 
> Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!

Good luck! That must be incredibly frustrating. Keep us up to date on what your doctor says. Hope everything goes smoothly but maybe if their is an answer it can also be fixed.



lsd2721 said:


> I know how you feel! I had discussed with my husband the whole doing the SMEP thing this month and of course that was out the window! We were supposed to BD every day but because of work and other things that have come up we haven't done it every other day on schedule and it really got me upset! But I had to come to terms with the fact that sometimes life isn't always as planned!
> 
> Anyway, I'm just saying that it will all work out, unfortunately not the time and way we want it too!!
> 
> Also, you asked a question about the clearblue digital OPK. This is my first time using it this month. I just assumed you could keep reusing the digital and just buy the pee sticks. I'm going to have to go google that now! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone's plans this weekend? I just started my own business. I do a lot of crocheting at home so I thought I'd start my own business by selling some of it. There is a shop in town that put them in their store last month and I sold a few scarves!  Anyway, I thought since I am pretty good and enjoy crocheting, I'd try to pick up knitting. I didn't realize how difficult knitting is! Any of you guys knit or crochet?!

Good for you! I have tried both crocheting and knitting but I'm horrible at both. I have no patience nor am I artsy as hard as I try to be. We are going to the shooting range tomorrow and then I'm going to try and plan what I need to pack this week for our trip to New Mexico next weekend. I'm also going to try and avoid thinking about switching divisions so I don't freak myself out.


----------



## MgreenM

one of my friends taught me to crochet...I only made part of a baby blanket (was supposed to be for my niece who is now 4) before life got too busy...I should start doing some sort of craft...haven't started the scrapbook for our wedding as we haven't gotten our pro pictures yet (they guy has been a real jerk...and DH knows him personally!) But scrapbooking is something I really enjoy. Maybe I will pick up the crocheting again...


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> What is everyone's plans this weekend? I just started my own business. I do a lot of crocheting at home so I thought I'd start my own business by selling some of it. There is a shop in town that put them in their store last month and I sold a few scarves!  Anyway, I thought since I am pretty good and enjoy crocheting, I'd try to pick up knitting. I didn't realize how difficult knitting is! Any of you guys knit or crochet?!

Ohhh, you should start an etsy store! I spend way too much money on etsy things. My mom's taught me to knit several times but she's such a pro at that and crocheting that I always just ask her to make things for me instead of making them myself :D Like when I found 5 different pairs of fingerless gloves that I liked parts of and she just created a pattern. How can I compete with that? lol

Also, thanks for the good thoughts :) You had a big temp jump, any chance you O'd?




DosPinkies said:


> Owl, I'm glad you're feeling better. We all have days like that. I've come home from a particularly rough day at school before and drank a whole bottle of wine in the bathtub. Lol.

:haha: Love it!




Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!
> 
> I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59.
> 
> Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it.
> 
> I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more!
> 
> Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!

Crossing my fingers you O soon! That sounds so frustrating, I'm so sorry it's dragging so much.

Have fun with the boudoir pictures! I did some as a wedding gift to my DH and I was super nervous since I've had some body image issues in the past. But the lighting and everything was super flattering and it was so much fun. There was a couple pictures when I got the proofs where I was critical of some things but that's what photoshop is for :) And I would say it definitely made me appreciate my body!


Not too much going on here this weekend. I figured out how to change my own windshield wiper blades after DH decided to try to run them while they were frozen to the windshield (I swear I should write a blog about 2 Californians trying to figure out seasons!), which I was pretty proud of since I'm so bad at car-related things. And I just pulled a pan of banana bread out of the oven. Other than that just prepping for Monday's interview and getting ready to fly out again Tuesday!


----------



## DosPinkies

ladders said:


> Dos I feel for you u get grumpy when dh is on lates over o time, he's a policeman so his shifts all over the place and still trying to disguise its a bd and pretend I just can't keep my hands off him, hard to make that believable when he comes in at 4am and I get up at 6!
> Try to stay positive and think of all the extra swimmers he will have saved up over the week, might actually work in your favour!

I totally feel you on the schedule thing. Mine works 24 hour shifts, and literally for the past 3 cycles he has been working when I'm Oing. Last cycle I actually called into work so that I could be home in the morning (right after my O day) to molest DH in hopes I could still catch my eggo. Haha. 



Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!
> 
> I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59.
> 
> Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it.
> 
> I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more!
> 
> Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!

Oh my goodness, I cannot imagine how frustrating such a long cycle would be. I'm so sorry! :hugs: I think the boudoir shoot is such an awesome idea...I hope it helps you feel better.



PDReggie said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Owl, I'm glad you're feeling better. We all have days like that. I've come home from a particularly rough day at school before and drank a whole bottle of wine in the bathtub. Lol.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support and advice. You're all extremely right. In the end, if my husband gets on at one of the fire departments, he will be ecstatic which will make me ecstatic. He deserves it, and if that interrupts TTC, then we'll start right back up when he gets home and we'll eventually have our little family whenever that's what the universe puts in our lap. Besides...in the meantime, I can just start planning cute newborn pictures in a fire hat. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Dos, I really sometimes think we might actually be the same person! Good luck to him!Click to expand...

That's so funny you say that, because I've thought that, too. Lol. And ironically, my husband and I are planning to go to the shooting range tomorrow, too! Nuts, huh? He bought me a little handgun for Christmas to keep by the bed (since I'm alone so often due to his schedule), and I still haven't gotten to shoot it yet. I have tiny doll hands for some reason, and I can't even grip his big chunky manly guns...so his guns got together and made a baby gun that I can shoot. Lol.


----------



## Bee Bee

Thanks ladies! I forgot to mention it (i might have before but I don't remember) but I currently have hyperthyroid, so my doc thinks the lack of O is from that mostly. But she lowered my medication 4 weeks ago. So, I did the food change and such in conjunction with the medication change. :)


----------



## DosPinkies

Well - just in case this is our last cycle TTC before we have to take a break, I decided to get some extra tools for my box. No pun intended...Lol. I just ordered softcups (didn't think I'd ever do it, as the thought kinda weirds me out, but I'll get over it) and I'm going to try taking musinex, too. Ladders, Im like you...I always feel like I have to add a new trick each cycle! 

Have any of you girls ever thought about these or tried them?


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Well - just in case this is our last cycle TTC before we have to take a break, I decided to get some extra tools for my box. No pun intended...Lol. I just ordered softcups (didn't think I'd ever do it, as the thought kinda weirds me out, but I'll get over it) and I'm going to try taking musinex, too. Ladders, Im like you...I always feel like I have to add a new trick each cycle!
> 
> Have any of you girls ever thought about these or tried them?

I tried mucinex one cycle and wasn't a fan. We did soft cups this month so we'll see. I'm pretty discouraged so I'm feeling like it's never going to happen for us. One of my best friends told me today that she is pregnant. I'm of course happy for her but it makes me think that I've been trying for a year and I hope that I'm pregnant before she has her baby. She just found out 2 weeks ago so she's not telling many people. She was only trying for a few months which also kills me. Why couldn't we be so lucky? 

Sorry to be such a downer. Just feeling really discouraged today.


----------



## DosPinkies

Aw I'm sorry :( You're allowed to feel discouraged. I have a good friend who should be having hers any day now, and every once in a while that twinge of jealousy hits me again. I hate it, because I really am happy for her, but it can't be helped to feel down sometimes about it. We're human. She got pregnant after being too lazy to go get her BC pill filled...3 weeks off the thing and BAM...by complete accident. That punk. (; I'm jealous that I couldn't get pregnant by accident without OPK's and temping and BD scheduling and planning and soft cups and driving my DH insane, not to mention myself. Unfortunately, we're not all that lucky. It sucks, darlin'. I know you've been trying for a year, and it probably feels like 4, but I know in my heart that you'll get there. We all will...and we'll be even more grateful for our little one because of it. :hugs:


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Aw I'm sorry :( You're allowed to feel discouraged. I have a good friend who should be having hers any day now, and every once in a while that twinge of jealousy hits me again. I hate it, because I really am happy for her, but it can't be helped to feel down sometimes about it. We're human. She got pregnant after being too lazy to go get her BC pill filled...3 weeks off the thing and BAM...by complete accident. That punk. (; I'm jealous that I couldn't get pregnant by accident without OPK's and temping and BD scheduling and planning and soft cups and driving my DH insane, not to mention myself. Unfortunately, we're not all that lucky. It sucks, darlin'. I know you've been trying for a year, and it probably feels like 4, but I know in my heart that you'll get there. We all will...and we'll be even more grateful for our little one because of it. :hugs:

Thanks. It's one of those head vs heart things you know? My head knows all of this and I am super happy for her! She's one of my best friends and this is great news. Some days are worse than others so today was just one of the low days. Thanks so much for your kind words, it really does make me feel a bit better!


----------



## curiousowl

:hug: RForReal. I'm sorry you're having a low day.


----------



## ladders

RforReal sorry your having a down day hope you feel better soon think we all feel like that at times and it sucks. My cousin just had a baby girl and had to go buy a present last week and walked around the baby clothes on my own crying, must have looked like a right weirdo.:blush:

Dos how strange i actually ordered soft cups too and came yesterday lol, used preseed for the last two cycles so thought I'd add in the soft cups but am a little scared of using them, worried in case can't get them back out lol :wacko:

Have also ordered some fertli cm when i ordered the count and motility boost for dh but no uk stockist so have to wait for it to come from your end. Man this ttc business is more expensive than i thought or maybe it's only because I'm so neurotic and need to do everything. Dh keeps telling me I can't plan and organise everything just have to let it happen but im just not made like that


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh, I've cried in the baby clothes section before. Thank God I'm not alone in that. Lol. See, my story is that even though we've only been trying for 4 cycles, just a drop in the bucket compared to some, we were just starting to try almost a year ago when my chronic headaches started. Everything had finally fallen into place. We had been waiting for DH to graduate paramedic school (which is brutal btw...for the year he was in it, I almost forgot what his face looked like). He graduated and DH gave the go-ahead to start trying. I was SO excited. Literally days later, I got a bad headache. It lasted for days. Then weeks. Then months. It never went away. The TTC had to be put on hold and I was basically crippled with pain. Instead of adding to our family, life became crying from the pain and a parade of chiropractors, GPs, neurologists, pain specialists, headache specialists, acupuncturists, etc. I was so crushed by the timing...I felt like just when I thought things were naturally falling into place, the roof caved in. I was sad and furious all at once. About 9 months into the chronic headaches is when I really started losing it about not being able to try for our baby. Every time someone on Facebook announced a pregnancy, I died a little more inside. Every time I had to buy a baby gift, I cried at the store. It was rough. Finally I sat DH down and told him that I didn't care about the pain anymore - I had no idea when we'd get it solved or even if we'd get it solved, but I was done putting everything I wanted on hold and letting my headaches beat me. He backed me up and said if I want to try to manage it, he'd support me. So...we started TTC, chronic headaches or no. You want to know the funny part? About a month and a half in to TTC, my headaches mysteriously got better. No rhyme or reason for it. I still have them, but they're SO much better, so manageable. Instead of having a bad pain day every day, now it's just every once in a while, and most days are just mild now. It helps me know that we made the right decision. Maybe fighting back instead of letting them win is going to be the thing that beats them. 

Ladders, I used the Nuvaring birth control when I was 18, and the soft cups look to be pretty much the same thing, just with the added plastic for the cup part. It comes right out. There's really no way it can get lost up there. It's too big to actually make it past your cervix. No worries! I'm going to go pick mine up today (horay for Walmart site-to-store shipping) and plan to practice it before go-time. Lol.

I'm the EXACT same way with the neurotic planning and wanting to pull out all the stops. (Strange how a lot of us are so alike.) My reasoning is that I know how emotionally crushing it is every cycle it doesn't work, and I don't want to half-ass my attempts, so to speak, just to put myself through that every month when I could have done more. Is that crazy?


----------



## Meljenn

Lsd that is awesome that you crochet. I tried for a while but got hooked on quilting so now I make photo quilts when I have time.

I also love to target shoot. I live in a rural area so I have targets set up in the back yard.


----------



## ladders

No it's not crazy at all its exactly how I feel. If I don't try and do everything possible to increase my chances I feel like I've let myself down and wasted a month, my god a month never felt so long before I was ttc.
Even find myself kinda hoping I have this pituarty tumour because it could be the thing stopping us and with medication to shrink it might bring me my baby. Dh doesn't understand that and got mad when I tried to say it to him.

Really sorry to hear of your troubles with the headaches must have been a really rough time and been so hard when wanting to start, really pleased that you are better now and have been able to start your journey. Really do think it will happen for you soon and it will be all the better for having wanted it so much for so long


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> Good for you! I have tried both crocheting and knitting but I'm horrible at both. I have no patience nor am I artsy as hard as I try to be. We are going to the shooting range tomorrow and then I'm going to try and plan what I need to pack this week for our trip to New Mexico next weekend. I'm also going to try and avoid thinking about switching divisions so I don't freak myself out.

Shooting range sounds like a lot of fun! I'm from the south and you think I'd know how to shoot, but I don't! :)



MgreenM said:


> one of my friends taught me to crochet...I only made part of a baby blanket (was supposed to be for my niece who is now 4) before life got too busy...I should start doing some sort of craft...haven't started the scrapbook for our wedding as we haven't gotten our pro pictures yet (they guy has been a real jerk...and DH knows him personally!) But scrapbooking is something I really enjoy. Maybe I will pick up the crocheting again...

I did a craft class with a friend once on a greeting cards. I assume that is like scrapbooking. It was a lot of fun! It was hard. All the little small pieces to glue and set on on the paper!



RForReal said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Well - just in case this is our last cycle TTC before we have to take a break, I decided to get some extra tools for my box. No pun intended...Lol. I just ordered softcups (didn't think I'd ever do it, as the thought kinda weirds me out, but I'll get over it) and I'm going to try taking musinex, too. Ladders, Im like you...I always feel like I have to add a new trick each cycle!
> 
> Have any of you girls ever thought about these or tried them?
> 
> I tried mucinex one cycle and wasn't a fan. We did soft cups this month so we'll see. I'm pretty discouraged so I'm feeling like it's never going to happen for us. One of my best friends told me today that she is pregnant. I'm of course happy for her but it makes me think that I've been trying for a year and I hope that I'm pregnant before she has her baby. She just found out 2 weeks ago so she's not telling many people. She was only trying for a few months which also kills me. Why couldn't we be so lucky?
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. Just feeling really discouraged today.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry about that! :hugs:



Meljenn said:


> Lsd that is awesome that you crochet. I tried for a while but got hooked on quilting so now I make photo quilts when I have time.
> 
> I also love to target shoot. I live in a rural area so I have targets set up in the back yard.

Quilting! I love quilts! It is a project I have on my list of things to do! :)


Also, I think someone asked me about my jump in temps the other day. It was just a bad night. I couldn't sleep. I woke up and just took my temp before my alarm went off. I probably shouldn't have marked it but I did anyway.

Happy Sunday to everyone! :) :coffee:


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Also, I think someone asked me about my jump in temps the other day. It was just a bad night. I couldn't sleep. I woke up and just took my temp before my alarm went off. I probably shouldn't have marked it but I did anyway.

That was me :) I'm fascinated by temp charts right now, but mostly just nosy!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> That's so funny you say that, because I've thought that, too. Lol. And ironically, my husband and I are planning to go to the shooting range tomorrow, too! Nuts, huh? He bought me a little handgun for Christmas to keep by the bed (since I'm alone so often due to his schedule), and I still haven't gotten to shoot it yet. I have tiny doll hands for some reason, and I can't even grip his big chunky manly guns...so his guns got together and made a baby gun that I can shoot. Lol.

Haha. I feel the same way. I stick to the smaller hand guns. But DH did get me a pretty pink and purple AR 15 for my last birthday. I laughed at the range today. A teenage girl was doing her homework next to me while we all waited for stalls to open up. I looked over and it was advanced placement physics. I just wanted to hug her and give her a gift card!



RForReal said:


> I tried mucinex one cycle and wasn't a fan. We did soft cups this month so we'll see. I'm pretty discouraged so I'm feeling like it's never going to happen for us. One of my best friends told me today that she is pregnant. I'm of course happy for her but it makes me think that I've been trying for a year and I hope that I'm pregnant before she has her baby. She just found out 2 weeks ago so she's not telling many people. She was only trying for a few months which also kills me. Why couldn't we be so lucky?
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. Just feeling really discouraged today.

Sorry you are feeling down. I will send you good vibes. I would offer you the snickers I'm eating but I doubt half a snickers would travel well. Feel better.



Meljenn said:


> Lsd that is awesome that you crochet. I tried for a while but got hooked on quilting so now I make photo quilts when I have time.
> 
> I also love to target shoot. I live in a rural area so I have targets set up in the back yard.

That's fun. Maybe if we all have girls we can trade pics of them target shooting as teenagers. Keep the boys away. :winkwink:



curiousowl said:


> That was me :) I'm fascinated by temp charts right now, but mostly just nosy!

Me too! I totally love checking out everyone's charts and am fascinated by them


----------



## RForReal

Thanks everyone for your kind words and virtual hugs. I feel much better today! I went to lunch with my friend today and she told me the baby wasn't planned but she did come off the pill about 6 months ago so they figured it might happen. I think I handled hearing that well. Still sucks that so many women get pregnant by accident and we struggle so much. 



ladders said:


> RforReal sorry your having a down day hope you feel better soon think we all feel like that at times and it sucks. My cousin just had a baby girl and had to go buy a present last week and walked around the baby clothes on my own crying, must have looked like a right weirdo.:blush:
> 
> Dos how strange i actually ordered soft cups too and came yesterday lol, used preseed for the last two cycles so thought I'd add in the soft cups but am a little scared of using them, worried in case can't get them back out lol :wacko:
> 
> Have also ordered some fertli cm when i ordered the count and motility boost for dh but no uk stockist so have to wait for it to come from your end. Man this ttc business is more expensive than i thought or maybe it's only because I'm so neurotic and need to do everything. Dh keeps telling me I can't plan and organise everything just have to let it happen but im just not made like that

Good luck! We used them this cycle and they weren't too bad. I did practice once before it was O time to make sure I could easily put them in and take them out. It really wasn't a big deal. They look much scarier than they are! 

Also wanted to say check the reviews on fertilecm. I've read that if you have normal cycles it can mess them up. I'm scared to try anything that reviews say that because then I'll feel like I wasted a month by messing with stuff. There are a ton of positive reviews though so I hope it works wonders for you!




DosPinkies said:


> Oh, I've cried in the baby clothes section before. Thank God I'm not alone in that. Lol. See, my story is that even though we've only been trying for 4 cycles, just a drop in the bucket compared to some, we were just starting to try almost a year ago when my chronic headaches started. Everything had finally fallen into place. We had been waiting for DH to graduate paramedic school (which is brutal btw...for the year he was in it, I almost forgot what his face looked like). He graduated and DH gave the go-ahead to start trying. I was SO excited. Literally days later, I got a bad headache. It lasted for days. Then weeks. Then months. It never went away. The TTC had to be put on hold and I was basically crippled with pain. Instead of adding to our family, life became crying from the pain and a parade of chiropractors, GPs, neurologists, pain specialists, headache specialists, acupuncturists, etc. I was so crushed by the timing...I felt like just when I thought things were naturally falling into place, the roof caved in. I was sad and furious all at once. About 9 months into the chronic headaches is when I really started losing it about not being able to try for our baby. Every time someone on Facebook announced a pregnancy, I died a little more inside. Every time I had to buy a baby gift, I cried at the store. It was rough. Finally I sat DH down and told him that I didn't care about the pain anymore - I had no idea when we'd get it solved or even if we'd get it solved, but I was done putting everything I wanted on hold and letting my headaches beat me. He backed me up and said if I want to try to manage it, he'd support me. So...we started TTC, chronic headaches or no. You want to know the funny part? About a month and a half in to TTC, my headaches mysteriously got better. No rhyme or reason for it. I still have them, but they're SO much better, so manageable. Instead of having a bad pain day every day, now it's just every once in a while, and most days are just mild now. It helps me know that we made the right decision. Maybe fighting back instead of letting them win is going to be the thing that beats them.
> 
> Ladders, I used the Nuvaring birth control when I was 18, and the soft cups look to be pretty much the same thing, just with the added plastic for the cup part. It comes right out. There's really no way it can get lost up there. It's too big to actually make it past your cervix. No worries! I'm going to go pick mine up today (horay for Walmart site-to-store shipping) and plan to practice it before go-time. Lol.
> 
> I'm the EXACT same way with the neurotic planning and wanting to pull out all the stops. (Strange how a lot of us are so alike.) My reasoning is that I know how emotionally crushing it is every cycle it doesn't work, and I don't want to half-ass my attempts, so to speak, just to put myself through that every month when I could have done more. Is that crazy?

Wow, well I'm glad you aren't dealing with those headaches anymore. Strange that you never found a cause for them. But I'm happy to see you in the TTC forums alongside us! 

I'm also the same way about planning and all. My husband makes fun of me for my excel sheets and binders! TTC kills me and is teaching me to let go a little because there's only so much I can do and it's really out of my hands.



PDReggie said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> That's so funny you say that, because I've thought that, too. Lol. And ironically, my husband and I are planning to go to the shooting range tomorrow, too! Nuts, huh? He bought me a little handgun for Christmas to keep by the bed (since I'm alone so often due to his schedule), and I still haven't gotten to shoot it yet. I have tiny doll hands for some reason, and I can't even grip his big chunky manly guns...so his guns got together and made a baby gun that I can shoot. Lol.
> 
> Haha. I feel the same way. I stick to the smaller hand guns. But DH did get me a pretty pink and purple AR 15 for my last birthday. I laughed at the range today. A teenage girl was doing her homework next to me while we all waited for stalls to open up. I looked over and it was advanced placement physics. I just wanted to hug her and give her a gift card!
> 
> 
> 
> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> I tried mucinex one cycle and wasn't a fan. We did soft cups this month so we'll see. I'm pretty discouraged so I'm feeling like it's never going to happen for us. One of my best friends told me today that she is pregnant. I'm of course happy for her but it makes me think that I've been trying for a year and I hope that I'm pregnant before she has her baby. She just found out 2 weeks ago so she's not telling many people. She was only trying for a few months which also kills me. Why couldn't we be so lucky?
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. Just feeling really discouraged today.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you are feeling down. I will send you good vibes. I would offer you the snickers I'm eating but I doubt half a snickers would travel well. Feel better.
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate the offer. I had some wine last night so I feel much better. Probably shouldn't have since I'm in the TWW but oh well. I've read that it couldn't really effect anything this early anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Meljenn said:
> 
> 
> Lsd that is awesome that you crochet. I tried for a while but got hooked on quilting so now I make photo quilts when I have time.
> 
> I also love to target shoot. I live in a rural area so I have targets set up in the back yard.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fun. Maybe if we all have girls we can trade pics of them target shooting as teenagers. Keep the boys away. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> That was me :) I'm fascinated by temp charts right now, but mostly just nosy!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I totally love checking out everyone's charts and am fascinated by themClick to expand...

I don't know how to post mine. But I do check out everyone else's!


----------



## DosPinkies

DH had a small fit this evening when I broke the news about the soft cups. Basically he said that all of the temping and OPK's and being on the forums "weirds" him out and "overwhelms" him. I got pretty upset about it. My response was...overwhelms you, huh? Are you the one taking your temp every day? Are you the one peeing on sticks and charting data? Are you the one putting a cup in your vagina? Yeah, I didn't think so. (I'm mouthy...heh heh.) Then I made him sit down and I calmly explained that I temp and test so that we don't mistime things and have to keep doing this month after month. I discuss things on the forum to get and give support that is needed to keep from driving you (DH) insane. I don't particularly want to temp and test and use soft cups. This is not a fun Friday night activity for me. I do it because I don't want our TTC period to last forever, because it's not any fun for me either. And I cried.

Then he called himself a jerk (good, I didn't have to point that out myself ;)) and apologized. Men.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad he apologized! Obsessing kind of freaks my DH out, but he knows better than to try to stop me from obsessing in ways that don't directly impact him ;) Good luck to your husband on firefighter training. It sucks that it may mess with your TTC, but hopefully it ends up being worth it for you guys.

I'm catching up now, so I hope I don't miss anything I meant to comment on. First, hugs to anyone who needs one today. We don't even have a chance of pregnancy this month, and it's still dragging. I never thought I'd be so impatient for my period!

LSD, I knit, crochet, and sew. I've dabbled in some other crafts, but those are the three I come back to. I'm currently about 1/3 of the way through a knitted scarf for me, and I need to get started on a Christmas apron for a friend (good thing we didn't see each other in December!) and a floor blanket for my nephew. Busy busy. So what am I doing? Wasting time on the computer 

MgreenM, how are you feeling? I'm also in favor of lots of updates!

As far as soft cups go, I've never tried them, but I might if it takes awhile to get pregnant. I use a menstrual cup anyway, and it's ten million times better than tampons, so I suspect I'd adjust to the soft cup. I kind of wonder if the cup I have might work to some degree, though I don't think the shape is as effective as a soft cup. 

I'm convinced that I'm going to get pregnant by May. I just booked a girls weekend in New Orleans for May. I've been several times, but I've never been able to drink while I'm there (I was underage before). Kind of funny, never being able to drink in New Orleans. I figure it would just be typical if I go back in my 30s and I still can't get drunk! And if I don't get pregnant, well, I can have fun in New Orleans! I added on a few days to the trip to visit my friend in Houston who just had a baby, too, so I'll get lots of little baby snuggles, I hope.


----------



## MgreenM

MrsK- first thank you for the hugs. Physically, I have been feeling okay, no real issues. Emotionally, is another story. It looks like I might have to go back on my meds. I am struggling with depressive symptoms over the weekends and anxiety/panic attacks during the week. I feel very alone in that I can't really talk about it with my friends yet. I have one friend that I am trying to confide in but everytime I try to talk to her, she is in the middle of something. I am thinking of emailing her and setting up a time to talk. I have my first appointment on Feb. 18th. So, I am just doing my best to cope and letting my psychiatrist know what's going on.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies- I'm so glad he apologized! This TTC stuff is hard enough without the added pressure. Seems like he's getting it now which is great.

Mgreen- I'm so sorry you are struggling so much! Lots of hugs to you. I hope that you can get everything quickly worked out. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> DH had a small fit this evening when I broke the news about the soft cups. Basically he said that all of the temping and OPK's and being on the forums "weirds" him out and "overwhelms" him. I got pretty upset about it. My response was...overwhelms you, huh? Are you the one taking your temp every day? Are you the one peeing on sticks and charting data? Are you the one putting a cup in your vagina? Yeah, I didn't think so. (I'm mouthy...heh heh.) Then I made him sit down and I calmly explained that I temp and test so that we don't mistime things and have to keep doing this month after month. I discuss things on the forum to get and give support that is needed to keep from driving you (DH) insane. I don't particularly want to temp and test and use soft cups. This is not a fun Friday night activity for me. I do it because I don't want our TTC period to last forever, because it's not any fun for me either. And I cried.
> 
> Then he called himself a jerk (good, I didn't have to point that out myself ;)) and apologized. Men.

Men is right! I'm glad he realized he was being unreasonable :) I can understand where some of this stuff gets a little exhausting. But I feel like a lot of men are taught that unprotected sex automatically = pregnancy and so it's hard for them to understand why anything extra is necessary. My DH's only comment is to say "gross" when I talk about peeing on a stick but other than that he's pretty much like MrsK's DH, he lets me obsess to my heart's content since stopping me is basically impossible!




MgreenM said:


> MrsK- first thank you for the hugs. Physically, I have been feeling okay, no real issues. Emotionally, is another story. It looks like I might have to go back on my meds. I am struggling with depressive symptoms over the weekends and anxiety/panic attacks during the week. I feel very alone in that I can't really talk about it with my friends yet. I have one friend that I am trying to confide in but everytime I try to talk to her, she is in the middle of something. I am thinking of emailing her and setting up a time to talk. I have my first appointment on Feb. 18th. So, I am just doing my best to cope and letting my psychiatrist know what's going on.

Aw, sorry to hear you're having a rough time. :hugs: I can only imagine that being pregnant puts an extra stress on things. Just keep your team in the loop and if you need to go back on medication then do it. You in good emotional health will be good for the baby. It sounds like such a crazy time for you, I think it will all get better too once you're past all these transitions.


----------



## ladders

Dos your lucky your dh admits he's a jerk lol mine would never do that! Do think it's a common thing because they just don't realise what these ovaries twitching does to us women. 

Question ladies! Its Cd 7 tomorrow and due to start poas of my digital opks but after researching high prolactin found out it stops you ovulating. Do you think i would get positive opks if wasn't? Have my repeat blood sample tomorrow but will take week and a half to get results right after estinated o. Do you think it's worth using them if I'm not sure my body can o at the moment. Month supply is £30 so can't afford to waste them but if test comes back normal will I kick myself for not making the most out of this month? !!!!


----------



## MgreenM

Thank you for your support ladies. I really appreciate it. This morning was rough, but I was able to make it through the day after talking to a co-worker. I am lucky to have a co-worker who is like a mom and another who is just a really good friend/supporter. I am trying to make sure I walk the dog for a little bit longer to get some extra exercise and hopefully help boost my mood. It's hard with how cold it has been though! It was almost 50 degrees at lunch time and now it is back below freezing and supposed to get down to 8 degrees! 
So, here is my timeline to work on coping: 
Mon. Feb. 3rd - psychologist appointment
Thurs. Feb. 6th - psychiatrist appointment
Fri. Feb 14th - last day working at current job
Feb. 18th - first OB appointment.
Feb. 24th - first day at new job

Laying it out like this, it doesn't seem that far away! I know I will get through this and I just have to be patient. I am also working on finding a psychologist closer to home as the location of my current psychologist is just too far with the new job (I know, like I really need another transition right now...but I know myself and I won't be happy making the drive!)

As for the questions about the OPKs, I wish I could help, but I never even considered using them! 

I hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Dos your lucky your dh admits he's a jerk lol mine would never do that! Do think it's a common thing because they just don't realise what these ovaries twitching does to us women.
> 
> Question ladies! Its Cd 7 tomorrow and due to start poas of my digital opks but after researching high prolactin found out it stops you ovulating. Do you think i would get positive opks if wasn't? Have my repeat blood sample tomorrow but will take week and a half to get results right after estinated o. Do you think it's worth using them if I'm not sure my body can o at the moment. Month supply is £30 so can't afford to waste them but if test comes back normal will I kick myself for not making the most out of this month? !!!!

Are you temping too? I know that on occasion the surge happens but ovulation doesn't occur just yet. You may get two surges and O actually happened after the second. It's not typical but it happens. I would suggest temping as well because the OPK predicts o and the temping confirms it. Nice to have two data points.


----------



## curiousowl

Question for you ladies using OPKs. Are you doing any sort of hold/restricting fluids prior to taking the tests? Do we think this is critical? I keep reading things that say hold your urine for 4 hours and restrict fluids or nope, doesn't matter at all. Up to now I haven't been doing either and I do drink a lot of water. But (sorry, TMI) when I've taken the tests I haven't particularly noticed that my urine is totally clear or anything. Now I'm scared I'm giving myself false negatives! :help:


----------



## MrsKChicago

The first week of February will be here before you know it! I hope your docs can help you find some good ways to cope. You have to take care of yourself first.


----------



## DosPinkies

Owl - I would err on the side of holding for at least a while...and no excessive water. I think it can affect it. I use the clear blue happy face OPK (technical term), and I only test first thing in the morning.


----------



## DosPinkies

So since you ladies know about my headaches, I figure I'd share this. I went to my pain specialist today. A month ago on Dec. 30th I got an occipital nerve block. (It's two shots in the back of your head with an anesthetic and a steroid anti-flamatory shot.) Anyways went back today and he believes it was the shot that has helped my pain. I wasn't sure because it took 1.5-2 weeks, but he said it could definitely have taken that long since it was my first shot. He wants me to do a 3-month cycle (once each month) and then take a break to see if the pain management is long term. So, he gave my second course of the 3 today. We'll see.

Welp...since I have the TTC mind, I asked my doctor if the injections could inhibit conceiving. Not the answer I wanted. :( He said it "could." He said sometimes it can mess with your menstrual cycle and sometimes cause spotting, but sometimes not and I "could" conceive or it "could" cause a problem. Yeaaaah...thanks. Very helpful. When he wasn't in there, my nurse was talking to me about TTC, and I mentioned to her my January cycle (after my first shot) was 100% normal...25 day cycle like clockwork (that stupid witch needs to get lost next time...for months and months ;)) and no weird spotting. She said that might mean it won't have that effect on me. But of course...I'm concerned. I can't take another setback in timing. Grrr! What if they build up and start messing me up this cycle or next? Dumb headaches. Always screwing with me. I just hope she's right.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> So since you ladies know about my headaches, I figure I'd share this. I went to my pain specialist today. A month ago on Dec. 30th I got an occipital nerve block. (It's two shots in the back of your head with an anesthetic and a steroid anti-flamatory shot.) Anyways went back today and he believes it was the shot that has helped my pain. I wasn't sure because it took 1.5-2 weeks, but he said it could definitely have taken that long since it was my first shot. He wants me to do a 3-month cycle (once each month) and then take a break to see if the pain management is long term. So, he gave my second course of the 3 today. We'll see.
> 
> Welp...since I have the TTC mind, I asked my doctor if the injections could inhibit conceiving. Not the answer I wanted. :( He said it "could." He said sometimes it can mess with your menstrual cycle and sometimes cause spotting, but sometimes not and I "could" conceive or it "could" cause a problem. Yeaaaah...thanks. Very helpful. When he wasn't in there, my nurse was talking to me about TTC, and I mentioned to her my January cycle (after my first shot) was 100% normal...25 day cycle like clockwork (that stupid witch needs to get lost next time...for months and months ;)) and no weird spotting. She said that might mean it won't have that effect on me. But of course...I'm concerned. I can't take another setback in timing. Grrr! What if they build up and start messing me up this cycle or next? Dumb headaches. Always screwing with me. I just hope she's right.

ugh! I hope she is right too!


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, that's super frustrating, sorry Dos. I know a lot of these times these medications just haven't been studied that way but it's so hard when you need a straight answer!


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> Question for you ladies using OPKs. Are you doing any sort of hold/restricting fluids prior to taking the tests? Do we think this is critical? I keep reading things that say hold your urine for 4 hours and restrict fluids or nope, doesn't matter at all. Up to now I haven't been doing either and I do drink a lot of water. But (sorry, TMI) when I've taken the tests I haven't particularly noticed that my urine is totally clear or anything. Now I'm scared I'm giving myself false negatives! :help:

So I take the tests in the afternoon around 4 PM. I try not to have anything to drink past 1. I think if you drink a lot of water it could mess it up so maybe not try to drink water for at least a couple of hours. 



DosPinkies said:


> So since you ladies know about my headaches, I figure I'd share this. I went to my pain specialist today. A month ago on Dec. 30th I got an occipital nerve block. (It's two shots in the back of your head with an anesthetic and a steroid anti-flamatory shot.) Anyways went back today and he believes it was the shot that has helped my pain. I wasn't sure because it took 1.5-2 weeks, but he said it could definitely have taken that long since it was my first shot. He wants me to do a 3-month cycle (once each month) and then take a break to see if the pain management is long term. So, he gave my second course of the 3 today. We'll see.
> 
> Welp...since I have the TTC mind, I asked my doctor if the injections could inhibit conceiving. Not the answer I wanted. :( He said it "could." He said sometimes it can mess with your menstrual cycle and sometimes cause spotting, but sometimes not and I "could" conceive or it "could" cause a problem. Yeaaaah...thanks. Very helpful. When he wasn't in there, my nurse was talking to me about TTC, and I mentioned to her my January cycle (after my first shot) was 100% normal...25 day cycle like clockwork (that stupid witch needs to get lost next time...for months and months ;)) and no weird spotting. She said that might mean it won't have that effect on me. But of course...I'm concerned. I can't take another setback in timing. Grrr! What if they build up and start messing me up this cycle or next? Dumb headaches. Always screwing with me. I just hope she's right.

I'm sorry! I hope she's right as well! :) :)


----------



## haleiwamama

ISD2721, why do you test in the afternoon? the test instructions say to use the first morning pee...


----------



## lsd2721

So I just got my positive OPK test yesterday afternoon! :) Wooohooo!! We'll be doing the BD for the next two days and hope for the best! :) I'll soon be in the two week wait period and HOPEFULLY I won't be symptom spotting as bad as last time! :)

Now to sit and wait for my temp to spike! :)


----------



## lsd2721

haleiwamama said:


> ISD2721, why do you test in the afternoon? the test instructions say to use the first morning pee...

I read somewhere it was best to test in the afternoon because if you test with fmu you could miss the first day of the LH surge.


----------



## haleiwamama

lsd2721 said:


> haleiwamama said:
> 
> 
> ISD2721, why do you test in the afternoon? the test instructions say to use the first morning pee...
> 
> I read somewhere it was best to test in the afternoon because if you test with fmu you could miss the first day of the LH surge.Click to expand...

Oh, we're talking about 2 different things... you're talking about OPKs and Im talking about HPTs! hahaha sorry for the confusion!! You're right, i heard that too about OPKs...


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks girls :) I'll try to hold/not drink for a couple of hours pre-test. I did that this afternoon, really expecting to see a positive since my temp had a huge dip this morning and I was hoping it meant ovulation but still the test line is super faint. Gah! My DH is losing his mind with my freaking out about this, lol. Of course, tomorrow I'll be taking my temp on the West Coast so I have a feeling it's going to look like I O'd regardless. I guess it was a random temp drop though and we'll keep on BDing!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> So I just got my positive OPK test yesterday afternoon! :) Wooohooo!! We'll be doing the BD for the next two days and hope for the best! :) I'll soon be in the two week wait period and HOPEFULLY I won't be symptom spotting as bad as last time! :)
> 
> Now to sit and wait for my temp to spike! :)

Yay! Super excited for you! :D


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got my positive OPK test yesterday afternoon! :) Wooohooo!! We'll be doing the BD for the next two days and hope for the best! :) I'll soon be in the two week wait period and HOPEFULLY I won't be symptom spotting as bad as last time! :)
> 
> Now to sit and wait for my temp to spike! :)
> 
> Yay! Super excited for you! :DClick to expand...

I'll double that yay! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck to everyone getting ready to or currently ovulating. I'm hoping to o any day now but DH is having a scrappy week and not feeling it which frustrates me like you would not believe. Especially since work is going crazy. We may lose more attorneys. I have to remind myself that we come first so if he is having a hard time, my job is to worry about him and not about some abstract desire. But arrrrrrgh! 

Dos, good luck with the headaches. I hate when the doctors won't give you a straight answer.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Good luck to everyone who is O'ing. I have a long way to go so I get to BD for fun for now :)


----------



## northerngal

Hi all,

I literally registered on this site for the first time 10 minutes ago and I'm so happy I've found this feed!! I'm turning 30 shortly and we are currently TTC. I'm freaking out and trying to control everything (using ovulation tests, making schedules for sex, reading what positions are best, etc). The more I try to plan the more my period is suddenly going out of whack and I'm convinced I'm broken! He keeps telling me "relax" but it's hard when you've wanted a baby for so long and are paranoid it won't happen. 

The most frustrating thing is that we're picking and choosing what months we're trying in for various reasons. It's a roller coaster month when we are trying and it's the longest month ever when we aren't. 

Anyhow, I'm glad I've found this feed :happydance: It's nice knowing others feel the same!


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd - yay! Yay for BD fest!

Owl - your temp dip was huge! I'm thinking you might get a + OPK tomorrow. Does yours usually dip that much randomly?

Reggie - I'm sorry it's not going the way you want. Doesn't BDing make hubby feel better though? Lol. Maybe tomorrow will be better. 

My BD fest starts tomorrow! Lol. DH and I agreed I wouldn't give him details this time on when exactly O day was...but um, he's probably going to figure something out when I start molesting him for the rest of the week. I'm expecting O Saturday...maybe Sunday? (CD11-12) so my plan is BD tomorrow and Thursday (CD8-9), day off CD 10 (DH works a 24 that day) and BD 11 & 12. Sound good? If this schedule actually works and I O when I'm supposed to, this will be our best month yet as far as BDing enough and at the right times. This is the first time he hasn't been working on my expected O day in like foreeeever. C'mon body and circumstances - work with me here!


----------



## DosPinkies

northerngal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I literally registered on this site for the first time 10 minutes ago and I'm so happy I've found this feed!! I'm turning 30 shortly and we are currently TTC. I'm freaking out and trying to control everything (using ovulation tests, making schedules for sex, reading what positions are best, etc). The more I try to plan the more my period is suddenly going out of whack and I'm convinced I'm broken! He keeps telling me "relax" but it's hard when you've wanted a baby for so long and are paranoid it won't happen.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that we're picking and choosing what months we're trying in for various reasons. It's a roller coaster month when we are trying and it's the longest month ever when we aren't.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad I've found this feed :happydance: It's nice knowing others feel the same!

You are definitely not alone in any of that. We all do the exact same things and worry and stress and get afraid there's something wrong. It's impossible to relax when it's so important. I temp, OPK, schedule BD (as you can see above...lol), have DH on FertilAid, adding musinex and softcups this cycle, research constantly, worry constantly, symptom spot, drive my DH crazy...comes with the territory. We're human and we want a baby. Don't feel bad, my dear.

Hopefully finding the forums and this thread (we're pretty awesome girls) will give you an outlet to get it off your chest. It really does help calm the stress I've found.


----------



## RForReal

northerngal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I literally registered on this site for the first time 10 minutes ago and I'm so happy I've found this feed!! I'm turning 30 shortly and we are currently TTC. I'm freaking out and trying to control everything (using ovulation tests, making schedules for sex, reading what positions are best, etc). The more I try to plan the more my period is suddenly going out of whack and I'm convinced I'm broken! He keeps telling me "relax" but it's hard when you've wanted a baby for so long and are paranoid it won't happen.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that we're picking and choosing what months we're trying in for various reasons. It's a roller coaster month when we are trying and it's the longest month ever when we aren't.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad I've found this feed :happydance: It's nice knowing others feel the same!

Welcome! I'm also 29 and will be 30 this year. It is nice to know that we aren't alone in TTC around 30! How long have you been trying?


----------



## RForReal

MgreenM said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got my positive OPK test yesterday afternoon! :) Wooohooo!! We'll be doing the BD for the next two days and hope for the best! :) I'll soon be in the two week wait period and HOPEFULLY I won't be symptom spotting as bad as last time! :)
> 
> Now to sit and wait for my temp to spike! :)
> 
> Yay! Super excited for you! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'll double that yay! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Tripled! :happydance:


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> northerngal said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I literally registered on this site for the first time 10 minutes ago and I'm so happy I've found this feed!! I'm turning 30 shortly and we are currently TTC. I'm freaking out and trying to control everything (using ovulation tests, making schedules for sex, reading what positions are best, etc). The more I try to plan the more my period is suddenly going out of whack and I'm convinced I'm broken! He keeps telling me "relax" but it's hard when you've wanted a baby for so long and are paranoid it won't happen.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that we're picking and choosing what months we're trying in for various reasons. It's a roller coaster month when we are trying and it's the longest month ever when we aren't.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad I've found this feed :happydance: It's nice knowing others feel the same!
> 
> You are definitely not alone in any of that. We all do the exact same things and worry and stress and get afraid there's something wrong. It's impossible to relax when it's so important. I temp, OPK, schedule BD (as you can see above...lol), have DH on FertilAid, adding musinex and softcups this cycle, research constantly, worry constantly, symptom spot, drive my DH crazy...comes with the territory. We're human and we want a baby. Don't feel bad, my dear.
> 
> Hopefully finding the forums and this thread (we're pretty awesome girls) will give you an outlet to get it off your chest. It really does help calm the stress I've found.Click to expand...


welcome! Ladies, I think I am living proof that relaxing works... Last month, we just BD'd when we felt like it...and boom...BFP! I don't think I was really even thinking about it this past month! Of course, my BFP has added other stressors into my life, but even that seems to be a little better. I am not in my complete and utter freak out mode (at least not today!) that I was in for the last several days. Also, found a new psychologist that I think will be great! Working on setting up an appointment with her and might end up cancelling my appointment with my current therapist because this one might be able to get me in pretty quickly. Not sure, we'll see...alright, my dog wants attention and I need to shower and go to bed (hoping I sleep until my alarm rather than waking up at 530 again!). Have a good night ladies, and have fun!


----------



## northerngal

Wow thanks everyone for the warm welcomes! I'm struggling a bit with this site...is there an easier way to find this news feed? Can I bookmark it somehow? And I don't know what all these terms are: BD, BFP

We started trying in October....now we have to wait until April to try again.


----------



## northerngal

RForReal said:


> northerngal said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I literally registered on this site for the first time 10 minutes ago and I'm so happy I've found this feed!! I'm turning 30 shortly and we are currently TTC. I'm freaking out and trying to control everything (using ovulation tests, making schedules for sex, reading what positions are best, etc). The more I try to plan the more my period is suddenly going out of whack and I'm convinced I'm broken! He keeps telling me "relax" but it's hard when you've wanted a baby for so long and are paranoid it won't happen.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that we're picking and choosing what months we're trying in for various reasons. It's a roller coaster month when we are trying and it's the longest month ever when we aren't.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad I've found this feed :happydance: It's nice knowing others feel the same!
> 
> Welcome! I'm also 29 and will be 30 this year. It is nice to know that we aren't alone in TTC around 30! How long have you been trying?Click to expand...

We've been trying since October, now we have to wait until April (We're getting married abroad in September and obviously can't be too pregnant for travel!). 

How long have you been trying for?


----------



## DosPinkies

I was lost on the lingo at first, too. Here's a handy dandy list for you.  https://www.fertilityties.com/topics/ttc-lingo-learn-ttc-acronyms-and-abbreviations


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome, Northerngal!

If you click on UserCP it'll take you to a list of threads you've posted in that have new comments. If you click the little arrow just to the left of the thread title, it should take you right to the first new post. If you're on mobile, you can just click the thread title.


----------



## ladders

Welcome northengal think you have come to the right place we are all pretty much the same age all trying for baby number one and all completely lost in the obsessive planning lol. I use opks have hubby on conception tablets I'm taking them and just added in epi while I wait for vitamins I ordered from America to arrive. Stated preseed and soft cups and write everything down in my diary which would absolutely freak dh out if he saw! When i first started on here I didn't understand the abbreviations but it's amazing how quickly you pick it up

So had my blood test yesterday and be about a week and a half before get the results and after thinking about it for so long there is a massive part of me that still wants it to be high because then something can be done and could be the reason I'm not conceiving. Never had a chemical or even a hint of pregnancy so maybe this could be the answer. All this time thinking dh swimmers were lacking and it could actually be me with the problem. Would prefer that though because really affects dh he said makes him feel inadequate that can't give me what I want most in the world. Broke my heart a little hearing that so vowed to be on best behaviour this month and not let him on when it's o time and hide the disappointment when af arrives. 

Dh should be taking another sperm sample in today so results for that end of next week too, praying its a little better or the same and not worse because can't take the ups and downs!


----------



## ladders

My BD fest starts tomorrow! Lol. DH and I agreed I wouldn't give him details this time on when exactly O day was...but um, he's probably going to figure something out when I start molesting him for the rest of the week. I'm expecting O Saturday...maybe Sunday? (CD11-12) so my plan is BD tomorrow and Thursday (CD8-9), day off CD 10 (DH works a 24 that day) and BD 11 & 12. Sound good? If this schedule actually works and I O when I'm supposed to, this will be our best month yet as far as BDing enough and at the right times. This is the first time he hasn't been working on my expected O day in like foreeeever. C'mon body and circumstances - work with me here![/QUOTE]

I'm the same cd 8 of 25/26 day cycle (really need to figure out how to update signature slidey thing because wrong) and got my first he flashing smiley face on clearblue dual digital showing oestrogen starting to rise so starting high fertility. Think peak will Sunday and Monday. Therefore bd fest starts for me too! Things a bit more awkward because dh on lates sat and sun so will be hard to get it in without him knowing its for the big o. Even cancelled a night out Friday to make sure at least got one good one in lol


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders - Yay for flashing smiley face!! I get so excited when I see that little guy. I, on the other hand, got a big empty circle this morning. I'm going to test again this evening though and see if there's a change. I'm thinking I should hit High by tomorrow morning...hopefully anyways. DH is working a 36 (24 yesterday and straight into a 12 day shift today). He gets off at 7, and might be exhausted...kind of depends how busy they are. Sometimes they literally sit around and play video games all day, so hoping for that kind of day for him so that he'll be down for BD! It'd all be so much simpler if our DH's were on the same schedule as us, huh Ladders? Oh well.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Ladders - Yay for flashing smiley face!! I get so excited when I see that little guy. I, on the other hand, got a big empty circle this morning. I'm going to test again this evening though and see if there's a change. I'm thinking I should hit High by tomorrow morning...hopefully anyways. DH is working a 36 (24 yesterday and straight into a 12 day shift today). He gets off at 7, and might be exhausted...kind of depends how busy they are. Sometimes they literally sit around and play video games all day, so hoping for that kind of day for him so that he'll be down for BD! It'd all be so much simpler if our DH's were on the same schedule as us, huh Ladders? Oh well.



of course they have a different schedule! DH gets up later than I do and goes to bed much later than I do! He has a job where he can make his own hours so he won't set an alarm! Ha! When baby comes, he is going to have to shift his schedule! If he wakes up early in the morning and wants to go back to sleep, he will often go to the other room. It's all because he doesn't like the alarm going off...I have told him, when baby comes, he can't do that! He has to get up just as much as I do! He has been doing it less lately though. And to be honest, I don't blame him. He doesn't fall asleep as easily as I do. Now, if I could only stay asleep!


----------



## ladders

dos do you use the dual hormone digital ones? ones with flashing and solid smileys? wasnt expecting a flashing one today as usualyy get two days of blank circle. Hope dh didnt use all his best swimmers on sa this morning!


----------



## Meljenn

I am getting close to O too! Should be sometime this weekend and we are both off today and tomorrow due this freak weather :)
Our state sent the sand trucks Deep South and we got their weather so our city is shut down! I order plants for a large retailer and we were supposed to have a spring kickoff meeting today lol


----------



## lsd2721

northerngal said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> northerngal said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I literally registered on this site for the first time 10 minutes ago and I'm so happy I've found this feed!! I'm turning 30 shortly and we are currently TTC. I'm freaking out and trying to control everything (using ovulation tests, making schedules for sex, reading what positions are best, etc). The more I try to plan the more my period is suddenly going out of whack and I'm convinced I'm broken! He keeps telling me "relax" but it's hard when you've wanted a baby for so long and are paranoid it won't happen.
> 
> The most frustrating thing is that we're picking and choosing what months we're trying in for various reasons. It's a roller coaster month when we are trying and it's the longest month ever when we aren't.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad I've found this feed :happydance: It's nice knowing others feel the same!
> 
> Welcome! I'm also 29 and will be 30 this year. It is nice to know that we aren't alone in TTC around 30! How long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> We've been trying since October, now we have to wait until April (We're getting married abroad in September and obviously can't be too pregnant for travel!).
> 
> How long have you been trying for?Click to expand...

Hey Northerngal! :) Great to meet you!! It's so hard at first to learn the lingo but you really get used to it! :)

I started trying in November and I'm on my 3rd cycle. On my first cycle trying I had a chemical pregnancy. Because of that my last cycle was really weird! So I'm now on my third cycle trying and crossing fingers. This is also my first cycle of attempting to do temping!

Meljenn, Ladders, and DosPinkies, YAY! Very excited for the big week of O for everyone and lots of Bding!! I am crossing my fingers for bfp for everyone!


So quick temping question! This morning I woke up off and on for a while (not the best sleep) and when my alarm went off at 7:30 for me to take my temp I did and got a 96.8. I know my temp is supposed to get high soon so I was a bit worried it hadn't happened today. I went back to sleep for an hour and had a good deep sleep so when I woke up at 8:30 I decided to take my temp again just to see and it went up to 97.6. So I have two questions. One, which temp should I use? Second, let's say I don't end up getting a high rise in my temperature, does this mean I didn't ovulate even though I got a positive OPK test result?


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders - yep, we use the same OPK - the expensive one. Lol...but I just don't trust myself to decode those other ones people use. I see all of the pictures of opks and people asking others' opinions, and quite frankly, I stress myself out enough without having to guess at that. I like looking at smiley faces better. (;

lsd - My first question to you would be what time do you normally take your temp? If it's normally at 7:30, I'd use the first one. If it's normally at 8:30, use that one. Regardless though, since you didn't get very good sleep, neither one is probably incredibly accurate. This happens to me all the time...I'm a terrible sleeper. I would add into the specifics that you were sleep deprived. That will prompt FF to chart it as an open circle...just meaning it might not be completely accurate because of extenuating circumstances. On your second question, I would just watch your temp over the next few days. The temp rise after O is gradual in some people, not always a sharp rise. If for your whole LP there's not a general rise, then maybe it would mean you didn't O, but I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet. Especially since you had some restless sleep last night, your temp may not have been able to do what it would have. Give it a few days...I bet you'll see it gradually get up where it should be.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Owl - your temp dip was huge! I'm thinking you might get a + OPK tomorrow. Does yours usually dip that much randomly?

Your guess is as good as mine! LOL. First cycle temping and off the pill so who the heck knows. I will say the dip was after very solid sleep, nothing weird so I think I believe it. As for today's though, I'm now in CA and took my temp when I woke up at 4:30am here... so 1.5 hours later than I normally take it at home but 1.5 hours earlier than that time here. I just recorded it as is because um, no idea. But I will try to take a good OPK this afternoon with a hold, etc. Cross your fingers for me ladies. We're just going to keep BDing until I have proof I ovulated or AF comes though regardless!




lsd2721 said:


> So quick temping question! This morning I woke up off and on for a while (not the best sleep) and when my alarm went off at 7:30 for me to take my temp I did and got a 96.8. I know my temp is supposed to get high soon so I was a bit worried it hadn't happened today. I went back to sleep for an hour and had a good deep sleep so when I woke up at 8:30 I decided to take my temp again just to see and it went up to 97.6. So I have two questions. One, which temp should I use? Second, let's say I don't end up getting a high rise in my temperature, does this mean I didn't ovulate even though I got a positive OPK test result?

Not too sure since I'm so new to this myself but I will say everything I've read says 3 hours is the minimum sleep you need to have an accurate temp. I've seen the same thing happen when I took my temp after an hour of deep sleep, where it's really high.


Welcome northengal! If we don't conceive this cycle we're taking a break for a couple months so we can be temporarily waiting buddies :)

All you ladies Oing or close... :happydance: Get busy!


----------



## PDReggie

Northerngal, good to meet you! and good luck. We have been trying since Oct. and are on our 4th cycle. I don't think I have o'd yet. But my temp has gone up a little bit everyday since Monday so who knows. This looks like it's not going to be a great cycle because DH is currently not feeling very well. The flu is going around his and my office so I'm mostly crossing my fingers he doesn't have that. First, because we are traveling to New Mexico this weekend. Second, because I don't want to get it. Especially at this moment in time. I am currently training for a new court, trying to wrap up my cases in my court, and there was a crazy issue in the office yesterday that may result in more attorneys leaving and everyone scrambling to cover court. It's going to be a painful month at the office and I can't afford to lose any time training. 

So I'm trying to have a good talk with myself about not stressing about this month. I have way more to stress about. :coffee: good luck to everyone who is getting ready. Can't wait to see what happens in the next few weeks!


----------



## Miskas mommy

sorry ladies i have been out of the loop for a few days.. had the funeral on Saturday, and have been kinda sad the last few days.. 

Still trying to figure out my cycle.. currently at CD 17.. hoping it is shorter than 45 days this time!! thinking i should be O'ing this week! DH and I have been BDing this week... 

Hopefully we get a BFP in a few weeks!


----------



## DosPinkies

Good to see you back Miskas mommy. Fx that your cycle is much shorter this time!


----------



## DosPinkies

Somebody please remind me why I bother to schedule BDing? Never. Works. Out. Ever.

I'm glad I still haven't gotten a high on my OPK, or else I'd be REALLY frustrated. FF keeps giving me just a "good" rating on our BD schedule every cycle, and I swear, it's going to happen again. Ugh.


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> Somebody please remind me why I bother to schedule BDing? Never. Works. Out. Ever.
> 
> I'm glad I still haven't gotten a high on my OPK, or else I'd be REALLY frustrated. FF keeps giving me just a "good" rating on our BD schedule every cycle, and I swear, it's going to happen again. Ugh.

Trust me, I know how you feel! It seems like I plan for BDing and then it doesn't work out! SO freaking annoying! I had planned to do the SMEP plan this cycle but that went in the gutter pretty quickly! We definitely did not BD as much this cycle as I wanted too!! We Bded on Friday, skipped Saturday and sunday. I got the smiley face on Monday and we've Bded Monday, Tuesday, and plan on tonight. Kind of waiting for that spike in my temperature!

Anyway, I know how frustrating it can be! I'm sorry!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Somebody please remind me why I bother to schedule BDing? Never. Works. Out. Ever.
> 
> I'm glad I still haven't gotten a high on my OPK, or else I'd be REALLY frustrated. FF keeps giving me just a "good" rating on our BD schedule every cycle, and I swear, it's going to happen again. Ugh.

I feel you. DH was feeling better yesterday so I got to take advantage. But I wanted to bd pretty much all this week since we are going out of town for a long weekend (not good bding vaca as it's with my parents and brother) las night was all I got. I wanted to wait for next month to do opks until I have a better idea of when I o. But now I can't figure out my damn chart. Hoping that little red line shows up at some point. 

Good luck!


----------



## Meljenn

DosPinkies said:


> Somebody please remind me why I bother to schedule BDing? Never. Works. Out. Ever.
> 
> I'm glad I still haven't gotten a high on my OPK, or else I'd be REALLY frustrated. FF keeps giving me just a "good" rating on our BD schedule every cycle, and I swear, it's going to happen again. Ugh.

I feel the same way. We made a pact to bd at least every other day and then this sickness came back into our house. We had to do it doggy so he didn't get my germs....not very romantic.

Hopefully next cycle we will be past all this


----------



## lsd2721

Happy Thursday ladies! :) Any big plans for the weekend?!


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

This cycle is driving me crazy. I'm not really sure why I expected otherwise! Plus this travel thing is frustrating. My chart looks kind of like I ovulated but I think I'm going to adjust the last 2 temps since my body clearly is not on West Coast time. I think the negative OPKs with barely a second line are pretty clear. I know I need to get it together since I'm only CD16 but I almost cried after the negative OPK yesterday. I just want my body to do it's job and stop failing me. And also not fake me out with random temp drops. So now we're BDing on our friend's air mattress, in my parent's guest room that shares a wall with their bedroom, and in DH's mom's house. Definitely not a recipe for a great time but I'm so determined, if I do actually ever ovulate this cycle I want the best possible chance. C'mon egg!


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> Miskas, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> This cycle is driving me crazy. I'm not really sure why I expected otherwise! Plus this travel thing is frustrating. My chart looks kind of like I ovulated but I think I'm going to adjust the last 2 temps since my body clearly is not on West Coast time. I think the negative OPKs with barely a second line are pretty clear. I know I need to get it together since I'm only CD16 but I almost cried after the negative OPK yesterday. I just want my body to do it's job and stop failing me. And also not fake me out with random temp drops. So now we're BDing on our friend's air mattress, in my parent's guest room that shares a wall with their bedroom, and in DH's mom's house. Definitely not a recipe for a great time but I'm so determined, if I do actually ever ovulate this cycle I want the best possible chance. C'mon egg!

Man, I know it feels weird doing the bd in guest rooms and at parents house! But you're getting it done! :) kudos!

Also, try not to stress about temping! I bet it will mess it up If you travel to a different time zone! I wonder what you're supposed to do, but either way, you know you're close and as long as your bding, everything will fall into place as it should! :) Just keep doing what you're doing!!!


----------



## ladders

curiousowl said:


> Miskas, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> This cycle is driving me crazy. I'm not really sure why I expected otherwise! Plus this travel thing is frustrating. My chart looks kind of like I ovulated but I think I'm going to adjust the last 2 temps since my body clearly is not on West Coast time. I think the negative OPKs with barely a second line are pretty clear. I know I need to get it together since I'm only CD16 but I almost cried after the negative OPK yesterday. I just want my body to do it's job and stop failing me. And also not fake me out with random temp drops. So now we're BDing on our friend's air mattress, in my parent's guest room that shares a wall with their bedroom, and in DH's mom's house. Definitely not a recipe for a great time but I'm so determined, if I do actually ever ovulate this cycle I want the best possible chance. C'mon egg!

Feel for you its horrible when you have spent ages working out the plan and then your body doesn't fit with it. At least your getting the bd'ing and hopefully will get that elusive bfp

I wanted to do smep this month bd'd last night but now won't see dh properly until Monday because of shifts and think I'm due to ovulate sat or sun so going to be a wasted month. But then still waiting for blood results so probably not really ovulating at all, wondering why I'm bothering at all this month. Man I feel grumpy today sorry

Miskas it's nice to see you back hope your okay we've all been thinking of you


----------



## ladders

curiousowl said:


> Miskas, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> This cycle is driving me crazy. I'm not really sure why I expected otherwise! Plus this travel thing is frustrating. My chart looks kind of like I ovulated but I think I'm going to adjust the last 2 temps since my body clearly is not on West Coast time. I think the negative OPKs with barely a second line are pretty clear. I know I need to get it together since I'm only CD16 but I almost cried after the negative OPK yesterday. I just want my body to do it's job and stop failing me. And also not fake me out with random temp drops. So now we're BDing on our friend's air mattress, in my parent's guest room that shares a wall with their bedroom, and in DH's mom's house. Definitely not a recipe for a great time but I'm so determined, if I do actually ever ovulate this cycle I want the best possible chance. C'mon egg!

Feel for you its horrible when you have spent ages working out the plan and then your body doesn't fit with it. At least your getting the bd'ing and hopefully will get that elusive bfp

I wanted to do smep this month bd'd last night but now won't see dh properly until Monday because of shifts and think I'm due to ovulate sat or sun so going to be a wasted month. But then still waiting for blood results so probably not really ovulating at all, wondering why I'm bothering at all this month. Man I feel grumpy today sorry

Miskas it's nice to see you back hope your okay we've all been thinking of you


----------



## DosPinkies

My friend/co-worker had her baby. I went to see her and got to hold Sawyer. It was really nice and I'm crazy happy for her. But...couldn't help but wish I could hold my own. Selfish, I know.

I've been in such a funk okay. I slept like crap and I had crazy dreams for the 5 minutes I did sleep...about not being able to get pregnant. No bueno. 

My weekend plans: BD. Lol. DH works tomorrow, but Saturday and Sunday it's going down...if it kills me. (;

Edit: I got the flashing smiley, so I'm suddenly in a better mood! Haha


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks so much ladies. I'm going to keep rereading your words and try to be okay with this cycle, whatever happens. I haven't taken an OPK yet today since we were out with my parents all afternoon. It'll be early evening here when I do so hopefully that's okay. Please ovulate body, please!


----------



## MgreenM

dos- I hope you get out of your funk! I hate when that happens! 

don't know what we have planned for the weekend...sleep! that is for sure!


----------



## Miskas mommy

thanks ladies.. i am starting to feel better.. still going to be a rough while i think. 
Here's hoping that i am going to O this month! 
i havent tried the OPK test or temping yet.. going to look into buying a BBT thermometer. 
The OPK's are really expensive here, so i am going to try and avoid using them if at all possible. 
Talking DH into BDing is a piece of cake :thumbup: never have to twist his arm to hard LOL


----------



## northerngal

curiousowl said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Owl - your temp dip was huge! I'm thinking you might get a + OPK tomorrow. Does yours usually dip that much randomly?
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine! LOL. First cycle temping and off the pill so who the heck knows. I will say the dip was after very solid sleep, nothing weird so I think I believe it. As for today's though, I'm now in CA and took my temp when I woke up at 4:30am here... so 1.5 hours later than I normally take it at home but 1.5 hours earlier than that time here. I just recorded it as is because um, no idea. But I will try to take a good OPK this afternoon with a hold, etc. Cross your fingers for me ladies. We're just going to keep BDing until I have proof I ovulated or AF comes though regardless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> So quick temping question! This morning I woke up off and on for a while (not the best sleep) and when my alarm went off at 7:30 for me to take my temp I did and got a 96.8. I know my temp is supposed to get high soon so I was a bit worried it hadn't happened today. I went back to sleep for an hour and had a good deep sleep so when I woke up at 8:30 I decided to take my temp again just to see and it went up to 97.6. So I have two questions. One, which temp should I use? Second, let's say I don't end up getting a high rise in my temperature, does this mean I didn't ovulate even though I got a positive OPK test result?Click to expand...
> 
> Not too sure since I'm so new to this myself but I will say everything I've read says 3 hours is the minimum sleep you need to have an accurate temp. I've seen the same thing happen when I took my temp after an hour of deep sleep, where it's really high.
> 
> 
> Welcome northengal! If we don't conceive this cycle we're taking a break for a couple months so we can be temporarily waiting buddies :)
> 
> All you ladies Oing or close... :happydance: Get busy!Click to expand...

Thanks curiousowl! Waiting buddies would be awesome - but I have high hopes for you that you conceive this month!!


----------



## northerngal

I'm curious as to what everyone does to enhance ovulation and conception!

So far all I'm on are prenatal vitamins. I've been using the clearblue smiley face ovulation tests - but darn are they expensive!! And you can't buy refills! I've taken a chance on a website and ordered a bunch of ovulation tests and pregnancy tests for cheap, I've read fairly decent reviews on them. And what's more confusing is that the clearblue ovulation tests said to use first morning urine, yet in these threads I'm reading how people test in the afternoon. 

I see all these advertisements for special teas, special vitamins, special lubes, etc. My cousin's husband has low sperm count due to testicular cancer and she has him on red ginseng pills to increase sperm. Has anyone heard of that? I've found pharmacies online to buy clomid but I don't want to take it to that extreme in case I do actually need it in the future. 

Is anyone as lost as me on what to try? What's too much? What's fact and what's an old wive's tale? "DH" (I'm picking up the lingo!) thinks I'm absolutely crazy looking up all these methods...but he hasn't seen crazy yet. Part of me is tempted to drug his morning tea with the above methods (just kidding...maybe...). If you gals do have your DH's on regimens, how did you approach that? I did get him to switch from briefs to boxers - he actually suggested it. 

Again, I just have to say I'm so happy I've found this group!! And best of luck to all of you getting ready to do the big BD!


----------



## DosPinkies

It's hard not to go overboard TTC. Several of us have discussed this...that we have a fear of doing too little and it taking forever to conceive. Yes, your DH will think you're crazy. You just have to gently remind him that you are normal and that you're not hurting anything.

Mine takes FertilAid. We had an SA (sperm analysis) done on him and though they wernt awful, they weren't A+'s either...so he agreed to at least try that for now. If you don't have any reason to think there's something wrong, I wouldn't worry about meds or putting him on vitamins just yet. They get touchy about that stuff, so no reason to push it without cause. Of course you should take prenatals though. 

Here's what I do. 
- I temp every morning. It's nice to have that record to look at, even if it is a pain in the ass quite frankly.
- I use the same OPK you do. Yes, they're expensive, but I stress out easily, and with that one, there's no interpreting involved. The other ones require you to guess and squint at lines and I just don't trust myself. It'd be another thing that stresses me out, so it's worth the money to me. As far as when to test, people say to do it later in the day to avoid missing your Peak or whatever. You could theoretically test in the morning, get a negative, and then have a rise an hour later and not know it. It's okay to test in the morning though...no big deal. I usually do. When I have enough test strips and I know I'm getting close, I might test both AM and PM.
- We use PreSeed. Most expensive lube in the world, but it's nice. Other lubes (and saliva btw) kill the little swimmers, plus PreSeed acts like fertile CM, so if you don't have a lot of it, it's a little helping hand. If you don't use it, no other non- sperm friendly lubes and no saliva! 
- I added Musinex this cycle (helps thin out and create more fertile CM).
- I also added softcups. They basically trap the swimmers closer to the cervix and people rave about them. My DH's motility is low, so I figured I'd give his boys a helping hand. We'll see if they help!

Here's my advice. If DH is already giving you the "you're nuts" treatment, just keep him in the dark about a lot of the details. Most don't really wanna know anyways. He doesn't have to know, and then you can obsess all you need.


----------



## EmB84

Hi all! I'm new to all this so I don't know all the acronyms yet. I'm 29, married for 8 years and have been TTC since Oct. I wanted to start when I was 23, but life happened and we had to wait. I've been wanting this for so long, that I get impatient at times, but excited!


----------



## MgreenM

welcome EmB84!

Well ladies, looks like I might be getting sick! Called my OBGYN to see what I can take and luckily they said I can take tylenol cold, an antihistemine (allergy med), and sudafed! They make ALL the difference! Not sleeping so great cause I am stuffed up on top of having to pee a couple of times in the night...I feel better this morning than I did last night so that is good. Hopefully this doesn't get too much worse! Gonna lay low this weekend!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi EmB84, welcome! 

Mgreen, hope you feel better. This weather has been ridiculously cold.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

northerngal said:


> I'm curious as to what everyone does to enhance ovulation and conception!
> 
> So far all I'm on are prenatal vitamins. I've been using the clearblue smiley face ovulation tests - but darn are they expensive!! And you can't buy refills! I've taken a chance on a website and ordered a bunch of ovulation tests and pregnancy tests for cheap, I've read fairly decent reviews on them. And what's more confusing is that the clearblue ovulation tests said to use first morning urine, yet in these threads I'm reading how people test in the afternoon.
> 
> I see all these advertisements for special teas, special vitamins, special lubes, etc. My cousin's husband has low sperm count due to testicular cancer and she has him on red ginseng pills to increase sperm. Has anyone heard of that? I've found pharmacies online to buy clomid but I don't want to take it to that extreme in case I do actually need it in the future.
> 
> Is anyone as lost as me on what to try? What's too much? What's fact and what's an old wive's tale? "DH" (I'm picking up the lingo!) thinks I'm absolutely crazy looking up all these methods...but he hasn't seen crazy yet. Part of me is tempted to drug his morning tea with the above methods (just kidding...maybe...). If you gals do have your DH's on regimens, how did you approach that? I did get him to switch from briefs to boxers - he actually suggested it.
> 
> Again, I just have to say I'm so happy I've found this group!! And best of luck to all of you getting ready to do the big BD!

This is my third cycle, and I added EPO to help with CM since I've never noticed if I have any before. I also started temping halfway through my last cycle and it helped me figure out when I ovulated. 

I used OPKs last cycle and will probably start them again soon. I used cheap Wondfo ones from Amazon and for the longest time thought they weren't working but it's just that I ovulated late. So I think they worked pretty well for me, plus since I had to pee on thousands of them, it was definately more cost effective. 

I also started taking folic acid last November when we decided to TTC. Finally, I take iron pills but I've been taking those for a yr and a half so I guess it's not specifically for TTC.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome, EmB84!

I hope you're feeling better soon, MgreenM.

I'm not doing much yet to improve conception. I've been taking prenatal vitamins for about six months, and I recently switched around some other daily meds for ones that are safer (or just more well studied) during pregnancy. I'm skipping my bedtime melatonin during two week waits, too. I'll probably start opks if we have trouble conceiving, but for now it seems too much like a chore.


----------



## ladders

Welcome emb84!

Soon2b iv started epo this cycle as I never felt I had any or much cm and could never get enough to see if was ewcm or watery etc. Did use pressed for two cycles but no bfp so thought ud try something else so ordered some fertile cm, then found out takes a month to be delivered and so in typical inpatient style i couldn't wait and bought some epo. Iv really noticed a difference have you? How much do you take? 

Happy today as dh weekend shifts changed from lates to earlys so bring on the bd action! Hoping for my solid smiley face now soon


----------



## SoonToBePreg

ladders said:


> Welcome emb84!
> 
> Soon2b iv started epo this cycle as I never felt I had any or much cm and could never get enough to see if was ewcm or watery etc. Did use pressed for two cycles but no bfp so thought ud try something else so ordered some fertile cm, then found out takes a month to be delivered and so in typical inpatient style i couldn't wait and bought some epo. Iv really noticed a difference have you? How much do you take?
> 
> Happy today as dh weekend shifts changed from lates to earlys so bring on the bd action! Hoping for my solid smiley face now soon

ladders, I take 3 pills per day, I think 1,000mg each. I followed the bottle directions. How much do you take? I just started them two days ago so no differences yet, but I'm hoping it works. I'm glad it's working for you. I hear you shouldn't take it after ovulation, so I plan to stop once I ovulate.


----------



## ladders

I'm taking the same 1000mg three times a day and only been taking them since Sunday but really noticed a difference today! Due to ovulate Sunday maybe and now realise iv never properly had any ewcm so I'm quite excited about this month. 

Didn't know about the stopping bit! Thanks for mentioning it or I'd have carried on! Do you know why you stop?


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I read somewhere that EPO has a small risk of causing uterine contractions which may make implantation difficult and isn't good for pregnancy. So you should only take it from when AF starts until ovulation.


----------



## northerngal

Thanks for sharing some secrets. I just read up on EPO. Do you buy it in pill or liquid form? Is it something locally available at a Walmart or Pharmacy (that's all I have here - small town) or do you special order I online? I think it's worth a try - my CM is never the same each month.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

northerngal, I take the pill/softgel. I bought it at Walgreens, I'm guessing you can find it at any pharmacy.


----------



## DosPinkies

So, ovulating buddies, how goes it?

I'm feeling so good about my chances this month, but I just hope I keep that good attitude up. DH is on a 24 today, but we slipped in a BD yesterday (yay!) and we have aaaall weekend staring tomorrow. I have bad luck with my O day falling on a day DH works...and it looked to be happening again, as I will probably O on Sunday or Monday and DH is of course scheduled to work Monday. BUT...as luck would have it, DH took Monday off to test for a fire department, so I have him Saturday through Wednesday! Plus we're expecting snow Sunday and school may be out ALL week!! This means that even if I O after Sunday, it's all falling together that we will have the opportunity to BD this time. I'm so excited...you'd think I just won something! Haha


----------



## Meljenn

I just got my positive opk so we will have the whole weekend and I don't go to nights until Wednesday yay!

I have had such bad luck this month hopefully it will turn around with ttc


----------



## ladders

Still on the flashing smiley face fourth one in a row but usually get four. Think I'm due to o either tomorrow or Monday and now dh on earlys we are together at night from tonight to Tues night so hoping to o tomorrow, testing again this pm.
Excited too this month as actually have ewcm and never had before! 

Dos really glad it's fallen right for you this month with the o and dh shifts sounds like a great recipe for a bfp! Sending luck your way! What smiley are you on now? 

Meljen sorry to hear you've had a rough month but glad to hear you can get the timing right makesffor a much happier tww if you feel like your in with a shot!


----------



## DosPinkies

Meljenn said:


> I just got my positive opk so we will have the whole weekend and I don't go to nights until Wednesday yay!
> 
> I have had such bad luck this month hopefully it will turn around with ttc

I'm glad your luck this month is turning around. This is the most important time to have good luck anyways, so make it count. :thumbup:



ladders said:


> Still on the flashing smiley face fourth one in a row but usually get four. Think I'm due to o either tomorrow or Monday and now dh on earlys we are together at night from tonight to Tues night so hoping to o tomorrow, testing again this pm.
> Excited too this month as actually have ewcm and never had before!
> 
> Dos really glad it's fallen right for you this month with the o and dh shifts sounds like a great recipe for a bfp! Sending luck your way! What smiley are you on now?
> 
> Meljen sorry to hear you've had a rough month but glad to hear you can get the timing right makesffor a much happier tww if you feel like your in with a shot!

I'm so excited for you that your DH's schedule cooperated this time. If anybody understands that, it's me. And seeing EWCM is ridiculously exciting. Ridiculously being the key word. I have to laugh at myself when I'm in the bathroom and my face lights up because I have it and I do a little happy dance. :happydance: Only girls TTC would understand that. 

I'm still on flashing smiley, too. This is my 3rd cycle using OPK's - the first one I had 2 days of H and then hit peak and the 2nd I went straight from low to peak. This time I've had 3 days of high so far...so I'm really not sure when my smiley plans to stop flashing, but it should be really soon. It's still early though (4:30am to be exact...I'm a terrible sleeper), so I plan to test again this afternoon. Hopefully both of our smileys will sit still soon. :winkwink:


----------



## ladders

Ha ha because once I get flashy I test twice a day I get quite annoyed with the flashing little git lol been the seventh time iv seen him this cycle so really ready for him to stand blooming still! 
And yes only us ttc girlie's get the random things we get happy about! 

Saw an old friend yesterday who's 13 weeks pregnant and had to force a fake smile when she told me that had gotten pregnant on the pill and because of her bf being away had only dtd twice that month! How the hell does that work! Also had to bite my tongue when she said she was disappointed because didn't get to try because would have been fun!


----------



## DosPinkies

Ohhhh...I don't think I could have bitten my tongue on that last one. I'd have to inform her that it is, in fact, the least fun thing ever. People have an image in their head of what it's like...romantic BDing and the excitement...yeah, no. Not even close. Getting pregnant by accident is a godsend for your sanity.


----------



## Meljenn

DosPinkies said:


> Ohhhh...I don't think I could have bitten my tongue on that last one. I'd have to inform her that it is, in fact, the least fun thing ever. People have an image in their head of what it's like...romantic BDing and the excitement...yeah, no. Not even close. Getting pregnant by accident is a godsend for your sanity.

I think the experience will be so much better for us because we have wanted and waited. Ours kids will never feel like an accident or unwanted. I will definitely tell my child how much I prayed to God for them and how they are Gods blessing to me and their Daddy


----------



## lsd2721

Northerngal, I have only been trying to conceive a few months so I don't really do anything besides the OPKs ( I use the same one as you! but I also use the cheapies during the first few days and once I start seeing a line I switch to the smiley face ones since they are so expensive) and taking prenatal vitamins. My husband also thinks I'm pretty crazy for obsessing over it all and reading up on things. I just told him we all have our things to obsess about and stopped talking to him as much about it, which is why I started this thread! Even my mom and sister who know I'm ttc kept telling me to calm down and all. So, I couldn't even obsess with them!

Emb84, so glad you could join us! Welcome! I for sure thought I would be trying for kids around 25 but life never happens as we plan does it! Although it sure would make life easier if it did! ha!

Meljen, sorry to hear you are not feeling as well! Good thing you're laying low! Get lots of rest!

Dos and ladders, so glad that you get to do all the BDing you want! :) That it is all in place!! Good luck to you this cycle. Hoping baby dust is coming yalls way!

So fertility friend says I ovulated on Wednesday. I did the bd on Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday pus once more last night, just in case! Hopefully that was enough! I'm not feeling as positive this round or as excited as the previous two cycles. Trying to stay busy so I don't symptom check like a crazy person like I did last time! I am just going to watch my chart and if my period hasn't come by 15dpo I will take a test!

Crossing my fingers and toes! Bring some baby dust my way pleeeeease! :)

Question, I thought once you got a positive on the OPK that you should stop testing. Is there a reason to keep testing?


----------



## ladders

I stop testing when I get a positive on the lh surge (solid smiley) the opks I use are dual hormone ones which also pick up oestrogen rise (flashing smiley) which happens in the days running up to the start of the surge. True positive (peak fertility)is picking up the lh bit so test twice a day until I get that but they say oestrogen rise is high fertility so try to bd as much as possible still. 

Ha ha after bd last night dh remarked how much better it is when I'm relaxed and not thinking about babies or planning it and it just happens. I'm clearly better at hiding things from him now because obsessed stressed as ever! Do think it helps to have you ladies to talk to so thank you also! Xxx


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd2721 said:


> Northerngal, I have only been trying to conceive a few months so I don't really do anything besides the OPKs ( I use the same one as you! but I also use the cheapies during the first few days and once I start seeing a line I switch to the smiley face ones since they are so expensive) and taking prenatal vitamins. My husband also thinks I'm pretty crazy for obsessing over it all and reading up on things. I just told him we all have our things to obsess about and stopped talking to him as much about it, which is why I started this thread! Even my mom and sister who know I'm ttc kept telling me to calm down and all. So, I couldn't even obsess with them!
> 
> Emb84, so glad you could join us! Welcome! I for sure thought I would be trying for kids around 25 but life never happens as we plan does it! Although it sure would make life easier if it did! ha!
> 
> Meljen, sorry to hear you are not feeling as well! Good thing you're laying low! Get lots of rest!
> 
> Dos and ladders, so glad that you get to do all the BDing you want! :) That it is all in place!! Good luck to you this cycle. Hoping baby dust is coming yalls way!
> 
> So fertility friend says I ovulated on Wednesday. I did the bd on Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday pus once more last night, just in case! Hopefully that was enough! I'm not feeling as positive this round or as excited as the previous two cycles. Trying to stay busy so I don't symptom check like a crazy person like I did last time! I am just going to watch my chart and if my period hasn't come by 15dpo I will take a test!
> 
> Crossing my fingers and toes! Bring some baby dust my way pleeeeease! :)
> 
> Question, I thought once you got a positive on the OPK that you should stop testing. Is there a reason to keep testing?

Your chances sound great! Maybe we'll have several BFPs this time! :dust:

I don't know if the cheapie OPK's are the same or not, but with the dual hormone one, the one ladders and I use, the first positive you get is the estrogen rise (flashing smiley). You keep testing until you get your LH rise (solid smiley), which can happen a day later or several days later. Then you stop, since you know you'll ovulate in 12-36 hours once it detects LH. If the ones you're using just detect the LH rise, then you wouldn't have to keep testing after your first positive.


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders, you beat my response by 1 minute. Lol

Good for you for hiding it well. I've decided that's the best thing to do. They're just not wired like us...even the wonderful ones who try to understand just can't fully get it. Mine appreciates being kept in the dark actually...haha.


----------



## ladders

Ha ha great minds eh dos!

Yeah at first both of us thought he'd want to know everything but we both soon realised it's far more than my poor dh could cope with. I hide quite alot of "the crazy" from him already so one more area not too hard lol. Even managed to use a soft cup last night without him noticing. Man he would freak out if he saw that!


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh yeah...mine acted like the softcup was just the craziest thing on Earth and gave me grief about it. He got over it though, and he knows I'm using them. I was actually really proud of him this morning. After BD, I always try to get on my back ASAP of course, and he usually kinda scoffs and makes fun of me. This time he was giving me directions to how I could flip over the easiest with minimum swimmer loss, and then he even put his feet his feet under my butt to prop me up while he was grabbing my softcup for me. That was quite the change for him. It made me kinda warm and fuzzy.


----------



## ladders

Ah that's a real step forward for you dos I'm really pleased. He's obviously seeing how the planning is important to you and helping you out that's really sweet. 

Grrr still flashing face! Looks so blooming pleased with himself as well!


----------



## northerngal

Awwww funny how romance changes in our life cycles! That's cute :)


----------



## DosPinkies

Solid smiley!! Yaaay! Ladders, I'm sending my solid smiley vibes over to yours to get him to sit still.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Solid smiley!! Yaaay! Ladders, I'm sending my solid smiley vibes over to yours to get him to sit still.

yay!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Alright ladies, so, I want your opinion/help with something as I haven't really gotten to know the ladies in the first trimester section (I think I just haven't been on here as much as I have been super tired, stressed and a little under the weather recently).

First off, DH is itching to tell the world! Which is totally adorable! So I think after the first sonogram on the 18th is when we will tell the parents. For his parents, coming up with a fun way to tell them was pretty easy as this will be their first grandchild. We are going to order them a cookie bouquet (they live out of state) and write on it "Bubbe and Papa?" "Grandma and Grandpa?" etc. My only concern is that they will blab before talking to us so I might include a cookie that says "just between us" or something of that nature.

However, for my parents, it's not so easy. They already have 2 grandchildren (I have a brother who is 6 years older than I am). So I am not sure how to tell them...my most recent thought is to email a picture of the sonogram...without any explanation. But I feel like that is boring and want to do something a little more creative.

Not sure when we will tell siblings and other extended family yet. Hopefully at that point, I will be through all of my transitions and feel more excited. I am slowly becoming less anxious about the timing of everything and starting to get a little bit excited at times. It will probably help if I felt better physically too! But this little cold seems to be easing up a little bit...


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm glad you're starting to feel better!

My idea for how to tell my parents (my siblings are all much older than me so they've been grandparents for a long time...actually Im concerned they'll be great grandparents before I make them grandparents again...but I digress)...is to give them a cute baby-themed picture frame with a little note inside that says something like "your grandbaby's first picture coming soon"...

I've also seen ideas where people wrap a little gift box with a passifer in it with a little note "from the grandbaby" that says to keep it at their house for "whenever I come over"...that kind of thing. I personally like the picture frame idea better though...bonus: they already have one for the first picture you give them.


----------



## ladders

Mgreen sorry I have no ideas on how to tell parents I'm still thinking about how I would tell dh, not really allowed myself to think that far ahead because my head is full of all the negative stuff like it will never happen. I'm usually very optimistic but with ttc I'm definitely becoming a glass half empty kind of girl. 

Grrr the thing's still blooming flashing. Bd'd weds, Thurs, Fri and last night so if doesn't stay still soon will feel like those have been wasted!


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> I'm glad you're starting to feel better!
> 
> My idea for how to tell my parents (my siblings are all much older than me so they've been grandparents for a long time...actually Im concerned they'll be great grandparents before I make them grandparents again...but I digress)...is to give them a cute baby-themed picture frame with a little note inside that says something like "your grandbaby's first picture coming soon"...
> 
> I've also seen ideas where people wrap a little gift box with a passifer in it with a little note "from the grandbaby" that says to keep it at their house for "whenever I come over"...that kind of thing. I personally like the picture frame idea better though...bonus: they already have one for the first picture you give them.

I like the picture frame idea! I just have to time things right as my parents live out of state and I will have to mail it. Wouldn't want one set of parents to find out days before the other...



ladders said:


> Mgreen sorry I have no ideas on how to tell parents I'm still thinking about how I would tell dh, not really allowed myself to think that far ahead because my head is full of all the negative stuff like it will never happen. I'm usually very optimistic but with ttc I'm definitely becoming a glass half empty kind of girl.
> 
> Grrr the thing's still blooming flashing. Bd'd weds, Thurs, Fri and last night so if doesn't stay still soon will feel like those have been wasted!

Ladders - I understand. It's easy to fill up our minds with "what ifs" "not gonna happens". My mom had a lot of problems with miscarriages and fertility so I was convinced it would take a while...shows what I know! Maybe I should be a little more cautious, but I think it's these things that are helping me to be excited about the pregnancy when the timing is so yucky for me. So, I am letting myself have these things to get excited about :thumbup:.

On the upside, I slept really well last night and only got up to pee 2 times! I wasn't congested either! Starting to feel significantly better! I am sure the nice long walk I took with DH and the dog helped! It was sooo beautiful out! Hopefully it will be that way again today and we can go for another walk!

How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## DosPinkies

ladders said:


> Mgreen sorry I have no ideas on how to tell parents I'm still thinking about how I would tell dh, not really allowed myself to think that far ahead because my head is full of all the negative stuff like it will never happen. I'm usually very optimistic but with ttc I'm definitely becoming a glass half empty kind of girl.
> 
> Grrr the thing's still blooming flashing. Bd'd weds, Thurs, Fri and last night so if doesn't stay still soon will feel like those have been wasted!

Well shoot. I was hoping I'd wake up and read a post from you that your dumb smiley finally stopped having seizures. I'm sorry. Dumb hormones. :growlmad: Don't feel bad about not being optimistic about this...I've been the same way. My husband has to say, "Hey...put negative Angie back in her box." Haha. It's normal though. I won't tell you to think positively because I know that hearing it doesn't help. But I will tell you to remember you've got all the support want, even if it is across the ocean. :hugs:



MgreenM said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're starting to feel better!
> 
> My idea for how to tell my parents (my siblings are all much older than me so they've been grandparents for a long time...actually Im concerned they'll be great grandparents before I make them grandparents again...but I digress)...is to give them a cute baby-themed picture frame with a little note inside that says something like "your grandbaby's first picture coming soon"...
> 
> I've also seen ideas where people wrap a little gift box with a passifer in it with a little note "from the grandbaby" that says to keep it at their house for "whenever I come over"...that kind of thing. I personally like the picture frame idea better though...bonus: they already have one for the first picture you give them.
> 
> I like the picture frame idea! I just have to time things right as my parents live out of state and I will have to mail it. Wouldn't want one set of parents to find out days before the other...
> 
> 
> 
> ladders said:
> 
> 
> Mgreen sorry I have no ideas on how to tell parents I'm still thinking about how I would tell dh, not really allowed myself to think that far ahead because my head is full of all the negative stuff like it will never happen. I'm usually very optimistic but with ttc I'm definitely becoming a glass half empty kind of girl.
> 
> Grrr the thing's still blooming flashing. Bd'd weds, Thurs, Fri and last night so if doesn't stay still soon will feel like those have been wasted!Click to expand...
> 
> Ladders - I understand. It's easy to fill up our minds with "what ifs" "not gonna happens". My mom had a lot of problems with miscarriages and fertility so I was convinced it would take a while...shows what I know! Maybe I should be a little more cautious, but I think it's these things that are helping me to be excited about the pregnancy when the timing is so yucky for me. So, I am letting myself have these things to get excited about :thumbup:.
> 
> On the upside, I slept really well last night and only got up to pee 2 times! I wasn't congested either! Starting to feel significantly better! I am sure the nice long walk I took with DH and the dog helped! It was sooo beautiful out! Hopefully it will be that way again today and we can go for another walk!
> 
> How's everyone's weekend going?Click to expand...

I'm so glad you're feeling better! And that your excitement level is gradually rising. I knew it would. :hugs:

Our weekend is good so far. It's not often we have a Saturday AND Sunday together, so it's very nice. It's gross weather here though...cold and rain/freezing rain. We're supposed to get more freezing rain later and snow. I'm reaaaaally sending snow vibes to the sky, because I need school to be closed for one more BD chance just in case I don't O until Monday! Lol. It turns out DH has 7am-7pm off tomorrow but still has to work the 7pm-7am night shift, as he couldn't get it covered. If school is in, I have to work the gate at a basketball game, so by the time I get home, he'll be off to work. Oh well...as long as we can slip a BD in today, I'll be satisfied with our chances this cycle. Telling myself to let go right now...I need yoga.


----------



## ladders

Thanks dos :flower: the support from you guys is really helping and helping me to be more chilled in front of dh which is definitely helping my bding chances

Testing again later so fingers crossed he stays blooming still!


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, at least you're getting the job done! :) I hope he stays still for you!! :)

Dospinkies, I'm so glad you get to spend some extra time with your husband! :) Enjoy the day!

MgreenM, It's so great you're starting to feel better! As far as telling parents, let me know what you decide to do! So many great ideas out there! I think the picture idea was wonderful or just say I have a happy for you and inside you can have a few baby toys/pacifier and such to stay at the grandparents house! :)

My weekend has been alright. I've decided that I am going apply for a arts and crafts fair here in town with my crochet projects. So hoping I get accepted! :) No big super bowl party plans unless my husband made some without telling me, which is highly possible knowing him! Have a great sunday ya'll!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ladders, hope he stands still and stops flashing at you! 
Got our new furnace in and working today.. Finally!! the old one bit the dust last thursday, thank god for the pellet stove!! 
Supposed to O today or tomorrow if i calculated correctly.. BD'ed Thurs, Fri, and today. We shall see what happens. 
where do you ladies buy the OPK's with the silly smiley face? Might try those next time if we dont have luck this time. 

Mgreen glad you are feeling better!


----------



## MgreenM

lsd- that's great about the craft fair! 

We aren't watching the superbowl either! We are going to go out for dinner and are trying to get some friends to go out with us! I just got back a little bit ago from walking the dog, we were out for about an hour! That is probably the longest I have walked her. But it is sooo nice out! Take advantage of it why you can!

BTW, you ladies are absolutely awesome!:hugs: Just wanted you to know! I am sending you lots and lots of babydust this month!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RForReal

Hey Ladies! I missed a lot these past few days, just read through all the posts. I've been sick so I've been going to bed really early and then we had to go buy a new car so things have been really busy. But I'm glad to be back on here with you all! 



northerngal said:


> I'm curious as to what everyone does to enhance ovulation and conception!
> 
> So far all I'm on are prenatal vitamins. I've been using the clearblue smiley face ovulation tests - but darn are they expensive!! And you can't buy refills! I've taken a chance on a website and ordered a bunch of ovulation tests and pregnancy tests for cheap, I've read fairly decent reviews on them. And what's more confusing is that the clearblue ovulation tests said to use first morning urine, yet in these threads I'm reading how people test in the afternoon.
> 
> I see all these advertisements for special teas, special vitamins, special lubes, etc. My cousin's husband has low sperm count due to testicular cancer and she has him on red ginseng pills to increase sperm. Has anyone heard of that? I've found pharmacies online to buy clomid but I don't want to take it to that extreme in case I do actually need it in the future.
> 
> Is anyone as lost as me on what to try? What's too much? What's fact and what's an old wive's tale? "DH" (I'm picking up the lingo!) thinks I'm absolutely crazy looking up all these methods...but he hasn't seen crazy yet. Part of me is tempted to drug his morning tea with the above methods (just kidding...maybe...). If you gals do have your DH's on regimens, how did you approach that? I did get him to switch from briefs to boxers - he actually suggested it.
> 
> Again, I just have to say I'm so happy I've found this group!! And best of luck to all of you getting ready to do the big BD!

There is a lot out there! I feel the same way, afraid to try too much or not enough. My hubby is on fertilaid and CountBoost and I'm on prenatals. I used OPKs for the first few months but since I've learned my cycle I don't use them anymore, I just temp every morning. But when I did use them, I used the cheapies and when it looked like it was close, I backed it up with the smiley ones. That way, one pack lasted me much longer than one month so it stretched the cost over a few months. My DH has gotten used to it all but he's on board for pretty much anything that could lead to a baby so it's not hard to convince him to take the pills and do whatever we need to do. 



EmB84 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to all this so I don't know all the acronyms yet. I'm 29, married for 8 years and have been TTC since Oct. I wanted to start when I was 23, but life happened and we had to wait. I've been wanting this for so long, that I get impatient at times, but excited!

Welcome! I'm 29 also but have been married for 2 years. Glad to have you join us!



Meljenn said:


> I just got my positive opk so we will have the whole weekend and I don't go to nights until Wednesday yay!
> 
> I have had such bad luck this month hopefully it will turn around with ttc

Yay! Good luck to you!



ladders said:


> Ha ha because once I get flashy I test twice a day I get quite annoyed with the flashing little git lol been the seventh time iv seen him this cycle so really ready for him to stand blooming still!
> And yes only us ttc girlie's get the random things we get happy about!
> 
> Saw an old friend yesterday who's 13 weeks pregnant and had to force a fake smile when she told me that had gotten pregnant on the pill and because of her bf being away had only dtd twice that month! How the hell does that work! Also had to bite my tongue when she said she was disappointed because didn't get to try because would have been fun!

Ooh I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut on that one. People without fertility issues just have no idea. 



lsd2721 said:


> Northerngal, I have only been trying to conceive a few months so I don't really do anything besides the OPKs ( I use the same one as you! but I also use the cheapies during the first few days and once I start seeing a line I switch to the smiley face ones since they are so expensive) and taking prenatal vitamins. My husband also thinks I'm pretty crazy for obsessing over it all and reading up on things. I just told him we all have our things to obsess about and stopped talking to him as much about it, which is why I started this thread! Even my mom and sister who know I'm ttc kept telling me to calm down and all. So, I couldn't even obsess with them!
> 
> Emb84, so glad you could join us! Welcome! I for sure thought I would be trying for kids around 25 but life never happens as we plan does it! Although it sure would make life easier if it did! ha!
> 
> Meljen, sorry to hear you are not feeling as well! Good thing you're laying low! Get lots of rest!
> 
> Dos and ladders, so glad that you get to do all the BDing you want! :) That it is all in place!! Good luck to you this cycle. Hoping baby dust is coming yalls way!
> 
> So fertility friend says I ovulated on Wednesday. I did the bd on Friday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday pus once more last night, just in case! Hopefully that was enough! I'm not feeling as positive this round or as excited as the previous two cycles. Trying to stay busy so I don't symptom check like a crazy person like I did last time! I am just going to watch my chart and if my period hasn't come by 15dpo I will take a test!
> 
> Crossing my fingers and toes! Bring some baby dust my way pleeeeease! :)
> 
> Question, I thought once you got a positive on the OPK that you should stop testing. Is there a reason to keep testing?

Sounds like you are well covered!! Lots of baby dust to you!! Good luck!




ladders said:


> I stop testing when I get a positive on the lh surge (solid smiley) the opks I use are dual hormone ones which also pick up oestrogen rise (flashing smiley) which happens in the days running up to the start of the surge. True positive (peak fertility)is picking up the lh bit so test twice a day until I get that but they say oestrogen rise is high fertility so try to bd as much as possible still.
> 
> Ha ha after bd last night dh remarked how much better it is when I'm relaxed and not thinking about babies or planning it and it just happens. I'm clearly better at hiding things from him now because obsessed stressed as ever! Do think it helps to have you ladies to talk to so thank you also! Xxx

Ha! Good for you for hiding it from him. It's nice to have an outlet here.



DosPinkies said:


> Oh yeah...mine acted like the softcup was just the craziest thing on Earth and gave me grief about it. He got over it though, and he knows I'm using them. I was actually really proud of him this morning. After BD, I always try to get on my back ASAP of course, and he usually kinda scoffs and makes fun of me. This time he was giving me directions to how I could flip over the easiest with minimum swimmer loss, and then he even put his feet his feet under my butt to prop me up while he was grabbing my softcup for me. That was quite the change for him. It made me kinda warm and fuzzy.

That's so nice! I'm so glad to see that he's coming around.


----------



## ladders

Yeah finally got my solid face this morning. Now how to get dh to bd the next 2-3 nights that would be 8 days in a row slightly worried I'm going to break him lol


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> Yeah finally got my solid face this morning. Now how to get dh to bd the next 2-3 nights that would be 8 days in a row slightly worried I'm going to break him lol

woohoo!


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Yeah finally got my solid face this morning. Now how to get dh to bd the next 2-3 nights that would be 8 days in a row slightly worried I'm going to break him lol

Haha Yay! Get to it!


----------



## DosPinkies

Yay ladders! I'm so glad it finally cooperated.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm feeling very down and negative about TTC today. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and I was feeling good about things. But then I had an awful night last night complete with a panic attack. A lot of things caught up to me at once and I just lost it. The stress of all of this is unreal and I don't know what to do with it. And now of course I feel like my panic attack (which was a pretty fierce one, worse than I've ever had actually) probably ruined my chances of conceiving this cycle, since everybody says stress inhibits getting pregnant. Think my chances are ruined? Ah. Man...I really think I may take a break TTC after this cycle. Maybe I'm just not strong enough for this.


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> I'm feeling very down and negative about TTC today. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and I was feeling good about things. But then I had an awful night last night complete with a panic attack. A lot of things caught up to me at once and I just lost it. The stress of all of this is unreal and I don't know what to do with it. And now of course I feel like my panic attack (which was a pretty fierce one, worse than I've ever had actually) probably ruined my chances of conceiving this cycle, since everybody says stress inhibits getting pregnant. Think my chances are ruined? Ah. Man...I really think I may take a break TTC after this cycle. Maybe I'm just not strong enough for this.

I'm sorry about your panic attack! Don't let it get you down though! You did more this month than the previous months and I'm sure everything will be fine! :) I would say relax but that would probably stress you out even more! 

I'm so sorry! I'll give you a hug though! Hopefully that will help!:hugs:


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> I'm feeling very down and negative about TTC today. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and I was feeling good about things. But then I had an awful night last night complete with a panic attack. A lot of things caught up to me at once and I just lost it. The stress of all of this is unreal and I don't know what to do with it. And now of course I feel like my panic attack (which was a pretty fierce one, worse than I've ever had actually) probably ruined my chances of conceiving this cycle, since everybody says stress inhibits getting pregnant. Think my chances are ruined? Ah. Man...I really think I may take a break TTC after this cycle. Maybe I'm just not strong enough for this.

I'm so sorry! :hugs: I definitely don't think your chances are ruined. I know this TTC stuff is really hard, I'm right there with you. Try to focus on the positives in your life right now and take your mind off of TTC for a bit. I know that is easier said than done. But it will happen for you, I truly believe that. I know it's hard to believe that when you are in such a low place. It's okay to get discouraged, we all do! But there is light at the end of the tunnel. I try to focus on the fact that my relationship with my hubby is awesome and I love our life together. Having a baby will change things, some good and some not, so if things have to stay as they are for now then that's okay and I will survive it and enjoy the little things that I won't get to enjoy once I do get pregnant. For now I'll enjoy my wine, my sleeping in on the weekends, my ability to get up 30 minutes before I have to leave for somewhere, and our spontaneous trips out of town. 

If you feel you need to take a break from TTC, then you should do it. Listen to your body and take care of your mental and emotional health just as you take care of your physical health for TTC. It's all equally important. Lots of hugs hun!


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> I'm feeling very down and negative about TTC today. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday and I was feeling good about things. But then I had an awful night last night complete with a panic attack. A lot of things caught up to me at once and I just lost it. The stress of all of this is unreal and I don't know what to do with it. And now of course I feel like my panic attack (which was a pretty fierce one, worse than I've ever had actually) probably ruined my chances of conceiving this cycle, since everybody says stress inhibits getting pregnant. Think my chances are ruined? Ah. Man...I really think I may take a break TTC after this cycle. Maybe I'm just not strong enough for this.

You are strong enough for this! We all lose it from time to time...you and I must be on the same page as I had a bit of an anxiety attack this afternoon...

If any of you ladies live in the US, I am going to tell you something that I learned today that has sent me into a bit of a panic so that way you won't (hopefully) have the experience I am having! In the US maternity leave is not paid. You get income using short term disability insurance. If you delivery a baby within the first 9 months of the policy, your maternity leave WILL NOT be covered, the pregnancy will be considered a pre-existing condition! I signed up for this insurance during open enrollment back in November, but it was not effective until Jan. 1. My EDD based on my LMP is Sept. 28th...I can take maternity from this plan as of Oct. 2nd. This information was not given to me when I signed up. So I have effectively wasted $200 on a plan I won't be able to use...I am considering keeping it just in case something happens and I have to be on bed rest as the short term disability insurance from the new employer won't be effective until 6 months of employment there. But, $100/month is a lot of money to pay when I won't be able to use the policy when I will need it most...

I don't know if any of you have advice on what to do, but I hope that this will help others so that you don't end up in a similar boat. Luckily, I have been getting an extra $400/month by teaching religious school and DH and I both have decent salaries (although I will be taking a little bit of a pay cut) and we have a fair amount in savings. I can also work weekends and pick up some PRN work on the weekends to make extra money. So, we can make this work. It just adds to all of my stress. I know that once I actually get started at the new job, I think things will be better. I will feel better, I won't be fatigued in the same way, I won't be stressed in the same way, and I will be able to better cope with all of my emotions.

Sorry for my long rant, it was just one of those days...


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone, I missed quite a bit this weekend. Good to see new faces. Feel better to those physically and mentally tired. I just signed up for short term disability in Nov. too. They told me about the wait. But check the sick and vacation policy at the New place. In our office, you have to take all your vacation and sick time before it goes unpaid.

Not feeling great about this month. FF said I o'd the one day I was hoping I wouldn't. It was while DH was sick so we hadn't bd in a few days. Very frustrated right now.

But went out to NM for a long weekend with the family so I'm happy about that. Next month is a new chance! Now I just need the luggage with my thermometer to also make it to Cleveland some time tonight and I will be happy. I would also like the underwear in that bag. :thumbup:


----------



## MgreenM

Yeah, I will have to ask a lot of questions at the new place. I think I have decided to tell them after the scan on the 18th. I think it is better to start the new job being open and honest rather than carrying a secret. I think it will help build the trust and working relationship.

Reggie - I am glad you had that information already! I didn't even think to ask these questions. Oh, well, lesson learned! Glad you had a good trip! And I agree, clean underwear would be good...


----------



## DosPinkies

First, thank you girls for the encouraging words. RF, I actually started crying when I read yours. This is harder than I ever imagined, and I feel so alone in it, as I have no one here who I can talk to and DH really doesn't get it and says unhelpful things like "just don't think about it." My only sanity saver is getting to talk to you girls. I really do love my life with him, and I need to learn to enjoy the (hopefully) last bit of it as just the 2 of us. I think I'm just not keeping myself busy enough. I used to read constantly but my headaches make that painful now...I need something else to do. I'm thinking of taking a sewing class. Maybe that'd be fun...plus I can't even sew on a button so it would at least make me more useful. (;

Reggie - I'm sorry the timing sucked for you this cycle. I know that frustration. But you're right...new chance next month! CD1 will be exciting this time instead of crappy...lol.

Green - I'm in the same boat as you. I'm an idiot and didn't get short-term disability when I had the chance...I knew better and still didn't do it. So I definitely won't be taking more than 6 weeks off. The plan is that DH will work a ton of over-time once we get a BFP, and I can work over my summer break at his mom's shop. Plus I'll take all of my sick and personal days. It sucks, but I guess those are the breaks.


----------



## ladders

Dos really sorry to hear your having a bad time and I hope your feeling a little better. Really sorry to hear about your panic attack can't imagine how rough that would be but if your not lucky this month, and I really really hope you are, it is no way your fault. I'm sure stress does contribute but that day will not be the reason so don't put that on yourself because will just make the stress worse. My dh is the same and thinks that I'm totally over the top and should just relax and it will happen, if only eh! It will happen for you i know it will we just have to stay strong and keep in the game. 

Am the same though I would do anything to be able to just not think about it because some days I feel im going insane. Just wishing my life away at the minute cd 1 u want to fast forward to o day. Once that's done whether good or not I'm counting down the days till I can test, get the bfn and it all starts again. Been my life for the past 7 months!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Big hugs, Dos. A sewing class sounds like a great idea. Have you considered audiobooks instead of regular books, too?


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, A sewing class would be so much fun! I wish we could do it together! I've been wanting to go to one. I just got my great grandmothers old sewing machine and have been wanting to learn! :) Or even pick up a bit of crochet! ;-)


----------



## northerngal

Sorry to hear about your panic attacks Dos!!! Please know that you're not alone - I have the SAME issue. I'd say we all do to some degree! the more we try to relax the more worked up we get. 

I'm also feeling deflated this week. Only two more periods and we're trying again - so close yet so far away!! I found the evening primrose oil at walmart tonight. I think I'll try it this cycle and next just to see if I notice a difference in my mucus during ovulation. I keep having weird dreams of being pregnant one minute then the next it's like my baby belly is missing. Anyone else find they have crazy/vivid dreams on prenatal vitamins? Some of my dreams are completely insane. 

Two of my cousins announced they were pregnant, one 3 weeks ago and one on the weekend. I hid my sadness quite well and was quite jealous thinking "why them and not me" and the typical 5 year old response "Not fair!" and then my one cousin old me today that she miscarried and I felt awful even thinking that. She was JUST pregnant though - only 10 days passed her missed period but she did have a BFP. 

Sometimes it's hard not to felt left behind - right? 

I'm wishing everyone a lot of baby dust this week for those ovulating! And I'm sending relaxing vibes to those waiting :)


----------



## RForReal

Dos- I would love to take a sewing class! I see all of these great tutorials online and I'm just like, I wish I could make that! Sounds fun, you should definitely do it!

Northerngal- that's so normal and we all do it. I hate myself for feeling jealous or having the why not me attitude but it's so hard not to feel like everyone else has moved on and I'm still waiting for my time. 

I haven't noticed weird dreams with my prenatals but I do have weird dreams sometimes so it could be related. Not sure! 

As for me, the witch showed so I'm out and now have officially hit one year of trying. I think I'm dealing with it well. I called the fertility specialist in the area today to talk to them and ask some questions so I kind of feel good about taking the next step so we can at least try something new. Not sure how long it will take to get an appt but I need a referral from my doctor first. Baby steps.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm really sorry, RF. I'm proud of you for handling it well though and excited that now you can start to make some game plans to try something new. Big big big :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Really sorry to hear that rfor must be hard to hit the year mark, I would definitely recommend having some tests because it could be something that is simply rectified or nothing hopefully but then your mind will be put at rest


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since I posted on here. I'm still catching up.

Ladders, congrats on getting your positive smiley. Hope you caught that egg.

RF, sorry AF showed. Hugs :hugs:

Mgreen, I didn't know much about the US insurance. I need to read up on that more.

Dos, hope you're feeling better. TTC is such a roller coaster ride


----------



## RForReal

Thanks ladies. I think it was easier because I was expecting this since I know we are dealing with pretty significant male factor. The good news is that my hubby is on board for anything. I still will likely be doing the planning and appt making but I know I am lucky to have a husband who is willing to do whatever it takes. I'm hoping that his issue is the only one we are dealing with. 

Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## PDReggie

RF, Sorry to hear AF showed. But hopefully once you get your appointments rolling you will get your BFP rather quickly. 

Dos, hope you are feeling better. 

Sorry if I missed any other news. I am apparently getting old as this past weekend of travel has kicked my butt and I'm still tired. Of course dealing with lost luggage and a giant snow storm hasn't helped. Can't wait for the weekend so I can catch up on my sleep. :sleep: I do believe I have finally succumbed to the cold that has been floating around as I have a lovely chest cough going on today. Hoping such a thing won't overly affect the temping. Otherwise, getting a cold and traveling will not make a great first chart. But yesterday and today during the day I have felt very hot, like my face is really hot and I took my temp yesterday afternoon to see if I was running a fever. It was 99.5 so I very well could be. But even without any meds, it went back down to 98.3 this morning so obviously if I had a fever it wasn't that bad. Here's to hoping.

Good luck ladies. Hopefully, this cycle will bring another one of us a BFP.


----------



## RForReal

Ooh PDReggie sorry you've had a rough trip! I had a bad cold last week and got a fever. Totally screwed with my chart! So annoying. Yours doesn't look like it was affected too badly though. Good luck!


----------



## Gingerpoppy

I just joined bnb and I am in the same boat as some of you. 29 and ttc #1. I am 5dpo right now, hoping this is the one that sticks! We have been trying since Oct (that's when I had my impanon taken out) and January was the first month I had a regular cycle :) Good luck everyone!


----------



## PDReggie

RForReal said:


> Ooh PDReggie sorry you've had a rough trip! I had a bad cold last week and got a fever. Totally screwed with my chart! So annoying. Yours doesn't look like it was affected too badly though. Good luck!

Thus far the chart seems ok. At least I think so. Of course I don't really know the first thing about it so it could be really crazy! :wacko: The really crazy one day it bounced really high was the day after we traveled to NM so it was technically 2 hours later than I normally take my temp. FF said to just note that I was traveling and didn't make it an open circle so I let it go. We will see what happens. Mostly, I'm just fascinated by the chart. It meets a lot of my neurotic needs. :haha: 



Gingerpoppy said:


> I just joined bnb and I am in the same boat as some of you. 29 and ttc #1. I am 5dpo right now, hoping this is the one that sticks! We have been trying since Oct (that's when I had my impanon taken out) and January was the first month I had a regular cycle :) Good luck everyone!

Good luck and welcome! We have been trying since Oct. too. I stopped BCP last April but waited a while before TTC to see if my period would regulate or have problems since I went on BCP for problem periods when I was very young.

So I have a strange question for everyone. So the past few days I have been having creamy CM. I honestly don't know if this is normal for me since I haven't really paid attention before. But I thought you weren't supposed to have CM during the TWW since you should have high progesterone levels. Does creamy CM now mean that my estrogen levels are too high? And if so, is this something I need to call the doctor about because it could be a problem?


----------



## DosPinkies

Welcome gingerpoppy!

Reggie - I always thought creamy CM during the 2ww was normal. That's always what I have. I did a little research and have come to the conclusion that everybody's CM during the 2ww seems to vary. I dunno...but if it makes you feel better, creamy is pretty much all I ever have during the 2ww.


----------



## RForReal

Welcome Gingerpoppy! 

Reggie - I agree with dos, everyone is different but I always have creamy or sticky cm in the TWW. I don't think it indicates a problem at all.


----------



## lsd2721

Gingerpoppy said:


> I just joined bnb and I am in the same boat as some of you. 29 and ttc #1. I am 5dpo right now, hoping this is the one that sticks! We have been trying since Oct (that's when I had my impanon taken out) and January was the first month I had a regular cycle :) Good luck everyone!

Hi Ginger! Lovely to meet you! I am 7dpo now so we're not too far off each other!!

Reggie, I agree with the others, everyone's CM is different!!


So I know I said I wouldn't be spot checking but I have tender bbs again, feeling slightly dizzy, and a weird taste in my mouth.

Either way, once again, I could be crazy because I know my symptoms last time seemed really promising and ended up with a BFN. I guess we'll see!


----------



## DosPinkies

Now that I've been tracking my symptoms, I have discovered that my bb's get sore as soon as I ovulate and stay that way until AF gets here...then they miraculously stop being tender. I really think I'm going to be good about symptom spotting this time, as I've finally learned that even when I am not pregnant, I have TONS of "promising" symptoms during my 2ww that just turn out to be cruel jokes my body plays on me. So I don't care if I'm freaking LACTATING, I'm assuming nothing...because my body's a jerk face. :thumbup:


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie- I hope you feel better!

Ginger - Welcome!

Dos- it always helps when your body is predictable!

As for me, I got hit with morning(ok, evening) sickness yesterday and I was crying uncontrollably. I tried Saltines and those were too salty ( I just didn't like it) and then toast this mornning (I don't really like bread to begin with) and I just didn't like it. Lunch was yogurt(they wouldn't make me eggs because it was lunch time) and that seems to have gone well. I just had some applesauce and am doing okay. I just feel so icky. Hopefully tonight I will sleep better. Tomorrow I go to the psychiatrist so we will see what he says.


----------



## DosPinkies

https://s10.postimg.org/yv5ije8ed/image.jpg​


----------



## Miskas mommy

Gingerpoppy said:


> I just joined bnb and I am in the same boat as some of you. 29 and ttc #1. I am 5dpo right now, hoping this is the one that sticks! We have been trying since Oct (that's when I had my impanon taken out) and January was the first month I had a regular cycle :) Good luck everyone!



welcome gingerpoppy!


----------



## Miskas mommy

MgreenM said:


> Reggie- I hope you feel better!
> 
> Ginger - Welcome!
> 
> Dos- it always helps when your body is predictable!
> 
> As for me, I got hit with morning(ok, evening) sickness yesterday and I was crying uncontrollably. I tried Saltines and those were too salty ( I just didn't like it) and then toast this mornning (I don't really like bread to begin with) and I just didn't like it. Lunch was yogurt(they wouldn't make me eggs because it was lunch time) and that seems to have gone well. I just had some applesauce and am doing okay. I just feel so icky. Hopefully tonight I will sleep better. Tomorrow I go to the psychiatrist so we will see what he says.

Mgreen, my bestie is pregnant right now also, she is about 6 weeks.. they have been trying for a while, so i am happy for her. She is having horrible morning sickness as well, and she tried pretzels(of all things) eats a couple when she first gets up, and it seems to help her... worth a shot


----------



## MgreenM

Miskas mommy said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Reggie- I hope you feel better!
> 
> Ginger - Welcome!
> 
> Dos- it always helps when your body is predictable!
> 
> As for me, I got hit with morning(ok, evening) sickness yesterday and I was crying uncontrollably. I tried Saltines and those were too salty ( I just didn't like it) and then toast this mornning (I don't really like bread to begin with) and I just didn't like it. Lunch was yogurt(they wouldn't make me eggs because it was lunch time) and that seems to have gone well. I just had some applesauce and am doing okay. I just feel so icky. Hopefully tonight I will sleep better. Tomorrow I go to the psychiatrist so we will see what he says.
> 
> Mgreen, my bestie is pregnant right now also, she is about 6 weeks.. they have been trying for a while, so i am happy for her. She is having horrible morning sickness as well, and she tried pretzels(of all things) eats a couple when she first gets up, and it seems to help her... worth a shotClick to expand...

I just don't do well with anything salty (although a light pretzel might be worth trying)...the only time I cook with salt is if I am baking and even then I don't use the full amount. Everything is staying down! I think I just need to figure out what will work for me and go from there. I am going to try frozen waffles too. It's only 7:15 and all I want to do is go to bed. I wish we had a tv in our bedroom...I don't get quality sleep on the couch. I don't think my morning sickness can be called "horrible" I am just being whiny about it. I am not good when vomit is involved...never have been! My pt. today started to vomit and I ran out of the room! It's one of the few bodily substances I can't deal with (maybe the only one). I thought about trying ramen too...

Does your friend know about preggy pops? I don't know where to get them, but my sister in law swore by them during both of her pregnancies.


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks everyone. I will not worry about it then. Hopefully, I will get some sleep tonight and feel better tomorrow. 

Hope you figure out something to help with the morning sickness M. I've heard good things about homemade hummus. I'm not a huge fan of hummus. But they say the chickpeas are like saltines or bread with the plainess and you can do a recipe that has the amount of salt and other flavors you are comfortable with.


----------



## DosPinkies

Ginger is what my friend told me. Ginger altoids (if you can find them) and ginger hard candies are what she swore by. She said sometimes just smelling them calmed her stomach enough to eat solid food.


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies! I'm back from my vacation finally. We actually ended up extending it a day. It was a lot of fun and a great distraction from this frustrating, frustrating cycle so it's a little sad to be back home, even if it is nice to see my fur babies. As I feared FF did think that I'd ovulated so I ended up adjusting my temps for the time difference until my body figured it out. I'll be kind of curious to see what happens tomorrow morning. But my temps are still all over the place so I'm not sure whether that's been from staying at several different places or what. And as of CD22 today, still no even remotely positive OPK's so that really sucks :( Today's was the darkest so far but not even close. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow! It's getting upsetting seeing those faint lines day after day. Hopefully I'll either O soon or AF will show so I can just move on.

Congrats to you ladies who O'd! Thinking good thoughts for you all :D Timing looks good for those charts I can see!

RF, sorry to hear about the 1 year mark :( Keep us posted on the specialist.

M, my best friend who just had her baby swore by those wrist sea bands to help with nausea during her pregnancy.


----------



## Babarooskie

Hi there! 30 yrs and TTC #1 here! Nice to meet you...
Hubby and I are TTC and so far I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt before: cramping, severe head aches, breasts a little tender, cold-like symptoms and I noticed a light pink streak when I wiped on Sunday (TMI? lol) 

Since its my first time TTC, I'm so confused on how to chart and temp and I *think* I am 10dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If anyone can help out with advice/suggestions, it would be awesome.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## RForReal

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies! I'm back from my vacation finally. We actually ended up extending it a day. It was a lot of fun and a great distraction from this frustrating, frustrating cycle so it's a little sad to be back home, even if it is nice to see my fur babies. As I feared FF did think that I'd ovulated so I ended up adjusting my temps for the time difference until my body figured it out. I'll be kind of curious to see what happens tomorrow morning. But my temps are still all over the place so I'm not sure whether that's been from staying at several different places or what. And as of CD22 today, still no even remotely positive OPK's so that really sucks :( Today's was the darkest so far but not even close. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow! It's getting upsetting seeing those faint lines day after day. Hopefully I'll either O soon or AF will show so I can just move on.
> 
> Congrats to you ladies who O'd! Thinking good thoughts for you all :D Timing looks good for those charts I can see!
> 
> RF, sorry to hear about the 1 year mark :( Keep us posted on the specialist.
> 
> M, my best friend who just had her baby swore by those wrist sea bands to help with nausea during her pregnancy.


Have you used OPKs before? I know some women don't ever get a positive so you may just be one of the women who doesn't. Or any chance you missed the surge? Do you normally have long cycles? Hopefully it works itself out. I know traveling and changes like time change or stress can mess with your cycle. Good luck!


----------



## RForReal

Babarooskie said:


> Hi there! 30 yrs and TTC #1 here! Nice to meet you...
> Hubby and I are TTC and so far I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt before: cramping, severe head aches, breasts a little tender, cold-like symptoms and I noticed a light pink streak when I wiped on Sunday (TMI? lol)
> 
> Since its my first time TTC, I'm so confused on how to chart and temp and I *think* I am 10dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If anyone can help out with advice/suggestions, it would be awesome.
> Thanks so much!!

Welcome! Certainly sounds promising! 10 dpo is still early, give it a few days and test again. Good luck!


----------



## RForReal

Mgreen - I know it isn't morning sickness but whenever I am sick to my stomach ginger helps or mint tea. Both are natural so likely are safe for pregnancy and I think mint tea is naturally decaf.


----------



## curiousowl

RForReal said:


> Have you used OPKs before? I know some women don't ever get a positive so you may just be one of the women who doesn't. Or any chance you missed the surge? Do you normally have long cycles? Hopefully it works itself out. I know traveling and changes like time change or stress can mess with your cycle. Good luck!

Thank you :) It's only my first cycle off the pill so I honestly just don't know. I have a paranoia that if I don't O this cycle it'll never happen, though I know that's not at all true. I kind of feel like it's possible I missed my surge since I wasn't doing my OPKs with a hold earlier in the cycle and then I've been traveling a lot so that might have screwed up my temps but most likely it's just the pill dragging things out. The only other time I went off the pill I had a normal length first cycle but no idea if I O'd.


----------



## Babarooskie

RForReal said:


> Babarooskie said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! 30 yrs and TTC #1 here! Nice to meet you...
> Hubby and I are TTC and so far I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt before: cramping, severe head aches, breasts a little tender, cold-like symptoms and I noticed a light pink streak when I wiped on Sunday (TMI? lol)
> 
> Since its my first time TTC, I'm so confused on how to chart and temp and I *think* I am 10dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If anyone can help out with advice/suggestions, it would be awesome.
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Welcome! Certainly sounds promising! 10 dpo is still early, give it a few days and test again. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I'm keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed!


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:



> Hey ladies! I'm back from my vacation finally. We actually ended up extending it a day. It was a lot of fun and a great distraction from this frustrating, frustrating cycle so it's a little sad to be back home, even if it is nice to see my fur babies. As I feared FF did think that I'd ovulated so I ended up adjusting my temps for the time difference until my body figured it out. I'll be kind of curious to see what happens tomorrow morning. But my temps are still all over the place so I'm not sure whether that's been from staying at several different places or what. And as of CD22 today, still no even remotely positive OPK's so that really sucks :( Today's was the darkest so far but not even close. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow! It's getting upsetting seeing those faint lines day after day. Hopefully I'll either O soon or AF will show so I can just move on.
> 
> Congrats to you ladies who O'd! Thinking good thoughts for you all :D Timing looks good for those charts I can see!
> 
> RF, sorry to hear about the 1 year mark :( Keep us posted on the specialist.
> 
> M, my best friend who just had her baby swore by those wrist sea bands to help with nausea during her pregnancy.

Good to see you again! Hopefully your chart is just having trouble with the temping. But it looks like you may O soon.



Babarooskie said:


> Hi there! 30 yrs and TTC #1 here! Nice to meet you...
> Hubby and I are TTC and so far I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt before: cramping, severe head aches, breasts a little tender, cold-like symptoms and I noticed a light pink streak when I wiped on Sunday (TMI? lol)
> 
> Since its my first time TTC, I'm so confused on how to chart and temp and I *think* I am 10dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If anyone can help out with advice/suggestions, it would be awesome.
> Thanks so much!!

Nice to meet you. Good luck this cycle. I would agree to give it a few more days.


----------



## lsd2721

Babarooskie said:


> Hi there! 30 yrs and TTC #1 here! Nice to meet you...
> Hubby and I are TTC and so far I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt before: cramping, severe head aches, breasts a little tender, cold-like symptoms and I noticed a light pink streak when I wiped on Sunday (TMI? lol)
> 
> Since its my first time TTC, I'm so confused on how to chart and temp and I *think* I am 10dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If anyone can help out with advice/suggestions, it would be awesome.
> Thanks so much!!

Welcome! Nice to meet you! Your symptoms sound very promising! GL! Hope the witch stays away



curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies! I'm back from my vacation finally. We actually ended up extending it a day. It was a lot of fun and a great distraction from this frustrating, frustrating cycle so it's a little sad to be back home, even if it is nice to see my fur babies. As I feared FF did think that I'd ovulated so I ended up adjusting my temps for the time difference until my body figured it out. I'll be kind of curious to see what happens tomorrow morning. But my temps are still all over the place so I'm not sure whether that's been from staying at several different places or what. And as of CD22 today, still no even remotely positive OPK's so that really sucks :( Today's was the darkest so far but not even close. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow! It's getting upsetting seeing those faint lines day after day. Hopefully I'll either O soon or AF will show so I can just move on.
> 
> Congrats to you ladies who O'd! Thinking good thoughts for you all :D Timing looks good for those charts I can see!
> 
> RF, sorry to hear about the 1 year mark :( Keep us posted on the specialist.
> 
> M, my best friend who just had her baby swore by those wrist sea bands to help with nausea during her pregnancy.

Welcome back! Hope you had a good trip! Your ovulation might just be delayed due to your travels and the fact that it's your first time off your pill! Hope you get your ovulation soon! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies! I'm back from my vacation finally. We actually ended up extending it a day. It was a lot of fun and a great distraction from this frustrating, frustrating cycle so it's a little sad to be back home, even if it is nice to see my fur babies. As I feared FF did think that I'd ovulated so I ended up adjusting my temps for the time difference until my body figured it out. I'll be kind of curious to see what happens tomorrow morning. But my temps are still all over the place so I'm not sure whether that's been from staying at several different places or what. And as of CD22 today, still no even remotely positive OPK's so that really sucks :( Today's was the darkest so far but not even close. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow! It's getting upsetting seeing those faint lines day after day. Hopefully I'll either O soon or AF will show so I can just move on.
> 
> Congrats to you ladies who O'd! Thinking good thoughts for you all :D Timing looks good for those charts I can see!
> 
> RF, sorry to hear about the 1 year mark :( Keep us posted on the specialist.
> 
> M, my best friend who just had her baby swore by those wrist sea bands to help with nausea during her pregnancy.

I'm sure it's just screwy because of just coming off BC. I know that the first cycle off of it can pretty much do anything it wants...unruly and rude, I know. Just hang in there. Your body is just trying to adjust. It'll figure it out. 



Babarooskie said:


> Hi there! 30 yrs and TTC #1 here! Nice to meet you...
> Hubby and I are TTC and so far I have been feeling symptoms that I have never felt before: cramping, severe head aches, breasts a little tender, cold-like symptoms and I noticed a light pink streak when I wiped on Sunday (TMI? lol)
> 
> Since its my first time TTC, I'm so confused on how to chart and temp and I *think* I am 10dpo. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If anyone can help out with advice/suggestions, it would be awesome.
> Thanks so much!!

I agree with everyone that 10dpo is probably too early to know anything. Good luck! (Oh and btw, pretty much nothing is TMI around here. No such thing when TTC. :winkwink:)


----------



## Gingerpoppy

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies! I'm back from my vacation finally. We actually ended up extending it a day. It was a lot of fun and a great distraction from this frustrating, frustrating cycle so it's a little sad to be back home, even if it is nice to see my fur babies. As I feared FF did think that I'd ovulated so I ended up adjusting my temps for the time difference until my body figured it out. I'll be kind of curious to see what happens tomorrow morning. But my temps are still all over the place so I'm not sure whether that's been from staying at several different places or what. And as of CD22 today, still no even remotely positive OPK's so that really sucks :( Today's was the darkest so far but not even close. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow! It's getting upsetting seeing those faint lines day after day. Hopefully I'll either O soon or AF will show so I can just move on.
> 
> Congrats to you ladies who O'd! Thinking good thoughts for you all :D Timing looks good for those charts I can see!
> 
> RF, sorry to hear about the 1 year mark :( Keep us posted on the specialist.
> 
> M, my best friend who just had her baby swore by those wrist sea bands to help with nausea during her pregnancy.

I had three months where after my bc i was all over the place, one cycle lasted 41days! I found FertiliTea helped me! I drank it for two weeks, and my next cycle was totally normal! I even O'd on day 14 which before it either didn't happen or it happened during my period! Good luck!


----------



## ladders

Curious I was on bcp for 13 years before coming off last Jan to let my body readjust and took a couple of months to get into rythym but then I hear the first month off you are really fertile so could be a winner for you! With opks I found the line ones really difficult as my test line never got as dark as I thought it would so the digital ones take the stress out for me. 

Found some interesting research whilst endlessly looking on Internet for ideas how to conceive, basically they said that the spermies need to go through some changes in the uterus before can fertilise an egg which takes approx ten hours, meaning that the day of ovulation is no longer thought of to be the best day to bd, the day before is. Interestingly they also found that the day before that also the same so the run up really important too. Means when the egg is released have spermies waiting there ready to go


----------



## MgreenM

I am feeling much better this morning! I slept really well!Only woke up 2 or 3 times and the first time it was DH coming home. I think I just ate something too heavy! We will see how things go. I wouldn't be surprised if I have issues with each hormone surge and then do better when things level out...Thank you ladies for all of your suggestions! I will keep them in mind!

Bab- welcome!

Owl-glad you had a great trip!

I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## DosPinkies

Interested in opinions on this. This morning I woke up at normal time to take my temp. For whatever reason I decided to do a little experiment and take it 3 times in a row. I didn't move in between times....just took it, read it, and temped again. The results were strange to me.

1st - 97.33
2nd - 97.18
3rd - 97.16

Doesn't that seem to be a pretty significant difference between time 1 & 2? I mean it was a time difference of just 60 seconds and no moving. Weird, or is it just me? Oh well. I decided to go with the first temp since I'd normally go with my first temp. I dunno...wondering if any of my fellow tempers had thoughts on that.

Oh, maybe I'm just bored since school has been closed aaaaall week due to snow. Apparently my new hobby is temping experiments. I need a life. (;


----------



## lsd2721

Hey Dos, It's alright. I've done it too!! Except I didn't have much of a difference so I don't know. I have also tested every morning at the same time and sometimes I go back to sleep (to get some better sleep because my husbands snoring keeps me awake! ha) and when I do that for about an hour and wake up to take my temp again...it's higher...I've always wondered what the reasoning is but I guess it's just different temps at different times of the day.


----------



## lsd2721

Ugh. I need things to keep my mind off of this TWW!!! I am still sort of symptom spotting, not as bad as last time but like I'll notice a little cramp and go...oooh. Or had a thought yday that I might be going to the bathroom more often. I am still not quite as excited as I was last cycle (I was so convinced I was pregnant!!). I have been off the pill for a year now and I have never had sore bbs until last cycle so I just knew I had to be! The cycle before (where I had the chemical I never really had tender bbs). But I guess I am here analyzing again! I did so good until 5dpo!!! ugh.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Dos, I think the temp differences are weird. It's happened to me maybe once out of five times I tried that. I'd go with the first temp as well.

Mgreen, glad ure feeling better. I'll be looking to u for tips hopefully soon :) since ull be the resident expert.

Ladders and all...I recently watched "the great sperm race" on YouTube. I got it from another thread and it was extremely informative about the whole process that spermies go through to reach that egg. I'd suggest u check it out if u haven't already.


----------



## Meljenn

I'm sorry some of you girls are having a rough time and I want to welcome the newbies.

LSD we are on the same schedule. My test day falls on valentines day so I think I will try my best to wait until after.

For some reason I feel so positive this cycle and have been thinking of ways to announce to my husband when it does happen.


----------



## Babarooskie

Thanks for welcoming me... and for your advice. AF is scheduled to come the 17th, so I'm hoping she stays away. I'm still feeling the symptoms so we shall see.

Thanks so much and good luck to everyone =)


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks so much ladies! What would I do without your support? Actually, I know the answer to that... drive DH even more crazy, lol.




DosPinkies said:


> Interested in opinions on this. This morning I woke up at normal time to take my temp. For whatever reason I decided to do a little experiment and take it 3 times in a row. I didn't move in between times....just took it, read it, and temped again. The results were strange to me.
> 
> 1st - 97.33
> 2nd - 97.18
> 3rd - 97.16
> 
> Doesn't that seem to be a pretty significant difference between time 1 & 2? I mean it was a time difference of just 60 seconds and no moving. Weird, or is it just me? Oh well. I decided to go with the first temp since I'd normally go with my first temp. I dunno...wondering if any of my fellow tempers had thoughts on that.
> 
> Oh, maybe I'm just bored since school has been closed aaaaall week due to snow. Apparently my new hobby is temping experiments. I need a life. (;

Hmmm. That does seem kind of weird but I guess it could just be due to slight differences in where it is in your mouth, etc. But looking at your chart all of those would be above your coverline so that would make me feel better to know that I wouldn't have thought it dropped below. I would use the first temp too.




lsd2721 said:


> Ugh. I need things to keep my mind off of this TWW!!! I am still sort of symptom spotting, not as bad as last time but like I'll notice a little cramp and go...oooh. Or had a thought yday that I might be going to the bathroom more often. I am still not quite as excited as I was last cycle (I was so convinced I was pregnant!!). I have been off the pill for a year now and I have never had sore bbs until last cycle so I just knew I had to be! The cycle before (where I had the chemical I never really had tender bbs). But I guess I am here analyzing again! I did so good until 5dpo!!! ugh.

That sounds super frustrating! So annoying that our bodies fake us out.


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> Ugh. I need things to keep my mind off of this TWW!!! I am still sort of symptom spotting, not as bad as last time but like I'll notice a little cramp and go...oooh. Or had a thought yday that I might be going to the bathroom more often. I am still not quite as excited as I was last cycle (I was so convinced I was pregnant!!). I have been off the pill for a year now and I have never had sore bbs until last cycle so I just knew I had to be! The cycle before (where I had the chemical I never really had tender bbs). But I guess I am here analyzing again! I did so good until 5dpo!!! ugh.

Good luck! And I feel you. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot. It helps that we didn't BD in the two days prior to O. So It's easier to remain calm. But I still find myself thinking about it and wondering. Then I have to talk myself off the ledge. I'm actually hoping AF may show early so that I can get it over with prior to Valentine's Day


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh girls, I think it's impossible not to symptom spot. I'm doing better so far...still early...but a few crazy thoughts pop into my head here and there. What's helping helping me is remembering that I had almost every symptom one could imagine the last 2 cycles, so I'm able to remind myself that they mean nothing. But anything new...fair game for me to obsess about! Lol. The only thing that's different than normal so far is that my CM - though the same type as normal - is more in excess than usual at this point. Means nothing though. I keep telling myself that.

Btw, I watched the Great Sperm Race. VERY informative documentary...except now I'm even more concerned that it'll never happen. Lol...probably shouldn't have watched it.


----------



## MgreenM

I wish I had more to help you ladies but I didn't ever get to the point of using opk's or temping! (Although,I am not sure that I would have!)

Anyways, I saw my psychiatrist today. We talked about all of my emotions etc. and it really sounds like everything is due to being pregnant. He asked me what my threshold for going back on meds would be. I told him, if I can't function, can't get through work without a panic attack or crying, that would be my indicator. He has a scale he uses every week and based on my responses he said, "you seem to be struggling, but you are functioning." I know I have been struggling, that's why I have been calling an emailing! He said that around week 12, we will have a better idea of whether or not I need to go back on meds but that the first trimester is really rough. So, I will see him again in one month (I had been going every three months previously). I know that my current job and its stressors are also playing a role in everything. So my hope is that as I transition, things will gradually get better. He asks me to rate my overall quality of life and when I have been so tired I hardly see my husband (he comes home late several nights a week) and don't get out to see my friends, of course my quality of life is gonna suck! But I think he understands that.

As for the morning sickness- I haven't gotten sick since that initial time! I am doing well with yogurt, banana, and I had a waffle with a little margarine. I occasionally get a little nauseated but it passes usually with water or some crackers or something. I just wish I weren't so tired.


----------



## Miskas mommy

welcome new ladies. 

Curious, i dont want to discourage you at all, but my first cycle of BC(after being on it for 17 years) was 45 days.. i have never been more excited for AF to show up! silly huh..


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck with the anxiety m. I'm pulling for you to get through the hormones as calmly as possible. 

Dos, I am soooo bad! Although this past week I've been so stressed and tired I've been relatively good. Next week after I've caught up on my sleep and prior to me wanting to punch people for making stupid comments at work I will probably go nuts for a few days until AF shows up.

Also, I need to get the ADD under control! It just took me 10 minutes to type this because I kept getting distracted and forgetting what I was saying.


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas mommy said:


> welcome new ladies.
> 
> Curious, i dont want to discourage you at all, but my first cycle of BC(after being on it for 17 years) was 45 days.. i have never been more excited for AF to show up! silly huh..

No, thank you, I really appreciate the perspective. I know that's pretty common. I'm hoping that even if I do have a super long cycle I'll catch the egg by doing all these OPKs. I swear the line's darker today but we'll see. And if not I know I'll be super relieved that the cycle is finally over too! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Meljenn said:


> I'm sorry some of you girls are having a rough time and I want to welcome the newbies.
> 
> LSD we are on the same schedule. My test day falls on valentines day so I think I will try my best to wait until after.
> 
> For some reason I feel so positive this cycle and have been thinking of ways to announce to my husband when it does happen.

Valentines Day! My test day falls before that but how sweet to find out on Valentines Day that ya'll are going to have a baby! I mentioned that to my husband just then and he said he didn't care about that. MEN! ha.



DosPinkies said:


> Oh girls, I think it's impossible not to symptom spot. I'm doing better so far...still early...but a few crazy thoughts pop into my head here and there. What's helping helping me is remembering that I had almost every symptom one could imagine the last 2 cycles, so I'm able to remind myself that they mean nothing. But anything new...fair game for me to obsess about! Lol. The only thing that's different than normal so far is that my CM - though the same type as normal - is more in excess than usual at this point. Means nothing though. I keep telling myself that.
> 
> Btw, I watched the Great Sperm Race. VERY informative documentary...except now I'm even more concerned that it'll never happen. Lol...probably shouldn't have watched it.

I have been finding new things to obsess about as well! I noticed today on FF that when I added my water cm information that my percentage of being pregnant went up....and so I started obsessing! LOL I'm really going to hold out on testing.

I'm going to visit my sister this weekend and that cute little baby of hers! I'm going to be taking a picture or two of her in this cute little lamb hat and Minnie mouse hat I crocheted this week! (I guess it didn't help that I was crocheting baby stuff this week while obsessing!)

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend! :)


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Oh girls, I think it's impossible not to symptom spot. I'm doing better so far...still early...but a few crazy thoughts pop into my head here and there. What's helping helping me is remembering that I had almost every symptom one could imagine the last 2 cycles, so I'm able to remind myself that they mean nothing. But anything new...fair game for me to obsess about! Lol. The only thing that's different than normal so far is that my CM - though the same type as normal - is more in excess than usual at this point. Means nothing though. I keep telling myself that.
> 
> Btw, I watched the Great Sperm Race. VERY informative documentary...except now I'm even more concerned that it'll never happen. Lol...probably shouldn't have watched it.

Oh I know! When I watched it I was like, well this is impossible! How does anyone get pregnant?!?



MgreenM said:


> I wish I had more to help you ladies but I didn't ever get to the point of using opk's or temping! (Although,I am not sure that I would have!)
> 
> Anyways, I saw my psychiatrist today. We talked about all of my emotions etc. and it really sounds like everything is due to being pregnant. He asked me what my threshold for going back on meds would be. I told him, if I can't function, can't get through work without a panic attack or crying, that would be my indicator. He has a scale he uses every week and based on my responses he said, "you seem to be struggling, but you are functioning." I know I have been struggling, that's why I have been calling an emailing! He said that around week 12, we will have a better idea of whether or not I need to go back on meds but that the first trimester is really rough. So, I will see him again in one month (I had been going every three months previously). I know that my current job and its stressors are also playing a role in everything. So my hope is that as I transition, things will gradually get better. He asks me to rate my overall quality of life and when I have been so tired I hardly see my husband (he comes home late several nights a week) and don't get out to see my friends, of course my quality of life is gonna suck! But I think he understands that.
> 
> As for the morning sickness- I haven't gotten sick since that initial time! I am doing well with yogurt, banana, and I had a waffle with a little margarine. I occasionally get a little nauseated but it passes usually with water or some crackers or something. I just wish I weren't so tired.

Glad you are feeling better in terms of the morning sickness. Hopefully your emotional struggles will start to improve soon. It seems like your doctor is supportive and will help you get through it. Hoping for a much smoother rest of pregnancy for you!


----------



## ladders

That settles it I'm definitely not watching the great sperm race, unless i have wine chocolate and possibly razor blades how I'm feeling today! 
So got my bloods back from repeat prolactin and now normal so no pituitary tumour which I'm mostly glad about slightly disappointed because had in my head would be a quick fix and would take a tablet and get pregnant, very short sighted i know! But now have been called to say doctor wants to see dh about his second sperm test which means more abnormal results which I'm gutted about and also panicking about. Really starting to hate ttc!


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> That settles it I'm definitely not watching the great sperm race, unless i have wine chocolate and possibly razor blades how I'm feeling today!
> So got my bloods back from repeat prolactin and now normal so no pituitary tumour which I'm mostly glad about slightly disappointed because had in my head would be a quick fix and would take a tablet and get pregnant, very short sighted i know! But now have been called to say doctor wants to see dh about his second sperm test which means more abnormal results which I'm gutted about and also panicking about. Really starting to hate ttc!

Glad no tumor!


----------



## DosPinkies

Is it just me or is this thread not showing up in the feed anymore?


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> That settles it I'm definitely not watching the great sperm race, unless i have wine chocolate and possibly razor blades how I'm feeling today!
> So got my bloods back from repeat prolactin and now normal so no pituitary tumour which I'm mostly glad about slightly disappointed because had in my head would be a quick fix and would take a tablet and get pregnant, very short sighted i know! But now have been called to say doctor wants to see dh about his second sperm test which means more abnormal results which I'm gutted about and also panicking about. Really starting to hate ttc!

I'm glad you don't have a tumor and hopefully the results will be something that you can work with. I am ready for us to see a doctor but scared of finding out that there could be something wrong


----------



## Babarooskie

I think I have completely lost it. Hello, my name is Nathalie and I am a symptom spotter. I don't know anymore if I am or am not pregnant because one minute I feel/think something and the next I don't. 

True Story: yesterday was my wedding anniversary and during dinner I received a nice text message from my brother congratulating us with some nice words and I completely lost it. Tears were flowing down and I turned to my husband and said, "I don't know why I'm crying!"
I took another test this morning (I know, don't shoot me!) and it was another BFN.

::sigh::


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> That settles it I'm definitely not watching the great sperm race, unless i have wine chocolate and possibly razor blades how I'm feeling today!
> So got my bloods back from repeat prolactin and now normal so no pituitary tumour which I'm mostly glad about slightly disappointed because had in my head would be a quick fix and would take a tablet and get pregnant, very short sighted i know! But now have been called to say doctor wants to see dh about his second sperm test which means more abnormal results which I'm gutted about and also panicking about. Really starting to hate ttc!

I'm both happy and sad for you. Glad it isn't a tumor. But, I'm sorry there still appear to be problems. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that everything turns out alright and that whatever is wrong is a very simple fix.Don't lose hope, we will all get there one day.



DosPinkies said:


> Is it just me or is this thread not showing up in the feed anymore?

It didn't show when I got on here. I had to go into my unread posts section. I wonder what happened.



Babarooskie said:


> I think I have completely lost it. Hello, my name is Nathalie and I am a symptom spotter. I don't know anymore if I am or am not pregnant because one minute I feel/think something and the next I don't.
> 
> True Story: yesterday was my wedding anniversary and during dinner I received a nice text message from my brother congratulating us with some nice words and I completely lost it. Tears were flowing down and I turned to my husband and said, "I don't know why I'm crying!"
> I took another test this morning (I know, don't shoot me!) and it was another BFN.
> 
> ::sigh::

It's okay. We are all symptom spotter. I flipped out at various court personnel today and wondered if it was moodiness. then I realized, I'm still tired from my trip and the person I was screaming at is an idiot who totally deserved my ire. So, probably not a symptom. At least not of being pregnant. Maybe of being mean. :flower:


----------



## curiousowl

I think it's because we've been relocated to TTC Groups. Apparently we're booted from TTC#1! LOL. Not a big deal but a head's up might be nice. I was looking all over!

Well, FF gave me crosshairs this morning. I'm 99% sure they're false. I really don't think I O'd with OPKs with barely a second line and my chart's a mess from all the travel. I feel like my body adjusted back to EST almost immediately but maybe I should adjust my last couple temps for where I was. I know I had that huge dip and the EWCM but I'm guessing my body tried to O'd and didn't. I'll see what my temps tomorrow and my OPK this afternoon do.


----------



## DosPinkies

Yeah, I kinda disagree with FF on the crosshairs. Taking into consideration the negative OPK's and the fertile CM that continued, I highly doubt you've ovulated yet. I bet your ovulation is still to come. With the traveling and everything, your cycle is probably just being a little wonky. Now that you're home and things are settling out, I'm hoping it gears up to ovulate soon!


----------



## curiousowl

Dos, your chart is so pretty! I'm super jealous :haha: Going to keep stalking it until you get your BFP!

I made an ObGyn appointment today since when I went in for a pre-conception visit/genetic screening a few months ago, my Vitamin D level was super low. I'm supposed to go back to have it retested after I finish a course of the high-dose pills but I'm actually going to get to meet with my Dr too so if I haven't O'd or gotten AF by then she can give me some advice. I like her because she seems willing to do what I want and happy to step in, not just wait and see. Like she already told me we could do an ultrasound to check on things post-pill after just a couple months if I wanted. At least I know I have this appointment on the books. Makes me feel a little better after my OPK got super faint again today.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Dos, your chart is so pretty! I'm super jealous :haha: Going to keep stalking it until you get your BFP!
> 
> I made an ObGyn appointment today since when I went in for a pre-conception visit/genetic screening a few months ago, my Vitamin D level was super low. I'm supposed to go back to have it retested after I finish a course of the high-dose pills but I'm actually going to get to meet with my Dr too so if I haven't O'd or gotten AF by then she can give me some advice. I like her because she seems willing to do what I want and happy to step in, not just wait and see. Like she already told me we could do an ultrasound to check on things post-pill after just a couple months if I wanted. At least I know I have this appointment on the books. Makes me feel a little better after my OPK got super faint again today.

glad your dr is supportive! I hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## DosPinkies

Owl - you're so lucky to have a willing doctor. I really would like to have those tests done, too. Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Okay, CM question. My CM after ovulation is always creamy. Today I noticed that it was more a mixture of creamy and watery. As the day went on, it was almost completely watery. Now, I just checked it and it was mostly watery, partly creamy, and one little bit of stretchy CM. It's a little smorgasbord in there apparently. 

So, questions...A. Does this sound like CM you guys ever have after ovulation? And B. Does this mean I didn't ovulate?? If I change it to watery in FF, it dashes my lines and I don't like dashed lines. :( Now I'm all confused.


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Is it just me or is this thread not showing up in the feed anymore?

thought it was just me...


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> That settles it I'm definitely not watching the great sperm race, unless i have wine chocolate and possibly razor blades how I'm feeling today!
> So got my bloods back from repeat prolactin and now normal so no pituitary tumour which I'm mostly glad about slightly disappointed because had in my head would be a quick fix and would take a tablet and get pregnant, very short sighted i know! But now have been called to say doctor wants to see dh about his second sperm test which means more abnormal results which I'm gutted about and also panicking about. Really starting to hate ttc!

So glad no tumor! But I'm sorry that there could be other issues. This process is so much harder than people make it out to be. I'm hoping you get some answers soon so you can start working on solving them. 



Meljenn said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> That settles it I'm definitely not watching the great sperm race, unless i have wine chocolate and possibly razor blades how I'm feeling today!
> So got my bloods back from repeat prolactin and now normal so no pituitary tumour which I'm mostly glad about slightly disappointed because had in my head would be a quick fix and would take a tablet and get pregnant, very short sighted i know! But now have been called to say doctor wants to see dh about his second sperm test which means more abnormal results which I'm gutted about and also panicking about. Really starting to hate ttc!
> 
> I'm glad you don't have a tumor and hopefully the results will be something that you can work with. I am ready for us to see a doctor but scared of finding out that there could be something wrongClick to expand...

I hear you. I'm scared of hearing there is more wrong than we already know. I'm hoping that IVF isn't our only option.



curiousowl said:


> I think it's because we've been relocated to TTC Groups. Apparently we're booted from TTC#1! LOL. Not a big deal but a head's up might be nice. I was looking all over!
> 
> Well, FF gave me crosshairs this morning. I'm 99% sure they're false. I really don't think I O'd with OPKs with barely a second line and my chart's a mess from all the travel. I feel like my body adjusted back to EST almost immediately but maybe I should adjust my last couple temps for where I was. I know I had that huge dip and the EWCM but I'm guessing my body tried to O'd and didn't. I'll see what my temps tomorrow and my OPK this afternoon do.

Doesn't look like you O'd to me. See what it does tomorrow. Sometimes I get a fallback rise on 2 dpo and then it goes back up. But it could be that your O is right around the corner! Hope you get an answer soon!



DosPinkies said:


> Owl - you're so lucky to have a willing doctor. I really would like to have those tests done, too. Good luck and let us know how it goes!
> 
> Okay, CM question. My CM after ovulation is always creamy. Today I noticed that it was more a mixture of creamy and watery. As the day went on, it was almost completely watery. Now, I just checked it and it was mostly watery, partly creamy, and one little bit of stretchy CM. It's a little smorgasbord in there apparently.
> 
> So, questions...A. Does this sound like CM you guys ever have after ovulation? And B. Does this mean I didn't ovulate?? If I change it to watery in FF, it dashes my lines and I don't like dashed lines. :( Now I'm all confused.

I've had watery after O, I think it just happens sometimes. I usually don't put it in because FF makes my crosshairs dotted but I know I ovulated. You definitely ovulated based on your chart. Hoping that a change in CM is a good sign for you this cycle!


----------



## ladders

Dos I have a range of cm after o it appears my body does what it like! Last month got some yellow cm googled like crazy and found really common in early preg got all excited and then bfn as usual. Know to ignore that one this month. 

Got dh second sperm results abnormal forms now in normal range count staying steady at 47mil/ml but bad changes on volume viscosity and progression. Was absolutely gutted then got my research head on and found dehydration can cause this. If not properly hydrated then the body produces less and thicker semen which traps the sperm and doesn't let them move properly. Therefore ladies make sure your dh drinks plenty of water! Means a bugger for drinking coffee at work and then beer at home and both dehydrate you! Never really got on at him before about it because he has a stressful job (hes a policeman) but now it seems that water is the difference between whether his sperm will work or not! 

Just wanted to pass that tip onto you ladies because I didn't realise just how bloody important it is! 

Do think it puts me out this month though


----------



## ladders

Just had a nice muddy dog walk to distract from the tww! Hope everyone's having a good weekend.
 



Attached Files:







20130302_112257-1.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Just had a nice muddy dog walk to distract from the tww! Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

OMG! He/she is adorable. I wAnt a dog so much but we are just gone too much during the day. Between the commute for my job and the actual work day I'm gone 10.5 to 11 hours a day. Boo. Really need to sell our house so we can move closer. 

Also, good to know about the dehydration. DH drinks coffee at work all day and beer at night. I'm going to have to start slipping him water. 

How is everyone's weekend going?


----------



## PDReggie

Also, for you chart stalkers....funny story.

I have to go get a new thermometer. I keep it on the head board of our bed reached for it this morning and it was gone. Apparently, when DH and I were bding last night it bounced off the headboard and under the bed. What can I say, I'm awesome like that.:happydance: now because of how the bed is set up I would have to take the mattress and box spring apart to get to it. So no temp this morning and I require a new thermometer.


----------



## DosPinkies

What's your dog's name? That picture kind of makes me want to play in the mud.


----------



## Meljenn

ladders said:


> Just had a nice muddy dog walk to distract from the tww! Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

I love your dogs smile! I can't wait until it warms up and we can take our dogs out for a boat ride


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> Also, for you chart stalkers....funny story.
> 
> I have to go get a new thermometer. I keep it on the head board of our bed reached for it this morning and it was gone. Apparently, when DH and I were bding last night it bounced off the headboard and under the bed. What can I say, I'm awesome like that.:happydance: now because of how the bed is set up I would have to take the mattress and box spring apart to get to it. So no temp this morning and I require a new thermometer.

Haha! That's awesome. My thermometer has fallen behind the bed more than once. We did exactly what you did once - knocked it off during BD - and now the screen is a little wonky and the first number is cut in half. Lol...BDing is apparently dangerous for thermometers.


----------



## ladders

Ha ha love the thermometer stories! Pd you are obviously making a good job of the bding good on you! Dh found the cat playing with my softcup this morning and was very confused as he thought it was a diaphragm and thought i was trying not to get pregnant ha ha

Dos my dogs name is Gilbert, he had big leg operations last year as he had cruciate disease so couldn't walk him for about nine months now back on form and enjoying himself again. My long dog walks are the only thing that keeps me sane so thank god he's better for this ttc journey!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, ladders your puppy is such a cutie! Thanks for the water info. Just told DH. He's not always great about it so we'll see.

Too funny about your thermometers ladies!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the info, Ladders! I hope getting him to drink more water makes all the difference for you. And I love your dog!

My advice for today, is that if you're going to check your CM, make sure you clip your fingernails first. Ouch.

We were supposed to start trying last night, but I got home so late from work that by the time we had dinner and went to bed, it was 1:30 in the morning and DH had to be up super early for work. I was also kind of freaked out because my friend's newborn ended up in the hospital with RSV last night, so I wasn't exactly in the mood. Looks like she's in the hospital for a couple days, but is going to be fine. I don't know why none of my friends or family have "normal" babies. Between her breech c section RSV baby and my brother's preemie, I'm a little scared what we're gonna end up with...

So tonight's the night! Kind of nervous! He's been talking to one of the ladies at work who's been kind of bugging him about having a baby, and she just told him she's 6 weeks with her second. So now she's really bugging him! I think it's got his competitive side going ;)

MGreenM, how are you coping?

And a technical question. I did a search the other day here, and now in every damn thread, the search terms I used are highlighted in red. I've tried closing the tab, signing out, and it's still there, and it's driving me CRAZY. Anyone have any idea how to get it to stop? Maybe I just need to clear my cache.


----------



## RForReal

Your dog is so cute! Love the muddy picture. 

You guys are too funny with the thermometer stories. Can't say that's happened to us!


----------



## RForReal

Good luck MrsK!


----------



## PDReggie

So small vent. Why does my body have to have different pms symptoms every month? I would feel so much better if I knew when and how strong symptoms would be. Last month I had almost no symptoms until close to at. This month I want to kill people, I'm miserable, and my boobs hurt so bad today it hurts to breath too deeply. I would get excited but I had similar one in Dec. It was just a bad month of it and it appears that this will be another bad month. :growlmad:


----------



## MgreenM

Love the dog! And the stories! Hailey woke me up twice this morning! I actually slept a little better last night too! Woke up yesterday with an anxiety attack and ended up taking a xanax. Today was a pretty good day. No nausea, been trying a few different foods, just trying to make sure to keep it light. Was it one of you who suggested pretzels??? Someone brought them to a party I was at today and I had quite a few! DH is at the store and I am having him get some pretzels in addition to other stuff! Still tired, but definitely a better day than I have had in at least a week. Also, DH and I had a talk on the drive home from our friend's party and apparently he didn't fully understand stuff I was saying at the beginning of the week (about the short term disability insurance) so we got that cleared up and we are now on the same page. 

Also, on a side note, while at my friend's house, she had a scale in the bathroom, I decided to see what it said...since Jan. 6th, I have lost 15 lbs! And I don't think I can blame it on morning sickness...I think it's from walking the dog and just eating smaller portions (ok, the portion size may be related to the pregnancy). But for me, it's probably a really healthy thing.


----------



## Miskas mommy

glad the pretzels helped mgreen!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay, so glad to hear things are looking up a little, Mg! I can't wait to hear how things go at your first Ob appointment :)


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Yay, so glad to hear things are looking up a little, Mg! I can't wait to hear how things go at your first Ob appointment :)

Thanks ladies! I go on the 18th. I decided to have my friend make a hat and booties and take them over to my parents to tell them. We have a whole story line and everything! She is so excited. She won't let me pay her for them either! She told me it is a gift.

Oooh, and look ladies, it's 8:35 and I am still up!:happydance: Not even trying to keep myself awake, just awake, watching tv with DH! I am in shock! I haven't done this in a while! I will probably go upstairs around 9 since I teach religious school tomorrow and have to get up early...but that's not unusual for me.


----------



## Babarooskie

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! Quick question: have any of you experienced stomach pains/cramps after eating? At first I thought it was something I ate, but I noticed it's been happening after EVERYTHING I eat! And it lasts for a loooong time. Other than that, other sympoms have subsided. Breasts are tender, but not painfully tender. No headache or nausea. 

On a side note: I tried the Fertility Friend.... and it' not so friendly. Either I'm an idiot or it's seriously confusing. 

Sincerely,
Not a Harvard graduate


----------



## DosPinkies

MrsK - Hope all went well tonight!

PD - I'm completely with ya. Mine are the same way. And after O, my body pretty much does whatever it wants. I have symptoms coming out of my ears, and very few of them are consistent. It's annoying.

Baba - It just takes a little getting used to. If you have any questions, I can help ya.


----------



## ladders

PDReggie said:


> So small vent. Why does my body have to have different pms symptoms every month? I would feel so much better if I knew when and how strong symptoms would be. Last month I had almost no symptoms until close to at. This month I want to kill people, I'm miserable, and my boobs hurt so bad today it hurts to breath too deeply. I would get excited but I had similar one in Dec. It was just a bad month of it and it appears that this will be another bad month. :growlmad:

Yep my body does the same I swear it invents a new symptom each month to get me excited just to make it more upsetting when af comes! 5dpo today and absolutely nothing to report already had a bad feeling about this month and then sa results confirmed it, Shame because did the most amount of bding ever!

Any ladies close to testing?


----------



## MgreenM

Babarooskie said:


> I hope everyone is having a great weekend! Quick question: have any of you experienced stomach pains/cramps after eating? At first I thought it was something I ate, but I noticed it's been happening after EVERYTHING I eat! And it lasts for a loooong time. Other than that, other sympoms have subsided. Breasts are tender, but not painfully tender. No headache or nausea.
> 
> On a side note: I tried the Fertility Friend.... and it' not so friendly. Either I'm an idiot or it's seriously confusing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Not a Harvard graduate


only since getting my bfp...I was sick one day last week and have been steadily doing better since.


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay I had crazy vivid dreams last night. I am not one for lots of dreams or remembering them. In a week, I might have one dream that I can remember, and even that is really fuzzy and I only remember bits and pieces and can't make out faces. But I woke up this morning and was in awe at the dreams I had. Only one was baby related, but I remember all of them in great detail. I remember face details - enough that I could help a police sketch artist...haha - and I remember vivid colors and smells. It's really weird, especially for me. 

I'm trying not to read anything into it, but still...it's curious.


----------



## curiousowl

FF took away my fake crosshairs this morning... At this point all I can do is laugh! :haha: I have an easy time taking it all in stride until I see the super negative OPKs. Those are getting me a little down. But I know my doctor is going to want to know if I got a positive so I'll keep POAS.

Crossing my fingers for you ladies in the TWW! I hope this is your month :)


----------



## ladders

Dos I'm a one for really vivid dreams and I know has been told as a early pregnancy symptom
Symptom. If your not used to them is a really good sign! Ahhh so hoping for you! 

Curious I hope you get a positive soon, keep us informed! Perseverance could be the key to the bfp! Hoping for you


----------



## PDReggie

Dos, good luck. I'm doing my best not to kill people. At this point I am so depressed and angry that I'm praying af shows early so I will stop crying. Stupid pms.


----------



## RForReal

baba- Can't say that I have experienced that, where are you in your cycle? Could be a symptom? 

curious - keep us updated! Sorry for how frustrating I'm sure this is for you. 

PD - I feel you! Our bodies are terrible to us. Why can't things just be consistent? Every month is different. I've learned to just go with it and wait until I'm late. But I still get my hopes up every month, just to be crushed. I wish something obvious would happen as soon as we conceived so we don't have to worry and have false hope. Like our tongue turns blue or something! Ugh! 

Dos - Good luck! Hoping that's a positive sign for you!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Reggie - I'm so, so sorry. I absolutely understand what you're going through. These emotions are raw and the hormones we're put through certainly don't help. It's an unfair roller coaster that nobody gets but us - other women who go through this. I just have to believe that we'll all get through it and once on the other side know it was all worth it. :hugs:


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Dos, good luck. I'm doing my best not to kill people. At this point I am so depressed and angry that I'm praying af shows early so I will stop crying. Stupid pms.

Sorry you are having such a rough time! When do you expect AF? Just remember, I was a complete wreck for 2 weeks before my BFP...But I totally understand your thought process! Let us know if there is anything we can do!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hi everyone - i am slo 29 and 30 in may. TTC #1 and on cycle3. very hopeful for this month. been cray obsessive over my symptoms. but i think its the bad thing. My husband is hoprful but he wont show it and he trys his best to cal me down. Good to see many are on the same boat.


----------



## DosPinkies

Hey, GR - welcome! Owl and I both turn 30 in May, too! May is just an adios-20's kind of month around here it would appear. We're on cycle 4 TTC...just a few days now until we either move on to cycle 5 or start a new kind of count. Most of us are pretty obsessive symptom-spotters, so don't feel bad!


----------



## lsd2721

HopeLove GR said:


> Hi everyone - i am slo 29 and 30 in may. TTC #1 and on cycle3. very hopeful for this month. been cray obsessive over my symptoms. but i think its the bad thing. My husband is hoprful but he wont show it and he trys his best to cal me down. Good to see many are on the same boat.

Hi HopeLove! Great to meet you! I'm glad your husband is so nice to try to calm you down! How wonderful to have that. It's so easy to obsess over symptoms!

Dos, I have heard of vivid dreams being a symptom! I really hope this is your BFP!

Curious, I hope you get a positive OPK soon! I know you've got to feel frustrated! I'm sorry!

I just got back from visiting my sister and niece. I crocheted her a hat to keep me from thinking of my own baby! haha I did test a few days ago. Of course it came up BFN! So I am going to be good and not test until I at least have a missed period!!

!


----------



## Babarooskie

RForReal said:


> baba- Can't say that I have experienced that, where are you in your cycle? Could be a symptom?
> 
> curious - keep us updated! Sorry for how frustrating I'm sure this is for you.
> 
> PD - I feel you! Our bodies are terrible to us. Why can't things just be consistent? Every month is different. I've learned to just go with it and wait until I'm late. But I still get my hopes up every month, just to be crushed. I wish something obvious would happen as soon as we conceived so we don't have to worry and have false hope. Like our tongue turns blue or something! Ugh!
> 
> Dos - Good luck! Hoping that's a positive sign for you!!

I'm not sure either! lol
I don't think it's going to be my luck this month, though. I use an app on my phone that tells me when I'm most fertile (not Fertility Friend) and when I'm ovulating based on my cycles (average 28 days between). AF came 01/20 - 01/25 and this app states that I was fertile from 01/26 - 02/01 and my specific ovulation date was 01/31. 

Hubby and I were intimate on 01/26, 01/28, 01/31. 
On 02/02, I noticed a very light pink streak when I went to he bathroom when I wiped (and I never spot in between cycles). 
From 01/30 - 02/06, I was experiencing headaches, cold like symptoms, cramps, super emotional and super tired. However, I'm feeling better for the most part. So I'm not sure if this app is even correct, if I'm experiencing symptoms or if it's all in my head.

AF is expected to arrive 02/17. Sorry for rambling on, but I am just so confused...


----------



## RForReal

Welcome hopelove! :wave:

Baba- have you used OPKs at all? The estimators on those apps assume a 14 day luteal phase which not everyone has so it's possible you ovulated earlier or later than it says. My luteal phase is usually 12 days but has been 11 and 13, so those apps wouldn't predict my cycle accurately. I'm wondering how it calculated yours though because that would be a 17 luteal phase which is pretty long. 

In any case, your symptoms sound promising! You never know, I wouldn't lose hope for this cycle. I know the wait sucks but unfortunately that's what we all have to do, just wait it out. Hoping all the best for you this cycle!


----------



## lsd2721

Babarooskie said:


> RForReal said:
> 
> 
> baba- Can't say that I have experienced that, where are you in your cycle? Could be a symptom?
> 
> curious - keep us updated! Sorry for how frustrating I'm sure this is for you.
> 
> PD - I feel you! Our bodies are terrible to us. Why can't things just be consistent? Every month is different. I've learned to just go with it and wait until I'm late. But I still get my hopes up every month, just to be crushed. I wish something obvious would happen as soon as we conceived so we don't have to worry and have false hope. Like our tongue turns blue or something! Ugh!
> 
> Dos - Good luck! Hoping that's a positive sign for you!!
> 
> I'm not sure either! lol
> I don't think it's going to be my luck this month, though. I use an app on my phone that tells me when I'm most fertile (not Fertility Friend) and when I'm ovulating based on my cycles (average 28 days between). AF came 01/20 - 01/25 and this app states that I was fertile from 01/26 - 02/01 and my specific ovulation date was 01/31.
> 
> Hubby and I were intimate on 01/26, 01/28, 01/31.
> On 02/02, I noticed a very light pink streak when I went to he bathroom when I wiped (and I never spot in between cycles).
> From 01/30 - 02/06, I was experiencing headaches, cold like symptoms, cramps, super emotional and super tired. However, I'm feeling better for the most part. So I'm not sure if this app is even correct, if I'm experiencing symptoms or if it's all in my head.
> 
> AF is expected to arrive 02/17. Sorry for rambling on, but I am just so confused...Click to expand...

It sounds like you had some good intimate days in there, so you never know. I wouldn't count yourself out, just don't get excited! :) 

Your body will always try and trick you and sometimes all the symptoms are actually pregnancy symptoms! You just never know. That is the crappy thing about this whole TTC thing!


I'm starting to think I am pregnant again! UGH! It's just so hard!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome, Hopelove!

Babyrooskie, your app had your fertile days immediately following your period? That seems odd to me. I have a pretty typical 29 day cycle, and you can see from my tickers that they usually put ovulation later in the cycle if you don't have some reason to think it's earlier (like with temping). It looks like they predicted a early ovulation and gave you a pretty wide fertile range. If the app is correct, I think your timing was pretty good, though. And your symptoms are promising!

I do get spotting around ovulation, and it's light enough that I never really noticed it til I started paying attention. So it could be that you have ovulation spotting that you just never noticed.

I'm anxious to see your test results!


----------



## PDReggie

Thanks guys. I took a nap and jumped DH and I am feeling a little better. I just want to say to each of you how much I appreciate you guys. I was texting my best friend while I was going nuts and she was like you should calm down. Like I didn't effing know that. AF is supposed to be here sometime between Wed. And Fri. I'm hoping for Wed. 

So random chart question...I discarded my temp from the first day I temped in NM. It was insanely high it was the first day of waking up out there and temping. If you look at my chart does it look like the right choice to discard or do we think I should have kept it?


----------



## Babarooskie

I thought it was strange as well that this app would have me being fertile immediately following my cycle. I tried the whole Fertility Friend and was extremely confusing for me. I've never done an OPK before though. How does that work?

Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. It's my first time TTC and this is all very new to me.


----------



## MgreenM

welcome Hope!

Reggie, glad you are feeling better!


----------



## DosPinkies

Baba - I agree with MrsK that the range of days they gave you seems way too close to AF. An OPK is kinda like a pregnancy test, except it's testing for different hormones. It tests for the lutenizing hormone (LH) which is what triggers ovulation. Once you get a positive on an OPK, you will typically ovulate within 12-36 hours. Another thing you can look for and chart is your CM (cervical mucas). Once you get fertile CM, which is either egg white (the clear stretchy kind) or watery, that means in most women that you're entering your fertile window. Those are the best ways to predict when you're most fertile. Don't worry...you'll learn all of this stuff with time.

lsd - don't worry - I'm doing the same thing! I cant help it. You don't even want to know how many times in the last 2 days I've stood in the mirror analyzing and staring at my tatas! I'm convinced they look different...little purple veins everywhere that aren't normally there...which (in combination with other symptoms) then brings on the "omg, could I be pregnant? No. Wait. Maybe!" Every time I walk by a mirror, up goes my shirt. I've lost my mind. And I'm setting myself up for disappointment again. :(

Reggie - I'd discard it. It's so different than the rest of your temps that it almost has to be inaccurate. I think you made the right call.


----------



## HotMessJess84

Hey ladies! Just a quick update cause I haven't posted in a while. This past Thursday was my birthday so I'm officially 30 now! Feels kinda weird to be in a new age bracket but I'm fully embracing it :)

I think I could be in my tww right now. I'm using two different period tracker apps and they both had different dates for my ovulation. We bd a couple of times so far this month, and they were inside my fertile window for both of the O dates, so maybe it'll happen this month. I haven't really put much pressure on myself to really try this month as it's only my second cycle off bcp and my body still might need some time to adjust. 

Assuming I'll have a 28 day cycle my next AF should be here on the 19th. I am going to try hard to not poas until then but you guys know how the temptation gets the best of you sometimes! If I do get my bfp this month it'd be really exciting because my husbands birthday is next month and it would be an awesome early bday gift for him. Just waiting to see how it plays out :)


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome to you new ladies who I haven't chatted with yet!:D 




lsd2721 said:



> I just got back from visiting my sister and niece. I crocheted her a hat to keep me from thinking of my own baby! haha I did test a few days ago. Of course it came up BFN! So I am going to be good and not test until I at least have a missed period!!

Aw, sorry to hear about the BFN :( Crossing my fingers it was just too early!




RForReal said:


> Baba- have you used OPKs at all? The estimators on those apps assume a 14 day luteal phase which not everyone has so it's possible you ovulated earlier or later than it says. My luteal phase is usually 12 days but has been 11 and 13, so those apps wouldn't predict my cycle accurately. I'm wondering how it calculated yours though because that would be a 17 luteal phase which is pretty long.

Totally agree. If I hadn't been using them this long cycle I might have thought I ovulated when FF gave me crosshairs and then I'd be driving myself crazy thinking because I hadn't gotten AF I must be pregnant.




PDReggie said:


> Thanks guys. I took a nap and jumped DH and I am feeling a little better. I just want to say to each of you how much I appreciate you guys. I was texting my best friend while I was going nuts and she was like you should calm down. Like I didn't effing know that. AF is supposed to be here sometime between Wed. And Fri. I'm hoping for Wed.
> 
> So random chart question...I discarded my temp from the first day I temped in NM. It was insanely high it was the first day of waking up out there and temping. If you look at my chart does it look like the right choice to discard or do we think I should have kept it?

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I'd have discarded that temp too. I adjusted my first 2 temps in CA since they were super high.



HotMessJess84 said:


> Hey ladies! Just a quick update cause I haven't posted in a while. This past Thursday was my birthday so I'm officially 30 now! Feels kinda weird to be in a new age bracket but I'm fully embracing it :)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Babarooskie

DosPinkies said:


> Baba - I agree with MrsK that the range of days they gave you seems way too close to AF. An OPK is kinda like a pregnancy test, except it's testing for different hormones. It tests for the lutenizing hormone (LH) which is what triggers ovulation. Once you get a positive on an OPK, you will typically ovulate within 12-36 hours. Another thing you can look for and chart is your CM (cervical mucas). Once you get fertile CM, which is either egg white (the clear stretchy kind) or watery, that means in most women that you're entering your fertile window. Those are the best ways to predict when you're most fertile. Don't worry...you'll learn all of this stuff with time.
> 
> lsd - don't worry - I'm doing the same thing! I cant help it. You don't even want to know how many times in the last 2 days I've stood in the mirror analyzing and staring at my tatas! I'm convinced they look different...little purple veins everywhere that aren't normally there...which (in combination with other symptoms) then brings on the "omg, could I be pregnant? No. Wait. Maybe!" Every time I walk by a mirror, up goes my shirt. I've lost my mind. And I'm setting myself up for disappointment again. :(
> 
> Reggie - I'd discard it. It's so different than the rest of your temps that it almost has to be inaccurate. I think you made the right call.

Awesome! Thank you so much! If it doesn't work out this month, I'm definitely getting an OPK. Which brand would you recommend? Is Clearblue any good?

Great- now I gotta break the news to my hubbs that we may have to go for round two.... I'm sure he won't be too disappointed. :rolleyes:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday, Jess! Welcome to your 30s! They're much nicer than they look from outside :D


----------



## DosPinkies

Baba - I use the ClearBlue dual hormone digital ones. They're a little on the pricey side ($30 at Walmart), but if you have regular cycles that arent super long, you could make one box last 3 months. If you have crazy cycles or really long ones, the more economical option is to buy the cheapie OPK strips. They work just fine - they're just not digital, so you have to do a little interpretation of lines to figure out if it's positive. I think a brand of those a lot of people get is Wondfo and they order them online.

Jess - Happy late birthday!


----------



## Miskas mommy

ugh, so i woke up this morning with a sore throat and a stuffy nose.. i think i have officially caught this cold that is going around... 

AF due around the 14th, trying not to symptom spot, but we all know that's a tough thing to do.. we shall see what the end of the week brings.


----------



## Babarooskie

DosPinkies said:


> Baba - I use the ClearBlue dual hormone digital ones. They're a little on the pricey side ($30 at Walmart), but if you have regular cycles that arent super long, you could make one box last 3 months. If you have crazy cycles or really long ones, the more economical option is to buy the cheapie OPK strips. They work just fine - they're just not digital, so you have to do a little interpretation of lines to figure out if it's positive. I think a brand of those a lot of people get is Wondfo and they order them online.
> 
> Jess - Happy late birthday!

OK great- I'll definitely look into the ClearBlue. Do you test yourself everyday after your cycle end?


----------



## Babarooskie

HotMessJess84 said:


> Hey ladies! Just a quick update cause I haven't posted in a while. This past Thursday was my birthday so I'm officially 30 now! Feels kinda weird to be in a new age bracket but I'm fully embracing it :)
> 
> I think I could be in my tww right now. I'm using two different period tracker apps and they both had different dates for my ovulation. We bd a couple of times so far this month, and they were inside my fertile window for both of the O dates, so maybe it'll happen this month. I haven't really put much pressure on myself to really try this month as it's only my second cycle off bcp and my body still might need some time to adjust.
> 
> Assuming I'll have a 28 day cycle my next AF should be here on the 19th. I am going to try hard to not poas until then but you guys know how the temptation gets the best of you sometimes! If I do get my bfp this month it'd be really exciting because my husbands birthday is next month and it would be an awesome early bday gift for him. Just waiting to see how it plays out :)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay, I just have to share this with you girls...This vein thing! In addition to the veins on my tatas, I'm now noticing crazy veins popping out on my hands. I googled this and apparently this could be a symptom. One post I read said she noticed them 5 days before AF was due (pretty close to where I am) and turned out pregnant. I'm trying really hard not to get excited though. I've had my hopes dashed in the past, and I'm a little gun shy now. It's hard not to symptom spot when your body does new things every freaking cycle! Ugggh!!

Miskas mommy - I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Pretty much everyone I know has a cold right now, including me.


----------



## lsd2721

Jess Happy birthday! Welcome to the 30s! ENJOY!!

Dos, that is actually really funny because I have been doing the same thing but because I keep thinking my color around my nipples are getting darker. Plus my boobs are so tender again but in a different way than last month. I have a feeling I will be really disappointed this month if I am not because I have really hyped myself up this time! I guess we'll see! When will you first test?!

Babarooskie, Opk is a great way to check for ovulation and the clearblue ones are the ones I use and really loved them! Very easy to know because they give you smiley faces during your most fertile time instead of the same colour line. Temping also helps find out when you ovulated.


----------



## DosPinkies

Babarooskie said:


> DosPinkies said:
> 
> 
> Baba - I use the ClearBlue dual hormone digital ones. They're a little on the pricey side ($30 at Walmart), but if you have regular cycles that arent super long, you could make one box last 3 months. If you have crazy cycles or really long ones, the more economical option is to buy the cheapie OPK strips. They work just fine - they're just not digital, so you have to do a little interpretation of lines to figure out if it's positive. I think a brand of those a lot of people get is Wondfo and they order them online.
> 
> Jess - Happy late birthday!
> 
> OK great- I'll definitely look into the ClearBlue. Do you test yourself everyday after your cycle end?Click to expand...

It depends on your cycle length when you start testing. Based on my length (25), I'm supposed to start testing 7-8 days after AF arrives (CD1). There's a chart in the instructions that tells you exactly what day to start testing based on your cycle length.


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas mommy said:


> ugh, so i woke up this morning with a sore throat and a stuffy nose.. i think i have officially caught this cold that is going around...
> 
> AF due around the 14th, trying not to symptom spot, but we all know that's a tough thing to do.. we shall see what the end of the week brings.

I'm sorry you're not feeling so good! Hope you feel better! Know what you mean about symptom spotting! I'm due on the 12th but going to wait to test on 14th (if I can wait that long!)


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd, I can't decide when to test. AF is due the 16th, so I originally planned to test no earlier than the 15th. Nooooww I'm starting to get excited (this will be the death of me) and am tempted to test on the 13th or 14th, which would be 11-12dpo. Ahhh I don't know what to do! What about you?


----------



## MgreenM

happy birthday Jess!

Good luck to everyone testing in the next week or two! I am off to shower and go to bed! Hope everyone had a good weekend! My weekend ended on a positive note with all bills paid, lots left over to put into savings and a good day of teaching! So I am in a pretty good mood right now and hope that it will stay that way :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm not at testing time yet, but there's NO WAY I could wait til my period was late, unless I had good reason to think it was coming. I plan to waste many tests and suffer through repeated heartbreak, just so I can know the SECOND it happens  

Maybe I'm not the best example to follow, huh?


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> lsd, I can't decide when to test. AF is due the 16th, so I originally planned to test no earlier than the 15th. Nooooww I'm starting to get excited (this will be the death of me) and am tempted to test on the 13th or 14th, which would be 11-12dpo. Ahhh I don't know what to do! What about you?

I vote for the 14th so your BFP can be a Valentine's Day present! ;) I mean, if you can wait that's great but I know I'd cave then, lol.


----------



## Miskas mommy

dos, hope that means u get ur bfp this month.. usually veins in the breasts is a good sign!:thumbup:


----------



## DosPinkies

Thank you girls. Owl, I want to test on Valentine's Day so bad because a BFP would make it the best valentines day EVER.....but my fear is that a bfn will ruin it and put me in a bad mood. So... I think I'm going to test that morning and just give myself a good talking to that if it's negative, I can't let it ruin our date that night.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds like a good plan. Or test the 13th, so you get a good night's sleep in between a potential negative and a nice evening?


----------



## HotMessJess84

Thanks for all the birthday wishes :)


----------



## curiousowl

That makes sense to me Dos!


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> ugh, so i woke up this morning with a sore throat and a stuffy nose.. i think i have officially caught this cold that is going around...
> 
> AF due around the 14th, trying not to symptom spot, but we all know that's a tough thing to do.. we shall see what the end of the week brings.
> 
> I'm sorry you're not feeling so good! Hope you feel better! Know what you mean about symptom spotting! I'm due on the 12th but going to wait to test on 14th (if I can wait that long!)Click to expand...

 Well we are all due for AF around the same time. Hoping she stays away r you guys. And I feel you miskas. I finally caught the evil cold. Have been stopped up and coughing and exhausted for days.


----------



## PDReggie

Happy birthday jess.


----------



## lsd2721

I'm going to try to hold out for Valentines day! :) We should all just test on Valentine's day! :)

My new obsession is searching charts like mine on Fertility Friend! I want to know if they ended up in pregnancy or in a period. Plus I got 57 pts on Fertility Friend for chances in being pregnant. This shouldn't get me excited. But, it does! How sad am I?!?!


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd2721 said:


> I'm going to try to hold out for Valentines day! :) We should all just test on Valentine's day! :)
> 
> My new obsession is searching charts like mine on Fertility Friend! I want to know if they ended up in pregnancy or in a period.

I'm down - Valentine's Day it is!

Oh and I totally search FF charts constantly! You girls make me feel less abnormal...lol.


----------



## lsd2721

Yay for us crazy gals! :) :) :)


----------



## curiousowl

lol, I was doing the same today, searching FF charts! Looking for late ovulation BFP charts. I would not admit this anywhere but here. :haha:


----------



## DosPinkies

I search pregnancy charts a lot and scour for symptoms like a mad woman. Lol....ohhhh, I wouldn't admit this anywhere but here either.


----------



## RForReal

Happy birthday Jess! 

Baba - i will put another vote in for the clear blue. Although I buy the cheapie wondfos from Amazon and use those until my test line gets darkish and then use the clear blue. That way they last a few months longer since they are expensive. I found fertility friend confusing at first but once I learned it, it works great! I would pick a different app though than you are using since it seems like it is predicting your fertile days incorrectly. 

Dos- I would probably test on the 14th so I could have wine if it was negative! Haha but seriously, if you are afraid a negative will ruin the night I would test either the night before or the next day. But I get the whole wanting to find out and tell DH on valentines day! Either way, good luck! 

So jealous of all of you ladies getting ready to test. I'm waiting to ovulate over here! We will be in Cali next week while I expect to O so hopefully the travels don't throw things off!


----------



## RForReal

Oh and I search pregnancy charts all the time! Since we are dealing with male factor, I like to look at the male factor pregnancy charts because it gives me hope.


----------



## HopeLove GR

hey ladies.. i am so new here and i am still learning my way through ... i have never been part of any cite in my life but here everyone seems to be wonderful and helpful so i thought i might join you. 
acctually its my 3rd sycle to really ttc. the last 2 months i got allllll symptoms i thought preganacy would be to have a big fat AF just on time :( this month i am due in 2 days but i got almost no symptom so i know i am out, but deep inside i am so hopeful, more hopeful to give him a bfp on our first valentines as being married. i have all symptoms of my period, such as back pain. dry cm (sorry tmi) and very easy to get upset. i am 29 and i know i should try for sometime but i wanna know wehere did i go wrong. i am trying everything by the book.


----------



## RForReal

HopeLove GR said:


> hey ladies.. i am so new here and i am still learning my way through ... i have never been part of any cite in my life but here everyone seems to be wonderful and helpful so i thought i might join you.
> acctually its my 3rd sycle to really ttc. the last 2 months i got allllll symptoms i thought preganacy would be to have a big fat AF just on time :( this month i am due in 2 days but i got almost no symptom so i know i am out, but deep inside i am so hopeful, more hopeful to give him a bfp on our first valentines as being married. i have all symptoms of my period, such as back pain. dry cm (sorry tmi) and very easy to get upset. i am 29 and i know i should try for sometime but i wanna know wehere did i go wrong. i am trying everything by the book.

Well glad you joined us! I know TTC can be so hard and frustrating! The reality is that it takes an average of 6 months for couples to conceive so even if you do everything perfectly you still might be unlucky enough to have to wait longer. Many women say they had no symptoms or felt like AF was on her way when they got their BFP so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. Even if this cycle wasn't successful, it is likely not something you did or didn't do. Unfortunately it's just luck of the draw. It's so much harder than they made it sound in high school health class. Try not to get discouraged! It's tough to do, but that's why we are here! To help keep our crazy in check and give a place to vent where nothing is TMI.


----------



## lsd2721

HopeLove GR said:


> hey ladies.. i am so new here and i am still learning my way through ... i have never been part of any cite in my life but here everyone seems to be wonderful and helpful so i thought i might join you.
> acctually its my 3rd sycle to really ttc. the last 2 months i got allllll symptoms i thought preganacy would be to have a big fat AF just on time :( this month i am due in 2 days but i got almost no symptom so i know i am out, but deep inside i am so hopeful, more hopeful to give him a bfp on our first valentines as being married. i have all symptoms of my period, such as back pain. dry cm (sorry tmi) and very easy to get upset. i am 29 and i know i should try for sometime but i wanna know wehere did i go wrong. i am trying everything by the book.

You're never out until the witch comes!! Tons of people were pregnant with no symptoms!

We've all been through that stage of where we went wrong but it's never something that we do! It's not your fault! :) That's why these online communities are here so we can all group together and vent! Otherwise we'd go crazy!


----------



## HopeLove GR

RForReal said:


> Well glad you joined us! I know TTC can be so hard and frustrating! The reality is that it takes an average of 6 months for couples to conceive so even if you do everything perfectly you still might be unlucky enough to have to wait longer. Many women say they had no symptoms or felt like AF was on her way when they got their BFP so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. Even if this cycle wasn't successful, it is likely not something you did or didn't do. Unfortunately it's just luck of the draw. It's so much harder than they made it sound in high school health class. Try not to get discouraged! It's tough to do, but that's why we are here! To help keep our crazy in check and give a place to vent where nothing is TMI.

RForReal yo are so sweet. thanks for the great support. we here share things that we can't anywhere else which is great.. baby dust for the both of us :)


----------



## HopeLove GR

lsd2721 said:


> You're never out until the witch comes!! Tons of people were pregnant with no symptoms!
> 
> We've all been through that stage of where we went wrong but it's never something that we do! It's not your fault! :) That's why these online communities are here so we can all group together and vent! Otherwise we'd go crazy!

i really hope so .. it is just frustrating because the last 2 months i had too many symptoms even my husband asked me to go for a blood test because of the amount of symptoms he noticed. but this time almost nothing at all. i bpught 50 OPK from ebay for next month.. i am praying i won't need them but if i do i will make sure need to read more to know the best way of how to use them.. baby dust your way :)


----------



## ladders

Happy birthday jess, I dreaded turning 30 last year but turns out it's no different apart from making the baby wanting worse! 

Ahhh I miss so much because of the time difference with you ladies im always asleep when your all up and chatting lol.

Think a mass test on the 14th will be really exciting, not sure if I'll join because af not due till the 18th so might be a bit too early for me although will definitely be here waiting to find out who's the next bfp!

Isd I'm sure that test was probably too early your definitely not out yet! 

Welcome New ladies this is a brilliant thread and everyone is so nice and really is the only thing keeping me sane! And certainly nothing tmi!

Trying not to symptom spot and it's depressingly easy when you have none! Stupid body


----------



## HopeLove GR

ladders said:


> Happy birthday jess, I dreaded turning 30 last year but turns out it's no different apart from making the baby wanting worse!
> 
> Ahhh I miss so much because of the time difference with you ladies im always asleep when your all up and chatting lol.
> 
> Think a mass test on the 14th will be really exciting, not sure if I'll join because af not due till the 18th so might be a bit too early for me although will definitely be here waiting to find out who's the next bfp!
> 
> Isd I'm sure that test was probably too early your definitely not out yet!
> 
> Welcome New ladies this is a brilliant thread and everyone is so nice and really is the only thing keeping me sane! And certainly nothing tmi!
> 
> Trying not to symptom spot and it's depressingly easy when you have none! Stupid body

Where are you from ?!


----------



## ladders

Hope I'm from the UK and I think about 8 hours in front of the usa which I think is where most of the other ladies are from. Strange to think we are all going through the same thing but so far away. 

Rubbish day so far all my fertilaids came today but as had to go through customs the contents was listed on the front. I have my packages delivered to work and now everyone has seen what iv ordered!


----------



## MgreenM

HopeLove GR said:


> hey ladies.. i am so new here and i am still learning my way through ... i have never been part of any cite in my life but here everyone seems to be wonderful and helpful so i thought i might join you.
> acctually its my 3rd sycle to really ttc. the last 2 months i got allllll symptoms i thought preganacy would be to have a big fat AF just on time :( this month i am due in 2 days but i got almost no symptom so i know i am out, but deep inside i am so hopeful, more hopeful to give him a bfp on our first valentines as being married. i have all symptoms of my period, such as back pain. dry cm (sorry tmi) and very easy to get upset. i am 29 and i know i should try for sometime but i wanna know wehere did i go wrong. i am trying everything by the book.


Hope- When did you get married? DH and I got married in October, so this is our first Valentines Day Married too! DH asked me the other day what I wanted to do, I told him to plan it. I haven't been feeling great and I just don't have the energy to plan anything this year. We'll see if he actually does plan something...he's not very good at planning things...especially in advance!


----------



## lsd2721

So, I now have a cold! UGH! All I can think about is if I am pregnant and will this cause a miscarriage. I don't want another one!! UUGH! Well, I'm not actually pregnant. so. LOL


----------



## PDReggie

Welcome Hope! Good luck this month. As the others have said there is no such things as TMI here and everyone is super nice. Even when you just have to come on here and vent!

Sorry your co-workers saw that ladders. Maybe they will be nicer than my co-workers and not gossip about it. Good luck!

Isd, sorry you caught the dreaded cold. I am ready for it to go away.

Update from yesterday: I am feeling WAY better. My hormones seem to have dived back to normal. My boobs are way less sore. Still slightly sore but not crazy like they were yesterday. I am having mild cramps so I expect that AF will arrive soon. I'm so glad I have you guys to vent to. Otherwise I probably would have responded angrily to my friend. But really? I'm in the middle of a panic attack and your response is calm down? Sigh.


----------



## Babarooskie

I just wanted to say thanks for all the help and advice. You guys are the bomb.com! 
I'm not feeling so well today... Runny nose, headaches, and I think even a slight fever. At first I thought it was my allergies flaring up again (which have been happening more recent lately), but holy moley it's still going strong!

6 more days for AF to arrive... or not!


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> So, I now have a cold! UGH! All I can think about is if I am pregnant and will this cause a miscarriage. I don't want another one!! UUGH! Well, I'm not actually pregnant. so. LOL

I hope you're feeling better soon! I doubt a regular cold would cause a miscarriage anyway. I think you'd have to be _really_ sick.


----------



## curiousowl

Take care of yourselves ladies! Sounds like everyone is getting sick left and right :(


----------



## ladders

Does anyone have any experience with count boost and motility boost? Looked at them today and are massive lol. It says two daily in separate doses but no chance of getting dh to take them off his own back in the morning or lunch will just be when I force him at dinner time. Therefore my question is is it better to have the two a day at the same time or if only having once a day should he just have one? Don't know what to do for the best, want to get the most of them since everyone has blooming seen them!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I was talking to a friend today about what stage of ttc we're in. I have Olympics on the brain, so the first thing that came to mind was to tell her we're still in the Sperm Olympics stage. Now I can't get the image of a sperm luge course out of my head. I blame the "how babies are made" cartoons my mom rented, they had the sperm race across a swimming pool to reach the egg.

I've officially lost my mind.


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: I love it MrsK. That's an amazing image. I need someone to give my egg a shove off the ski jump hill!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed for ice dancing! Or something.....


----------



## curiousowl

Ohhh, yeah, I like that. Get them all dancy together :D


----------



## PDReggie

That may be one of the funnier things I've heard in a while. I would go with curling. We need some good sweepers in the cm department. Clear the way straight to the bullseye! So, while I keep hoping AF doesn't show, I'm also kind of hoping she comes early since I'm pretty sure she IS coming. Has anyone else ever felt this way? Like, pms has made me so miserable that I just hope AF comes on so that my body goes back to normal?


----------



## Babarooskie

Hi ladies! I don't mean to hijack your conversation, but I have some *hopeful* news. Yesterday I found out a friend of mine is pregnanct with her 2nd. I was talking to her and explaining my situation with this app that I'm using and she gave me the info for the app that she uses. I put my info on the new app and it gave me different fertile and ovulations dates- but not too different from what I originally had.

With the new app:
AF dates (01/20-01/25)
Fertile (01/28-02/03)
Ovulation (02/02)
Intimate dates (01/26, 01/28, 01/31)

Sooo... it looks like there may be a small possibility. 
Not to mention that I am feeling some sort of symptoms (like today!)


----------



## lsd2721

Curling...OH I LOVE IT! LOL PDReggie, I always want AF to show early or just stay away!! I wish there was a way to know right away what all was going on in our body!!

Okay :: WARNING :: I am going to vent and rant and admit some things I haven't admitted to too many people! Plus I have a question for all you ladies! 

So about 6 years ago when after a year of dating my husband I found out I was pregnant. I had been careless with the birth control so I totally knew it was my fault. Anyways after 10 wks we ended up with a miscarriage. Long story short we ended up getting married. 

So coming to today and ttc, I had a few drops of blood today so I have been trying to decide if it is implantation bleeding or actual period coming. It is hard to tell because I do have such irregular periods. When I was pregnant 6 years ago I did have implantation bleeding because I remember saying my period was coming because I had spotted. So, when I saw the blood today I thought exactly that. My period is coming because last cycle I had spotting the day before but that was on 13dpo not 12dpo like I am now. This time the spotting was more pinkish. So I thought maybe I could take my temp to see if it spiked up and it was up to 98.8 from the 97.9 this morning. But thinking about it I started getting a cold yesterday so could it be the start of a fever but my temp this morning wasn't above normal.

What do ya'll think? I know all I have to do is wait but just curious as to what ya'll think.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Oh Ladders, don't worry about anyone .. work is work at the end of the day your life is when work finishes for the day. i love my work but priority is my family. heads up dear.. 
MgreenM- i got married last june... i cant believe 4 more months and it will be a year :) my husband is planning it and i am having the feeling he will take me away for the weekend because he kept nagging to take the day off work and he is wondering around my swimmwear the other day lol... i hope it will be a relxing place but if hat ugly witch AF comes then it won't be as relaxing as i wish for .. fingers crossed.. 
isd2721, sorry to hear you are not well. i hope you get better soon.


----------



## lsd2721

Babarooskie said:
 

> Hi ladies! I don't mean to hijack your conversation, but I have some *hopeful* news. Yesterday I found out a friend of mine is pregnanct with her 2nd. I was talking to her and explaining my situation with this app that I'm using and she gave me the info for the app that she uses. I put my info on the new app and it gave me different fertile and ovulations dates- but not too different from what I originally had.
> 
> With the new app:
> AF dates (01/20-01/25)
> Fertile (01/28-02/03)
> Ovulation (02/02)
> Intimate dates (01/26, 01/28, 01/31)
> 
> Sooo... it looks like there may be a small possibility.
> Not to mention that I am feeling some sort of symptoms (like today!)

OOoooOO, that sounds promising. Gl! Keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HopeLove GR

lsd2721 .. i just want to wish you the best luck :)


----------



## Babarooskie

lsd2721 said:


> Babarooskie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't mean to hijack your conversation, but I have some *hopeful* news. Yesterday I found out a friend of mine is pregnanct with her 2nd. I was talking to her and explaining my situation with this app that I'm using and she gave me the info for the app that she uses. I put my info on the new app and it gave me different fertile and ovulations dates- but not too different from what I originally had.
> 
> With the new app:
> AF dates (01/20-01/25)
> Fertile (01/28-02/03)
> Ovulation (02/02)
> Intimate dates (01/26, 01/28, 01/31)
> 
> Sooo... it looks like there may be a small possibility.
> Not to mention that I am feeling some sort of symptoms (like today!)
> 
> OOoooOO, that sounds promising. Gl! Keep my fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks! I have experienced headaches, flu like symptoms, runny nose, a little nausea, fatigue and breast tenderness (not painful though) and today is one of those "symptom" days. :wacko:


----------



## curiousowl

Babarooskie said:


> Hi ladies! I don't mean to hijack your conversation, but I have some *hopeful* news. Yesterday I found out a friend of mine is pregnanct with her 2nd. I was talking to her and explaining my situation with this app that I'm using and she gave me the info for the app that she uses. I put my info on the new app and it gave me different fertile and ovulations dates- but not too different from what I originally had.
> 
> With the new app:
> AF dates (01/20-01/25)
> Fertile (01/28-02/03)
> Ovulation (02/02)
> Intimate dates (01/26, 01/28, 01/31)
> 
> Sooo... it looks like there may be a small possibility.
> Not to mention that I am feeling some sort of symptoms (like today!)

Thinking positive thoughts for you!




lsd2721 said:


> Curling...OH I LOVE IT! LOL PDReggie, I always want AF to show early or just stay away!! I wish there was a way to know right away what all was going on in our body!!
> 
> Okay :: WARNING :: I am going to vent and rant and admit some things I haven't admitted to too many people! Plus I have a question for all you ladies!
> 
> So about 6 years ago when after a year of dating my husband I found out I was pregnant. I had been careless with the birth control so I totally knew it was my fault. Anyways after 10 wks we ended up with a miscarriage. Long story short we ended up getting married.
> 
> So coming to today and ttc, I had a few drops of blood today so I have been trying to decide if it is implantation bleeding or actual period coming. It is hard to tell because I do have such irregular periods. When I was pregnant 6 years ago I did have implantation bleeding because I remember saying my period was coming because I had spotted. So, when I saw the blood today I thought exactly that. My period is coming because last cycle I had spotting the day before but that was on 13dpo not 12dpo like I am now. This time the spotting was more pinkish. So I thought maybe I could take my temp to see if it spiked up and it was up to 98.8 from the 97.9 this morning. But thinking about it I started getting a cold yesterday so could it be the start of a fever but my temp this morning wasn't above normal.
> 
> What do ya'll think? I know all I have to do is wait but just curious as to what ya'll think.

That sounds like that could really be a good sign! I'm so excited to see your tests.


----------



## Babarooskie

curiousowl said:


> Babarooskie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't mean to hijack your conversation, but I have some *hopeful* news. Yesterday I found out a friend of mine is pregnanct with her 2nd. I was talking to her and explaining my situation with this app that I'm using and she gave me the info for the app that she uses. I put my info on the new app and it gave me different fertile and ovulations dates- but not too different from what I originally had.
> 
> With the new app:
> AF dates (01/20-01/25)
> Fertile (01/28-02/03)
> Ovulation (02/02)
> Intimate dates (01/26, 01/28, 01/31)
> 
> Sooo... it looks like there may be a small possibility.
> Not to mention that I am feeling some sort of symptoms (like today!)
> 
> Thinking positive thoughts for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Curling...OH I LOVE IT! LOL PDReggie, I always want AF to show early or just stay away!! I wish there was a way to know right away what all was going on in our body!!
> 
> Okay :: WARNING :: I am going to vent and rant and admit some things I haven't admitted to too many people! Plus I have a question for all you ladies!
> 
> So about 6 years ago when after a year of dating my husband I found out I was pregnant. I had been careless with the birth control so I totally knew it was my fault. Anyways after 10 wks we ended up with a miscarriage. Long story short we ended up getting married.
> 
> So coming to today and ttc, I had a few drops of blood today so I have been trying to decide if it is implantation bleeding or actual period coming. It is hard to tell because I do have such irregular periods. When I was pregnant 6 years ago I did have implantation bleeding because I remember saying my period was coming because I had spotted. So, when I saw the blood today I thought exactly that. My period is coming because last cycle I had spotting the day before but that was on 13dpo not 12dpo like I am now. This time the spotting was more pinkish. So I thought maybe I could take my temp to see if it spiked up and it was up to 98.8 from the 97.9 this morning. But thinking about it I started getting a cold yesterday so could it be the start of a fever but my temp this morning wasn't above normal.
> 
> What do ya'll think? I know all I have to do is wait but just curious as to what ya'll think.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like that could really be a good sign! I'm so excited to see your tests.Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## HopeLove GR

test as soon as you can.. keep us posted :) thats great news


----------



## PDReggie

Isd it sounds promising. I would say good luck! We don't have any plans for Valentine's Day. At least not to my knowledge. I actually took the day off work because one of my work friends who's having a really rough patch and I are going to get her first tattoo. Being as I have 7, I'm taking a mental health day and she and I are spending Valentine's Day together. DH and I never go out on Valentine's Day as I hate going out to dinner that day. I was a waitress for years during college and it was always the worst day of the year to work and now it's just crowded. I guess you could say even with a husband I am still a bit of a scrooge on Valentine's. Right now, I'm just hoping that AF shows as early as possible so the day is not completely ruined. 

Strange question. Is it possible to be bloated in the morning only? I ask because I put on FF that I was bloated today because on my way to work my fingers were little fat sausages from normal. But by now, they are back to normal? I don't feel bloated, just tired and sick. But I know my fingers were swollen this morning. Any ideas?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I usually hear about pregnant women being bloated at night, but who says you have to follow the rules? They're made to be broken, right?


----------



## HopeLove GR

i agree.. reading so much since i started ttc.. i think there are no rules .. good luck


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Isd it sounds promising. I would say good luck! We don't have any plans for Valentine's Day. At least not to my knowledge. I actually took the day off work because one of my work friends who's having a really rough patch and I are going to get her first tattoo. Being as I have 7, I'm taking a mental health day and she and I are spending Valentine's Day together. DH and I never go out on Valentine's Day as I hate going out to dinner that day. I was a waitress for years during college and it was always the worst day of the year to work and now it's just crowded. I guess you could say even with a husband I am still a bit of a scrooge on Valentine's. Right now, I'm just hoping that AF shows as early as possible so the day is not completely ruined.
> 
> Strange question. Is it possible to be bloated in the morning only? I ask because I put on FF that I was bloated today because on my way to work my fingers were little fat sausages from normal. But by now, they are back to normal? I don't feel bloated, just tired and sick. But I know my fingers were swollen this morning. Any ideas?

We've never gone out on Valentine's Day for the same reason. Too crowded! Also, being bloated in the morning randomly happens to me. I only know because I always take off my rings before I shower and some days (like this morning) it's really hard to do. But I just tested and they slid off easily. So definitely possible.


----------



## curiousowl

Okay, so I finally looked back at my old calendar to see if I'd recorded anything about when I went off the pill before and shockingly, I did! So that time from my withdrawal bleed I had a 36 day cycle before AF came on her own. If this time is similar then it seems unlikely I'm going to ovulate this cycle, unless I have a super short LP. I'm okay with that. Of course I'd prefer to O but I'm just so glad to have some sort of rough time frame. I know it might be different since that was in 2011 and I had been on a different pill but it's better than nothing. I'll try to hold off on more broad declarations that nothing is ever going to happen until at least CD37, lol.

Also, I think it's pretty funny that in 2011 when babies were the farthest thing from my brain I remember thinking I had a pretty normal length cycle when I went off the pill and being pleased that AF came so quickly on her own.


----------



## MgreenM

So, who is testing this week? And was there a decision for a group Valentines test? You ladies have been posting so much, it's hard to keep up! I love the TTC olympics thing! Too funny!

Sending baby dust your way!:dust:


----------



## HopeLove GR

Acording to the App i am using.. the Uglu AF id due tomorrow 12th or the 13th. if not (which i hope the case) i will be joining the team of testing on Valentines lol ..


----------



## Babarooskie

AF is expecting to arrive 02/17 so I'm going to test later this week... hoping for a BFP for V-day!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Best Luck :hugs:


----------



## lsd2721

So I just had a mental breakdown and cried! I think I am definitely out for this month. I tried really hard to hold on to hope. I had a bit of spotting earlier and took a temp soon after and it went up almost 1 degree but could have easily been because I don't feel so good with my cold. But just now feeling my bbs and they aren't as sore as they have been. I am cramping like my period is about to make an entrance. My husband was so nice though. He let me cry on his shoulder and also gave me my valentines day present early to help me feel better! (He got us tickets to see Elton John in concert on March 19th! I've always wanted to see him in concert!)


----------



## curiousowl

Awww :hugs: So sorry you're having a rough time. It'll be okay. And don't count yourself out until you're out!


----------



## HopeLove GR

I know how you feel.. i am in the very same boat.. but i didn't even dare to talk to him.. everytime i have my AF he hugs me and makes it easy but i look in his eyes and clearly he is sad although he never admited it .. hold on dear .. wait before you make ur conclusion.. also we are still young and hope is there prayer sent your way..


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> So I just had a mental breakdown and cried! I think I am definitely out for this month. I tried really hard to hold on to hope. I had a bit of spotting earlier and took a temp soon after and it went up almost 1 degree but could have easily been because I don't feel so good with my cold. But just now feeling my bbs and they aren't as sore as they have been. I am cramping like my period is about to make an entrance. My husband was so nice though. He let me cry on his shoulder and also gave me my valentines day present early to help me feel better! (He got us tickets to see Elton John in concert on March 19th! I've always wanted to see him in concert!)


:hugs:


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry. As it turns out, I'm concerned that I don't have a cold, but instead am getting the flu. I was feeling crappy this afternoon and by the time I got home I was achy and cold but my face was hot and my belly was very unsettled. We will see how I feel tomorrow. Time for early bed.


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Does anyone have any experience with count boost and motility boost? Looked at them today and are massive lol. It says two daily in separate doses but no chance of getting dh to take them off his own back in the morning or lunch will just be when I force him at dinner time. Therefore my question is is it better to have the two a day at the same time or if only having once a day should he just have one? Don't know what to do for the best, want to get the most of them since everyone has blooming seen them!

My hubby is on count boost and fertilaid. He takes them all at once for the same reason you are talking about. No way I could get him to take them 3 times a day. 



PDReggie said:


> That may be one of the funnier things I've heard in a while. I would go with curling. We need some good sweepers in the cm department. Clear the way straight to the bullseye! So, while I keep hoping AF doesn't show, I'm also kind of hoping she comes early since I'm pretty sure she IS coming. Has anyone else ever felt this way? Like, pms has made me so miserable that I just hope AF comes on so that my body goes back to normal?

Yes! I feel like this often. Just get here already! So sorry this is a rough cycle for you. Still hopeful for you though!




lsd2721 said:


> So I just had a mental breakdown and cried! I think I am definitely out for this month. I tried really hard to hold on to hope. I had a bit of spotting earlier and took a temp soon after and it went up almost 1 degree but could have easily been because I don't feel so good with my cold. But just now feeling my bbs and they aren't as sore as they have been. I am cramping like my period is about to make an entrance. My husband was so nice though. He let me cry on his shoulder and also gave me my valentines day present early to help me feel better! (He got us tickets to see Elton John in concert on March 19th! I've always wanted to see him in concert!)

Lots and lots of hugs! :hugs: I wouldn't put too much stock in the temp rise because my temp rises during the day from my AM temp. But you are definitely not out til AF shows! I'm sorry you are having such a rough day.


----------



## RForReal

PDReggie said:


> Sorry. As it turns out, I'm concerned that I don't have a cold, but instead am getting the flu. I was feeling crappy this afternoon and by the time I got home I was achy and cold but my face was hot and my belly was very unsettled. We will see how I feel tomorrow. Time for early bed.

Oh no! Feel better! Get some rest and drink lots of fluids.


----------



## DosPinkies

I apologize if the following are crappy replies or if I miss something. I don't feel well and am DRAINED. It's 8 and I'm fighting sleep, because I don't want to be wide awake at 3am. Ugh. 

lsd - I'm so sorry you're going through this, love. I know it's so hard to have symptoms of pregnancy and AF at the same time and have no idea from one minute to the next to be hopeful or crushed. Try to stay positive the best you can...I know that's really effing hard. We're here for you.

Reggie - I hope you feel better, darlin.


----------



## Meljenn

Aww that stinks that you girls are having a bad time and getting sick.

At times I think it is getting easier getting a BFN but I had a huge breakdown Sunday and cried my eyes out in my husbands arms. I had no idea ttc would be so painful.

Hopefully one of us will get a BFP this month so we can have hope and know that it is possible


----------



## DosPinkies

So random thing before I pass out for the night. I took my temp just to see if I happened to be running a fever (I'm super achy all over - knees, legs, hands, and fingers especially - sore throat and runny nose...worried about the flu or something else equally crappy)...and got a surprise. 96.71. Ummm...at 9:30 at night? I thought temps were higher later in the day? I even tried a different part of my mouth, and even though it was slightly higher, it was still 97.03. That's even well below my cover line. Anybody have thoughts on this? Normal, not normal?


----------



## RForReal

Hmm.. I wouldn't worry about it, just see what it is in the AM. Could be implantation dip but some women get a dip below cover line without being pregnant so no way to know for sure. Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## lsd2721

DosPinkies said:


> So random thing before I pass out for the night. I took my temp just to see if I happened to be running a fever (I'm super achy all over - knees, legs, hands, and fingers especially - sore throat and runny nose...worried about the flu or something else equally crappy)...and got a surprise. 96.71. Ummm...at 9:30 at night? I thought temps were higher later in the day? I even tried a different part of my mouth, and even though it was slightly higher, it was still 97.03. That's even well below my cover line. Anybody have thoughts on this? Normal, not normal?

I think we're twins today! So I obsess over my temp that went too high and you do the same with a lower temp! I am also SUPER achy all over, esp in my knees and legs, sore throat and runny nose. I am so repulsive that my husband won't let me kiss him on the mouth, only on the forehead. LOL

Your lower temp could be implantation dip but no way to really tell until the morning. :)


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks guys for being so nice! I just had a moment! I know I have only been trying for 3 months but I have been on my husband for children for 2 years now and I am finally getting my chance! I just want it to happen! Patience I know but I just broke down. I watched the rest of Season 3 of Sherlock. Good thing I saved the last one for a rainy day! Lifted my spirits!


----------



## lsd2721

PDReggie said:


> Sorry. As it turns out, I'm concerned that I don't have a cold, but instead am getting the flu. I was feeling crappy this afternoon and by the time I got home I was achy and cold but my face was hot and my belly was very unsettled. We will see how I feel tomorrow. Time for early bed.

I hate this cold/flu thing that is going around. I should have got my flu shot! I hardly get sick so I just never get that shot (I HATE shots! try to avoid at all cost)

Hope you feel better!

Here's to all of us feeling better!


----------



## MgreenM

I hope everyone is feeling better soon! This will be my plug for you all to get a flu shot if you haven't already! It's especially important once you are pregnant as your immune system gets all wacky. I get it every year through my employer as it is mandated if you work in a hospital.

On a side note, I think I know part of the reason I haven't been sleeping well...it's the work thing. Over the weekend, I slept MUCH better and then the last 2 nights I have had a hard time getting comfortable, staying asleep and been doing a lot of tossing and turning. I have had this before when I have been in a bad work situation. Luckily, counting today, only 4 more days at this job and then a week off in between! I am still feeling tremendously better this week than last though.

To those of you having a rough time right now: When you aren't BDing, temping, charting etc. - try to find something else to occupy your mind. I find reading helps me a lot right before bed. I know that it is hard to be patient when it is something you really want. People tell me all the time, "give yourself the same credit and patience you give your patients." but it is hard to do. I am always terribly impatient with myself. I wanted it done yesterday of course! But, it will happen. Whether you think the timing is right or not, it will happen when it is meant to happen. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## DosPinkies

Haha lsd, I guess we are twins, huh? Aren't we cute. (;

Welp, temp still low this morning. That was a giant drop for me. If it's still low tomorrow, I think I'll know I'm out. :(


----------



## ladders

Isd I'm so sorry you think af is coming, know your pain as it's horrible to see then you spend the next 24 hours trying to be positive and starting to get a bit excited again just for it to come full force and knock you down again. Really hope it doesn't and this is your month. 

Sounds like everyone feeling pretty rubbish with the flu hope your all feeling better soon just remember it's always better to have the cold yourself than dh have it because then the world is ending and you have to add nurse to the list of roles with wife, cleaner, organiser, pa etc lol

Dos your not out until the witch comes don't get too upset with temps because might not mean anything bad, have my fingers crossed for you

Mgreen glad your feeling better this week, btw how long was you trying before your bfp?


----------



## MrsKChicago

We've all had our freak out days, lsd. Hope you're feeling better soon.

Mgreen, I hope things improve at the new job.


----------



## PDReggie

Hey guys,
Well update...I woke up at 1 am last night with horrible upper stomach cramps. Assumed that meant AF was on her way or I really was getting the flu. Then woke up this morning and no AF, temp still up and feeling much better than yesterday. Still feel kind of crappy but way better than I did last night. Thinking my lunch yesterday may have been off and made my stomach upset. I would use this as an excuse to get all excited and symptom spot but I really am just not feeling it this month. I don't know how to explain. I have a random symptom and get all excited and then I just am like never mind it's not that. So I officially have no idea what the heck is wrong with me other than perhaps I am nuts. That seems to be my best choice. I did get out of the shower this morning and had a rash all over my stomach and chest. I guess, I should have turned down the hot water instead of using it to feel better!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm starting to see the appeal of OPKs, even if they do sound like a major hassle. I really suspect I ovulated earlier this cycle. I'm pretty regular, but my cycles have ranged from 27-30 days in the six months or so that I've been keeping track, so it's not unlikely.  I changed one of my tickers so I can keep track of when I think I ovulated, and when averages say I ovulated. If I don't get pregnant this month, I may get some OPKs. I know I don't have the discipline to temp.

(And now, looking at the new ticker, I have to remind myself that, while gas is a symptom of pregnancy, it's also a symptom of sausage and pepperoni pizza :pizza:)


----------



## curiousowl

Okay, I'll get excited for you Reggie :) I know you weren't super positive about your timing this month but I don't know. 14DPO and still high temps with no AF. Any plans to test?

So DH was telling me last night that a woman in his office just announced that she's pregnant with twins and another guy just announced that his wife is pregnant. He said he's really excited for them but that he did have a slight twinge. Like aw, I wish it was us. That just made me smile. My DH is not one to ever feel that way so it was kinda cute to hear him admit that.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsK, my Dr did tell me that OPKs are her top recommendation for people to increase their chances of conceiving each month so it can't hurt!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks for the tip. I'm trying not to obsess. It's only my first cycle trying, so I'm trying to just see what happens for awhile. I'm going into my busy busy busy season at work, though, so it might be a good idea to be able to pinpoint when we have to just suck it up and find time to BD next month even if we're cranky and exhausted.


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> Okay, I'll get excited for you Reggie :) I know you weren't super positive about your timing this month but I don't know. 14DPO and still high temps with no AF. Any plans to test?

I just started temping this month so I have no idea what my normal LP is. Based on my past periods, FF thinks I will start AF tomorrow or Thursday. However, it could be up to Sunday at 16 DPO and I just am going to have a long cycle. So I figure whatever comes this month does. I won't let myself get excited until I am at least late. It's hard to do because I want it so bad but I also know that it was a bad month with timing and I really have no feeling of "this could be a symptom" Considering how much I normally symptom spot I figure my body is just like don't even worry about it this month.



MrsKChicago said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm trying not to obsess. It's only my first cycle trying, so I'm trying to just see what happens for awhile. I'm going into my busy busy busy season at work, though, so it might be a good idea to be able to pinpoint when we have to just suck it up and find time to BD next month even if we're cranky and exhausted.

I am planning on doing opks next month also. Just to see if they give me the same date as temping. I figure even if I only do it for a few months at least I will have a good idea of what my body is doing when.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, so I've been going mostly by CM to determine ovulation. I got a little spotting a couple days ago, and not much in the way of ewcm the past day, which is what made me think I ovulated early. And I just got a little more spotting, which is definitely way too early for anything like implantation. I psyched myself into thinking I ovulated early last month, too. My body is such an a-hole  I'm starting to suspect I'd obsess _less_ peeing on sticks every day


----------



## ladders

Mrsk that made me laugh I'm just the same u think it's a good sign im all gassy then I remember I had a massive plate of beans on toast for breakfast lol

Pd sounds promising my fingers crossed for you that af stays away and this is your month!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hey Laddies... i am expecting my AF today but last night around 1 am i got up sweating so i asked my hubby to turn the AC on and in the morning i asked him and he wasn't that hot.. i checked my tem and it was 36.4 c (97.52F)... still no symptoms at all.. even the normal AF symptoms are not there .. just started work and i cant even concentrate from worry.. any ideas there !!!


----------



## lsd2721

Well, AF arrived today! :( Oh well. Moving on to next cycle! Let's hope this one sticks!

MrsK I am right there with you! My body is so cruel! That or we're all just obsessing and reading in to everything a bit much! But we're just so excited! Our bodies should know not to mess with us!

PD your temps do look really good!

Dos, Isn't it a bit early for you to be getting your period or is that normal?! It could be implantation dip?!


----------



## HopeLove GR

ISD sorry for that, i know how you feel .. next cycle are you planning to OPK ??


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry Isd. That sucks. Good luck for next month. :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Sorry to hear that isd, its such a b****@** when af arrives, hope your ok

So far no symptoms whatsoever so just adding to my pessimism this cycle. Why do we have to ttc! Why can't you just decide your ready and it happens all nice and easy without all the stress


----------



## ladders

HopeLove GR said:


> Hey Laddies... i am expecting my AF today but last night around 1 am i got up sweating so i asked my hubby to turn the AC on and in the morning i asked him and he wasn't that hot.. i checked my tem and it was 36.4 c (97.52F)... still no symptoms at all.. even the normal AF symptoms are not there .. just started work and i cant even concentrate from worry.. any ideas there !!!

If af not arrived then fingers crossed its your bfp! Have you tested at all?


----------



## curiousowl

Awww, darn! So sorry to hear that isd. :hug: Enjoy a glass of wine on Valentine's at least.


----------



## HopeLove GR

ladders said:


> If af not arrived then fingers crossed its your bfp! Have you tested at all?

Hi Dear .. i am too scared to test.. its still the morning here and it usually comes midday.. so i am having all my finfers crossed... if i dont have it today or tomorrow then i will... but feeling very very hot is the only symptom i have .. nothing else at all :( deep inside i know i am out this month that why i bout the 50 LH test but i am still praying i am wrong ..


----------



## ladders

HopeLove GR said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> If af not arrived then fingers crossed its your bfp! Have you tested at all?
> 
> Hi Dear .. i am too scared to test.. its still the morning here and it usually comes midday.. so i am having all my finfers crossed... if i dont have it today or tomorrow then i will... but feeling very very hot is the only symptom i have .. nothing else at all :( deep inside i know i am out this month that why i bout the 50 LH test but i am still praying i am wrong ..Click to expand...

I know how you feel I'm getting too scared to test early as after six cycles of bfns from 10dpo till af I can stand to see another one and it just stretches out the stress. Not testing at least i have hope for longer! Will have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks ladies! I came to terms with it last night! Feel much better about it today! Just glad it came a bit early so now I can move on to this cycle. Plus my husband has been home all day due to the University shutting down due to cold weather possibly icing up the roads(us Mississippians don't know how to handle cold weather so the whole place just shuts down!). So it's helped having him home.

Hope, I am definitely using OPKs. I use the digital clearblue ones with the smiley faces. It takes all the guess work out of whether or not the lines are the same intensity! I used it last cycle so I'll use the same this cycle!


----------



## MgreenM

lsd- bummer!

Ok, so someone (I forget who because you ladies posted a lot while I was at work!:blush:) asked how long we were TTC before our bfp. So, my period started 1-2 days before our wedding (yeah, really sucky). On the honeymoon we only used protection once and it wasn't very successful. With discussion, we basically decided we were NTNP and wanted to let nature take it's course. After bfn in November, I started to be a little more aggressive in timing BDing but really nothing formal. And in Dec. we didn't BD very much...got my bfp in January. So not sure if you can really call it 3 cycles...I never used anything beyond our regular old sex drive. I am glad I didn't. I think using opks or checking CM would have really driven me crazy and stressed me out. And in all reality, I think my Dec-Jan cycle we just relaxed and didn't think about it much as I had my interview scheduled and we were concerned a little bit about timing...well...that approach got us our bfp!

Hope this helps.


----------



## RForReal

MrsKChicago said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm trying not to obsess. It's only my first cycle trying, so I'm trying to just see what happens for awhile. I'm going into my busy busy busy season at work, though, so it might be a good idea to be able to pinpoint when we have to just suck it up and find time to BD next month even if we're cranky and exhausted.

I am really glad I started using OPKs because my cycle is normally 27-29 days but I ovulate on cd15 to cd17. Never would have thought that based on the average 14 day LP. Mine is 11-13 days, usually 12. 



lsd2721 said:


> Well, AF arrived today! :( Oh well. Moving on to next cycle! Let's hope this one sticks!
> 
> MrsK I am right there with you! My body is so cruel! That or we're all just obsessing and reading in to everything a bit much! But we're just so excited! Our bodies should know not to mess with us!
> 
> PD your temps do look really good!
> 
> Dos, Isn't it a bit early for you to be getting your period or is that normal?! It could be implantation dip?!

So sorry! :hugs: 




HopeLove GR said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> If af not arrived then fingers crossed its your bfp! Have you tested at all?
> 
> Hi Dear .. i am too scared to test.. its still the morning here and it usually comes midday.. so i am having all my finfers crossed... if i dont have it today or tomorrow then i will... but feeling very very hot is the only symptom i have .. nothing else at all :( deep inside i know i am out this month that why i bout the 50 LH test but i am still praying i am wrong ..Click to expand...

Any update? Hoping this is your BFP!


----------



## RForReal

Oh and Reggie! your chart looks really promising! Looking forward to seeing an update soon!


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> Hey guys,
> Well update...I woke up at 1 am last night with horrible upper stomach cramps. Assumed that meant AF was on her way or I really was getting the flu. Then woke up this morning and no AF, temp still up and feeling much better than yesterday. Still feel kind of crappy but way better than I did last night. Thinking my lunch yesterday may have been off and made my stomach upset. I would use this as an excuse to get all excited and symptom spot but I really am just not feeling it this month. I don't know how to explain. I have a random symptom and get all excited and then I just am like never mind it's not that. So I officially have no idea what the heck is wrong with me other than perhaps I am nuts. That seems to be my best choice. I did get out of the shower this morning and had a rash all over my stomach and chest. I guess, I should have turned down the hot water instead of using it to feel better!

I'm sorry you're feeling crappy but glad today is better. Everything you're describing as far as how you're feeling emotional/symptom spotting/etc sounds JUST like me. If you're nuts, we're all nuts, so at least you're in good company.  Fingers still crossed for you.



curiousowl said:


> Okay, I'll get excited for you Reggie :) I know you weren't super positive about your timing this month but I don't know. 14DPO and still high temps with no AF. Any plans to test?
> 
> So DH was telling me last night that a woman in his office just announced that she's pregnant with twins and another guy just announced that his wife is pregnant. He said he's really excited for them but that he did have a slight twinge. Like aw, I wish it was us. That just made me smile. My DH is not one to ever feel that way so it was kinda cute to hear him admit that.

That's adorable. I wish mine showed that from time to time.



HopeLove GR said:


> Hey Laddies... i am expecting my AF today but last night around 1 am i got up sweating so i asked my hubby to turn the AC on and in the morning i asked him and he wasn't that hot.. i checked my tem and it was 36.4 c (97.52F)... still no symptoms at all.. even the normal AF symptoms are not there .. just started work and i cant even concentrate from worry.. any ideas there !!!

Fingers crossed it stays away!!



lsd2721 said:


> Well, AF arrived today! :( Oh well. Moving on to next cycle! Let's hope this one sticks!
> 
> MrsK I am right there with you! My body is so cruel! That or we're all just obsessing and reading in to everything a bit much! But we're just so excited! Our bodies should know not to mess with us!
> 
> PD your temps do look really good!
> 
> Dos, Isn't it a bit early for you to be getting your period or is that normal?! It could be implantation dip?!

Well POOP, lsd. I was really having high hopes for you, darlin. I'm so sorry. On to next cycle! :hugs:



ladders said:


> Sorry to hear that isd, its such a b****@** when af arrives, hope your ok
> 
> So far no symptoms whatsoever so just adding to my pessimism this cycle. Why do we have to ttc! Why can't you just decide your ready and it happens all nice and easy without all the stress

:hugs:<3<3<3


----------



## Babarooskie

lsd2721 said:


> Thanks ladies! I came to terms with it last night! Feel much better about it today! Just glad it came a bit early so now I can move on to this cycle. Plus my husband has been home all day due to the University shutting down due to cold weather possibly icing up the roads(us Mississippians don't know how to handle cold weather so the whole place just shuts down!). So it's helped having him home.
> 
> Hope, I am definitely using OPKs. I use the digital clearblue ones with the smiley faces. It takes all the guess work out of whether or not the lines are the same intensity! I used it last cycle so I'll use the same this cycle!

So sorry about your visitor for the month!


----------



## Babarooskie

So... yesterday I was feeling super, duper crappy: headache, feverish, nausea, stuffy nose. Either flu or symptoms. However, today I feel fine, plus I got my flu shot at work (I work in a hospital). Then I tested this morning and another BFN. I'm not going to test anymore until AF is expected to arrive. 
I must have been a massochist in a previous life.


----------



## HopeLove GR

not yet :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, I'm sorry the witch got you, lsd :(

I went shopping with a friend today and we stopped at See's candy. I found a chocolate cigar, so I picked it up. If I end up pregnant soon, it'll be a fun way to tell the husband :D


----------



## DosPinkies

Yes, it's way too early for AF to be coming...at least 4-5 days early. I don't feel like it's coming either...no cramping, no spotting. I compared this month's temps to last month, and I did not drop down to 97.2ish until the day AF showed up full force - which was after 2 days of spotting. I am praying SO hard that this is an implantation dip! I can hardly contain myself...I'm nervous and excited and in a constant fight between positive and negative thoughts. All I want is to go to sleep and wake up with a high temp again. :shock: <--- this is the best stressed smiley I can find...I really need a smiley pulling his damn hair out for accuracy.

Edit: I know the temps don't really count unless it's a waking temp, BUT...I took it just now and it was back up to 98.25. When compared to last night's 96.whatever at 9:30...well...hope is still kinda alive for the elusive ID! We'll see what my waking temp is tomorrow...


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Sorry to hear that isd, its such a b****@** when af arrives, hope your ok
> 
> So far no symptoms whatsoever so just adding to my pessimism this cycle. Why do we have to ttc! Why can't you just decide your ready and it happens all nice and easy without all the stress

So what does the curse mean? I like using your phrases and screwing with my co-workers.



HopeLove GR said:


> not yet :(

Good luck!



RForReal said:


> Oh and Reggie! your chart looks really promising! Looking forward to seeing an update soon!

I don't get too excited about the temps. Last month it wad 98.9 F (37.17 C) the day prior to starting spotting and the day I started spotting it was 98.4 F (36.89 C) so it drops really fast the day af arrives. Aren't we all proud of my googling temp converts! :thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

Babarooskie said:


> So... yesterday I was feeling super, duper crappy: headache, feverish, nausea, stuffy nose. Either flu or symptoms. However, today I feel fine, plus I got my flu shot at work (I work in a hospital). Then I tested this morning and another BFN. I'm not going to test anymore until AF is expected to arrive.
> I must have been a massochist in a previous life.

Aw, sorry about the BFN. Crossing my fingers it was just too early!




MrsKChicago said:


> I went shopping with a friend today and we stopped at See's candy. I found a chocolate cigar, so I picked it up. If I end up pregnant soon, it'll be a fun way to tell the husband :D

That's a super cute idea, love it!




DosPinkies said:


> Yes, it's way too early for AF to be coming...at least 4-5 days early. I don't feel like it's coming either...no cramping, no spotting. I compared this month's temps to last month, and I did not drop down to 97.2ish until the day AF showed up full force - which was after 2 days of spotting. I am praying SO hard that this is an implantation dip! I can hardly contain myself...I'm nervous and excited and in a constant fight between positive and negative thoughts. All I want is to go to sleep and wake up with a high temp again. :shock: <--- this is the best stressed smiley I can find...I really need a smiley pulling his damn hair out for accuracy.

Eeee! That's super exciting! I can't wait until you test!




PDReggie said:


> I don't get too excited about the temps. Last month it wad 98.9 F (37.17 C) the day prior to starting spotting and the day I started spotting it was 98.4 F (36.89 C) so it drops really fast the day af arrives. Aren't we all proud of my googling temp converts! :thumbup:

That makes sense. It's so annoying that there's all these things that can MAYBE be positive signs.


----------



## HopeLove GR

nothing nothing nothing.. this waiting game is driving me crazy ... last cycle it was one day late so seems its the same this one .. either in or out i just want to know >_<


----------



## RForReal

Fingers crossed! Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## ladders

PDReggie said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that isd, its such a b****@** when af arrives, hope your ok
> 
> So far no symptoms whatsoever so just adding to my pessimism this cycle. Why do we have to ttc! Why can't you just decide your ready and it happens all nice and easy without all the stress
> 
> So what does the curse mean? I like using your phrases and screwing with my co-workers.
> 
> Ha ha I didn't realise I used different phrases that's made me chuckle. The expletives just blanked out the word ******* (excuse my french!) So I'd be careful using that to your co workers lolClick to expand...


----------



## DosPinkies

HopeLove GR said:


> nothing nothing nothing.. this waiting game is driving me crazy ... last cycle it was one day late so seems its the same this one .. either in or out i just want to know >_<

Fingers crossed! Hope she still hasn't arrived!


----------



## PDReggie

HopeLove GR said:


> nothing nothing nothing.. this waiting game is driving me crazy ... last cycle it was one day late so seems its the same this one .. either in or out i just want to know >_<

Good luck!!!!



DosPinkies said:


> Yes, it's way too early for AF to be coming...at least 4-5 days early. I don't feel like it's coming either...no cramping, no spotting. I compared this month's temps to last month, and I did not drop down to 97.2ish until the day AF showed up full force - which was after 2 days of spotting. I am praying SO hard that this is an implantation dip! I can hardly contain myself...I'm nervous and excited and in a constant fight between positive and negative thoughts. All I want is to go to sleep and wake up with a high temp again. :shock: <--- this is the best stressed smiley I can find...I really need a smiley pulling his damn hair out for accuracy.
> 
> Edit: I know the temps don't really count unless it's a waking temp, BUT...I took it just now and it was back up to 98.25. When compared to last night's 96.whatever at 9:30...well...hope is still kinda alive for the elusive ID! We'll see what my waking temp is tomorrow...

Your chart looks pretty good this morning!



ladders said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladders said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that isd, its such a b****@** when af arrives, hope your ok
> 
> So far no symptoms whatsoever so just adding to my pessimism this cycle. Why do we have to ttc! Why can't you just decide your ready and it happens all nice and easy without all the stress
> 
> So what does the curse mean? I like using your phrases and screwing with my co-workers.
> 
> Ha ha I didn't realise I used different phrases that's made me chuckle. The expletives just blanked out the word ******* (excuse my french!) So I'd be careful using that to your co workers lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's not really that you use different words, it's the cadence of your speech. Such as "that's made me chuckle." It's just slightly different from the way that I or most Americans I know would say that sentence that it confuses my co-workers and they give me a strange look. but none of them will ask about it. So, it amuses me. I think I may be a pretty mean person! I will be sure to use the ****** in my everyday speech!
> 
> So my temp is still up but I'm pretty sure that's a fever and not anything fun. I feel like crap. I went to bed at 8:30 last night because my body hurt and I was miserable. I still have the stupid rash on my stomach. It doesn't itch or hurt, just tiny red dots. :growlmad: I think I have caught the plague. That is my newest theory.Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> I went shopping with a friend today and we stopped at See's candy. I found a chocolate cigar, so I picked it up. If I end up pregnant soon, it'll be a fun way to tell the husband :D
> 
> That's a super cute idea, love it!Click to expand...

Thanks! I was totally gonna be boring and just be like, "Hey, I'm pregnant!" when it happened, but the cigar was too cute. And any excuse for good chocolate, right?

I turned my ticker back to normal, since I'm pretty sure I'm just crazy and I did ovulate yesterday, right on schedule. Ordering OPKs as soon as AF comes.

It's kind of crazy thinking I could be well on my way to pregnant _right now_. Trying really hard not to get my hopes up. I know the odds of success on your first cycle aren't too high, but I have that stupid voice in my head telling me that things will be different for _me_, because I'm _special_. And the timing would be so good this month... As if 90% of women TTC don't get that same feeling  I'll get more realistic once I'm a few cycles in, right? This is gonna be the longest 2 weeks of my life.

How's everyone else today? Any good signs from anyone? I'm symptom spotting for you all until I'm far enough past ovulation to symptom spot for myself ;) If it's not my month, it better be someone's!


----------



## lsd2721

Hope, keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)

Dos, I agree with everyone, your chart looks good! Crossing my fingers that it's implantation dip! 

PD, I hope you start feeling better!!

So for the past few days I have had a cyst in my vagina (sorry not really a nice sensitive way to say this). Which is kind of normal for me, I tend to get cysts there sometimes. But now I have two, one on either side. UGH. Doesn't hurt unless I wipe after using the bathroom. UGH. I have having PCOS!


----------



## DosPinkies

Reggie & lsd - thank you! I would have felt better if my temp jumped all the way back up, but that's just greedy. Lol. All in all, there's still hope it was an implantation dip. Time will tell.

Oh and I agree that I love the way she phrases things! I like to use British phrases with my students sometimes, just so that they'll ask me what it means and it can be a little random teaching opportunity.

Mrs. K - hey, there are women who get a BFP on cycle 1 (and everyone hates them...lol, jk!). There's nothing saying it can't be you. Fx!

Sooo I'm going through this terrible internal struggle between thinking I really might be pregnant this time and refusing to admit that possibility. Ugggh, this wait sucks. My temp went back up-ish today. Some of my symptoms are a little better, but I still have some. For instance, my freaking boobies look straight-up like a road map. Like...I think my nipples must be planning a roadtrip to Texas. 

The plan is to test tomorrow morning. After the temp drop thing I'm too excited to wait until V-day. Tomorrow will be 11dpo, so I'm hoping with a frer I might be able to see something. And if it's completely negative, maybe it'll help to start letting myself down easy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's sounds really promising, Dos! Fingers crossed for a happy update tomorrow morning!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck dos! I was starting to get excited for a little bit, then I started slight cramps. This TWW is for the birds. Is it wrong that I put my head down on my desk earlier and actually contemplated taking a nap at work? I guess I should take some sick time and go home but I feel ok. Just exhausted. Got the bloated in the morning only thing again today. I am now thinking that I may have my heater in my car just running too high. It was -9 out this morning so I had the thing cranked pretty high. So, the moral of my long winded story is that I keep hoping, feeling like I'm stupid to hope this month, then going nuts and hoping and etc.


----------



## imphope

So most of my friends either got pregnant on the first try, or they went through a year+ of agony. Some even IVF. Since we didn't get it on the first try, I'm afraid I'm looking at a long road ahead. I don't mind waiting a few months, bit if this journey takes longer than a year, I'm going to really struggle. I wish I had a earring or something. FYI: I'm in the Tww of my second cycle. 6dpo


----------



## imphope

Oops, I meant 'warning' not earring. Silly phone.


----------



## ladders

Dos looking good so far I'm really excited for you! 

Pd I really hope you feel better soon

Well today i have been the most miserable cow ever! Every little thing has irritated me and I feel so bloody grumpy! Also felt some back pains like af coming but it's not due till Tuesday and I'm never this early. My feelings are like when I'm due on though so I'm really confused. Maybe just an unrelated grumpy day!

Hope everyone else has had a better day than me!


----------



## PDReggie

I hope you feel better ladders. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it's just a bad day!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> The plan is to test tomorrow morning. After the temp drop thing I'm too excited to wait until V-day. Tomorrow will be 11dpo, so I'm hoping with a frer I might be able to see something. And if it's completely negative, maybe it'll help to start letting myself down easy.

I'll be sure to check in first thing tomorrow for an update! 

:dust: to everyone in the TWW. I'm thinking good thoughts for all of you!


----------



## HotMessJess84

DosPinkies said:


> Reggie & lsd - thank you! I would have felt better if my temp jumped all the way back up, but that's just greedy. Lol. All in all, there's still hope it was an implantation dip. Time will tell.
> 
> Oh and I agree that I love the way she phrases things! I like to use British phrases with my students sometimes, just so that they'll ask me what it means and it can be a little random teaching opportunity.
> 
> Mrs. K - hey, there are women who get a BFP on cycle 1 (and everyone hates them...lol, jk!). There's nothing saying it can't be you. Fx!
> 
> Sooo I'm going through this terrible internal struggle between thinking I really might be pregnant this time and refusing to admit that possibility. Ugggh, this wait sucks. My temp went back up-ish today. Some of my symptoms are a little better, but I still have some. For instance, my freaking boobies look straight-up like a road map. Like...I think my nipples must be planning a roadtrip to Texas.
> 
> The plan is to test tomorrow morning. After the temp drop thing I'm too excited to wait until V-day. Tomorrow will be 11dpo, so I'm hoping with a frer I might be able to see something. And if it's completely negative, maybe it'll help to start letting myself down easy.

Fx crossed for you!! Really hoping it happens this cycle. Lmao on road trip to Texas! :)


----------



## HopeLove GR

still waiting .. very bad back pain but thats the usual.. i just hate waiting .. either in or out .. i still have no sysmptoms of either AF or Pg. can't dare to test.. my cycle is 27-28 days ... .so if i don't have it by today i will test early thing n the morning ... please girls keeps me in your prayers..


----------



## ladders

Good luck hope keep us informed! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## HopeLove GR

Any BFP i missed due to the time difference lovely laddies.. i really hope it is the month to at least one of us :dust:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Tiny whine. I'm pretending I'm pregnant during the 2 week wait (besides a cheater glass of champagne when we celebrate Valentine's Day). I have terrible chronic insomnia, takes me forever to fall asleep and then I wake up a million times a night. The only thing that's ever gotten it even close to under control is melatonin at bedtime, and now I can't take it. I miss my sleepy pills :( :( :( I've found substitutes or managed without for everything else I take, but I've never found anything else that helps me sleep without making me useless the next day.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hey dear .. i work in sleep medicine.. there are few little things that can help .. try to reduce light in your room for at least an hour before you sleep .. so turn the tv off and sit in bed with minimal light ... dont eat or even exercise for few hours before bed and if you can drink camomile tea that can relax you for a bit. these all can help but not 100% would work unless you relax... bext luck :) and sure wine on Valintines for me as well... i think my feeling is right and he is taking me out... work is 2 stressful these days ..


----------



## MrsKChicago

HopeLove GR said:


> Hey dear .. i work in sleep medicine.. there are few little things that can help .. try to reduce light in your room for at least an hour before you sleep .. so turn the tv off and sit in bed with minimal light ... dont eat or even exercise for few hours before bed and if you can drink camomile tea that can relax you for a bit. these all can help but not 100% would work unless you relax... bext luck :) and sure wine on Valintines for me as well... i think my feeling is right and he is taking me out... work is 2 stressful these days ..

Thanks, hon. I've tried just about everything, and most if it doesn't make much of a dent :( I do a little better now that I'm a lot more careful about caffeine later in the day. I've had trouble sleeping as long as I can remember, even as a little kid. I just have to hope that pregnancy fatigue cancels out insomnia :sleep:

Maybe once I'm actually pregnant, the midwife can recommend something safe to take.

I hope your husband takes you somewhere fun! We're being mature adults and going to Medieval Times ;)


----------



## DosPinkies

Freak. Ing. Out. I started spotting. Pink-ish. Omg. I'm on CD22...25 day cycles. But I think I started spotting on 24 last month, which was early. So 22 is really early. It seems early but the more I think about it...it's probably AF. Could it be implantation bleeding the day after a dip? I thought it comes on the same day. 

Well, dammit.


----------



## MrsKChicago

DosPinkies said:


> Freak. Ing. Out. I started spotting. Pink-ish. Omg. I'm on CD22...25 day cycles. But I think I started spotting on 24 last month, which was early. So 22 is really early. It seems early but the more I think about it...it's probably AF. Could it be implantation bleeding the day after a dip? I thought it comes on the same day.
> 
> Well, dammit.

Omg! I don't know about temps, but that's really promising, I think! Exciting!!


----------



## curiousowl

I don't know for sure but I think it'd definitely be possible to have spotting the day after implantation. Don't freak out! Unless you're positive it's AF, test tomorrow, it'd be so great for you to have an answer.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, It could be implantation bleeding! I surely hope so! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HopeLove GR

ISD how are you today??


----------



## lsd2721

Hope, I've been alright today, bit of cramping and normal period things! Trying to focus on how I am going to change things and up my chances this cycle. Just keeping positive this cycle!

Any news on you? Testing soon?! You know, I have just now realized you are from Australia. What part? My husband is Australian. I lived in Sydney for 4 years and really loved it!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hey dear .. i know how you feel.. i truly wish you will have your bfp soon (very soon). i am on my day 28 now (usually 27-28 cycle)... i started to have my abdomenal pain now and i had back pain since yesterday.. i am so annoyed and upset.. cant concentrate much which is even more annoying. usually i have my AF the second half of the day and i am so negative now that i am so sure that i am out and it might come any minute now... 
i am from sydney .. which part of australia he is? Sydney is great and i love it 2 :) you are welcome to visit anytime ^_^


----------



## lsd2721

I know that the meltdown that I had, the crying, eating a piece of pie, and watching Sherlock and having a night of sulking really helped! 

I hope that it's not AF for you! Keeping positive thoughts for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## PDReggie

DosPinkies said:


> Freak. Ing. Out. I started spotting. Pink-ish. Omg. I'm on CD22...25 day cycles. But I think I started spotting on 24 last month, which was early. So 22 is really early. It seems early but the more I think about it...it's probably AF. Could it be implantation bleeding the day after a dip? I thought it comes on the same day.
> 
> Well, dammit.

I will keep my fingers crossed that it's implantation bleeding! 



HopeLove GR said:


> Hey dear .. i know how you feel.. i truly wish you will have your bfp soon (very soon). i am on my day 28 now (usually 27-28 cycle)... i started to have my abdomenal pain now and i had back pain since yesterday.. i am so annoyed and upset.. cant concentrate much which is even more annoying. usually i have my AF the second half of the day and i am so negative now that i am so sure that i am out and it might come any minute now...
> i am from sydney .. which part of australia he is? Sydney is great and i love it 2 :) you are welcome to visit anytime ^_^

Australia is totally on my bucket list! One day I will get there! Hopefully this time of year since there is feet of snow on the ground currently. I just had to climb a snow mound the get my garbage cans back!

So, cramps and backache which means AF will probably show tomorrow. The only amusing part of that is that if it does start tomorrow, my last 5 cycles will be 30, 31, 32, 33, and 34 days. In order. This could get interesting. Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## imphope

Isd and Mrsk.... I see you both have a ticker and a chart in your signature. I am unable to add a ticker to mine because bnb says it's too long to paste into. Can either of you help me figure out how to add it? I know how to get the ovulation chart in.


----------



## MgreenM

dos and hope - good luck! lots of :dust::dust::dust: I look forward to reading results tomorrow!

It's started snowing...part of me wants to call out tomorrow...but if I do that, I will lose out on money that I would get when they payout PTO when I leave this job. 2 more days ladies! My mood continues to be pretty good, I really think it's because of the job change...the job has been such a stressor for me.


----------



## DosPinkies

Could you be using the wrong code? The only one that would work is the bbcode.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine are both tickers, so maybe they have shorter code than charts? Can you copy and paste what you're trying to put into your signature into this thread, or send me a message? I might be able to figure it out.


----------



## PDReggie

MgreenM said:


> dos and hope - good luck! lots of :dust::dust::dust: I look forward to reading results tomorrow!
> 
> It's started snowing...part of me wants to call out tomorrow...but if I do that, I will lose out on money that I would get when they payout PTO when I leave this job. 2 more days ladies! My mood continues to be pretty good, I really think it's because of the job change...the job has been such a stressor for me.

Glad to hear you are doing better! Hopefully, the job will be great and you will continue to do well.


----------



## Miskas mommy

LSD So sorry hun! i was hoping for you this month! stupid bodies.. 

Still no real symptoms here either way... still super stuffed up...

how is everyone else feeling? i know someone else was suffering with this nasty cold..


----------



## HopeLove GR

the ugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out


----------



## PDReggie

Miskas mommy said:


> LSD So sorry hun! i was hoping for you this month! stupid bodies..
> 
> Still no real symptoms here either way... still super stuffed up...
> 
> how is everyone else feeling? i know someone else was suffering with this nasty cold..

Thought I had the flu. May have actually. Still have a rash on stomach but feeling tons better than I did the past 2 nights. Good luck this month and stay wArm up there!



HopeLove GR said:


> the hugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out

That sucks. I wish we could just all will each other to get our BFPs. :hugs: drink away your stress or eat it away. Or both! I will keep my fingers crossed for you next month.


----------



## MgreenM

HopeLove GR said:


> the ugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out

bummer!


----------



## Gingerpoppy

I am so sorry ladies!! I am not sure if I am going to make it :( I am cramping like crazy and my back is killing me


----------



## DosPinkies

HopeLove GR said:


> the ugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out

I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## lsd2721

HopeLove GR said:


> the ugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out

aww. I'm so sorry! :( :( Have a good cry and some good junk food! :)



Gingerpoppy said:


> I am so sorry ladies!! I am not sure if I am going to make it :( I am cramping like crazy and my back is killing me

I'm sorry! I hope you're wrong though!



imphope said:


> Isd and Mrsk.... I see you both have a ticker and a chart in your signature. I am unable to add a ticker to mine because bnb says it's too long to paste into. Can either of you help me figure out how to add it? I know how to get the ovulation chart in.

What code are you using? Can you copy and past the bbcode?


----------



## lsd2721

Also, I have a question. I know we're not all doctors but thought maybe ya'll might have some ideas. I have googled it a bit and plan on making an appointment with my Obgyn. Since I had that miscarriage or chemical my periods haven't been the same. They aren't as heavy and much shorter. Have been lasting 2-3 days. Is this still normal? Am I crazy? or just worrying too much?


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> You know, I have just now realized you are from Australia. What part? My husband is Australian. I lived in Sydney for 4 years and really loved it!




HopeLove GR said:


> i am from sydney .. which part of australia he is? Sydney is great and i love it 2 :) you are welcome to visit anytime ^_^

I'm going to have to talk to both of you! DH is going to Australia for work in July or so and I'm definitely tagging along. Will need to pick your brains :D

Sorry to hear about AF, Hope :(




MgreenM said:


> It's started snowing...part of me wants to call out tomorrow...but if I do that, I will lose out on money that I would get when they payout PTO when I leave this job. 2 more days ladies! My mood continues to be pretty good, I really think it's because of the job change...the job has been such a stressor for me.

Just be careful! I was driving home an hour ago and almost skidded twice in my neighborhood!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:



> Freak. Ing. Out. I started spotting. Pink-ish. Omg. I'm on CD22...25 day cycles. But I think I started spotting on 24 last month, which was early. So 22 is really early. It seems early but the more I think about it...it's probably AF. Could it be implantation bleeding the day after a dip? I thought it comes on the same day.
> 
> Well, dammit.

You can definitely get spotting not on the day of implantation. I can't wait to see an update tomorrow! Good luck! Fingers and toes crossed for you!




HopeLove GR said:


> the ugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out

Sorry! :hugs: 


I now have an appointment scheduled with the fertility specialist at the end of this month. I'm a little nervous but glad that we are hopefully going to get some advice and a plan.


----------



## RForReal

Mgreen be careful! My office is already closed tomorrow so I'll be working from home. It's supposed to be a mess out there.


----------



## RForReal

Reggie your chart looks really good! When are you testing?


----------



## ladders

HopeLove GR said:


> the ugly red face just came.. i hate hate hate it :( i am out

Really sorry to hear that, we all feel your pain. I usually spend the whole four days of af grumping, drinking wine and eating pizza. Be nice to yourself while your on because it's a sucky time. :hugs:


----------



## ladders

DosPinkies said:


> Freak. Ing. Out. I started spotting. Pink-ish. Omg. I'm on CD22...25 day cycles. But I think I started spotting on 24 last month, which was early. So 22 is really early. It seems early but the more I think about it...it's probably AF. Could it be implantation bleeding the day after a dip? I thought it comes on the same day.
> 
> Well, dammit.

Dos I'm getting more and more excited for you! When are you testing?


----------



## DosPinkies

Well it's 4am and I'm awake. It was the worst night of sleep ever. I was too amped up to sleep. I'm not kidding - I even tried counting sheep. Literally. My temp went back down some, but because I never had more than an hour straight up sleep, I don't know how seriously I should take it, ya know? On top of that, I really thought I had one FRER left and NOPE. All I had was a cheapie that's not very sensitive - took it and it was a bfn. But even the control line was kinda light...crappy test. So all in all...not exciting and really frustrating. I still have no idea what's going on there and I can't think straight. Arg. No more spotting after yesterday though - not so far anyways. I guess I'll buy a FRER today and test in the morning. I'm feeling rather discouraged now. I really started to think yesterday...wow, I might actually be pregnant. Now I just don't know.


----------



## MgreenM

RForReal said:


> Mgreen be careful! My office is already closed tomorrow so I'll be working from home. It's supposed to be a mess out there.

Well, we got about 11 or 12 inches...we live on a cul-de-sac and there is NO WAY I can get out of my neighborhood safely or without getting stuck! So, I called/texted work and said, IF they plow my neighborhood at a reasonable time, I will go in...but the dog won't even go out to go potty! I am waiting for DH to get up so he can help me finish shoveling (I started to try to get the dog to go out, but there is just so much, I don't want to be out there doing it by myself...). I might do some cooking/baking today. We'll see...



DosPinkies said:


> Well it's 4am and I'm awake. It was the worst night of sleep ever. I was too amped up to sleep. I'm not kidding - I even tried counting sheep. Literally. My temp went back down some, but because I never had more than an hour straight up sleep, I don't know how seriously I should take it, ya know? On top of that, I really thought I had one FRER left and NOPE. All I had was a cheapie that's not very sensitive - took it and it was a bfn. But even the control line was kinda light...crappy test. So all in all...not exciting and really frustrating. I still have no idea what's going on there and I can't think straight. Arg. No more spotting after yesterday though - not so far anyways. I guess I'll buy a FRER today and test in the morning. I'm feeling rather discouraged now. I really started to think yesterday...wow, I might actually be pregnant. Now I just don't know.

Awww, hugs! :hugs:


----------



## DosPinkies

I take it back. I'm still spotting just a little. To be completely honest, I'm pretty sure AF is on its way now. This spotting is identical to my pre-AF spotting, my temps didn't stay high, I'm starting to feel a little pre-AF-ish, and most of my symptoms are gone. This sucks giant monkey balls. Pardon my French (; haha. How could it be coming this early? Why does my body do this to me? If it comes full force even by tomorrow, that'll be an 11 day LP and a 23 day cycle...shortest ever for both. Quite frankly, I'm livid. I'm so sick of my body faking me out. All I want to do is lie in bed and cry out these frustrations, but apparently I still have to be an adult and go to work. Not a good day so far, guys...not a good day.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Thank u everyone ... U have been all great support... As soon as I had my AF I had to go to a meeting and as soon as I walked in a girl who just got married and she is 23 came telling she is pregnant and how I should be next blah blah blah... I brushed it off and I told her I am not planning it but deep inside I was crying :( it's a now cycle and new month .. I hope it is my turn too.. I am supper happy for her as she is very nice but the timing if the news was bad .. I promise I wish her the very best, I am not a mean person ... 
One question ladies .. Did anyone used pre-seed. I never did and I don't know where to find it but if it is good then I'll make the effort to get it !!!


----------



## RForReal

lsd - any change is worth talking to your obgyn about. If not g else but for your own peace of mind, it's worth talking to them. Good luck! 

Mgreen- we have about a foot of snow already here, it's crazy out there! Stay warm and safe. Baking sounds like a good option for today!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> I take it back. I'm still spotting just a little. To be completely honest, I'm pretty sure AF is on its way now. This spotting is identical to my pre-AF spotting, my temps didn't stay high, I'm starting to feel a little pre-AF-ish, and most of my symptoms are gone. This sucks giant monkey balls. Pardon my French (; haha. How could it be coming this early? Why does my body do this to me? If it comes full force even by tomorrow, that'll be an 11 day LP and a 23 day cycle...shortest ever for both. Quite frankly, I'm livid. I'm so sick of my body faking me out. All I want to do is lie in bed and cry out these frustrations, but apparently I still have to be an adult and go to work. Not a good day so far, guys...not a good day.

:hugs: Sorry you are having a rough day! 



HopeLove GR said:


> Thank u everyone ... U have been all great support... As soon as I had my AF I had to go to a meeting and as soon as I walked in a girl who just got married and she is 23 came telling she is pregnant and how I should be next blah blah blah... I brushed it off and I told her I am not planning it but deep inside I was crying :( it's a now cycle and new month .. I hope it is my turn too.. I am supper happy for her as she is very nice but the timing if the news was bad .. I promise I wish her the very best, I am not a mean person ...
> One question ladies .. Did anyone used pre-seed. I never did and I don't know where to find it but if it is good then I'll make the effort to get it !!!

We used it last cycle and liked it. I've heard great success from it but can't speak to that personally. I got it at the drugstore here but you can get it online too.


----------



## MgreenM

RForReal said:


> lsd - any change is worth talking to your obgyn about. If not g else but for your own peace of mind, it's worth talking to them. Good luck!
> 
> Mgreen- we have about a foot of snow already here, it's crazy out there! Stay warm and safe. Baking sounds like a good option for today!

R- I forgot where you are! Is it still snowing by you? I think it is sleeting here. I shoveled a little more, almost to the end of the driveway (one shovel width) and a small patch of grass for Hailey to go potty (which she ignored and went right back into the house). I came back in when I started to feel warm and thirsty. I have to shovel because I will need to get into work tomorrow since it's my last day...

Oh, on a side note, last night at the end of my walk with Hailey, I saw our new neighbor (well one family member) getting stuff out of the car so I took the opportunity to introduce myself and learned that it is a young couple with an 11.5 month old son! I am so excited! He seemed really nice and it will be great having a young family right next door!:happydance:


----------



## ladders

Dos so sorry you think af is coming really hoping its not. Still got fingers crossed for you

Hope I know how you feel it's always the worst time that people decide to ask or mention something baby related. Happens to me all the time!

So today feel less grumpy but still getting the back pains like af but only 9dpo and lh has never been shorter than 14 days so I don't know what's going on. Have quite a lot of creamy cm but think I did same time last cycle too


----------



## RForReal

Mgreen- it seems to have stopped or it's very very light here now. It's crazy! I hope you'll be able to get out to go to work tomorrow! Last day, whoohoo!

Dos- So sorry! I know lots of women say they felt like AF was coming, had all the symptoms, but still got their BFP. So I wouldn't count yourself out til the witch shows. I know it's tough because you want to have hope but you don't want to be too hopeful. TTC is terrible! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> I take it back. I'm still spotting just a little. To be completely honest, I'm pretty sure AF is on its way now. This spotting is identical to my pre-AF spotting, my temps didn't stay high, I'm starting to feel a little pre-AF-ish, and most of my symptoms are gone. This sucks giant monkey balls. Pardon my French (; haha. How could it be coming this early? Why does my body do this to me? If it comes full force even by tomorrow, that'll be an 11 day LP and a 23 day cycle...shortest ever for both. Quite frankly, I'm livid. I'm so sick of my body faking me out. All I want to do is lie in bed and cry out these frustrations, but apparently I still have to be an adult and go to work. Not a good day so far, guys...not a good day.

So sorry. :hugs: Keep us posted. I really hope you're wrong!




HopeLove GR said:


> Thank u everyone ... U have been all great support... As soon as I had my AF I had to go to a meeting and as soon as I walked in a girl who just got married and she is 23 came telling she is pregnant and how I should be next blah blah blah... I brushed it off and I told her I am not planning it but deep inside I was crying :( it's a now cycle and new month .. I hope it is my turn too.. I am supper happy for her as she is very nice but the timing if the news was bad .. I promise I wish her the very best, I am not a mean person ...
> One question ladies .. Did anyone used pre-seed. I never did and I don't know where to find it but if it is good then I'll make the effort to get it !!!

What a rough day to have that happen :( I hope this cycle is it for you!




RForReal said:


> Mgreen- we have about a foot of snow already here, it's crazy out there! Stay warm and safe. Baking sounds like a good option for today!

We have about a foot too! I'm definitely staying in until things are less scary after nearly skidding twice last night.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I still haven't given up on you, Dos!

We actually haven't had snow for a few days, which is kind of weird at this point. It's even supposed to get up to the low 30s today. Like summer! I bet it gets just warm enough to psych me into thinking spring is around the corner, then plummets. Just like every February. Why do I live in Chicago?


----------



## PDReggie

RForReal said:


> Reggie your chart looks really good! When are you testing?

If AF doesn't show I will test prob. Sunday. I have been having light cramps though so I think it's coming. It's just being annoyingly late. Even if it shows up today it will be my longest cycle to date at 34 days. I'm hoping it doesn't show but who knows. 



DosPinkies said:


> I take it back. I'm still spotting just a little. To be completely honest, I'm pretty sure AF is on its way now. This spotting is identical to my pre-AF spotting, my temps didn't stay high, I'm starting to feel a little pre-AF-ish, and most of my symptoms are gone. This sucks giant monkey balls. Pardon my French (; haha. How could it be coming this early? Why does my body do this to me? If it comes full force even by tomorrow, that'll be an 11 day LP and a 23 day cycle...shortest ever for both. Quite frankly, I'm livid. I'm so sick of my body faking me out. All I want to do is lie in bed and cry out these frustrations, but apparently I still have to be an adult and go to work. Not a good day so far, guys...not a good day.

I'm sorry you feel that way. I will continue to keep my fingers crossed for you!



HopeLove GR said:


> Thank u everyone ... U have been all great support... As soon as I had my AF I had to go to a meeting and as soon as I walked in a girl who just got married and she is 23 came telling she is pregnant and how I should be next blah blah blah... I brushed it off and I told her I am not planning it but deep inside I was crying :( it's a now cycle and new month .. I hope it is my turn too.. I am supper happy for her as she is very nice but the timing if the news was bad .. I promise I wish her the very best, I am not a mean person ...
> One question ladies .. Did anyone used pre-seed. I never did and I don't know where to find it but if it is good then I'll make the effort to get it !!!

It's natural to be a little upset. Every time someone mentions having kids to me and is like why don't you have kids yet? I want to punch them. I'm always happy for my friends who are having children but of course I'm still a little sad when it doesn't happen for us.

Just got back for two hours for lunch then am off again. It is a LONG day in court today! But I'm taking tomorrow off to go play with one of my friends and we have Monday off for President's Day so I am getting ready to head into a 4 day weekend!!!! So excited. What is everyone doing this weekend? I expect a report on any good Valentine's Day surprises.


----------



## PDReggie

I feel you Cleveland is quite balmy!


----------



## RForReal

Reggie - a 16 day LP is pretty long! I can't believe you haven't tested yet, I wouldn't be able to wait! Hoping that the witch stays away!


----------



## MgreenM

Did I ever tell you ladies about my patient who asked me several times if I had kids? Then when I told her not yet, she would proceed to tell me that I should have kids and that i would be a great mother. It's kind of awkward to have those types of conversations with my patients. I try not to share to much personal stuff with them, you know? She is not the first one to have said something to me either. 


We got my side of the driveway cleared, but the snow is just SO heavy! I think I am going to bake some cookies in a little bit...


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know why people get so nosy about babies. If you reach 30ish and you haven't had them, there's probably a reason, and whether that reason is not wanting them, or not being in a good position to have them, or infertility, you're probably gonna strike a nerve asking. 

I don't get a whole lot of baby pressure, thankfully. Since I'm the younger sibling, all the pressure went to my brother and his wife, and they only just had their first in October. And now everybody is focused on my nephew and leaving me alone ;) I think it helps to live in an urban area where waiting or not having kids at all is normal.


I'm still making up impossible symptoms in my head. And overreacting to normal post-ovulation stuff that happens nearly every month. Self, get your act together! It's impossible to feel anything at 2dpo! I hate suspense. 

Oh, and stupid me commenting on the lack of snow. It went and started snowing an hour later :dohh:


----------



## PDReggie

RForReal said:


> Reggie - a 16 day LP is pretty long! I can't believe you haven't tested yet, I wouldn't be able to wait! Hoping that the witch stays away!

This is my first month tracking. So I have no idea what my normal LP is. FF says because I don't have a full cycle tracking and there is no known phase that I should wait until Sunday which would be 18 dpo before testing to make sure it's not just late. It's killing me to wait but if I'm going to be disappointed I would rather be disappointed by AF than by spending money, getting a BFN and then getting AF. I'm weird, I know.



MgreenM said:


> Did I ever tell you ladies about my patient who asked me several times if I had kids? Then when I told her not yet, she would proceed to tell me that I should have kids and that i would be a great mother. It's kind of awkward to have those types of conversations with my patients. I try not to share to much personal stuff with them, you know? She is not the first one to have said something to me either.
> 
> 
> We got my side of the driveway cleared, but the snow is just SO heavy! I think I am going to bake some cookies in a little bit...

Good luck with the snow! Send cookies! :thumbup: I have never had a client ask me if I have kids. I had a 14 yr old tell me on my 32 birthday that I was older than his mom. And I had a kid tell me I reminded him of his grandmother (knowing my job, she was probably my age too.) But wow, too personal to ask someone you don't know.



MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, and stupid me commenting on the lack of snow. It went and started snowing an hour later :dohh:

Haha. Just don't send it my way! It is finally sunny in Cleveland for the first time in months!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, dont count yourself out yet!! Still crossing my fingers for you....


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, crossing my fingers for you!

PD, I'm with everyone else! I would have tested by now! Your chart looks soooo good! Gl! 

MrsK, it is way too easy to symptom spot! Gl! Lots of babydust your way!

All this snow! So jealous! We were supposed to get some this week but of course we didn't! Now I see my friends on facebook posting snow photos up in Virginia!

So I called and made an appointment about my two cysts. Going to see what Doc says about what's best to do about them, either get them removed or keep them and deal with them til I get pregnant. I also talked to the nurse about my lighter periods since my miscarriage/chemical pregnancy and she said that it's quite normal. It'll take my body usually a few cycles to adjust back to normal. Makes me feel a bit better but go back to normal already! I'm ready! haha


----------



## RForReal

lsd- glad you talked to someone and got some answers. Good luck at your appointment! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you got some answers about your cycle changes, lsd. Hopefully everything goes back to normal for you soon, and the cysts aren't too much of a problem.

I'm losing it. All day I've had these little twinges between my belly button and my left hip. They've been getting stronger, too. I've never had ovulation pain before that I noticed, and I've been paying attention in recent months. But it's too early to feel anything related to implantation even if I was right when I thought I ovulated 2 days early. And I have more cm than I should have 2 dpo, but yesterday was pretty dry (which is normal). Wondering if maybe I'm ovulating late, but everything else points to me having ovulated on Tuesday. Aaargh. Losing my mind. Maybe it's all in my head. Or maybe I ate a bad burrito or something  Stupid body, why are you such a jerk?


----------



## DosPinkies

Thanks everyone for the support. It's been a very rough day. Lots of crying. I'm just overwhelmed with the emotions of it all. The constant roller coaster of it is nauseating. My husband really came through though. I got home and he had flowers, chocolate and captain crunch for me. Then he gave me my valentines day present early to help cheer me up. I'm glad I married that one.

Things are the same with me. Still spotting. Cramping a little. I took a FRER tonight and it was negative. I've checked my temp tonight and it's really low...I just know in my gut I'm out. Just waiting for her to show her full face so that I can move on. 

Reggie, I think your chart looks triphasic. Hoping for good results for you. Our little group's luck has been abysmal so far this month...we need a pick-me-up.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Big hugs, Dos. I'm glad your husband is being so great.


----------



## ladders

Sorry dos hope your ok.

How is the mass valentines testing going?


----------



## ladders

Ahhh hate the time difference! Your all still in bed and I'm dying to know if any bfp!

Pd are you testing today, can't believe you're 17dpo and held off! That's restraint for you! 

Good luck everyone
:dust:


----------



## MgreenM

dos - sorry you are having such a rough time! hugs!

good luck to everyone testing today! I am just hoping to make it into work...after we shoveled, about 4 more inches fell over night and it is crusted over. There is no way I am straining myself to shovel all of that. On top of that, they STILL haven't plowed my neighborhood! I might see if someone will pick me up at the main road and walk that far! Ugh! Otherwise, even with my SUV, I am not sure I can get through my neighborhood. I plan to leave early.


----------



## DosPinkies

No need to test. I'm callin it...spotting has increased to light AF and temp took a nose dive...:witch: is here. That cow crashed valentines day. :growlmad:

Cycle 5 it is. Thanks again for all of the support and encouragement.


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry dos. Good luck this coming month.

So I need answers. I may break down and test today if AF doesn't show. I don't know what to do about my chart. Last night I woke up at 3 and couldn't go back to sleep until around 5 am. I was up and down a lot. Then I woke up at 6:30, went back to sleep and finally took my temp at 7 am which is my normal time. It was 98.6. This upset me as it was really low so I assumed AF was just really late this month. Then 15 minutes later, without moving, I took it again to torture myself and it was 99.2. So I tried one more time 15 minutes after that and it was 98.8 which is low but I have had already. I don't feel like AF is coming but I have no idea what to do with this. HELP!


----------



## RForReal

Sorry Dos. :hugs: 

Reggie - test! :test: But seriously, you can't trust temps after you've been up and down all night. You need at least 4 straight hours of sleep. Also, if you look at pregnancy charts, they all fluctuate up and down a bit so a little drop doesn't mean you aren't pregnant. Personally I would test, but don't read too much into one temp. Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PDReggie

Well, I tested......:bfp:!!!!!!!!! I may go throw up now. Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## MgreenM

dos- so sorry!

reggie- I agree with R! Test!


----------



## MgreenM

:happydance:yay reggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::laugh2::hug:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


ok, I had fun with the smileys....I gotta have fun somehow! We are officially snowed in! A friend of ours offered to stop by and help us with our driveway, he can/t even get into our neighborhood! If we go out (which I htink DH is getting a ride to work), we will have to walk out to the main road and have someone pick us up there!


----------



## imphope

Yay Reggie! Congrats! 

I peeked into the Valentine's testers thread and there are a handful of BFP's today! Maybe their luck will rub off. I caved and tested today just in case, but i'm only 8dpo and it was negative. oh well, I'm not out yet. 

Dos, I'm so sorry that this wasn't the month for you. We are all rooting for you. I hope next month is it!


----------



## lsd2721

Yay! PD!!! Congrats! :) You must keep us updated just like Mgreen! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm so sorry! :( What a pain she came so early!! I feel it is going to be our turn this cycle! :)

Has anyone ever heard of a vitamin called maca?


----------



## RForReal

I knew it!! Yay Reggie, congrats! So excited for you!

lsd - my hubby just started taking maca. Don't know if it's making a difference but he takes the powder and said it tastes terrible.


----------



## ladders

Pd I'm so pleased for you congrats! Did you do anything different this month that you think could have done it? 

Hugs dos xx

So I'm on day three of mild backaches like a milder version of af pains but only normally get them 1 or at very most two days before. Also today started to get slight stomach cramps below my bellybbutton which I never get. Hate that I'm starting to feel myself getting hopeful when I know I have no chance this month because of the god damn sticky slow sperm. But my mind keeps thinking what if it changed before finish of o? Hate ttx feel like I'm starting to build myself up for the fall


----------



## curiousowl

Reggie!!! OMG, yay!!!! :happydance: I knew it too! Happy Valentine's! This must be such a huge shock since you were weren't expecting it. But I'm super excited for you!


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm losing it. All day I've had these little twinges between my belly button and my left hip. They've been getting stronger, too. I've never had ovulation pain before that I noticed, and I've been paying attention in recent months. But it's too early to feel anything related to implantation even if I was right when I thought I ovulated 2 days early. And I have more cm than I should have 2 dpo, but yesterday was pretty dry (which is normal). Wondering if maybe I'm ovulating late, but everything else points to me having ovulated on Tuesday. Aaargh. Losing my mind. Maybe it's all in my head. Or maybe I ate a bad burrito or something  Stupid body, why are you such a jerk?

That's so annoying that your body is being all unclear! Booo, stupid body :)




DosPinkies said:


> No need to test. I'm callin it...spotting has increased to light AF and temp took a nose dive...:witch: is here. That cow crashed valentines day. :growlmad:
> 
> Cycle 5 it is. Thanks again for all of the support and encouragement.

Damn. I'm so sorry. That truly sucks.




MgreenM said:


> We are officially snowed in! A friend of ours offered to stop by and help us with our driveway, he can/t even get into our neighborhood! If we go out (which I htink DH is getting a ride to work), we will have to walk out to the main road and have someone pick us up there!

All this snow is crazy! I was supposed to cook a nice Valentine's Day dinner but I need to go to the grocery store and I have no idea if that's going to happen. Our street was plowed early yesterday but it's a solid block of ice on top of the extra snow that we got last night!


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Pd I'm so pleased for you congrats! Did you do anything different this month that you think could have done it?
> 
> Hugs dos xx
> 
> So I'm on day three of mild backaches like a milder version of af pains but only normally get them 1 or at very most two days before. Also today started to get slight stomach cramps below my bellybbutton which I never get. Hate that I'm starting to feel myself getting hopeful when I know I have no chance this month because of the god damn sticky slow sperm. But my mind keeps thinking what if it changed before finish of o? Hate ttx feel like I'm starting to build myself up for the fall

I would love to say I did something different but I didn't. It was legit just the luck of the draw. I honestly thought from my tracker that it wasn't going to be my month. Just a lesson I guess that there is always hope until AF shows.



curiousowl said:


> Reggie!!! OMG, yay!!!! :happydance: I knew it too! Happy Valentine's! This must be such a huge shock since you were weren't expecting it. But I'm super excited for you!

It is a huge shock no matter what I think. Over the past few days weird things made me think it could be possible but I kept brushing it off because everyone tells you that "you will just know" which at least for me, is a total lie. I still don't believe it and I have taken a few tests. And my symptoms weren't any different than I have had in prior months. I think I was more sure that AF wasn't coming than that I was pregnant. So I guess really my story is you never know. I have had similar symptoms in the past, thought I was preggo and AF showed right when expected. I know it's not really helpful. Sorry


----------



## curiousowl

Okay, I need a little reassurance. I didn't ovulate with OPKs that have a barely a second line on them, right? ...Right? It's just that I have a feeling if that if my temp tomorrow is around where it was today that FF is going to give me dotted crosshairs (for a third time!) If my chart from CD25 onwards was earlier in the cycle and with a positive OPK I'd be thrilled but I just can't imagine that I ovulated on CD29 when I never had even a close to positive OPK. Of course it would also be the one time this cycle where our timing would have been not so great so that's probably why I'm freaking out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

OMG Reggie!!! So exciting! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Congrats Reggie!!!


----------



## RForReal

curiousowl said:


> Okay, I need a little reassurance. I didn't ovulate with OPKs that have a barely a second line on them, right? ...Right? It's just that I have a feeling if that if my temp tomorrow is around where it was today that FF is going to give me dotted crosshairs (for a third time!) If my chart from CD25 onwards was earlier in the cycle and with a positive OPK I'd be thrilled but I just can't imagine that I ovulated on CD29 when I never had even a close to positive OPK. Of course it would also be the one time this cycle where our timing would have been not so great so that's probably why I'm freaking out.

It's unlikely but possible. You could have missed the surge but I would think you'd see the lines getting darker as you got close. The tests could be faulty but I think that's a long shot too. If you did ovulate on cd29 I think you actually have a good chance. It's actually more likely to get pregnant when you've BDd the day before and two days before O than the day of. They are actually almost equal: https://americanpregnancy.org/getti...y-predictor.html/attachment/propblty-graph450. Ignore the not so subtle advertisement for the OVwatch. Just the probabilities.


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> Okay, I need a little reassurance. I didn't ovulate with OPKs that have a barely a second line on them, right? ...Right? It's just that I have a feeling if that if my temp tomorrow is around where it was today that FF is going to give me dotted crosshairs (for a third time!) If my chart from CD25 onwards was earlier in the cycle and with a positive OPK I'd be thrilled but I just can't imagine that I ovulated on CD29 when I never had even a close to positive OPK. Of course it would also be the one time this cycle where our timing would have been not so great so that's probably why I'm freaking out.

When are you testing, morning or afternoon? It could be that if you drink a lot of water you could be diluting the test. If they barely have a second line it could mean you're getting close but just not there yet. So just keep waiting it out! What tests are you using?!

RforReal, Dos, Ladders, and I can't remember who else might have mentioned problem with husbands sperm. I have read that the vitamin Maca root supplement is great for men with fertility problems! I've been looking at the supplement for myself because someone with PCOS had mentioned that she took it for a few months and it helped out with her hormones and started getting regular periods! So I've been looking at doing that and hope that it'll clear up my cyst issues. THey do have it in pill form that you take 3 times a day.


----------



## curiousowl

RForReal said:


> It's unlikely but possible. You could have missed the surge but I would think you'd see the lines getting darker as you got close. The tests could be faulty but I think that's a long shot too. If you did ovulate on cd29 I think you actually have a good chance. It's actually more likely to get pregnant when you've BDd the day before and two days before O than the day of. They are actually almost equal: https://americanpregnancy.org/getti...y-predictor.html/attachment/propblty-graph450. Ignore the not so subtle advertisement for the OVwatch. Just the probabilities.

I think it's unlikely too but thank you so much for the numbers! That makes me feel much better. I'm such a data person so that really helps.




lsd2721 said:


> When are you testing, morning or afternoon? It could be that if you drink a lot of water you could be diluting the test. If they barely have a second line it could mean you're getting close but just not there yet. So just keep waiting it out! What tests are you using?!

Since I found out I was supposed to do them with a hold, which was much earlier in the cycle, I've been testing late afternoon and not drinking much at all for 2-4 hours leading up to taking them, though I do still drink a lot of water in the mornings. They're just Wondfos I got from Amazon. (Luckily they were cheap with how many I've been taking!) I know sometimes the lines can be harder to interpret but, honestly, most of the ones I've been taking you almost have to squint to see the test lines.

Thank you! I'm just going to keep peeing on things until I get a positive or AF arrives, lol. My doctor really likes OPKs so when I have my appointment in a couple weeks I know she'll want to know about those before she does anything.


----------



## DosPinkies

I take back the announcement of AF...for now... I have not had anything more than a brown tinge on the tp (borderline tmi) aaaall day. I just had that one bit this morning that I was positive was going to be a light flow and then it just STOPPED abruptly. this is not even close to normal for me. My temp is still bottomed out, so I'm refusing to think it could still mean I'm pregnant...it just cant...but it's really ticking me off that I can't just full move on yet. I just want REAL flow to just start so I can stop experiencing this stupid roller coaster.

Owl - I'll just keep peeing on things...hahaha! You crack me up.

lsd - thank you for the suggestion. I need to keep doing some research on what he should be taking. I'm ordering/scheduling a new SA on him Monday, too.


----------



## MgreenM

dos- when are you going to test again?


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, this could be a good sign. But I know it's hard to get hopes up. I'd say wait a day and then see about testing sun if AF doesn't show in full force!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That sounds so stressful, Dos. I'm still keeping my hopes up for you!


----------



## Miskas mommy

PDReggie said:


> Well, I tested......:bfp:!!!!!!!!! I may go throw up now. Good luck to everyone!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!:hugs:


Dos, same thing happened to my friend and she is 9 weeks :) im not counting you out yet.


----------



## RForReal

Dos - fingers crossed! Keep us updated!


----------



## curiousowl

I'll be stalking your chart Dos! You've got us all routing for you :D


----------



## ladders

Yep we are all crossed fingers for you dos! Your turn next I'm sure!


----------



## ladders

Ok so I know I wasn't going to symptom spot this month and was completely convinced i was out but am starting to get my hopes up, deadly i know! Still having strange back and belly aches just a low mild ache that feels like the first flush of af. Boobs have gone achey too, always have sore Boobs after o till af but more if they get squished like when someone gives you a tight hug . but now they feel achey and big (I'm pretty small chested so they never normally feel big) and last night in bed felt really uncomfortable like they were getting in the way. Have had headaches start of the week but that's gone now. I'm 11 dpo today and trying to be realistic and not get excited but it's so hard


----------



## DosPinkies

Well, just wanted to let you girls know that at least Im off the roller coaster. The witch is definitely...definitely...here now. At least I've had 3 freaking days to prepare though, right? Trying to find a bright side here...haha. I'm much more calm about it now and just looking forward to making this cycle work. 

You girls are so supportive through all the ups and downs of this, and I want you to know how much I truly appreciate it.

Now...my focus is back on you guys. 

Owl, I am sending you positive ovulating thoughts...C'mon egg...just do this thing already. 

Ladders, my dear, they do seem like positive symptoms! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## RForReal

Ladders when are you testing? Sounds. Promising! 

Dos so sorry for the roller coaster but glad you have an answer finally! 

I'm over here just waiting to ovulate. My appointment with the fertility specialist is scheduled for the end of February. Although I am still hoping to get pregnant naturally, I'm looking forward to being able to take some action and do something different. Just hoping that we aren't dealing with more issues than we thought.


----------



## PDReggie

ladders said:


> Ok so I know I wasn't going to symptom spot this month and was completely convinced i was out but am starting to get my hopes up, deadly i know! Still having strange back and belly aches just a low mild ache that feels like the first flush of af. Boobs have gone achey too, always have sore Boobs after o till af but more if they get squished like when someone gives you a tight hug . but now they feel achey and big (I'm pretty small chested so they never normally feel big) and last night in bed felt really uncomfortable like they were getting in the way. Have had headaches start of the week but that's gone now. I'm 11 dpo today and trying to be realistic and not get excited but it's so hard

Good luck. I need all of you to come join the other boards. I'm not sure how I feel about them. I like you guys better. 



RForReal said:


> Ladders when are you testing? Sounds. Promising!
> 
> Dos so sorry for the roller coaster but glad you have an answer finally!
> 
> I'm over here just waiting to ovulate. My appointment with the fertility specialist is scheduled for the end of February. Although I am still hoping to get pregnant naturally, I'm looking forward to being able to take some action and do something different. Just hoping that we aren't dealing with more issues than we thought.

Good luck. I've got all the fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## lsd2721

RforReal, good luck with your appointment! Let us know how everything goes!

Dos, so sorry to hear that it is def AF. At least now you know and can move on to the next cycle.

PDReggie, maybe you should start a thread for you and mgreen (maybe more will join) and we can join in a couple months!! ;-) Have you told your husband yet?! Was it you that bought the chocolate cigar?!

ladders, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! This has got to be your month! ;-)

So, I am kind of happy to be able to get a second chart at least and be able to compare my temps and things to see if my periods are very similar. I'll have charts to compare!

Trust all you lovely ladies are having a great weekend! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Also, was editing some photos and here is one I took of my beautiful niece in one of the hats I crocheted for her!
 



Attached Files:







234.JPG
File size: 76.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladders

RForReal said:


> Ladders when are you testing? Sounds. Promising!
> 
> Dos so sorry for the roller coaster but glad you have an answer finally!
> 
> I'm over here just waiting to ovulate. My appointment with the fertility specialist is scheduled for the end of February. Although I am still hoping to get pregnant naturally, I'm looking forward to being able to take some action and do something different. Just hoping that we aren't dealing with more issues than we thought.

Really hope it goes well, I was hoping for better news from ours but I'm glad I know so we can make positive changes and know we have to work a bit harder. You might even find that after all this time on vitamins your dh results have improved! Either way knowledge is power and i hope it all goes really well for you. 

Although normally I have a 25 or 26 day cycle iv worked out from my tracking that i always have a lp of 14 days and I according to opks i ovulated later than usual so af is due Tuesday. Going to try my hardest to not test until weds if af hasn't shown because I can't stand another to see another bfn.

On another note have noticed I have a few little purple thread veins appear on my boobs so off to Google whether that's a sign! Damn it im starting to think it could be my month going to be so much harder when af comes if I keep going like this


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Ok so I know I wasn't going to symptom spot this month and was completely convinced i was out but am starting to get my hopes up, deadly i know! Still having strange back and belly aches just a low mild ache that feels like the first flush of af. Boobs have gone achey too, always have sore Boobs after o till af but more if they get squished like when someone gives you a tight hug . but now they feel achey and big (I'm pretty small chested so they never normally feel big) and last night in bed felt really uncomfortable like they were getting in the way. Have had headaches start of the week but that's gone now. I'm 11 dpo today and trying to be realistic and not get excited but it's so hard

That does sound promising! :dust: for you!




DosPinkies said:


> Well, just wanted to let you girls know that at least Im off the roller coaster. The witch is definitely...definitely...here now. At least I've had 3 freaking days to prepare though, right? Trying to find a bright side here...haha. I'm much more calm about it now and just looking forward to making this cycle work.
> 
> You girls are so supportive through all the ups and downs of this, and I want you to know how much I truly appreciate it.
> 
> Now...my focus is back on you guys.
> 
> Owl, I am sending you positive ovulating thoughts...C'mon egg...just do this thing already.
> 
> Ladders, my dear, they do seem like positive symptoms! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Aw. Next cycle definitely needs to be yours! And thank you, I agree :D




RForReal said:


> I'm over here just waiting to ovulate. My appointment with the fertility specialist is scheduled for the end of February. Although I am still hoping to get pregnant naturally, I'm looking forward to being able to take some action and do something different. Just hoping that we aren't dealing with more issues than we thought.

Crossing my fingers for you. You always hear those stories of people who are just starting to take action and then suddenly get pregnant so I'm hoping that will be you guys!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Also, was editing some photos and here is one I took of my beautiful niece in one of the hats I crocheted for her!

Awwww, so cute!! And I love the hat. You should definitely start an Etsy store!


----------



## RForReal

Lsd - so cute! I second the Etsy recommendation! 

Ladders- I've heard that veiny bbs is a sign. All your symptoms sound really good. Fingers crossed for you! I know Wednesday feels so far away but I agree that seeing another bfn is so hard. It's hard to wait but in the long run, it's better for me at least. I do hope that we get good news at the specialist. But either way, information is power. 

Curious - thanks! I'm hoping that happens for us but not expecting it to. It's hard after a year, 14 failed cycles, to still be hopeful. I want to be but then it just crushes me even more when AF shows. 

Based on your chart, looks like you didn't ovulate on cd29 after all. How are your OPKs looking?


----------



## DosPinkies

For when we all have our bad TTC days...

https://s22.postimg.org/8mncmlvv1/image.jpg


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lsd, your niece is the cutest!


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> RforReal, good luck with your appointment! Let us know how everything goes!
> 
> Dos, so sorry to hear that it is def AF. At least now you know and can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> PDReggie, maybe you should start a thread for you and mgreen (maybe more will join) and we can join in a couple months!! ;-) Have you told your husband yet?! Was it you that bought the chocolate cigar?!
> 
> ladders, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! This has got to be your month! ;-)
> 
> So, I am kind of happy to be able to get a second chart at least and be able to compare my temps and things to see if my periods are very similar. I'll have charts to compare!
> 
> Trust all you lovely ladies are having a great weekend! :)

Haha. I should. And no. I'm a horrible wife and couldn't wait for DH to get home from work so I texted him thanks for the Valentine's present. He thought I was being sarcastic and was like I will get you something on the way home. I said oh you got me something. He was like are you telling me I'm going to be a dad? Poor thing got his info from a text. Oh well.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Haha. I should. And no. I'm a horrible wife and couldn't wait for DH to get home from work so I texted him thanks for the Valentine's present. He thought I was being sarcastic and was like I will get you something on the way home. I said oh you got me something. He was like are you telling me I'm going to be a dad? Poor thing got his info from a text. Oh well.


haha I love it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

He's pretty quick on the uptake, Reggie!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> For when we all have our bad TTC days...
> 
> https://s22.postimg.org/8mncmlvv1/image.jpg

:haha: Love it!




PDReggie said:


> Haha. I should. And no. I'm a horrible wife and couldn't wait for DH to get home from work so I texted him thanks for the Valentine's present. He thought I was being sarcastic and was like I will get you something on the way home. I said oh you got me something. He was like are you telling me I'm going to be a dad? Poor thing got his info from a text. Oh well.

Aw, I think that's actually very sweet. What a great gift, both ways!




RForReal said:


> Based on your chart, looks like you didn't ovulate on cd29 after all. How are your OPKs looking?

Yeah, the temp was back down again today, which is good because I'm sure I didn't O but still. So frustrated. I probably had the faintest test line I've gotten all cycle today. I've pretty much given up on ovulating this cycle. Now I just want it to be over! I have a doctor's appointment a week from Monday so we'll see what she says.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck at the Dr curious. Hopefully they will figure out a way to hit your reset button. And start normal month.


----------



## DosPinkies

Good luck at the dr, rf and owl. I'm sending positive thoughts.


----------



## RForReal

Good luck at the doctor curious! I hope they can help bring on the end of this cycle so you can get started fresh. Keep us updated!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies! I'm really hoping this annoying cycle will finish on it's own sooner rather than later but so glad I have this appointment on the books in case it doesn't. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HopeLove GR

hey ladies.. sorry i was away for the weekend after too much stress about the nasty AF. sorry for all who got it and massive CONGRATS TO Reggie... i am so glad at least one got the BFP keep us updated :) 
this month i will use the OPK and evening primrose oil.. and all i can do is being hopeful ... good luck for all of us ..


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks guys! I love that little girl! She's very sweet!

Owl, good luck at the doctors! Hope you o soon so you can move on and get the baby making happening! :)


----------



## MgreenM

Owl-good luck at the doctors!

Alright ladies, opinion needed: I have two ideas of how to announce this on facebook (luckily, I don't think any of my friends are currently trying so it shouldn't cause any hard feelings). DH doesn't seem to like one of them...1. At our wedding we had everyone fill out a guest book page which included predictions such as when we would have our first child. I thought it would be fun to list who was the closest. (DH doesn't like this because not all of our friends were invited). 2. I don't know if any of you are Full House fans, but I was thinking of finding the clip where Becky tells Jesse that she is pregnant using pictionary. So what do you think?


----------



## HopeLove GR

i am not too much onto facebook and i am sure people who cares about you should know first : ) but that what i would personally think .. as if you like facebook the i liked the list of who is closest ^_^


----------



## curiousowl

I can kind of see your DH's point, Mgreen, even though I think the list is pretty cute! But if you choose to go with that option I'm sure people would be fine with it. Personally, I would go with #2 because I loved Full House (and might have to borrow this idea someday)!


----------



## RForReal

Mgreen- I like both ideas! I see your DHs point, but anyone who has planned a wedding and a guest list understands that budgets allow for a certain number of people and shouldn't feel badly about not being invited. I have had plenty of friends get married and not be invited to their weddings. No hard feelings there. But if you or DH are concerned, it's best to take the safe way out and do the second option. Either one is cute and creative!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I like the first idea, but if your husband is uncomfortable, I can see why you wouldn't want to do it. The second idea is cute, too!

This is going to sound crazy so close to ovulation, but I really think I'm pregnant. I've had an assortment of little "could be coincidence" kinds of symptoms, a few unusual ones (my jeans are suddenly too tight, and I've had a lot more cervical mucus than I usually have post ovulation), and tonight I had spotting. This is crazy. I think if the spotting is implantation, maybe I'll test Wednesday. Freaking out a bit...


----------



## RForReal

MrsKChicago said:


> I like the first idea, but if your husband is uncomfortable, I can see why you wouldn't want to do it. The second idea is cute, too!
> 
> This is going to sound crazy so close to ovulation, but I really think I'm pregnant. I've had an assortment of little "could be coincidence" kinds of symptoms, a few unusual ones (my jeans are suddenly too tight, and I've had a lot more cervical mucus than I usually have post ovulation), and tonight I had spotting. This is crazy. I think if the spotting is implantation, maybe I'll test Wednesday. Freaking out a bit...

It's not unheard of for people to know this early! Especially if you are actually 7 dpo. Can't wait to see your test results!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It's going to be a loooooong week!


----------



## ladders

Just started so I'm out. About ready to give up now because it's never going to happen


----------



## MgreenM

HopeLove GR said:


> i am not too much onto facebook and i am sure people who cares about you should know first : ) but that what i would personally think .. as if you like facebook the i liked the list of who is closest ^_^

Hope- There are many friends and of course, family who will find out before we post it on Facebook. I am a planner, so I think of things way in advance. Also, I like to be creative in what I do. It just makes life more interesting :) So planning ahead helps with that!



MrsKChicago said:


> I like the first idea, but if your husband is uncomfortable, I can see why you wouldn't want to do it. The second idea is cute, too!
> 
> This is going to sound crazy so close to ovulation, but I really think I'm pregnant.  I've had an assortment of little "could be coincidence" kinds of symptoms, a few unusual ones (my jeans are suddenly too tight, and I've had a lot more cervical mucus than I usually have post ovulation), and tonight I had spotting. This is crazy. I think if the spotting is implantation, maybe I'll test Wednesday. Freaking out a bit...

Good luck!



ladders said:


> Just started so I'm out. About ready to give up now because it's never going to happen

bummer! Don't give up! Remember, it takes most couples an average of a year to conceive (at least that is what I have been told!)


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> Just started so I'm out. About ready to give up now because it's never going to happen

I'm sorry, hon. Your time will come, I'm sure of it.:hugs:


----------



## ladders

When you've been trying for seven months, using opks, on four pills daily, forcing seven pills down dh daily, using preseed, using soft cups, cutting out alcohol, caffeine and spending every spare second obsessing the day af arrives is utterly devastating. You don't know how lucky you are to not have gone through that


----------



## ladders

Thanks Mrs k


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> When you've been trying for seven months, using opks, on four pills daily, forcing seven pills down dh daily, using preseed, using soft cups, cutting out alcohol, caffeine and spending every spare second obsessing the day af arrives is utterly devastating. You don't know how lucky you are to not have gone through that

Don't give up! I know how hard it is, trust me. It's hard every month when AF arrives. I truly believe that it will all be worth it and one day, when we do finally get a positive test, we will look back on this time and it will feel like nothing. It's so hard right now being in the midst of it. There are so many success stories of women getting pregnant with male factor issues. Please don't give up! If you are like me at all, have some wine and ice cream for dinner and get ready to try again.


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, I'm so sorry! :hug: I know I haven't been trying that long yet, but I'm sure the frustration doesn't get easier! :) All this waiting will just make that BFP that you deserve to get that much sweeter! Don't give up!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Ladders I am so sorry... We all know how you feel.. As the ladies said when you have ur BFP it would worth it and you will appreciate every second of your pregnancy. We are all in the same boat dear.. 

Just a quick question. This cycle I just started with EPO while ttc and I heard so much good things about it. But now 2 days after the end of my period it made me sick and I actually throw up just after eating a banana this morning( so sorry tmi) but that's odd, as I never feel sick at all.. Did anyone experienced anything similar.


----------



## MgreenM

ladders said:


> When you've been trying for seven months, using opks, on four pills daily, forcing seven pills down dh daily, using preseed, using soft cups, cutting out alcohol, caffeine and spending every spare second obsessing the day af arrives is utterly devastating. You don't know how lucky you are to not have gone through that

Ladders- I am sorry if I upset you. I was really only trying to be supportive.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> It's going to be a loooooong week!

How exciting! Crossing my fingers for you! I really hope this is your month.




ladders said:


> Just started so I'm out. About ready to give up now because it's never going to happen

I'm so sorry you're frustrated. That sucks.


----------



## DosPinkies

Mrs. K - Id be excited if I were you! Good luck!

Hope - I've never taken it, but I know that's a possible side effect of it. It doesn't do that to everyone, but it does to some.

Ladders - You. Me. This cycle. Bump buddies. We're gonna do this, my sweet friend. :friends:


----------



## HopeLove GR

DosPinkies said:


> Mrs. K - Id be excited if I were you! Good luck!
> 
> Hope - I've never taken it, but I know that's a possible side effect of it. It doesn't do that to everyone, but it does to some.
> 
> Ladders - You. Me. This cycle. Bump buddies. We're gonna do this, my sweet friend. :friends:

Can I be your buddy 2 lol... Let's all cheat up and be hopeful for this month .. It's a new cycle and it's a new hope.. We are almost the same time do let's share the knowledge and be hopeful and happy. They keep dying don't stress so let's try it 2 ^_^


----------



## lsd2721

It would be so wonderful to get pregnant this cycle because my birthday is in late march. What a great birthday present! :) Husband and I are going to try the SMEP method and stick with it this time. We didn't really do it as much last month. Keeping the hope alive! :)

Hope, I haven't taken it before but I have heard it does that to some people!


----------



## DosPinkies

Hope - of course 

lsd - We can't do smep...A. I worry since his numbers aren't awesome that that much BDing is actually counterproductive for us. Dunno...gonna ask my doctor next chance I have... and B. every 3rd day, he works a 24. Smep is not designed for shift work apparently. Lol. My BD plan this cycle is to just start doing it every day he's off (2 days in a row and then a day off when he has to work) starting CD 5. That's about the time I stop spotting from AF and just a handful of days before expected O day...short cycles...so that's about the best we can do. It's our modified smep...the shift work version...heh heh.


----------



## RForReal

Hope - haven't taken it, sorry I can't be more help! I would post in the regular boards and I'm sure you'll get some answers. 

Lsd- good luck with SMEP! We tried it one cycle but decided against it since we are dealing with low count. We do every other day now. 

Dos - shift work sounds difficult to deal with! My hubby travels so it's tough sometimes to work around that but we've been pretty fortunate so far that he's been home mostly during my o time. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## Miskas mommy

still waiting for AF to arrive... however no sign of the evil :witch:
not sure if i dare to test yet.. i am currently at 32 days.. if she doesn't show by Thursday, I'm definitely testing.. 

has anyone ever heard that a super stuffy nose may be a sign? i feel absolutely great, except my nose is all stuffed up, and lots of snot..(sorry TMI). But i think i read somewhere that when your body creates a mucous plug you can be extra stuffy... (maybe that happens later?)


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy, I've heard lots of instances of people getting cold-like symptoms during the 2ww before a BFP. Something about your immune system being tired or something? Can't remember the cause. Good luck!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I've got cold symptoms, too Miskas mommy. From what I've read, they suspect that the immune system is suppressed to prevent your body from rejecting the baby. Could just be a cold though, especially in February. Or allergies, in my case.


----------



## lsd2721

I've heard of tons of people getting cold like symptoms! GL! :)

Whatever our BD plan is...GL to everyone this cycle! Can't wait to get to the TWW! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking good thoughts for you Miskas! It sounds promising!


----------



## DosPinkies

Owl, I see my positive ovulation thoughts have gone unnoticed. Maybe you should try poking your belly and saying, "LEGGO MY EGGO!" Sounds like it could work to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Owl, I see my positive ovulation thoughts have gone unnoticed. Maybe you should try poking your belly and saying, "LEGGO MY EGGO!" Sounds like it could work to me. :thumbup:

Dos.. that struck my funny bone... cant stop laughing!! lol


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Owl, I see my positive ovulation thoughts have gone unnoticed. Maybe you should try poking your belly and saying, "LEGGO MY EGGO!" Sounds like it could work to me. :thumbup:

:laugh2: You are hilarious, lol! Thank you for that! I'll work on that tonight. What the heck, DH already thinks I've lost it! :haha:


----------



## RForReal

Miskas - how long are your cycles normally? Are you temping or using OPKs? I've definitely heard that cold symptoms are a sign. Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## RForReal

Dos, you are too funny! I like it. Sounds like some sound medical advice to me!


----------



## Meljenn

Well I get to join you lovely ladies again this cycle.

It is time for a yearly exam so I am making an appointment for 3 weeks from now and discuss this ttc with no luck situation. 
I think every cycle would be perfect and get disappointed so this cycle I am going to try to just give up and focus on myself and my marriage. I have put ttc on the top of the list for 6 cycles now


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck at the doc's Mel! I hope they can give you some advice and some answers.


----------



## Gingerpoppy

Looks like AF showed her ugly face yesterday :( Here's to all you march testers! This is the month for us!!


----------



## ladders

Sorry to hear that ginger she is an absolute witch

Mel I know how you feel, things could not have gone better last cycle so was so do disappointed it still didn't work, added to the fact that the next three cycles will pretty much be wash outs as my rota classes with dh and will take three months for my 26 day cycle to move out of o week being the one week we don't see each other. 

However I am back on it with trying to be more relaxed and positive and trying to enjoy it. Thank you ladies for the support! I got in a very bad grump this time but stopping now and getting on. This month for us all! That's my new and very optimistic plan! 

Curious hope you get an answer to you cycle soon can't imagine how frustrating that must be, hope your doing okay.


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's why we're here, Ladders. Everyone needs someone to grump to!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hey ladies... i have a question here .. as we all are .. i am trying again this month.. but i heard trying too much as if not trying at all.. i ordered preseed and i am on 1000 EPO. tomorrow i start my period in 2 days. so should i use both till i "O" or one and if not working use the other the following month ?? and if anyone using preseed.. do use it everyday before Bding or just every second day ?? i am sorry but i would love to know what others are doing sepcially those who are blessed with the BFP :)


----------



## ladders

After a few cycles talking on here and learning more i realised I never got ewcm, never really got cm at all at any time. I used preseed and definitely made it easier but bfn so thought I'd add something else in. Last cycle I took epo 3 x 1000mg and finally had what everyone had been talking about and when it came to bding the preseed wasn't needed so didn't use it. I say take the epo and when it gets near o see how much you are producing. I'm of the mindset that if it's from your own body it must be better


----------



## HopeLove GR

Thanks Ladders .. i noticed the increase so far .. even with 1000 only..


----------



## Miskas mommy

RForReal said:


> Miskas - how long are your cycles normally? Are you temping or using OPKs? I've definitely heard that cold symptoms are a sign. Can't wait to see your results!

RReal, this is my 2nd cycle off BC so still trying to figure it out.. last month was 45 days. Before going on BC they were about 30 days.. Not using OPK's or temping.. i am at 34 days today... just took a FRER when i got home from work but it was :bfn:, going to wait till Thursday and try again with FMU.


----------



## DosPinkies

Thought I'd let you ladies know...since I'm lying in an ER bed all doped up...I've got a kidney stone. 4mm. I'm a pro at this...this is #4 for me. I'll be going home soon to be doped up on percocet until I pass it. This uh....sucks. I just need this thing gone before my fertile window gets here...lol...that's all I ever worry about.


----------



## curiousowl

Ouch, Dos! That sounds terrible. I really hope you feel better soon and that this clears up before O.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, Dos. Just what you needed right now  I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## ladders

Oh dos that's awful hope you feel better soon and the little bugger comes out easily!


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Thought I'd let you ladies know...since I'm lying in an ER bed all doped up...I've got a kidney stone. 4mm. I'm a pro at this...this is #4 for me. I'll be going home soon to be doped up on percocet until I pass it. This uh....sucks. I just need this thing gone before my fertile window gets here...lol...that's all I ever worry about.


Feel better!


----------



## Meljenn

So sorry Dos. I'll say a prayer for you


----------



## DosPinkies

Thanks, girls. You'll never guess what they told me may have been the cause. My prenatal vitamins. They have tons and tons of calcium and for someone who is already prone to kidney stones (like me), prenatals can flare them up. That would have been nice to know...so I can't take them anymore. I'm just going to have to switch back to plain old folic acid.


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry dos, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Thanks, girls. You'll never guess what they told me may have been the cause. My prenatal vitamins. They have tons and tons of calcium and for someone who is already prone to kidney stones (like me), prenatals can flare them up. That would have been nice to know...so I can't take them anymore. I'm just going to have to switch back to plain old folic acid.

wow! You might want to talk to your OBGYN. One of my friends said she actually had an Rx for them. There might be something that exists but has less calcium! At least you know and can do things to take care of yourself! I hope you are starting to feel better!


----------



## lsd2721

Oh gosh, Dos. I'm so sorry! I hope it passed with ease!! That's so weird that the prenatal vitamins which you are taking to make a healthy baby gave you the stone! How annoying! Get better soon!!

This month is the month I'm really cracking down on food. With being diagnosed with PCOS they recommend you eat a low glycemic index diet. So I have cut out all coke products and all bread. Which I might add is really hard. I normally go to the local coffee shop to have a cup of coffee and a slice of the lemon poppy seed bread (which is sooooooooo delicious ). I am such a bread lover I can't stand it! LOL Anyway, getting back on the diet and going to get really healthy again!

I am going to the doctor this afternoon about my cysts. I am anxious to know what he says!


----------



## PDReggie

lsd2721 said:


> Oh gosh, Dos. I'm so sorry! I hope it passed with ease!! That's so weird that the prenatal vitamins which you are taking to make a healthy baby gave you the stone! How annoying! Get better soon!!
> 
> This month is the month I'm really cracking down on food. With being diagnosed with PCOS they recommend you eat a low glycemic index diet. So I have cut out all coke products and all bread. Which I might add is really hard. I normally go to the local coffee shop to have a cup of coffee and a slice of the lemon poppy seed bread (which is sooooooooo delicious ). I am such a bread lover I can't stand it! LOL Anyway, getting back on the diet and going to get really healthy again!
> 
> I am going to the doctor this afternoon about my cysts. I am anxious to know what he says!

Good luck at the doctor! I was doing weight watchers prior to TTC and during. I learned that cheese and bread are the greatest things are earth and are really bad point wise. Plus, I was a total coke addict. It was horrible having to cut WAY back.


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, Dos. I'm so sorry! I hope it passed with ease!! That's so weird that the prenatal vitamins which you are taking to make a healthy baby gave you the stone! How annoying! Get better soon!!
> 
> This month is the month I'm really cracking down on food. With being diagnosed with PCOS they recommend you eat a low glycemic index diet. So I have cut out all coke products and all bread. Which I might add is really hard. I normally go to the local coffee shop to have a cup of coffee and a slice of the lemon poppy seed bread (which is sooooooooo delicious ). I am such a bread lover I can't stand it! LOL Anyway, getting back on the diet and going to get really healthy again!
> 
> I am going to the doctor this afternoon about my cysts. I am anxious to know what he says!
> 
> Good luck at the doctor! I was doing weight watchers prior to TTC and during. I learned that cheese and bread are the greatest things are earth and are really bad point wise. Plus, I was a total coke addict. It was horrible having to cut WAY back.Click to expand...

Good luck at the doctor's! I agree, it's so hard when the things we need to cut back on are our favorites! But you can do it!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Oh gosh, Dos. I'm so sorry! I hope it passed with ease!! That's so weird that the prenatal vitamins which you are taking to make a healthy baby gave you the stone! How annoying! Get better soon!!
> 
> This month is the month I'm really cracking down on food. With being diagnosed with PCOS they recommend you eat a low glycemic index diet. So I have cut out all coke products and all bread. Which I might add is really hard. I normally go to the local coffee shop to have a cup of coffee and a slice of the lemon poppy seed bread (which is sooooooooo delicious ). I am such a bread lover I can't stand it! LOL Anyway, getting back on the diet and going to get really healthy again!
> 
> I am going to the doctor this afternoon about my cysts. I am anxious to know what he says!

I would have a terrible time on that diet (I love bread!) so you have my condolences. But sounds like you know you're doing it for a good reason and that it'll be worth it! Let us know what the Dr says. Good luck!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, any closer to a positive OPK?!

So the Dr told me there wasn't much he could do now for my cysts right now since they weren't inflamed any more. However, once they get inflamed again I need to go right in so he can lance them or put a little device in them to drain them. He said it needs to be done because once it's lanced/or deviced that it more than likely won't come back! But that I am still able to ttc! He said that normally he doesn't recommend people ttc until two cycles after a miscarriage/chemical but that since we caught mine so early it was probably ok.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh, I wish! But no. They seemed to have settled down to a continuous super faint line where at least earlier in the cycle I was seeing some variation. At this point I'm basically waiting this cycle out. I just ordered another big batch of OPK's for next cycle, I'm that sure it's not going to happen this cycle. Ah well.

That's great that you can continue to TTC even with the chemical and the cysts! That's what we like to hear :D And it sounds good to know that there's something they can do to discourage the cysts from recurring. How do you know if they're inflamed? That sounds painful :( Hopefully it's not too bad!


----------



## ladders

Curious I feel for you that would completely drive me mad! You have the patience of a Saint! 

Isd im following your trend, every cycle iv added something to give me more chance but nothing left to add so im giving something up too. Decided to get serious and cut out alcohol, usually have a glass of wine after work whilst making dinner and gave come to rely on it as a destress but worried could be affecting my chances so it has to go!


----------



## Miskas mommy

UGH 35 days and a :bfn: this morning and Still No :witch:! 
and i keep having these weird cramps.. they don't feel like normal period cramps either.. so annoying! 

sorry for the rant.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Miskas mommy said:


> UGH 35 days and a :bfn: this morning and Still No :witch:!
> and i keep having these weird cramps.. they don't feel like normal period cramps either.. so annoying!
> 
> sorry for the rant.

How frustrating! I'm testing negative, but AF isn't due for a few more days, so I'm not taking it too seriously. Still got an assortment of odd symptoms. I keep hoping for something definite, like full blown morning sickness or spontaneous nosebleeds or something. Never thought I'd wish for either of those...


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> Oh, I wish! But no. They seemed to have settled down to a continuous super faint line where at least earlier in the cycle I was seeing some variation. At this point I'm basically waiting this cycle out. I just ordered another big batch of OPK's for next cycle, I'm that sure it's not going to happen this cycle. Ah well.
> 
> That's great that you can continue to TTC even with the chemical and the cysts! That's what we like to hear :D And it sounds good to know that there's something they can do to discourage the cysts from recurring. How do you know if they're inflamed? That sounds painful :( Hopefully it's not too bad!

Right now the cyst is still there but it is sooo teeny tiny that there was nothing he could really do. Now when the cyst gets inflamed it will balloon up about the size of a golf ball or a little less. It hurts for me to wipe, have sex, and depending on how big it could even hurt to walk because I can feel the two cysts rubbing against each other. It is more of an annoying thing that affecting my fertility (says the dr, which put my mind at ease!)

Ladders, they say a glass of wine a day is alright!! If it helps you relax you should continue but if you worry about it maybe it is good to take it out! Maybe find another way to unwind when you get home. Take a nice warm bubble bath!! :) That always cheers me up! Or just turn on some fun music and dance your heart away! N'sync is a bit of a guilty pleasure. I put on my old cd's and dance around the house! Takes me back to a fun time in my life. People are always saying relax...so here is a way I do it!! :)

I will say that already cutting out coke products and bread or refined carbs I have lost 5 lbs. I started this on Saturday! :) So that puts my BMI at 25.1 which puts me right on the borderline of normal/overweight. I would love to loose a good 10 more pounds! Or 1 stone (ladders)or 5 kilos (hopelove)! Depending on where everyone is at! :)

Trust everyone is having a great day and feeling positive! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas mommy said:


> UGH 35 days and a :bfn: this morning and Still No :witch:!
> and i keep having these weird cramps.. they don't feel like normal period cramps either.. so annoying!
> 
> sorry for the rant.

How long are your cycles normally?! How many DPO?! You might have had a late implantation! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! Hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## MgreenM

Good for you on the weight loss lsd! Keep it up!


----------



## PDReggie

Miskas mommy said:


> UGH 35 days and a :bfn: this morning and Still No :witch:!
> and i keep having these weird cramps.. they don't feel like normal period cramps either.. so annoying!
> 
> sorry for the rant.

Good luck. I hope you figure out what is going on.


----------



## HopeLove GR

hi everyone.. Anything new out there ?? 
Ladders i went to the dentist yesterday and we spoke about alcohol and my knowledge is thats ok to have one glass of wine. but he disagreed and said a new research came out saying zero alchol when ttc. i do like wine but now i might just stop for this month ... anything to help i guess.. i kinda gave up and my hubby was upset to see me that bad but what can i do :(
good luck dear


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies!! 

So sorry to not be around again :( It's just so hard to be involved when my cycle isn't going anywhere! Today I am CD85.

I just got done with OBGYN. Did a pelvic exam, blood draw and Ultrasound. Both of my ovaries are polycystic. She isn't calling it PCOS yet though pending blood results. Also strangely enough my lining is almost non existent. But she said she would actually be more concerned if it was super thick because that would mean I have hormone issues. She's gonna get back to me tomorrow to let me know the blood results. She did write me a script for Provera to force a period. First step is going to be to force a period and hope that it restarts my system; like rebooting a computer. She also mentioned that I'll need to continue losing weight as less body fat will mean less estrogen production. Which, I have lost 15 lbs since my thyroid was removed so it's something I have been working on anyway. 

I just had my thyroid levels checked last week so I know those are normal and most likely not effecting my ovulation. Plus, I have normal cycles the first 2 months after my thyroid was removed (and my levels were in the hyperthyroid range) so it seems strange that I would have normal cycle with abnormal thyroid levels then all the sudden have an abnormal cycle with normal thyroid levels. lol

Anyway, as I said, blood levels will be in tomorrow and then if those are normal (which she thinks they will be) I will start provers tomorrow for 10 days. 

So, hopefully I should be back in the TTC game in 10 or so days! yay!


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome back Bee :) So sorry to hear about your crazy cycle. I'm losing my mind at CD37 so I can't even imagine. Hopefully Provera resets your body and gives you the cycle you need to get your BFP! Kind of hoping that's what my Dr will prescribe on Monday.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Bee! That sounds really frustrating.


----------



## lsd2721

Welcome back Bee! Sorry you had to go through all that! At least you can get diagnosed (or not) and figure out what the problem is (or isn't). I hope it works for you!

I also have PCOS. I haven't had any issues with hormones that I know of and I ovulate on time. I just have longer periods than the normal 28 days! Even if you get diagnosed with it, it is not the end of the world! :) Promise!


----------



## DosPinkies

Hey, girls. Sorry I haven't been talkative. My right kidney's being a jackwagon. I've been lurking though. Just wanted to say I have my fx for everyone who's waiting for a BFP...and for the end of a crazy freaking cycle.


----------



## Bee Bee

curiousowl said:


> Welcome back Bee :) So sorry to hear about your crazy cycle. I'm losing my mind at CD37 so I can't even imagine. Hopefully Provera resets your body and gives you the cycle you need to get your BFP! Kind of hoping that's what my Dr will prescribe on Monday.

Honestly, I'm not sure if they will or not O: They say a typical cycle can be up to 40 days long, so they probably won't rush to do anything just yet. But, if you get up into the CD50-60s range I bet they will. Hopefully though, it won't get to that point! D:


----------



## Gingerpoppy

Bee Bee said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Bee :) So sorry to hear about your crazy cycle. I'm losing my mind at CD37 so I can't even imagine. Hopefully Provera resets your body and gives you the cycle you need to get your BFP! Kind of hoping that's what my Dr will prescribe on Monday.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure if they will or not O: They say a typical cycle can be up to 40 days long, so they probably won't rush to do anything just yet. But, if you get up into the CD50-60s range I bet they will. Hopefully though, it won't get to that point! D:Click to expand...


Have you looked in to FertiliTea? It seriously helped reset my cycle. I went from having wonky 40 day cycles to 30. I am hoping it continues!


----------



## curiousowl

Bee Bee said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure if they will or not O: They say a typical cycle can be up to 40 days long, so they probably won't rush to do anything just yet. But, if you get up into the CD50-60s range I bet they will. Hopefully though, it won't get to that point! D:

Yeah, I'm not too sure either. But I will be CD41 on Monday and I haven't O'd yet so we'll see. I know my Dr is happy to step in as opposed to waiting and seeing which makes me super happy. At the very least I can get some answers, such as when should I get a prescription, what do I do if I don't O next cycle, etc. 




Gingerpoppy said:


> Have you looked in to FertiliTea? It seriously helped reset my cycle. I went from having wonky 40 day cycles to 30. I am hoping it continues!

Thanks for the recommendation! That's awesome to hear that it worked out so well for you. I've been considering things to try so I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## PDReggie

Hey girls, hope everyone with Dr. appointments gets good news and whatever it takes to regulate your cycles. I just had an awesome morning with the inmates. Was doing arraignments and asked the prisoners if anyone had questions. One idiot stood up and was like "yeah, can I hit that?" I have been nauseous for 2 days straight, I contemplated seeing if I could throw up on him. But then I would still have to stand with him during arraignments so it wasn't worth the try. Sigh. Just another day in paradise!


----------



## MgreenM

PDReggie said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone with Dr. appointments gets good news and whatever it takes to regulate your cycles. I just had an awesome morning with the inmates. Was doing arraignments and asked the prisoners if anyone had questions. One idiot stood up and was like "yeah, can I hit that?" I have been nauseous for 2 days straight, I contemplated seeing if I could throw up on him. But then I would still have to stand with him during arraignments so it wasn't worth the try. Sigh. Just another day in paradise!


hahaha! Yeah I don't recommend throwing up on people....it will only end badly....Feel better!


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone with Dr. appointments gets good news and whatever it takes to regulate your cycles. I just had an awesome morning with the inmates. Was doing arraignments and asked the prisoners if anyone had questions. One idiot stood up and was like "yeah, can I hit that?" I have been nauseous for 2 days straight, I contemplated seeing if I could throw up on him. But then I would still have to stand with him during arraignments so it wasn't worth the try. Sigh. Just another day in paradise!

:haha: Reggie, that's too funny. Sorry about the nausea! But everything I've read says that's a really good thing. (For more than if you need to throw up on inmates :D )


----------



## ladders

Ha ha pd that's so funny, definitely think it would have been worth a try. Hope your doing well apart from the sickiness.


----------



## MgreenM

Hey ladies, just thought you would like to know the parents found out last night and they are super excited! They loved the ways we told them! My mom was hilarious! I went with the hat and bootie idea for my parents and as she opens it, it took her a minute (and a GREAT expression on her face) to realize what was going on! It was funny!

I am up in PA visiting a friend and DH is home. He went out for karaoke last night since I wasn't around. I hope you ladies are having a good weekend! Hope you are doing something fun and relaxing!


----------



## DosPinkies

PDReggie said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone with Dr. appointments gets good news and whatever it takes to regulate your cycles. I just had an awesome morning with the inmates. Was doing arraignments and asked the prisoners if anyone had questions. One idiot stood up and was like "yeah, can I hit that?" I have been nauseous for 2 days straight, I contemplated seeing if I could throw up on him. But then I would still have to stand with him during arraignments so it wasn't worth the try. Sigh. Just another day in paradise!

That is so funny! I personally don't see a problem with "accidentally" throwing up on him. Hey, when you're pregnant you can get away with a ton of stuff...I say milk it. :winkwink:


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. I'm doing good. Slightly neurotic but I was that way before so I can't blame it on the hormones. Hope everyone is having a fun and relaxing weekend. It hit 40 degrees in Cleveland and you would think it is summer. People are out in force today.


----------



## DosPinkies

So girls, I'm bored and only want to think about BABIES. So I have a question for you all. Baby names! Have you picked them out with your DH yet? If so, what are they and how long have you had them picked out? I hope you don't think Im crazy for already thinking about names...but I think most girls do this, right?

We have had our girl name picked out for years...Nora Jane. <3
We have never been able to agree on a boy name though. I push pretty hard for Milo, but husband says it's a no-go. His compromise is Miles...I'm trying to let it grow on me. Maybe we'll have a girl and won't have to roshambo over the boy's name. Hahaha :winkwink: :bodyb:


----------



## MrsKChicago

We've talked about it for years. We've been set on Valentine for a girl for years. Which might get a bit silly if we conceive this month  I feel pretty strongly about a more conservative middle name with weird first names (kind of a fallback), and our latest thought is Helena. 

He really wants Vincent for a boy, after his grandfather, and there are no boys names that I feel really strongly about, so we'd probably go with that. With Peregrine as a middle name because we're weird and hawks are cool. I'd use it as a first if I didn't think he'd hate us forever ;)

We considered Miles for a boy. I really like it. I like Milo, too, but I don't know if it ages as well. Then again, I think Milo is very on trend, so maybe it'll age just fine. No reason you couldn't use it as a nickname for Miles. I love Nora <3


----------



## MrsKChicago

All the baby talk around here is "I can't wait til we can do this with Valentine" and "I bet Valentine will love going to Medieval Times" and "It'll be so fun if Valentine and Nephew are close in age." We're gonna have quite a shock if we have all boys! I'm sure it would be the other way round if we'd settled on a boy name years ago.


----------



## curiousowl

You guys! I think I might actually ovulate here! First off I had some (sorry, TMI) blood-tinged CM today and I was happy thinking it meant that AF was coming. But I figured I would still do my OPK as normal in the late afternoon because why not. But I kind of forgot about it while watching the Olympics and went back 15 mins later. To my shock the line was way dark, still not positive, but the kind of dark that I see people post right before it's positive. I didn't believe it, I thought it was because I read it after 5 mins. But I took another one and same thing! I'm going to do another one later tonight and then in the morning. Cross your fingers for me! I know this doesn't mean I actually will ovulate but it's the first signs of life I've seen from my ovaries all cycle, lol. We BD'd today, now I'm annoyed we gave up BDing, figuring the cycle was over, but if I ovulate at least we have a chance! So excited!

Anyhow, sorry to interrupt the baby name talk :) Just had to share.


----------



## lsd2721

Heck yeah I've been thinking about baby names!! :) DH just kinda goes along with it. Says we're not even pregnant yet but he plays around with me and entertains me. We have picked out names though. Emma for a girl and Ben for a boy. :) I personally wanted Elijah (Eli for short) for a boy and Joanna for a girl. Those were my top picks but DH was not all for them!

I love Nora! Very cute! 

Valentine would be so adorable if you conceived this month!! :)

My sister got upset when I told her what name we picked out for a girl. She said she has wanted that name. She however already has a beautiful girl and named her Riley so I said she missed out on her chance! So now it's down to who gets the girl first! haha


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, Yay! How exciting! Get to Bding! :) So glad you have a chance this cycle and don't have to force ovulation! :) GL!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How exciting for you, Owl!

I have a bit of spotting tonight, so I think I may be out this month. I'd drown my sorrows in all the wine I've been avoiding for two weeks, but I have to be up early for yoga with my sister in law.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, How are you feeling?!


----------



## DosPinkies

Well, no progress really. I ended up back in the hospital yesterday because the pain got out of control and I was so sick from it that I couldn't keep my pain meds or anything else down. They did another CT and told me my stone hadn't budged in 3 days. They sent me home again though, and just gave me a different type of pain med to hopefully manage it better. So far, it's working. Im now the offspring of Sleepy and Dopey Dwarfs, but at least I'm managing. Unfortunately I haven't passed the stupid thing yet. :( My pain is at least lower now, so it might mean it's moving in the right direction. We'll see I guess. Thanks for asking!

Owl, yaaaay! I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm so confused and frustrated. I went to take another OPK at 11pm and the line was basically gone and I'd started bleeding. Not spotting. I would definitely classify as light on FF. So wtf. How does that even work? Has anyone heard of having a close to or positive OPK followed by AF a few hours later? Google was no help. I guess the bright side is, as DH pointed out, I'm either ovulating or having my period, both of which were things I wanted to have happen. Preferably not at the same time but you know. I guess I just wait and see! :wacko:


----------



## DosPinkies

Owl, I'm so sorry. I know how maddening it is for your body to do confusing things. I did a little research for you and though I couldn't find a definitive answer as to why it would happen, I found that it happens sometimes and you're not alone. It's probably just something you can mention to your doctor and see if they have any ideas. The good news is - it looks like AF is here for you and you can finally get off this insane cycle you've been on. That's actually good. This time that little eggo is gonna get the eff out of there and you're gonna catch it! :hugs:


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, how frustrating! Ugh! At least you're leaving this cycle and just mark it off as a weird first cycle off BC! :) Now you can start normal cycles and get that baby! 

Dos, I'm glad your pain isn't as intense! I hope you pass this stone soon!

I trust everyone has had a great weekend! I am off to the local coffee shop to sit and have a coffee and some of that wonderful lemon poppy seed bread (I'm allowed a cheat here and there, right?!) and going to read my book for a while!


----------



## Miskas mommy

ugh Dos, that sucks! my DH also gets kidney stones occasionally. he has always passed them with no issue though. they say passing one is worse than child birth, so just think, you can stand the pain :). 

Still No AF, so frustrating! 37 days today, i have taken about 5 tests and all BFN's. If it doesn't start by next week when we get home from vacation i am gonna call my Dr. as my sister has 3 boys and did not get a positive HPT until 12 weeks! she had blood tests to confirm it early on..

Super tired today, i had to work and almost fell asleep at my desk!


----------



## RForReal

Hey all! I've been out of town for work so I've had to catch up on the past few days. Unfortunately for me I ovulated during the time I was gone and since there was a time change, it's really hard to tell which day. So I'm either 6,5 or 4 dpo. Our doctors appointment is on Tuesday so hoping for the best. I think they just talk to us at first but I'm looking forward to hearing what the plan should be. 

How's everyone else? 

Owl sounds like you at least may have gotten a new start if no ovulation. Hopefully this is the start of a new cycle with normal ovulation! 

Dos so sorry for how much pain you have been in! Hope that you start to feel better soon! 

Miskas- sounds promising! Looking forward to seeing your results! Keep us updated.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies. It's still light but I'm officially calling it. I'll definitely be asking my doctor about all of this tomorrow. It was a little crushing thinking I was going to O just to have AF start but here's to a better cycle. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## ChocLover

Hi guys,

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 31 but 32 in April. We are starting ttc after my next period which is due at the beginning of March.

I am so tired today because I started temping for the first time last night. I was so incredibly excited to take my temp reading - that I woke up 4 times in the middle of the night. As a consequence, I wasn't able to get a proper reading. And today I'm exhausted.

What a crappy start!! :blush:

To be honest I'm a little bit scared about what lies ahead but excited too.

I have my prenatal OB/GYN apt this week - have you guys been through one and what can I expect?


----------



## ladders

owl im really sorry to hear that your body is being a git, but like you said either way its progress, least something is happening, am thinking of you.

dos hope you feel better soon!

miskas keep us informed and im sending you lots of babydust

i know im a bit late on the baby names but i had my phone stolen saturday night so meant iv not been able to get on here for a while, did give me a few hours of thinking of something other than baby lol. we've had our names picked for ages we have two girls names and one boys
first girl Ava Autumn second girl Etta Olivia and for a boy Eli Heath, im not as keen on heath but dh dead set on that and wanted it a first name but i managed to get it the other way round. Isd seems we have the same taste for boys!


----------



## lsd2721

ChocLover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 31 but 32 in April. We are starting ttc after my next period which is due at the beginning of March.
> 
> I am so tired today because I started temping for the first time last night. I was so incredibly excited to take my temp reading - that I woke up 4 times in the middle of the night. As a consequence, I wasn't able to get a proper reading. And today I'm exhausted.
> 
> What a crappy start!! :blush:
> 
> To be honest I'm a little bit scared about what lies ahead but excited too.
> 
> I have my prenatal OB/GYN apt this week - have you guys been through one and what can I expect?

Hey Choc! Another Australian! I'm not Australian but Hope sure is! My husband is Australian and I lived there for about 5 years in Sydney! :) We lived the Castle Hill/Baulkham Hills area! We've now moved to Mississippi to be closer to my family when we decided to start a family! Nothing like having your own mother around!

I never had a prenatal appointment so not really sure what happens or what they do but good luck with that! Have fun! :) Let us know how it goes. 

When I started temping, I did the same exact thing. I was more nervous I wouldn't wake in time so I kept waking up. You get used to it though! I'm on my second cycle of temping and I'm now getting to compare this cycle to the one before. It's interesting! :)


----------



## lsd2721

ladders, we sure do! I loooooove Eli! It's a gorgeous name! Very jealous your husband likes it too! Ava and Etta are just as gorgeous too!


----------



## curiousowl

Dos, hope you're feeling better today!

Miskas, any news?

R, I had the same thing when I traveled last cycle, my temps jumped all around. It gets confusing and annoying!



ChocLover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 31 but 32 in April. We are starting ttc after my next period which is due at the beginning of March.
> 
> I am so tired today because I started temping for the first time last night. I was so incredibly excited to take my temp reading - that I woke up 4 times in the middle of the night. As a consequence, I wasn't able to get a proper reading. And today I'm exhausted.
> 
> What a crappy start!! :blush:
> 
> To be honest I'm a little bit scared about what lies ahead but excited too.
> 
> I have my prenatal OB/GYN apt this week - have you guys been through one and what can I expect?

Glad you found us! I had that same thing when I started temping last cycle. But now I almost fall asleep with the thermometer in my mouth, lol. The one thing that took a little practice was knowing when, if I wake up before my temping alarm, what my body feels like if I'm not going to immediately fall back asleep and I should temp a little early.

I had a preconception appointment (that's what my Dr's office called it). Mine was mostly because I wanted genetic screening since I'm in a high risk ethnic group so they talked to me a little about that, we talked about stopping the pill, OPKs, and prenatal vitamins. They also tested me for vitamin deficiencies, etc which was good since my Vitamin D was very low. And something I didn't do but I suggest would be to ask about when to come back if you don't conceive right away. It's just nice to have a timetable.




lsd2721 said:


> ladders, we sure do! I loooooove Eli! It's a gorgeous name! Very jealous your husband likes it too! Ava and Etta are just as gorgeous too!

I love the name Eli too! Unfortunately my parents named their dog Eli so that's out for me. I actually don't think about it too much but I love the name Tess or Tessa. I haven't even told DH since I think he'll be much more receptive to ideas once I'm actually pregnant. At the moment he suggests things like Pickaxe for a girl.


I had my Dr's appointment today. She said that it's not uncommon for OPKs to pick up other hormones, which is kind of what I figured. So I guess that explains the nearly positive test I had right before AF. She said she recommends the digitals for this reason, which is great, but I'm not going to use those until I have some indication that I'm ovulating at all. It's too expensive! Other than that she said to try to relax and to give it 2 more cycles. If my cycles keep being long and/or anovulatory she said we'll do an ultrasound and she'll prescribe Provera. I love that she's proactive. 2 cycles is not bad. Especially since I'm planning to take Vitex if I don't ovulate this cycle!


----------



## DosPinkies

Choc - welcome! Don't worry about the temping...it's weird at first but you'll get the hang of it. 

Ladders - I Love those names! Ava is one of our runner-up girls names. I like Eli too, but DH wold probably never go for it because he vetoes EVERY single boy name EVER. Boys. 

Owl - pickaxe!! Haha, I laughed pretty hard on that. It sounds like you have a good doctor. There probably isn't anything to be concerned about since you're fresh off the pill and that does crazy psycho things to your cycle.


Update on me...I have a urologist appointment tomorrow to see what he wants to do about this damned rock stuck in my ureter. I have a bad feeling he's going to want to do surgery. Eh, we'll see. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MgreenM

owl - I am glad you are pleased with what your doctor is saying!

dos- I hope you don't need surgery! Good luck!

choc- welcome!

A quick update from me: I started the new job today. It's such a warm environment! Everyone was excited to see me and very welcoming. While I had told my supervisor that I was pregnant (necessary as there are some patients I shouldn't work with while pregnant i.e. patients who are getting radiation/chemotherapy) she had only told those that needed to know for scheduling patients with me. She wanted to respect my privacy which really felt good! Morning sickness has really been at a minimum. Had my first appointment last week with an ultrasound and everything is good. So, overall things are on the upswing at this point. I think a lot of the anxiety I have had over the past couple of months have been hormone related with some work related things (the work related things are gone with changing jobs. although there may be others with the new job, you never know!)

I hope everyone is having a great start to their week!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Dos, I hope you don't end up in surgery.

MGreenM, so glad to hear you're liking the new job, and the pregnancy isn't an issue!

Owl, I hope you and your doctor sort things out soon.

I thought for sure AF was on the way, but she never showed. I've been tracking my cycles since August, and I'm usually 28 or 29 days, but rarely 27 or 30. Today is day 29, and the period symptoms, which usually show up during my period and not before, are fading. Tests are still negative. I don't know what to think. I only have one FRER left, so I'm going to wait til Wednesday, when I'm officially late, if she doesn't show up tomorrow. Ergh. Hate suspense.


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> Dos, I hope you don't end up in surgery.
> 
> MGreenM, so glad to hear you're liking the new job, and the pregnancy isn't an issue!
> 
> Owl, I hope you and your doctor sort things out soon.
> 
> I thought for sure AF was on the way, but she never showed. I've been tracking my cycles since August, and I'm usually 28 or 29 days, but rarely 27 or 30. Today is day 29, and the period symptoms, which usually show up during my period and not before, are fading. Tests are still negative. I don't know what to think. I only have one FRER left, so I'm going to wait til Wednesday, when I'm officially late, if she doesn't show up tomorrow. Ergh. Hate suspense.


good luck!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Owl, Still the same..... 
Off to Sunny Florida tomorrow.. not sure how much access i will have, back next tuesday! Have a great week ladies


----------



## MrsKChicago

Miskas mommy said:


> Owl, Still the same.....
> Off to Sunny Florida tomorrow.. not sure how much access i will have, back next tuesday! Have a great week ladies

I'm so jealous! Soak up some sun for me!


----------



## curiousowl

Crossing my fingers for you MrsK! It's sounding good!


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy - lucky lucky! Have a great time!

Mrs k - I'll keep my fingers crossed that she stays away!!

Green - Glad things are better!


----------



## RForReal

MrsKChicago said:


> Dos, I hope you don't end up in surgery.
> 
> MGreenM, so glad to hear you're liking the new job, and the pregnancy isn't an issue!
> 
> Owl, I hope you and your doctor sort things out soon.
> 
> I thought for sure AF was on the way, but she never showed. I've been tracking my cycles since August, and I'm usually 28 or 29 days, but rarely 27 or 30. Today is day 29, and the period symptoms, which usually show up during my period and not before, are fading. Tests are still negative. I don't know what to think. I only have one FRER left, so I'm going to wait til Wednesday, when I'm officially late, if she doesn't show up tomorrow. Ergh. Hate suspense.

Ooh good luck!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Owl - pickaxe!! Haha, I laughed pretty hard on that.

That's my DH! His newest one is joking that he'll agree to knock me up if I agree to seriously consider the name Dominic. Which sounds vaguely normal until you know that his best friend's name is Dominic AND that we already have a cat named Dominic, named after his friend. Can you imagine? We already have to talk about human Dominic and cat Dominic to differentiate. He says it'd be great because we could tell our son he was named for the cat who was named for his friend :dohh:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hahaha! I think I like your husband!


----------



## DosPinkies

Yes, I think I like your husband, too! Lol...too funny.


----------



## DosPinkies

Girls, I finally made the decision to commit - I'm going to learn to sew! I'm going to take some classes and I already picked out the sewing machine I'm asking DH to buy me for my 30th birthday in May! I've already found so many adorable beginner sewing projects for future baby...burping cloths and little add-ons for onesies and so forth. I'm so excited about this that I wanted to share! I've mentioned this on here before - that I need to find a new hobby to stay busy and sewing was an option, but I kinda kept putting it off - well I'm gonna go for it. I'm feeling so much more positive about TTC lately...just telling myself that stressing is only hurting my chances...and I think learning this new skill will not only keep my idle hands busy but give me a useful mommy skill, too! Yay for hobbies!


----------



## ChocLover

Found out today that I can't ttc till April. Have to wait on a test I can't do till late march.
Really disappointed.
GP said not to worry - that I wasn't old and had plenty of time. It was sweet of him but I'm still so disappointed. I feel like I've left it so late as it is.


----------



## MgreenM

DosPinkies said:


> Girls, I finally made the decision to commit - I'm going to learn to sew! I'm going to take some classes and I already picked out the sewing machine I'm asking DH to buy me for my 30th birthday in May! I've already found so many adorable beginner sewing projects for future baby...burping cloths and little add-ons for onesies and so forth. I'm so excited about this that I wanted to share! I've mentioned this on here before - that I need to find a new hobby to stay busy and sewing was an option, but I kinda kept putting it off - well I'm gonna go for it. I'm feeling so much more positive about TTC lately...just telling myself that stressing is only hurting my chances...and I think learning this new skill will not only keep my idle hands busy but give me a useful mommy skill, too! Yay for hobbies!

how fun! you will have to post pictures of your projects! I know some basic sewing but don't have a sewing machine. What I really want to do is work on a scrapbook from the wedding. I haven't started yet because I wanted to get the formal pics back and printed first...but it might be a good thing for my mental health to go ahead and start it (although not good for my wallet! lol!) and it may help with my energy levels as well. 



ChocLover said:


> Found out today that I can't ttc till April. Have to wait on a test I can't do till late march.
> Really disappointed.
> GP said not to worry - that I wasn't old and had plenty of time. It was sweet of him but I'm still so disappointed. I feel like I've left it so late as it is.

Sounds like your GP is great! I am glad he is supportive. I can understand that you are disappointed. It's hard to be told you have to wait for something you really want. But, we are at the end of February so it isn't as far away as it seems! Good luck with the test!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, ChocLover. Delays are so disappointing :( :hugs:

Dos, I hope you have fun! Sewing is so rewarding once you get past the initial frustration of not knowing what you're doing. So cool to take raw materials and then actually end up with an awesome useful thing.


----------



## PDReggie

MrsK, good luck!

Miskas, have fun!

Dos, that sounds like fun. We want to see pictures of all your projects!

Choclover, sorry for the delay. That always sucks.


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Girls, I finally made the decision to commit - I'm going to learn to sew! I'm going to take some classes and I already picked out the sewing machine I'm asking DH to buy me for my 30th birthday in May! I've already found so many adorable beginner sewing projects for future baby...burping cloths and little add-ons for onesies and so forth. I'm so excited about this that I wanted to share! I've mentioned this on here before - that I need to find a new hobby to stay busy and sewing was an option, but I kinda kept putting it off - well I'm gonna go for it. I'm feeling so much more positive about TTC lately...just telling myself that stressing is only hurting my chances...and I think learning this new skill will not only keep my idle hands busy but give me a useful mommy skill, too! Yay for hobbies!

That's a great idea! My mom made a lot of my clothes when I was little and they were super adorable. I'm really hoping some of them are in good enough condition to use if I have a daughter. And she used to use the leftover fabric to make clothes for my dolls, which I loved. I've thought about taking it up. Maybe when I live near my mom again and can have her teach me.




ChocLover said:


> Found out today that I can't ttc till April. Have to wait on a test I can't do till late march.
> Really disappointed.
> GP said not to worry - that I wasn't old and had plenty of time. It was sweet of him but I'm still so disappointed. I feel like I've left it so late as it is.

Aww, so sorry to hear that. That sucks. :( My Dr says the same thing. "You're young!" But it doesn't seem that way to me either.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hi Ladies.. i hope everyone is going well.. i was away for sometime and it was hard to catch up with all the posts.

Dos i hope things are better now
Choc, welcome.. and sorry you have to wait.. but as the dr said you are still young.. I see you are Australian 2? Go Aussie &#61514; 

The latest for me.. I did some tests and I found a little lump on my breast and they took a biopsy 2 days ago and I am freaking out .. so I will get the results on Sunday but the dr said its very unlikely to be anything.. but with the about of stress and work loads I think I am out this month .. I am due to ovulate in the next 2 days, I had a faint line on my OPK last night so I am guessing it is coming soon&#8230; but my question is with stress I am becoming very very dry.. is that normal ?? with preseed and I can barely feel anything !!! that never happened to me before :sad2:


----------



## DosPinkies

I wanted to let you ladies know that I am having surgery to remove my kidney stone tomorrow. My urologist believes it is stuck. Worst part? I'm JUST entering my fertile period. I got a neg OPK yesterday but my fertile CM increased today and I'm betting I'm close to flashing smiley territory...yet...it matters not. Surgery tomorrow and then a stint that has to stay in for 7 days means this month is a total bust. Oh well I guess...I'll just pretend I meant to take this month off. :growlmad:


Hope - I can imagine stress could do lots of crazy things to your body. Maybe you could try taking some musinex or robitussin to help produce see more CM? It might take a couple of days of taking it to really kick in, so it might be too late if you ovulate before then, but it might be worth a shot. I hope everything turns out okay with the lump! I'm sure your doctor is right that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no! How utterly crappy :(


----------



## MgreenM

wishing you well dos!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Girls, I finally made the decision to commit - I'm going to learn to sew! I'm going to take some classes and I already picked out the sewing machine I'm asking DH to buy me for my 30th birthday in May! I've already found so many adorable beginner sewing projects for future baby...burping cloths and little add-ons for onesies and so forth. I'm so excited about this that I wanted to share! I've mentioned this on here before - that I need to find a new hobby to stay busy and sewing was an option, but I kinda kept putting it off - well I'm gonna go for it. I'm feeling so much more positive about TTC lately...just telling myself that stressing is only hurting my chances...and I think learning this new skill will not only keep my idle hands busy but give me a useful mommy skill, too! Yay for hobbies!

Can't wait to see some of your projects! I want to learn to sew, I need to look into this..




ChocLover said:


> Found out today that I can't ttc till April. Have to wait on a test I can't do till late march.
> Really disappointed.
> GP said not to worry - that I wasn't old and had plenty of time. It was sweet of him but I'm still so disappointed. I feel like I've left it so late as it is.

So sorry! Ugh what a pain. Sounds like you do have a good GP though and this bit of time will feel like nothing later. 



HopeLove GR said:


> Hi Ladies.. i hope everyone is going well.. i was away for sometime and it was hard to catch up with all the posts.
> 
> Dos i hope things are better now
> Choc, welcome.. and sorry you have to wait.. but as the dr said you are still young.. I see you are Australian 2? Go Aussie &#61514;
> 
> The latest for me.. I did some tests and I found a little lump on my breast and they took a biopsy 2 days ago and I am freaking out .. so I will get the results on Sunday but the dr said its very unlikely to be anything.. but with the about of stress and work loads I think I am out this month .. I am due to ovulate in the next 2 days, I had a faint line on my OPK last night so I am guessing it is coming soon but my question is with stress I am becoming very very dry.. is that normal ?? with preseed and I can barely feel anything !!! that never happened to me before :sad2:

How stressful! Hope everything is okay and it's just a simple benign mass. Stress can definitely affect your cycle and ovulation patterns. Just keep up with the BDing and use preseed if you need to. If you are that dry, your body may be ovulating later than you thought because of stress. 



DosPinkies said:


> I wanted to let you ladies know that I am having surgery to remove my kidney stone tomorrow. My urologist believes it is stuck. Worst part? I'm JUST entering my fertile period. I got a neg OPK yesterday but my fertile CM increased today and I'm betting I'm close to flashing smiley territory...yet...it matters not. Surgery tomorrow and then a stint that has to stay in for 7 days means this month is a total bust. Oh well I guess...I'll just pretend I meant to take this month off. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Hope - I can imagine stress could do lots of crazy things to your body. Maybe you could try taking some musinex or robitussin to help produce see more CM? It might take a couple of days of taking it to really kick in, so it might be too late if you ovulate before then, but it might be worth a shot. I hope everything turns out okay with the lump! I'm sure your doctor is right that it's nothing to worry about.

Oh Dos, I'm so sorry! I hope the surgery goes well and it will relieve your pain. In the long run it's better to take care of it now. Good luck!


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm sorry you have to go through surgery and all that especially during o! How annoying. At least you'll be taking great care of yourself! GL on your surgery! Will be thinking about you! Also, great idea on sewing! One reason to crochet is all the cute baby blankets and hats I can make for my children! :)

Hope, I am so sorry! I hope everything turns out ok and that the lump is just benign! 

Choc, I'm sorry you have to wait!


----------



## ladders

Sounds like our little group is having a bit of a shitty week!

dos i hope you feel better soon and know how horrible it is to loose a cycle so im thinking of you.

Hope im sure everything will be fine with the lump but i understand how stressful and consuming it is, when dr thought i had a pituitary ademona ts all i could think about! Just try to relax and dont let your body get all stressed out just yet, know thats much easier to say than do

choc its horrible thinking you are ready and then something holds you back but hopefully the time will go quickly and we are all still hear to talk, grump and help you

any news Mrsk?


----------



## squeaky1983

Can I join? I'm 30 and ttc #1 for 5 years and 2 months. I've had a little break from BNB but feeling confident again! :dust:


----------



## squeaky1983

....and I just went to the loo and as suspected :witch:!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome Squeaky. I'm sorry the witch got you :(

Ladders, no news. Tested negative again last night, but after only a 2 hour hold and with a CBD instead of a frer (saving the last frer). I have some wondfos coming today hopefully, so I'm going to use those for awhile. This is really weird. I'm on day 31, and even 30 day cycles are rare for me. I've never just skipped a period except when I've been on birth control pills. Wish I could just get an answer before I end up on I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant ;) I woke up with a headache and I don't have anything I can take for it.

ETA: Dr Google says I can have Aleve for now. Woohoo!


----------



## curiousowl

:hugs: Dos. Just focus on surgery and feeling better. It must be so frustrating but definitely better now then when you're pregnant. I hope your recovery is short!

Hope, thinking good thoughts for you. Keep us posted.

Welcome squeaky!

lol, MrsK about I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant. I too fear that :D I hope this is it for you! It's so annoying when our bodies do weird things.


----------



## JCM

Hi Everyone! I'm turning 30 in April and I'm ttc #1. My husband had a vasectomy reversal a year ago so I just started seeing a fertility specialist. So far I have given tons of blood! I stress out every single month about ovulating. I started using a fertility monitor 3 months ago and the last 2 months I haven't gotten any peak days. Just high fertility all month. Supposed to be getting to know me...frustrating! My cycles have gone from 26 days to 20 days this last year. I've been off birth control for years. I think every time I log on to Facebook someone new is actually pregnant! 
Squeaky1983, I just got mine this morning too! Worst cramps ever! 
Dos, I really feel for you with those stones. I have passed 11 and some in the comfort of my own home while I was without insurance. Ouch! Hope you feel better soon. Worst pain I have ever felt in my life. I've had friends tell me passing a stone can be more pain than childbirth so maybe this is just getting you prepared!


----------



## curiousowl

I officially had the weirdest AF ever. It was 48 hours long, only barely more than spotting ever, and dark. I kept waiting for it to come back but nope. In a way though, I guess it's slightly comforting. I figure that means there was no lining to be shed which indicates that, as suspected, my hormones are being screwy post-pill. My body never even got the memo to consider Oing, which makes me feel better than had everything been right and there just was no egg. But still, so weird! I might have even thought it was IB but I never O'd and now my temps are low so I'm calling this a new cycle. My temps are making me happy though because it's just nice to see some consistency after they bounced around so much, especially at the end of last cycle. Also it's nice to not be peeing on something every day after how many OPKs I took last cycle, lol. Waiting for CD10 and I'll start them again!


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> I officially had the weirdest AF ever. It was 48 hours long, only barely more than spotting ever, and dark. I kept waiting for it to come back but nope. In a way though, I guess it's slightly comforting. I figure that means there was no lining to be shed which indicates that, as suspected, my hormones are being screwy post-pill. My body never even got the memo to consider Oing, which makes me feel better than had everything been right and there just was no egg. But still, so weird! I might have even thought it was IB but I never O'd and now my temps are low so I'm calling this a new cycle. My temps are making me happy though because it's just nice to see some consistency after they bounced around so much, especially at the end of last cycle. Also it's nice to not be peeing on something every day after how many OPKs I took last cycle, lol. Waiting for CD10 and I'll start them again!

That, oddly, both sucks and I'm happy for you? We will stick with I'm happy your temps look normal this month, that you don't have to continue to take opks for a few more days, and that you had a light period. Good luck this month.


----------



## PDReggie

Oh and welcome JCM and squeaky. Good luck to you both.


----------



## HopeLove GR

welcome JCM and Squeaky :) best of luck to you both.


----------



## curiousowl

PDReggie said:


> That, oddly, both sucks and I'm happy for you? We will stick with I'm happy your temps look normal this month, that you don't have to continue to take opks for a few more days, and that you had a light period. Good luck this month.

Haha, thanks! I'll take what I can get at the moment :)

How are you feeling? When's your first doctor's appointment?


Welcome JCM!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Grrr. My cheap tests that were supposed to be here today aren't showing til Friday now. See if I order from Ebay instead of Amazon again. Super cheap tests to feed the POAS addiction don't do me much good if I don't have sticks to pee on because they waited 2 days to even send the package.


----------



## lsd2721

Gosh! Lots of new folks! :) Welcome all! Jcm and Squeaky! You've come to the right place to meet wonderful people and to vent!! :)

Mrs. K! Keeping my fingers crossed! Really hope you get your BFP!

Owl, It does look like your temps this cycle are a bit more calm!! You seem to have the same temps a few days in a row like I am starting to have! I wonder what that means! :)


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> Grrr. My cheap tests that were supposed to be here today aren't showing til Friday now. See if I order from Ebay instead of Amazon again. Super cheap tests to feed the POAS addiction don't do me much good if I don't have sticks to pee on because they waited 2 days to even send the package.

How annoying! I hate when that happens.




lsd2721 said:


> Owl, It does look like your temps this cycle are a bit more calm!! You seem to have the same temps a few days in a row like I am starting to have! I wonder what that means! :)

I haven't seen your chart in a few days! Glad I'm not the only one with temps down in the 96 range and the same temp day after day. I even took my temp in the middle of the day just to make sure my thermometer wasn't broken but it seems okay. Let's call it a good thing! Stable temps mean you can see the pattern better, right? And in your case I bet it's a sign that you're going to O soon! :)


----------



## ladders

Hi squeaky sorry the witch got you it doesn't get any easier but you've come to the right thread we're all really good at looking after each other. I'm a 1983 too which month are you?

Hi jmc is it the clearblue fertility monitor you use iv always wondered how good they are.

Not out yet mrsk Shame we are not closer because I have about a million Internet cheapies and I'm on a poas ban!

Still waiting for my smiley face on opk but trying to get some bding in around these stupid night shifts Im on. Using preseed and softcups to try to make the most of the times we manage it


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I just googled the flat line temperature and basically people are saying it probably means that the hormones and everything are more level. So...that to me is great news since last cycle I was all over the place (I think due to my miscarriage). I think that five pound loss is helping out too. Cutting out all the processed food as well! :) 

Ladders, did you end up cutting out the wine this cycle?! I'm waiting to ovulate in the next few days as well! :) We'll be two week wait buddies! :)


----------



## ChocLover

curiousowl said:


> I officially had the weirdest AF ever. It was 48 hours long, only barely more than spotting ever, and dark. I kept waiting for it to come back but nope. In a way though, I guess it's slightly comforting. I figure that means there was no lining to be shed which indicates that, as suspected, my hormones are being screwy post-pill. My body never even got the memo to consider Oing, which makes me feel better than had everything been right and there just was no egg. But still, so weird! I might have even thought it was IB but I never O'd and now my temps are low so I'm calling this a new cycle. My temps are making me happy though because it's just nice to see some consistency after they bounced around so much, especially at the end of last cycle. Also it's nice to not be peeing on something every day after how many OPKs I took last cycle, lol. Waiting for CD10 and I'll start them again!

My last one was the same.

I've been fairly regular for years but I skipped the entire January cycle (I suspect because I was travelling overseas in a fairly stressful environment) ... and then the one that came in the Feb Cycle was just like what you described.

I thought it might just be "cleaning the system out" and that things might be more normal in the coming one. 

So I found out yesterday that I have subclinical hypothyroidism. I've been put on Thyroxine which I took this morning. So I have to wait for this problem to resolve before trying as well. So it will be At Least another two months if not more.

But after talking to DH I'm feeling ok about it. There's no point stressing. It'll happen when it happens.

Sorry everyone's been having issues this month...


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> PDReggie said:
> 
> 
> That, oddly, both sucks and I'm happy for you? We will stick with I'm happy your temps look normal this month, that you don't have to continue to take opks for a few more days, and that you had a light period. Good luck this month.
> 
> Haha, thanks! I'll take what I can get at the moment :)
> 
> How are you feeling? When's your first doctor's appointment?
> 
> 
> Welcome JCM!Click to expand...

I'm feeling nauseous. All day, every day. And my hormones want to cry and kill people all at the same time. I can see it now, crying over poor DHs body while I kill him. My only hope will be an all pregnant or pmsing jury. I will become my own lifetime movie! As you can see, I hope, I am working on using humor to deal with it. I can't bring myself to whine because I have wanted this for SO long. Plus, the problems make it seem like something is actually going on down there. I don't have my first doctor's appointment until March 18. It feels like forever away still. Then at that appointment they should schedule the first ultrasound. I've been avoiding the boards because thus far they all terrify me. Sorry crazy rant. Good luck to all of you this month. 



ChocLover said:


> So I found out yesterday that I have subclinical hypothyroidism. I've been put on Thyroxine which I took this morning. So I have to wait for this problem to resolve before trying as well. So it will be At Least another two months if not more.
> 
> But after talking to DH I'm feeling ok about it. There's no point stressing. It'll happen when it happens.
> 
> Sorry everyone's been having issues this month...

I'm so sorry. That has to be incredibly frustrating. If there is a bright side, at least you are learning about it now and dealing with it can only help your chances once you are able to try.


----------



## MgreenM

Reggie- so sorry you have been feeling so icky! I too don't find much on the first trimester boards....Have you been really tired as well?

Squeaky and JMC welcome!

Choc- at least you can do something about it now!

Good luck to those who are due to O soon!


----------



## RForReal

Welcome squeaky and JCM! 

We had our first fertility specialist appt yesterday. It went pretty well. I have to get an HSG done and do bloodwork and check all my hormones once my next cycle starts. Hubby has to do another sperm count with a wash to see what the motile count would be to determine if we are good candidates for IUI. So now I just wait until AF arrives so I can start doing the tests. The appointment was fine, it's just didn't really give me any information I didn't already have. Never thought I'd be looking forward to giving blood or having dye shot up my cervix.


----------



## lsd2721

RforReal, Good luck with all the tests!!  You're starting that road of figuring out what all your options are! It'll be nice to get tests done to see if anything else is going on!

I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you this cycle too! :)


----------



## ChocLover

RForReal said:


> The appointment was fine, it's just didn't really give me any information I didn't already have. Never thought I'd be looking forward to giving blood or having dye shot up my cervix.

That's how I tend to feel about specialists - they aren't as informative as you expect them to be.

I'm sitting in my OB clinic for my prenatal. He is running late. DH said he would try really hard to be here but unfortunately he is stuck in court and won't be able to come.

I was initially really disappointed because I don't want pregnancy to be something that I go through 99% with him just there for the bd and delivery if you know what I mean. I'm sure that's not how it will turn out but if it does I won't be happy at all.

It's also half the fun if you have to do it on your own (not that it's been fun so far - just one delay after another!)

I don't know what questions to ask and I don't want to sound like an unprepared idiot, which is how I feel.

A bit moody .. AF is due in a couple if days so that could be why!


----------



## JCM

Ladders, this will be my 4th cycle using the monitor. The first month was good. Gave me high fertility a couple days, then two peak days, then two high fertile days. Then the next two months it was high fertility the whole month which was not possible. So I saw a fertility doctor and he gave me an ultra sound and TONS of blood work (RforReal get ready!!!) and said I totally ovulated this last cycle and that the monitor is nuts. Lol I was really starting to freak out because all my ob's office ever says is "oh you're young you'll be fine. You probably ovulate just fine." Is it so much to ask that they check my blood???? Geez! Anyway I mostly stress out because my husband went through major (painful and expensive) surgery for us to have children of our own (I have 4 stepchildren) and if my parts aren't working right, I need to fix them ASAP so we only have to stress about his sperm motility and count! 
RforReal, I know how you feel. That 2 hour appointment gave me a stack of blood orders and I said ok! This is a step towards figuring it out! You'd be amazed at what can be fixed just by checking out your blood. My cousin went to this guy after a year of trying, found out what caused some low levels, fixed it by taking blood thinners and BAM pregnant one month later. Two of her friends went to him and had the same luck. I like the fertility doc. Made me feel like I was his only patient and he wanted to get to the root of the problem we are having and fix it for good! 
He seems to think I'm getting fertilized and starting to implant but I can't hang on to it. That would explain the random spot of pink blood every 1-2 months and then an earlier AF visit each of those months! I would get so super excited until two months ago. Then I just got mad at my body for playing games with me. Lol My husband takes clomid to help with his sperm count. Thank god he has to take it and not me because I would probably be put away somewhere. This baby making makes me crazy!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I just want to wish good luck to everyone with their various doctor appointments this week. I hope everyone gets the answers or relief they're looking for.


----------



## RForReal

JCM said:


> Ladders, this will be my 4th cycle using the monitor. The first month was good. Gave me high fertility a couple days, then two peak days, then two high fertile days. Then the next two months it was high fertility the whole month which was not possible. So I saw a fertility doctor and he gave me an ultra sound and TONS of blood work (RforReal get ready!!!) and said I totally ovulated this last cycle and that the monitor is nuts. Lol I was really starting to freak out because all my ob's office ever says is "oh you're young you'll be fine. You probably ovulate just fine." Is it so much to ask that they check my blood???? Geez! Anyway I mostly stress out because my husband went through major (painful and expensive) surgery for us to have children of our own (I have 4 stepchildren) and if my parts aren't working right, I need to fix them ASAP so we only have to stress about his sperm motility and count!
> RforReal, I know how you feel. That 2 hour appointment gave me a stack of blood orders and I said ok! This is a step towards figuring it out! You'd be amazed at what can be fixed just by checking out your blood. My cousin went to this guy after a year of trying, found out what caused some low levels, fixed it by taking blood thinners and BAM pregnant one month later. Two of her friends went to him and had the same luck. I like the fertility doc. Made me feel like I was his only patient and he wanted to get to the root of the problem we are having and fix it for good!
> He seems to think I'm getting fertilized and starting to implant but I can't hang on to it. That would explain the random spot of pink blood every 1-2 months and then an earlier AF visit each of those months! I would get so super excited until two months ago. Then I just got mad at my body for playing games with me. Lol My husband takes clomid to help with his sperm count. Thank god he has to take it and not me because I would probably be put away somewhere. This baby making makes me crazy!!

Nice to hear from someone who is in the same boat! We actually already knew coming into this it was going to be a long road but unfortunately that doesn't make it any easier to go through it. DH has to have some hormone tests done too. The doc wants to see if they can find a cause for his low sperm count. From what I've read, they rarely find a cause but if it is hormonal, clomid can help. But he said that if they find what's causing it, fixing it could take up to a year before we see results. So we opted to do concurrent tests and pursue IUI if everything else looks good.


----------



## JCM

My hubby has been having SA for the last year. Everything was really good except motility and his surgeon told him it was ok to take fertility vitamins so he started those this last summer. Went back for SA in October and they totally helped with motility! He's normal there now....but his count was low for the first time so they checked his blood and he wasn't producing enough testosterone so in came clomid. Quarter of a pill daily. Hated it at first but now says he feels like his energy is back all of the time! He goes for blood and sperm tests next week so I'll keep you posted! I'm hoping his count changed and motility is still looking good. He says if we end up doing anything involving "invasive help" he wants to do ICSI right away plus freeze some sperm for #2. I'm not good at understanding the difference with these methods (my husband is a surgeon so he's better at making decisions like this) but I do know this stuff is super expensive so I'll do everything I can to get it done the old fashioned way! My doc said I don't have to give up wine yet and I'm happy about that! So you will do all of your bloodwork this week and then on cycle day 3? I did mine the day I had my appt and then a couple days later for my 8am fasting and 4pm draw. I started my period today so I go on Friday for the next round! The 8am the other day was 9 tubes of blood. It was insane. I was joking with my husband that maybe I wouldn't have any blood left for AF!


----------



## DosPinkies

Welcome to the new members! I'll have to read every thing in detail later and respond...not feeling so hot right now. Just wanted to let everyone know my surgery went well. He said it had definitely gotten stuck, so I'm glad we went ahead with the surgery rather than attempting to wait it out. The stint is causing quite a bit of pain, but I'm making it. Hopefully I'll feel closer to myself tomorrow.


----------



## JCM

DosPinkies said:


> Welcome to the new members! I'll have to read every thing in detail later and respond...not feeling so hot right now. Just wanted to let everyone know my surgery went well. He said it had definitely gotten stuck, so I'm glad we went ahead with the surgery rather than attempting to wait it out. The stint is causing quite a bit of pain, but I'm making it. Hopefully I'll feel closer to myself tomorrow.

Glad you had the surgery! Those things are awful! I used to try and tough it out without pain meds but that didn't last long...any sign of those stones I demand drugs and fast! Get some rest!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Owl, I just googled the flat line temperature and basically people are saying it probably means that the hormones and everything are more level. So...that to me is great news since last cycle I was all over the place (I think due to my miscarriage). I think that five pound loss is helping out too. Cutting out all the processed food as well! :)

That is great news! I hope things are starting to get back to where they need to be to get you your sticky BFP.




ChocLover said:


> My last one was the same.
> 
> I've been fairly regular for years but I skipped the entire January cycle (I suspect because I was travelling overseas in a fairly stressful environment) ... and then the one that came in the Feb Cycle was just like what you described.
> 
> I thought it might just be "cleaning the system out" and that things might be more normal in the coming one.

That's my hope as well! Hope this is it for both of us :)




PDReggie said:


> I'm feeling nauseous. All day, every day. And my hormones want to cry and kill people all at the same time. I can see it now, crying over poor DHs body while I kill him. My only hope will be an all pregnant or pmsing jury. I will become my own lifetime movie! As you can see, I hope, I am working on using humor to deal with it. I can't bring myself to whine because I have wanted this for SO long. Plus, the problems make it seem like something is actually going on down there. I don't have my first doctor's appointment until March 18. It feels like forever away still. Then at that appointment they should schedule the first ultrasound. I've been avoiding the boards because thus far they all terrify me. Sorry crazy rant. Good luck to all of you this month.

Awww, sorry to hear you're feeling bad. If it gets too bad don't hesitate to talk to your Dr about medication. The hormone thing had me cracking up though. It's not really funny but... :haha: I feel that way every AF so I can only imagine. It's okay to complain a little! I don't think anyone would begrudge that. Wow, can't believe they're making you wait that long. I feel like my friends who have had babies went in sooner but maybe not. Might be good in that you can get an ultrasound where they should see something soon after.




RForReal said:


> We had our first fertility specialist appt yesterday. It went pretty well. I have to get an HSG done and do bloodwork and check all my hormones once my next cycle starts. Hubby has to do another sperm count with a wash to see what the motile count would be to determine if we are good candidates for IUI. So now I just wait until AF arrives so I can start doing the tests. The appointment was fine, it's just didn't really give me any information I didn't already have. Never thought I'd be looking forward to giving blood or having dye shot up my cervix.

Crossing my fingers for you that everything looks good!




JCM said:


> My hubby has been having SA for the last year. Everything was really good except motility and his surgeon told him it was ok to take fertility vitamins so he started those this last summer. Went back for SA in October and they totally helped with motility! He's normal there now....but his count was low for the first time so they checked his blood and he wasn't producing enough testosterone so in came clomid. Quarter of a pill daily. Hated it at first but now says he feels like his energy is back all of the time! He goes for blood and sperm tests next week so I'll keep you posted! I'm hoping his count changed and motility is still looking good. He says if we end up doing anything involving "invasive help" he wants to do ICSI right away plus freeze some sperm for #2. I'm not good at understanding the difference with these methods (my husband is a surgeon so he's better at making decisions like this) but I do know this stuff is super expensive so I'll do everything I can to get it done the old fashioned way! My doc said I don't have to give up wine yet and I'm happy about that! So you will do all of your bloodwork this week and then on cycle day 3? I did mine the day I had my appt and then a couple days later for my 8am fasting and 4pm draw. I started my period today so I go on Friday for the next round! The 8am the other day was 9 tubes of blood. It was insane. I was joking with my husband that maybe I wouldn't have any blood left for AF!

That's so interesting. I had no idea they gave men Clomid too. Thanks for sharing! Good luck to you guys!




DosPinkies said:


> Welcome to the new members! I'll have to read every thing in detail later and respond...not feeling so hot right now. Just wanted to let everyone know my surgery went well. He said it had definitely gotten stuck, so I'm glad we went ahead with the surgery rather than attempting to wait it out. The stint is causing quite a bit of pain, but I'm making it. Hopefully I'll feel closer to myself tomorrow.

So glad to hear it was okay and you're in recovery now. Surgery is never fun. Just rest and watch lots of TV and make DH wait on you :)


----------



## squeaky1983

ladders said:


> Hi squeaky sorry the witch got you it doesn't get any easier but you've come to the right thread we're all really good at looking after each other. I'm a 1983 too which month are you?
> 
> Hi jmc is it the clearblue fertility monitor you use iv always wondered how good they are.
> 
> Not out yet mrsk Shame we are not closer because I have about a million Internet cheapies and I'm on a poas ban!
> 
> Still waiting for my smiley face on opk but trying to get some bding in around these stupid night shifts Im on. Using preseed and softcups to try to make the most of the times we manage it

Thank you ladies for the welcome!! I'm in May! I think I'm having another off AF. Last month it only lasted 24 hours but there was red blood, judging by the cramps etc this one will be gone by the end of the day. I'll take a test at the weekend anyway as my mum had af with her pregnancy and I'm feeling soooo tired! Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## MgreenM

dos- glad surgery went well! Sorry you are in such pain!Unfortunately, my guess is the pain will be there for at least several days which is pretty common after surgery. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, glad surgery went well... 
Welcome new ladies!

So isn't this just typical... day 3 of vacation and pretty sure the :witch:just showed up... light spotting, pretty sure by the end of the day she will be here.. Grr :growlmad: however this is my 2nd month at 40 days, so at least now i have a good idea of when we should be BDing next month....


----------



## PDReggie

Feel better dos. 

Thanks Curious. I really am doing ok. Thus far it's just like pmsing long term. The doctor appointment is a week later than they were going to do it because I will be out of town at a seminar the week before. I keep hearing about people going in when they are like 6 or 7 weeks and it makes my appointment feel even farther away. I will be in week 9 when I go in. I guess it's a good thing that so far they think nothing is wrong so I don't need to be brought in early? I don't really know. As we all know, this is my first so I have no idea what is normal. I just want it here NOW. Now we are done with the angry hormonal portion of this rant and will move on to the maudlin portion and say thank you to all of you. You guys are so normal and the pregnancy boards are all about miscarriage and other horrible, scary things that other than stalking you guys to see how you are doing, I don't really get on the boards anymore. Ok, off to court.


----------



## Meljenn

Dos, I hope you have a quick recovery.
Welcome to all the new guys
Pd, I'm glad your staying in our thread. I love hearing what to expect. Hopefully the nausea will go away soon

As for me, I have a dr appointment for the 12th for my yearly pap and to discuss our problems with ttc. I chose a dr that specializes in ttc issues.
We are going on a weekend vacation to the mountains to relax a bit and have some alone time. His family tries to tag along on every vacation so I won't tell dh where we are going so he won't let it slip out. I'm trying to be understanding that they just want to spend time with us but it is still a little overwhelming.


----------



## PDReggie

That would be overwhelming. I give you credit for being understanding.

So, fun update of the day. Went to court this morning, and one of my clients tells me she has viral meningitis. WTF?!?!?! So, not only did I have to tell the Judge's secretary about the pregnancy so she would look it up for me, I had to call the dr. when I got back from court. The doctor said she is going to bounce this off some of the other doctors but that unless I hear back from her, I should just make sure to wash my hands and try not to get close to the client. What a day.


----------



## curiousowl

Jeez Reggie! No kidding, what a day. Stay healthy!


----------



## MgreenM

OH, reggie! How awful! At least as soon as I look in a patient's chart I will know immediately if I should not be going in to see them! I am still loving the new job! Everyone is just SO NICE! And, I am slowly getting more patients...stupid orientation stuff! I have been sooo tired and my boobs REALLY hurt if I am not wearing a bra. So, I went and got some sleep bras and they help tremendously! Ladies, when the time comes, I highly recommend them! I try to get lots of sleep, but working full time doesn't make that super easy!

How is everyone's week going? How is everyone feeling? Sorry to those who saw the witch! Here's hoping this cycle will be the one for you!


----------



## HopeLove GR

PDReggie said:


> That would be overwhelming. I give you credit for being understanding.
> 
> So, fun update of the day. Went to court this morning, and one of my clients tells me she has viral meningitis. WTF?!?!?! So, not only did I have to tell the Judge's secretary about the pregnancy so she would look it up for me, I had to call the dr. when I got back from court. The doctor said she is going to bounce this off some of the other doctors but that unless I hear back from her, I should just make sure to wash my hands and try not to get close to the client. What a day.

Sorry for what you are going through .. i know with your work you can't be soo careful but be as much as possible.. 
i also do get the patient's file before i deal with them so it would be much easier .. 

ladies i have a quick question for you all... 
as i said before i have been seriously dry lately and even preseed is not helping much.. its as my body is absobing it.. so odd. but thats not my question.. 
for the last 2 days i had my positive opk and no drop of the temp .. today t was only .3 degree higher than yesterday.. does that mean i ovulated ?? i have many symptoms of PMS though.. back pain, dry mouth, super moody and emotional, enlarged bb's.. so confused.. please help if you can ...


----------



## DosPinkies

Hi, girls. I've been reading through everything when I can. I'm so glad new ladies are joining us! The more support, the better. And - maybe I'm biased - but I happen to think we have a pretty amazing group of girls going here. You're all so amazing in your own ways. I've never felt such wonderful friendships with girls I've never technically met. I can't wait for us all to be mommies and be offering support in that new endeavor. 

Good luck to all in the doctors appointments coming up. Reggie, oh my! I'd be freaking out. I'm not much of a germ-a-phobe (teachers would pretty much die if they were), but I'm sure when there's a bump to be concerned with, I will be flipping out. 

Hope - I would say it's too early to be sure if you've ovulated yet. The rise after O can sometimes be gradual (a few tenths a day) or it's sometimes a huge rise. Determining your exact ovulation date is usually a hindsight thing. You'll know more in a couple of days. If you can link your chart, I can take a look at it for you. I feel like I'm becoming a pro at this chart thing! Lol. As far as your dryness is concerned, if it continues, I would suggest looking into a supplement like EPO or taking robitussin during your fertile period. I always hear rave reviews of those things creating fluid in women who aren't naturally making enough.

As for me, as long as I stay off my feet, I'm doing okay. In better news though, we have a new member of our family! My husband and I have been wanting to adopt a new dog for quite some time, and we finally found the one who is just perfect for our little family. We rescued her from our local shelter yesterday (we literally went straight there after being released from the hospital...lol...we were so afraid someone else would adopt her and we'd miss her). She's about 1 year old and is a red heeler mix. She is quite frankly A DOLL. She's loving and calm and incredibly smart. She was a stray when picked up by the shelter so naturally was not house-trained. I worked with her for 5 minutes this morning on using the doggy door, and she's got it. She has not had one single accident in the house and has been taking herself in and out all day when she needs to go. Not only that, but she's already doing pretty well with the sit command! She's getting along great with our 2 boston terriers, too...even our senior cranky-pants boston. I just love her to death, and I know that when we finally have a baby to bring home, she's going to be a great protector for the little one. Now for pictures! We named her Penny.

https://s27.postimg.org/hi3j4ynnz/image.jpg

https://s27.postimg.org/g1s0mtkr3/image.jpg

https://s27.postimg.org/brdcr8fnz/image.jpg


----------



## curiousowl

Awww Dos, she's so cute! Congrats :) She sounds so smart too!

Hope, I agree, you should post your chart if you can. Partially because I'm nosy and love looking at charts but it's just so much easier than trying to visualize!


----------



## PDReggie

Dos, she is adorable! Feel better. Off to take the milk of magnesium the doctor recommended for constipation (tmi sorry). From what I understand it will help with that but will also ensure by the taste that I finally puke. Maybe that's why they say to drink a full glass of water with it. Wish me luck!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, she's so cute, Dos! Congratulations!


----------



## MgreenM

dos- she's adorable! enjoy her! It sounds like she is very well behaved! She may have had accidents at the shelter because she was scared. It sounds like she feels very comfortable with you which is a great thing!

Reggie- I don't think MOM tastes good to anyone! I have watched some of my patients drink it and oh the faces they make! How did it go taking it? You might be able to mix it in with juice (not sure as I have never taken it) if it didn't go down/stay down...Hope the constipation eases up for you!


----------



## PDReggie

the MOM worked! THANK YOU GOD!!!! It was nasty but the nice part about having been a wild child party girl back in the day (and sometimes still) is that I am very good at shots. Just shoot it and start chugging water as a chaser. Who knew my party girl past would help my settled down preggo present? I am SO telling the judge THAT story. She always tells me she is amazed I made it this far because my stories are a little off the wall from my youth. 

Hope everyone is having a super fabulous day!!!!! Good luck to anyone headed into fertile period. I can't wait for you guys to get your BFPs. :happydance:


----------



## curiousowl

Quick temping question ladies. DH woke up at 4:30am not feeling well so I woke up as well. I knew I wasn't going to fall back asleep in a couple of seconds so I took my temp. It was 97.1, which is weird since all my 6am temps until now have been 96.8ish. I ended up falling back asleep in less than 5 mins (didn't get up or anything) and decided to take my temp again at 6am. It was 96.8 again then. I was kind of warm when I woke up at 4:30 but felt normal at 6am. Which temp would you use? The 4:30am one adjusted or the 6am one after non-continuous sleep?


----------



## DosPinkies

That's a tough one, owl. (My iPad just adjusted owl to WLAN, and it wasn't even spelled wrong...Hmm, maybe that's what it want me to call you....) Anyways WLAN, I think that in this case, I'd go with the 2nd one. You didn't get up or toss and turn, and it's much closer to your normal temps, so I'd say it seems to be the more accurate of the two.


----------



## DosPinkies

Speaking of temping...my chart looks like a psycho mess. I'm not trying this month anymore, but I still want to chart and track O for the sake of record keeping, and uh...it's not going well. I've never ovulated this late, nor have I ever had EWCM and not gotten smiley faces. I hadn't POAS in the last few days because my peeing has also been a psycho mess...but I finally did this morning expecting to see solid smiley (based on my CM) and nope - empty circle of doom. I guess it would make sense that the kidney stone/surgery/million med march could be messing things up...right? I'm taking these blue pills for stint pain that turn my pee a pretty seafoam aqua...strangest thing on the planet...but maybe that crap is making it difficult for smiley stick to detect hormones? Or maybe it's that my body was gearing up to O and it decided too much crap was going on and my eggo ran and hid for a while? I dunno. Even though I don't NEED to ovulate right now because I'm not trying to catch it, I NEED to ovulate right now so that I don't worry that something's wrong. Does that make sense?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm going to guess it's the surgery. That kind of trauma can screw things up.

I'm still in limbo here. Tiny bit of spotting last night and overnight, still getting cramps and backaches as if I have my period. Tests still negative. Not feeling good, but no nausea. I'm guessing my body is just screwing around, but I'd like to know why.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I'd say use the temp at the 6am time slot since it's the time you normally take it and the temp is around the same temps you've been getting normally. I did the same thing this morning. I woke up at 7 and took my temp but I was overheated and my temp came up 96.8. I rested some more (5 min) and took my temp again and it was 96.3. So I'm using the second one.

Dos, What a beautiful puppy! Penny is adorable and seems to be very smart! :) I hope your recovery is going well! You're temps are probably all over the page due to the stone and I wouldn't worry about it too much right now! I'm sure you'll ovulate soon!

So I was a bit sad this morning because after loosing the five pounds it seems I've gained one or possibly two pounds (hard for me to tell, I don't have a digital weight machine!). I've been eating so healthy all week and working out as well! So just disappointed I haven't lost a couple more pounds and actually gained!

Due to O soon if I repeat what I did last cycle! :)


----------



## ladders

Dose your new puppy is soo cute and I love the name, iv been thinking about getting another doggie but dh says no gilbert would be too jealous, He is a bit of a velcro dog!

I'm having the same weird cycle with my opks how strange! I usually get a flashing smiley the second day cycle day 8 but this cycle didn't start testing till cycle day 8 because of the whole stolen phone thing. First test is always blank smiley to calibrate the test but then had blanks the next four days so I assumed I tested too late to pick up oestrogen. I expected solid smiley today and got a flashing one?! Wtf? I'm hoping it goes solid soon because will be a bloody strange cycle for me if we now have the five days of flashing. Normally have a solid by this cycle day so I don't know what to think


----------



## MrsKChicago

LSD, if you've been working out more than usual, your muscles may be retaining water is they repair themselves. I gained too, when I started going to the gym. Or it could just be a matter of weighing at a different time of day or something.


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: Dos, WLAN. Love it! My iPhone likes to do that too. Replace normal words with weird ones that I obviously would like better. Or something. Not too sure of that logic.

Thanks Dos and lsd. I think you're right. I feel like the 6am temp is much more normal so I'll use it. It's always hard because I don't want to feel like I'm changing things to make my chart pretty.

Dos, I really think it's the stress of surgery and healing and meds and all of that that's pushing your O date back. Could also be the weird pee! :D But I'm sure it will come. Just try to be patient. I bet you're right in guessing that your body geared up to O and just didn't quite get there.

Good luck MrsK, I hope you get an answer soon! You too ladders :)

lsd, your chart definitely looks like it's gearing up to O. Yay! I really wouldn't worry at all about the 1-2 pounds. Our bodies can fluctuate way more than that just due to water retention and silly things like that. It's like temping, you care much more about the overall picture than a couple individual data points. If you're eating healthy and working out then you know you're doing the right thing for your body and the weight will follow.


----------



## SPJD

Hello all! 

I am in a similar boat as most of you, except I have just started my first cycle of Clomid 50mg - I am on CD7 today. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS once it was discovered I was not ovulating each month - luckily, my DH (33, almost 34) has healthy swimmers. 

I can tell you I already understand how you must feel in regards to becoming obsessive / a little crazy - I am here to seek support from women who can understand. (I can tell you that I am the only woman in my family to have issues conceiving and its very frustrating!)

Anyone else have trouble falling asleep? It's like my mind is overactive with all the what ifs and waiting.


----------



## sheyan

hi, i'm new to this convo... did u get your BFP.. I hope so..
I am 38 and ttc ... this is my first cycle of clomid.... my period is due next Thursday and the wait is driving me crazy..... how did u cope with it


----------



## sheyan

hi all, i'm 38years old,,, never had a baby and ttc for a few months now... doctor told me I had a fibroid and a few cysts... been on medication and with god's blessings the cysts have completely disappeared.... I am so thankful.... I ovulate regularly, have 28 day cycles,... my period is pretty perfect..... doctor put me on clomid this cycle and I am in my tww and I am simply going bonkers

I usually have really really excessive pms... you name the symptom .. yup I have it and it usually starts about 2 - 3 dpo

this month however, on 7dpo. noticed a slight tingling (more shocking) sensation in my nips, and now my bbs are a bit tender... but not like normal pms, the centre of my armpit is also sore, I normally have pain in my armpits during pms but not in that specific location.. it should be noted that in 2009 I had surgery in both armpits to remove redundant breast tissue...... further i'm not experiencing the cravings for chocolate I usually get from about 10 before af

anyhoot... any of you gals had success on your first cycle of clomid.... please share with me... can my ease in pms be because of the clomid.... this wait is killing me.. im quite snappy and aggressive lately and seem to have no patience with dh.....


oh god.....


----------



## sheyan

I know exactly what u're going through... it is difficult but thank god for the people here......


----------



## MrsKChicago

SPJD said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Anyone else have trouble falling asleep? It's like my mind is overactive with all the what ifs and waiting.

Welcome to the group, SPJD and Sheyan.

I'm having a terrible time sleeping. Between the regular insomnia that I can't take melatonin for while TTC, and the stress of TTC, I'm tossing and turning all night. Hopefully we all get positives soon, so we at least have something more exciting to keep us up all night ;)


----------



## lsd2721

SPJD said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am in a similar boat as most of you, except I have just started my first cycle of Clomid 50mg - I am on CD7 today.
> 
> I was diagnosed with PCOS once it was discovered I was not ovulating each month - luckily, my DH (33, almost 34) has healthy swimmers.
> 
> I can tell you I already understand how you must feel in regards to becoming obsessive / a little crazy - I am here to seek support from women who can understand. (I can tell you that I am the only woman in my family to have issues conceiving and its very frustrating!)
> 
> Anyone else have trouble falling asleep? It's like my mind is overactive with all the what ifs and waiting.

I always have trouble falling asleep! Lately my husband has been so lovely trying to get me relaxed (he's convinced it hasn't happened yet because I'm freaking out a obsessing over everything!) so he runs me a bath every other night or so with eucalyptus oil and a glass of carbonated water with a dash of lemon! I really have the best husband in the world! :)

I too have pcos. Got diagnosed when I was around 26. I was told it could be difficult for me to try and get pregnant but we got pregnant right away even though it ended up in a chemical so we're just feeling so positive about that. I tend to have regular periods now. I am just trying to eat healthy and exercise and keep my self busy and positive!

GL to you! You've come to the right place to vent! All these ladies are beautiful! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Nice to meet you Sheyan, I've never been on Clomid, sorry!

Mrs. K, still no sign of AF?! Keeping fingers crossed for you! :)

Ok, so quick question, today I took my OPK and it came up really close to positive. Should I take it again tonight or just go ahead and assume today is a negative ?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

He does sound great, lsd. Maybe I can borrow him sometime, I could use a warm bath! ;)

Still no sign. Little bit of spotting overnight, but that's it. I've felt awful all day, though. Like I have the Worst Period Ever. This better be a hormonal thing and not just me being sick. I took a little nap and I'm feeling a little more human, but my back still hurts.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Nope, I spoke too soon. She's here, and she's ANGRY. Kind of glad, because if this was pregnancy, I'm not sure I'd survive 9 months of it.


----------



## DosPinkies

Welcome SPJD and Sheyan!

I have terrible trouble sleeping. I used to take melatonin, but since you can't take that while TTC, I've been kinda screwed. I find it to be much worse during the 2ww because of the anxiety. Last 2ww I finally tried Sleepytime tea. My problem with that is that I hate tea. Hate it. Tea. Yuck. But dang it, it helped! I added a perverse amount of honey to it to get it down (if you like tea, I'm sure it's great though). But anyways...slept like a rock. I kinda thought of it like theraflu...just had to force it down. Did I mention I hate tea? Yuck.

I'm so sorry Mrs. K! That really sucks. I'm glad you're out of limbo though...that's always the hardest thing for me...sanity-sucking limbo.


----------



## JCM

curiousowl said:


> Quick temping question ladies. DH woke up at 4:30am not feeling well so I woke up as well. I knew I wasn't going to fall back asleep in a couple of seconds so I took my temp. It was 97.1, which is weird since all my 6am temps until now have been 96.8ish. I ended up falling back asleep in less than 5 mins (didn't get up or anything) and decided to take my temp again at 6am. It was 96.8 again then. I was kind of warm when I woke up at 4:30 but felt normal at 6am. Which temp would you use? The 4:30am one adjusted or the 6am one after non-continuous sleep?


I'd go with the second. You didn't physically get up and move around anymore than you normally would when you sleep anyway


----------



## sheyan

ladies.... my heart goes out to every single one here..... I pray to god that we all get our BFPs soon..... 

you know... I tell God.."I know that you know what you're doing and why you're doing it, my only hope is that one day I would understand and accept your plan for me with regard to being a mother"

it's so hard, my first husband couldn't have kids (that's not why I left tho), now my second husband has 3... all the years doctors told me I had no problems..... hormones are perfect, cycle is perfect and ovulating ... just not getting preggers... then when I found out in September I had a fibroid on the right and a few cysts on the left... I felt my world fall apart... I never expected to hear that... 

but after stressing and crying I gave it all up to god one sunday in church and you all would never believe this... I had my doctor's appointment the next Friday and I quote my doctor here "if I didn't know you had cysts before I would never think so... perfect womb"

so for those of you who believe in faith... trust god...

right now.. all i'm praying for is my BFP come next Thursday..... I will be disappointed if i'm not... but I truly believe god knows best.

baby dust to alllll....


----------



## sheyan

lsd2721
as far as I know, once you see a light line on your OPK u can start your BD.. but test again tomorrow and I's sure you'll see your two strong lines.... 
with me the day or two before O I see light lines and then on cd 14 it is even darker than the control line

good luck


----------



## JCM

DosPinkies said:


> Speaking of temping...my chart looks like a psycho mess. I'm not trying this month anymore, but I still want to chart and track O for the sake of record keeping, and uh...it's not going well. I've never ovulated this late, nor have I ever had EWCM and not gotten smiley faces. I hadn't POAS in the last few days because my peeing has also been a psycho mess...but I finally did this morning expecting to see solid smiley (based on my CM) and nope - empty circle of doom. I guess it would make sense that the kidney stone/surgery/million med march could be messing things up...right? I'm taking these blue pills for stint pain that turn my pee a pretty seafoam aqua...strangest thing on the planet...but maybe that crap is making it difficult for smiley stick to detect hormones? Or maybe it's that my body was gearing up to O and it decided too much crap was going on and my eggo ran and hid for a while? I dunno. Even though I don't NEED to ovulate right now because I'm not trying to catch it, I NEED to ovulate right now so that I don't worry that something's wrong. Does that make sense?
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Dos, is it uribel? I was taking that for pain for the kidney/bladder/pelvic floor dysfunction I have. I still got positive opk even though my pee was blue. Same with the one that turns the pee orange. Your body might be too stressed for o??


----------



## sheyan

DosPinkies

hi ... have you tried warm milk before bed time? soothing music? 

in may case, the tww is what's keeping me up, DH is now complaining about my constant tossing and turning...... my mind is working overtime..... to say the least


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome to the new faces!

Thanks JCM, what would I do without all you ladies? :)

Sorry to hear about AF, MrsK but at least you're out of limbo. Are you planning to try OPKs this cycle?

lsd, I'd probably go ahead and take another one, see if it's positive tonight! Yay! You know what to do ;)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I am, curiousowl. I ordered some when I got my cheapie tests. I work in taxes, so I'm pretty sure if I don't have opks telling me when to bd, there won't be much action going on in March.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I do know what to do!! ;-) Took another opk tonight but I didn't do it properly because I think I drank too much water. Will wait and see what happens tm.


----------



## ladders

Sorry to hear about after mrsk that ducks especially as she made you wait so long and increased the tension of the tww.
Hello to the new faces welcome and I look forward to you guys stressing with us!
Still no solid smiley and I'm on cycle day 13 which is strange because I usually o on cycle 12 or 13 so don't know what is going on. I have 26 day cycle so if I don't of soon then lp will be short. How is there something new to stress about everytime!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, hope you are feeling better, and the new puppy is adorable! 
welcome to the new ladies. 
Quick update from me, still on vaca.. AF came :( but we are having a good time. going to buy a thermometer when i get home.. but should i wait until the next cycle to start, or can i start a week after AF? 

Lots of catching up to do when i get home on Tuesday.


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry to hear about AF. I think you can start when you get the thermometer Miskas. As long as you enter your AF days correctly FF should figure it all out. Do you know what CD you normally O? As long as it's not right around when you start temping you should still get crosshairs.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd start as soon as possible. Even if you get data that's less useful for this month (I have no idea if it would actually be less useful because I don't temp), it give you something to compare to next month, if this isn't your month.


----------



## lsd2721

miskas, I'd temp asap. FF will be able to still detect ovulation with only a few temps even if you're only 3 days before ovulation. I'd continue to take opk as well just to make sure you don't miss it! :) Good luck and have fun with temping!

I got my positive OPK this morning. My temp went up as well. I'm just a bit concerned because I have done the bd as often as we had wanted! So I'm kind of scared I ovulated and didn't know it and that I might not have caught the egg. Trying to relax but my mind keeps wandering back! I even tried to bd this morning with hubby when I saw my temp went up! However he wasn't in the mood. I try not to play the baby card so that he doesn't feel like he's being used! haha I'm sure getting to it later in the day/evening won't be bad or too late.

Ladders, every cycle we find something new to obsess about don't we?! UGH! lol It seems though we tend to obsess about the same things! Last cycle we obsessed on the two week wait now we're all obsessing about ovulation! :) Except Owl. You're chart looks really good! :) MUUUUCH better than the previous cycle! :)

I have a friend coming round this late afternoon/evening to play games and eat dinner and catch up. Hopefully that will get me to relax! :) I trust everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks! :D I don't think my chart could look much worse than last cycle, lol. I'm trying not to get too excited about it since I know it could go back to being crazy any day and this doesn't guarantee I'll O but I'm reaaaally hoping it means my body is regulating itself. That said, I'm in obsessing mode today too, even worse than normal. Googling post-pill cycle things, etc constantly. Going for a walk with a friend soon so that should be a good distraction.

I bet your temp goes up more tomorrow and FF puts your crosshairs on today. That would make perfect sense since you got your + OPK in the morning. And it would be similar to last cycle where your O day was the one after the temp dip. So tonight would be great timing! Crossing my fingers for you! I'll be stalking your chart the rest of the cycle :)


----------



## DosPinkies

ladders said:


> Sorry to hear about after mrsk that ducks especially as she made you wait so long and increased the tension of the tww.
> Hello to the new faces welcome and I look forward to you guys stressing with us!
> Still no solid smiley and I'm on cycle day 13 which is strange because I usually o on cycle 12 or 13 so don't know what is going on. I have 26 day cycle so if I don't of soon then lp will be short. How is there something new to stress about everytime!

I think your cycle is just delaying so that we can continue to be cycle buddies...lol. Mine's taking its time, too - kind of a funny coincidence. It might turn out that your lp will be the same length as normal and you'll just have a longer cycle than usual. I'm sure it's no big deal. Your smiley will stand still soon. 



Miskas mommy said:


> Dos, hope you are feeling better, and the new puppy is adorable!
> welcome to the new ladies.
> Quick update from me, still on vaca.. AF came :( but we are having a good time. going to buy a thermometer when i get home.. but should i wait until the next cycle to start, or can i start a week after AF?
> 
> Lots of catching up to do when i get home on Tuesday.

Sorry AF came...and on vacation nonetheless! I agree with everyone else that you should start temping ASAP.



lsd2721 said:


> miskas, I'd temp asap. FF will be able to still detect ovulation with only a few temps even if you're only 3 days before ovulation. I'd continue to take opk as well just to make sure you don't miss it! :) Good luck and have fun with temping!
> 
> I got my positive OPK this morning. My temp went up as well. I'm just a bit concerned because I have done the bd as often as we had wanted! So I'm kind of scared I ovulated and didn't know it and that I might not have caught the egg. Trying to relax but my mind keeps wandering back! I even tried to bd this morning with hubby when I saw my temp went up! However he wasn't in the mood. I try not to play the baby card so that he doesn't feel like he's being used! haha I'm sure getting to it later in the day/evening won't be bad or too late.
> 
> Ladders, every cycle we find something new to obsess about don't we?! UGH! lol It seems though we tend to obsess about the same things! Last cycle we obsessed on the two week wait now we're all obsessing about ovulation! :) Except Owl. You're chart looks really good! :) MUUUUCH better than the previous cycle! :)
> 
> I have a friend coming round this late afternoon/evening to play games and eat dinner and catch up. Hopefully that will get me to relax! :) I trust everyone is having a great weekend!

That is funny that we all seem to obsess about the same things each month! And I'm sure you did enough this month. 



curiousowl said:


> Thanks! :D I don't think my chart could look much worse than last cycle, lol. I'm trying not to get too excited about it since I know it could go back to being crazy any day and this doesn't guarantee I'll O but I'm reaaaally hoping it means my body is regulating itself. That said, I'm in obsessing mode today too, even worse than normal. Googling post-pill cycle things, etc constantly. Going for a walk with a friend soon so that should be a good distraction.
> 
> I bet your temp goes up more tomorrow and FF puts your crosshairs on today. That would make perfect sense since you got your + OPK in the morning. And it would be similar to last cycle where your O day was the one after the temp dip. So tonight would be great timing! Crossing my fingers for you! I'll be stalking your chart the rest of the cycle :)

Your chart is looking great! I think I got your chart from last cycle. Compared to my others, it looks like a psycho killer has been chasing my temps.


----------



## ladders

Isd I did the same this morning I thought I'd get a positive and dh is out all day and night, we bd last night but I wanted to get another one in this morning but was not happening and trying made it worse. Am so desperate I'm debating trying it on when he comes home drunk lol. Still no positive so if comes tomorrow then smep still has a chance. Just want the little smug bleeding smiley to stand still!

Dos I think that's exactly what's happening, are you still opking? 

Question ladies iv only just started ewcm this and last cycle so not really sure about these things. I had ewcm (whoop whoop) Thursday and Friday but today has gone to wet but still no positive on opk. I thought you got ewcm at o time?!


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Your chart is looking great! I think I got your chart from last cycle. Compared to my others, it looks like a psycho killer has been chasing my temps.

haha, sorry to curse you! :p I know how much it sucks. But at least we know the reasons for our crazy charts. It would be so much worse if we didn't! I really think you'll still O this cycle and then next cycle you'll be all back to normal.


----------



## DosPinkies

So my current ovulation theory...haha...is that I ovulated yesterday-ish but missed my LH surge on the OPK because I didnt test for several days. The reasons for my theory are that 1- my temp rose a lot today (not a solid piece of evidence admittedly since my temp has been nuts this cycle from the stone/surgery...but we'll see what it does in the next few days) and 2- my tatas hurt which is always my first clue I ovulated because it's the first thing that happens and they absolutely never hurt until right after I ovulate. So that's my theory...but we'll see. I hope I'm right because I just want this cycle to keep moving to its end so that I can start again and have an actual shot this time. I'm anxious to get this show back on the road and ya know, make a baby. Lol. 

Ladders, my love, any luck with getting your dumb smiley to stop having seizures?


----------



## ladders

Hey Dos no my stupid smiley face is still damoving around like a knob! Getting quite stressed about it now because this cycle of opks is really weird compared to normal. Just hope I'm going to ovulate because been really reallyGood at abstaining from alcohol and dh been stressing but managed to bd on time because of stupid night shifts. Iv never not got a positive before I don't understand what's gone wrong


----------



## lsd2721

Okay, Quick temping question ladies! So on CD18 I took my temp and got a reading of 96.8 but I felt overheated and took it again after laying there for a few minutes and it went down to 96.3. CD19 I took my temp and it read 97.0 and I decided to take it again within a few seconds of each other and it still read 97 and 96.8. CD20 I took my temps (today) and first one read 97 then I took it again and it read 96.8 and again at 96.3 and again at 96 and again at 96.5. Now this was within a few seconds or a minute within each other. So since we're all obsessing about ovulation I took another OPK test today and still got a positive. So what temps should I use? Just stay with the first ones? I changed my temps on FF to the first readings I got each morning.

Ladders, hope the smiley face stays still for you soon! :)

Dos, hope this cycle ends quickly so you can get to making that beautiful baby soon! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm sorry ladders :( How many days of high is that now? Didn't you have a lot of days of high last time, too? How many days of flashing did you have last cycle?

Isd - I suppose I would go with the first temps, but it is perplexing how much they go down as you keep taking them. Still, I guess I'd go with the first ones and pretend you only took it once. I compared your temps to your last cycle, and even though they're slightly higher than they were a few days ago, they're still low compared to last cycle's post-ovulation temps...so since you're still getting positive OPK's, I'm thinking you're going to ovulate today. Go BD again! Lol.


----------



## curiousowl

Dos has a good point I think lsd, in that your temps are still low compared to post-O last cycle. I bet they shoot up! I think it makes sense to use your first temps. The one I might question is when you specifically felt overheated but I do know I've woken up super warm, even sweaty, and had huge temp drops so who knows. Fingers crossed you get that clear temp shift tomorrow.


----------



## ladders

Dos I did get lots of flashing smileys last cycle but got the first one cycle day 8 and then solid cycle day 12 this time I got empty until cycle day 11 and have had flashing since then I'm on cycle day 14 and before have always o on day 12 or 13 so already past that. Worried that the fertilecm I have started taking has messed my cycle up and has stopped me ovulating. Feeling very frustrated and upset


----------



## DosPinkies

Well what I would say is that last cycle you had 4 high fertile days before you got peak. This cycle you have now had 4 high fertile days. Yes, it's a little later than normal, but hey - so is mine. I don't think that this means you won't ovulate. I think you're just ovulating slightly later than normal. You're having the estrogen surge which is a great sign, and so far your estrogen surge is following the same pattern as last cycle. If in a couple of days you still haven't had the LH surge, there might be something more to be concerned about, but as of right now, I don't think there's any sign of a major issue. We don't always ovulate at the same time every month...it happens. Don't panic yet, hun. I bet you anything you'll see the solid smiley tomorrow or the next day. :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Thanks I hope so, wish we'd all just have one normal cycle none of us seem to have much look with our stupid bodies!


----------



## DosPinkies

I know, right?! What is with us these days? Quick, somebody in this group have a normal cycle!


----------



## DosPinkies

So....my crazy popped out today.

We're off school today because of ice/snow...which is great since I really wasn't ready to go back after surgery anyways, but I planned to. Sooo, I'm home and lying on the couch with my dogs and decided to watch The Price is Right. It's a theme day. Wanna know what the theme is? BABY DAY.....and all of the contestants are pregnant chicks. 

At first I thought...okay, I can handle this. After all, I've been feeling more normal and sane this cycle since I can't obsess over it. I watched 3 minutes of it and was crying like a baby...had to turn it off. Jealousy is a bitch. :cry:


----------



## lsd2721

awww, Dos, I'm sorry! I would have felt the same way! One of my best friends told me yesterday she was pregnant. She is only 6 weeks along but she's scared she might loose this baby (she lost her last baby). I found myself getting somewhat jealous of her! I just kept thinking I want to be pregnant!! I mean I hope it all turns out positive for her, but there was that part of me that was sad because I wanted to give her the same news! She doesn't know I'm trying yet. I only told one best friend and my mom and sister so I can't get too upset! :)

So I think owl and dos, you guys were right. I think I ovulated yesterday. We tried to BD last night but poor husband felt sick and was having tummy issues so he tried best he could but couldn't do it in the end. Bless him for at least trying! So we're going to try to give it a go tonight hoping it is not too late! It will make us both at least feel a bit better that we tried best we could!

Dos, glad you're getting some rest at least! Did ya'll have pretty warm weather yesterday? We were up in the 70s but then today or last night (after all sorts of rain) it went down to 30s here. Just wondering if Arkansas was the same. Enjoy your day off! :)

RforReal, have you gotten the blood test results back yet?!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> So....my crazy popped out today.
> 
> We're off school today because of ice/snow...which is great since I really wasn't ready to go back after surgery anyways, but I planned to. Sooo, I'm home and lying on the couch with my dogs and decided to watch The Price is Right. It's a theme day. Wanna know what the theme is? BABY DAY.....and all of the contestants are pregnant chicks.
> 
> At first I thought...okay, I can handle this. After all, I've been feeling more normal and sane this cycle since I can't obsess over it. I watched 3 minutes of it and was crying like a baby...had to turn it off. Jealousy is a bitch. :cry:

So normal! I feel like a terrible person for being jealous but it happens. I spent the weekend with my pregnant friend and all she and everyone else talked about was her pregnancy. Made me want to strangle someone. I'm happy for her and she doesn't know that we have been trying but it still sucks to hear her complain about gaining weight, morning sickness, and how they aren't really financially prepared for a baby which is why it wasn't planned. Tough to hear when we are financially ready and have been trying for 13 months.


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> awww, Dos, I'm sorry! I would have felt the same way! One of my best friends told me yesterday she was pregnant. She is only 6 weeks along but she's scared she might loose this baby (she lost her last baby). I found myself getting somewhat jealous of her! I just kept thinking I want to be pregnant!! I mean I hope it all turns out positive for her, but there was that part of me that was sad because I wanted to give her the same news! She doesn't know I'm trying yet. I only told one best friend and my mom and sister so I can't get too upset! :)
> 
> So I think owl and dos, you guys were right. I think I ovulated yesterday. We tried to BD last night but poor husband felt sick and was having tummy issues so he tried best he could but couldn't do it in the end. Bless him for at least trying! So we're going to try to give it a go tonight hoping it is not too late! It will make us both at least feel a bit better that we tried best we could!
> 
> Dos, glad you're getting some rest at least! Did ya'll have pretty warm weather yesterday? We were up in the 70s but then today or last night (after all sorts of rain) it went down to 30s here. Just wondering if Arkansas was the same. Enjoy your day off! :)
> 
> RforReal, have you gotten the blood test results back yet?!

I haven't gotten it done yet! Stupid traveling this month messed with my cycle and I'm not sure when I ovulated because of it, so I'm waiting for AF still. Thinking she will arrive today or tomorrow based on how I feel right now and my typical symptoms. Then I have to schedule it for CD3.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay lsd, so glad to see that temp jump for you! I think your timing looks great :) Crossing my fingers for you this cycle!

:hugs: Dos. So sorry. The day after I ended last cycle and didn't ovulate, I was yelling at the TV when I saw a teenage mother on some program, getting another positive pregnancy test.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I wish there was a like button on this thing, b/c I am right there with you. That crap really upsets me! I'm yelling at those girls on the TV even when I'm NOT PMSing! LOL It just seems so unfair sometimes. Here we all are ready and trying for babies and these girls are just popping them out left to right! Taking our tax money because they are on unemployment benefits....gets my blood boiling.


----------



## HopeLove GR

i know the feeling.. it happened twice for me this cycle.. that 2 girls came to me complaining that they are preganant.. its a blessing .. why complain silly women.. i wanted to scteam at them and say i am trying and praying for it while you don't want it :( 
my DH stopped me from taking my temp. he can see the amout of stress i am going through both at work and because of trying.. the biopsy came out negative but we have to do it again in 6 months. 
still super dry.. never been that dry.. tried pre-seed and EPO before the positive OPK. now nothing ... i consider my self out this month. 

ISD good luck dear :) good luck for everyone here ...


----------



## lsd2721

ok ladies, quick question for everyone....coffee...how much coffee do ya'll drink?!


----------



## HopeLove GR

3 for me .. starts from 5:30 am - 3 pm is my last


----------



## MrsKChicago

One big cup in the morning, sometimes another in the late morning or afternoon.


----------



## haleiwamama

lsd2721 said:


> ok ladies, quick question for everyone....coffee...how much coffee do ya'll drink?!

I used to drink 2-3 cups per day and I loved my coffee in the morning. But as time passed and I didnt get pregnant I decided that I should sacrifice coffee. I'll have an occasional cup here and there, not even once a week... Ive read several places that it can affect ovulation and sperm production.

I dont have any proof on ovulation but a cousin of mine had bariatric surgery and one of the side effects is infertility, he had like 300 spermies only. So the doctor made him eliminate beer and coffee and in 3 months is was 3 million. So it does make a difference!


----------



## lsd2721

That is partly my question. I'm just curious how much everyone drinks. I have heard how it relates to infertility. I usually have one cup of a latte but today I had two. I ovulated yesterday and of course started obsessing over having the coffee. If I don't get pregnant this cycle that is what I will try to cut out next cycle. I guess we'll see.


----------



## haleiwamama

lsd2721 said:


> That is partly my question. I'm just curious how much everyone drinks. I have heard how it relates to infertility. I usually have one cup of a latte but today I had two. I ovulated yesterday and of course started obsessing over having the coffee. If I don't get pregnant this cycle that is what I will try to cut out next cycle. I guess we'll see.

Isd, I dont mean to freak you out, I just wished someone told me these things sooner. My RE said that since there's a 25% change of pregnancy at any given month that it should take 4-6 months max for a couple to conceive. All Im saying is, if this starts upsetting you go see a doctor right a way. My gyno told me I had to wait 1 year and I was pissed once I found out I could've gone sooner.

In the meantime there are things you can do to help things along, for example, soy isoflavones, bee pollen and maca root are supposed to help you ovulate; evening primrose oil helps nourish your lining, plus cutting alcohol + coffee and exercising regularly.

I hope you dont take as long as me! :dust:

EDIT: I dont know about you guys but I feel pressured to make this happen. We wanna have 4 kids and I'm gonna be 32 in September.. so I feel like at this point I've already missed my start line and I doubt I'll be able to have #3 or #4 with the way things are going... weve been ttc for 1 year.


----------



## JCM

My period is finally gone!!! Wooohoooo!


----------



## HopeLove GR

JCM said:


> My period is finally gone!!! Wooohoooo!

you and ur hubby is exatky the same age as us .. how long have u been trying ??!!


----------



## JCM

HopeLove GR said:


> JCM said:
> 
> 
> My period is finally gone!!! Wooohoooo!
> 
> you and ur hubby is exatky the same age as us .. how long have u been trying ??!!Click to expand...

On and off for the last year. Lol a couple of months I tried the "not trying" thing...it drove me crazy too! So I'm back on obsessing. I'm hoping this week goes smoothly. Don't you just hate it when you bicker with your husband during fertile week? Ha!


----------



## HopeLove GR

hehehe i completely understand.. what happened with me this cycle that i wasnt in the mood at all on my most fertile day therefore i know i am out this month .. how silly can i be >_<


----------



## RForReal

I drink a large coffee in the morning and sometimes another in the afternoon. The fertility specialist didn't say anything about caffeine intake so until he does, I am going to keep enjoying my coffee!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay JCM!

I actually don't normally drink coffee, even when I'm working. I'm too cheap to buy it every day and too lazy to make it myself. I'll drink it if someone else makes it for me but since DH feels the same way it normally doesn't happen. It's funny since my parents are coffee addicts but I can really take it or leave it. Also my stomach normally feels funky in the mornings so when I would want it to wake me up I can't have it without being sick. I do drink a diet soda every day though and should probably stop.


----------



## DosPinkies

Isd - last Saturday was in the mid to upper 60s but the nice weather left after that. A cold front moved in last Sunday and then yesterday it POURED ICE for hoooouuurrrs. It was a heavy thunder storm...except with ice pellets...all day long. Then it snowed on top of that. The roads suck.

I hate regular coffee, but sometimes I drink vanilla lattes...mmmm. Not often though...just when I'm having a particularly feet-dragging, drooling-from-exhaustion day. It's so hard for me to buy into the "cut it all out!" hype when TTC when I know women who drank 2 pots of coffee a day...oh and women like my sister who were on METH...and conceived...actually more like had babies coming out of their ears. I'm sure it can't hurt to cut those things out, which is why I've been watching my diet, but I still can't help but think of all the nasty drug addict mothers who certainly didn't watch their caffeine...know what I mean?

Hey, WLAN <--- that was on purpose :) ...I have a question about your anovulatory cycle. Did you ever have symptoms that usually only happen after O? Like tender breasts or anything? I'm trying to figure out if I ovulated...I just have no idea.


----------



## curiousowl

lol, I'll answer to it! I wish I had a better answer for you but since it was my first cycle post-pill I'm not really sure what my O symptoms are. I was on the pill a long time. I did have the fertile CM that came and went in patches. And a few times I got a couple consecutive high temps but they'd always drop again. That might have to be your answer, just wait and see if your temps stay high. Sorry! I know it's frustrating.

I'm the same in that I don't really buy into the whole "cut things out 100%" either. Obviously there are some things that are really bad for TTC like smoking that I would never do but I'm not ready to completely give up caffeine, alcohol, etc.


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh yeah, I kinda didn't think about that. I guess you wouldn't really know yet, huh? Oh well...I'll just wait it out. I just have this fear of getting stuck in this cycle because my body got thrown off and that's the last thing I want. I totally feel for you ladies who that has happened to...just the fear of it makes me anxious. I'll go eat a cookie or something.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm freaking out a little about my temp from this morning. My temps have been so steady I'm worried that I'm either going out back to the craziness that was last cycle or that I already ovulated. I was wondering if maybe since I had such a short period there could be a link between that and early ovulation but the only thing I found on google was things about early ovulation and poor egg quality :( I haven't even started my OPKs yet! My plan was to start them today, which I'm still going to do. It's just that now that I'm thinking about it I had a lot of CM yesterday, way more than the rest of this cycle. Mostly creamy but maybe some watery mixed in there? I'm not sure anymore! Darn it, I should have BD'd last night like DH wanted even though I was tired :dohh:


----------



## DosPinkies

Well since your CM hasn't been fertile, I highly doubt you've ovulated. Sometimes temps just vary...all sorts of things can affect them that have nothing to do with your cycle - such as sleeping with your mouth open or not sleeping well. I wouldn't worry just yet. Definitely start your OPK's today and just keep an eye on things. I bet your temp goes back down tomorrow.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks Dos! Sometimes I need a smack upside the head :haha: I think I have PTSD from last cycle too!


----------



## lsd2721

I agree with Dos! :) I don't think you ovulated yet! Just a funky rise. I would go ahead and start taking OPK and gearing up for ovulation though! :)

Hopefully you O soon so we can be in the Two Week Wait together! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

^^^ I love it when people agree with me! As a middle school teacher, it seems like this hardly ever happens. :haha:


----------



## lsd2721

haha. Did you go back to school today?


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> I agree with Dos! :) I don't think you ovulated yet! Just a funky rise. I would go ahead and start taking OPK and gearing up for ovulation though! :)
> 
> Hopefully you O soon so we can be in the Two Week Wait together! :)


Thank you! Started the OPKs. Most definite negative so hopefully you girls are right. I'm trying to relax. Can't wait to join you since you, my dear, are most definitely in the TWW :winkwink: Can't wait to see your crosshairs tomorrow!


----------



## DosPinkies

No, still out of school and just got the call that we're off again tomorrow. Even though I live in town, I work in a rural district, so we're usually out for a while when we get weather. Backroads take forever to clear up.


----------



## ladders

Owl I'm thinking good thoughts for you and sure this cycle that pesky egg will make an appearance. 

Lsd any symptoms or are you trying to be good and not symptom swap. 

Finally got my solid smiley Monday night really quite late for me but hoping it could be a good thing and it had more time to mature or something. Wanted to do smep but Bding didmy happen Monday night but we bd'd twice Sunday (dh was hungover and he gets hangover horn) and then once Tuesday morning. Do you girls think that would be enough to keep me in with a chance. Also bd Friday but think that might be too far before o to help out. In the 2ww now I guess!


----------



## DosPinkies

I think it's enough, ladders! Good luck in your TWW...:hugs: 

So I dropped my grandma Boston Terrier off at the vet this morning. She has cancerous tumors in her underbelly, and they're removing them. The surgery is risky because she's 14-15 and the anesthesia is always risky for dogs that age. But...the vet told us if we didn't remove them, she'd have about 2 months left. Removing them could give us another year. So we're doing it. I'm so nervous and already miss my Brandy. :sad1:


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, I am trying to stay aware of what is going on with my body. I am no longer saying symptom spotting. It sounds like something that could get me in trouble and upset if certain things don't happen! Stress me out more! Sooo...Yes, I am aware of one thing. My boobs are a bit tender but just slighty. Nothing else going on though, and from the past few cycles since my m/c/chemical I have had tender breasts so this is nothing really alarming to me! Also, it looks as if we're going to be in the TWW together! ;)

Dos, I'm sorry about your Boston Terrier! I am sure everything will be JUST FINE! :) Keep ya'll in my thoughts!


----------



## ladders

Keep us informed of how your little one does Dos, commonly the risky time for anesthetics for dogs is during anesthesia where as cats it's in recovery so once your little one is through the surgery you can relax a little. Are the lumps being sent away for histology? Bet she has been looked after really well we always give extra cuddles and attention to our paper animals at work.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm thinking good thoughts for your fuzzy girl Dos. One of my kitties (my girl who's been with me since college) had surgery for bladder stones last year and I was such a wreck. It's so hard with fur babies!


----------



## DosPinkies

She's out of surgery and they said she's doing well. They're going to keep her overnight for observation. Ladders, we decided not to have it sent off because we just can't afford it. It's an extra $100 and the surgery is already $400 without it. We decided knowing wouldn't change anything because the vet is already positive it's cancer and we couldn't afford the chemotherapy anyways. All said and done, they quoted roughly $15,000 to treat her for cancer. It's just not possible for us. We have some wealthy friends who did treat with chemo and then their dog died anyways within weeks of the treatment. Our hopes is that cutting the tumors out will give us more time with her an hopefully they other don't grow back or take their time in coming back. That's really all we can do.


----------



## lsd2721

Okay, so part of me just got a bit excited because I decided to search charts like mine on FF (I ticked off pre o and post o temps plus intercourse pattern) and 60% of the results ended up in a pregnancy. That sounds like really good odds to me! LOL

So after that excitement I calmed myself down and made a decision. I am NOT going to test until 13dpo if AF hasn't arrived yet. If I am not pregnant and get my period I have decided that I am going to have one day of sulking (where I get my fat coke and fast food from Sonic) and then after that I am going to prepare myself and do the Blood Sugar Solution 10 day Detox Diet. I have done research on different detoxes and believe this one is the best for me. 

So, this is my vow! :) I hope I do get that BFP in time for my birthday at the end of this month but if not I am going to reward myself with an even healthier me! Either way it is a win, win situation!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hi ladies.. how is everyone today ??
ISD good on ya ... amd i wish its your month :) bay dust your way (and mine ^_^ )


----------



## lsd2721

Baby dust your way hope! :) GL to us!!!


----------



## sheyan

everybody hi..... i'm literally shaking as I am typing this.... we all know what it's like going through tww... 
right now af is due tomorrow, 
the good news.... no normal pms symptoms... only sore bbs and intermittent cramping for the past week, tooo emotional (angry, sad and impatient all the time).... no craving chocolate, no bloating, no spotting, and last but not least, I can usually smell my period coming about a week before and none of that (sorry tmi)

but this was my first cycle on clomid and I don't know how it has affected my cycle, I ovulated on day fourteen as expected.

am doing a clear blue preg test in the morning, you know that one that come in the opk kits.... I AM SOOOOOOO SCARED...... 
what if it's a BFN..? i would be devastated although i know the sore bbs is normal pms for me..... maybe i'm grasping at straws, hoping for too much, i don't know...

i just pray that this is my month.... if not the we'll have to try again.........
keep my in your prayers guys... thanks

baby dust to alllll


----------



## JCM

So sorry to hear about your pup, Dos! Glad surgery went ok. My dog had parvo virus last month and I was a mess! He survived though! Lucky puppy! lsd, you are like me...I always had a "deal" with myself during tww! I never stuck with it because I can be very persuasive...(to myself) lol! 
My monitor says high fertility today so I think I'll get started :) hoping I actually get my peak day this time. Hubby has a sperm analysis Tuesday so Sunday is our cut off for trying this month! I'm planning on using preseed if I need to. Is there anything anyone else does during O that can't hurt and could possibly help with CM?


----------



## JCM

sheyan said:


> everybody hi..... i'm literally shaking as I am typing this.... we all know what it's like going through tww...
> right now af is due tomorrow,
> the good news.... no normal pms symptoms... only sore bbs and intermittent cramping for the past week, tooo emotional (angry, sad and impatient all the time).... no craving chocolate, no bloating, no spotting, and last but not least, I can usually smell my period coming about a week before and none of that (sorry tmi)
> 
> but this was my first cycle on clomid and I don't know how it has affected my cycle, I ovulated on day fourteen as expected.
> 
> am doing a clear blue preg test in the morning, you know that one that come in the opk kits.... I AM SOOOOOOO SCARED......
> what if it's a BFN..? i would be devastated although i know the sore bbs is normal pms for me..... maybe i'm grasping at straws, hoping for too much, i don't know...
> 
> i just pray that this is my month.... if not the we'll have to try again.........
> keep my in your prayers guys... thanks
> 
> baby dust to alllll

I hate the day before AF is due and I also love it because I love getting excited. Hopefully your first clomid month will be your month! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sheyan

jcm, 
thanx so much.... I think I need to really take a different approach in looking at this.... but I am 38 luv and it's so hard... but im gonna try... if tmr morning is a bfn... then more bd for dh and I ..hehehe.....
thanks again


----------



## lsd2721

great way to look at it sheyan! GL to you! Hope AF stays away!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Umm.... Ladies.... I just took this. My DH said that the line is not dark enough. I ovulated so late this month and had blood work done a week ago. The doctor told me that my progesterone was low (9.1) is that too low to be pregnant? I am feeaking out a bit here.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lsd2721

That is definitely a line! I see it! I don't know if that is too low progesterone levels or not for pregnancy but if you are pregnant it should go up! Very excited for you! I say test in two more days again and see if the line gets darker!

Congrats! :) Very excited for you!


----------



## DosPinkies

That is definitely a positive! I don't really know anything about the progesterone levels, but regardless - that's a positive! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKChicago

OMG! That's definitely a line! How exciting!!


----------



## ladders

I can see a line wow congratulations. I wouldn't worry about the progesterone level I'd be dancing around the house like a lunatic! I


----------



## sheyan

good morning to all... I see a line trumpetbeth

and ladies that's y I am here so early too... I usually get up about 2 time a night to pee.. so I got up at 12:38 and then 3:02am... did the test at 3:02..... and yup just like trumpetbeth's dh my dh also said though we saw a faint "+" it was still very very light... but it was there......

if af doesn't show we'll test again on sunday.......

gl to us alllll


----------



## sheyan

how do I post a pic of the test guys.... I can't seem to get it... want to know what u think


----------



## MgreenM

congrats trumpet!

Sheyan- I believe you have to upload the picture to a site like flickr or something else of that nature (I think I did it from facebook). Then click the second to last icon on the tool bar in the quick reply message box, it kind of looks like mountains to me. 

Excited to have more of you lovely ladies join Reggie and I! For those still in the TWW I am sending lots and lots of baby dust your way! For everyone else, lots of baby and ovulation dust to you too!


----------



## ladders

Trumpetbeth and sheyan how long have you both been trying for? Did you do anything different this month?


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats trumpet and she.

Good luck to everyone waiting this month. I haven't posted in a while but wanted to say I totally still stalk all of you, and your charts. I've just been so sick that I haven't been able to think straight. Good luck everyone. 

Dos, glad you puppy made it through surgery. and I hope you are feeling better after your surgery. On to an office meeting with my client who is a paranoid schizophrenic. My job is always very interesting


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats to the BFP's :)


----------



## lsd2721

owl, I see that they put possible crosshairs on your chart....Do you think you might have possibly ovulated early?! Your cm doesn't indicated that you did...


----------



## sheyan

everyone.... For God is great and greatly to be praised

got a faint positive this morning with the clearblue easy test
bought a first response......
i never ever thought this day would come

BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

ladders.. i am 38 was married to my first husband at 23 .. he had no sperm i have always been told that all is well with me
got remarried last year and trying since june.. doctor said i had cysts and a fibroid,,, put on metformin and this was my first cycle on clomid
that's my story.. this is my first pregnancy and it's like it still isnt real yet.. :)
and if it can happen to me... it can surely happen to anyone

have faith

as you guys say.... i pray this bean sticks.....


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> owl, I see that they put possible crosshairs on your chart....Do you think you might have possibly ovulated early?! Your cm doesn't indicated that you did...

Yeah... First off the crosshairs were solid early today and now they're dotted so that's strange. Secondly, I know I had some weird CM CD8 or 9. Not EWCM or watery but way stretchier than normal creamy and I had a ton of CM in general. Way more than I'm having now. I just wasn't really paying that much attention because it was so early! So, I don't even know :cry: I just feel like my body is being such an asshole! Seriously, a 39 day cycle and no O and then to possibly O on CD9? Are you kidding me? I really, really wish I had started my OPKs earlier but I guess I had no way of knowing. I'm going to keep doing them for a while, see if I get another, larger temp jump. I'm not having any post O symptoms like people describe but I guess all I can do is wait and see what my temps/OPKs do and when AF arrives and start everything earlier next cycle. Boo.


----------



## PDReggie

curiousowl said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> owl, I see that they put possible crosshairs on your chart....Do you think you might have possibly ovulated early?! Your cm doesn't indicated that you did...
> 
> Yeah... First off the crosshairs were solid early today and now they're dotted so that's strange. Secondly, I know I had some weird CM CD8 or 9. Not EWCM or watery but way stretchier than normal creamy and I had a ton of CM in general. Way more than I'm having now. I just wasn't really paying that much attention because it was so early! So, I don't even know :cry: I just feel like my body is being such an asshole! Seriously, a 39 day cycle and no O and then to possibly O on CD9? Are you kidding me? I really, really wish I had started my OPKs earlier but I guess I had no way of knowing. I'm going to keep doing them for a while, see if I get another, larger temp jump. I'm not having any post O symptoms like people describe but I guess all I can do is wait and see what my temps/OPKs do and when AF arrives and start everything earlier next cycle. Boo.Click to expand...

I know it probably doesn't help, but my BD schedule looked like pretty similar to yours except I had two days in a row, two days off and day after O. And that was the month I got my BFP. So, even if you did already O, you are not completely out this month. Good luck honey.


----------



## PDReggie

sheyan said:


> everyone.... For God is great and greatly to be praised
> 
> got a faint positive this morning with the clearblue easy test
> bought a first response......
> i never ever thought this day would come
> 
> BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> ladders.. i am 38 was married to my first husband at 23 .. he had no sperm i have always been told that all is well with me
> got remarried last year and trying since june.. doctor said i had cysts and a fibroid,,, put on metformin and this was my first cycle on clomid
> that's my story.. this is my first pregnancy and it's like it still isnt real yet.. :)
> and if it can happen to me... it can surely happen to anyone
> 
> have faith
> 
> as you guys say.... i pray this bean sticks.....

I'm hoping for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## HopeLove GR

congratulations for the new BFP :)


----------



## MgreenM

congrats sheyan!


----------



## lsd2721

congrats sheyan!

Owl, good luck! Even if you did O you have a chance....:) and we're in the two week together...very close to same dpo! :)

Hope, are you in the tww?!


----------



## HopeLove GR

lsd2721 said:


> congrats sheyan!
> 
> Owl, good luck! Even if you did O you have a chance....:) and we're in the two week together...very close to same dpo! :)
> 
> Hope, are you in the tww?!

Hi ISD. how are you feeling ?? yup i am in my TWW. my AF is due next week ( in 7 days0 what about you ??


----------



## lsd2721

I am. Only 4 days in so keeping my fingers crossed. Do you chart at all?! Do you have any symptoms?!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies, sorry to be such a drama queen all the time! I don't what I'd do without you all.

Reggie, I did kind of think of your BFP when I looked at my chart! Hopefully that's not too creepy, lol. I don't want to get my hopes up at all, my body's been so weird, but you never know.

I did finally google the right thing and it seems like it's not uncommon to have a really early O after an anovulatory cycle. That makes me feel so much better since early O just brings up scary things like premature ovarian failure and poor quality eggs. I'm not entirely convinced since my OPKs are darker than they were all last cycle and seem like they're getting slightly darker every day so we'll see. 

lsd, I wish I'd started the OPKs earlier so I could be sure we were TWW buddies but I'm cheering you on!


----------



## HopeLove GR

beside being toooo sleepy and hungry all the time there is nothing else. Cm is still not there (sorry to tmi). i have been temp'ing on and off and i had three days off +opk. but i am all over the place and i don't thinki charted corectely. i tryed to add my chart but didn't know how :( 
what about you ?? any symptoms? how long is ur usual cycle ??


----------



## lsd2721

I just started charting last cycle so I'm not sure how long usually but anywhere between 32 to 38 days. I guess it all depends when I o. Last cycle I only had 12 days in the luteal phase so I guess we'll find out this cycle.

BTW never TMI for me! :) I am having a lot of creamy cm which is different from last cycle this early on....so maybe that is a good sign?! I have added it on FF and when I do it up my percentage of being pregnant. Although can't trust that either because last cycle I had a 65% chance...lol.

So here comes my charting question for everyone. When charting cm does it need to be a lot of it or just a little is ok? I've been getting big chunks of it the past 3 days.


----------



## HopeLove GR

from what i have been reading it is a good sign dear .. i will have my fingers corssed for you :)


----------



## DosPinkies

Congrats to both of the new BFP's! 

Owl, you're not being a drama queen! It's stressful when your cycles are confusing. To be completely honest, I don't know what to think of your chart...it's weird that you'd ovulate with absolutely no fertile CM, not even watery. Even with your temps, I'm not sure if I'm entirely convinced you've ovulated yet. But maybe? Look at me over here...I'm like the temp chart gumshoe...solving one chart mystery at a time! Lol...perhaps I need a life.


----------



## DosPinkies

Isd - I don't think it has to be a lot. If it's there, I'd chart it.


----------



## Miskas mommy

congrats on the BFP's! 
So this sucks.. got home on Tuesday from vacation, thought i was getting a UTI, went to the Dr today and i have a Kidney Infection!! UGH.. this sucks and HURTS!


----------



## curiousowl

Ouch Miskas! Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon!

Isd, I agree with Dos. I record it, even if it isn't much.

Dos, please, solve my chart for me! I would be eternally grateful. :haha: I'm not entirely convinced one way or the other either. Do you have a feeling about your chart at this point? I still feel like it's possible you O'd CD14 and the high temps before it were due to the stones.


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas mommy said:


> congrats on the BFP's!
> So this sucks.. got home on Tuesday from vacation, thought i was getting a UTI, went to the Dr today and i have a Kidney Infection!! UGH.. this sucks and HURTS!

Oh my goodness, that sucks! Trust me, I understand kidney problems...4 stones and 2 kidney infections under my belt. They suck monkey balls. I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon. :flower:



curiousowl said:


> Ouch Miskas! Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Isd, I agree with Dos. I record it, even if it isn't much.
> 
> Dos, please, solve my chart for me! I would be eternally grateful. :haha: I'm not entirely convinced one way or the other either. Do you have a feeling about your chart at this point? I still feel like it's possible you O'd CD14 and the high temps before it were due to the stones.

Well, my feeling is like yours...definitely possible that I O'd on CD14 and the only reason you can't see it in my temps is because of the stone/surgery/meds/etc. I'm not 100% convinced, but I'm hopeful. The thing that's most convincing is the soreness of my tatas. That's always a post-ovulation symptom for me, so...keep hurtin, boobies! Keep the hope alive! :thumbup: It's weird to switch gears from warding off AF with a pitchfork to beeegggging AF not to take too long because ya just want to move on to your next cycle. I know you know that feeling all too well, owl!


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas, I'm so sorry! I hope everything situates itself soon! :)


----------



## curiousowl

DosPinkies said:


> Well, my feeling is like yours...definitely possible that I O'd on CD14 and the only reason you can't see it in my temps is because of the stone/surgery/meds/etc. I'm not 100% convinced, but I'm hopeful. The thing that's most convincing is the soreness of my tatas. That's always a post-ovulation symptom for me, so...keep hurtin, boobies! Keep the hope alive! :thumbup: It's weird to switch gears from warding off AF with a pitchfork to beeegggging AF not to take too long because ya just want to move on to your next cycle. I know you know that feeling all too well, owl!

Yeaaah, I do. Unfortunately! :wacko: But I'm sure you will not go for 39 days. Don't worry. Let's think, if you O'd CD14 you're 6dpo. I'm supposedly 3dpo. So in 8 days-ish at most you should have your answer and hopefully in 11-ish I'll have mine! We got this :winkwink:


----------



## lsd2721

Well, owl, it looks as if your temp went down!! :) Are the OPKs getting closer to a positive?


----------



## curiousowl

Nope! Pretty much the same as yesterday, if anything slightly lighter. If I'm yet to ovulate I don't think it's coming in the immediate future. Temp's still right on the coverline so it'll be interesting to see what it does tomorrow. 

How are you feeling this TWW?


----------



## lsd2721

I am feeling nothing. :) No symptoms. Right after ovulation my boobs did feel a bit tender but that is about it. That is now gone as well. So, I think the two cycles after my miscarriage I had a lot more progesterone going through my system than normal. Only 5dpo so anything can happen but I'm feeling that I'm out this cycle. We shall sese.


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh, owl...how your chart plot thickens. It will be interesting to see what happens...I'll be stalking.

Isd, don't feel out yet! I'll be stalking your chart, too.

My temp went up some more today! FF won't even do me a solid and at least give me DOTTED crosshairs. Oh well...we'll see. If you look at my temps after I had surgery, they seem to be much more well-behaved. Good sign. I'm feeling more and more hopeful that I ovulated.


----------



## curiousowl

Crossing my fingers for you Isd! I understand though. If I did O I'm having zero symptoms so I can't even fathom that I could have conceived this month.

Dos, you have to have O'd! Your temps are up where your normal post-O temps are and they're so consistent. I'll be shocked if that's not the case.


----------



## DosPinkies

I hope you're right! I'm just ready for AF to get here, because I am mentally renewed and ready to MAKE. A. BABY.

https://i58.tinypic.com/wbayr5.jpg​


----------



## PDReggie

That is hysterical


----------



## RForReal

Hey Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA recently, there's been a lot going on so been busy. I just got a new job, I start there in a few weeks. I love my current job but this will be a promotion of sorts at a different place so I'm excited about that but sad to leave at the same time. 

Also got my bloodwork done on cd 3 which was yesterday along with an ultrasound. They said everything looks good and healthy so that's good news. Scheduled my HSG for next week. Trying to get as much done before I change jobs and my insurance changes! 

Congrats to sheyan on the BFP! I still need to read back to get updated on everyone, I'm so behind!


----------



## Miskas mommy

ladies, question, i have a digital thermometer, that reads like 97.5 degrees, do i need to buy a different BBT thermometer, do they go lower than that? like 97.58 degrees?


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas, a proper bbt thermometer measures to the hundredth (00.00) rather than just to the tenth (00.0). Now, some ladies just use their regular old thermometer, but with a bbt one, you can get more specific and see even the tiniest of changes, which can be really important in charting. I decided to get a bbt thermometer because I figured - hey, if I'm going to go through the pain in the butt of temping, I might as well do it right I suppose.


----------



## Lelismom

I heard grapefruit helps you ovulate


----------



## Lelismom

I'm having my tubal ligation reversal March 18th in Houston Texas it's a drive but hey.! So I have 3 beautiful daughters 9,11&13 and I'm adopting a boy 2 he's a handful. I am 31 this month and my husband who has no kids is 21 this month. We both look 25 so it works lol now I'm nervous about sooooo many things 

What if it's a tubal
What if I don't conceive 
What if I miscarry 

I want twins 
He wants a girl 

Help me also with the acronyms please


----------



## haleiwamama

OMG Lelismom, you are so courageous! 3 big kids, one 2 year old, and you want twins? You're now my idol! :)


----------



## RForReal

Miskas - I agree with Dos, you should get a more accurate bbt thermometer to tell the small differences. I got mine at walmart, it was around $8-10

Lelismom- wow! That's awesome! Hope your appointment goes well and smoothly! I think we all worry or get nervous about different complications. The good news is that most couples don't have them so you have good chances of going through a perfectly normal TTC experience and pregnancy! I think it's about 1 out of 8 couples have trouble conceiving. Pretty good odds for normal fertility. Good luck!


----------



## Lelismom

Lol I love kids but really I'm wanting his baby for him he's a wonderful man and 2 years of putting up with mine shows me how committed he is to being a father but yes I keep asking myself is this really happening


----------



## Lelismom

My body is acting strange though I had a tubal ligation in 2005 damn near a decade well I have regular periods every 28days bleed about 5 days then resume life as normal until the next cycle.never had any spotting between cycles.. We'll for the last 3-4 months I have been spotting blood and a brownish discharge around what would be my ovulation time wtf???! Anyone heard of this.. Could it be the anticipation of ttc


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck Lelis! I'm not too sure about the spotting. I know there are groups specifically of women who have had reversals and I would also try the general Trying to Conceive (TTC) board. We're all trying for our first so I think you might get more answers there.


----------



## curiousowl

Miskas, what I heard about thermometers is that you really do want one that is specifically a BBT. Mine is and it's a reputable brand, but it only goes to the tenths. That worried me when I realized but what I read places was that the major difference between a BBT and normal digital thermometer is that a normal digital thermometer will round to give you a faster read-out. BBT's take longer to read because they're more accurate. So as long as it's truly a BBT, whether it goes to tenths or hundredths, you're fine.


----------



## lsd2721

Good Luck Lelis! I haven't heard about the spotting thing either! Hope you get your answer!

RforReal, congrats on your promotion! I'm sure it was well deserved! I'm glad everything looks good at the doctors so far and good luck on the HSG! I'm glad you wrote tonight! I was actually thinking about you tonight and wondering how your tests went! :)

Well, crap, I've been using just a regular thermometer. Maybe after this cycle I'll go get the BBT thermometer. I just didn't think it'd make that much of a difference...but maybe it does!

So I just got really excited for a few minutes! While I was taking a bath tonight I glanced down at my left boob and saw a huge ass blue vein from top of my boob all the way down to the nipple. I saw a bit of a vein on my right boob but not as noticeable as the left one! I got so excited b/c I heard this was a pregnancy symptom (was it from you Dos and ladders?). My nipples have been feeling kind of burny as well....LOL. It is either a symptom or I'm just making up crap or making my body do stuff so that I think I am back in! :) 

Hello, my name is Lauren, and I am a TWW symptom spotter addict.


----------



## Lelismom

Courteous owl,.... Congratulations to all you ladies and baby dust as you say and prayers yes I have 4 and idk nothing about being on a forum how do I unsubscribe from this one??.


----------



## Miskas mommy

ok guess that solves that question. i will go get a bbt one... they sell them at the drug store here in town.... 

HAHA LSD.... thats funny, but I have also read and heard that that is a big sign! I hope you get your BFP this time!!


----------



## DosPinkies

RForReal said:


> Hey Ladies! Sorry I have been MIA recently, there's been a lot going on so been busy. I just got a new job, I start there in a few weeks. I love my current job but this will be a promotion of sorts at a different place so I'm excited about that but sad to leave at the same time.
> 
> Also got my bloodwork done on cd 3 which was yesterday along with an ultrasound. They said everything looks good and healthy so that's good news. Scheduled my HSG for next week. Trying to get as much done before I change jobs and my insurance changes!
> 
> Congrats to sheyan on the BFP! I still need to read back to get updated on everyone, I'm so behind!

Glad you're back and congrats on the new job! I'm so glad your tests are looking good thus far!




lsd2721 said:


> Good Luck Lelis! I haven't heard about the spotting thing either! Hope you get your answer!
> 
> RforReal, congrats on your promotion! I'm sure it was well deserved! I'm glad everything looks good at the doctors so far and good luck on the HSG! I'm glad you wrote tonight! I was actually thinking about you tonight and wondering how your tests went! :)
> 
> Well, crap, I've been using just a regular thermometer. Maybe after this cycle I'll go get the BBT thermometer. I just didn't think it'd make that much of a difference...but maybe it does!
> 
> So I just got really excited for a few minutes! While I was taking a bath tonight I glanced down at my left boob and saw a huge ass blue vein from top of my boob all the way down to the nipple. I saw a bit of a vein on my right boob but not as noticeable as the left one! I got so excited b/c I heard this was a pregnancy symptom (was it from you Dos and ladders?). My nipples have been feeling kind of burny as well....LOL. It is either a symptom or I'm just making up crap or making my body do stuff so that I think I am back in! :)
> 
> Hello, my name is Lauren, and I am a TWW symptom spotter addict.

Hiiii, Lauren. :rofl:

You probably did hear it from us, because we're a couple of crazy symptom spotters, too! Yes, it's definitely a symptom! 2 or 3 cycles ago I noticed I had huge crazy veins and was hoping it was a symptom. Turns out though...I'm a redhead with translucent freaking skin and pretty much always have those veins......just never noticed before because I didn't used to stand in front of the mirror for 10 minutes feeling myself up. Strange. :haha: But anyways, yes my dear, if that's a new thing for you, it's definitely a good sign! 



Lelismom said:


> My body is acting strange though I had a tubal ligation in 2005 damn near a decade well I have regular periods every 28days bleed about 5 days then resume life as normal until the next cycle.never had any spotting between cycles.. We'll for the last 3-4 months I have been spotting blood and a brownish discharge around what would be my ovulation time wtf???! Anyone heard of this.. Could it be the anticipation of ttc

I was going to suggest the same thing Owl did - to talk to those ladies in the tubal ligation group about it. They'd probably know what's up. Good luck!


----------



## DosPinkies

So my temps are still climbing which has prompted FF to give me dotted crosshairs in the weirdest of places. Lol. I'm pretty sure if those crosshairs could talk, they'd say, "Um...girl, your chart be CRAZY, but to make you feel a little better, we'll just have a seat riiiiighhhht.....HERE. No promises though. Don't quote us on this." I know they're wrong, because they're calculating my cover line based on a mess and obviously the system can't possibly know that I was sick and temps shouldn't be trusted. I tried going back and discarding all of the kidney stone-era ones, but it didn't help. Maybe I should override it? I don't even know how though.


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: Dos. That made me laugh, a lot! Yeah, no offense to FF but uh, no.... Not so much. It's like when it gave me random crosshairs twice last cycle. I'm not sure how to override either but my guess is that it'll take 'em away at some point and after the cycle ends you can tell to ignore this cycle so it won't throw off your predictions.

That sounds exciting lsd! I really hope this is it for you!

RFor, congrats on the new job! How exciting. And that's great that the Dr said things looked good. Keep us posted for sure.


----------



## JCM

Awesome news, sheyan!! So exciting! RforReal, I was wondering how your blood tests were going...
My update...saw my fertility doc for all of my blood results. He seems to think I have some virus issues which don't allow me to fully implant. : / so I get the breakthrough bleeding at implantation time and it ends up triggering my period. I'm on acyclovir, lovastatin, another pill that I take vaginally at bedtime and heparin shots twice a day. Amazing because my cousin had this exact same treatment 4 years ago and was pregnant 45 days after starting! So I have some hope. Of course, I got my peak on the monitor this morning and dr says don't really try to conceive this month. (My husband says he's a cockblock LOL) but we did it anyway this morning. Imagine that, someone tells me not to try when I'm finally getting a positive opk. I think I'll just try to relax this month and next (since I'm due for AF in 10 days anyway). Plus, I will be 30 on April 6th and....I rented a taco stand and margarita machines!!! I'm so excited! Hope everyone is feeling nice and positive this weekend!

Side note, has anyone ever given themselves injections twice a day? I'm supposed to do them in my stomach and it doesn't feel so great. In fact, it makes me feel sick before it has to happen. Normally I'm good with needles and blood draw stuff. Any advice?


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I bet that is really frustrating. The crosshairs could be possibly be right since I noticed on your chart you had a bit of EWCM before then. But at this point we don't really know so I'm with Owl on this one and throw this chart out so It doesn't screw up the rest of your charts! :)

JCM, it's good to know what the problem is so you can fix it! GL! Hope you get your bfp in 45 days! I've also never had to inject myself with anything but I imagine it would be awful!

So since my husband was out last night and spent the night at my cousins house (since he goes out to drink and I drop him off...he doesn't want to bother me because they stay out late so he just stays over at my cousin's house...so nice of him! haha) he didn't see me during my " I have veins on my boobs episode". So I noticed this morning it went back to normal except for a piece in my areola that was bright blue. So when I showed him to see what was normal he said he hadn't seen that part in my areola before...so hmm...but the piece leading around my boob up to my shoulder/chest area were normal and he said he'd seen that before but I swear yday it was so much more dominant than that! It was like a crazy blue like it was going to pop out of my skin! LOL I guess only time will tell.

I ended up going to Walmart today and bought 10 of the 88 cent tests so when I do feel the urge I can just use those and not feel guilty! :) Infact I plan on testing everyday starting Monday! :) Because I'm crazy and proud of it. Plus I'm going to a St Paddy's day parade next weekend and have the Elton John concert the next week on Tuesday...so I'd really like to know so that if I'm not I will feel good about having a few drinks!

End of rant! :) Thanks for listening to my crazies!


----------



## RForReal

Thanks all for the kind words! I'm excited but a little nervous about the new position and job. Also means my insurance will change so I'm trying to get as much testing done now before that happens. 



Lelismom said:


> Courteous owl,.... Congratulations to all you ladies and baby dust as you say and prayers yes I have 4 and idk nothing about being on a forum how do I unsubscribe from this one??.

Don't feel like you have to unsubscribe but if you want to, when you go into your User CP, there's a button by this thread that says unsubscribe. I do think you will get more answers in the other forums though since we all haven't been through what you are going through. Good luck!



DosPinkies said:


> So my temps are still climbing which has prompted FF to give me dotted crosshairs in the weirdest of places. Lol. I'm pretty sure if those crosshairs could talk, they'd say, "Um...girl, your chart be CRAZY, but to make you feel a little better, we'll just have a seat riiiiighhhht.....HERE. No promises though. Don't quote us on this." I know they're wrong, because they're calculating my cover line based on a mess and obviously the system can't possibly know that I was sick and temps shouldn't be trusted. I tried going back and discarding all of the kidney stone-era ones, but it didn't help. Maybe I should override it? I don't even know how though.

You can override it, I've done it. On the phone app you go to More, then Settings, then Detector/override settings, then choose the chart you want to override and then under Detector click manual. It will let you put a specific date in that you think you ovulated.



JCM said:


> Awesome news, sheyan!! So exciting! RforReal, I was wondering how your blood tests were going...
> My update...saw my fertility doc for all of my blood results. He seems to think I have some virus issues which don't allow me to fully implant. : / so I get the breakthrough bleeding at implantation time and it ends up triggering my period. I'm on acyclovir, lovastatin, another pill that I take vaginally at bedtime and heparin shots twice a day. Amazing because my cousin had this exact same treatment 4 years ago and was pregnant 45 days after starting! So I have some hope. Of course, I got my peak on the monitor this morning and dr says don't really try to conceive this month. (My husband says he's a cockblock LOL) but we did it anyway this morning. Imagine that, someone tells me not to try when I'm finally getting a positive opk. I think I'll just try to relax this month and next (since I'm due for AF in 10 days anyway). Plus, I will be 30 on April 6th and....I rented a taco stand and margarita machines!!! I'm so excited! Hope everyone is feeling nice and positive this weekend!
> 
> Side note, has anyone ever given themselves injections twice a day? I'm supposed to do them in my stomach and it doesn't feel so great. In fact, it makes me feel sick before it has to happen. Normally I'm good with needles and blood draw stuff. Any advice?

Wow, that sounds promising! Hopefully this is the answer you have been looking for. I haven't had to give myself injections but I told my husband that if I had to, he would have to do it. So I don't think I'm any help in the advice area on that! But in other news, a taco stand and margarita machines?!?! Can I come? :haha:


----------



## JCM

Haha! Yes, RforReal you are all invited! It's so nice to have women that get all of this! Hubby gave me the injection in the hip fat area....MUCH easier to handle. Stomach feels so sensitive! So my doc said to add for folate and some B12 to the list of pills. Found some great ones tonight that are tiny so I don't gag. I swear I'm the worst at taking pills! My prenatals had to be the gels because I get sick over taking the giant chalk ones. Insurance is such a pain. I found if I'm being treated for "endocrine problems" the fertility will be covered later if it needs to go down that road.

lsd, I get veins every month recently (or every other sometimes) and I always got so excited!!! As it turns out, my body has been attempting to hang on after implantation but I always lose it so I feel like that's a promising sign! Excited to hear everyone's symptoms as they are in the two week wait as I think I'm always a little bit behind and then a little bit ahead because of my cycles.

I honestly feel like cycle after cycle was so stressful until I was able to jump in to the forums. Such a relief coming on here after a hectic day! 
I think I might start temping. I didn't so far because I was trying to "relax" lol but everybody's doing it!!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't checked in in awhile. I've been peeking in, but I've been pretty swamped at work.

I have an OPK question. I'm on cycle day 10 (or I will be by the time you're reading this in the morning) of a usually 29ish day cycle. I'm using OPKs for the first time this cycle. I used the first one today and got a faint line. I know a line as dark as the control means that I'm going to ovulate in the next day or so, right? But what kind of time range might there be between faint line and dark line? Normally I'd just say "Hey, sexy time all the time!" but I work in taxes, so I'm stuck kind of carving out time in the schedule this month  I really don't want to miss the window. I'm guessing it varies by woman like everything else, but I'm just looking for a general idea. Does ovulating around CD 14 or 15 still make sense?


----------



## ladders

Isd it is a good sign and did come from me and Dos but as she said we are known to pay waaay too much attention to the old boobies in the tww. I realised that after I'd got af that the month I'd found veins and spider veins was when I'd been looking at them in my dressing table mirror which has 20 brights bulbs around it, surprised I couldn't see my internal organs through my skin they are that bright. Previously I'd been checking in the bathroom mirror. I have also admittedly drawn pictures of where these veins are so I can study if I get more. God what has ttc done to me lol.

Rforreal glad the initial bloods are okay must be a weight off your mind. What happens now? 

Curious keep us informed with those pesky opks! And you mrsk. Sometimes wonder if my opks make me feel better or worse but certainly can't give them up the lack of control scares me


----------



## DosPinkies

Mrs k - I'm not entirely sure because I use the digital ones (I don't trust myself to interpret lines), but I'd imagine it depends on how faint we're talking. Can you upload a picture?


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh and ladders, I've seriously considered taking pictures of my bb's for comparison. Lol...I haven't done it yet, but I have told DH to study hard and make a mental note.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I already tossed it, but I'll do another one tonight. It was pretty clearly there, but nowhere near the control line darkness.


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks ladies! I hope this is my bfp but we just never know until that positive test! Keeping my fingers crossed.

MrsK I'd say it's possible for your positive OPK to come up on cd14 I guess it just depends on how dark it gets during the next few days but I'd say get the clearblue digital so at least you know when its positive! :)

Dos, I see where you edited your chart! :) I never knew that is what the blue lines meant! :) I have also considered taking pictures of my boobs around my areolas so I'd know if they were getting darker! LOL But I never have b/c I'd be too scared someone would find it!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM, that's so great that they have an idea of what's going on and have you on the right treatment. I bet you get your BFP in no time now! How exciting that it worked so fast for your cousin. I hope the shots get easier. My DH is a type I diabetic, has been since he was 2, and he won't even take his insulin shots in his stomach. He says it's awful there. 

lsd, I'll be waiting impatiently starting tomorrow for your test results! :)

Hope you get a positive soon, MrsK!


----------



## Miskas mommy

got my thermometer today :) now to figure out FF...


----------



## RForReal

Ladders - next steps are an HSG for me and another set of blood work. My hubby has bloodwork and a SA with a wash. Once that is all done, we meet with our FS again and make a more educated plan. Slowly but surely getting there! 

Lsd - fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## lsd2721

So, took my test this morning and got a BFN! Surprise! I'm only 8dpo so I know it's early! I just want to know asap! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Forgot to retest last night, so I'll do it this afternoon. Afternoon is supposed to be better for opks, right?


----------



## curiousowl

You guys, this sucks. I'm starting to plan the trip we're taking to Australia in July (work is sending DH to a conference and I'm tagging along) and the one thing DH keeps talking about is scuba diving on the reefs. While putting all this time and energy into researching the best places to do that, it occurred to me, I could be pregnant then. I had thought about doing the rest of the trip while pregnant but not diving. Internet is pretty firm on the fact, diving is bad while pregnant. But of course I don't know for sure if I will be or not. It really sucks because diving or not diving affects where we go, how long we stay there, etc. All of which definitely needs to be decided beforehand. Even if I say, okay we'll plan to dive and if I'm pregnant just DH will do it, well, we were talking about getting certified before we went but I hate to spend that money now if I wouldn't even be able to use it. 

I literally just realized all of this. I have to talk to DH about it tonight. I kind of foresee him suggesting that if we didn't catch it this cycle, maybe we shouldn't try until after the trip. I don't want to do that. It just sucks though. If I could know for sure I'd be pregnant I would (mostly) happily sit it out. I mean it would be a little sad to miss an opportunity like that but it'd be worth it. But the fact is I can't know and that sucks!


----------



## lsd2721

Yes, Mrsk. It's best to take it early to later in the afternoon. Hold your pee for at least 2-3 hours. Only take it in the morning if you're close to a positive!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, that does suck! But how awesome! You're going to Australia! :) I want to go with you! I miss it so much. You know though, depending on where you are going for the diving you might be able to go snorkeling instead! It's just as beautiful! :) 

I know what you mean though. Planning stuff while ttc is very tough! All you can think about is what if I am pregnant, I can't do that! But then if you aren't pregnant you can but you don't want to commit yet...so ... I understand! :) I'm so sorry!

BTW, are you closer to a positive OPK yet?!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Curious I know how you feel.. Same here my DH and I are planing a trip around end of July and he thinks we should take it easy in June if it doesn't happen by then and I don't think this is right :( we don't have to stop now which is good coz where we are going there is not much for diving or such activities but still that sucks :( 

However welcome to Australia ^_^ july is a bit cold in sydney but not Gold Coast :) 

isd.. Any news ?! I can't wait for ur bfp:) I have a feeling it's coming soon :)


----------



## HopeLove GR

.


----------



## curiousowl

Yup, as expected that was DH's suggestion! He was mostly kidding though, probably because he suspected what my response to that would be. So glad you guys know where I'm coming from. So frustrating.

Thanks for that lsd! I'm going to look into places where you can snorkel or dive off the same boat tour just in case I am pregnant. 

Speaking of which, do either of you have any recommendations for places or tours to go to the Great Barrier Reef? You live in Sydney, right Hope? And that's where you lived lsd? I will definitely have to quiz you both closer to July about places to go there! I think we're planning to spend 3ish days in Sydney with an extra day or 2 to do day trips from Sydney. Then the conference is in Brisbane. Then the reef!

Nope, my OPKs are no darker lsd. Something will happen here, either AF or a BFP or a positive OPK, lol!


----------



## lsd2721

Hope, no news today! Not even a hint of a line on my test. My boobs are tender but like last two cycles that seems to be the norm now. Plus the veins in my boobs have calmed down a lot. It's still a bit more visible than normal but not as crazy as before. So we'll see! :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

ok so i officially started temping this morning.. lets see how this goes :)

not sure how to post it to my signature...


----------



## RForReal

Miskas mommy said:


> ok so i officially started temping this morning.. lets see how this goes :)
> 
> not sure how to post it to my signature...

Yay! Welcome to the club!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Owl, isn't that the worst? It's surprisingly hard to plan around being maybe pregnant. 

OPK tonight is pale, paler than the first one. It's normal for them to vary some, right? Guess I should do some more thorough OPK research.


----------



## lsd2721

I guess it depends on how long you held your pee in for and how much water you had.


----------



## HopeLove GR

i had the same problem , and yes i figured i had water during the waiting period.. try to do it again and stop having water or coffee for sometime before you test ..


----------



## HopeLove GR

i stopped charting but this is what i got .. and i had positve OPK on 26,27 and 28th of feb. so confusing.


----------



## lsd2721

Ugh guys. I'm feeling a bit down today. This morning I took my temp and it went WAY down. I thought one of two things, period could be WAY early or Implantation is happening. So when I went up to pee and after I wiped I saw some blood. Sorry if this is TMI feel free to stop now if you'd like! :) I assumed maybe since I have those two cysts and I could feel them flaring up just a tiny bit maybe them rubbing together but I don't think that is it. So, I am just a bit down today. I think my period is coming on and I am not too happy about this. Plus this would mean that I had a short luteal phase which indicates maybe something is wrong?!

Ugh. I wish I could just wish for a baby and have it happen! I'm so sad today.


----------



## MrsKChicago

HopeLove GR said:


> i had the same problem , and yes i figured i had water during the waiting period.. try to do it again and stop having water or coffee for sometime before you test ..

Thanks! I thought it might be something like that. So hard to be consistent with testing, especially in the afternoon.


LSD, I know it could be period or cysts being a pain, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for implantation bleeding.


----------



## HopeLove GR

LSD sending my prayers towards you.


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck with the temping Miskas!

OPKs definitely get annoying MrsK. I'll find myself drinking water or heading for the bathroom and then swearing. But hopefully you can just use them for a few days and then be done.

Hope, I can't see your chart from that link. It just says not update.

lsd, sorry to hear about the spotting :( Don't count yourself out until you're truly out. And don't worry about your LP unless it's a consistent thing. But I'm hoping this is implantation as well!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks ladies. I am still keeping my fingers crossed that it is implantation bleeding. I guess I'll find out tomorrow morning when I take my temp! I just don't want to wait that long! haha. Impatient. I've been obsessing over this and been googling it all day instead of doing my work. One of the downsides to working from home! I actually cried this morning so hopefully if I am not pregnant this month I will feel okay with it now!


----------



## ladders

Hoping for implantation bleed for you because it seems too soon to be af. We've all had a good feeling about you this cycle so fingers crossed we are right and keep us informed


----------



## HopeLove GR

curiousowl said:


> Good luck with the temping Miskas!
> 
> OPKs definitely get annoying MrsK. I'll find myself drinking water or heading for the bathroom and then swearing. But hopefully you can just use them for a few days and then be done.
> 
> Hope, I can't see your chart from that link. It just says not update.
> 
> lsd, sorry to hear about the spotting :( Don't count yourself out until you're truly out. And don't worry about your LP unless it's a consistent thing. But I'm hoping this is implantation as well!

Curious.. it won't work.. i tried over and over :( but on the FF website it does.. anyhow i will try again for next month :)


----------



## RForReal

Well ladies I had my HSG today. It was super weird but I'm glad it's done. I won't have the official word until I schedule a follow up with my doctor but the nurse practitioner said everything looked clear to her. :happydance: So that's good news! Hopefully this means that we are only dealing with my hubby's sperm issues and not two things. I still have one more round of blood work but that's infectious disease workup so I'm not concerned about that coming back abnormal. 

Hubby goes to get his SA with a wash tomorrow. Then we can schedule our follow up to make a plan. This process takes so long! Or I'm just so impatient. Oh well. Getting there! 




lsd2721 said:


> Ugh guys. I'm feeling a bit down today. This morning I took my temp and it went WAY down. I thought one of two things, period could be WAY early or Implantation is happening. So when I went up to pee and after I wiped I saw some blood. Sorry if this is TMI feel free to stop now if you'd like! :) I assumed maybe since I have those two cysts and I could feel them flaring up just a tiny bit maybe them rubbing together but I don't think that is it. So, I am just a bit down today. I think my period is coming on and I am not too happy about this. Plus this would mean that I had a short luteal phase which indicates maybe something is wrong?!
> 
> Ugh. I wish I could just wish for a baby and have it happen! I'm so sad today.


So sorry! I wouldn't worry about the LP unless it's consistent. I've had a month where my LP was 10 days but it's usually 12. Also, some women take longer for a temp to rise after ovulation so you could have ovulated a day earlier than it looks. But don't count yourself out! It could be implantation or just spotting, it doesn't mean you are out or there is a problem. Hoping the best for you!


----------



## DosPinkies

Sorry if this post is short and I don't cover everything. I've been plagued with the worst of my headaches for the past 3 days. 

RF - so glad things are looking positive so far!
lsd - I'm so sorry for your stress. Every month I seem to go through this because I always spot a little before AF at the right time for IB. It sucks a lot not knowing. I'm hoping the best for you.

Crap, I know I'm forgetting someone. I love you all. That should cover it. 

Oh and btw, I'm glad it's relatively impossible for me to be pregnant this month because with my temp jump today and other symptoms I'm having, I'd be on the symptom spotting boat...below deck...in a straight jacket.


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Sorry if this post is short and I don't cover everything. I've been plagued with the worst of my headaches for the past 3 days.
> 
> RF - so glad things are looking positive so far!
> lsd - I'm so sorry for your stress. Every month I seem to go through this because I always spot a little before AF at the right time for IB. It sucks a lot not knowing. I'm hoping the best for you.
> 
> Crap, I know I'm forgetting someone. I love you all. That should cover it.
> 
> Oh and btw, I'm glad it's relatively impossible for me to be pregnant this month because with my temp jump today and other symptoms I'm having, I'd be on the symptom spotting boat...below deck...in a straight jacket.

Hope you feel better Dos! Get some rest!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks Dos! I hope that you get some rest and get rid of those nasty headaches!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hope you feel better Dos :)


----------



## curiousowl

So glad to hear your results are looking positive RF! That's great news.

Feel better Dos. You're just having a rough month left and right! Next month has to be better :)


----------



## PDReggie

Hey there. Just a quick stop in to say I hope everyone is doing well. 

Dos, hope you are feeling better. 
Rfor, glad the tests seem good.
Miskas, have fun temping. 
I know I missed a bunch of news in this.
Good luck to everyone in the tww. 

And yes, I still totally stalk all of you and your charts. 

Doing well. Morning sickness got really bad yesterday and I threw up for the first time. In true me fashion, instead of happening at work or home where I spend most of my time, it happened in a public stall at an Arby's along the highway on my way back from a seminar with my poor coworker who was driving hovering near by. Awesome!


----------



## ladders

Glad things are going well so far Rfor it will be so much easier if just the one thing to battle with. Keep us informed of your hubby's results as what happens next. My dh has less than perfect sa results so I'm interested to here what the steps are with that. We decided to wait until July august before going back for further testing but we haven't been trying as long as you guys so feel that I should wait and not be the impatient person I am. Think you've been really good waiting until now and I hope it goes really quickly and well for you. 
Hope you feel better soon dos but hopefully get these headaches out of the way now so on top form for next cycle. 

I'm 8dpo and honestly couldn't feel more non pregnant if I tried. Thought I had extra cm yesterday but looked at my notes and had last cycle too. Really really feel like this cycle was a bust and I'm really wondering how anyone actually gets pregnant. 

Any news Isd?


----------



## lsd2721

So my temperature went back up this morning (saying a small yay!) but trying not to get too excited about that. I took a test this morning and got a negative but it is still early. After my very emotional day yesterday I had to come to terms with whatever happens so I don't plan on testing again until Sunday. Last cycle I only had a 12 day lp but my average period lasts 35 days so Friday is 12 dpo but next Monday is 15 dpo so I think Sunday is a great time to test! :) I have also noticed I have been a bit gassy (farting a lot more and my diet has not changed recently). Plus that vein in my areola is still very very visible so FINGERS CROSSED!! :)

RforReal, I'm glad everything looks good and you're only dealing with the one thing! Is there anything that ya'll can do to up your chances or speed up the process for yall?!

Ladders, don't count yourself out so soon! I have heard of lots of people having no symptoms and getting pregnant! Maybe that's a good sign since the past few cycles you've had signs! ;-)

Dos, how are those headaches going?!

Hope, you're in the tww as well, right? Any signs for you?!

PD, that's funny! They say that nausea is a very good sign for a healthy baby, though! :)

Owl, No positive OPKs, looks like you ovulated early! Plus, your chart looks triphasic.. Maybe we both get positives!! :)


----------



## lsd2721

I also just want to tell all you ladies how wonderful ya'll are! It's so nice to be able to come on here and obsess and not feel like I'm totally crazy! Thank ya'll for listening and continuing to listen in the future! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, sorry Reggie. But at least you have a good story, right? You can tell your child about it when they're older. I still remember my mom throwing up in the Taco Bell parking lot when pregnant with my brother, lol. Hope you feel better!

Yay lsd! Glad to see the temp went back up. That spotting sounds super exciting to me now! I'd love to share a BFP with you but definitely don't read too much into my chart. I was super warm when I woke up to temp. When I woke up a couple hours later and wasn't warm I temped again and my temp was right on the coverline. I recorded the one that was at my normal time with more consecutive sleep before it but I don't think it's accurate. In any case, I'm still suspicious! I think I'm going to keep up the OPKs! But I sooo hope I O'd CD9.


----------



## HopeLove GR

lsd2721 said:


> I also just want to tell all you ladies how wonderful ya'll are! It's so nice to be able to come on here and obsess and not feel like I'm totally crazy! Thank ya'll for listening and continuing to listen in the future! :)

ISD i am totally with u.. it is a great group and it is soo easy to share things here .. so thanks for everyone :)

as for me i am in my TWW. usually my period is very regular so i am epecting it any time today or tmorrow max. i have no symptoms at all. i had sore bb and cramps few days ago but now all gone. just the normal AF symptoms as sore stomach and back.. the only odd thing this month that i am supper hungry. 
i have no hopes for this month and i know i am out to be honest. 

anything new for u ?? i really have high hopes for u :)


----------



## lsd2721

nothing new really just some massive headaches, a bit gassy (farted a few times lol) and boobs are still tender. Plus I'm a bit hungrier.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm so hopeful for you lsd! Everything looks so good so far.

Hope, I'm sorry you feel out but I'll hold out hope for you! Have you tested at all? 

I just ordered some maca supplements for DH and I both to take (plus some more PreSeed applicators). I'm kinda excited about the maca. I've done a lot of reading about it, and it has so many benefits.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hi Dos.. no i havent yet but if i don't have it by omorrow night then i sure well.. mine usually comes in in afternoon and its still morning time here ...
howevere the sore back and being hungry is the very bigs signs on her coming.. next month preseed for sure an EPO also vitemens for my DH. maca i will look it up now :)


----------



## lsd2721

Hey, I have heard of Maca and thought of taking it myself!! :) Good luck with that. Where did you order it?!


----------



## Miskas mommy

ok, so day 3 temping, all 3 days 97.07, 97.05, 97.01, im not sure if you all can see my chart, i just see the url in my signature....


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas, you have the right idea, you got the thumbnail code on HTML, you should use the thumbnail code on the bbCode.


----------



## ladders

Feel slightly moany today. Really don't think I have a chance this cycle and after seven months of trying I don't know when or if it will ever happen. Seems so easy for everyone else. Trying to relax and not stress but so much to think about. Really ready for my bfp now but when I shut my eyes I can't see it in my head so worried that's a bad sign


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, I'm sorry. I understand. It's tough when you see everyone else getting their BFP! It's so hard to stay positive and optimistic.

I myself don't feel any symptoms today. Not feeling that I am pregnant. 11dpo and got a negative on a test. I know I'm not out until AF shows. Just not feeling as optimistic as yesterday.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Big hugs, Ladders. I know I haven't been in this race long enough to relate, but I do know a bunch of women who tried for over a year and now have beautiful babies. At least one of them has a couple kids now. You'll get your turn, even if getting there is hell.


----------



## HopeLove GR

its a new day and a new hope.. hope everyone here is going well .. 

anything new ISD?? well for me my AF should be on today and i guess it will come on time .. so i accept it now :)


----------



## lsd2721

Well, I hope AF stays away for you Hope! :)

Nothing new here. I feel very normal today! I keep looking at my chart thinking how random to have both an implantation dip AND spotting! That is keeping the hope alive a bit! I normally have 34 day cycles I think (could be wrong) so I am going to wait til at least the end of the weekend or beginning of next week before any more tests. I just can't see another negative!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed, lsd!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks Mrsk. You should be ovulating soon? How are the opks going for you?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Any day now, I hope! Trying to go for BD every other night til I think I've ovulated.

The OPKs are..... ok? I really suck at consistency, honestly. I'm doing them at the wrong time, I'm drinking too much water, I'm not holding it long enough before using them. It's just too hard to be consistent with my schedule. I get home really late in tax season and I can't really test at work. So far I'm getting varying degrees of faint lines. I'm going to assume that, if I never get a true positive, that if I stop getting faint lines in a couple days that I ovulated and missed it. Still better than not having anything to go by.

I'm hoping this is our month, because if it isn't I think we'll be taking a couple months off. It would be fun timing - I'd be due on my mom's birthday, and viable on our wedding anniversary ;)


----------



## lsd2721

ah. well my fingers are crossed for you as well! Here's to March and BFP!!! :)

You know, an easy way to find out when you ovulated would be to start taking your temps every morning. It might not give you a heads up but at least let you know when you did!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I could handle temping. I'm a terrible sleeper, so I don't get 3 hours in a row of good sleep, especially since I can't take my melatonin while TTC. I wake up at different times on different days, DH wakes me up when he's getting ready, the temperature in the room varies a lot because we have crappy insulation in the bedroom. And I'm usually too foggy to think clearly when I just woke up. And no way in HELL am I getting up early on my day off to temp! Sleeping in while I can :coffee: ;)


----------



## lsd2721

Haha. I understand. I'm a pretty easy sleeper! Well, except for yesterday, the day after my dip. I was a bit excited or anxious to know what my temp would be. I slept good but woke up 30 minutes early and took my temp then. I took my temp again 30 min later and it was the same temp. So I felt good about it! :)

Maybe your way is better. Less stress! ;-)


----------



## DosPinkies

I've never been so excited to start spotting! AF is definitely on its way...woke up with cramping and a temp nosedive and then started spotting this evening. I'm just soooo ready for CD1 and a real chance!

Oh lsd, I'm so excited for you. Everything is just so promising. 

Hope, has AF officially arrived today?


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm glad that you're happy that your period is coming! :) How are those headaches now?! Hopefully all better! Also, I noticed some green spots and numbers on your chart where it says stats. What is that?

Hope, I'm curious too to know if Aunt Flow showed up today! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

I know, it's weird to be excited for your period, especially around here. It feels weird since every other month I'd be devastated right now. But when you know you didn't even try this time and you're just dying for the chance to, AF is exciting! Haha. I think the green blocks are my average fertile days and the numbers are a countdown to when FF suggests testing.


----------



## Miskas mommy

dos, glad u can start fresh this cycle! may the kidney stones stay away!! 
2 more days of antibiotics! YAY!! i think this kidney infection is gone, or mostly gone!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hope you catch that positive MrsK. I wouldn't try temping in your situation either.

Yay for AF Dos! lol, it is weird to say that.

Glad you're feeling better Miskas :)

And good luck TWW ladies!

Nothing new here. No change on the OPKs so hoping that means I O'd when FF thinks I did. The numbers are pretty convincing. I won't be testing anytime soon though since I'm not even positive. Just waiting and seeing! I feel surprisingly zen about this cycle.

Funny thing though. I was walking home from the train with DH this evening and it was really cold so we were trying to distract ourselves coming up with words to use instead of "ovulate" since for some weird reason DH hates that word. He wants to know where I am in my cycle and all of that but makes a face anytime I say it. His suggestions ranged from "undulate" (I guess it kind of sounds similar?) to "scrambling" (as in eggs :haha:) to "ripen" (just...ew...no...)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Imagine overhearing that at the next table. "Darling, keep your energy up, I'm undulating today."


----------



## HopeLove GR

lsd2721 said:


> Dos, I'm glad that you're happy that your period is coming! :) How are those headaches now?! Hopefully all better! Also, I noticed some green spots and numbers on your chart where it says stats. What is that?
> 
> Hope, I'm curious too to know if Aunt Flow showed up today! :)

i will let you know.. funny coz usually like today i will be too tired and just sad.. but today i am fine.. maybe coz i have to do alot at work... but its 1 pm here and i usually have the flow by 3'ish pm so not long to go.. 

i promise this place is keeping me sane better than talking to myself... i am writing my thesis for my PHD and not one person on earth know that i am even trying beside my DH of course. it is so annoying that u can't even share.. i know i could talk but i don't want all those questions of when and what happened and are u ok kind of questions.. i don't know if i am wrong but i think socialy its easier but mentaly i am going crazy..i accept the period today if it wanna come but i don't know how i will be for next month ... to say more relaxed will be easier said than done >_<


----------



## RForReal

Just wanted to send out positive thoughts to everyone! I'm reading and catching up on everyone's posts. 

Lsd - excited to see what the next few days bring! 

Dos - yay to a fresh start with a new cycle! 

Curious - agree with you on the eww for ripen. That's just bad. Scrambled just... No. Haha. Btw your chart looks right to me. That's when I would say you ovulated. 

Ladders - sorry you are feeling low. I know it feels like you are waiting forever but I have to believe the wait will be worth the reward. For now, the only advice I have is to try to enjoy the things in your life that will change once you do get pregnant and focus on those positive parts of life now. That's what gets me through every month and how I have stayed sane for the past 13 months. We all have our moments of sadness and feeling less than optimistic, I think it's normal because we have no control over something we want so badly. It sucks. But I find that if I focus on the things that make me happy now and that might change later, it helps me get through.


----------



## lsd2721

I took another cheapie test this morning and got another BFN! I am 12dpo. According to last cycle I got AF on 13dpo. So I guess tomorrow we shall find out! I am out of all the cheap tests and only have two FRERs and two clearblue digitals. I don't want to use those unless I am pretty sure I am pregnant or have a high chance like missing my period. I will def hold out til Monday now. I'll be out of town this weekend visiting my dad and his wife and seeing my sister's new place! So hopefully that will keep me busy and my mind off of things! :)

Hope, af show?!

Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## ladders

Well I'm working nights this weekend so unfortunately I have the quiet times and the days to Google the shit out of early pregnancy symptoms. Ahhhh I'd done so well and I'm now 10dpo and obsessed! Please somebody come and rugby tackle my phone out of my hand!


----------



## JCM

I'm going crazy in the two week wait! Even though I wasn't supposed to try this month...yeah right! AF could come Tuesday-Friday. I hate my 21-26 day cycles. Pick a day and stick with it!!! I had positive opk on Saturday and Sunday. So I think I'm 6dpo today. I have had the worst headaches the last two days. Plus lots of cm. To the point where I'm grossed out. I'm taking all of these new meds so I'm kind of confused with side effects, pms, and pregnancy symptoms. What a mess! Hope everyone is staying a little more sane than me! Oh, and really gassy. Ugh


----------



## MgreenM

I have been reading, but been pretty quiet. Not a whole lot to share here. I have been so tired that I pretty much go to work, come home, go to bed (with some meals in there). 


lsd- hoping AF stays away for you!

ladders- having free time always seems to cause trouble, doesn't it? Having google available is both wonderful and a curse! I am sending positive thoughts your way! Hope you are feeling a little better today!

Hope- keep us posted!

JCM- sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## DosPinkies

Officially CD1, yo! Fx this cycle is the one.

lsd, I'm still really optimistic for you. 12 dpo is still early! Oh btw, I forgot to answer about my headaches. Today has finally been so much better than the last several. It hurts (it always hurts), but it's finally minor pain again instead of I-might-jump-off-this-here-bridge pain. Thank you for asking. 

Ladders, hun, I'm sorry. I know how stressful that 2ww is and it's maddening. I have to absolutely force myself to step away from google. It's a nightmare. I'm thinking bout ya darlin.


----------



## ladders

Thanks mate, I seem to flit from thinking "I'm definitely not pregnant" to the next thinking "but I could be!" seriously thinking this ttc lark is sending me bipolar! Glad your cycles over and onto a fresh one. This one's the one dos!!!!!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh I do the same thing. I'm pretty sure the TWW is nothing but a 2-week long psychotic episode.


----------



## lsd2721

Temperature went down and sore boobs are gone. I believe af is on the way. :-(


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm sorry lsd. I hope that's not the case. I'm keeping my hopes alive for you though!


----------



## lsd2721

I'm trying to stay positive! I did take an aspirin last night at 1 and didn't get good sleep bc I had a massive headache. Keeping the hope alive by a thread!!!!


----------



## lsd2721

Ugh I just googled taking an aspirin and apparently it can cause a miscarriage.


----------



## ladders

Iv also read that taking aspirin is good and some people say to take a baby aspirin daily. Don't worry lsd you haven't done anything that's going to cause harm and still have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks ladders! I'm sorry I've been quite crazy with my last few posts and for crazy ones to follow! I really hope I'm not annoying anyone!


----------



## curiousowl

That's what we're here for lsd, don't worry :) Also, don't worry about the aspirin. Most of these things, if they're harmful at all, is in large amounts and not just once. 

ladder, JCM, hope you guys are feeling better.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think there are very few things that are damaging if you only take them once. I'm sure it would be a cumulative effect with aspirin. Aleve is supposed to be safe the first 2 trimesters, and maybe Tylenol?

I'm kicking myself because I have a long work day and I meant to bring an opk and try to stealthily use it, but I completely forgot. Not sure it's worth stopping at Walgreens for an expensive one. Not like it's gonna change when we BDed this week.


----------



## ladders

Isd that's what we are here for, to support each other and each have our times of stress and obsession that everyone else understands unlike the outside world! My af due on Monday so you'd better believe my posts are going to get more and more stressy until af arrives then I'll have my almighty crash and burn!

Curious I'm feeling better but only because I have planted the seed of it might be my month in my head and that's dangerous. Last night at work I felt dizzy and a weird taste in my mouth so got myself all excited. God I wish I could ignore stuff like normal people!


----------



## JCM

I caved and tested yesterday and negative! I don't know what's too early with a 21 day cycle...ohhhh well! I've been googling myself crazy. Hope, are you still waiting? Lsd, when are you actually due? My boobs aren't super sore this month like they usually are but I did just start taking meds to reduce prolactin. I gotta say, it's really nice to take a shower and not feel like my nips are on fire! I wish I'd get a positive or a period now so I can gear up for month 14! Lol I like to stay organized with a plan....ok ok I'm crazy...


----------



## ladders

Jcm how many blood tests did you have looking at prolactin? My first came at 712 (upper limit of normal 400) had it repeated and was in normal range but it's always worried me it could still be a problem. Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## DosPinkies

Lsd, ladders...any news on no AF/AF? I've been impatiently checking in! Haha


----------



## JCM

ladders said:


> Jcm how many blood tests did you have looking at prolactin? My first came at 712 (upper limit of normal 400) had it repeated and was in normal range but it's always worried me it could still be a problem. Did you have any symptoms?

My breast pain is usually INSANE every month. Almost the entire month and they can't even be touched. If anything touched my nipples I would tear up. My dogs like to lay against me at night and I would freak out. Forget about actually facing the water during a shower. If I remember correctly I think he tested it twice. Both were high. There was about two weeks where I was going back and forth to the lab twice a day some days. The high prolactin didn't seem to affect my ovulation but my cycles became so short. Sometimes 14 days and the longest so far is 21. My blood tests always say I ovulate but for two months I wasn't getting any "peak" ovulation tests. Just always high fertility and it would stay that way all month from day 6 to 21. Also, my libido has gone way down. Like almost completely gone. I was blaming that on the pressure from ttc. My husband had his reversal over a year ago and my old doc kept telling me "oh no, you're fine. Healthy 29 year old you're not the infertility issue." WRONG! So I'm taking Bromocriptine 2.5 mg tablets every night vaginally and I've only been on them a little over a week and I have a total change in my breast pain. The side effects can be pretty awful so he suggested vaginally. He also saw a polyp on my uterus so we are going to do a test that gives him a better look. Apparently something in there isn't letting me fully implant. He mentioned a part of the iud I used to have might be a possibility. I'm hoping it's just a polyp he can remove! It doesn't hurt to get checked! I'm also on heparin, lovastatin and acyclovir twice a day. It's taking some getting used to but I am feeling good besides an occasional headache.
Side note, one of the side effects from bromo is a wild sex drive. I'm really waiting for that to kick in. I almost want to take the pill orally so I get it! Sex feels like homework right now and I'm a little bossy around ovulation time!


----------



## lsd2721

Still no af yet!! Boobs Got sore later yesterday but less sore this morning. Still gassy. Farting in public yesterday! ! Husband kept looking at me saying "again?! Can't last 9 months with that!" 

So temping question. I woke up early at 6 but stayed awake and didn't test til 7 like normal and got a temp of 97.6. Went back to sleep and had a good deep sleep and woke up. Decided to take temp again and it was 97.9. which should I use?


----------



## DosPinkies

I think you've got to use the one taken at the normal time. Or...if you want to use the 2nd one, you would need to adjust it to the time you normally take it (so subtract .10 for every half hour past your normal time).

That's great that AF is still staying away! Yay!


----------



## lsd2721

So the reason it's lower could be that I just haven't been getting a good night sleep? We're out of town visiting family.


----------



## DosPinkies

Yes, absolutely that could be why. Any changes in sleep can make it go funky.


----------



## curiousowl

I agree with Dos, lsd, use the one at your normal time. I sometimes see lower temps from not sleeping well and sometimes they're higher. So who knows!

So glad they've got you on the right meds JCM! Thanks for posting about your situation. And good luck with the polyp.

I think AF is definitely around the corner here. I've been starving and super emotional, classic PMS for me. I cried at a movie preview yesterday and I never cry at that kind of stuff. Then my childhood best friend, who's in our hometown visiting family with her new baby, sent me a picture of my parents loving up her little one and I almost cried again. I want to give them a grandbaby! I'm okay with it not happening this cycle but I hope it happens soon :)


----------



## lsd2721

Another obsessive thing for me today. I just went to bathroom and wiped and saw a hairline string of blood. Very small amount. So not as positive as I was this morning. I'm just ready to know and want off the roller coaster.


----------



## Meljenn

I had my yearly pap on cd24 and was secretly hoping she would tell me I was pregnant. No such luck. I got the paperwork for my husband to do a SA and we have been trying to figure that one out because the sample has to be there in 30min and we live 40 min away. I have joked with him about meeting for lunch and testing out his new truck lol
So today cd28 i decided to take a test so I could just go ahead and cry and drown my sorrows in chocolate cake and I think there may be a line. I have been googling evap lines like crazy. I'm so scared to get excited

Is frer the best test to get a clear answer? I used a wondfo and a generic that came free with the pre seed.

Also I haven't had any symptoms of pregnancy or af and af should be here within 1-3 days


----------



## lsd2721

Meljenn, I'd take another test in the morning with FMU! :) Hope this is the start to your BFP!!! :) I usually like to use FRER. I feel they are more dependable.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I got a positive OPK! Woohoo!


----------



## curiousowl

Mel! Definitely take another test with FMU and let us know ASAP. Crossing my fingers for you!

Yay Mrs K! That's great that you can pinpoint things when you're so busy. Hopefully this makes the hassle worth it :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks :) I'm really glad I ordered them now! I'm going with tomorrow as O day for tracking purposes, if you guys think that makes sense? Too bad there's absolutely no chance of BDing tomorrow, with the deadline for corporate taxes. Tonight's gonna have to be it. 

I'm cracking up over here. I got a little corn snake today, and we need to get his tank set up. DH just walked into the room as I was posting about sex tonight, and said "Come on, lets go house your snake." I'm definitely a 14 year old boy, deep down.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hey Ladies.. how are you all... i can't believe myself .. i am still in great surprise&#8230;. I had no symptoms what so ever.. I almost always have my period on time and I was expecting it on Friday at around 3pm.. it never came.. Saturday morning I got up without telling my husband and had a test and it came very strong BFP .. thank God and thank you all for keeping up with me being a drama queen&#8230;. 
Honestly out of all months I never tough this month will be mine &#8230; first I was very scared of the lump they found on my breast.. but that was clear .. then at work I was working over 9 hours with no break for a while.. after all I had no symptoms and I still have nothing except for the increases CM.. I am unlike what I expected.. always feeling cold and I have cramps every now and then. I am still in denial I guess.. I am going to get my blood test now to confirm how far I am &#8230; 

You should see how I told my husband.. yesterday he had a nap afternoon.. and sometimes I treat him with coffee in bed after he wakes up. But instead of coffee I had a baby food in a baby plate and a baby bottle and I had the tests I had in it.. I made him try the food then I asked him to open the bottle&#8230; he was in tears and we both cried for a while after &#9786; I really wish it lasts &#8230; I am too scared&#8230; 

Ladies I really wish you all to have this joy .. 

LSD, Curious, Mel.. any news ??? I am still having you in my prayers&#8230;


----------



## MgreenM

congrats hope!


----------



## JCM

MrsK, I am dying laughing over here! That's hilarious!!! I had the worst day! I took a test and it's negative of course. Plus I took it right after I saw a announce her third pregnancy. It doesn't help that I don't care for her at all! I had a good cry, a bath, and I called my best friend. Lol 
Hope! That is so great! I was wondering how your weekend was going. Such a sweet story and I'm praying for a very good start for your pregnancy! Keep us updated! Yay!!! So crazy that you had no symptoms, I've still got the cm so I won't count myself out yet. 
Mel, I'm with the other girls. Take another tomorrow. If it's a line, it can only get darker over time. 
I was in the saddest mood and this all cheers me right up! So glad you ladies get it.


----------



## lsd2721

Hope! I'm so excited for you! Congrats! 

I still have no period and haven't tested either. FF predicts it will come tomorrow so we'll see. I saw hairline of blood on my tissue when I wiped this morning. So just a bit concerned. Trying to relax...but ya'll know me by now! LOL I'm obsessing a bit!


----------



## ladders

Congratulations hope and keep us informed me and definitely test tomorrow! 
Af due for me tomorrow and feeling like it's coming so not holding out much hope.

Bfp ladies I'm going to ask my usual and ask if there was anything you did different this month? Really pleased for you


----------



## DosPinkies

Aww yay, hope!! Congrats!!

Mel, I'd be freaking out if I saw a faint line! Let us know as soon as you take another test.

Lsd, hopefully it doesn't mean anything. Is this usually how AF starts out for you?

Ladders, I'm still holding out hope for you. But if to does come like you think, I'll be glad to have you as a cycle buddy again! I'm over here all alone with my AF, and I'm having moments of sadness again. Today we were out shopping and I was having one of my days where I was noticing all of the kids and the mothers so much younger than me, and I was getting bummed. :\


----------



## ladders

I'm right there with you dos, everywhere I look there are babies and children and I just want One. Going to need to buy a new car soon and been looking at loans but all I can think is that if I need ivf I don't want to take a loan for a stupid car and then financially not be able to fund ivf. How pessimistic am I today


----------



## HopeLove GR

Thanks everyone .. i still need to confirm it by a blood test but hopefully it will be all good.. 

the only different think this month was the Pre-seed.. we used it during the fertile period and we simply had the baby dance almost everyday .. the funny thing was that when i a had a positive opk we stopped .. i had a little argument with my DH and i wasn't in the mood.. and we were off for a week .. that was another reason thinking i am sure out ...


----------



## ladders

What cycle was this hope? 
Gives me a bit more hope because we struggled after positive opk this month too


----------



## RForReal

Meljenn said:


> I had my yearly pap on cd24 and was secretly hoping she would tell me I was pregnant. No such luck. I got the paperwork for my husband to do a SA and we have been trying to figure that one out because the sample has to be there in 30min and we live 40 min away. I have joked with him about meeting for lunch and testing out his new truck lol
> So today cd28 i decided to take a test so I could just go ahead and cry and drown my sorrows in chocolate cake and I think there may be a line. I have been googling evap lines like crazy. I'm so scared to get excited
> 
> Is frer the best test to get a clear answer? I used a wondfo and a generic that came free with the pre seed.
> 
> Also I haven't had any symptoms of pregnancy or af and af should be here within 1-3 days

Ooh, post a pic! Definitely test again! Fx'd! 



HopeLove GR said:


> Hey Ladies.. how are you all... i can't believe myself .. i am still in great surprise. I had no symptoms what so ever.. I almost always have my period on time and I was expecting it on Friday at around 3pm.. it never came.. Saturday morning I got up without telling my husband and had a test and it came very strong BFP .. thank God and thank you all for keeping up with me being a drama queen.
> Honestly out of all months I never tough this month will be mine  first I was very scared of the lump they found on my breast.. but that was clear .. then at work I was working over 9 hours with no break for a while.. after all I had no symptoms and I still have nothing except for the increases CM.. I am unlike what I expected.. always feeling cold and I have cramps every now and then. I am still in denial I guess.. I am going to get my blood test now to confirm how far I am
> 
> You should see how I told my husband.. yesterday he had a nap afternoon.. and sometimes I treat him with coffee in bed after he wakes up. But instead of coffee I had a baby food in a baby plate and a baby bottle and I had the tests I had in it.. I made him try the food then I asked him to open the bottle he was in tears and we both cried for a while after &#9786; I really wish it lasts  I am too scared
> 
> Ladies I really wish you all to have this joy ..
> 
> LSD, Curious, Mel.. any news ??? I am still having you in my prayers

Congrats Hope! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations, Hope! Mel, here's hoping your faint maybe line darkens!


----------



## Meljenn

I have never wanted to go to sleep so bad just to pee in a cup. I pray this is it


----------



## curiousowl

OMG, yay Hope! Congrats! So excited for you. That's awesome.

MrsK, they say you O 12-36 hours after your positive OPK so tomorrow sounds right.

ladders and lsd, hoping you guys are also on the BFP train this month!


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm not really sure. Last month I did have a bit of spotting before AF. I need to like somehow take pictures of them so I stop obsessing. I never used to spot before AF, not that I noticed. Only time will really tell! I mean it was the tiniest of tiniest things! 

I've decided not to test until Wednesday morning if AF hasn't arrived by then! It could not come soon enough! :)

Speaking of testing, good luck Meljenn! Can't wait to see a picture or hear about your BFP!!! :)

JCM, when do you plan to test again?!

ladders, I can't remember, do you temp at all?


----------



## JCM

Lsd, I think I need to wait. I swear anytime I see that one line I get so sad. I have been 21 days the last couple of months so it should be here Tuesday. Maybe I'll wait with you for a Wednesday test. So funny about pictures because I seriously considered it for cm. I don't remember this much of it so close to Af but who knows?? If I ever get anything out of the usual I obsess. Watch, I'll probably be like Hope and get nothing on my bfp month! Lol come onnnnn. Wednesday!!
Lsd, are you always on time? You only had a small amount of blood this am and nothing since then so I'm hoping it's IB for you. It would be the right time for it!


----------



## HopeLove GR

ladders said:


> I'm right there with you dos, everywhere I look there are babies and children and I just want One. Going to need to buy a new car soon and been looking at loans but all I can think is that if I need ivf I don't want to take a loan for a stupid car and then financially not be able to fund ivf. How pessimistic am I today

Laders, well i got married on the 29th of june last year .. started the bill from may and stopped in August.. September my period was all over the place.. really started on and off since Oct. however really trying i would say this is my 3rd cycle as in noticing the changes and trying to think of the ovulation and trying to time it right .. this cycle was the first the i do the opk and temp. 
i went to get a blood test and the lady there freaked me out.. she is pregnant and she is like oh i m/c at week 10 so just be super careful ... i didn't wanna hear that .. not now at least ..


----------



## ladders

Isd no I don't temp because I work a mix of night and day shifts so never have a routine and since the temps have such small changes I didn't think it would be worth it, also dh struggles to sleep so if I set my alarm each day to temp he'd be massively peeved off very soon. Do wish I could though. How are you feeling? I'm not sure if my back ache is af on the way or because iv just done a set of nights I'm hoping for the latter! I'm also due today or tomorrow and plan to test weds if the witch stays away. Not feeling hopeful at all. Only thing different is iv had more cm after ovulation than I usually do but can't be 100% sure I'm just noticing it more this cycle, does seem to be the thing I do! 

Hope don't listen to people, everyone will have a story to scare you. Just relax and enjoy it! You did it!!


----------



## Meljenn

I used my last two dip strips this morning and still confused. The wondfo is not as dark as it was yesterday but the aimstrip that was a hard squinter yesterday now has a faint pink line without squinting at all.
I'm gonna buy a box of frer today and a clearblue digital to use on Wednesday if this keeps up.

Google is so confusing, some sites say evap lines have no color and some people complained about evap lines having color to it
Mine are pink and showed up in the time limit but I've never had a positive before so I don't have anything to compare it to


----------



## Meljenn

This is from yesterday
https://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t588/Jennings0903/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse62ad238.jpg


----------



## Meljenn

This is from 3:30 this morning 
https://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t588/Jennings0903/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbb4e74b1.jpg

What do you guys think? I'm i just crazy or is that what a faint positive looks like?


----------



## DosPinkies

I don't think that looks like an evap line at all. From all the pictures of tests I've seen, I'd say that looks like a BFP to me! Yay!


----------



## trumpetbeth

Mel- this are definitely BFP's!! Go buy a FRER and a digital. The digital is what confirmed it for my DH. He didn't think I was actually pregnant until he read the word "pregnant" :) 

Ladders- we have been trying since September. I bought the clear blue ovulation digital tests this month. I do temp, but I think that is what helped is time it better. The smiley face was very easy to read. I think we were just timing it wrong by a few days every other month. 

Lsd - I want you to test again!!


----------



## RForReal

Mel those are definitely BFPs!! Go get a FRER or digital to confirm but looks like you are preggers! Congrats!


----------



## lsd2721

Mel, those are DEFINETELY some bfp!!! :) Congrats!!

Well ladies, I believe I am out. Had a bit more of spotting this morning. I was happy when I took my temperature because it was above the line but just went to bathroom and blood when I wiped. :-( I was really hopping for a birthday positive and everything seemed so promising with what I believed was implantation bleeding and spotting and having those blue veins! I'm just really devastated right now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mel, that looks positive to me! Congrats!!! 

Lsd, big :hugs: The last few days of the 2ww are the worst, aren't they?


----------



## Meljenn

If its true the only thing we did different was make a pact to bd every other day no matter what. We did use pre seed a few times 
The only thing different is my forehead broke out like a 15 year old and I have not had time to obsess as much because spring is my busy time at work when I don't have time to think


----------



## lsd2721

Alright guys. I'm calling it. I called it spotting earlier so I could hold on to a little hope but it's light bleeding and it feels like the start of my period. I still have slightly sore boobs but since my progesterone still seems to be kicked in so...THIS IS GOING TO BE MY CYCLE!! :) Let's do this Dos!!! Let's be BFP buddies!! :)

At this point I really want to rant and get pissed off at my body for leading me on like that! But, hopefully this body will create and push out a baby! So that is a wonderful thing and I need to keep remember that and TRY the hardest to RELAX and from now on keep myself busy during the two week wait! :) Now I shall move on and do my diet. 

Plus I'll go out and buy an actual BBT thermometer!


----------



## ladders

Mel I'm so pleased for you. Think you've been trying for the same amount of time as me so it gives me hope I'm so pleased for you. 

Isd I'm sorry the witch appears to have shown herself I know how hard it is to stay grounded then get excited just to be knocked down. Hope your okay. Eat pizza and drink wine I'm so convinced my af is coming I bought a bottle of fizzy wine to open the second she arrives!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks ladders, not that I'm excited to have my period but I'll be going to an Elton John concert with a few friends on Wednesday and now I know I can have some wine and a few ciggies and enjoy myself. (I am a previous smoker but I don't smoke anymore but now and again I have some when I drink which is why I hardly drink anymore!) I just feel I need that and then get back on track and start that diet and get things going for myself again!


----------



## curiousowl

Mel, that is definitely a BFP! No question about it. Congrats! Super happy for you!

Sorry lsd :( I was really hoping this was it for you but you're right to be super positive. Next month will be great!

Good luck ladders and JCM. Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## ladders

Currently watching one born every minute a programme about giving birth and blubbing my eyes out because I want one and it's not fair. God why do we do this to ourselves! dh would have a fit at me if he saw me!


----------



## lsd2721

I'm with you ladders! We want a baby soooo bad that we continue to see babies, watch babies, and think why can't we have one now when we want it!!

A good friend of mine called me today (of all days!) to tell me she is pregnant. I am very excited for her. I know she lost a baby last year so that this one is sticking is great news for her. Part of me is sad because I want a baby so bad!


----------



## RForReal

I am pretty sure we are out for this month and I haven't even ovulated. Hubby is going out of town today for the week and I expect to O while he is gone. 

Called to schedule my follow up with the FS and there isn't an opening until after I start my new job. So I won't be able to go back until at least May once I have accrued some sick leave in my new position. I put myself on the waiting list for next week but doubt it will happen. 

So basically I'm thinking that the earliest I would be able to start IUI or IVF is late summer. Needless to say, I'm pretty frustrated.


----------



## Meljenn

Thanks ladies! The support I have got here is amazing.

Yep ladders, I think we have been at it for the same amount of time. This was cycle 7 and cycle 6 of really trying.

I can't wait for it to happen for you girls. I am into statistics and it seems like every cycle two ladies get a Positive from our group


----------



## lsd2721

RforReal, I'm sorry! That stinks! Ill keep my fingers crossed that there will be some cancellations so you can get in next week! You deserve to have that sweet little baby of yours!

Mel, I love your statistics but let's hope more girls get pregnant the month of easter and we get some babies popped out around Christmas!

So I now have a proper basal thermometer! :)


----------



## ladders

Sorry to hear that Rfor I can imagine that being really really bloody frustrating! Is that what you have been told you will need or are you just thinking that? Was there any improvement in your dh sa?


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Sorry to hear that Rfor I can imagine that being really really bloody frustrating! Is that what you have been told you will need or are you just thinking that? Was there any improvement in your dh sa?

Based on our last meeting with our FS, he sounded less than optimistic even about IUI working. He seemed to think IVF was our best bet. We haven't gotten his most recent SA results back, still waiting. But going off the last results in the fall, we are lower than they like to do IUI. Doesn't mean it won't work with his numbers, but it means it's less likely to be successful. We are dealing with pretty severe male factor so our options are pretty limited.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Mel, that looks great :) go digital and let us all know ... Best of all is blood test anyway... Best luck ^_^

RforReal.. sorry to hear that .. keep your hops up and it will happen.. 

LSD.. i am not an expert and i am still in the scary zone but i am telling you this.. don't look into symptoms alot like you do.. out of all months i got nothing but a missed period.. i am reading all around of people with extra urination, and headaches .. etc .. i am suppose to be 4 weeks and 4 days and nothing yet .. so please keep you hope up as well.. 

i will have my test results tonight or tomorrow max.. keep me in your prayers ladies ..


----------



## Miskas mommy

Congrats Hope and Mel!! 

So i foolishly forgot my Thermometer on Saturday night when we went to my parents house so i have no temp for Saturday. :dohh: i was like Oh Crap i forgot my thermometer. DH laughed at me, he was like, well its only 1 day... he doesn't get it! He is now laid up with a kidney stone, so not BDing for a few days... FF says i should O next week, so hopefully he passes it soon! 
i'm still not sure my chart is showing, i used the BB code, but dont see it..


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks hope, and you're right, this next cycle I am going to be focusing on my diet and my health. I am promising myself I am not going to symptom spot and just relax! :) Good Luck on your test! I am sure everything will be fine!


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh Rf, how frustrating on all fronts. I'm sorry, darlin. :hugs:

Miskas, what's with all the kidney problems around here lately?!? Goodness. Your poor DH. I hope he feels better soon...I certainly know how he must feel.


So I'm trying to get fired up for this cycle, but I'm having trouble getting into that mindset. My headaches have come back full force and I can't seem to shake them. I'm not sure what to do. It's just sucking all the energy out of me and ovulation week just sounds...exhausting and painful. When getting off the couch is too much exertion to handle, how am I supposed to BD every other day? :nope: Blah.


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Oh Rf, how frustrating on all fronts. I'm sorry, darlin. :hugs:
> 
> Miskas, what's with all the kidney problems around here lately?!? Goodness. Your poor DH. I hope he feels better soon...I certainly know how he must feel.
> 
> 
> So I'm trying to get fired up for this cycle, but I'm having trouble getting into that mindset. My headaches have come back full force and I can't seem to shake them. I'm not sure what to do. It's just sucking all the energy out of me and ovulation week just sounds...exhausting and painful. When getting off the couch is too much exertion to handle, how am I supposed to BD every other day? :nope: Blah.

I know right!


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Oh Rf, how frustrating on all fronts. I'm sorry, darlin. :hugs:
> 
> Miskas, what's with all the kidney problems around here lately?!? Goodness. Your poor DH. I hope he feels better soon...I certainly know how he must feel.
> 
> 
> So I'm trying to get fired up for this cycle, but I'm having trouble getting into that mindset. My headaches have come back full force and I can't seem to shake them. I'm not sure what to do. It's just sucking all the energy out of me and ovulation week just sounds...exhausting and painful. When getting off the couch is too much exertion to handle, how am I supposed to BD every other day? :nope: Blah.

Ugh I'm so sorry! Have you seen a doctor for your headaches? Gotta be so frustrating, I'm sorry you are in such pain. :hugs:


----------



## DosPinkies

Oh yeah. The gp doctor, 2 chiropractors, 2 neurologists, a doctor of osteopathy, physical therapy, a pain specialist, a headache specialist...and a partridge in a pear tree. I'm open to a witch doctor if anyone knows a good one.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm so sorry the headaches are back!! How annoying!!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Sorry to hear that Dos. Get better soon :)


----------



## ladders

Rfor really sorry to hear that we have a slight male factor and iv been devastated about it so really impressed with how strong you are, still sucks about the wait though when you've been patient enough! 
Af due yesterday or today so today will mostly be spent running to the toilet to check and doing various stay away af dances and prayers


----------



## HopeLove GR

Good luck ladders... Baby dust your way :) 

LSD my blood test results came back and it is all good :) such a release :) the ultrasound in 2 weeks ^_^ can't wait ..


----------



## Meljenn

I couldn't wait until mining to use the frer and took it last night and it was a clear positive YAY! Now I have to wait until 8 to call the doctor.

Still no symptoms yet

Ladders, are you going to test?


----------



## ladders

Trying to hold out until tomorrow or Thursday because the time between bfn and af is horrendous and I feel like crap so trying to spare myself the extra upset. Spent all morning trying to figure out if I can feel the back pain I get with af and running to the toilet to check but still just creamy cm. Never stuck my fingers up my hoo haa so much in my life!


----------



## lsd2721

lol. ladders! :) I hope this is a good sign and AF stays away for you! :) Rooting for ya! :)

Hope, I'm glad everything turned out good! You'll have to tell us how the ultrasound goes! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Crossing my fingers for you, Ladders! Lets turn that 2 a month statistic into an exponential increase!


----------



## lsd2721

So, I know this is weird to be excited about but today I noticed my bleeding is getting heavier. This excites me because my normal/regular periods are back! :) the past 3 I have had have not been normal! :) I am so happy! :) I just hope my periods are back to 5 full days! :)

So I am taking quite a few vitamins and getting rid of dairy this cycle. I have done lots of research on PCOS and testosterone and I think that I might have too much of it in my system. I have problems with hair growth in places that women shouldn't have it like my chin under my nose which is caused by high testosterone. Anyway, read up on it and OMega 3's are supposed to help lower it and it's said that dairy has testosterone in it so I'm just going to cut that out!

I hate PCOS. It's a bitch! :)

Dos, have you started taking maca root?!


----------



## ladders

Think I'm out


----------



## lsd2721

ladders, I'm so sorry! :( :hugs: Open up that bottle of wine and enjoy!


----------



## ladders

Bfn so definitely out. I officially give up this is not going to happen for me.


----------



## JCM

So sorry you're having a rough day ladders! That's how I felt Sunday after my bfn. I can feel my cramps starting up today so I'm already thinking about next month....except I just got home from my husbands latest semen analysis results appt and his count is way low for the second time in 3 months. He is pretty down about it. They are increasing his clomid but unfortunately he might be scarring from the reversal so it's looking like I'll be on the ivf train pretty soon. Which is nice on one side of it because it will take the stress of figuring out my fertile days on my own. But then again it is very expensive and might not work. Lame. You should get your money back or at least half if it doesn't take!!!!
I'm feeling cranky. I don't think we can try ivf/ICSI for a couple of months. I think you have to do prepping for that. I read that it's a ton of meds and shots. There I go, googling again. Just cranky!!!
Yay for LSD having a normal period. Maybe mine will come on day 28 this month since I'm already on meds. I'd be cool with bleeding less each month...


----------



## lsd2721

aw, ladders, don't give up! Or maybe give up! Since they say that once you give up you get pregnant! :)


----------



## HopeLove GR

Mel thats great :) congratulations :hugs:

LSD thats good .. i know what you mean as mine too just last month got back to normal before the bill.. so thats a great sign :) i wish it is your month .. 

Ladders... sorry to hear you have a bad day :hug: 

JCM.. sorry to hear about your the results .. My boss's wife works in an IVF centre and he told us that they give 3 tries .. so it is a big chance.. best luck dear


----------



## RForReal

JCM said:


> So sorry you're having a rough day ladders! That's how I felt Sunday after my bfn. I can feel my cramps starting up today so I'm already thinking about next month....except I just got home from my husbands latest semen analysis results appt and his count is way low for the second time in 3 months. He is pretty down about it. They are increasing his clomid but unfortunately he might be scarring from the reversal so it's looking like I'll be on the ivf train pretty soon. Which is nice on one side of it because it will take the stress of figuring out my fertile days on my own. But then again it is very expensive and might not work. Lame. You should get your money back or at least half if it doesn't take!!!!
> I'm feeling cranky. I don't think we can try ivf/ICSI for a couple of months. I think you have to do prepping for that. I read that it's a ton of meds and shots. There I go, googling again. Just cranky!!!
> Yay for LSD having a normal period. Maybe mine will come on day 28 this month since I'm already on meds. I'd be cool with bleeding less each month...

Looks like we are on a similar timeline. My hubby has low count as well so we are looking at IUI or IVF. I don't know where you live but I live in MD and there is fertility clinic here that has a shared risk program. They will try up to 6 and if you don't get pregnant, you get your money back. Our insurance actually covers a good bit of it so we won't be pursuing the shared risk IVF, but just so you know that it is an option.


----------



## curiousowl

I don't know what's going on here but I've really been struggling these past couple days. I tested this morning, supposedly 15dpo, and BFN so I'm definitely not pregnant. I could be fine with that (not thrilled but fine) if AF would just start and confirm that I did in fact ovulate when it so clearly looks like I did on my chart. That would hopefully also mean that the completely insane PMSish symptoms I'm having would go away. There are some minor things like not sleeping well, etc but the main thing is that I'm just a wreck emotionally. Like literally crying every 30 minutes. I'm pretty much non-functional right now. It's especially bad timing since I have a job interview tomorrow and one Friday, both for jobs I'd probably be pretty excited about if I had any sort of energy to care. I can't even fathom how I would be able to work at the moment so it's probably a good thing I'm currently unemployed. Ugh. This is the worst :sad2: I never had PMS like this pre-pill. DH has been super supportive but is understandably slightly worried. He's pushing for me to call my Dr tomorrow and see what they say but I don't really know what they could do besides tell me to wait it out.


----------



## ladders

Jcm I'm really sorry to hear that. Hope your okay. Do you mind me asking what your dh sa results were? Don't mean to be nosey I'm just trying to figure out how much of a problem my dh semen levels could be, he has low volume low motility and greatly increased viscosity


----------



## JCM

RforReal that is great news! I know when I was researching my specialist I looked at his pricing and it's about 10k which includes everything. We didn't discuss it at all because he wanted to treat my "endocrine issues" for insurance coverage reasons. He kind of mentioned he was paving the way for as much coverage as possible for whatever we decided to do. He knows about the male factor but that's not included in my chart yet so I'm hoping at least for some help with insurance. 
I'm going to see my doc next week as soon as I get AF to have an ultrasound of a polyp on my uterus. I think that's the day I'll lay it on the line. Lol look, let's bring in the male factor NOW cause I need a plan. I never imagined this being the way I had to have a family but if this is how it's gonna go, let's move! I'd like to keep doing my course of treatment and then start the IVF cycle stuff next cycle and hope to be pregnant by June. I don't like to tell doctors what to do but 14 months feels like forever...
Curious, I hate that feeling. Do you feel like you're in a rut? Maybe take a whole day and be sad and sit on the couch watching tv all day eating pizza. That's what I do. Then the next day, I'm ready to get up and go. Also, buy a new outfit and have a date with your awesome hubby! 
Ladders, at the beginning his count was low (3mil) then it hiked up to normal numbers (21mil) and that was last summer. Now, over Christmas it was back to low (8mil) so we thought maybe it was a bad sample. But sadly no, this sample from last week confirms 3 mil. His motility is super high though which I guess is good news to have good ones to inject into an egg. Does your hubby have analysis very often?


----------



## lsd2721

Curious, how upsetting! I hope your period or bfp comes soon!


----------



## JCM

Curious, when are you due? I'm sure if you call your doctor they will just tell you to wait it out. Once, I was such a wreck that I called the office the day I was due and had a blood test. Even if it was just to get it out of my mind. It was obviously negative but I was just such a mess. I know how you feel, you just want to know either way so you can get on with it! My period was supposed to come yesterday and it's not here yet. I know it's coming because we have a very low chance due to the crappy sperm count so I wish it would just come already and we can move forward!!! I love that your husband is so worried and involved. Reminds me of mine. Sometimes when I'm feeling sad, I go do something nice for him to thank him for being so great. It sounds silly but it makes me feel good. I don't work right now either. Maybe meet him for lunch?
Funny story, so yesterday after the bad news the doctor told him he needed to do his yearly prostate exam. He is over 40 and his dad had prostate cancer so we have to be super careful. Of course, he doesn't want one right because who wants that!? Anyway, his visits are always cash pay because of his reversal not being covered my insurance. So he was furious because he actually had to pay cash out of his pocket to get violated!! Poor guy. So I bought him a candy apple while he was at work later that day. He appreciated it and it made me feel happy. Win win. Minus that awful exam...


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: Thanks for the laugh JCM. Definitely needed that today! That's a really nice idea to do something for my super supportive DH. You're right, I should do that.

I'm feeling a bit better this afternoon (definitely better than last night and earlier today) and I think my interview this morning went well so that's a relief. Still no AF though :wacko: 16dpo! Maybe. I don't even know at this point. My temp has flatlined the past 3 days. I don't know what that means either. I'm just confused and frustrated. And STILL taking OPKs! If I haven't ovulated my chart is a huge jerk, as well as my body with this crazy PMS. I'm used to a couple days of feeling a little emotional and then moving on as soon as AF starts. Not day after day of not feeling like myself at all. But typing that didn't make me start crying so hopefully AF starts today.


----------



## lsd2721

Curious, Does it look like OPKs are getting to a positive?!

Well, tonight I have the Elton John concert and just got back from getting toes and nails done! :) Love girl time! Love doing these things to get my mind off of baby making! :)


----------



## RForReal

Curious I don't think you are out yet. The average first BFP is at 14.5 days so that means a significant amount of people don't test positive til after that. Your chart seems pretty clear that you ovulated when you did, in my opinion anyway. Still hopeful for you!

Lsd have fun tonight! Enjoy getting your mind off TTC for a bit!

JCM - sounds very frustrating! Does your insurance not cover any infertility treatments? We are fortunate that ours covers a portion. I hear you though, I'm a month behind you, just entered month 14 of TTC and I'm so ready to move on to something new and get my family started already! Do you have an appt scheduled to talk about next steps? 

We aren't dealing with a reversal but my hubby has low count and motility, the double whammy. At least his morphology is good. His most recent count was 8 million but only 20% motility. 

I'm really thankful for these boards. It's hard for me to talk about TTC and my frustrations with DH because he feels responsible and guilty. I keep telling him that it's our problem and that we are dealing with it together, just like we would if I also had an issue or if I alone had an issue, but he just feels like he's preventing me from having something I want so badly. Makes it tough to be sad in front of him. It's nice to be able to come here and vent so I'm a little calmer when I talk with him.


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Curious, Does it look like OPKs are getting to a positive?!
> 
> Well, tonight I have the Elton John concert and just got back from getting toes and nails done! :) Love girl time! Love doing these things to get my mind off of baby making! :)

Nope, the lines on the OPKs get a little darker and then light again. I'd think I was having another anovulatory cycle if it wasn't for my chart. Sigh!

Have a fabulous time tonight. You deserve it :thumbup:




RForReal said:


> Curious I don't think you are out yet. The average first BFP is at 14.5 days so that means a significant amount of people don't test positive til after that. Your chart seems pretty clear that you ovulated when you did, in my opinion anyway. Still hopeful for you!

Aw, thanks :) I didn't know that about the average. Interesting. If I make it to 18dpo I'll test again.


----------



## ladders

Jcm and Rfor really sorry to hear that the results haven't improved for you and that it looks like you'll need help.
Jcm my dh has had two sa the first one was borderline motility and progression with count of 47mil but high abnormal forms so had the test repeated and had normal amount abnormal forms and count steady at 46 mil but had Low motility at 49% and low volume at 1.2 ml. Had greatly increased viscosity and liquidation time and then therefore poor linear progress. Been looking at ways to help so have him on count boost and motility boost, trying to drink more water and I have ordered some mucinex from America which iv read can help thin his semen because at the moment the sperm are stuck because it's too thick. 
Just every month that things are timed perfectly and no bfp I think it's telling me this won't happen. 
We would be eligible for ivf on the nhs and depending on where you live you get 1-3 goes before having to pay. Needless to say we of course live where you only get one on the nhs.know I'm probably being pessimistic and hopefully won't get to that but is hard not to be when it's totally out of your control. Guesse I am a bit of a planning control freak!


----------



## JCM

I honestly have a planning obsession. Everything has always needed to be planned in my life. This stuff kills me! My husband had been taking some fertility vitamins his doctor recommended on amazon. They helped with motility. I will find out what they are called. Might help with other issues. Vitamins can't ever really hurt!


----------



## JCM

RForReal said:


> Curious I don't think you are out yet. The average first BFP is at 14.5 days so that means a significant amount of people don't test positive til after that. Your chart seems pretty clear that you ovulated when you did, in my opinion anyway. Still hopeful for you!
> 
> Lsd have fun tonight! Enjoy getting your mind off TTC for a bit!
> 
> JCM - sounds very frustrating! Does your insurance not cover any infertility treatments? We are fortunate that ours covers a portion. I hear you though, I'm a month behind you, just entered month 14 of TTC and I'm so ready to move on to something new and get my family started already! Do you have an appt scheduled to talk about next steps?
> 
> We aren't dealing with a reversal but my hubby has low count and motility, the double whammy. At least his morphology is good. His most recent count was 8 million but only 20% motility.
> 
> I'm really thankful for these boards. It's hard for me to talk about TTC and my frustrations with DH because he feels responsible and guilty. I keep telling him that it's our problem and that we are dealing with it together, just like we would if I also had an issue or if I alone had an issue, but he just feels like he's preventing me from having something I want so badly. Makes it tough to be sad in front of him. It's nice to be able to come here and vent so I'm a little calmer when I talk with him.

I have to wait for cycle day 1 to call to schedule my next appt. of course I'm 2 days late but I think it's because the meds help to get me on a good cycle! Crazy how fast they work! I've only been on them a couple weeks! Wouldn't it be insane if I turned up pregnant this month? Wishful thinking...I'm going to check on my insurance before I see my dr though. I'm supposed to have an ultra sound on cd6,7, or 8 this month so he can check out my hostile uterus. Lol I hope he's ready for my bossy/demanding attitude. 

I love this group of ladies. I get tired of talking to friends about it because half are pregnant and the others have tiny babies! Such a nice relief. My poor husband just nods a lot when I have too much to say on the subject. He looks like he's in a daze sometimes!


----------



## Miskas mommy

my chart is confusing the crap out of me.. my temp keeps going up and down.. i take it at the same time every morning but it seems to flux a lot. can one of you ladies take a look and tell me if im nuts or if that much flux is normal????


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas, I would but I can't see your chart. When I click on the link, it's blank.


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> I honestly have a planning obsession. Everything has always needed to be planned in my life. This stuff kills me! My husband had been taking some fertility vitamins his doctor recommended on amazon. They helped with motility. I will find out what they are called. Might help with other issues. Vitamins can't ever really hurt!

Me too JCM! I'm such a planner. I find this indescribably frustrating that you can only plan this stuff so far.


Miskas, maybe you need to mark your charts for sharing? I think I remember doing something like that when I made my account. I think you have the right link, it just doesn't have any charts on it.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, i cant figure out why its going to a blank page! i am using the BBCode from the share button. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas, why don't you try deleting everything on your signature and copy and pasting again. It does allow you to preview your signature before you accept it.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm just not sure what's going on with your chart link. It seems to work...it goes to your FF homepage thingy, but there just aren't any charts listed.


----------



## lsd2721

it shows your wheel chart. that's it. Do you have it on private view or anything?!


----------



## imphope

How do you add more than just your chart to the signature? I tried to add the ticker or anything else BnB said it was too long or too many lines or something. Any thoughts? Sorry to jump in. I've been following along for a while.


----------



## DosPinkies

Imphope, the only thing I can think of is that. Ah be you're using the wrong code. Are you using the bbcode?


----------



## RForReal

I am no help on the chart adding, that's why I never tried! 

But the being a planner thing, I think it's a woman thing. I'm the same way! Good and bad, you know? Sometimes I wish I was one of those people that could just let things lie as they will.

Ladders - don't give up on us! I think it's around 85% of healthy couples will get pregnant by one year. That means there are still 15% that don't get pregnant by one year and they still go on to have healthy pregnancies after the year mark. By 8 months that number is closer to 70-75%. Even if it turns out that you have to go to a fertility specialist and get assistance, you aren't doomed by any means! Just destined to be extra specially thankful for your little one when you finally are blessed with a child. I know that the wait is terrible and devastating. Every day. But we have to believe that it will all be worth it.


----------



## DosPinkies

Girls...the ups and downs of this are just too much. How can I possibly be so fired up one day and the next day I just can't imagine doing this for one more day? I have no idea how to stop getting in these ruts. Tonight I knocked my OPK holder off the windowsill and just said, "Eff it. Just stay there. I don't even care anymore." Then I told myself that maybe I'm just not meant to be a mother. I'm meant to be in bad health and in pain all the time and this is just it for me. And then I cried. And now I'm going to bed. I'm about to enter my fertile window and I just...can't imagine where I'm going to get the heart from to do this again.


----------



## JCM

DosPinkies said:


> Girls...the ups and downs of this are just too much. How can I possibly be so fired up one day and the next day I just can't imagine doing this for one more day? I have no idea how to stop getting in these ruts. Tonight I knocked my OPK holder off the windowsill and just said, "Eff it. Just stay there. I don't even care anymore." Then I told myself that maybe I'm just not meant to be a mother. I'm meant to be in bad health and in pain all the time and this is just it for me. And then I cried. And now I'm going to bed. I'm about to enter my fertile window and I just...can't imagine where I'm going to get the heart from to do this again.

I took a break from my fertility monitor one month. Then I screamed at "fertility friend" I think my exact words were "oh friend? You are not my friend!!!" And then I deleted it. Isn't is the worst when you're about to ovulate and you can't even get in the mood for fun sex? You should have a glass of wine and sit in the bathtub with some lavender oil and bubbles. You won't get the chance to do that very often after your baby gets here!!! You will be a mother. A great one too because you are so passionate about having a child. You got cheated last month cause of stones...make this cycle a good one!!


----------



## ladders

Dos I know exactly how you feel I did exactly the same when af arrived Tuesday especially after it chose to arrive just after I'd spent the afternoon at soft play with my nieces, resolved to give up because the thought of going through it again was just too exhausting especially with dh moaning everytime he takes his vitamins! But yesterday morning I found myself on the Internet buying my supply of opks preseed softcups and mucinex because we can't give up because we want it too bad and we have no choice. 

Thank you ladies for getting me through


----------



## Miskas mommy

Aww dos big :hugs:!!!

I finally figured it out from my iPad this morning.. My computer must have been being an ass last night.. 

I think we are out this month... DH still has a kidney stone still and I think my kidney infection is back, follow up at the dr this am.. And according to ff I should O on Monday... Maybe we can sneak in a bd this weekend if he's feeling better :wacko:


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry you're having a rough time Dos. I second what everyone else said. And just know we're all here for you.

I see it Miskas! Your temps are a little crazy but if you think your infection is back that could easily explain it. You should still be able to see a pattern I think.

As for me, FF is so weird. Today I put in my temp, which was low, and it took away the crosshairs! What?! But my FF ticker still says 18dpo. So confused. I tried putting in that AF started today (it hasn't but with the low temp I'm hoping) and they came back as solid lines. I guess FF is just as confused as I am. Frustrating.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm sorry! I know it can be just so upsetting/stressful at times! It'll be even sweeter once you see that BFP! 

Miskas, you are jumping around! I agree with Curious, it could be the infection. I would wait and see what next cycle is too before you get concerned.

Hope everyone has great plans for the weekend! I had a great time seeing Elton John in concert! Now apparently my husband has a surprise for me and asked me to pack us a bag for a trip. I have NO idea where I'm going! LOL What a great husband I have!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Curious and LSD Thanks! thats what i was thinking but i thought maybe i was nuts. 

Lsd Have Fun!! such a great hunny


----------



## MrsKChicago

How's everyone feeling today? It sounds like it's been a rough week for our little group here.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm bummed that my body was such a jerk to me this cycle. I think at this point it seems pretty clear that I didn't O CD9 but the temp rise along with the crazy PMS-like symptoms CD21-25 were SO convincing. I'm guessing I'm having another anovulatory cycle. Can I consider myself TTC if I'm not even ovulating?

How are you MrsK? Did you end up getting some good timed BD in? When are you planning to test?

How's everyone else?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing ok. Trying to not get my hopes up and symptom spot this month. The lack of any real symptoms helps with that ;)

We managed to BD every other night for the week leading up to O, so I guess we're in pretty good shape. Better than last month. I'm probably going to start dipping into my stash of Wondfos on Wednesday.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm making it. I appreciate everyone's support. I'm in my fertile period, but I don't even know if we'll get any BDing in because of my headaches. Oh well. What's another missed cycle, right? :\

Good luck, mrs k...sounds like your timing is great this month!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Dos, I hope you can get at least a couple sessions in. It's amazing that we can send robots to Mars, but we can't cure chronic headaches.


----------



## Miskas mommy

So frustrating! Here i am thinking i am supposed to ovulate this weekend and it seems like AF is arriving!!! WTF!!!! i go from 40 day cycles to 25??? Stupid body! How am i supposed to plan anything that way!! 

sorry for the rant.. just frustrated.


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas, are you sure it's AF? Ovulation bleeding is common I think. Have you ever had that before? Looking at your temps, they're awfully low to be post-ovulation. Check this article out. https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/ovulation-bleeding/


----------



## Miskas mommy

dos, no i haven't even heard of that before.. Sorry if this is TMI, but its more a Brownish color than red.. Like Old blood maybe? same as what i usually get the day before AF comes..


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know this is minor compared to the other problems here, but it's something that I'm struggling with, and I'm not "out" as TTC with more than a small handful of people in real life, so you guys are getting it 

TTC is probably the worst thing I've ever done, as far as weight loss goes. I'd lost a little over 50lbs as of November (getting healthy for TTC is the most motivating thing I've found), gained almost 10 through December vacation and the holidays, which was frustrating but worth it because I got amazing vacation food, you know? But I'm really struggling to stay motivated, and I've managed to put on another couple pounds, as opposed to losing the darn weight again, which is what I should be doing. I'm paying for Weight Watchers, I know it works, but I can't get myself to stick to it all of a sudden. It's like I know I'll be stopping it any day now, so I might as well just eat that extra cookie. For the baby  I was _so close_ to the line between obese and overweight, and if I'm not pregnant right now, I really need to get back there. So frustrated with myself. I made a ticker to shame myself into tracking everything.


----------



## RForReal

MrsKChicago said:


> I know this is minor compared to the other problems here, but it's something that I'm struggling with, and I'm not "out" as TTC with more than a small handful of people in real life, so you guys are getting it
> 
> TTC is probably the worst thing I've ever done, as far as weight loss goes. I'd lost a little over 50lbs as of November (getting healthy for TTC is the most motivating thing I've found), gained almost 10 through December vacation and the holidays, which was frustrating but worth it because I got amazing vacation food, you know? But I'm really struggling to stay motivated, and I've managed to put on another couple pounds, as opposed to losing the darn weight again, which is what I should be doing. I'm paying for Weight Watchers, I know it works, but I can't get myself to stick to it all of a sudden. It's like I know I'll be stopping it any day now, so I might as well just eat that extra cookie. For the baby  I was _so close_ to the line between obese and overweight, and if I'm not pregnant right now, I really need to get back there. So frustrated with myself. I made a ticker to shame myself into tracking everything.

Seriously, good for you for coming as far as you have! I think everyone gets into ruts, no one is perfect! I've been guilty of eating an extra cookie because I *might* be pregnant and it's for the baby. I think it's normal to slip up so don't be too hard on yourself! You should feel encouraged by all of the progress you've already made. You will get there, just think about how good you feel when you step on the scale after losing a few lbs and how good you will feel about yourself when you meet your goal. Good luck!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks. I've been in and out of ruts before, but this has gone on for months. It's way out of hand now! :pizza:


----------



## trumpetbeth

I think the ticker is a great idea! I lost 70lbs in 2005 with weight watchers but I am still should probably lose about 40 more... The OB/GYN told me I should probably lose weight during this pregnancy, not really gain any since I am considered "obese" according to BMI. 

My advice, you know weight watchers works, just make yourself do it :) babies do not need cookies!


----------



## ladders

So ladies af has just left the building and I'm summoning the energy to battle on again this month. Has anyone thought of or have tried acupuncture to help? Or reflexology. I'm thinking of trying it but quite expensive and not sure how my scientific brain feels about it, especially as I'm concerned that the problem possibly with dh. But I need to do something extra this month so any input on either?


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Miskas, are you sure it's AF? Ovulation bleeding is common I think. Have you ever had that before? Looking at your temps, they're awfully low to be post-ovulation. Check this article out. https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/ovulation-bleeding/

Dos i think you were right! its gone today, and my temp took a nosedive this morning. :thumbup: DH was feeling better so i managed to talk him into a BD..

Also woke up yesterday and today with a huge headache, and crazy tender BB's..


----------



## MrsKChicago

Trumpetbeth, you're right. The baby really doesn't need cookies :haha: There's really no reason that I can see for me to not use WW to maintain my weight during the first trimester, even if I'm not trying to lose anything, so I should really stop focusing on quitting asap. I want to keep my options open for waterbirth, so I need to make sure my BMI doesn't go above 40, and I think they measure that while pregnant, not pre-pregnancy. 

Miskas, woohoo!! Glad it wasn't an early AF!

Ladders, I've never done acupuncture (scared of needles), but I've heard a lot of great things about it, for fertility. I was always really skeptical, but DH's boss does acupuncture, and they see improvements in health, and I know camels are not subject to the placebo effect, so maybe there's something to it! Good luck this month!


----------



## curiousowl

ladders, I've heard great things about acupuncture. I have the same skepticism as a scientist, but if it works... At the very least I don't think it could hurt! I understand about the cost issue though. 

Yay Miskas! I hope this is your month! Glad to hear it wasn't AF.


----------



## ladders

Acupuncture consultation and first session booked for Thursday!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay ladders! That's exciting. Definitely tell us how it goes and hopefully it brings you your BFP :)

I went ahead and ordered Vitex. Part of me wants to wait and see what my body does naturally but I also don't think I can handle a third anovulatory cycle without knowing I'm trying SOMETHING. So we'll see. I'd like to wait and start it next cycle if possible.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is implantation pain a thing? I've got some sharp little pains in the right general area this afternoon, but I don't know what it is. Yoga kicked my ass today, but this isn't a muscle soreness kind of hurt.


----------



## RForReal

MrsKChicago said:


> Is implantation pain a thing? I've got some sharp little pains in the right general area this afternoon, but I don't know what it is. Yoga kicked my ass today, but this isn't a muscle soreness kind of hurt.

Yup, definitely happens! Called Mittelschmerz. Sounds good!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I googled it first chance I got after posting. I've never gotten ovulation pain, so I wasn't really sure what to look for. I hope it isn't just my body getting revenge for trying a more advanced yoga class today!


----------



## DosPinkies

Yay, Miskas! I was hoping so!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I went on a fairly routine toiletry shopping trip with DH yesterday. DH works for a holistic veterinarian, so they're very hippy dippy natural anti-unnecessary chemicals, and so on, and it's rubbed off on him. I'm generally of the "If it doesn't immediately kill me, it must be fine" school of thought. I needed shampoo and face soap, and I knew I needed a facesoap without salicylic acid because it's a no-no in pregnancy. I find one, hand it to DH to double check that I didn't miss the SA, and he gives me a shocked look and says "It had EDTA in it!" Blank look from me... I grab another one, and get "There are parabens in this!" Oy... So he goes over to the face soap aisle, looks at all the soaps, and finally I get "well, parabens aren't too bad, I mean, they enter the blood stream, but there's no evidence that they _do_ anything in the blood stream. I guess the second one you picked is the best." Half of me is rolling my eyes, and the other half of me wants to hand him all my toiletries for review now... :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## Miskas mommy

DosPinkies said:


> Yay, Miskas! I was hoping so!

Dos, another Drop in temp this morning. Hoping it Shoots upward tomorrow!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hi ladies.. it has been a while.. but i have been stalking you on and off... this weekend i had the worst weekend.. with some bleeding and flu i thought i lost the baby .. but thank god he or she is still fine .. 3 more weeks to be out of the scary zone.. 

LSD how was that weekend away ?? 

i can't say this is the reason i got preganant, but pre-seed is a great help.. who ever can use it plz do .. and best of luck :)


----------



## Meljenn

HopeLove GR said:


> Hi ladies.. it has been a while.. but i have been stalking you on and off... this weekend i had the worst weekend.. with some bleeding and flu i thought i lost the baby .. but thank god he or she is still fine .. 3 more weeks to be out of the scary zone..
> 
> LSD how was that weekend away ??
> 
> i can't say this is the reason i got preganant, but pre-seed is a great help.. who ever can use it plz do .. and best of luck :)

Hope, I'm sorry you had such a scary weekend. Have you been to the doctor yet? They scheduled me at 8 weeks and I have been going crazy wanting to know that everything is alright. I still don't feel any different other than being bloated a little.
We used preseed also


----------



## ladders

Hope I'm glad things are okay must have been a rough weekend for you and hubby. 

How is everyone doing? Have things gone quiet as everyone is concentrating on bding? Quite a few of us just had or coming up to the big o it looks like. Iv just been for full wax to hopefully spur on the bding. My god the things I'm prepared to do to get up the duff!


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> Hope I'm glad things are okay must have been a rough weekend for you and hubby.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Have things gone quiet as everyone is concentrating on bding? Quite a few of us just had or coming up to the big o it looks like. Iv just been for full wax to hopefully spur on the bding. My god the things I'm prepared to do to get up the duff!

Haha, you're a braver woman than I! I hope your DH appreciates it.

I'm starting to get impatient :D I've tested a couple times, negative, but it's still way early. I'm still not even 48 hours from that pinching I felt that might have been implantation.

I'm doing my best not to symptom spot, but I'm not too good at it. My back is still sore, and the rest of me is recovered from the really hardcore yoga class I did on Sunday, so I don't know if that's a symptom, maybe? Or maybe I just worked my back harder than my arms. I've been peeing a lot, but I always pee a lot, so it's hard to say if it's more than normal. Why why WHY can't we just know instantly??


----------



## Babarooskie

Hi ladies... it's been a while since I've posted. Haven't been doing too well. Last month, AF came and surprised us. So we're trying again and this time I bought the OPK (Clearblue). I don't know if y'all remember, but I was having trouble calculating my ovulation days, etc. So... I have been testing myself with the OPK and I haven't had a smiley face yet! I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, if something's wrong with me... or I have completely miscalculated my ovualtion days for a while now.

Cycle: 03/13-03/18
Tested: 03/22, 03/23, 03/24, 03/25 - NO SMILEY FACE
Intimate: 03/22, 03/25
Cycle Length: 26 days

I'm so confused.


----------



## MrsKChicago

It could be you're just ovulating later than expected. The 25th would be CD 12 if my math is good, right? Maybe you have a shorter luteal phase and you'll get your surge in the next few days.


----------



## ladders

There is a chance you missed the start of your lh surge If you started testing on cd as the first day you will always get a blank as the holder is calibrating. I usually have a 26 day cycle and it days to start testing cd 7. Don't worry if you missed it you look like you had some good timed bding and keep testing just in case you are having a longer cycle. Which ones do you have the dual hormone ones or the regular ones? How many cycles have you been ttc?


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I'm doing my best not to symptom spot, but I'm not too good at it. My back is still sore, and the rest of me is recovered from the really hardcore yoga class I did on Sunday, so I don't know if that's a symptom, maybe? Or maybe I just worked my back harder than my arms. I've been peeing a lot, but I always pee a lot, so it's hard to say if it's more than normal. Why why WHY can't we just know instantly??

This all sounds really exciting! I have a good feeling for you :)


----------



## Babarooskie

ladders said:


> There is a chance you missed the start of your lh surge If you started testing on cd as the first day you will always get a blank as the holder is calibrating. I usually have a 26 day cycle and it days to start testing cd 7. Don't worry if you missed it you look like you had some good timed bding and keep testing just in case you are having a longer cycle. Which ones do you have the dual hormone ones or the regular ones? How many cycles have you been ttc?

Well, I read the directions on the clearblue and it stated that if your cycle averages 26 days, then to start testing on day 9 of your cycle (which I did). I'm pretty sure I bought the regular ones... It's the digital one with a pack of 20 testers.


----------



## northerngal

I'm in the same boat!! Waiting for that darn smiley face. I did learn that I ovulate a lot later than I think I do. Perhaps it's the same with you or that you ovulate earlier and therefore didn't start testing until after?? Hang in there!



Babarooskie said:


> Hi ladies... it's been a while since I've posted. Haven't been doing too well. Last month, AF came and surprised us. So we're trying again and this time I bought the OPK (Clearblue). I don't know if y'all remember, but I was having trouble calculating my ovulation days, etc. So... I have been testing myself with the OPK and I haven't had a smiley face yet! I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, if something's wrong with me... or I have completely miscalculated my ovualtion days for a while now.
> 
> Cycle: 03/13-03/18
> Tested: 03/22, 03/23, 03/24, 03/25 - NO SMILEY FACE
> Intimate: 03/22, 03/25
> Cycle Length: 26 days
> 
> I'm so confused.


----------



## northerngal

Hi All,

I've been MIA for a while. We decided to start trying this month instead of next month. I've been testing to see if I'm ovulating and nothing yet. I've had so much going on and my last two cycles have been absolutely unpredictable and super delayed, which of course, adds even MORE stress. 

So far for this cycle, I'm trying the evening primrose oil, prenatal vitamins, DH is in boxers instead of briefs and has cut back the coffee. Here's opening for a smiley face or TWO lines on my ovulation tests this week!! 

Baby dust to you all :)


----------



## RForReal

Baba I think you are too early, keep testing! You may have a shorter than 14 day LP, 11-16 or so is considered normal. Good luck!


----------



## ladders

Has anyone taken epo for a few cycles? Just wondering if it's delaying my ovulation as normally I o on cycle day 12 but last month was cd 16 and this cycle looks like it's going the same way. Thought it might have been the fertilcm so stopped taking it but continued epo this month. It works to give me ewcm but I have it now and not even a flashing smiley so on at least five days away. I'm confused with my bloody body


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm behind again - sorry girls! During my fertile window, I tend to get tunnel vision. I finally got my solid smiley today, so ovulation is imminent. Of course, DH is working a 24 today...of course. We'll have to try to get one last try in tomorrow. Tomorrow also happens to be my OB/GYN appointment for my yearly/basic fertility tests kind of thing. 


Northern - sounds like you're doing plenty! Good luck!

Baba - I agree with RF that you maybe have an LP that's shorter than 14 days, and that could explain why you haven't gotten a positive yet. Just keep testing every day.

Ladders - I have heard that it can do that in some. I know I've read a few posts from girls who said they thought it had delayed their ovulation. If that's what it is, just get through this cycle (you'll still ovulate even if it's a little later than normal, so no need to panic), and then instead of EPO, try musinex instead next time and see if your ovulation goes back to its normal schedule.


----------



## northerngal

Let me know what you find out. It's my first cycle trying epo and I'm thinking my ovulation must be later than usual as well. Or on the reverse caused it to happen much earlier and I missed it:shrug:



ladders said:


> Has anyone taken epo for a few cycles? Just wondering if it's delaying my ovulation as normally I o on cycle day 12 but last month was cd 16 and this cycle looks like it's going the same way. Thought it might have been the fertilcm so stopped taking it but continued epo this month. It works to give me ewcm but I have it now and not even a flashing smiley so on at least five days away. I'm confused with my bloody body


----------



## northerngal

OK ladies, I'm looking for information!!

I'm super frustrated with this first month back to trying. I'm a very impatient person and I should have ovulated a few days ago. I'm also wondering, like Ladders, if the epo could be causing an upset. 

I'm really tempted to invest in the Ovacue fertility monitor. I know it's $300 but the way I see it I'm handing out money like crazy for ovulation kits which are NOT reusable and at least with this monitor I can realistically use it for each baby we try to make. Has anyone used one of these? I think it would just make things stress free rather than wondering when that darn smiley or 2 lines are going to appear. But I would like to hear some personal reviews on it - you never know if the reviews they post are real. The one negative review I read which does concern me is that a girl found it picked the exact same day in her cycle each month for ovulation and she felt that wasn't correct. With my cycle being all over the place the last 2 months I'm wondering if this would be the best option and might put my mind at ease. Thoughts??

I also find that my prenatal vitamins give me crazy, vivid dreams. Anyone else? I thought it was just me and I was scared to mention something until my cousin mentioned it did the same to her and then I didn't feel so crazy to know that someone else was having incredibly inappropriate dreams haha. 

DH keeps telling me, "relax! it'll happen!" but it's hard....

I'm torn about buying pre-seed lube. We generally don't use lube so I figure less is better? 

TTC is turning into a pricey adventure...


----------



## Miskas mommy

ok girls how depressing is this.. my kidney infection is still not gone, only got in 1 BD, around O day though... Now i have to go have a Renal ultrasound done because this kidney infection is still lingering... Temp did take a spike this am.. hopefully it stays up, but not sure the effect this ultrasound could have if swimmers did catch that egg..... :cry:


----------



## DosPinkies

Northern - I really don't know much about the fertility monitors. I've made the decision to just stick with my OPK's because they seem to work for me, so I couldn't justify the money to DH. But I think you have to do what feels right for you. If it's something TTC you feel strongly about, you're financially able to swing it, and your DH is down, then I'd say it seems to be right for you. As far as PreSeed goes, it's especially helpful if you don't seem to have a lot of EWCM at O time. Since you're taking EPO I'm guessing you don't have a ton, so maybe you should give it a try. It just creates a safer environment for the swimmers. I use it and absolutely love it.

Miskas - I'm so sorry your kidney's still being a jack wagon. I know your pain. I don't really know if the ultrasound would be harmful...I wouldn't imagine it would be, but I really don't know. I'd just ask your ultrasound tech.


----------



## DosPinkies

Guess what the worst thing about going to the obgyn is when you're here to talk about fertility.....all the freaking pregnant chicks. Ahhh.


----------



## curiousowl

Yes! I wanted to cry when I was there after my last anovulatory cycle. Especially the ones who have the dads with them. I knew they were there to see their babies. :(

Miskas, Dos - your charts are looking good! Crossing my fingers for you guys.


----------



## DosPinkies

So here's how my appointment went.

Everything I told her she says sounds like I'm healthy in the fertility department but we'll run some tests. Next Wednesday I'll go in for labs to test my progesterone levels post-ovulation. When AF comes, I'll go in for an hsg to make sure my Fallopian tubes aren't blocked and for an ultrasound. So we'll see.

Also set up another SA. I met my DH for lunch and told him all about it and he was down....that is until I told him the SA is $180 and not covered by insurance. He flipped out and said there was no need to do it. I got pretty upset. That boy spends so much of our money on himself for all of his toys...his mustang, his kayak, his motorcycle, his band, his guns...he's about to buy a $400 gun that I'm not bitching about (and we only have FIVE other guns so he just REALLY needs it...)...but measures to have a baby, noooo, that's not worth his money. He gave me this whole "if it was a guarantee you'd get pregnant I'd pay it, but it's a $180 for a test to tell us what we already know" thing...I get it...but still. Ugh. I'm just angry at him right now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, I don't blame you. How frustrating! I hope he comes around after he thinks about it a bit.


----------



## Miskas mommy

ugh! i know that feeling dos! i have a DH who is very similar.. 


on the bright side i got cross hairs!!


----------



## ladders

Dos mine would be exactly the same! We got into a massive row because when we knew we had abnormalities on sperm sample before getting the results we feared the worst and I said well we will just get a loan or take money out of the mortgage and pay for ivf. His reply was that we are not wasting money on ivf. You can probably guess my response!!!!


----------



## RForReal

Been a rough few days here for us. Found out earlier this week that DH has a balanced translocation in addition to his low count and motility. Doing some research and it seems like even if we do get pregnant, it's an 80% chance of miscarriage. Only about 15% will go full term and half of those will have birth defects. The other 5 percent or so are terminated due to fetal abnormalities. 

Basically our options are IVF with genetic testing or sperm donor. Feeling like we can't catch a break here. It was hard enough when we thought IVF was our only choice for low count and motility. Now we have the added factor with genetic testing which of course will not be covered by insurance. Looking like it will be an additional $4000 - 7500 on top of the IVF costs. 

I just can't with this.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh no R. I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that. Life truly sucks sometimes.

I'm keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh hon. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## HopeLove GR

Oh R.. i am truly sorry :( i am keeping you in my thoughts as well..


----------



## ladders

So so sorry to hear that Rfor I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Am thinking about you both and if there is anything us ladies can do in any way to help then let us know. Feel free to use this thread as a rant at the world if you need to because I would.


----------



## lsd2721

RforReal, I'm so sorry!! That has got to be rough! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! 

Well y'all, I'm back from my surprise trip to......New York City! We just got back yesterday. My sister in law ( who lives in Australia ) was there as well. Another part of the surprise. We had a blast! What a way to get my mind off of baby making! Although my diet I wanted to do kind of went out the window a bit. I wasn't too bad though...Plus we did lots of walking around the city. I still took my supplements everyday. 

Haven't had a chance to catch up yet....I'm still out of town til sunday. I hope everyone is doing great and we get some BFP soon!!


----------



## DosPinkies

R, I am so, so sorry. I can't imagine the pain of that. I'll be thinking about you, and I know that with a little time, the right answer for you and your husband will become clear. Big hugs, sweetie!


----------



## DosPinkies

lsd, I am sooooo jealous! I'm always bugging my husband to take me to NYC. I think the plan is to go for our 5th anniversary. Only 3 years to go! Lol. 

So I have a question for you ladies who OPK test. Do you keep testing after a positive until you get a negative? The reason I ask is because Ive always thought that after you ovulate, OPK tests become negative...well I thought I ovulated Wednesday, but I still got a positive on a cheapie strip this morning. Now I'm confused.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mine was positive for a couple days. It just takes a little time in some women for all the hormones to dissipate. Everything I read said that you'll still ovulate within a day or so of the first positive.


----------



## curiousowl

I agree with MrsK. That's what I heard too.


----------



## ladders

Your chart looks good dos you've got some good timings in.
For some strange reason I've bypassed flashing smilies this cycle and straight to a peak this morning. Took me by surprise! Good job it's the weekend


----------



## DosPinkies

Ladders, yay! We're going to be very close to each other in our cycles again. Don't worry about jumping straight to peak. That happened to me 3-ish cycles ago...just a quick hormone surge I guess. Happy BDing!


----------



## Miskas mommy

LSD so jealous! Love NYC!! 

so strange.. I think this cycle is out to get me! more spotting today...


----------



## RForReal

Thanks ladies for your kind words. We aren't giving up, I just feel a bit defeated. It's tougher because we put off getting married and TTC because off grad school and now we have all these loans to pay. Makes it hard to think about shelling out all that cash when we already are to other debt. Ugh. Sorry to be such a downer but I appreciate you all letting me vent. I feel like I can't vent to DH because he feels responsible and I don't want to feed into his guilt. It's our problem to deal with. After we found out, he asked me if I still loved him. Kills me to hear that, of course I do! This just sucks. Doesn't change how I feel about him at all. 

I'm still rooting for you all and hope that all of your journeys will be a heck of lot smoother than mine has been!


----------



## ladders

Must be horrible for your dh because he knows how much you want a baby and will wrongly feel responsible but that's what we are here for so you can vent and breakdown with us and then be strong for dh. Have you discussed the use of doner sperm? I know that it wouldn't be ideal and you want dh to biologically be father but would reduce costs and increase chance and ultimately it's always going to be yours and his whatever the genetic makeup. Also in the UK we have egg sharing programmes so if you need ivf and not because of low eggs yourself you donate some eggs to another couple and then they pay a good chunk of your treatment. Takes an average ivf cycle from 4000 to 2000, didn't know if you guys had the same?


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Must be horrible for your dh because he knows how much you want a baby and will wrongly feel responsible but that's what we are here for so you can vent and breakdown with us and then be strong for dh. Have you discussed the use of doner sperm? I know that it wouldn't be ideal and you want dh to biologically be father but would reduce costs and increase chance and ultimately it's always going to be yours and his whatever the genetic makeup. Also in the UK we have egg sharing programmes so if you need ivf and not because of low eggs yourself you donate some eggs to another couple and then they pay a good chunk of your treatment. Takes an average ivf cycle from 4000 to 2000, didn't know if you guys had the same?

We've discussed donor sperm and my DH really wants a baby so he is open to the option which is great. I'm open to it too if it gets us a baby faster. I think we could do IUI with donor sperm which would be much cheaper than IVF. But first steps, I think we are going to talk to the doctor about what they think the total cost would be for us to do the genetic testing with IVF to see if we can afford it. I'm starting a new job Monday so we will have to wait to start the process anyway. Thankfully our new insurance under my new job pays 80% of IVF after our deductible is met so we won't be paying the full cost for that. But genetic testing isn't covered I don't think. I'm not sure about the egg sharing thing, I hadn't heard that. I'd have to look into it and talk to DH to see how he would feel about it, thanks!


----------



## MrsKChicago

R, I'm so glad you guys are looking at solutions and that your husband is open to donor sperm. I'm sure it's not easy for him (or you, but you probably don't feel like it threatens your manhood, you know?). I hope your doctor has some good news, as far as costs go.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think I'm probably out this month. Tiny bit of spotting, AF could come any second now. Not completely giving up hope, but I'm guessing this is it.

I'm resisting the urge to just say "to hell with plans!" and keep trying. We were going to take April and May off for a few reasons. 1) Christmas baby. 2) I'm going out of town in mid-May, for a girls weekend, and there's NO WAY to get away with not drinking without spilling the beans if I'm pregnant, and do I want to do that at 7 weeks? 3) Do I want to do all that traveling at 7 weeks? Or during the 2ww? There's a lot of travel in May! 4) Between Tax Day and a Big Annual Event on the weekend of April 12-13, I really highly doubt either of us will have the time or energy to even _think_ about doing the deed. I think I need to talk some sense into myself. I've made it this far, I can make it 2 months. And for those 2 months, I get to take my melatonin and the kava blend I've been missing...


----------



## ladders

Mrsk I think you have solid reasons for taking a couple of months out, will you be actively stopping it or ntnp? I'm way too far on the crazy train to stop I thought before that I wouldn't want an Xmas baby and really wanted a girl. Now I don't care when it comes or what it is I just want it! 
So I went to acupuncture on Thursday and chilled me right out, got my solid smiley early on Friday and set about trying to bd as much as possible. Dh thinks ovulation weds but is today and so has decided that acupuncture makes me horny. Ha ha I'm happy to let him think that because has really taken the pressure off


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Glad the acupuncture helped!

I guess technically we'd be NTNP, but I can tell you from experience that the odds of sex any time even near ovulation in April without making a conscious effort are about nil. And depending how my dates go, we may not even be in the same state for May ovulation.

If we're still trying in a year, I'm sure avoiding a Christmas baby will cease to matter. Considering that my mom is early December, I'm mid December, and my brother is mid January, we're already pretty full up on Christmas season birthdays


----------



## DosPinkies

R, I'm glad your DH is open for different options. IUI I'm sure would be so much cheaper - and hey, you could even do at-home insemination for an even cheaper option. I'm sure everything will work out for you guys.

Sorry about the spotting, MrsK, but I will still hold out hope for you!

I got crosshairs today! Yay! I love crosshairs...they make me happy.


----------



## Miskas mommy

ok so i am going out of my mind... 5 dpo now and spotting again today.
I have never in 15 years have spotted between cycles! stupid body is driving me nuts!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bodies are assholes.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm out this month. DH, who's definitely more nervous and unsure about this whole thing than I am, surprised me by suggesting we just keep going, and who cares if the baby is born on Christmas. Spoken like someone born in June ;) Maybe I'll poll the first trimester ladies about travel at 7 weeks.


----------



## ladders

I'm sorry mrsk first day of af really really sucks, hope your okay. I'd keep trying because it seems to happen when it's not convenient, might be Your lucky month because of it!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, we may go for it... We'll see, the ladies in the thread about 1st trimester travel all seem to think it won't be a problem, so far. Even if we decide not to avoid April, we'd still have to see whether we're even up for it on ovulation week. It's gonna be nuts.

I'm doing ok. First day sucks, but I had a feeling it was coming. And we had a fun morning, at least. Got up early (yuck) and went to the flea market and then out for breakfast, and in a few hours we're meeting my SIL (and maybe brother and baby nephew?) for a nice walk around the big park that's in between our houses, so that'll be nice. The sun is out and it's warming up a bit finally. I just keep reminding myself, I can take melatonin tonight! I got to drink 3 cups of coffee today! And order runny eggs! I'd rather be pregnant, but hey, enjoy it while you can, right? :coffee:

I really figured it would work, because I've been to New Orleans a bunch of times, and I've never once been able to drink there (most trips were before I turned 21). I'm finally going back, and wouldn't it be typical if I was pregnant and still couldn't drink? Maybe I'll finally get to try one of those obnoxiously giant frozen drinks on Bourbon Street :wine:


----------



## nerdybird

I hope y'all don't mind me jumping on this thread. Want to be able to talk with other ladies around my age. I am 30 and I'm scared because I read that fertility starts to decline around this age. This is my first cycle actively ttc (before now my partner and I just didn't use protection and I hoped and prayed that the pull-out method would fail, but no such luck. lol) I'm due for af in four days and am scared to death to test because I'm afraid of the likely disappointment that will result. If any of you have any tips or suggestions, I would love that because I'm super new to this whole ttc thing.


----------



## ladders

Hi nerdy nice to meet you, think we all worry the same I felt really young until started ttc! Stick around and you'll pick up plenty of tips because between us all we pretty much do everything possible to conceive!


----------



## HopeLove GR

welcome on board nerdy :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

welcome nerdy!


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry MrsK :( Stupid AF.

Welcome nerdy! Don't worry too much about the whole 30 thing. All the recent studies show the sharp decline in fertility isn't until much later in your 30's. To hit peak fertility you really have to have babies in your teens and yeah... not so much.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, Owl. I "celebrated" with a nice rare steak for dinner. Enjoying it while I can. And I got to see my little nephew, that always cheers me up.

Welcome to the club, nerdybird!


----------



## DosPinkies

Welcome nerdy!

I'm a little bummed about my chart today. FF changed my O day to CD15 which would put me 3dpo instead of 5dpo. It was all because of a low temp on cd15. Well that night was a rough night...I hardly slept at all and I was having major kidney pain that kept me up all night. I wasn't confident about it at all...I had only been sleeping in 30 min intervals. When I went back in and took it out, it readjusted it back to cd13....but I just don't know. Maybe it was the right the 2nd time? My first positive was technically on cd13, so maybe I really didn't O until 15? If that's the case, my BDing was not that well-timed. Ugh...what should I do? Leave it how it is with the missing temp and O on cd13 or put my low temp back in and let it adjust back to O on cd15?


----------



## curiousowl

Dos, your chart makes more sense to me if you O'd CD13 but that's a hard one. I might put the temp back in but mark it as discarded so at least you can see it. But if you didn't sleep well I can't imagine it's accurate.


----------



## MrsKChicago

From what I've heard about temping and charting, I'd keep it at CD13. Your weirdo temp probably isn't accurate, and a positive OPK generally means you'll O sometime in the next 12 to 36 hours, and that's assuming you didn't test 12 hours into the surge. It all lines up with CD13, I think.


----------



## Babarooskie

Hi RforReal: I'm so sorry that this is happening to you. I'll be praying for you and your husband.


Well... it's been tough. I'm still doing the OPK and still no smiley face. I'm due in about 8 days to get AF. I don't know if something's wrong with me, if I'm doing something wrong... =(

This stinks.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Well this sucks! I have been spotting for a few days.. Though well maybe it's implatation bleeding, woke up this am to AF! At 8 dpo??? FF changed my chart to cd 1... What a bummer... I was so thinking this was it. :cry:


----------



## curiousowl

Boo, sorry Miskas. That does suck! But hopefully this is just a weird, one time thing that AF showed up so early.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, how annoying, Miskas!

My SIL just asked me if I can babysit my nephew for 7 hours this Saturday. I'm really excited, but a little intimidated. Guess I'm getting a crash course on babies this weekend!


----------



## ladders

Ah rubbish to hear that miska's hopefully this one will be the one for you. 

Added stress at home as dh has decided it's time to move house! We always spoke about doing it a couple of years after the wedding as I guesse we both thought I'd get pregnant right away. Mainly the move would be to a village location rather than close to the city centre and have a nice big back garden but all that's for children and I'm worried that's not going to happen. A bigger mortgage would mean it would be harder to save for ivf if we needed it. Ahhhhhh I wish someone could just tell me if this will happen for us its the not knowing that's killing me!


----------



## DosPinkies

It's been quiet around here today ladies. How is everyone doing? Miskas, still definitely AF? 8dpo just seems so early!


----------



## ladders

I'm in the dreaded 2ww trying my best to stay sane and not get my hopes up. 
Where's everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## curiousowl

Fingers crossed for the all the TWW'ers!! I'm just going to be your cheerleader since I'm at CD39. Again. My chart's starting to look all crazy, like the end of last cycle. I'm hoping for AF soon so I can start Vitex then but if it's another couple weeks and no AF I'm just going to start it anyways. Maybe it's bad for me to be messing with things but I feel like I have to try something. I'm terrified of a third anovulatory cycle.

On the plus side I got a job offer for a position I'm really excited about so I'm starting there in a couple weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congrats on the job offer, Owl! 

I'm on CD5? I think? I'll know once I post and see my ticker ;) Just playing the waiting game, thinking more and more about trying this month despite my determination to take a break.


----------



## JCM

Hi!! I just caught up! Man, I've been so busy planning my 30th birthday party! So I'm pretty excited for that!
R, I'm so sorry to read all of what you have been going through! I have my appt for IVF stuff on Monday. I was telling the girl there about how I wish I had your insurance. What's your next step now? I had my ultrasound last week to make sure that spot on my hostile uterus wasn't growing or still there. Luckily all turned out ok. Hubbys s/a basically says there's almost no chance of getting pregnant the old fashion way so we are full force into starting IVF ASAP. The doctor said he almost always does ICSI so I think that's what we will do. I'm on cycle day 11 today and I gotta say, it was nice to do it last night without thinking about my ovulation monitor. I'm trying to give it all to god and let him figure it out. It's the hardest thing ever since I'm such a control freak!
Ladders, I'm glad you enjoyed acupuncture and it worked out well for hubby! ; ) I did that twice and the first time I freaked out and couldn't relax. I have about 5 more that I already paid for. I'm thinking it might come in handy during IVF and all of the drugs I will have to take. 
I secretly stayed off our page in hopes that I'd come back after the break and see some BFPs!!! Anyone in their tww?

Also, I think dos was asking...my body always takes a couple of days to get a neg opk result after I O. I use the clear blue fertility monitor and after two peak days it stays high for 3. Off to get my hair done for my birthday week! Can't wait for my party with lots of margaritas!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday, and good luck with the IVF!


----------



## HopeLove GR

JCM said:


> Hi!! I just caught up! Man, I've been so busy planning my 30th birthday party! So I'm pretty excited for that!
> R, I'm so sorry to read all of what you have been going through! I have my appt for IVF stuff on Monday. I was telling the girl there about how I wish I had your insurance. What's your next step now? I had my ultrasound last week to make sure that spot on my hostile uterus wasn't growing or still there. Luckily all turned out ok. Hubbys s/a basically says there's almost no chance of getting pregnant the old fashion way so we are full force into starting IVF ASAP. The doctor said he almost always does ICSI so I think that's what we will do. I'm on cycle day 11 today and I gotta say, it was nice to do it last night without thinking about my ovulation monitor. I'm trying to give it all to god and let him figure it out. It's the hardest thing ever since I'm such a control freak!
> Ladders, I'm glad you enjoyed acupuncture and it worked out well for hubby! ; ) I did that twice and the first time I freaked out and couldn't relax. I have about 5 more that I already paid for. I'm thinking it might come in handy during IVF and all of the drugs I will have to take.
> I secretly stayed off our page in hopes that I'd come back after the break and see some BFPs!!! Anyone in their tww?
> 
> Also, I think dos was asking...my body always takes a couple of days to get a neg opk result after I O. I use the clear blue fertility monitor and after two peak days it stays high for 3. Off to get my hair done for my birthday week! Can't wait for my party with lots of margaritas!!!

Happy birthday :) enjoy it to the max and drink as much as u can coz soon u wont be able to :) best luck with everything else ..


----------



## Babarooskie

Well.. I ran out of OPK tester and the last time I did it, it would've been day 7 of my lp and it came out negative. I'm not gonna lie, I have taken a HPT and it also came out negative, but I know it's way too early. Again, I could be symptom spotting, but man... I've had cramps for a week now, so bloated that I feel like I ransacked my whole fridge, breasts seem fuller and sore and the dreams! I've had dreams EVERY night and I don't dream often.... but then again, this could all mean that AF is coming, so who knows?!

I made an appointment with y OB/GYN for this Saturday to stress my concerns: low lp? annual PAP, possible pregnancy test?

AF isn't due for another 5 days.


----------



## HopeLove GR

try not to stress too much Baba... i am 7 weeks and i can't see much difference to my normal yet beside feeling sick here and there ... baby dust your way to be your month xxx


----------



## ladders

Happy birthday jcm! I had a party for my 30th last year and I was so nervous no one would come I drank more than I should have and don't remember anything past 9.30 didn't eat anything and got in mahussive trouble with dh! Ha ha. Hope your better behaved than me! Keep with us because would like to know how you get on with ivf.
Baba I think if your worried always best to go and get checked.

I'm either 6 or 7dpo today and am ignoring my boobs being sore and weird dreams because I refuse, and you girls need to hold me to this! To symptom spot! Stupid progesterone makes me think I'm preggo every month


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like a hell of a party, ladders! DH and I were both sick as dogs on my 30th, but we made up for it on my 31st :)

No symptom spotting! I'm trying to track all my 2ww symptoms so that when they inevitably pop up again, I'll know they're normal. Right up until I invent some new symptoms.


----------



## ladders

Ha ha mrsk I'm told it was! I'm exactly the same one month was boobs and last one cm, now I'm ignoring those and waiting for the next thing I never noticed before to obsess about!


----------



## Miskas mommy

hey ladies, so its defiantly AF.. shes here in full force. sorry i have been a bit sparse the last few days, sugaring season is here in VT, so needless to say we have been busy....


----------



## ladders

Ah miskas I'm sorry that af arrived she really is a witch, hope your okay 

So I had a trip to a theme park today with the girls from work and half of me was worried as I'm 7dpo that it could knock the egg off the lining (how stupid lol) but mostly was a bloody brilliant way of relaxing and forgetting the ttc lark, can't remember the last time I laughed so much. Really need to start doing more of this kind of thing to try to keep me same! 
I'll apologise now as I'm 7dpo this is the week I'm going to be on here constantly!


----------



## ladders

Hope everyone's okay and had a good weekend. where are you all in your cycles wondering if we are close to anymore bfps. 
Dos are you testing soon?


----------



## curiousowl

So FF is being dumb, again. I think it's maybe trying to make me feel better with fake crosshairs. If I take out the latest watery CM it moves them to CD36. Um... Thanks....

Also, it's not just me who gets crazy about this TTC stuff. I caught DH hiding my thermometer that's always on my nightstand because his friend from out of town was visiting. "What if he wanted a tour of the house and then wondered what it was?!" Because that's a normal thing for a grown man.


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys! Sorry I have been missing these past couple of weeks. Went on my trip to New York and then had a birthday week in Jackson with family and then this past week I've been trying to catch up on my work! So been so busy and haven't had time to read. It might have been a good thing because I didn't have much time to obsess! Not really sure where I am on my cycle since I haven't been able to take my temps on a daily basis since we were getting up earlier than normal and the time change. Plus husband was sick during what I assume was ovulation time due to the last two charts being around day 20 and so we didn't get to BD. But looking at it I could have ovulated early (since I've been taking Inositol which is supposed to help women with PCOS ovulate - which I assume means earlier too?!). I just don't know!

Can't wait to catch up with everyone! :) GL to everyone in the TWW!!

Owl, I can see that you're still struggling with ovulating! Bless your heart! :)


----------



## ladders

Owl really sorry to see your cycle is being a monster again hope it sorts itself out soon for you because I can't imagine how bloody frustrating that must be. 
Isd nice to hear you've had a good few weeks, did you have a nice birthday? Do you use opks or just temp? 

Okay so I have officially gone ttc crazy and have just bought a physic baby prediction reading. I mean how dumb it's a massive con I know but for some reason I couldn't help myself. Man someone just needs to shoot me now!


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders,how did accupuncture go?! Did it hurt at all? Could you feel him/her pricking you? What makes it so relaxing? I've been so curious about this myself but I'm not much on needles so not sure this is for me.
Also, have you moved house yet?
 
I am normally temping AND using OPKs but this month since everything was so crazy I just decided to take a month off and just relax from it.

Curious, Have you gotten your vitex in yet? Also, congrats on your new job! :)

Dospinkies, glad you got to go to the doctor and start trying to figure things out for you! Hopefully everything is alright! :) Also, I agree with you about all the pregnant women when I go to visit the OBGYN. Makes me a tad upset because I want a baby so bad!

RforReal, I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this! I'm glad both you and your dh are both open to ideas! I hope that all the costing won't be as much as you think or more affordable somehow! GL!


----------



## DosPinkies

So I started spotting last night, pretty much right on schedule...should start officially by tomorrow. This whole month I haven't given a damn about TTC...I think I got so mad that it's not working, that I just...couldn't bring myself to care about symptom spotting or being hopeful or testing or anything. But still, even with that attitude, after I started spotting last night, I cried myself to sleep. Then my genius husband, while I'm crying, says something like "ya know, Kyle and Maci (our expecting friends) tried for years and then Maci got pregnant after she lost weight." ........Did he just say that to me seconds after I got AF? Oh sorry you're not pregnant honey, so maybe you should go on a diet. (Btw, she has pcos and I don't, so it's not even a fair comparison.) Even if it were a valid point, not the right time to be basically telling me I'm fat, ya know? So I cried more. It went great. :\ I've got to do some emotional work to get prepared for this next cycle.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, Man, when my husband told me once I needed to loose weight I LOST it with him! However, when he started talking about it more and said he meant it in a loving way. That it would be better for my health, blah blah blah. I couldn't be as mad. He said he wanted us to be together til we were 100! I don't think your dh means it in a bad way! :) He wants you to have the best possible chance of conceiving and doesn't want to see you upset anymore! I'm sure that's why he suggested it! I have a feeling I'll be in your shoes in a couple weeks time! While we didn't BD as much and I'm not as optimistic I am secretly hoping I'll see a big fat positive!

I'm sorry! :(


----------



## lsd2721

Also, to my temping friends...looking at my chart when do ya'll think I ovulated? I'm only thinking CD20 because it was a high jump and also the past two cycles I've recorded were on that day. But looking at it I think I possibly could have on day 18?! Maybe I just hope day 18 because then we got two good BD's in....What do ya'll think?!


----------



## curiousowl

:hugs: Dos. Sorry to hear about the spotting. I would have murdered my DH in your shoes I think! Men! I'm sure he didn't mean it the way it came out. But still, sooo the wrong time to say that.

Crossing my fingers for you ladders!

lsd, I was going to tell you that your chart seems like it could really go either way! I hope for your sake it's 18 :) I'll be interested to see what FF does with it.

Yup, I got my vitex. I've been holding off on starting it, hoping that this cycle will end on it's own and I can start it with a new cycle since I've seen some things about it causing a temp jump. But I'm giving it another week and then starting it regardless.


----------



## Miskas mommy

lsd, 18 does look promising. 
AF is still hanging on... what a bitch she is! 8 days... REALLY! however, i suppose i have not had a real good one since stopping BC, so i suppose my uterus will be all cleaned out this month! 
gotta try to be positive right?? 
Sugaring season is keeping us busy enough every night i glad that its at the beginning of my cycle and not near fertile days!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd just about made up my mind to try this week, when DH remembered that he'd agreed to do a petsitting job this weekend. This is in addition to the last week of tax season, and us having a Big Annual Event all weekend. So I suspect I may be out of luck, unless I hurry up and ovulate soon.


----------



## ladders

Isd I acupuncture is definitely worth trying if you've been thinking about it and it's supposed to be good for pcos sufferers as it regulates cycles and stuff. I do remain skeptical but it has certainly got me out of the horrible slump I was in. You barely feel the needles and they are so fine, have no idea why it's so relaxing but it really zens me out and I drive back in a daze. If nothing else its really helping me to try to keep on top of ttc stress.
Haven't moved if we are going to we have some work to do on the house first and concerned dh is just getting carried away with the idea without thinking it through properly. 

Dos I'm so sorry that you think af is here I'm still holding out hope for you. Also that sounds like something my dh would have said and I also would have been massively pissed off, I'm pretty normal size and if I'm having a fat day and moan dh way of making me feel better is to tell me to cut out carbs, thanks for that love!
Miskas I hope that it is the start of a good cycle for you!


----------



## lsd2721

Well, looks like I have my crosshairs! Not on the day I want! I assume the only reason they did it on this day was because it is the same habit the last two recorded times. :( Blah. I was really hoping it was earlier than that so we'd have more BDing in the bag!

MrsK, just go for it! :) Keep trying! :)

Miskas, 8 days of bleeding Oh My Goodness! Hopefully it ends soon for you! Good time to be busy! :)

Owl, good luck with vitex. I'll be interested to see what it does for you! Is it a powder form or pill?

Dos, I noticed you took Maca root this cycle. Powder or pill form?! Good for you though! Do you feel any different?!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, even if it is CD20 you're definitely not out! Thinking good thoughts for you :)

I have vitex pills. They're a brand that was recommended so we'll see. CD45 today :( But at least FF realized that I didn't O.


----------



## JCM

Oooohhhhh Dos, I would have punched him! Everyone is right, probably not what he meant to say but the worst time to do it. Annoying! I want someone to have a positive this cycle and there's no way it'll be me! ; ) 
I will start my ivf drugs/shots on cycle day 1. I had to bring hubby's deposit in this morning for a "mock trial" I guess they wash them all off and put them in a dish with something that mimicks the outside of the egg and see which ones are the most persistent and can get over the hurdle. I laughed when I thought of sperms hurdling things like on a track. So hilarious. Can you just see them? I'm trying to keep positive through this and I'm gearing up for all of the emotional bitchiness I will be having next month on those shots. Yikes! If I get kicked out of my home can I come stay with you ladies??? : ) 

Oh owl, you have so much patience I feel! I've read a lot of good on vitex.


----------



## ladders

Jcm I'm so pleased things are getting started for you! Did you say that your insurance covered the ivf? Sorry I get a bit confused as we don't really have insurance here just nhs and then you pay so would only get one cycle covered


----------



## DosPinkies

Hey, everybody. Thanks for the back-up that my husband doesn't think before he talks sometimes! Ugh! I forgave him though. He's kinda cute, so it's hard to stay mad. During his apology, he said something along the lines of, "baby, this next cycle I will <insert hilarious thrusting motions> Followed by <MMM MMM grunting> a baby right into you. I'll do it anytime you want. I'll take days off work. I'll get a baby in ya.
" I died. It was freaking hilarious. How could I stay mad after that?!

Lsd, your BDing was still in the window even if FF were right...even though I'm not entirely convinced. I dunno. I think it's possible it was earlier. Oh and yeah I took maca until I went to my OBGYN. She convinced me to stop taking it and the royal jelly. She reminded me that my cycles are normal and I appear to ovulate just fine and I have healthy 29 y/o eggs and there's no need to put unnecessary things into a healthy system. I understood where she was coming from, so I took her advice. We'll go with her on this one. I'll feel better about that decision once we get all my tests results back and know she's right about my having a healthy reproductive system.

Owl, I would be soooo frustrated if my body was taking so long to O. I hope the vitex helps (as soon as you start it, I mean).

Ladders, have you had the reading yet?


----------



## ladders

Dos it hasn't arrived yet as says up to three days, I know it's a con and a load of tosh but I still find myself checking my email constantly and hoping it says it will happen soon. If dh knew he would condemn me lol, as soon as it arrives I'll post it lol


----------



## DosPinkies

AF is officially here, but I was completely prepared for it and am not upset. Somehow I feel a little more charged up is time. It's weird how this TTC thing is SO up and down for me. I range from "RAWR, I'm going to make a baby this month!" to "yeah...rawr. No." But I'm feeling good right now anyways...hopefully it sticks. I've got to call today to schedule that procedure...what was again? H...something? The one where they inject dye to check your tubes and make sure they aren't blocked. Anyways...that...I have to schedule that now that AF is here. I'm actually kinda excited about it, because I read that sometimes women have an easier time getting pregnant after it because it kinda cleans everything out I guess. I just hope they're not majorly blocked or anything. We'll see I guess.


----------



## ladders

Good that you are getting tests dos, I'm really wanting to get tests done apart from the bloods and sa we had back in January but dh has put his foot down and said no more until June /July. That's when we will go back to the dr. Sorry that af here for you, glad you were prepared and ready for another month but know how horrible it is no matter how determined you are. Big hugs


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry to hear the witch is definitely here dos! I'm glad you're going to get those tests done though! Good luck with those!

We've decided we're going to try two more months before we go to the doctor. Technically we're on our 6 month of trying (doctor in Australia told me when I found out I had pcos that once we start trying to go see a doctor after 6 months if it hadn't happened by then) but one of those months or so I had a chemical so just going to let my body adjust a little bit more. Plus I started taking a B vitamin Inositol that helps women with PCOS to help their reproductive systems. I think it has made some improvement...have y'all noticed that my temperature are much higher this cycle? Is that a good thing y'all think?

ladders, very excited to see what they say for you! Always kind of wanted to do it for myself to see what they'd say...I've always been curious!

JCM, happy belated birthday by the way! Glad you're getting everything started and hope everything goes smoothly! :) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JCM

Ladders, I have to pay out of pocket for everything as my insurance doesn't cover any part of it! It will be about 13000 bucks. I'm so nervous. I've been reading everything I can about it all. I'm obsessing...naturally! I will however be going back to acupuncture. Super excited to relax myself for the egg retrieval process. That scares the crap out of me! Now I want a baby reading! I can't wait to hear about it! I'm a sucker for that stuff and my husband is like yours...he would kill me.

Lsd I have noticed higher temps! I never got into temping until I started stalking you all. Lol fingers crossed that you only need these two months for it to happen. I've found it was nice having a doctor help but now when I'm impatient about results or waiting I drive the office crazy, not just myself! Ha! Those poor people...


----------



## curiousowl

Can't wait to hear how the HSG goes Dos. I've heard that too, that things can happen soon after one so fingers crossed :)

And best of luck JCM! Keep us posted every step of the way. I'm so hoping this will be it for you.


----------



## DosPinkies

Okay, so I got my progesterone test results back, and I had the perfect level of progesterone after ovulation and am definitely ovulating. Good news there. I go in Friday for cd3 lab tests (basically estrogen, thyroid, and the like)...and next Wednesday I go back for an ultrasound and hsg. That's the plan. Omg, I went back into the bedroom to tell him my test results...(hubs is watching Star Trek back there and I am as far away as possible watching food network instead.) Anyways, I told him that and then told him I was feeling good about our chances this cycle...and he said the sweetest thing. He said, "Yes! I really want to get you pregnant this month. Really," and something in the way he said it told me it was even more than before. So I asked him what happened that made him want it more than before, and he said he saw his friend's newborn baby (3 days old) yesterday, and he just...really wants one. He just said, "I'm ready. I want a baby with you." You don't know how amazing that is from him, because I've known that there were doubts and fears in him and he hasn't been 100% in this. Maybe 90 or so, but not as committed as I am at my 110%, ya know? But for the first time, I saw in his eyes this eagerness to be a dad, and I actually teared up a little. Guys, I am going to give this cycle my all, and the love of my life and I are going to make this baby happen this time!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Dos thats great ,,, it feels great when the DH is supportive and all in.. Baby dust your way :)


----------



## fairyy

DosPinkies said:


> Okay, so I got my progesterone test results back, and I had the perfect level of progesterone after ovulation and am definitely ovulating. Good news there. I go in Friday for cd3 lab tests (basically estrogen, thyroid, and the like)...and next Wednesday I go back for an ultrasound and hsg. That's the plan. Omg, I went back into the bedroom to tell him my test results...(hubs is watching Star Trek back there and I am as far away as possible watching food network instead.) Anyways, I told him that and then told him I was feeling good about our chances this cycle...and he said the sweetest thing. He said, "Yes! I really want to get you pregnant this month. Really," and something in the way he said it told me it was even more than before. So I asked him what happened that made him want it more than before, and he said he saw his friend's newborn baby (3 days old) yesterday, and he just...really wants one. He just said, "I'm ready. I want a baby with you." You don't know how amazing that is from him, because I've known that there were doubts and fears in him and he hasn't been 100% in this. Maybe 90 or so, but not as committed as I am at my 110%, ya know? But for the first time, I saw in his eyes this eagerness to be a dad, and I actually teared up a little. Guys, I am going to give this cycle my all, and the love of my life and I are going to make this baby happen this time!

That's the sweetest thing ever a husband could say and the best thing for a wife to hear. God bless you both with your little bean this cycle. :dust:


----------



## JCM

Soooooo the specialist called with hubbys sperm results and how they did on the trial run....he has been taking more clomid and prednisone for his low count for 3 weeks....ummm those little guys attacked the eggshell after 15 mins of being in the dish and his count is BACK TO NORMAL!!!! Whaaaaaattttt??? This is the greatest news ever! He went from 3 million to 19.8 million in 3 weeks! Let me just say that true honest prayer is working for me right now. I have been so afraid of all of this IVF talk and egg retrieval plus transfers and I get this news this afternoon! This means we could do IUI to be safe and getting a bigger change at a positive pregnancy! I know that numbers can change and things happen (obviously just like they did this last 3 weeks) but Yayyyyyyyyy!!!! 500 dollars is a lot better than 13k! Plus most of those fertility drugs and shots won't have to be used on me! I think clomid is the worst thing I'd be looking at and maybe a trigger shot!

Great news for Dos too! This is a lucky month! I'm so excited!


----------



## HopeLove GR

JCM thats great news :) i am glad things seems to be better for more people here :)


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, that is GREAT news! Very exciting!


----------



## curiousowl

What a great night ladies!

Dos, that's the sweetest thing. I might be PMSing but I swear I teared up a little just hearing about it! And how awesome that your progesterone came back good. Yay all around!

And JCM!! That's the most fabulous news! I'm so excited for you. IUI instead of IVF is huge! That's amazing.


----------



## JCM

I'm so excited you'd think I got my BFP! Haha we're like almost normal! This is a lucky thread!!! Wooooohoooo! I'm hoping we get to do next cycle which is in 6 days. Or possibly the following cycle. Either way I'm pumped! So everyone has to be ready for positive thoughts and prayers from me cause I'm gonna be in everyone's face with my excitement for us all! 

Who is still in the tww?


----------



## ladders

Jcm that's freaking awesome news im so so pleased keep us informed and I hope you get the iui this month. 

Dos I'm really pleased that your bloods came back good and sounds like this month you are both going to give it your all I really hope that this is your lucky month. 

So I'm 12dpo today buy refusing to test so not to spend the next two days upset and I have acupuncture today so don't want to spoil that. Got my suzy raine prediction 

Your reading reveals that your conception*news will come in the month of July 2014 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of March 2015 with attention being paid to the date of the 22nd. I can also see another child in your future, a girl, born in the summer of 2017.


----------



## ladders

And at the risk of sounding like I'm doing my usual 12dpo symptom spotting my boobs are absolutely killing me. They always hurt in the tww but feel like they have been blown up as they are sore and tight. I only have small ones a bit cup if being generous so usually not as sore as this! God I hope I get my bfp


----------



## curiousowl

Fingers crossed for you ladders! I hope this is it for you too. Are you going to test tomorrow or wait until AF is late?


----------



## lsd2721

Really pulling for you ladders!! Good luck! We're in desperate need of a BFP on here!! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Great news, JCM! And Dos, I'm so glad your husband is getting so enthusiastic. 

Ladders, thanks for sharing your prediction. I'm fascinated by those things, even thought Skeptical Me says they're all crap.


----------



## ladders

Yeah mrsk I still think they are crap I just couldn't help myself. This ttc is doing crazy things to me. 
Curious I'm going to hold off on testing because I don't want to draw out the upset. Going to test Sunday if af not arrived. Starting to feel less optimistic though


----------



## lsd2721

So according to ff I am 5 dpo and I am feeling no symptoms at all. I'm taking that in one of two ways. One, my body is back on track from the chemical I had (FINALLY) because I don't normally have all those symptoms I have had the past few months! So finally a healthy, back to normal me again! :) Second, because I'm getting no symptoms unlike the last few months ( few months being 5 months! ) I could possibly be pregnant! lol. I am seriously not going to get my hopes up unless I get to 15 dpo with no period. I am a bit more relaxed this time and not symptom spotting b/c I just feel that I didn't BD enough. Secretly hoping for that surprise though. Two week waits are always the WORST! LOL I do have family coming to visit this weekend so at least that will keep me busy!


----------



## lsd2721

Also, staring at my charts obsessively this afternoon I have noticed a pattern in both previous charts of a dip on 9dpo.....weird....maybe it's not implantation dip after all.....and if there is no dip this time....I could possibly be pregnant?


----------



## DosPinkies

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone! Ya know, sometimes I forget to pray for myself, and I know I've got lots of prayers going up for me right now (my 2 closest friends know all about my TTC journey and are both prayer-givers...they're on alert for this cycle! Lol)...anyways, I don't know if it'll make it happen this month, but hey, it can't hurt, right?

JCM, that is amazing! I am so, so happy for you! I have good feelings about this for you.

Ladders, I want a BFP so freaking badly for you this month. I sooooo do.

Lsd, they do always say different is good! I'll keep my fx for you!


----------



## HopeLove GR

Hey lovely ladies.. i hope u don't mind i am still stalking your charts and deep inside praying for all of you to have a massive BFP SOON.. 

Ladders.. thats sounds great good luck :) 

LSD.. thats sounds like me.. the month i had my BFP i had no symptoms at all if you can remember .. fingers crossed for you this month ... 

Baby dust your way lovely ladies..


----------



## fairyy

I am more relaxed during the first week of TWW as the unromantic scheduled BD part is over. But during the second week I get really impatient. Lol. I am 10dpo and having cramps, gassy, heavily bloated. All these started from 8dpo onwards. Before that I was absolutely fine. Btw I am feeling slight pinching sensation on my hips at times. Tuesday is the day of :witch:. She better stay away from all of us. Loads of luck and :dust: to all waiting to POAS. :flower:


----------



## ladders

Thank you ladies really hope I have some good news soon, really couldn't have bd'd better so really hoping it worked, don't think there is anything else I could have done and although I'm trying not to get my hope's up I'm failing miserably lol.

Lsd anything different could be a good sign so keep your eyes out for it, keep us informed of any symptoms. 

Curious anything looking like your cycle coming to an end?


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck fairy! Hoping it's your month :)

At this point I have no idea ladders, sigh! But thanks so much for checking in :) I've been hoping that my crazy up and down temps suggest that AF is on her way, like the end of last cycle, or my super light OPKs. But no symptoms. And just in case I wasn't convinced that my body wasn't working (sorry, TMI) but my sex drive is completely dead, so that's fun. I'm kind of terrified I might be one of those women who don't ovulate for 6 months post-pill. It sucks.


----------



## fairyy

We'll my creamy cm is back. Feels like pretty much PMS but AF isn't due till Monday at least. What my body is doing !!!


----------



## ladders

Ughh starting to feel like af is on her way, stupid freaking body


----------



## lsd2721

Sometimes what might be you thinking are AF symptoms could possibly be pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## ladders

God I hope so, just can't bear these last days on the run up to af, feels like your holding your breath the whole time


----------



## DosPinkies

Ugh, I know what you're going through, ladders. Those last couple of days are nothing but a mind freak.


----------



## DosPinkies

So pretty much everyone at work now knows I'm actively TTC (well, the women...all of the men are coaches and I don't think they care in the least about it...lol). Apparently, I have a bunch of nosey coworkers, because I came back from "my doctor's appointment" (which was actually Day 3 hormone lab work) with a post-blood work bandage on my arm...and they aaaall just kept asking and fishing about what it was for...and I just caved because I was tired of being evasive. It's a small school in a small town, so we just have to know eeeeverrything I suppose...lol. Anyways, I guess that's okay. They've all seemed really cool about it so far, so I guess it's okay. I dunno.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, that is what living in a small southern town will do to you! Sorry you felt forced to say something but at least you feel fine about it!


----------



## DosPinkies

See, I'm not used to it anymore. I grew up in a small town and then got the eff out after high school. Now I live in a substantial town in a very urban part of Arkansas and have for 12 years...no noseyness, no small-town gossip....just a bunch of liberal hippies kinda like myself (though I don't smell like patchouli...lol) who mind our own business and walk our dogs to farmer's markets to buy tomatoes. Buuuut, I teach outside of town in a small rural school... and so it creeps in. It's not too bad though...I love everyone I work with at least, so it doesn't bother me that much if they know my business. I just didn't miss that part of small towns is all. And most of my students are appalled that I hate country music. Hahaha.


----------



## ladders

Dos that would really stress me out so I'm very impressed your taking it in your stride and I hope you get some good results soon. Iv also read about people getting their bfp after hsg dye thing so could be just the boost your body needs, I really hope so. 

Af due today and usually comes in the afternoon so I'm currently knicker checking every 5 minutes, only got creamy cm at the moment but sure I had that last month before af arrived, only thing keeping me positive is I have a small amount of stomach cramping and stomach muscles sore and I never normally have that. Agh going to be a long day


----------



## lsd2721

Good luck ladders! :) Really hope this is it for you!

Okay, so last night I ended up drinking a bottle of wine mainly by myself. I didn't drink the last bit and my sister had a glass herself so not too bad but I also had a few ciggies (which I worked so hard to quitting last year!) and now I feel HORRIBLE!!! UGH. If it was one glass of wine (which was the plan) I wouldn't feel as bad but 3? And cigarettes on top of that...why did I allow myself to do that. I don't want to jeopardize anything if I am pregnant! :-(


----------



## ladders

I have tried and failed miserably to give up the wine, I think this ttc process is hard and draining enough without taking away things you enjoy and that help you to relax and take your mind off it. If someone could say that if I went teetotal I would get my bfp I would do it in a heartbeat but they can't so I'm not making this process anymore miserable than it needs to be. 
Don't feel guilty Isd just think when you are pregnant then you definitely have to give it all up so enjoy while you can.
Right off to knicker check it's been a whole 20 minutes


----------



## lsd2721

Any news ladders?


----------



## ladders

Well af officially a day late, I'm 15dpo today and have never.ever got to 15dpo. Boobs still sore and stomach muscles ache like I've done sit ups with some cramping which is unusual. Trying to not get too excited, failing miserably. Man I'm going to be devastated if af comes now


----------



## fairyy

ladders said:


> Well af officially a day late, I'm 15dpo today and have never.ever got to 15dpo. Boobs still sore and stomach muscles ache like I've done sit ups with some cramping which is unusual. Trying to not get too excited, failing miserably. Man I'm going to be devastated if af comes now

I really hope that witch stays away. When are you testing ?


----------



## ladders

fairyy said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> Well af officially a day late, I'm 15dpo today and have never.ever got to 15dpo. Boobs still sore and stomach muscles ache like I've done sit ups with some cramping which is unusual. Trying to not get too excited, failing miserably. Man I'm going to be devastated if af comes now
> 
> I really hope that witch stays away. When are you testing ?Click to expand...

Well I'm on night shifts at the moment and have to go round to see family today as they have had some bad news so will either be tonight or tomorrow morning at least tomorrow morning can be fmu. To be honest I'm scared to test because I don't think I will be that lucky and at the moment I still have hope


----------



## fairyy

You are @15dpo without AF. You have a good chance for BFP. Good luck and I will wait for your POAS update. :)


----------



## ladders

Thanks fairyy I appreciate the support, don't think I could ever or have ever wanted anything more!


----------



## fairyy

Any update ladders ?


----------



## JCM

Oh ladders I hope this is it for you! I think AF is on her way and it's only day 22! Booooo!!! I was so happy about my 26 day cycle last month. Ugh. I want to eat pizza and cookies in bed...and wine


----------



## ladders

So I caved and took an Internet cheapie test and not sure if I could see a proper line, dusted off the clearblue digital and after nine months I finally have my :bfp: !!! 

Thank you all for keeping me sane through all of this its been a real help to have all of you lovely ladies to talk to. I am sending massive baby dust your way!


----------



## ladders

And I would really like to lurk around and see how your all doing if that's okay x


----------



## fairyy

Yay congrats ladders. :)
:flower::dance::wohoo:


----------



## lsd2721

yay! ladders...that is amazing news!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, I'm not thinking that once next cycle starts I am going to go get acupuncture done as well! :) Maybe it will relax me! :)


----------



## ladders

I honestly think that made the difference because I'd been so stressed and obsessed and the acupuncture really chilled me out. Had my first session the day before positive opk and that weekend was the first time we got loads of bd in without me worrying and praying dh would finish or feeling the need to tell him how important that this bd was. I honestly think that's what made the difference


----------



## trumpetbeth

Yay ladders!!!


----------



## ladders

Lsd I'm going to keep going acupuncture I found it so good. Definitely recommend it and the lady I go to specialises in fertility but mostly to help people through ivf so think it's worth finding someone who knows what you want it for


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm truly happy for you, love. I'm even more motivated now so that we can be bump buddies soon. I'm on CD5 so just 3 more days until OPK testing begins and I have my hsg. Soooo...I'll be right behind you! (Trying this new optimistic talk thing....we'll see how it goes).

Do you feel like the acupuncture could have helped get BFP? Even if it was just the stress-relief part of it? I looked into it...I found a place near me that specializes in fertility acupuncture, but it's pricey.


----------



## RForReal

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much, just started my new job and have been crazy busy. I'm still catching up on old posts but saw ladders got a BFP! Congrats! So happy for you! Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## JCM

I knew itttttt!!!! I just knew someone would get it this month in our group! Yayyyyy!!! I'm so happy! Is your hubby just so excited?!


----------



## ladders

Thank you rfor appreciate it, and dos I definitely feel like it was the reason because I was so so wired and tense before and although didn't stop me thinking about it but really relaxed me and brought my stress down. Dh couldn't believe how chilled I was that weekend and he had no idea it was my ovulation time. I'm not thinking it did anything other than relax me but I think that's what I needed and that was never going to happen without help


----------



## ladders

JCM said:


> I knew itttttt!!!! I just knew someone would get it this month in our group! Yayyyyy!!! I'm so happy! Is your hubby just so excited?!

Ha ha I always imagined that I'd find some really cute way of telling dh but in the end I ran downstairs and threw the digital test at him lol.
He was really excited and after all the sperm issues he declared that "his balls are too good for me now" men lol


----------



## JCM

ladders said:


> JCM said:
> 
> 
> I knew itttttt!!!! I just knew someone would get it this month in our group! Yayyyyy!!! I'm so happy! Is your hubby just so excited?!
> 
> Ha ha I always imagined that I'd find some really cute way of telling dh but in the end I ran downstairs and threw the digital test at him lol.
> He was really excited and after all the sperm issues he declared that "his balls are too good for me now" men lolClick to expand...


Hahaha that's exactly how I'm gonna do it! My husband took a cold 10 min shower this afternoon and told me to time it. Lol he says it's supposed to increase testosterone levels...he came out with his balls hiding in his stomach! I laughed so hard.


----------



## lsd2721

So this week I get to find out if I am extremely lucky or if it's time to move on to next cycle. I pray that if it is time for the next cycle that it comes sooner rather than later!! PLEASE!! I'm ready to put a baby in my belly!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats ladders!!!!! I knew it as soon as I saw 15dpo!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, your cross hairs are gone!! Any closer to a positive opk?


----------



## fairyy

lsd2721 said:


> So this week I get to find out if I am extremely lucky or if it's time to move on to next cycle. I pray that if it is time for the next cycle that it comes sooner rather than later!! PLEASE!! I'm ready to put a baby in my belly!

Hope you get that baby bump soon :dust:


----------



## curiousowl

Haha, yeah. My fake crosshairs! lol They disappeared when I put in the latest fertile CM. I swear it's real but the OPK I did today was super faint. So no idea what's going on. I do know I've been on vacation, sharing a hotel with some friends and temping in secret under blankets :) Fun times! I have to get my amusement where I can on CD50.


----------



## MrsKChicago

OMG, congrats, Ladders! So excited for you! 

We have had time and energy for exactly no fertile BDing this month. I've had all sorts of EWCM, more than I had last month when I got very clearly positive OPKs for a couple days, and I'm still getting negatives. I'll see if DH is feeling a little more energetic tonight, but with all the travel I'm doing in May, it's not a disaster if we aren't in this month.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, yea, 50 day cycles SUCK! I'm glad you're finding some humor in it!!! :) I hope you're period comes soon so you can get that vitex started. I did read an article that sometimes it takes about 3-6 months once you stop birth control for your periods to get back on track and then after that could take another 3 months. I hope that is not your case and that Vitex sure does help you!!!

Ladders, do you realize that you got your positive around easter, you will get to announce your pregnancy around fathers day (do ya'll have the same fathers day as us in june?)and then you get to have a baby around Christmas!!! :) How exciting, totally jealous!!! :) hehe You should go ahead and start a 30 and pregnant thread so when we all are ready we can come follow you! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Also, Dos and Owl, on my chart at 7dpo my temp went up which I think is due to having quite a few glasses of wine ( I mean I almost had the entire bottle, one glass left in the bottle and one glass was had by someone else, otherwise I had the rest of the bottle between 7pm and 12pm ) and went to bed late around 1am. So I think that is why the temp spiked. Should I keep that temperature or just discard it?


----------



## fairyy

That's nice idea lsd. Hope we all can join that thread soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks lsd! I really wanted to wait but I'm thinking about starting the vitex tomorrow. This is ridiculous. I read the same thing and my ObGyn said it too. She said to give it 2 more cycles right after my last cycle and I was okay with that but that was before I knew how this was going to go. At least my vacation has distracted me the past few days and my friend who also just went off the pill finished her first cycle which was anovulatory and ended on CD39. I feel bad for but at least I'm not alone. And I start my new job on Wed so that will be a good distraction too. 

I would leave the high temp. Maybe mark it sleep deprived so it open circles it? I personally have never seen a high temp from drinking though, just from not sleeping enough. But I don't think it seems too crazy weird for a post-O temp. Along a similar line I think my temp today is off. I slept horribly and I think I have a cold.


----------



## HopeLove GR

Ladders... thats great news .. congratulations dear :hugs:


----------



## DosPinkies

Lsd, I'd mark it as sleep deprived but keep it. It doesn't seem too crazy...

Curious, I think I'd start taking the vitex ASAP. Is there any major downside to taking it before AF starts?


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I'm going to back up Dos on this one! I mean I wanted to say something earlier but didn't know if I'd be stepping on your toes. Your cycle is already out of whack, so what could it hurt?! I'd go ahead and start taking them to see how it goes! Unless of course there is some threatening reason not to.


----------



## ladders

Lsd we do have the same fathers day in June and it's also my birthday middle of June so hopefully it can announce as I officially leave 30 and turn 31! And that thread is a great idea I'll try to round up the others and hopefully meet you all there very soon. Till then I'm going to keep silently stalking you all


----------



## HopeLove GR

LSD and ladders ... That's such a good idea ... Then we can all soon move into that thread :)
Ladders have you started having symptoms ?! And did you see the dr yet ?! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## curiousowl

Well, my BBT was 99.3 today, lol. FF won't even record it. I think it's safe to say I am sick! That's fab cause it's not like I have a new job to start tomorrow and plans tonight, etc.

Thanks for the vitex thoughts ladies! Definitely no toes stepped upon :) my only concern was that it could throw off my temps so that's why I wanted to wait but clearly now that's less of an issue. I was planning to start today but I'm going to hold off with this cold and the fact that I'm pumping myself full of cold drugs and don't know how things will react together. I think it's better to start a supplement when I'm healthy so can actually tell if I have any side effects. 

When's your HSG Dos?


----------



## DosPinkies

Tomorrow morning at 8. The hubs had a mini aneurism when I told him how much out of pocket it would cost, so I hope it's fruitful in some way...either showing a problem that needs fixing or just jump-starting getting knocked up this cycle. Lol. Otherwise, I'll be sucking up to my DH for a while.


----------



## ladders

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttc-1-ladies-get-their-bfps.html#post32345955

Thread has been set up! The above is the link x


----------



## lsd2721

ladders, that is awesome!! :) I can NOT wait til I can join you there soon! :)


----------



## ladders

Really want you all to, can't wait till we are all there!
When are you planning to test?


----------



## lsd2721

I tested at 9dpo and got a BFN. I have no tests around me anymore so I will wait until Monday if the witch doesn't show up! It's scheduled, according to FF, to come Sunday. It could come a few days earlier if I ovulated earlier so...we'll see.

I don't feel as confident this time around and have absolutely NO symptoms at all.

Ladders, when do you plan on going to the doctor and doing all those baby check up thingies?!


----------



## ladders

Not sure if its different here I just had to ring the midwife and they will get in contact with me for an appointment, don't see a doctor. It's so weird because I felt like a fraud ringing up because I don't feel any different! Keep poas to check lol 
Dh has decided now we are definitely moving so I'm desperately trying to get all the house diy stuff done so house can go on the market, talk about cutting things fine lol.
Nine days is super early to get a positive mine actually still quite faint if it wasn't for the digital I wouldn't believe it


----------



## lsd2721

I know it's early, I just don't feel that we got enough bd in since husband was sick and if I ovulated when I did my chances are pretty slim. :) I know anything is possible I just don't want my hopes to get up only to be let down. I'd rather be surprised but I've pretty much talked myself into believing it'll happen next month! :)


----------



## fairyy

lsd2721 said:


> I know it's early, I just don't feel that we got enough bd in since husband was sick and if I ovulated when I did my chances are pretty slim. :) I know anything is possible I just don't want my hopes to get up only to be let down. I'd rather be surprised but I've pretty much talked myself into believing it'll happen next month! :)

Fingers crossed for you. You never know which one is going to be a BFP cycle. Just have faith and if it's not then next cycle would be as you said. :hugs:


----------



## RForReal

DosPinkies said:


> Tomorrow morning at 8. The hubs had a mini aneurism when I told him how much out of pocket it would cost, so I hope it's fruitful in some way...either showing a problem that needs fixing or just jump-starting getting knocked up this cycle. Lol. Otherwise, I'll be sucking up to my DH for a while.

Good luck! I hope it gives you some answers.


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking of you tomorrow Dos! I hope it goes well.

And fingers crossed for you lsd!


----------



## JCM

Good luck Dos! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck tomorrow, dos!


----------



## DosPinkies

Thanks, ladies! I'm in the waiting room now, and I can't help but be nervous. I should be entering my fertile window by tomorrow-ish so if it's true that you're more fertile after the test, I'm excited about our chances this time. And DH is more determined than ever to knock me up (; We're both just ready to be pregnant already dangit!

Besides, I need to get pregnant soon so that I can be bump buddies with ladders! And hopefully lsd


----------



## lsd2721

Hope it went well for you Dos!

So I only have 4 days to go AT MOST before I find out of my period is coming!! UGH! I can't wait. I wish I had my cheap tests but went to Walmart yesterday but they were all out. I had some dull cramps yesterday and then yesterday and day before (9dpo and 10dpo) I had some bits of diahrrea and of course I googled that and found it COULD be a symptom of pregnancy. So I got a bit excited and this morning my temp was the same as yesterday. That made me a bit sad. I was hoping it would shoot up. However, my temps are higher up than normal. So I just keep going back and forth. UGH!


----------



## DosPinkies

So, it went well...considering it SUCKED. So I had an ultrasound and don't have the results yet because she wouldn't really tell me anything. But then with the hsg, the guy told me everything he saw and said it all looked good...no Fallopian tube blockage at all and everything looked normal. Did I mention it sucked? It sucked. It hurrrrt...and I consider myself very tough with pain, but it felt like what I imagine contractions feel like. I was taking deep breaths the whole time. 

I have my fx crossed for you lsd!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, sorry to hear it was painful Dos. But hopefully it will be totally worth it!

I had a ton of watery CM this morning and felt some weird twinges on my right side, like nothing I could remember feeling. Wondering if maybe I'm finally ovulating? It's probably nothing and now DH has the death cold that I have so I'm pretty sure BDing is out but still. I'm going to take an OPK when I get home. Wish I'd taken one yesterday but I was trying to flush my cold with continual liquids. My temperature was still 98.9 today so that's no help. Guess I'll have to wait and see if it goes back down to where it was pre-cold.


----------



## ladders

Dos sorry it sucked but great news about no blockage and now that tube is ready for the egg to flow a good un!
get bd'ing girl!


----------



## lsd2721

Man, I didn't think it'd be painful!! I'm sorry! It sounds like everything is good though!! :)

Owl, I hope that means you are ovulating!! :) GOOD LUCK!! :)

Y'all this is how stupid I am. I thought Fx stood for freaking excited for you....but I just realized it means fingers crossed. Silly me. That is what it means...right?! LOL

Also, was at Walmart and bought some of the cheapie tests. Took a test today and of course a BFN! :(


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm sorry about the bfn lsd. I can't test anymore...I've taken to only testing if I'm late (which since I haven't been late, dammit, I haven't tested in a couple of cycles). I just can't see BFN's anymore. I just can't.

So, I OPK'd this evening and already flashing smiley! I've absolutely never gotten a smiley on day 8, nor have I ever gotten one before EW showed up. Weird. I'll feel a lot better about it if that EW would hurry up and show up. I totally forgot to take musinex this cycle, but it shouldn't make much of a difference. I always have lots of it on my own....wheeeerrrreeee is it??

Oh well. Ya know, regardless of that, I'm still feeling so confident about this cycle. I feel like I have a winning game plan going for me this time, I'm doing much better about being relaxed lately, and I just feel like this is going to be my cycle. I hope I'm not setting myself up for a crushing letdown, but I can't help it...I feel so different about this cycle, so good


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm so glad you feel very positive about this time around! I hope it works out just as you plan! Good luck! Get to BDing!!!! :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

ok so i have been away for a few days, apparently i have missed a lot! Ladders CONGRATS!!! SO excited for you:happydance::hugs:

LSD sorry hun.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I only just finally got a positive opk tonight. Was negative this morning. Of course, with our jobs and everything going on, we haven't been able to bd at all. I would have found the energy somewhere, but dh has been falling asleep on the couch right after dinner. Things finally calmed down at my job now that Tax Day has passed, so I'm going to be not very happy with him if he throws away our only outside chance at pregnancy this month. My body was cooperative enough to wait til after tax season to ovulate, so I figured it was a sign that we should try despite my not being sure about trying in April.


----------



## fairyy

MrsKChicago said:


> I only just finally got a positive opk tonight. Was negative this morning. Of course, with our jobs and everything going on, we haven't been able to bd at all. I would have found the energy somewhere, but dh has been falling asleep on the couch right after dinner. Things finally calmed down at my job now that Tax Day has passed, so I'm going to be not very happy with him if he throws away our only outside chance at pregnancy this month. My body was cooperative enough to wait til after tax season to ovulate, so I figured it was a sign that we should try despite my not being sure about trying in April.

Wake him up for a quickie :sex: or do it in the morning. Don't worry you will be fine if you do it in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## lsd2721

Well, I'm out! I had some spotting last night and then this morning temperature went down, so I'm just waiting on the witch to arrive at some point today or tomorrow. Sucks a bit but I'm not surprised.

So I'm going to really try and relax more this cycle. I'm focusing more on getting healthy. I'm going to be cutting out dairy after this weekend. I'd really like to try acupuncture but husband seems to think it's a waist of money. Hopefully I can talk him into it!

Dos, I will be stalking you these next few weeks!! :)

MrsK, I'd say wake him up while wearing some sort of lingerie to turn his motors running and he can't say no to that! haha 

Miskas, you will be ovulating soon! :) Good luck!!

Fairyy, when will you be trying again?!

Owl, noticed you got crosshairs again!! Did you get rid of that cold? Any positive opk's coming your way soon?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Unfortunately, he's one of those people who could sleep right through a parade in the living room. And I slept right through him getting ready this morning. Maybe tonight
... It's a low chance of success, but still possible.

I'm sorry the witch showed up, lsd.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, sorry to hear lsd.

Good luck getting the hubby to cooperate MrsK :)

Yup, more fake crosshairs for me. I swear it's never-ending. It gave me those after I discarded my last 2 temps because of the fever. I'm feeling much better today and didn't take any cold medicine last night so my temp today might be real? I'm not sure. I'm still pretty congested. I'm going to give it a couple days and see what happens. If they stay up I'm fairly confident I O'd yesterday because of the weird twinges and CM. I did get a super negative OPK yesterday evening but the twinges were around lunch. Does that sound plausible to you ladies? I know I had that temp jump on CD51 but that's the morning I woke up with a super bad sore throat so I think I was already sick.


----------



## fairyy

lsd: Sorry about the spotting. Make the best out of this cycle.

I am just trying to relax and go crazy on exercising this month. I need to get my wisdom teeth extracted around fertile time. So may not be keen on TTC this month and already mentally prepared to give it all to the next cycle. I have that TTC anxiety too like I think what if DH sleeps during my O-time and not BD, what if he doesn't come inside me etc...I get anxious all day till we BD and after BD again I start to worry about next BD session. Seems like as if I am going to appear in some kind of exam. During TWW I fear about the result. OMG this TTC is hard. Hope we get BFP soon and don't have to go through all these.


----------



## curiousowl

Also, I just found out that as part of my new job (I'm a researcher) I'm going to be using stem cells isolated from menstrual blood. Luckily I don't have to do that isolating!!


----------



## DosPinkies

Just found out I'm not doing okay afterall. I just sank this evening and started being really cranky, and after squabbling with DH over my attitude, I just sat in the bathroom floor and cried, not knowing what I was crying over. Then I realized it was over this. Im exhausted and exasperated and mentally tired of putting on hopeful and optimistic faces just because that's what is expected. I'm tired of forgetting myself and confiding in my DH only for him to say "just don't think about it. It'll happen." My good attitude is gone, and I'm crazy again. I kinda don't even want to try anymore, because I want my sanity back. 

I'm sorry for the rant-ramble. I really am. Hope I'm not stressing anyone out or anything....... <right, cat?


----------



## fairyy

DosPinkies said:


> Just found out I'm not doing okay afterall. I just sank this evening and started being really cranky, and after squabbling with DH over my attitude, I just sat in the bathroom floor and cried, not knowing what I was crying over. Then I realized it was over this. Im exhausted and exasperated and mentally tired of putting on hopeful and optimistic faces just because that's what is expected. I'm tired of forgetting myself and confiding in my DH only for him to say "just don't think about it. It'll happen." My good attitude is gone, and I'm crazy again. I kinda don't even want to try anymore, because I want my sanity back.
> 
> I'm sorry for the rant-ramble. I really am. Hope I'm not stressing anyone out or anything....... <right, cat?

:hugs: hun. Let it out of your system. I know this phase is very hard. So it's ok to be crazy. I go crazy and broody when I talk to my friends over phone and I can hear their babies from the background and I keep
asking God why I can't have one. So far no answer yet. I know it will surely happen for all of us but till that time it's ok to feel and express your inner self here. We are here for each other right. Without bnb I would have gone completely insane. So I would say it's better to combine NTNP and TTC to make the stress less. But it's totally upto you. Don't expect your DH to feel the same like you do about TTC stuff. Men are built differently. Sure they get upset but not like us.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Big hugs, dos.


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry to hear you guys are struggling fairyy and Dos. Thinking of both of you!


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry to hear that guys! This is where you should be able to vent and say things we can't say anywhere else! I'm sorry ya'll feel so defeated! Don't let it get the best of you! :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

dos, sorry your having a rough day! feel free to vent, its ok 

another girl at work announced this week she is expecting! UGH!! :cry:


----------



## lsd2721

I hope everyone is having a lovely easter!! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

You too, lsd!

Dos, I hope you're feeling a little better today. How's everyone else doing?

We just managed to squeak in this month. Slight chance only dtd on O day, but still a chance. I'll be less disappointed than in previous months if we don't make it, since it will mean I can drink on vacation in May. Speaking of which, DH's aunt invited us to a wine tasting while we're visiting. Wish she'd waited 2 weeks to ask! Pretty sure we'll say yes - the odds of getting pregnant this month are low, and I don't think a few sips of wine would be an issue anyway. Not like I'd be getting sloshed. TTC secretly is kind of a pain.


----------



## curiousowl

I think I'm going to cry you guys :( I guess my high temps were still due to being sick. This sucks so bad. I never get my hopes up and I did. This is the second time in this cycle that my chart has faked me out. And the symptoms I had seemed so real too. I started Vitex on Friday and I'm calling my doctor tomorrow. I'm now more than 3 months post-pill. I didn't expect things to be 100% regular immediately but I think I should have ovulated by now.


----------



## DosPinkies

Thanks for the support everyone. I'm doing much better and have gotten to a better place with everything. Got my first peak day today, so almost back to the grind of the 2ww! 

I hope you're feeling better, fairy. MrsK, I'm glad you at least have a chance, and it sounds like you can be really relaxed this 2ww, and that's always nice!

Hope everyone is having a good Easter. I don't have family close to me anymore (and no little kids anymore...youngest niece is 10). So we just go to DH's parents' house for BBQ (he's an only child). Not very exciting, but hey! I do love his parents to death though.


----------



## fairyy

Happy Esater ladies :flower:
Nothing much going in here on Easter. I think once we have kids it will get exciting. :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're getting ready to go to mom's. I'm looking forward to my nephew's first Easter. DH is making a cake that sounds so good that I'm tempted to go steal all the components from the fridge while he's showering - it's crepes stacked with meyer lemon mousse. Mmmmmm......


----------



## DosPinkies

Crepes and anything is delicious, so I'm sure it was amazing. I made banana pudding poke cake AND my MIL got bread pudding. That on top of BBQ brisket and ribs and chicken and all the southern BBQ "fixins'" and uh...I'm not sure I'll ever get off my couch again. Once I got home, I was in yoga pants and no bra in record-breaking time. Mere seconds, really.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh my gosh, yes. I'm hanging on the porch in my pajamas now because it's so nice out, but I couldn't bear to wear real pants any longer! And I love all the nephew time. I'm practicing all the baby care stuff so I'm not completely floundering when I have my own - I don't have much baby experience  I swear he's bigger and smarter every time I see him, and as of his last checkup, he was totally on track for a term 6 month old, even though he was born 10 weeks early. Smart boy <3 <3 <3

And the lemon cake was killer. I'd go get another slice if I had anywhere to put it ;)


----------



## JCM

Happy Easter! We took my step kids to brunch and my parents came. My brother and sister did not even show up! Rude. I swear I get so tired of planning family things and nobody caring!!! Ugh. Dos, you are lucky to have such a great relationship with your inlaws. Mine suck. Lol as for me, I should be fertile this week but not really a high chance due to our infertility issue...dh gets a test for sperm again on the 1st so that will determine iui or ivf/ICSI for sure. Sooooo we wait. AGAIN. But the good news is, whichever way we go we can get started right before my next period! Yay! I said what's another cycle really to wait? Um, the time has been moving so slow. Ohhhh well. I jumped on here looking for an Easter miracle bfp...I'd better get one this week ladies! Haha
Dos, when do you get results?
Curious, when is AF due for you? 
MrsK and Dos, hubby and I race to get into comfy clothes the second we get home. I unsnap my bra on the way down the hall...glad I'm not alone!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah, I frequently have to look for my bras in the living room because I don't make it to the bedroom ;)


----------



## curiousowl

I'm going to see my doctor on Thursday morning. It worked out well since we fly to CA again that afternoon and I was already planning to take the whole day off. It's hard to schedule these things while at a new job. They put me through to her nurse first since I wasn't sure if I should wait a little longer (at my last appointment my doctor told me to give it "2 more cycles" before I came back) since I don't know what a cycle is when you're not ovulating. When she heard it had been 58 days she told me to definitely come in. I'll talk to her about the Vitex and I think she said last time that if I hadn't started ovulating they'd do an ultrasound this time around, I guess to see if I have PCOS. I'm still pretty down about the whole thing but at least I'm doing something.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Glad you have an appointment set up. I hope you can get some answers.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I'm glad you're going to the doctors this week! I hope you get some answers or a plan. :)

I, myself, plan on making an appointment to go see the OBGYN. I'm getting a bit concerned because my periods are back to light bleeding. I never did go see the doctor after my miscarriage so I just want to see if we need to check on things.

I'm glad to hear everyone had a great easter! I got to see my niece. I pretty much hogged her the entire time! :) She just started crawling last week so I was playing with her as much as possible!


----------



## lsd2721

Looks like I'm going to see the doctor on Thursday for a follow up just to make sure everything I'm kind of upset about is normal. Seems like Thursday is doctor day!

How is everyone else doing? Whose in the two week wait? Let us obsess about you! haha

MrsK, any symptoms? When do you plan on testing?!

JCM, hopefully the testing goes well for your husband so ya'll can start your process!!

Dos, looks like you ovulated! Yay! Got some good BD in as well so Fx (now I can use that properly!) for you! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

Good luck at the doctors appointments, ladies!

Thanks, lsd! Yep, I think I ovulated yesterday, right on time. BDing seemed timed well so we've got a shot. I also got a call from my doctor's office and all of my tests came back completely normal! Ultrasound looked good, tubes open, hormone levels are all perfect. Soooo at least there's that. If we don't get pregnant this time, DH has promised to do the SA first thing. We only have one from a year ago (only slightly abnormal...35m count, good morph, 40% motility), but those numbers could be completely different now, good or bad. So if it didn't work this month, we just need to know where we are with his swimmers. But good news so far and I can't help but feel great about this cycle either way! I'm counting on that hsg to make me extra fertile...lol. Even if it didn't though, we still have the best chances that we've probably ever had, so I'm -cautiously- optimistic. We just need one warrior swimmer to hang in there. Oh and hey, it's my 7th cycle and 7's a lucky number right? Can't be a bad sign...haha.


----------



## JCM

Oh I hope you get some answers lsd! You too owl! 
As for me, I threw my fertility monitor in a drawer this month and all I know is I'm on cycle day 10 and I bd'd over the weekend and this morning. Give it the old college try one last time without obsessing over my monitor before I enter into iui/ivf world...
I have to admit, it will be nice to have everything planned out. I guess they will put me on clomid, and check my follicles and blood, then trigger shot me to ovulate and feed those sperm right to the spot the need to be in! If iui doesn't work 2 times I will move to ivf. If hubby's numbers are too low on May 1st, then ivf ASAP! I hate not knowing what it will be! Come ON 10 more days! : ) until then, I guess I bd all the time! 
Oh and I loved the "fx" post. So funny! I learned a new one the other day PUPO which is, pregnant until proven otherwise. Haha one of the ivf girls I talk to used it. It's actually nice to think that way after the ivf process I suppose!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Charting friends.. what do you think about my chart here, i think i might have ovulated yesterday or today.. i'm so confused!!!


----------



## lsd2721

I'd say day 21, so yesterday. The cross hairs only go up after three days of a high temp! :) But I bet that is where they will put them!


----------



## DosPinkies

I'd say 21, too. Hey, we ovulated the same day! Why is that exciting? Lol


----------



## curiousowl

Great spike Miskas! Definitely CD21. FF will catch up in a couple days.

Thanks ladies. I'm really hoping for some answers! Apparently it's 6 months before you can be considered to have post-pill amenorrhea but even 3 months is unusual. Yay for being special :wacko: Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes too lsd!

Good luck this cycle JCM :) I hope you get a great surprise.

And that's fab Dos! I'm so happy for you that everything checks out okay. It's super frustrating but they do say it can take a normal couple up to a year to conceive, I guess. It's part of why I've been freaking out so much- I'm scared it will take us a year once I start ovulating :nope:


----------



## lsd2721

It's amazing isn't guys, how long this process actually is! I knew that by now I'd at least be pregnant not still trying! I just thought that it wouldn't take me more than 3 months but I was oooh so wrong! Funny how everything always works out! 

Dos, I'm glad everything looks good for you and not having to deal with extra issues! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Okay, so I just won a Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor! Out of all the names she drew mine! LOL I'm so super excited!


----------



## JCM

I used that monitor! So much easier to get results without obsessing over lines. Congrats on the win! I paid $150 for mine!


----------



## PDReggie

Hey there everyone. I haven't been on the forum in a really long time. Whoever said morning sickness will go away at like 11 weeks or so totally lied, at least to me. Hope everyone is doing well. So far, so good over here. Still nauseous at almost 15 weeks. And my job is crazy busy. Apparently, the promise of spring just sends criminals on a spree. Good times. Can't wait to see more BFPs.:dust:


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats lsd! I thought about entering but figured someone who was actually ovulating at the moment would get a lot more use out of it, lol. Glad it's you :)

Sorry to hear you're still sick Reggie but great to hear that you're complications free!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hooray for free monitors! I bet it's a lot more fun than dipping wondfos in cups!

No news here. No symptoms that aren't really obviously attributable to very extremely definite non-pregnancy things. No random aches and pains. I don't know, I'm really not stressed about it this month. I've actually thought about things other than babies during this TWW. I don't even know how many dpo I am without looking at my signature. Wish they were all this peaceful! I'll probably start testing around 9dpo, despite my newfound Zen ;)


----------



## Miskas mommy

dos, we can be test buddies too :) lsd congrats on the monitor.


----------



## DosPinkies

Yes, Miskas!

Congrats, lsd! That's pretty awesome. I'd like one of those, but I'd never be able to live with the price. I guess it's cheaper than buying the digi OPK's every month once you start adding it up month after month. But I think the fear is always that once you buy it, you'll get pregnant in 2 seconds and didn't even need the thing. Lol. However - if I got one for free, I'd use the crap out of that sucker! Here's hoping it's just the boost you need.

MrsK, I'm glad you're feeling zen. Those cycles where you somehow turn off the concern and alertness are so nice.

So I had just an AWFUL day yesterday...nothing to do with TTC at all. Just a bad day at school. There were an usual number of mouthy teenagers I had to deal with, and a few were severe cases. I left school in a near anxiety attack. I have a 30 minute drive home and I called my husband and just griped and cried hoping he could calm me down. He talked to me the whole way home. It was kinda too late though, because it ended up triggering a migraine (I only get a few migraines a year, and they're usually stress-induced). It was a rough one...I couldn't even see anything for 2 hours. Anyways...I'm trying so hard to stay relaxed because I just keep thinking that my stress level is why I can't get pregnant. I'm so scared now that because of yesterday, if I was going to get pregnant this time, I'm not now. Is that crazy? I just can't stop thinking that.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm sorry you had an awful day and ended up with a horrible migraine! You're not crazy! You're just concerned but I am sure everything is fine!! :) Don't worry too much and try to relax !! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think one day of stress will prevent pregnancy. I think for it to have any effect, it needs to be serious, prolonged, acute stress. Like war zone stress. And even then, it's not a guarantee, just a chance. I'm sorry you had such a bad day, teenagers can be so frustrating sometimes.


----------



## curiousowl

Don't think that way Dos. Like MrsK said, women do get pregnant in war zones and times of extreme stress so it's not your fault and it definitely wouldn't stop you this cycle. Fingers crossed for you and Miskas and MrsK!

Alright, so I went to the doctor this morning. First off my doctor is moving away, which makes me super sad. I really like her and I wanted her to be my Ob. But she's giving me to another doctor in the practice who she thinks will be a good fit so that's something. Anyhow, I had an transvaginal ultrasound. I guess I have a couple of small cysts on my left ovary but the ultrasound tech says that's super common. My doctor said she doesn't think I have PCOS, I don't have any of the symptoms. She said that the numbers saying that 50% of women who want to get pregnant after the pill do so within 3 months are old and not really applicable today when many women are older coming off birth control and our ovaries aren't as responsive. She said she sees this problem a lot. She prescribed me Provera to induce a period and gave me several refills. I guess hopefully having a period would remind my body what to do and start me Oing on my own. She said that if I don't start AF on it's own after 30 days I should take it again but that seems a little quick for me. I know lots of women who O regularly have cycles longer than 30 days. I would probably give it more time. In any case, if that doesn't jump start my body to O in a couple of months the plan is to talk Clomid. I already have a referral for an HSG to do beforehand or if I do start ovulating and we haven't conceived in a few months.

Now my question is, look at my chart. Ignoring the crazy days from when I was sick, do you think I could have possibly O'd CD59? CD57 and 59 my OPKs were super light but CD58 it was significantly darker. Not positive dark but maybe I had a short surge and since I only tested once maybe I missed it? I know I need to wait and see on my chart but I'm flying out to CA tonight and so they'll be too high the next few days. I'll adjust them but still, not super accurate. I just don't want to start Provera if I O'd. I guess I'm going to have to see what my chart does. Maybe I'll post this on the main TTC board too, see what people think.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad your doctor has a good plan of action. I hope it works for you.

I was planning to test at 9dpo, and I made last minute plans to spend the weekend with a friend in the next state. So I can either test Saturday and then not see DH til the next day if it's positive, or be patient (I'm not patient) and actually wait til 10dpo. Decisions decisions...


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I am so glad you got some answers! At least you know you can jump start your periods instead of having to wait another 50 something odd days! :) As far as ovulating on day 57 or 59 I think it's possible you might have on day 59. I guess depends on if you stay in higher temperatures or not. Hope it all works out for you soon! OVULATE!! :) Have fun in Cali! Very jealous of you!

I went to the doctor yesterday and he told me everything I've been experiencing is normal and light periods does not mean that I am infertile or anything. He said give it a few more months before coming back and we'll do some tests to make sure nothing is wrong.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Gah, so frustrated! My temp was 97.7 when I took it but last time I flew out here my temps were abnormally high for 2 days. So I adjusted it but I just have no way of knowing if either are accurate. I guess I have to give it a few more days but I just want to take the Provera if I didn't O. But maybe the Vitex kicked my body into shape? I started it CD55. I know it's supposed to work slowly but maybe??? ...TTC is turning me into a crazy person.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Do you have a fair shot at pregnancy if you did O when you think you might have? If not, I'd just start taking the Provera, just so you know what's going on and that you're getting things on track. At some point you'll just have to cross your fingers and start taking it and hope you aren't throwing yourself off further. Good luck.


----------



## DosPinkies

I don't know, owl, that's tough. I agree that if you didn't bd at the right time assuming you did O, then it couldn't hurt to start taking it. To be on the safe side, though this would be frustrating, waiting might not be a bad idea. It would probably only take a couple of days after you get back to look at your temps and decide if you O'd. Sorry - I don't know if that helps but that's a tough decision. Not sure what I'd do.

Soooooo, meanwhile in Arkansas, I'm freaking out a little bit ladies. Spotting. Juuuuust a little...like literally, just when I check inside, the tissue is just kinda pink. I'm 5dpo - definitely not early enough to be starting AF - and I've literally never ever ever spotted randomly before AF. My body has never done it. I ovulate and 11-13 days later, I spot a little for 1-2 days (plus it looks different than this) and then start fully. This cycle...5dpo. Very very very light. You know what I'm thinking right?? Could it be IB?! Opinions needed because I'm beside myself with a mixture of....restrained excitement and fear of disappointment.


----------



## MrsKChicago

IOmg. I hope it is! It could be!


----------



## curiousowl

I hope this is it Dos! Different is always good in my opinion :)

Thanks for the thoughts you guys. I'm so torn. My temp dropped this morning but I know that's not unusual for 4dpo. If I O'd CD59 there is 0 chance of me being knocked up, it's more just I'm terrified of screwing up things even more by taking Provera after I O'd. I'm currently not where I can get a prescription filled anyhow so I have a couple more days to see what happens with my chart. I think I want to be pretty sure that I didn't O before I start it. I'm desperate to start a new cycle where I might actually have a chance but hormones have already messed me up so much. The many things no one ever told me about the pill!


----------



## curvysunshine

im excited to be apart of this journey im 30 and this is cycle 1 ttc for me I expect to ovulate on Monday :sex: all week and will continue every other day til Wednesday hopefully we get a :bfp::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I sure hope that is IB! :) Fx for you! :) Wahooo!!!

Welcome curvy! So glad to have more people on board! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome curvy! Good luck this month :)


----------



## curiousowl

Hi curvy, welcome.

lsd, realized I never mentioned that I was glad your doctor didn't think your light periods were concerning :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I think this is the longest I've gone without testing. Kind of going a bit nuts


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, that sounds promising!! 

we are leaving for washington DC in 12 days... right in time to test or for AF to show up... just who i want to come on vacation with me!! 

not much to report here... bbs are a bit sore, and my temp is staying up.. thats hopeful right? 

and Welcome Curvy!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks owl! I mentioned a few things that were concerning and he didn't seem to be very concerned at all! :) So...i'll keep going! :) I'm kind of questioning now whether to continue with the inositol at all because my temps still seem to be jumping around. I thought it was going to mellow that out but it hasn't yet. I'm also taking it for insulin resistance to help me loose some weight (since I still have 10 lbs to loose) which has been going down at a steady pace. I'll continue with the inositol but not sure i'll continue it next cycle (hopefully there won't be! hehe)

Owl, looks like you've got crosshairs again where we think you might have ovulated! I'd give it a couple more days to see what happens! Won't hurt to wait just a bit more.

Mrs. K, any symptoms at all? When do you plan on testing?!

Miskas, temperatures up is always a good thing! Good luck to you this cycle! Have fun in DC! Haven't been there yet, myself; I've always wanted to go!


----------



## MrsKChicago

No symptoms. A little heartburn, but we had Italian for lunch. I'll test tomorrow, if not tonight when I get home - spent last night with a friend in Indiana so couldn't test.


----------



## Sookie889

Hi, 

was hoping I could join your group...Im 32, and me and my partner have been TTC ing for 9 months now...

Currently on Cycle day 1 of our 10th cycle....

Hope you're all doing great and hope I can join you in your journeys &#55357;&#56842; xx


----------



## DosPinkies

Welcome curvy and sookie! Glad you're both joining our little group!

Gl, MrsK! I've gotten good at not testing but this cycle, I'm betting that's not going to happen. I'm only 6dpo and I'm already jonesing to pos! Pls let us know as soon as you test!

Miskas, we can test together if you'd like since we're the same dpo! Do you have a plan as to when you test for the first time? I can't decide when to test.

As for me, spotting has not returned. It literally lasted like 3 hours. I keep arguing with myself as to whether or not it was IB. I thought - maybe it's from the hsg, because I did bleed quite a bit from that on the same day. But that was almost 2 weeks ago, so unlikely I think. Right? Weeeell, to add to the IB side of the coin, I think I felt twinges this morning in my ovary/surrounding area, and maybe a little mild cramping in my lower back. Sometimes my kidney hurts and I thought it might have been that, but it really felt more like lady cramps - just super light. Ommmmggggg, I have been so much better about symptom spotting lately, but when your body is doing honestly different things, how do you not?!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That all sounds really exciting to me! I don't think you'd be bleeding from the hsg 2 weeks ago.

I just tested negative, but it was a short hold, only about 90 minutes. Trying not to get hopes up now, since my odds aren't too high.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ok, so how's this for funny? You know how I said I don't have any symptoms this month even though I normally do? Especially when I'm just a few days from AF starting... Just did a comparison of this cycle and last cycle:

https://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa298/dassenkoningin/Closed/symptoms_zps62e0b74b.jpg

My body must be having fun messing with me this month.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, that sounds so exciting! :) Good luck! If definitely couldn't have been blood from your hsg two weeks ago unless maybe the blood was a dark brown?! Chart looks good, symptoms sounds good, you have a great chance! :) Fx!

Mrs K, different symptoms sounds like a good thing! :) 11dpo is still pretty early so good luck! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Negative this morning, too. Guess I'll know for sure in a couple days, but it isn't promising.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, sorry about the BFN MrsK. I'm hoping it's just still too early! Keep us posted. The symptoms do sound interesting.

Dos, that sounds super exciting! Fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for you as well Miskas. Hopefully you get a BFP to take on vacation with you instead. And have fun in DC! Let me know if you need any recommendations or anything. I haven't lived here too long but we have been exploring.

Welcome Sookie :)

That makes sense about the inositol lsd. I wouldn't worry too much about your temps being rocky also. I feel like there are soooo many things that can affect them. You know you're Oing and that you can get pregnant. If your doctor's not worried then you're right, just keep at it! 

As for me, my crosshairs seem to be sticking around where I would have put them. And my temp was back over the coverline this morning. I'm refusing to get too excited though, my body has tricked me before. Also, I had the transvaginal ultrasound at (theoretically) 2dpo. I told the tech that I hadn't O'd since I went off the pill. She didn't say anything so now I'm wondering if there's anything she should have been able to see at 2dpo to know that I O'd? Maybe not though. In any case I swear my boobs are sore this morning. I'm assuming I slept weird but fingers crossed.


----------



## JCM

Welcome to the new ladies!!!
Dos, I'd be peeing every morning! Lol sounds like IB to me....I think I might be a little more impatient than you though! When will you test?
MrsK funny about your symptoms comparison. I think my month is completely opposite of last month too. I haven't been paying too much attention as of this morning though because I feel a kidney infection coming on. Yuck. Takes my mind off the tww! We find out hubby's sperm results this Friday and then we can decide on iui or ivf. Yay! Progress. I was hoping I would just be pregnant this month and we could bypass all of the fertility specialist stuff but it's not looking good for that! Oh well. Clomid here I come! 
Lsd, did you start with your monitor? How are you liking it? I always bought my test sticks through amazon. They were the cheapest I could find for that thing!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Starting to feel a little like PMS is starting. My back is sore, and there's a little pink streak in my CM too, and I think it's more likely the start of spotting than implantation bleeding, at this point in my cycle.

JCM, I hope you get good results Friday.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm sorry, mrs k. :\

Jcm, I think I've decided on 10dpo. That's still a little early, but reasonable given I may have had IB on 5dpo. Sooo, Thursday. I'm not sure I'll make it. I'm already dyyyyyying. I just don't want to ruin my hopefulness with seeing a bfn if I don't have to.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hmmm... Little bit of spotting now is pale pink, not red, and CM doesn't have that beige tint it gets when AF is coming. I guess it might be IB? I hate waiting...


----------



## DosPinkies

I take it back. I don't think I can wait until 10dpo! I'm sitting here considering testing with a FRER tomorrow on 8dpo with FMU. Is that too crazy early? It's really early but if it was IB, tomorrow will be 3 days later. Still too early? I don't want to waste a FRER, but I reaaaaaally wanna poas! Ah!

MrsK, I'm glad there's hope! Fx for you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Do you have any cheaper tests? How many FRERs do you have? I wouldn't use my last FRER at 8dpo, but if I had an extra I might go for it. And if I had any cheaper tests, no question!

Edit: But I'm really bad about testing too early, so maybe I'm not the best judge. 10 dpo is the latest I've ever started testing ;)


----------



## lsd2721

If it was me I would test! LOL But I don't get as upset so if you think you will get upset, don't test until late as possible! :) But you can test and know that it is early so even if it is negative you still have a great chance of a positive! :) So I'd say test! But only if you won't get too upset!

Mrs K. 13 dpo is still possible for IB! They do say it's a bit late but that it can happen. :)


----------



## JCM

Ooooohhhhh Dos I think you should test with a cheap one! Save the good one for when you are late. I do actually get a little bummed out when I test too early but then I think "it could be too early to detect" and I go back to my usual obsessing. 
MrsK fingers crossed its a late IB! My girlfriend had her IB at 11dpo and she just assumed it was her period. (She wasn't trying) went on vacation and came back really sick. Turned up pregnant! 

Anytime I've tested way early and got mad at the bfn I had a small glass of wine and a cookie. Lol that usually settles me down! I'm so excited! Praying for you girls!


----------



## DosPinkies

Weeeell, I tested with my bigboy FRER (because I happen to have 3 right now, so I justified it in my head), and a big ol' negative. I'm telling myself it was way too early, but I can't help but be a little discouraged. I did the research though - 65% of pregnancies that test at 8dpo come back as a false negative. By 10 or 11dpo, it's pretty much the other way around, so I just need to chill. I get too discouraged at only seeing 1 line, so for me, I just shouldn't test early. Maybe I'll have DH hide my tests. It works with cookies, so why not? (;


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, It so HARD not to Test isnt it!! I dont have any right now or i would be so tempted to!! 

So yesterday i had 2 random spots of blood (light pink).. then nothing more?? So bizarre.. i was thinking maybe IB? then this morning my temp dropped.. we will see what it does tomorrow.... I'm trying not to think about it... haha..

Owl I forgot you are in DC! we are doing the touristy bit... but we did get tix to the white house, so that will be cool

Hoping we get a BPF to take on Vaca not AF!! 

But its going to be tough if we do, we are going with my parents who Dont know we are TTC.. and it will be a bit tough to explain why i cant drink, not that i drink much, but my mom and i are margarita drinkers....


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, sorry it was negative, but it is still VERY early! :) Fx for you! I really hope this is your month!

Miskas, good luck! :) I have been told one drink is not bad during the tww (my DOCTOR said that!). Fx for you as well! :)


Well, by the looks of it I'm going to be on this tww by myself unless we can you get you, Owl, ovulated or ovulate in the next week! :)

The past three days on my chart are all around the same temp...so that gets me excited a bit and thinking the inositol might be working just took a little while to get into the system! :) No more sporadic temps hopefully!


----------



## JCM

I love how you call it a big boy frer! Just a couple more days! I am technically in the tww but I don't feel any different at all. Except my lame urethra pain! Lol I am going to my urologist today in hopes of a cystoscopy. They are painful but usually if i have my urethra stretched out every 6 months I am pain free. So weird, I know. We bd'd during my ovulation week so it is possible I could get pregnant but just not feeling it I guess. I'm more excited for dh to do it in a cup Thursday morning and to get my period so I can start a real ttc month with assistance! 
My RE says a drink or two is totally fine in tww. The more normal you are, the better. I laughed and thought ok is a margarita a day normal? Cause that's me. Especially when all I want to do is sit by the pool in this fabulous weather!
Dos do you have any other symptoms so I can obsess over them?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Looks like I'm out, ladies. Looks like you guys are gonna have to pick up the slack and get BFPs this month instead ;) 

I hope the short luteal phase this month is just because I ovulated late. Maybe I ovulated right after the positive OPK instead of the next day like I assumed.


----------



## Miskas mommy

JCM, I dont know about Dos, but i could seriously take a nap.. 

I have be utterly exhausted for 3 days. i slept for almost 9 hours last night and im still tired! :sleep:

I'm buying some "bigboy" FRER's tonite.. i will prob. be silly enough to test in the am, even thought i know 9 DPO is a little early...


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry Mrs k! :( Hopefully May will be your month and you'll get a lovely May Flower!! :)

Miskas, gl! Fx for you! :)

JCM, Where are you from? I'll cross my fingers for you this month! you never know! Hopefully everything comes out good for your husband on Thursday! Seems like you got a plan and hopefully will be getting ready for a baby in a few months!

We have been having some horrible weather! Last night there were really bad tornados north of us and south of us that really messed up some areas! We're expecting more bad weather this afternoon! :-(

The more we talk about this drinking margaritas the more I want to be next to the pool or the beach with one! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks, but we're taking a break in May. I may be out of town during my fertile period, and even if we're not, I don't want to abstain from drinking on vacation and then not even get a baby out of it ;) I'll make sure to have a margarita in your honor while I'm in New Orleans :D

Stay safe, lsd, sounds scary out there! We've only had a bit of rain up here, thankfully.


----------



## ladders

Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying


----------



## JCM

Miskas, when I would test early, I would justify it by doing every other day...so I wasn't using them all up so fast! Haha whatever makes you feel better right?
Good for you MrsK! Have a fun vacation and BD just cause you want to! My aunt did clomid for 6 months and no luck. She filled out a ton of info to adopt and her and my uncle went on a cruise and had so much fun. When she got back, she missed her period. Pregnant! 
Lsd, I am in sunny arizona. The weather is beautiful now. Soon it will be 125 and I will refuse to blow dry my hair. I've got to take advantage. My husband has a hospital meeting and then we are off to the urologist! Hoping for happy hour on a patio after that! I never have my step kids on Tuesdays so it's like our date night every week. Too bad he has to stay abstinent until his analysis...poor guy. 
Sometimes I like a gloomy storm but tornados would scare the crap out of me! You poor thing! Stay safe! Make margaritas with a vitamix at home! Those blenders are the best for those!


----------



## JCM

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

Oh no ladders!!! I'm so very sorry! I was just thinking I'd try and track you down to check in! Awful news. I will be thinking of you and your hubby and put you in my prayers today.


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lsd2721

Oh ladders, I am so sorry! :( I completely understand what you're going through and if you need to chat about anything don't hesitate to PM or just hop on here and vent! :-( I'm soo so so sorry!


----------



## RForReal

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

Oh ladders, I am so so sorry. Lots and lots of hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Miskas mommy

ladders said:


> Started spotting brown yesterday had a scan and bloods yesterday then continued to bleed, had tests today and have confirmed im misscarrying

OH NO So Sorry Ladders :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DosPinkies

I really am so sorry, ladders. No one deserves for that to happen. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Miskas mommy

I should have known better..... Of course I test today and what do I get... A BFN.... And my temp is down as well.. :nope:


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas, you're only 9dpo which is really early! So don't get upset just yet! It's not over til the witch shows! :) GL!

RforReal, how have you been? Enjoying your new job?!


----------



## DosPinkies

I started out this day feeling very emotional and cry-ee at the drop of a hat, and then my dog died. So, things are going great around here apparently. Ah :\


----------



## lsd2721

Oh no, Dos! :( It's always hard burying a pet! They are just like family! I lost my family pet (we got her when I was 12) a couple of years ago! It's always so hard! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Oh Dos, So Sorry! its hard. we had to do that a couple years ago with our 12 yo husky... its never easy. 


so on another note, the temp is back up today, and i could literally fall asleep right now. Im SO TIRED! i dont think i have ever been this tired in my life. :sleep:

now im thinking maybe the low temp was an implantation dip?? im going to test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, Dos :(

Miskas, sounds hopeful!


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas, chart is looking good! Luteal Phase is much longer this cycle, which is a great thing! Fx for you!

Dos, your chart is looking good too! :) Any other symptoms besides the spotting?!

Owl, have you decided to take the medicine yet to start your period?!

So I was going to go buy some OPK kits for this month since my monitor hasn't arrived yet but decided I'll give it a break this cycle as well. As long as I am temping and keeping track of CM and all I will be able to tell when and if I am ovulating.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you enjoy the break, lsd. I decided to still use OPKs this month, at least up until I leave for vacation, even though we're not trying this month. I want to get a better idea of the length of my luteal phase - I'm concerned that it's a bit on the short side.


----------



## DosPinkies

Well I have had a couple of symptoms randomly, like a change in appetite and feeling very emotional, but who effing knows if they're anything. I tested this afternoon and negative. It was a cheapie and this in the pm not after a hold, but still...a negative is a negative. I really thought I was pregnant, guys. Really. And now I really think I'm not. I've been studying ff charts, and every time there's spotting, there's a + test within 3 days. It's been 5 days and nothing. I'm now convinced it wasn't IB, because don't you think it'd be + by now if I implanted 5 days ago?? Omg, I'm so furious at my body. Furious for these games it plays.

Update from Friday morning...used a bigboy with FMU and bfn. :( I even woke up at 4 completely nauseated and gagging. My chart still looks good. My symptoms look good. But the damn test won't stop breaking my heart. I'm due for AF by Sunday or Monday, and I just know a FRER would be showing something by now, right? I guess it didn't work this month. Ouch. I can't ever remember being more brokenhearted than I feel every single month when this happens. This crap is for the birds.


----------



## JCM

At the risk of sounding like my husband, you aren't late until you're late. It's stupid and mean but he's right. I hate it when he's right! I'm sorry you're having a rough day. Can you do something fun to distract yourself this weekend? Too bad we can't all have a girls night!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Virtual girls night! Probably not as fun as it sounds...


----------



## JCM

It's tough when your circle of friends doesn't understand what you're going through. Most of my friends get pregnant just thinking about it. The rest of them don't want any babies!


----------



## JCM

Ahhhhhhh we are ok for iui! So excited!!!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Dos, i'm right there with you.. another bfn this morning... i still haven't completely given up. Its not Over till :witch: shows..


----------



## lsd2721

Yay JCM!! :) Very glad that y'all got the okay to go ahead! Very excited! :)

Dos, I completely understand! Every month we get excited at the very beginning and then we start getting upset and thinking are we or aren't we pregnant! Trust me, you're still in early days. At least give it 'til this weekend before you have a HUGE day of upsettedness! :) ( I just made up a word....because that is what I call my day of depression when the witch shows up! ) It really isn't over until the witch shows! So don't get discouraged just yet! :) Your chart does look good right now! Fx for you!

Miskas, keeping my fx for you as well! :)

We need some may flowers on this thread! :) :) Pulling for everyone! :)


----------



## curiousowl

ladders, I'm so so sorry. That truly sucks. I'm keeping you and your DH in my thoughts. 

Dos, hugs. It's really hard to lose a pet. 

I'm currently taking a little break from being a crazy person (I kind of lost it when I realized I didn't O) and just enjoying the rest of my time in CA with family and friends. No OPKs for a few days, no googling. I haven't started the Provera since I've had a couple days of spotting and am hoping things happen on their own. We'll see. I'm not obsessing. Just know I'm rooting for all you ladies in your TWW!


----------



## RForReal

lsd2721 said:


> Miskas, you're only 9dpo which is really early! So don't get upset just yet! It's not over til the witch shows! :) GL!
> 
> RforReal, how have you been? Enjoying your new job?!

Thanks for asking! Things are good. I like my new job! It's been really busy. Sorry I haven't been around much. With the change in jobs, I now have to wait a few months before we can go for fertility treatment because of the family medical leave act. If I got pregnant right away with IVF, then I wouldn't be eligible for FML when I was ready to deliver. You have to work there for a year to be eligible. So we are kind of taking a break until august. We still need to meet with a geneticist to talk through my hubby's translocation and what it means for us but based on our doctor, IVF with PGD is our best and maybe only option besides donor sperm. So I've had to come to terms with the fact that I won't be getting pregnant naturally. I'm okay with it but it was a shift in my thinking every month, you know? 

But now that I am in a good place with it I think I'll be back around more often! I want to cheer all of you on!


----------



## lsd2721

RforReal, I'm glad you at least have a plan going for you! :) Now you can mentally prepare yourself and get everything ready! :)

Y'all, I'm so upset with myself. I had the urge to have a cigarette and gave in! UUUGH. Why do I do this?! Because now I'm just freaking out that I messed up our chance! I wish someone would have come up to me 7 years ago when I started and slap that bugger out of my hands!


----------



## DosPinkies

Out. AF. 

Lsd, don't worry - one cigarette is not going to affect TTC. In fact (and I'm not a smoking advocate actually, BUT) if it calms you down, then maybe that was actually a benefit. Have you thought about vaping? My husband is a former smoker and that's what he does when he's got an urge. He only uses the cartridges with the tiniest amount of nicotine it comes in, so it's better than smoking a cigarette and he says it kills the urge just as well.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a friend who ended up unexpectedly pregnant. She's a light smoker, and after a lot of discussion with her doctor, she was advised that the effect of occasional smoking was not as negative as the stress that quitting would cause in her case. I definitely don't advise smoking while pregnant/ttc, but I doubt that one cigarette would cause any harm.


----------



## JCM

I agree! It won't hurt anything I'm sure...Dos, I'm bummed. I was really hoping to see a bfp. Have some wine ASAP!!


----------



## Miskas mommy

bummer dos! still no af here... feeling a bit nauseous today... gonna test again monday if af doesnt show


----------



## lsd2721

Oh Dos! NO! I'm so sorry! I think this cycle is going to be the one! :) :) :)

Thanks guys! It has been a year since I officially quit. I have a couple of ciggies on the day of upsettedness but then I don't have any after that until the next day of upsettedness. (the day of upsettedness is the first day of my period) I think I just need to cut it out all together. Which is what I really want. Which means I have to stop allowing myself those few. I just don't want to smoke with a baby and I want to be as healthy as I can be! Thanks for listening and not being so harsh on me! :)

Good luck Miskas! :)

Has anyone heard from ladders?! I hope she is ok!


----------



## ladders

I'm okay, well no that's a lie I feel absolutely devastated. I go in for a scan tomorrow to see if everything gone and get my blood results. Luckily dh has been able to take the day off. 
I'll be back with you ladies as soon as we start trying for our rainbow baby, I'm just so desperate to have a child now more than ever.


----------



## Miskas mommy

ladders, i cant imagine, i am so sad for you and DH! 
I hope everything goes well with the scan, and blood work.


----------



## lsd2721

ladders! Yay. I'm glad you're still here! I'm sorry for what you're going through! It's not easy! And VERY upsetting! But they do say that most women are very fertile after a Miscarriage/Chemical even though I'm proof some people fall through the cracks! Hope everything looks good and you get the ok to go for your rainbow! :) We're all thinking of you and have you in our thoughts and prayers!

I think I might have ovulated yesterday and I really cross my fingers I did! :) I got some good BD in and I think I have a shot! :) Plus I'd love to ovulate early and have a shorter cycle! Incase I didn't get pregnant I can move on! :)

Miskas, chart is still looking good! :) :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll be thinking of you, ladders. We'll be here when you're ready to come back.


----------



## DosPinkies

We're all behind you ladders. 

I think I decided not to temp this cycle. I just quite frankly am tired of messing with it. I'm a terrible sleeper and almost never sleep for a whole 3 hour block anyways, and the stress of trying to get back to sleep quickly actually keeps me awake longer and it sucks. Maybe it's just a stress I can easily remove from all the others. I use opks and I know I ovulate regularly, so maybe I just don't need it anymore, ya know? So yeah. 

DH is going for an SA Tuesday. He promised last cycle he would if it didn't work that time, and that's the first thing he said when I got AF - that he'd go get it done immediately. He's being very supportive lately...finally exactly what I need. Plus I have 2 teacher buddies at work who I've been confiding in, and they have really helped. Friday when I got my negative that I knew was it for me, I had a bad morning full of crying and crying and more crying; so I was running behind and texted one of them to let her know I'd miss morning cafeteria duty. When I got to work and unlocked my door, she had left a bottle of Starbucks frappuccino (my very favorite thing ever), a donut, and a note that said, "I hope your day gets better!" I cried again, but this time because I was so thankful for her. Plus she and our other teacher buddy are taking me to dinner tomorrow night. With people like that in my life and my sweet husband and you guys, somehow I'm surviving what has been the hardest cycle to lose so far, especially with losing my dog just 2 days before. Sigh.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, taking a break is a great thing, whatever you need to do to relax! At least you know you're ovulating and how your cycles usually go! :) I'm glad your husband is being polite and cooperating with you! Hopefully everything looks good! Plus it sounds like you've got a GREAT support team at work! That is so important! You are very lucky!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you have good people in your corner, Dos. And not temping sounds like a great idea to me. No sense in stressing over it if you know you're ovulating - OPKs are good enough.


----------



## RForReal

Dos I'm so sorry! Glad to hear that your hubby is taking steps to get tested. Good for you for taking a bit of a break, it sounds like you need one! It's better to take the time you need now before you go totally crazy with all the TTC stuff. 

Ladders, I'm so sorry for all you are going through. Know that we are all here for you when you are ready! 

I can't speak to the cigarette smoking, I've never been a smoker. But from what other ladies have said, it sounds like you are fine and don't need to worry. It's probably a lot like drinking in that, one drink is not going to hurt and sometimes can help you relax a bit.


----------



## lsd2721

Any news Miskas? I'm totally stalking your chart and it's still looking really good! :) :)


----------



## HopeLove GR

i hope everything will be ok Ladders :) best Luke dear .. 

isd and Mskas.. good luck :) i came to check on you ladies and wish you great luck.. cant wait for you all to join the team :) 

Dos thats the best on earth to have such great people in your life.. drink wine and try again dear.. best of luck ..


----------



## Miskas mommy

another BFN this morning, BUT Still no AF.... Used a cheapie test that has been kicking around a while so maybe that was the problem. 

Still cant kick this headache, its been around since 8dpo... and have the weirdest taste in my mouth today.. i wouldnt call it metallic, but its weird.. im not really sure how to explain it.. 

Temp was down a bit this morning.. but still above coverline. I don't know what to think.... 

however my sister who has had 3 boys never could get a BFP on an FRER with the last one, she made her OB give her a blood test and she was Preggo.... after 2 she just knew she was preg. even without it.... 

my ticker is confused too!! i am 14 dpo...today
we shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## RForReal

Miskas sounds promising! Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## ladders

Thanks for all the thoughts ladies, had another scan yesterday and they confirmed all was gone and bleeding has stopped now. Was told to wait a few months before ttc again but we talked and we are going to try again straight away so as soon as hpts turn back negative I'm going back on the opks and see what happens. I have no idea when or if I will ovulate this cycle if this is a cycle but I'm more desperate than ever to get pregnant and have our ginger baby.


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, I'm so glad you're continuing to try! I think that is the best option. I know they say wait a few months to try but if your body isn't ready it won't get pregnant! Plus I've heard of a ton of women having a miscarriage and then getting pregnant right after and continuing on with a healthy baby. That happened to my step brothers wife. She had 3 miscarriages (she was taking those two months off as the dr's said). After the third one she decided to try anyway and ended up pregnant next month and now she has a healthy and beautiful one year old girl! Good luck to you! I'm pulling for you! Hope it all goes well for you!

Miskas, those symptoms sound great! FX for you! I see your temp is still above the line! Wahoo!

I got crosshairs today! I really hope this is true. I normally ovulate on CD20 not CD16 so I'm hoping this inositol that I've been taking is helping my ovulation and my reproductive system. So we were supposed to BD last night but my husband wasn't in the mood and ended up getting very anxious and upset over all the pressure. I felt bad! So we're going to try again tonight and tomorrow just incase I actually ovulated on CD20. I guess only time will tell! :) I am really hoping the crosshairs are correct! :)


----------



## curiousowl

I'm back from vacation. I brought AF home with me and I can't tell you how happy that makes me ladies, lol. Apparently all I need to do is threaten my body with Provera. So cycle 2 was 70 days. Ugh. But at least it's over! And this period seems much more "real" than my last one. I have a really good feeling about ovulating this cycle. I'm now 4 months post-bcp and taking Vitex. I figure those 2 things together, right? Fingers crossed. Also, I found out how much alcohol I have to drink to have an affect on my temp. Apparently it's 1 tequila sunrise and 4 large glasses of wine. My temp on CD1 was 98!

Hugs ladders, so sorry for your loss. But I'm glad we can be here for you again. My mom conceived me the month after an early loss so fingers crossed for your rainbow.

And sorry about AF Dos. Boo. Stupid witch.

JCM, RforReal keep us posted about your plans! Excited for you guys to move forward.

Fingers crossed Miskas!

Your chart looks great lsd! I definitely think you O'd and your timing seems good.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Still no AF! we will see tomorrow what the "big Boy" FRER says.. temp dow a bit today, but still above cover....


----------



## curiousowl

That's so exciting Miskas! I can't wait to see your FRER! What cycle is this for you again?


----------



## JCM

Awesome Miskas! 
Lsd, I like the looks of your chart! 
Welcome back Owl! 70 days....whew! 
Hi RforReal!!! I've missed you!
As for me, I'm two days late and annoyed. Was supposed to have my baseline ultra sound today but can't do it until CD2 or 3. Gross right? I guess they check my uterine lining and make sure all is "quiet" in there. Hopefully no spots on my uterus this time! I'm super emotional. Huge fight with DH yesterday and went until this afternoon. Oy! Today he said "maybe you're pregnant? My sperm were good this month..." Maybe. But I really feel like AF is here. So crampy but up high. Like heartburn. I've been getting that a lot lately the last few months. Is it because I'm 30 now???? Blaaaaahhh ! Anyway, hoping I start in the am so CD3 will be Friday and I can get this over with! But wouldn't it be fantastic if I ended up pregnant and no clomid or HCG trigger shot? A girl can dream...


----------



## lsd2721

Will be very excited to know what the FRER will say for you Miskas! :) GOOD LUCK! FX!

Welcome back owl! :) Glad to hear/see that the witch is in full force (never thought we'd say that in this thread! haha) Good luck this cycle! Hope this goes naturally for you. Hope you had a wonderful trip!

Feeling a bit optimistic and really hoping this is my cycle for that baby! Really going to try and relax! haha


----------



## lsd2721

JCM! I HOPE you are pregnant! That would be wonderful! Are you going to test soon?


----------



## JCM

lsd2721 said:


> JCM! I HOPE you are pregnant! That would be wonderful! Are you going to test soon?


I did one Sunday only because I wanted to drink. Lol it was negative so I thought I was in the clear. My cycles are so short so I guess it's possible it wouldn't be enough to show positive just yet. I figure I will wait til Thursday and by then I will freak out because my baseline ultra sound would have to be off a day due to the weekend so I'll demand a blood test or something. 
Ok let's be serious ill pee on a stick before then...haha I have no patience. I feel as gross as I feel when I start. But, I'm usually bleeding by now. It's like clockwork, I get bad stomach cramps, have a bm, and then anywhere from 8am to 11am she's here full force. Non of that spotting nonsense either. Full on flow. This morning I took 4 Advil and the cramps were better all day. Now it's high in my throat and I just feel fat. I ate so much at dinner.
But I just remembered this morning I felt sea sick on my couch. I made myself a bean burrito and when I started eating, it went away. Same with dinner. Is that a thing? I should google it..


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks so much ladies!

Fingers crossed JCM! That all sounds exciting. You always hear about those surprise BFP's so you never know!


----------



## Miskas mommy

:nope: bfn again... And still no AF.. I'm so disappointed this sucks.


----------



## ladders

Got a negative hpt yesterday and started my ovulation sticks today. Dh broke down Monday night and cried and was so hard to see because he normally hides it all, he kept apologising as he thinks he has to be strong for me, broke my heart all over again


----------



## JCM

Here's to trying again right away Ladders! Good for you! Hope your body snaps right back to its normal self!

Awww sorry Miskas! When are you due? I was looking at your chart from last cycle...you have a couple more days to hang on right? 
As for me, no AF this am. My cramps kind of went away... Tmi but had another bm this morning like I usually do when I get AF and NOTHING! What the hell!?


----------



## lsd2721

Miskas, don't be upset until the witch shows! You're still above the line!

JCM, still sounds very promising! Gl! :)

Ladders, I'm here cheering you on! Good luck! : ) I'm so glad your husband was able to open up to you! It's always good to let it out! Wish my husband would do that more!

I am just so excited that I ovulated on CD16. I'm so excited about this cycle. I'm nervous because I noticed my temperatures are much lower than the rest of my cycles. I wonder if that means anything.


----------



## curiousowl

That's awesome lsd! What a great change. I wouldn't concern yourself with the lower temps, so many things can affect that. You saw a pattern, that's what matters.

Sorry about the BFN Miskas. How frustrating :( Maybe you implanted late?


----------



## JCM

Lsd, you got some good BD in around that day so I'm excited to see what happens! Woooohoooo! 

In other news, I hired a dog trainer. I can't seem to crate train my dogs. I feel too bad. So she will be training them and me. Haha wish me luck. She will come to my house! I cleaned up the second pee spot of the morning, threw up on top of it, and said ok enough of this! Either I'm pregnant and this will happen every time I clean it up, or I'm just not able to handle an old smelling pee spot anymore at my old age of 30! Lol!


----------



## JCM

Bfn today. Lame. I told DH we should do it tonight to kick start AF...lol


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry about that negative, JCM! :( Hopefully you are pregnant or your period starts so y'all can get started on that baby! :) Hope the dog training went well!


----------



## RForReal

Curious glad to hear things feel relatively normal. Hope this cycle will be back to normal for you! 

JCM keep us updated! Hoping that AF comes soon so you can move on or you finally get your BFP! 

Miskas I'm still hoping this is it for you! When will you go for a blood test to see if the tests just aren't showing a positive? 

Ladders I'm sorry that you are going through all of this heartache but I am glad that you and your hubby can be open with each other enough to have an honest conversation. I hope that as you try for your rainbow, that it will be quick and this one will stick!


----------



## lsd2721

Alright, so I am obsessing a bit today. My temperature went up a bit more which started to make me think I ovulated on CD20 instead of CD16. However, once I started thinking about my CM (sorry if TMI) and the lack there of for the past couple of days makes me think I did ovulate on CD16 and not CD20. Plus there is a higher jump on CD16 than CD20. We were going to BD on CD18 but it just didn't happen and then last night(CD20) we were way too tired and felt a bit odd after eating a horrible (and I mean HORRIBLE) Mexican dinner. So if I did ovulate CD20 I'm shit out of luck. I have convinced myself that I did ovulated on CD16 but I am just not sure if I am saying that to make myself feel like I have a chance or because I really did. UUUGH.

I must keep myself occupied now and stop obsessing!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd go with the CM. Lots of environmental factors can mess with your temperature, but your CM isn't going to change because you had a couple cocktails or didn't sleep well or the bedroom was warm. 

Hope those of you waiting for positive tests or AF get some good news soon! I'm peeking in and cheering everyone on while I wait for June.


----------



## Miskas mommy

RforReal, prob, will call the dr after we get back from DC next week, if AF doesnt show. 

Still no sign of AF.. yesterday i felt like total crap! my hip was killing me, backache, headache, naseous, cramps(sort of). 
Today i feel normal, other than (sorry TMI) the lots of CM.. and a few i guess you would call them Twinges, they are not really cramps... Oh and lets not even talk about the super sniffer, i can smell every little thing.. my coworkers lunch literally almost made me gag.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have a question. I've only been tracking ovulation for 2 cycles, but it seems like my luteal phase might be a little shorter than ideal. The last 2 have been about 11-12 days, if I'm counting O as the day after my first OPK. Would you guys worry about that? I'm thinking about starting a B Complex vitamin to see if it extends it a day or two. How long would you give the B Complex before thinking about something like Vitex? If a longer luteal phase leads to a thicker uterine lining, is that going to potentially make AF longer or heavier?


----------



## curiousowl

FF is thoroughly confused by me right now. I updated my wakeup time since I started this new job but apparently when you do that it waits for the majority of your temps in a cycle to be taken at the new time before it starts marking the open circles correctly. Well, I haven't been able to take a consistent temp this cycle yet because the damn cat keeps waking us up between 5 and 6:30am. Luckily it's early in my cycle so it doesn't matter but darnit, I want my chart to look right! Also I'm shocked AF is still going when I'm pretty sure I didn't O. Hopefully this is a good thing.

lsd, I think CD16 is definitely right. Your chart makes much more sense that way. Don't think about it!

Miskas, I can't believe you're still hanging in there with no AF! Are you planning to test again?

MrsK, I've heard that you only need to worry if it's under 10 days. I don't think the Vit B can hurt since it's water soluble but I'd be leery of Vitex since you're ovulating regularly. The reports of women saying it messed up their normal cycles scared me when I was deciding whether or not to take it.


----------



## JCM

Lsd, I agree with MrsK about the cm. I'd go with that as your O. 
Miskas, I feel the same as you, backache like my muscles are sore. I had cramps Tuesday then they were gone til last night . I peed before bed thinking here it comes (it's always comes full force) and nothing. I wiped and there was tan? cm. I've been pretty dry all week when usually it's cm city down there before AF! Anyway, I didn't even wear a liner last night to bed. I figured if I don't wear one AF will come. Nope! Woke up this morning, no cm, no flow. Hung by the pool with my 4 year old stepdaughter and our friends today. Started cramping, ran to the bathroom and nothing! I'm so frustrated. I'm testing again tomorrow with FMU. 
I called my RE to say maybe the tan spot would mean my period is coming and can I can my ultra sound scan now? She said no, that's not your cycle you have to wait. Ugh. So you know what I'll do? I will have sex when DH gets home and that should knock it out of me!!!


----------



## JCM

MrsK, I don't know about Vitex but when my cycles were 21 days and my LP was super short my periods were 5 days, heavy the first 2 days and light the last 3. My RE adjusted my prolactin levels with bromocriptine and put me on heparin to reduce inflammation in my uterus. Stretched my cycle out to 24 days and gave me a longer LP. I still O around CD9 or CD10. My periods are exactly the same. Well, except this annoying one is almost 4 days late! : /


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thanks ladies. I ordered a B 50 complex, I'll start right away when it shows up on Saturday. That gives me a cycle and a half for it to work. Kind of hoping it extends my cycle by a couple days so I don't have to deal with AF while on vacation, but if it bumps O up by a couple days I'll still be happy. I've been ovulating on the late side, usually around CD 17 or 18 of a 30ish day cycle. I hope it helps. My LP isn't short enough that I'd bring it up to the doctor this early in TTC, but if I can tweak it a couple days and increase my chances, why not?


----------



## JCM

AF IS HERE!! I can have my ultra sound tomorrow! So excited to get started!


----------



## RForReal

MrsK I would be careful with Vitex. I think B complex is fine but I've heard that Vitex can screw up your cycle of you are regular. My LP is 11-13 days, average of 12, and my doc said it was fine when I met with the fertility speciast. 

JCM so exciting! Glad you can finally get started! 

Miskas I can believe you are still waiting! I would be at the doctor by now for sure. You are patient!


----------



## Miskas mommy

my sister said the same thing! we are leaving tomorrow for Vacation, so i knew i wouldn't be able to get in before we left anyways. Hopefully AF stays away during vacation, and i can get a BFP! 

Im gonna try another test tomorrow with FMU and see what i get.


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks guys! I'm pretty positive it was CD 16 now. I put the question up on the TTC forum on FF and got a majority vote on CD16 as well. So, I'm going with that!

MrsK, I agree with everyone else. I wouldn't take vitex since you are already ovulating! The Inositol that I have been taking for my PCOS is a form of B vitamin and I believed it has helped me tremendously and what helped me ovulate earlier than I normally do. I started taking around March 20th so it took at least one cycle.

JCM, I'm glad the witch finally showed so you can get started! :) Yay! :)

Owl, I bet the longer period is a good thing! Hopefully this cycle is a good normal cycle for you! :) At least you have the stuff to get you gearing up for ovulation if not!

Miskas, I look forward to getting an update from you tomorrow!


----------



## ladders

Jcm glad that af had arrived so you can get on with your plans. Keep us informed, wishing you luck.

Miskas any news on testing I'm crossing my fingers for you. 

Just had my first flashing smiley on opks and not quite sure how I feel about it. Dos I know your not temping but are you using opks? Think we night be cycle buddies again


----------



## Miskas mommy

Another day, another bfn..... This is downright maddening. :growlmad: 
We leave tonite for vacation but I will try to let everyone know if AF show... I'm so sick of this stupid body! Make up ur friggin mind!!

LSD your chart looks great!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay JCM! Glad to hear you can move forward.

ladders, I think it makes complete sense you have some mixed feelings. Hugs. I know you're going to get your rainbow soon.

Ugh, sorry Miskas. That completely sucks!


----------



## lsd2721

ladders, yay for a positive OPK. I know it's a bit upsetting and a bit exciting as well. There are some women who don't ovulate as soon as you have so feel blessed! :) But it is very reasonable for you to have mixed feelings! Talk them out here! We'll listen! Lots of baby dust to you! :)

Miskas...booo for bfn! I don't know if I can wait for you to get off vacay to find out! LOL :) I would say maybe you ovulated later than you thought BUT your chart would not make sense then. You have a clear ovulation day! GL! Have fun on your trip! Hopefully the witch stays away and baby dust sticks! :)

Dos, haven't heard from you lately! How is the taking a break from the temping going?! Making you feel less stressed I hope! If you are on ladders schedule as well then you'll be ovulating soon so just want to send some baby dust your way!! :)

I drove down to visit family this weekend and got to watch my niece last night and get to watch her this afternoon/evening! She is going to be spending the night with mom and I'm here at mom's house spending the night as well! :) I get her all to myself this afternoon though. I would have taken her all day but my sister pays for daycare and wanted her to go in at least for a little bit. SO that is how my weekend is going! Keep my mind off of it for a while, because I'm so freakin excited about my chart. I've been through this once already a couple of charts ago so...don't want to get let down again!

My niece has just started crawling and pulling herself up to stand...so I'll be chasing her around all afternoon! :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'll be checking in on the evenings! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Also, to all that use FF, do y'all pay for it or use the free part of it?! I've been paying for it and trying to decide if I renew it this time or just use the free bit. Do you still get to search other charts on the free section?! That's all I really don't want to give up! I'm obsessed with searching for other charts and seeing the percentages!


----------



## ladders

Thanks Lsd, think the worst part it that I use the opks that tell you a few days before actual lh surge so it's giving me time to agonise over it rather than just going for it with thinking too much. Suppose it depends when I get that solid smiley but I am glad my body is getting back to normal. 
Was really upset as recently seen father in law whose respond to my miscarriage was he understands I'm probably a bit disappointed! Bit disappointed! Iv not lost a fiver iv lost my baby. Couldn't tell dh as don't want to upset him more so it's been bubbling inside me


----------



## lsd2721

Oh, ladders. That is annoying! My in laws told me better luck next time.....like I failed a test and was going to retake it or something. Not that I lost a baby! I told my husband how upsetting that was and he told me they don't do good in these situations. But it's weird. People by their age should know what to say! I'm sorry!

Try not to think about it too much! I know it's hard though bc now you know it's possible and you've had a small taste of pregnancy, but you'll just love this baby even more! My mom and sister used to tell me to calm down and that would just make me even madder bc they had never been through that before and just didn't know how bad I wanted this baby!

Hugs!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry, ladders. I'm sure they mean well, but how insensitive. 

Lsd, how old is your niece? I get in as much nephew time as I can to soothe the baby rabies ;)


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, I'm starting to have my freak out. I turn 30 on Tuesday. I really think I'd be okay with it if I was pregnant but I'm not and I'm not feeling so hot about my chances anytime soon right this moment. Plus we're new to this area and don't have any family or many friends that I'd want to celebrate with. I think I'm just going to sit home and eat chocolate probably. DH doesn't get it but then he just turned 29 last week so that's not too surprising. Just feeling down about the whole thing :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

I promise, once you spend a little time being 30 and get used to the idea, it's pretty nice. Way better than my 20s. I hope you find something fun to do.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, 30 is really wonderful age. I love it. I always thought I'd be really scared of it but I really am enjoying my 30s more. I'm still young but just that good bit wiser! :)

MrsK, my niece is 9 months going on 10 months. I love spending time with her! She is a sweet heart! I enjoyed taking her around today. We went to Chik-fil-a and everyone kept telling me how cute my daughter was! LOL Just makes me want my baby even more! :)


----------



## DosPinkies

Sorry I haven't said much lately. I haven't been in the best of places. My head has been really bad lately, my kids at school have gone nuts since we're so close to summer, and I've kind of given up on TTC. I'm still going through most of the motions for now, but I'm close to just not trying anymore. I don't like to share this with people because it's hard - I've only told 2 people total - but besides the slight male factor we've got going on, we also have another problem that prevents us from TTC. Ever since I met my DH it's always been the case that he doesn't always finish...just can't all the time. It's gotten worse and actually it's only happened once in the last 4 months, which was last cycle. I thought that meant it was finally going to be our month, but it didn't. So anyways, we've just had to do like a home insemination type thing every month. It's really hard on us and I think I've just decided that we aren't going to have a baby naturally. After he finally goes in for another SA, I think we'll both go to see my doc again and talk about IUI. I don't really know what else to do. 

Anyways, I think I'm just going to take a break from all of us for a while. I can't think about it anymore because it's sending me into a pretty deep depression. Just know that I'll be thinking about you all and sending you good baby vibes.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies. My friends who are already 30 keep saying the exact same thing. I know I just need a little time to get used to it. I'm feeling a bit better today. Still not excited but I'm trying to look at like it's just the second half of the 25-35 decade which has been (and I hope continues to be!) an amazing decade.

:hug: Dos. I'm so, so sorry to hear you're struggling. I'm really glad you decided to share with us though. It sucks, that must be so hard. Has your DH seen someone to determine if it's a physical or mental thing? However it happens I know you're going to get your baby! You deserve it. I completely understand if you need a break though. I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## ladders

Dos I know how you feel, my dh quite often fails to finish at the crucial times, even If I fail to mention ovulation and keep it to myself it's like somehow he knows and we only have the problem when it's important and it frustrates the life out of me. I really hope you feel better soon and maybe some ntnp will be the answer?!

I'm still on smiley flashing face and managed to get a bd in today even though on nights because was sure would get my surge this afternoon but not even a hint of a line and so felt really peeved off that I forced a bd and it won't help, how horrible is it that I'm thinking it was a waste of time. Just reminds me straight away why I hate ttc.


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I'm so sorry about what is going on with you! I'm glad you shared and I hope you feel better about everything soon! We're all thinking about you and definitely will be here if you ever want to talk it through! That is what we're here for! You are going to be a great mother one day soon!

Ladders, a bd is a bd. If you are having a smiley face you are in your fertile time and it won't go to waste. Sperm will live up in there for at least five days! :) Keep on doing what you're doing!

I loved that I said "up in there"....very technical term, right?! hehe ;-)


----------



## ladders

Ha ha I'm the same I'm always thinking about when I'm going to "get one in" around o time lol, caught myself the other day and thought how crude does that sound lol.
Just don't think I'm going to o for a while because test strips look completely white even though I know your not supposed to analyse the lines on the digital. But for you ladies that use opks do you see a gradual darkening of line or is it white and then positive the next time?


----------



## lsd2721

I've used regular opks and the one you're using. I will say the lines looked really lighter on the digital than on the regular ones. So I'd trust the digital. It didn't steer me wrong I don't think!

So I'm over at my mom's house getting really upset and nervous that they put up the dotted lines now. Says they aren't sure so they're second guessing it now. I feel like I'm out. Next cycle I am doing opks again. The monitor I won came in last week so I'm going to read up on it so I can get started with it!


----------



## ladders

Cool thanks Isd, I hate that I'm obsessing about when I will ovulate again especially so soon I really thought I would chill out a bit now because my biggest fear was that we would wasn't able to conceive and now I know we can I thought I'd be more relaxed.
I have ewcm today but still no positive so I'm hoping will get my surge soon.
I don't temp so can't be sure but it really does look like the 16th was your o date so I wouldn't worry too much. You'll have to let us know how you get on with the Monitor because every month I think about buying one and then I wus out because of the money but still really interested in them


----------



## lsd2721

Ladders, hopefully you'll find your zen! Maybe keep up with the acupuncture! Lots of baby dust to you!

I guess all I can do now is sit and wait. This part is going to drive me crazy! I'm impatient!!! I will say on cd16 I did feel a bit of cramping so that could have been ovulation pain? Or it could have been a cyst on my ovaries. So going to try and stop obsessing since there is nothing I can do about it!


----------



## curiousowl

I still say CD16 lsd! I think the dotted lines are from the fertile CM after O and that would be a pretty small spike on CD20. That's super annoying though. I feel your pain. I started my OPKs yesterday (CD7) after the fiasco last cycle. But like you said, you can get 5 days with the little guys so even if it's CD20 you still have a chance!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, you are so right! I love that you used my own words against me! Lol. But it's true. I'm sorry I'm obsessing so much. Just saw the dotted lines and felt a bit upset! Thanks for calming me down.


----------



## curiousowl

:D Very welcome. It's hard, right? We know all these things logically so they're easy to say but it's so much harder to say them to ourselves. Never apologize though, we all need to obsess sometimes!


----------



## ladders

How long do you guys usually have ewcm before you ovulate? Had some yesterday and more today but still negative opk


----------



## MrsKChicago

I usually have a little sporadic EWCM for a day or two before, and a whole lot right around when I get my positive. Sometimes I get it earlier, sometimes later. I have a little today, and my OPK around noon was way negative.

I "celebrated" not being pregnant yesterday by dying a big chunk of my hair bright pink :) I know they say you can use dye while pregnant, but it just doesn't seem worth the risk to me. I figured I should have some fun while I could. I brought my friend with me who's never done anything crazy with her hair and she did some pink streaks, too - it looks so great on her, I think she's a convert! And then we went out for tiki drinks. Trying to think what else I should get done now ;)

Dos, if you're still reading this, I'm thinking about you. I don't have the exact same problem, but DH does have a low sex drive, which tends to get in the way. Not a lot of romance when you have to set up a schedule and warn him to be ready ahead of time. It definitely complicates things, on top of not being so great for the self esteem. I hope you can get to the bottom why he's having trouble.


----------



## ladders

That's it I'm changing my opks. They annoy the frigging hell out of me and I hate that stupid flashing face! They would be great if the rise in oestrogen beared any correlation to the lh surge but looking through my records it comes at any time. All it does is get me stressing about bd and getting as much in just for it to take days and days before actual ovulation and by then dh has had enough and we can't get anymore in. Iv had a flashing smiley for five days now and have loads of ewcm so thought I'd get a solid now but and flashing and I just want to punch it in the stupid grinning face!


----------



## ladders

That's it I'm changing my opks. They annoy the frigging hell out of me and I hate that stupid flashing face! They would be great if the rise in oestrogen beared any correlation to the lh surge but looking through my records its not been the same once. All it does is get me stressing about bd and getting as much in as we can, just for it to take days and days before actual ovulation and by then dh has had enough and we can't get anymore in. Iv had a flashing smiley for five days now and have loads of ewcm so thought I'd get a solid now but again it's flashing and I just want to punch it in the stupid grinning face!


----------



## JCM

Hi ladies!
Hope you all had a good weekend! 
So sorry, Dos! Hope you can take some of the "homework pressure" out of it all. 
As for me...my baseline scan was just like I thought it would be. Gross and uncomfortable. A few cysts on my left ovary so this month I will start birth control to calm all of that down in my body! I have an ultra sound on the 27th to check it out again and if all is "quiet in there" I will get my period and start clomid on day 5! So that's in exactly one month. Which puts me at insemination June 20th or so. I really hope this works. The doctor was so impressed with DHs sperm increase. He has been working his hardest to get it up. It's amazing what increasing his testosterone levels did. Clomid plus lifting heavy weights and taking a million vitamins quadrupled his count! Motility and all! DH is actually a couple million away from normal sperm count to getting me pregnant naturally! He bought me some new workout clothes at Lululemon yesterday (my fav!) so I will be using this next month or so to start back up with barre classes. I'm more motivated than ever to tighten up before I get knocked up! Lol


----------



## JCM

ladders said:


> That's it I'm changing my opks. They annoy the frigging hell out of me and I hate that stupid flashing face! They would be great if the rise in oestrogen beared any correlation to the lh surge but looking through my records its not been the same once. All it does is get me stressing about bd and getting as much in as we can, just for it to take days and days before actual ovulation and by then dh has had enough and we can't get anymore in. Iv had a flashing smiley for five days now and have loads of ewcm so thought I'd get a solid now but again it's flashing and I just want to punch it in the stupid grinning face!


At these the clear blue opks?
I used the clear blue fertility monitor...I can't stand reading lines and deciding what's positive or not...the monitor took 3 months to get familiar with me but it was nice because it did all of the work for me. Also, you might be getting false flashing signs because of what your body just went through right? Maybe do sperm meets egg plan for this month? Just until you get another period and your body gets back on track?


----------



## ladders

Jcm I'm trying to do smep and I guess I'm just getting impatient and want to ovulate now so I can get on with it lol
Really impressed your dh has increased his sperm count and motility so much that's so good, well done him you must be really proud. June 20th isn't very far away at all that's so exciting


----------



## lsd2721

ladders, do whatever you need to relax! I stopped using OPKs since I was ovulating on CD20 every cycle I charted anyway. I made a pact with my husband to bd every other day up until I ovulated. We even discussed maybe bd and skip two days and bd then skip two. My husband would always guarantee to get stressed and feel pressure and wouldn't finish sometimes but most of the time I'd just calm him down and make jokes and try to laugh and love on him to get his mind of off why we were bding in the first place and it usually works 95% of the time! :)

JCM glad everything is on track and you got great results from your husband's test! Good luck to you this cycle! :) Really hope it all works out!


----------



## lsd2721

Well, I took down that water cm because I just couldn't handle the cross hairs being up. It stressed me out! LOL I'm looking at my chart and see that this chart is a bit different than all the others so I'm trying not to get too excited! :) I don't plan on testing until after this weekend. Saturday is my test day but I'll be out of town doing a baby shower for a really good friend of mine! So we'll be staying at my dad's and his wife's house (parents are divorced) and I don't want to take a test then, I want to wait til my husband and I are alone. :) So if no AF by Monday, I will be testing! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Yay JCM, that's so exciting! You're going to be knocked up in no time :)

Fingers crossed for you lsd!

Sorry it's dragging ladders. This could be a weird cycle, post-loss? I'm sure it'll happen soon.


----------



## lsd2721

Alright y'all. My rollercoaster has begun. I wish there were others I could obsess over!! UGH! So today I'm not feeling as confident as I was yesterday and a few days ago! My temps just keep going down! If AF is to arrive, I'd love for her to show up in two days! I had sore boobs and felt a bit dizzy/light headed yesterday but sore boobs are gone so I'm feeling out.


----------



## JCM

Lsd, when are you due? I am sitting at the dealership waiting for my car sooooo I will obsess with you! I have always said I will be one of those women that get NO symptoms when I'm pregnant cause I swore I was pregnant every month with the symptoms. Lol it's hard not to get excited. The body is tricky...and annoying. 
Miskas, have you done any testing? Hoping AF stayed away during your trip but most importantly hoping it stayed away for a BFP!


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, my period is due May 17th. I just really hate this wait!! It's torture!


----------



## JCM

Ugh I feel like that's an eternity!!! Except that's only 5 days and this Saturday will be here before you know it! : ) did I trick you into thinking it's sooner yet? Haha when are you planning on holding off testing til?


----------



## lsd2721

Well, I tested today and go a BFN! I won't test again til Monday because I'll be out of town! I was hoping a BFP before the weekend!


----------



## lsd2721

Ladies my temperature went up this morning. I took it like three or four times to check it to make sure it was correct! haha! Makes me a bit exciiiited! :) EEEEK! Am I are aren't I?! hehe

Ladders, did you get that positive opk yet? How have you been doing?!

Owl, how are the opk's coming along? Any darker lines yet?!

JCM, you might have said already but when are you going to the doctor's again to get everything started?

Miskas! COME BACK FROM VACATION ALREADY! I'm doing to know if the witch arrived!! :)


----------



## JCM

Woooooohoooo! That's exciting!! Won't be long now! Try to hold off any testing til you're due! (If you're one that gets sad or mad of course) I'm trying to view your chart...you don't usually have a rise like this right? 
I started my birth control last night. I guess it's easier to manipulate my cycle that way and I go in the 27th for a scan to make sure no more cysts! Then I get to start clomid (yikes) I really hope it only takes one month. I've seen scary mean women on that drug! Lol my poor DH!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh man lsd, your chart is exciting! I hate that you're not testing until Monday!

Nope, the OPKs are super faint at the moment but I'm only CD11 today so still early. My chart's such a mess I'm kind of glad that nothing's happening quite yet! Cat is officially being evicted from the bedroom. DH is such a softie he hates to do it but I'm fed up with the cat screwing up my sleep and therefore temp. And we're BDing every other day until O, whenever that happens! (Please be soon, please, please [-o&lt; )

I turned 30 yesterday and after a few freakouts I feel okay about it. It's super weird to see or say that number though!


----------



## JCM

Happy Birthday, Owl! I turned 30 last month and it is weird to say it but I quite like it now! Funny you evicted the cat because we did too. At least her litter box. It was always in our bathroom. Now that I'm trying to train my dogs better (ages 1&2) we thought it would be a good time to keep the litter away from a pregnant me...my friend sees a lot of babies come in to her hospital with issues from cat litter fumes. So we moved the box to the bathroom in the office. Lol she is furious at me for it. The dogs spent their first night in the crate. They only cried on and off for the first hour. I cried too! Lol I am used to them sleeping with me but if I want them to have better pot tying outside habits, the crate it is! The dog trainer seems to think they should be almost fully tainted in a week. We will see! I have been monitoring their potty breaks and no accidents so far! One has learned to sit and stay and the other is having a tough time learning. : ) we did however run into a snake by the patio furniture this afternoon and I peed a little bit when that happened. In fact my heart is still racing. Thank god they haven't mastered "no bark" because I was barefoot and probably would have stepped on it if it weren't for them. A lot of excitement over here today! Keeps my mind off of obsessing over ovulation!


----------



## lsd2721

OWL! Happy belated birthday! Being in your 30's is going to be great! I too thought that I wouldn't like it, that it'd make me feel old, but I just feel smart and more capable of handling things that come my way. More wise now that I'm an adult. Now, my late 40's is what I will be scared of!! LOL 50!!! But if I look anything like my mom, I'll look good! Do you plan on doing anything special? Or did you already go out this weekend? Or do like me, and just spent it with a couple friends and have a few drinks?! 

Today while on the toilet, I saw a spider crawling on the floor towards me! UGH! I grabbed hubby's flip flop and killed the crap out of it! We had a pretty bad thunderstorm last night and after those we tend to get lots of little creatures crawling in our house.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies! I did just what I wanted yesterday. After work I went to a Zumba class, ate sushi with DH and a few friends, and then watched Game of Thrones :) No specific other birthday plans but we're going to North Carolina this weekend for a pre-wedding couple's shower for some friends and staying with other friends so much fun will be had I'm sure! And our joint birthday present to ourselves (DH's birthday was a couple weeks ago) is our big Australia trip in July! I do wish I lived near friends and family who I would invite to a big party to celebrate the milestone or girlfriends who I could go out drinking with but oh well. Maybe 40 :)

JCM, glad to hear you're making some progress with the dogs! My parent's dogs are super sweet but not very well-trained and it can make being around them a little overwhelming. Pets are the best but it's a lot of work! In addition to locking him out I'm trying to train this cat to not meow constantly for hours when he wants food (before his set feeding time). We have a squirt gun actually, lol, so I'm hoping if I use it with telling him no he'll eventually just listen to the word.

I can't even tell you how much I hate all the creepy crawlies on this side of the country! We don't have bugs like this in CA. The first time I saw a cockroach in my house I nearly died. And then as soon as the weather turned warm I found a spider in our bathroom, ran out of there just to find one crawling on the ceiling over our bed. So gross!


----------



## JCM

I love game of thrones! I need to catch up on last weeks and this weeks episodes though. Great show. I didn't think I'd enjoy a show like it but I'm obsessed! We want to go to Australia someday. One of the other doctors in Mikes practice goes there to visit family a lot. He says we must go....and we will! A squirt gun! I love it. The trainer told me to mix water and white vinegar in a squirt bottle. You spray it at their nose when they do something you don't want them doing. Animals hate that smell and their noses are way more sensitive than ours so all it takes is a little bit! 
We have scorpions here in the arizona desert. So annoying. I'm getting tougher about killing them. I have to with DH at work all day and I'm a stay at home stepmom. All of the scary stuff happens when I'm alone! Rattlesnake in the garage last summer. King snake is my yard today. Ew! I know king snakes are good for eating other bad things like rattlesnakes but a snake is a snake and I'm deathly afraid of them! 
My cat just always has dry food in her dish and she eats when she's hungry. It's like she doesn't even live here! Except when she stalks me for treats...always when we go to the bathroom. There she is, waiting! I told my husband today I have to train these dogs. It will only prepare me for a tiny human!


----------



## DosPinkies

Hi girls. I've been staying scarce as I planned, but I've been checking in to see how everyone's doing. I appreciate everyone's support. I'm also excited about your news jcm and your chart lsd! And happy late birthday, owl! My 30th birthday is this Sunday and I have mixed feelings about it. In the end, I'm sure I'll adjust to being 30...I just wanted to have a baby in my belly when I turned 30, and I'm sad that it didn't happen. I guess we can't always get what we want though.

I'm a bit confused about when I ovulated and I was hoping to get some advice. I use digi OPK's and got my peak on Monday night. I skipped right over high and went straight to peak. FF stays I ovulated yesterday based on that peak test. However, for funsies I took my temp this morning and it was loooowww...96.46. I also still had a lot of EWCM this morning. I went back through my old charts and the low temp is about where I am on O day and never ever has my temp been below 97.3ish on the day after O, which is where FF says I am. My opinion is that I actually ovulated today...but is that possible if I had a positive OPK on Monday night? Could it have taken that long? I'm hoping so, because DH and I slipped in another successful BD today! That makes 2 and you have no idea how happy that makes me...the most in months and months and no home insemination required! It's really rejuvenated me and brought my DH and I to a better place together. I just hope today's BD counted. It all depends on when I ovulated. Opinions needed!


----------



## lsd2721

Great to hear from you Dos! :) I would say you've ovulated sometime today! That temp is a bit low and I do think it could last up to 36 hours which would make sense for today. That is my opinion! :) I am glad you and DH are feeling closer and in a better place! :) Good Luck! :) Keep us updated if you'd like!


----------



## JCM

I agree with lsd. I am supposed to do a trigger shot 36 hours before I get inseminated...it will give me a positive opk and they don't actually put any sperm in there until that 36 hour mark. I believe we are supposed to BD the day I get my shot and then save up the sperm for the actual appt where he will put it in a cup and send it to my uterus. I think you're in good shape!


----------



## JCM

Haha oh, and read these...

https://www.pinterest.com/creatingafamily/infertility-humor/


----------



## ladders

Ha ha those pin interests are awesome jcm just made me chuckle. Glad to hear from you dos and really glad things are getting a bit better. I'm not a temper but think it's entirely possible to have ovulated two days after first surge and so I think both bds count.
I finally got my solid smiley weds morning and we had bd Mon and Tues night and managed to get one in weds night too, hopefully can convince dh tonight as well but who knows, if not I'm just happy my body is working again and we have a fighting chance this month. I'm hoping the tww won't be as stressful anymore because my biggest ever fear was that something was wrong with one of us and that it would never happen because it was impossible, the only tiny positive from my mc was i know we can so it's just a matter of time. 
May stand in front of a mirror and chant that lol 

Wonder how miskas is doing? 
Isd I'm excited about your chances I can wait till you test


----------



## lsd2721

Well, temperature went down today. That doesn't make me very happy. :-(


----------



## ladders

It's still high though so I wouldn't worry too much, from the charts iv nosied at that doesn't put out this month 

Dos my solid yesterday means we are pretty much cycle buddies again!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks ladders, I know I'm not out until aunt flow shows her ugly face. After that temperature drop my heart is a bit broken. I was thinking that the high temp from yesterday would have been continued and would have made it a triphasic chart. I need to stop reading my chart and diagnosing everything that happens. :( Sad today and not really hopeful.

This is how crazy I am. I fell back asleep and got a good deep sleep then woke up around 8 and took my temp again and it was 98.13. I thought about changing it but decided not to because it was an hour and a half later than normal. I woke up at 5:30 this morning and couldn't go back to sleep because I was too excited to take my temp! UGH!

Ladders and Dos, you guys seem like y'all are cycle buddies all the time! :) Fingers crossed for y'all! :) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## curiousowl

Don't worry too much lsd! It's still well over the coverline, and as you know so many things can affect the actual number. I still have hope for you this cycle :)

Thanks Dos! I know, I really, really wanted to be pregnant on my 30th but it didn't work out that way. I kept telling DH, "I could handle this if at least I was knocked up!" Oh well. But there's still tons of time for having a baby when we're 30 so let's focus on that!

Yay for O ladders :)


----------



## ladders

Owl don't worry it's no different honest. When I had my 30th I was quite pleased to be able to drink and have one last full fuelled night. Probably helped because we were getting married two months later and starting ttc then and so I was still under the illusion it was easy and fun. 

Isd that drop is nothing to be worried about, I remember when I got my bfp (and I know didn't turn out well) I posted I had af pains and declared myself out and you said I wasn't out yet until witch arrives and you was right, so therefore I'm saying your not out yet! 

Yep think me and dos are destined to be cycle buddies until we get our sticky beans together, speaking of which I'm on o day and dh gone to bed early feeling unwell and so I'm going to have to go up and practically force myself on him, wish me luck ladies because I don't rate my chances


----------



## lsd2721

lol. Good luck ladders! Find a way to make it sexy! Bow chica wow wow! ;-)

Thanks for all the support! So easy to say these things to you ladies but when it's my turn I just go crazy. :) It's great to hear my own words come back to me! haha I'll listen to y'all and not myself! My husband tells me constantly to relax! I tell him I will if he'll rub my back and shoulders. ;-)


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm sorry about the temp drop lsd. I know it's shattering to see that, but you know it doesn't mean you're out. I've studied hundreds of charts (no really, hundreds), and plenty of pregnancy charts have temps that drop like that - even after a positive HPT. Try to stay positive until you're sure!

So glad about your solid smiley, ladders! Yes my dear, I think we are destined to be cycle buddies. We always have been and even now, your body decided to ovulate at just the right time to stay in track with me. I think we're just meant to be on this journey together.  Gingers unite!


----------



## lsd2721

So still obsessing over here, my temps went up this morning! :) SO I think yesterday would have been a higher temp if I could have just taken my temp first waking up. Anyway, I am just glad I have a shower to do tomorrow so I can't obsess and I'll be at my dad's house and won't be able to chat about pregnancy at all! LOL so I will wait til Monday/Tuesday to test. I'm a bit excited and a bit nervous. I sometimes go back and forth thinking aunt flow won't show this weekend because I might have ovulated on cd20! LOL OBSESS! I have a couple of projects to do when I get back home to keep myself occupied for a few days! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! 

Owl, I hope you start to see the start of a positive on your OPKs!! :)

Ladders, hope you got that BD in!!

Dos, I am so glad you're back and chatting a bit! :) It just wouldn't be the same without you! :)

JCM, hope the bc is going well for you and doing what it needs to do! :)

Miskas, please don't leave us hanging! Surely the vacay was only a week! :-D

I'll probably peek in a few times! :)


----------



## fairyy

Chart looks good, lsd. Fingers crossed for you:dust:


----------



## JCM

Ahhhhh I can't wait for Monday! And I never say that! Lol I'm so excited for you! You're right, where is Miskas!? I have been anxiously waiting for news. : )


----------



## curiousowl

Your chart is looking fab lsd! Crossing my fingers so hard for you! I'm glad I'm busy this weekend so I won't be obsessing about your test, lol :D

My chart on the other hand is god-awful and I didn't even get to test again this morning. The cat has been evicted but I keep waking up a million times a night and not falling back asleep for hours. Why?!?! This never happens to me! And just when I finally feel like I might someday O so I might have something to see on a chart.


----------



## lsd2721

No af yet. Temps are still up. Af expected today and tomorrow. Fx!!!


----------



## JCM

lsd2721 said:


> No af yet. Temps are still up. Af expected today and tomorrow. Fx!!!



Eeeeeeeeeeek! Thinking of you today! Good baby thoughts!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DosPinkies

Owl, I had the same sleeping problems every month I temped. I think it's just the pressure of knowing we're supposed to be sleeping well - and it keeps us up. It sucks. That's mostly why I took this month off temping...and I have slept like a baaaaby.

Fx lsd!

My husband and I spent the day together to celebrate my 30th which is tomorrow, and it was nice - but my day started out pretty crappy. I got an invitation in the mail for a baby shower for my 21 y/o niece. I was so afraid this was going to happen...that my parents would be made great grandparents before I could give them another grandbaby.... I cried...hard...and had a little panic attack until I threw up. I don't think I've ever literally cried myself sick before. It was rough. I'm feeling a little better but damn, it sucked to find out she was having a baby before me. Such a heartbreak.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I'm in agreement with Dos. I tend to get excited or nervous I'll over sleep when taking temps. Or you might be worried or used to the cat. ;-) Hope you get a full night's sleep this weekend! 

Dos, finding out others are pregnant before you when you really want one is upsetting! I was upset when I found out my sister was having a baby before me. As the oldest daughter I wanted to have the first grandchild! I love my sister and niece tons! But it was so hard on me at first. I was still trying to talk my husband into having a baby then! ( I've been ready for three years and husband finally got on board last year!) Your time will come and you'll be a great mother! I'm sorry you were so upset! I have a great sister in law who could tell when I'd start to sulk about it around my sister and she'd touch my arm to tell me my time will come. Smile! I hope that helps some!


----------



## lsd2721

Well, my period is coming. :(


----------



## DosPinkies

Are you sure? Are you spotting or anything?


----------



## RForReal

Ugh, sorry lsd! :(

Dos Glad you had a nice birthday, sorry about the invite. It's tough to deal with. 

Anyone heard from Miskas? I wonder how she's doing!

As for me, I have my follow up with our FS in late June to talk about IVF. With the new job it's hard to get time off so I had to wait til I've been here for awhile. I hate the wait! I think we also need to talk to a geneticist but I imagine he will refer us once we talk next time.


----------



## lsd2721

I had some spotting today.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm so sorry, lsd. :( 

RF, I hope late June gets here in no time! I'm excited for you!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, lsd. So sorry :(

Hugs Dos. That sucks. I know your parents will be thrilled to be grandparents again no matter when it happens but I completely understand how hard it is.

I'm back from our weekend away. We were staying with friends and she came off the pill a couple months ago so we've been comparing notes and commiserating. Her first cycle was almost exactly like mine, right down to being 39 days but then apparently she just got AF again, 30 days after that. She said she's not sure since she screwed up her chart but that sounds like Oing to me. I'm super happy for her because it sucks not Oing and I know her fertility has no affect on mine but I'm so jealous. They're not even ready to start trying anytime soon! It just feels really unfair and I feel so broken, I want to cry. Doesn't help that at CD15 I'm still having the faintest OPKs ever. I know it could still happen this cycle but I'm just feeling down. I'm giving it until we get back from Australia in late July and then I'm making an appointment with a RE. I know my Obgyn would give me Clomid in a couple months but they didn't even mention doing a SA for my husband before they would do that and that seems wrong to me. Hopefully things will happen before that (I so wanted to be pregnant before the wedding we're going to June 21st) but at least I have a plan. Seems crazy to already be talking about this only 4 months in but if I'm not ovulating what else can I do?


----------



## ladders

isd i really hope its just spotting and you get your bfp, that happens alot, have you tested recently? hope your ok, still have fingers crossed for you.

owl i would definitely think about taking clomid if i was you, i wasn't sure if id ovulate this month because of the mc and it was driving me insane so you my love have the patience of a saint and im in complete awe of you!

well i didnt manage to get a bd in on the thursday night but did on the friday morning, so i got a postive opk weds and we dtd mon, tues, weds, and friday. not quite smep as i wanted but am hoping we got enough in to have a chance


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks y'all. I'm just so sad. I am curious if I ovulated on CD20 actually but I guess there is no way of knowing since I didn't take any OPKs. I was in such a sad place last night. When af didn't arrive Saturday I think my hopes got up a lot! ladders, with the temp drop as well as the spotting yesterday, I have a good feeling my period is coming but MAYBE you're right?! I'd love for you to be right!

RF, late june will be here before you know it! Yay! Very excited for you to get things rolling!

Owl, do you plan on taking Vitex at all?! It sucks that you're not ovulating! I'm so sorry!

ladders, sounds like you got some good bding in during ovulation week! Good luck! Cheering you on! ;-)

So, I have a job interview this afternoon! :) This will keep my mind off my period coming soon! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladders. I think your timing this cycle sounds great and that you have a really good chance :)

Really sorry about AF lsd but I still think Oing earlier is a great sign for things to come. Good luck today!

I've actually been taking Vitex for a month now! I started it CD55 last cycle. So it was a month yesterday. 2 weeks later I got AF, though who knows if that was connected. I know it works slowly so I'm trying to give it time to do it's thing. We'll see. I've been taking 1200mg a day.

Luckily work is good, but busy, so that keeps me distracted. It's just times like boring 5 hour drives from NC when I have too much time to think. But I'm trying to do some positive visualization and deep breathing anytime I feel down about all of this. I know stressing won't help at all.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey Ladies I have returned safely! we got back yesterday afternoon. 

STILL NO AF!!! But another negative test as well. And i called my dr. before i left, they wont do a blood test without doing an exam first, which is such crap! So i am gonna hold out a few more days and try another test. Its kind of annoying now.... 

However, we had an awesome time on Vacation!!


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome back Miskas! How frustrating! I hate to say it (and hope you get a BFP in the next few days or from a blood test) but it sounds to me like you're having an anovulatory cycle. I think you and I are both proof that chart's aren't perfect! My chart last cycle was the one where FF was convinced I O'd on CD9 all the way until I got to CD27.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi everyone! So sorry I disappeared again! Hopefully though, I will be back to TTC here in a few weeks. 

This is the gist of the reason I have been gone so long. 

- I haven't ovulated or had a natural period since November. 

-Went and saw an OBGYN about it in February and she did blood work and an ultrasound. She found several dozen cysts on each ovary. I got the blood work back a few days later and she said all my hormones were normal. I asked her if I had PCOS and she told me "no." She gave me provera to restart my period in hopes that it would reset my system. Had a provera induced period on March 1.

-Went to see my GP for my thyroid and asked her what she thought and she said that if I had cysts on my ovaries and hadn't been ovulating then I did in fact have PCOS. So, I made an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist for May shortly after.

-I had a follow up appointment with the OBGYN scheduled since I still hadn't ovulated (this was mid April) and she made me come in and see her (and pay her copay) only to tell me that she wouldn't do anything further for me until my husband got a semen analysis done. (I really felt that she could of told me this over the phone instead of making me take time off work and paying her). 

- Got the semen analysis done on my husband and everything came back stellar: 
-Sperm count was 75 mil
-Motility was 65%
-Morphology was 6 or 8% (hard to read)

- Finally got in to see the RE today and she looked at my blood results from Feb with the OBGYN and it is blatantly obvious that I do have hormone issues. (Even though OB said everything was perfectly fine) FSH was 5.3 then and LH was 22.7, so something like 5-6 times over what it should be for LH. So, she confirmed that I do in fact have PCOS. I am now going in tomorrow morning for a fasting blood test to check my insulin resistance and testosterone levels (amongst other things). Depending on my insulin results, she will be starting me on Metformin (or clomid if no insulin issues) after my period is done (she gave me a round of provera to start my period again). 

She looked at my charts and she said my first two months looked great. So, with my husband's sperm being good and with me medicated, I SHOULD be able to get pregnant fairly quickly she says. 


SO YEAH, thats been my life the past six months lol..... It's just been a really long, really frustrating road for me so far. :( I have only been TTC #1 for 8 months but have been absolutely unable to TTC at all for 6 months of it. That and paired with a completely ignorant OBGYN that wasted my time the past 3 months. :( 

Anyway, I am looking to be active around here again now that things are seemingly progressing. Like I said, It's just so hard to be active in a community like this when absolutely nothing is happening. But, I just took my first pill of this provera round so things will be moving right along now I hope!!


----------



## lsd2721

Welcome back Bee Bee! I'm glad you got everything figured out! I too have pcos but I haven't had any trouble ovulating! I have high testosterone though. I have been taking Inositol for insulin resistance and also Vitamin D and Omega 3's to lower testosterone. Anyway, hope this all works out for you! :)

Miskas, I'm sorry! How annoying!


----------



## JCM

Ahhhh lsd I'm totally bummed!!! Still catching up with everyone...glad to see Dos! : ) welcome home Miskas and I agree, how annoying! Glad you had a great time! I think I'm ovulating today or I did yesterday. Lots of cramps. Not used to this not using opks but I feel so relaxed. Sex was actually fun yesterday! One more week and I get to stop putting bcps up my vagina! Lol ohhhhh my exciting life!


----------



## curiousowl

Massive hugs Bee. So glad to hear from you and so happy it sounds like things are finally moving along. That's great that you guys don't have any other issues.

Trust me, I feel your pain. I've been "TTC" since Jan and haven't O'd once. It definitely makes it hard to be active when you have literally 0 chance. I mostly hang out in this thread and that's it. It's just too hard to go onto the other boards. 

I'm really glad to hear about your RE vs ObGyn experience. I'm planning on going to an RE if I don't O in the next month or 2, even though my Ob would give me Clomid. I like them a lot but I just don't trust them to handle this issue. 

Thinking good thoughts for you! I know you're going to get your BFP soon.


----------



## DosPinkies

Miskas and owl, I totally feel for you guys. How frustrating. I really hope your bodies start making sense soon! 

Bebe, so good to see you again! I'm so sorry about your loser OBGYN. I've had my fair share of idiot doctors in my past and understand that frustration. But at least you are finally on the right path with good doctors behind you! And we're glad you're sharing it with us again. 

Today has been a day of step-taking for me and I feel great about it! My DH finally "dropped our kids off at the lab" (his words for the SA), and that feels great! Also we finally pulled the trigger on some debt consolidation we've been needing to do. We cut our debt payoff time from 28 years to 4.5 years and we walked out of there feeling so much lighter. So today has been a good day. I've needed it after a rough few days. Plus I just got a card from my husband's sweet aunt that reminded me that 30 is actually a great decade...and I'm suddenly feeling good about saying goodbye to my 20's. Good stuff. Now I've just got to get through these next 2 weeks of summer-crazed teenagers and then I'll be on summer break!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## lsd2721

Dos, I am so glad everything is working out for you and that you get your summer vacay soon! :) 

I think I am going to follow in your feet, Dos. I am going to stop temping now. I originally wanted to start temping to see if I was ovulating and making sure there were no luteal phase problems! I think I am good in both! SO! No more temping! I think it'll help during the two week wait as well! :) I am no going to keep up with how many dpo I am. I'll just know when my period is due and try to relax until then! I am also starting some Yoga and try some mediation at night. Trying to relax is very stressful. LOL :)


----------



## lsd2721

By the way, in case y'all are interested, I heard about this site originally for PCOS but was looking and saw they have meditations for all, including IVF and IUI. I am going to try it this month! It's worth having a look anyway!

https://www.circlebloom.com/


----------



## lsd2721

How is everyone? Big plans for the weekend?!


----------



## Miskas mommy

having a rough day, wish my stupid body would make up its mind...


----------



## fairyy

lsd2721 said:


> How is everyone? Big plans for the weekend?!

I think I will enter my fertile window by tomorrow or already in fertile window (don't know for sure, confused by cm). Plan for the weekend is to have :sex: and make that :baby: :winkwink: I am going to POAS on opk from Saturday. 

What's your plan for the long weekend ?


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry miskas, when do you plan on going to doctor?

fairy, get to bding! :) Have fun! :) hehehe

This weekend my Australian husband has one of his Australian friends coming to visit for a couple of days. He was here in the US to do some work and decided to spend the weekend with us. My husband is going crazy. He's super excited! LOL

Hopefully everyone has a great long non stressful weekend! Good luck fairy!


----------



## fairyy

@lsd:Have a nice weekend with your Australian friend. :)


----------



## DosPinkies

Hello, ladies! I've been laying low, trying to take it easy during my 2ww and not think about TTC much. With not temping and not symptom-spotting, this cycle has been so low pressure for me - such a nice break without actually taking one. It has also helped that I really don't have any symptoms to spot...lol. The only noteworthy thing is that my tatas hurt twice as bad as I can ever remember. Oh my good lord, if I accidentally lightly brush my hand across them, I go through the roof. They're always tender post-O, but this is more like feeling like I got hit in the boobs with a softball without even touching them. Haha...dunno, but trying not to read too much into it. As we all know too well, it could go either way with these stupid symptoms!

I'm glad you're taking a break from temping this cycle, lsd...I think you'll find it's a nice little mental break and it helps cut the obsession. Plus I'm telling you, I've slept like a baby this whole month...no more tossing and turning worrying about getting enough sleep for an accurate temp. I think you'll enjoy the change!

Miskas, I'm so sorry your body's being a bitch. I can't imagine that frustration. I'm rooting for it to make up its mind!

Owl, how's your body doing these days? Ladders, love, how's your 2ww going? Anyone else in the 2ww?


----------



## curiousowl

CD20 here and another super faint OPK. I thought they were getting darker for a couple days but not so much. I don't think it's looking good for this cycle either. I'm giving it until CD45 then it's Provera time. The only good thing I can say is at least I'm not having fertile CM when I'm not fertile, like the last 2 cycles. Still having weird sleep issues. It's super bizarre for me. I've never had trouble like this consistently in my entire life. The only thing I can attribute it to is the Vitex. Because I've been temping since Jan and didn't have any problems until now. A quick google search says it's a possible side effect so boo. I'm going to keep taking them but blah. I'm going to try to move my doses earlier in the day, see if that helps at all. I also picked an RE. I'm not going to go for a couple more months but I like to be prepared. I feel a bit better knowing I have that covered if I need it.

Rooting for you Dos, ladders, and anyone else in the 2WW!

Hope everyone has a good holiday weekend! It's mine and DH's first wedding anniversary so we're going to a super fancy dinner on Monday, doing some house hunting (think good thoughts for me ladies, our lease is up super soon and we desperately want to buy but there are so many terrible properties out there), and possibly having some friends over for a BBQ.


----------



## Miskas mommy

i caved and made a drs appt for thursday. i am insisting on a blood test, "they dont normally do them without an exam" is what the receptionist told me. I am not leaving that office until they do one. 

Trying to keep busy doing other things. DH rototilled my garden last night and i have been planting all day :happydance: love gardening! Have a nice memorial day weekend for us here in the US


----------



## JCM

Hi all!!! 
Oh Miskas I'd be going nuts if I were you! 
Being on birth control these last two weeks is really screwing with me. My boobs have been killing me the last 2 weeks!!! I'm still on meds to control my prolactin levels. I feel like I did before I started taking them. : ( I can't even shower without feeling like my nips are being sliced right off too! Ugh! I have an ultra sound on Tuesday and then he will have me start my period (I'm supposed to start next weekend anyway) then, on day 5 I get my clomid! Oddly enough we are taking my husbands kids to Disneyland day 5-8. Lol please let me be normal on this drug! Then we will hopefully do the actual iui in the next week or so after Disneyland! Hooray! I'm so interested in how this will happen. Multiples is a high possibility! I have to say, it's been rather nice this last two cycles not using opks and having sex when I feel like it.


----------



## DosPinkies

Happy anniversary, owl! I hope it's a good weekend so far.

Miskas, good luck with your appointment. I bet they'll do a blood test if you demand it. If not, they're nuts. I've never heard of them not doing a simple blood test without a full exam. That'd be dumb. I'm glad you're getting some gardening in to take your mind off things. I'm a terrrrrrible plant-parent, and I wish I were better at it. I could kill a cactus.

JCM, I'm so excited for you! Things seem to be progressing quickly. I can't wait for you to get to IUI day! So exciting!

I hope everyone else is having a good long weekend. My DH has been working all weekend but tomorrow he'll be home and we're grilling! I'm looking forward to some BBQ chicken, grilled corn and grilled stuffed jalapeños.....mmmmm. 

I'm right at the end of my 2ww and it's starting to get harder. I'm leaning toward the feeling that AF is on her way, but I'm not positive. I've thought about testing, but I don't think I want to. Tomorrow will be 12dpo/CD24...my cycles are 24-25 days on average with lp's at about 12 days...and usually I would have started to feel a little cramping by now or spotting. It could just be a long cycle for me I guess? I dunno. I don't want to have hope is all...I feel more comfortable assuming I'm not. :\


----------



## ladders

Good luck dos keep us informed I'm really excited for you this month for some reason! 
Miskas and owl I'm thinking of you guys and can't understand how super frustrating that must be 

Sorry iv not been around much been a really busy week, we put our house on the market Monday and already have five offers of asking price so now going to bidding. Which is great but we can't find another house we like!! I gave spent every second house hunting lol. Still is keeping me from obsessing on the 2ww for the first time ever! Af due Thursday or Friday but won't test until Saturday because I can't risk seeing a chemical


----------



## DosPinkies

Good luck with the house hunt, ladders.

So, AF is here. I'm out again.


----------



## JCM

Hope you find your perfect home, ladders! 
Oh Dos, so sorry. I was thinking about you after you let us know about the issue you and hubby are having...maybe iui is an option for you? Might be worth checking into. Does your insurance make you wait a certain amount if time before seeing a specialist? I was able to go see a reproductive guy and he treated me for "endocrine problems" so all of my blood work and exams plus some meds were covered. Now that we are in the stage of actually making a baby, we pay cash. Semen analysis was always cash pay though... Iui where I am is about 500 bucks. My insurance covers NOTHING though.


----------



## DosPinkies

I'm really not sure what my insurance covers regarding that. It's something I'm going to have to look into. I'm going to call my OBGYN tomorrow and see if they have our SA results yet. Maybe if they're low numbers again, this OBGYN (who seems more go-get-em than my last) can give him something to increase his numbers. I think I've heard they sometimes give guys clomid for that, right? I just want them to do something. We were able to get 2 successful BD's in this month at the exact right time and it made no difference. I think we might be on our way to solving our problem I talked about before (we finally found a few solutions that helped him), but if his little swimmers are sleeping on the job, it's not going to matter. Ugh. This sucks.


----------



## JCM

Yes! DH took clomid! Started with a quarter of a pill per day...now he takes half a pill. It has helped so much for his testosterone levels. Then he started working out and his levels kept climbing. He is almost at normal sperm count. It took a couple of months for things to get figured out. I guess sperm can take up to 3 months for reproduction? Try fertile aid as well. You can get them through amazon. Obviously try and get your results first... .let me know what the numbers are and we can compare! Lol I will find all of his results so I can give you the differences!


----------



## tuamora

Hi everyone,

My BF and I have decided to TTC. I am 34 years of age and we have decided now or never. We went through some traumatic events in the past couple of months and have moved from one city to another during the time that I was supposed to ovulate. I believe I ovulated late and am beginning to spot. I am 7 days late for my AF, so the spotting could be my AF or Implantation bleeding, I am not sure. I have had 6 BFN's, for I have been testing daily since the missed period.

If this is my AF, I have no idea how to chart and I am new to the ovulation test kits, etc. Does anyone know any good literature for new person's such as myself?


----------



## Miskas mommy

So looks like AF is starting.... Had some spotting this morning... However my chart confuses the crap out of me.... Seems like a significant dip about 5 days ago.. The another sort of dip yesterday...and back up today and spotting... I am going to see what happens today.. If it starts I am going to cancel with the dr.. Now I'm kind of sad, i was really hoping that the tests were wrong... Stupid body :cry:


----------



## lsd2721

Hey Tuamora! Welcome! :) Implantation bleeding usually occurs 7-10dpo which would be inbetween the day you ovulated and your period. So if your period is already 7 days late I doubt it is implantation unless you ovulated later than normal. There is a great book on charting and family planning called Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It is a great book and I highly recommend it! :)

Sorry Dos! :( Stupid STUPID witch! Fx for you this cycle! 

Owl, Happy belated anniversary! Hope you had a great time! Good luck on house hunting! I know how stressful it can be! We bought a house a year and a half ago! We're still trying to figure out how to decorate it! haha Hope you're closer to a darker line!

Ladders, Good luck on house hunting for you too! Hope the bidding went well! :) Hopefully it went OVER asking price! :) Fx for you!! :)

Miskas, I hate that AF is starting! I hope you get some answers soon!

JCM, looks like everything is in order! Hopefully everything continues to go smoothly for you!!

We had a great weekend! Husband got to spend some time with an old friend! We enjoyed having him. Now we're back to our regularly scheduled programs! haha.I'm already feeling pretty good about not charting this month! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! We had a good anniversary. DH took me out to a super nice restaurant in DC (best scallops and risotto, ever) and we spent some time looking through our wedding album and talking about all the good memories. I can't believe it's been a year already! It's gone by so freaking fast with moving out of state, starting new jobs, TTC, and now house hunting. Speaking of which, ladders, I feel your pain! I feel like house hunting is all I've done lately too. We're putting an offer in on a place today though so hopefully this will all get wrapped up sooner rather than later!

So sorry about AF Dos and Miskas :( Looking forward to hearing how the SA is, Dos.

Nothing new to report here regarding my cycle. Still no sign of ovulation. I kind of want to strangle all my ObGyns from over the years. No one ever even hinted that it was a possibility that the pill was going to ruin my fertility, which is kind of what I feel like it did at this point. Pre-pill I had a pretty regular cycle and I have no signs of PCOS. Maybe I'm a rare case (all of the women getting pregnant in their first couple months post-pill suggest so) but still. And I had some bad times with side effects, etc on some pills I tried so why did no one ever tell me, "hey, maybe try not being on the pill"? And I feel bitter about my ObGyn telling me, "Make sure you use condoms if you don't want to get pregnant your first cycle off the pill, otherwise you WILL get pregnant!" Ugh. So, I'm only 30 years old and don't have PCOS and used to have regular cycles but here I am looking at fertility specialists and contemplating serious fertility drugs... WTF. 

Anyhow, sorry for the rant. Just feeling frustrated. DH has heard this word for word about 5 times and I think he's over it.


----------



## Miskas mommy

yuck owl i feel your pain... 6 months post pill, and nothing yet.... my dr told me the same thing.. :hugs: hope you get the house!


----------



## JCM

Ugh, Miskas! Sorry about your body this month. What a jerk! Hopefully the spotting just stops! 
Welcome, tuamora! The book lsd recommends is excellent! Good luck to you!
Owl and Ladders, I went to real estate school. Ugh! What a nightmare! My parents actually just sold their house in less than 30 days and found one they love and are in the process of closing on it now. I hope it goes quick for you girls! 

As for me, ultrasound today confirmed my cysts are bigger and my body has decided to ovulate right through the work of these birth control pills. Yuck. So I will do an hcg trigger tonight and force the rest of ovulation out and get a blood test Monday to confirm my progesterone levels are above a 3. Thennnn I will stop birth control and start my period on our Disneyland trip. Isn't that lovely? I planned this trip around my period so what a bummer! Oh well. Then I get another ultra sound on June 5th to make sure cysts are gone for clomid start. Sooooo fingers crossed I have the iui mid June. I will however BD like crazy the second I get this trigger shot tonight. Just in case! ; )


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry owl! I can understand how frustrated you are! I hope everything works out soon! :)


----------



## lsd2721

Well, ladies. I have decided to take a break this cycle. Relaxation is really what I need to be doing so I think taking a break for one month will help me out tremendously. Ever since getting pregnant in November and having a miscarriage I have just been DETERMINED to get pregnant. I think I need to relax and enjoy this process! ya know?!

How is everyone else?

Ladders, has the witch arrived yet?!

Miskas, have you been to the doctor yet?!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks guys. I so appreciate all of the support. It's just frustrating to be 4 1/2 months into this process, still not be ovulating, and yet keep seeing everywhere "the pill has no affect on your future fertility!" Knowing what I know now I would have still taken it when I was younger but I would have stopped much, much sooner. And it's kind of crushing to see women who went off it after I did already be in their 2nd trimester. It feels like, okay, what's wrong with me?

Anyhow, all our terms on the house were accepted, just finalizing the price negotiations now! Not looking forward to our 3rd move in 3 years but it will so exciting to be somewhere we can do what we want and have a little more stability, so yay! And it's a perfect set-up for when we get our baby :)

Miskas, your chart is cracking me up. FF might be drunk. 38dpo, really? Looks like AF is on her way though hopefully. After my last cycle I spotted for 4 or 5 days before she finally showed up full force.

Crossing my fingers for you JCM that you either get an amazing surprise or that your body cooperates!

That sounds like a great plan to relax lsd. Are you planning to not try at all or just no timing, tracking, etc? 

Dos? ladders? What's up with you ladies?


----------



## Miskas mommy

LSD i was supposed to have an appt today, which i ended up having to canceling, because i was sure AF had arrived.... Now today NOTHING... spotted for 2 days, now its gone... 

And Yes Owl this morning FF seems to think i am 38 DPO... i think its on Crack... Really???


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, good job FF! That one makes sense. Speaking from experience, long anovulatory cycles seem to really do a number on it. I can't remember how many times I got fake crosshairs last cycle. 4? 5? Something like that. It's almost like adding insult to injury, I swear.

I also had a day last cycle, a few days before AF started, where the spotting completely stopped so don't worry too much yet. I bet she's still on her way. 

Sorry though :( I know you're frustrated too.


----------



## ladders

Ok so I'm due on today and this morning had a very slight brown tinge when I wiped, thought was the start of af and put an industrial pad in as Dr said first af after miscarriage would be heavy. Nothing all day and have just done a hpt and not sure if I can see a very faint line! Don't know what to think not sure if I have line eye!!! Ahh where's a digital when you need it


----------



## DosPinkies

Good luck, ladders!

We got pretty bad news today regarding DH's SA. His morphology is poor, low motility (26%), low progression (22%) and low normal count (26 mil). I'm pretty heart-broken. My doctor is supposed to call tomorrow with the plan. My heart just sank when his numbers were significantly lower than last time. Heart-broken and feel like hiding under the bed and giving up.


----------



## JCM

Owl, hopefully the move and all of the stuff that comes with it will be perfect distraction to stress less on baby making! 
Hey Ladders!!! That is weird plus exciting! Fingers crossed it turns into something positive! 
Dos, those were practically DHs results and it is fixable. He did everything he could to raise his testosterone levels plus some clomid. That was November and now he is almost totally normal to get me pregnant without any help! I just apparently have a hostile environment myself so it's iui for us! Look into what your insurance covers for fertility. Iui really could help you guys with a low count. They actually "wash" the sperm off and send them directly to where they are supposed to swim to. Might really increase your chances. Hopefully your dr will start him on clomid ASAP. My husband also took lots of vitamins, fish oils and ate sardines! Yuck! Now he's on this total workout kick and seriously looks so good. Makes me think I need to get my butt in better shape! Do any of you ladies workout? I'm thinking I might do this 30 day ab challenge...


----------



## RForReal

Miskas - how frustrating! Keep us updated when you go to the doctor! Hope you can get some answers soon. 

Dos - those numbers don't sound too terrible, don't get too discouraged! They are low, but a FS can work with those kinds of numbers. I second the advice to check your insurance. It sounds like you may be really good candidates for IUI. And clomid can work for guys if it's a hormonal imbalance causing the sperm issues. 

JCM - fingers crossed for you as you head into IUI. So exciting! But maybe you'll get lucky this time around! 
I do work out. I run almost every day. I'm bad about weights and stuff, I should be better, but I miss running when I don't get to go! I like the 30 day challenges. I did the squat one, maybe I'll do one again! 

Ladders - fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated, sounds promising!

Curious - congrats on the house progress! That's awesome! We are just starting that process of looking for a place. It's exciting! I feel like a real grown up now. :haha: 

Lsd - sounds like a break is a good choice for now. We are pretty much back to NTNP since we figured there's no point in actively trying if we have such low chances of successful natural pregnancy. It's actually a bit freeing to not have to take my temperature everyday or even really pay attention to signs and stuff. I know I'll be back at it as soon as we start next steps with out doctor but for now I am enjoying relaxing!


----------



## ladders

So I got up this morning and obviously had to poas but I only have Internet cheapies. Definitely a line but very very faint so I'm just crossing my fingers it sticks, so hard when I don't know exactly when af due but I do know I'm 15sports today. 
Isd sorry for such a personal question but when you had your chemical when did your af come in relation to dpo. Just want to know at what point I can relax about that aspect. 
I'm so so scared, showed Dh and he just said let's ignore it and test again in a week. Funny how different that was to last time when we was both practically jumping off the walls


----------



## lsd2721

I really think this break for us will do us some good! We're not temping, no poas, nothing. Just NTNP. If it happens then it happens. :) It feels good not having to wake up same time everyday and take my temp! :) My husband was beginning to feel like a sperm donater instead of a hopeful father to be! So it's just the best time for us! 

Ladders, no worries. I'll be happy to answer any questions! I got my period within a normal time period. I will say it was a weird period! It was more like a brown blood and only lasted 3 days. However I didn't have a faint line! When you were finished bleeding did you poas again to make sure your line on the test was gone?

Owl, yay for moving! Well, not really. I hate moving. I moved 3 times in 3 years and it was just the worst. But finally moving into a house where you can change the colors of the walls and do WHATEVER you want with it feels great! :) We're looking into doing a renovation soon!

RforReal, how much longer do you have to wait for insurance to kick in?!

Dos, I'm so sorry that the results didn't come out so good but it seems like it possibly could be reversible or you have other options at least! It's not the end of the road for you! :)

MIskas, hopefully something happens for you soon! :)

JCM, 30 day ab challenge eh? WOW! I've started doing a bit of Yoga and I go for a walk every day but I am about ready to pick up my game and I've been thinking about doing some tae bo Billy Blanks dvd's. I'd really LOOOVE to loose 10 more pounds before the end of June! :)

Hope everyone is going to have a great weekend. We don't have anything planned on this side which is a great change! :) We've been so busy the past few weekends!


----------



## ladders

Yeah I had a negative hpt and then started opks and had over a week of negative opks before my positive so I know it's definitely not left over hormones. 
Think that taking a break will be good for you does help with the sanity!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh yay ladders! I really hope this is your rainbow baby. Thinking good, sticky thoughts for you.

:Hugs: Dos. I'm so sorry for the bad news. Try not to freak out too much until you get to talk to your doc. There's so many things they can do. 

JCM- I'm definitely hoping for some distractions. I need it! I do work out too, that actually helps me chill out. (After I didn't have a gym membership for a couple months DH assured me we'd always find room in the budget for it since I'm so much nicer to be around when I'm working out, lol.) I go to the gym 5 days a week or so and mostly do a bunch of different classes. Everything from Zumba to kickboxing to weights to spinning. I get bored so I like to do something new every day.

RForReal- I know, my DH and I keep laughing about the same thing. It's like we're grown-ups or something! Actually, I keep calling my dad with questions all the time, lol. Good luck on your hunt! 

lsd- So glad to hear your enjoying your break! A renovation sounds exciting. We have some of that to do before we move in :)


----------



## JCM

My husband bought a squat rack! Plus now the couch is moved out of our gym at the house...so I can't just eat snacks and watch tv in there anymore! Lol
Ladders!!! That's amazing! I hope it sticks!!
Lsd I don't know how you or any of you girls temp...lol it would drive me crazy and I would never be accurate. The dogs sleep with us, I have 4 step kids 50% of the time and I wake up so much in the middle of sleeping. Plus, my husband snores. Loud.


----------



## PDReggie

Hey everyone. I am still stalking everyone. Hoping some BFPs are on the horizon for all of you. Just a quick note to say that we had our gender scan today and are having a girl. But I have to go back in a month for another ultrasound because there may be a problem with the placement of my placenta. Hoping everything moves to where it supposed to be. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ladders

Just got a positive on clearblue digital so definitely a bfp! Just praying for a sticky bean. 
I'm feeling really neurotic about it so hoping just to stay on this thread talking to you ladies for a while if that's okay?


----------



## curiousowl

Wow ladders, this happened so fast! That's so great. So happy for you. I think I've mentioned this but my mom had me the first cycle after a MC. But stay as long as you want :)

Congrats Reggie! Aw, a girl, that's awesome. Hoping everything turns out okay for you. Let us know what happens.

Very cool JCM. My DH desperately wants a squat rack for the home gym. I'm neutral since I have my gym membership and since we're not planning to live in this part of the country for too much longer (despite buying a house now!), it's just one more thing to move.

As for temping, now that I have my evening Vitex dose straightened out (can't take it too close to bedtime or it gives me insomnia), I have no problems but I know it doesn't work for some people. I've always been a really heavy, good sleeper. Most nights I'm completely dead until the alarm goes off.


----------



## lsd2721

Wow, that did happen fast for you ladders! Congrats! :) Hope this one sticks for you! :)


----------



## JCM

Oh ladders I just teared up! I'm so happy this happened quickly for you. My heart broke last month. Please stay and chat! Hope you and your hubby have a relaxing nice weekend. 
Reggie a girl! How exciting! Hopefully your ultra sound is just fine. Good that they are being proactive. How are you feeling otherwise? 
Owl I need your energy and motivation! Funny that everyone seems to be moving/house hunting around me in my life. I'm trying to be caught up in everyone else's crazy lives so I don't focus too much on my own! Lol that trigger I had the other day worked exactly 36 hours later. I for sure felt ovulation cramps. I got some BD in but I better do it again tonight! : ) just in case you know...oh and ps I am so emotional this last 2 days. I'm a nightmare!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ladders, I hope this is it for you!

I haven't been around because we've been out of town and we were preventing last cycle. I just wanted to update on the vitamin B complex. I'm not sure it's lengthened my luteal phase, since I haven't sat down with a calendar yet. I didn't notice any spotting leading up to AF this month, and this period has been super easy, relative to other months. I've been taking Aleve for unrelated soreness, so that may have helped, but I haven't had any cramping or backache, and I always have at least one night when terrible backache keeps me awake.

I'll report on luteal phase once I do some math - it might have lengthened by a day or so. Or next month, assuming I don't get pregnant.


----------



## tuamora

Congratulations Ladders.....YAY


----------



## ladders

Started brown spotting, well it's like brown tinged cm so I'm really starting to worry its a chemical. Af was due Thursday and I'm still getting a positive hpt Saturday morning. Isd when you said you never got a faint line did you mean you didn't get a line at all or it was darker than a faint line? Sorry I'm just freaking out a bit


----------



## ladders

This is my test today, does it look too faint to be 16dpo?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tuamora

Looks good to me...BFP


----------



## RForReal

Wow ladders, congrats! Hope this one sticks for you! 

Reggie - a girl! so exciting! I hope everything gets worked out, I don't know anything about that but hope they can give some answers and easily correct it!

My insurance is all worked out, I just am waiting for my appointment on June 20th to discuss IVF. We had to wait until I was at my job awhile so I could take time off for the appointment. I hope that we can get started soon after my appointment in June, I'm really sick of waiting. Since it would take a miracle to get pregnant naturally, I feel pretty helpless with my future family in the hands of someone I have to schedule time with at least a month in advance. The limiting factor is that in order for FMLA to work for me, I have to be at my job for a year. But I don't think I'm at risk of that anyway.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ladders, that is awesome! Hope it sticks this time!!!

So now I'm just super confused.... Someone please look at the last 2 weeks of my chart... 

Owl, did you get a super spike? 

This am my temp was 97.69! Never been that high before.. Ugh, I'm defiantly calling the dr now... I was hoping to just start, but I had that one day of spotting, now nothing more....


----------



## ladders

Miskas I wish I could help but was never able to temp because of my work shifts. 

Dos did you hear back from the doctor about a plan? Hope your okay


----------



## curiousowl

Hi MrsK! I hope the Vit B helped out and keeps working. Good luck this cycle.

Yeah Miskas my temp has been super weird! I was hoping the low temps meant I might O or get AF but then it jumped .9 degrees overnight. I've never seen that. So weird. And all of these temps have felt accurate (slept well, wasn't too warm or cold, etc). So I have no clue. I guess it's just being screwy because of yet another anovulatory cycle.

Your temps to me look like the same kind of thing. Just that crazy up and down shit. But it was super high today. It's hard to tell without the last couple days but maybe you O'd? Give it a couple days. If you didn't I'm sure it'll drop again. Sorry AF hasn't come :( Definitely get Provera from your doc if you can. No reason to keep dragging it out. I'm giving this cycle 45 days, so 15 more, then I'm taking it.

I do like that FF is sticking to it's guns with you now 42DPO, lol.


----------



## JCM

RforReal, it's almost June 20th! Yay!!!
I'm not really a temper because I have no patience for it but you seems to be exactly like owl! I'm so sorry these cycles are happening for you. So annoying! 
Ladders, when will you get to go in and see so,done for confirmation? Are you still testing? 

Amf, I had my p levels checked and just waiting to make sure I ovulated ok after the trigger so I can stop these stupid birth control pills and let my period happen. My face is completely broken out along with my back (ew I know!) I feel like a high school boy going through puberty. : ( hoping for no cysts on Thursday at my ultra sound! Then I can go to Disneyland for the weekend and hopefully be getting over my period so I can have a real shot this cycle!


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys! Hope everyone is doing good! I've been pretty busy as of lately. Just now catching up! 

Ladders, I got a faint line and it started to get a bit darker but never got same as the test line. How is everything going?

MrsK, I hope your luteal phase does lengthen and good luck! :)

Miskas, anything new?! Going to doctors to get tested or pretty sure you haven't ovulated yet?

RforReal, glad you got something set up and can get going! Only a couple more weeks to go! Fingers crossed you can get started right away! :)

JCM, good luck at your ultrasound on Thursday! :) NO CYSTS! :) Disneyland sounds like a blast!

Owl, how is it all going? When do you start moving?


----------



## ladders

Jcm here you don't go in to see the dr for confirmation just make an appointment with the midwife and I provisionally have on at the end of June. Thinking I might pay for a private reassurance scan at 8 weeks if I make it that fair. 

Isd I'm doing okay, brown tinged cm disappeared so thinking either implantation or breakthrough as it was the four days I should have had af and maybe my lining extra thick as not had af following mc.

How is everyone else doing? Anyone coming to ovulation or in the tww?


----------



## curiousowl

Glad to hear no bleeding, etc ladders!

Things are moving right along, huh, JCM? That's great :) Have fun on your trip!

We had our home inspection this morning. It went pretty well. A few things to work out with the current owners but mostly all seems good! The timeline is a mess since we won't close until the end of the month, then we go to Australia for 3 weeks a few days later, then our lease is up August 1st, and in the meantime we need contractors to come in and fix a few things. Oh, and we go to an out of state wedding the first week of August! Not so sure how it's all going to work out but at least it's distracting me from my endless anovulatory cycles. I'm giving my body until the beginning of next month to O and then I'm making an RE appointment for when I get back from the August wedding (we also have another wedding to go to out of state in a couple weeks). But hopefully I will O (and get my BFP!) before it comes to that. Just trying to be positive :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck with the closing, Owl! And Ladders, I'm glad things are still looking good for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well. I still have a week or so until Go Time, so I'm enjoying the last little bit of relaxation.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I forgot you're going to Australia. You'll be going during their winter! What all do you have lined up to do? What cities will you be visiting?!


----------



## Bee Bee

Congrats Ladders!!! 

Owl- I might of missed it but have you gone to the doc yet? I stopped ovulating because of PCOS, not BC. Going off of BC can cause PCOS to come on. Might want to go and get that checked, just to be sure! 

AFM: My blood results came back and I do have an insulin resistance. My insulin is supposed to be 5 at the highest and its 16. So, I started on Metformin on Monday and my period also started (from Provera) on Monday. So, I'm hoping that by CD19 then I will have been taking Metformin long enough that I will be able to ovulate. I've also been trying to cut out carbs slowly since eating low carb should help as well. And by carbs I mean bad carbs, like sugar and bread and so on. But still will consume good carbs as much as possible. Also they tested my blood type and apparently I am A+


----------



## lsd2721

Bee, it might be worth looking into taking a supplement called Inositol for your insulin resistance. I've been taking it for 3 months now and it has seemed to help me. I ovulate on CD20 normally and just after two months I ovulated on CD16. My insulin resistance is actually not bad but I tend to produce more testosterone than normal. So I have been taking Omega 3's to help that as well. I have also cut out carbs, which has been hard for me because I LOVE bread! I try to eat meat and veggies mainly. But when I do want bread I buy the Ezekiel bread. I've lost a little over 10 pounds now just by changing my diet and taking those supplements! :)

Anyway, just wanted to share a website with you that has a bunch of different articles and talks about what foods are good and what foods are bad. She has an entire article on why people with PCOS shouldn't have dairy. I still have milk in my coffee but have taken out cheese and creams. Worth having a look if you'd like! I'll post the link of the Inositol article. 

Hope you find this helpful!

https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/supplements/inositol-and-pcos/


----------



## curiousowl

Sooooo... I think I ovulated! For real this time, lol. I noticed my OPK strips starting to get darker on Tues. They kept getting darker until yesterday afternoon when I got what was either positive or 99% there. (I can see the draw of digitals now!) It was lighter this morning and even lighter this afternoon. Evening tests don't work for me so I'll double-check tomorrow morning but I think that was it. I've been having tons of watery CM and this morning I had some weird cramping. Actually, I've felt like it was the first day of AF all day. Considering the only dark OPK I ever got before this was hours before AF started, that doesn't surprise me too much. I think for me the symptoms might be pretty similar. I've been forcing my poor exhausted DH to BD. I'd like to get in tonight and tomorrow too, just to be safe. We'll see. Fingers crossed FF agrees with me over the next couple days. Everything fits so just so hoping this is it. It'd also make me really happy if I did finally O that I didn't listen to my doctor when she told me to take Provera every 30 days.

Bee- Yup. I went to the doctor when I hit CD59 last cycle. I had a trans vaginal ultrasound and she said I didn't have any of the signs of PCOS. If I keep having screwy cycles and don't get a BFP I'm planning to go to an RE in a few months to make sure since I'm not sure how much I trust an Ob/Gyn to make that diagnosis. Good luck with the Metformin!

lsd- We're going to go to Sydney, Brisbane (where the conference DH is going to is), and Port Douglas (to go the Reef). In Port Douglas we're going to dive at the Reef. The tour I booked has both snorkeling and diving so I don't have to decide beforehand. We're also going on a trip up to the jungles north of there. We'll do normal touristy things in Sydney and we'd also like to rent a car and go out to the Blue Mountains since we love to hike. I'm also pretty into photography so I can't wait! I know it might be a little chilly in southern Australia but hoping it'll be nice on the east coast. Just so excited :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds good, Owl! I hope you're right!


----------



## ladders

Fx owl, I'll be checking your chart to see what it says! Good luck getting the bd in


----------



## curiousowl

I got crosshairs!!!! Real ones this time I think!! Well, sort of. FF thinks I O'd the same day as my positive OPK. I disagree since that was in the late afternoon and I had all kinds of crazy symptoms Friday morning. But close enough! 

You guys think this is real, right? That would be a huge coincidence to have an LH surge and not ovulate but have some randomly higher temps? After 5 months I'm kind of afraid to get my hopes up too much. Like if I get too excited it's going to go away. I did buy some FRER's yesterday though. Just in case. Mostly because we have a wedding to go to 2 weeks from yesterday and I want to know if I can drink. 

Anyhow, hope everyone's been having a great weekend :)


----------



## RForReal

Owl it looks real to me! So excited for you!


----------



## ladders

Looks good owl, and boy did you get some good bd in! I'm both impressed and exhausted looking at your chart he he


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you ladies! Starting to feel a bit more confident today and mostly thrilled to not have to take OPKs for a bit.

How is everyone else doing? Any updates? Anyone else in the 2ww with me?



ladders said:


> Looks good owl, and boy did you get some good bd in! I'm both impressed and exhausted looking at your chart he he

:blush: Haha, yeah... After 5 months of not Oing I was determined to not let this chance pass us by! DH decided I'd lost my mind but that it was easier to just go along with it than try to reason with me.


----------



## JCM

Awesome news owl!!! 
Hope everyone had a great weekend! My trip was good. Now I need a vacation from my vacation...I have another ultra sound this Friday to check on my cysts. Hopefully they are below 9! I think they will be since they were 28 and last week measured at 13. If they are smaller again I think I get to have a period and start my meds this next week! Longest wait ever but progress is good! 
My best friend since the 2nd grade found out she is pregnant this last weekend! So excited for her but she wasn't trying and just stopped her birth control a month ago! Lucky girl! While I wish it was me, I'm glad we get to have our first babies together! Well, hopefully if it happens for me in the next 9 months. Lol


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> Looks good owl, and boy did you get some good bd in! I'm both impressed and exhausted looking at your chart he he

Hahaha! I'm going to have to learn to read charts one of these days!

How are things going for you, Ladders? Still good? You've been on my mind a lot.

Owl, I hope all the activity pays off! And JCM, good luck with the cysts. Sounds like you're on the right track.

I'm headed towards O, so DH is at bat tonight and every other night til I ovulate. I keep forgetting to take OPKs, after my month off  I've resorted to leaving one on the edge of the sink waiting for me and hoping nobody other than DH and me unexpectedly uses our bathroom :dohh:

My brother's wife invited us to join them on a cruise in February, and of course we can't commit if we don't know if I'll be pregnant (most lines don't let you cruise past 24 weeks). I put off answering on the basis of having just spent a lot of money on vacation, after a little mental hemming and hawing about whether to just tell SIL that we're TTC. Got home, mentioned it to DH. He works with SIL and they're also friendly, and apparently he told her ages ago, so I could have just come out with it. I swear we need an "in the know" list...


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> Awesome news owl!!!
> Hope everyone had a great weekend! My trip was good. Now I need a vacation from my vacation...I have another ultra sound this Friday to check on my cysts. Hopefully they are below 9! I think they will be since they were 28 and last week measured at 13. If they are smaller again I think I get to have a period and start my meds this next week! Longest wait ever but progress is good!
> My best friend since the 2nd grade found out she is pregnant this last weekend! So excited for her but she wasn't trying and just stopped her birth control a month ago! Lucky girl! While I wish it was me, I'm glad we get to have our first babies together! Well, hopefully if it happens for me in the next 9 months. Lol

Welcome back! Crossing my fingers for you about the cysts. I so want for you to get to move forward!

Congrats to your BF. Can I hate her just the tiniest bit? :D Kidding! My best friend (also since 2nd grade!) got a BFP her first month too, though she hadn't been on the pill. Going to go see her and the baby next week on our way to a wedding. Can't believe he's already 6 months! I wanted to have our firsts a little closer together but fingers crossed I have a surprise BFP to tell her when we get there. I hope it works out the way you want! I'm sure it will.




MrsKChicago said:


> Hahaha! I'm going to have to learn to read charts one of these days!
> 
> How are things going for you, Ladders? Still good? You've been on my mind a lot.
> 
> Owl, I hope all the activity pays off! And JCM, good luck with the cysts. Sounds like you're on the right track.
> 
> I'm headed towards O, so DH is at bat tonight and every other night til I ovulate. I keep forgetting to take OPKs, after my month off  I've resorted to leaving one on the edge of the sink waiting for me and hoping nobody other than DH and me unexpectedly uses our bathroom :dohh:
> 
> My brother's wife invited us to join them on a cruise in February, and of course we can't commit if we don't know if I'll be pregnant (most lines don't let you cruise past 24 weeks). I put off answering on the basis of having just spent a lot of money on vacation, after a little mental hemming and hawing about whether to just tell SIL that we're TTC. Got home, mentioned it to DH. He works with SIL and they're also friendly, and apparently he told her ages ago, so I could have just come out with it. I swear we need an "in the know" list...

You should definitely learn! The stalking potentials are endless. I admit, I love it, lol.

That's too funny about your SIL. I have a similar problem except that DH has told absolutely no one so it's just me trying to remember who knows what version. There's the friend who knows all, the friend who knows I'm tracking but not trying, and the friend who knows I'm trying but not tracking. Sometimes I have to stop and think for a minute!


----------



## MgreenM

Hey Ladies.

I thought I would stop by and catch up on all that is going on. It sounds like there is some good stuff going on and some nice vacations!

Ladders: congrats! I wish you all the best and hopefully this one sticks!

A little update on myself: Life has just been really crazy and the hormones have been absolutely awful! I have gotten to the point where I will be going back on my anxiety/depression medication as I just can't take it anymore. Luckily, DH and my psychiatrist and OB have all been really supportive. Had our anatomy scan, we have a baby girl! Went for a fetal echocardiogram but they couldn't see everything because she was moving a lot and not in a good position so I go back on Thursday for a follow up and growth scan. That pretty much summarizes where I am at right now. 

I hope everyone had a good Monday!


----------



## lsd2721

OWL! YYYAAAAYYYY! :) 'Bout freakin time! :) You did get a lot of BD in! :) Good luck to you! :)

I believe I'm in the tww. Depending oh when I ovulated I guess. We didn't actually get a lot of BD because we've been so tired from working and going to water parks and such, lol. But we managed to do it a few times. We'll see. I believe I am going to keep up with not taking my temps and peeing to see if I am ovulating. We're just going to continue trying to BD every other day until CD25. I've really enjoyed not keeping up with it. It's a bit more relaxing and less stressful.

JCM, good luck on the cysts! :)

Mgreen, so good to hear from you! Congrats on the girl!

MrsK, have fun getting in some BD before the big O! :)

Ladders, how are you going?!


----------



## ladders

Jcm good luck for Friday we are all keeping fingers crossed for you and keep us informed. 

Mrsk and isd thanks for your thoughts, iv been okay, massively sore Boobs and Hpts now as dark as the control line and having a little bit of nausea morning and night but not sure if that's because house stuff causing stress but I'm happy with any symptoms because it makes me hope things are sticking. Getting a bit worried about the weekend as I was 6 weeks and 2 days when I first started bleeding and that's on Saturday which happens to be my birthday, just want to get past that mark and get to seven weeks safely. I know that it doesn't necessarily mean anything but I feel like it's a point I have to get past before I can start getting excited. 

Has anyone heard from dos? Hope she's doing okay 

Curious your chart looks great I can't stop checking it he he


----------



## curiousowl

MgreenM said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I thought I would stop by and catch up on all that is going on. It sounds like there is some good stuff going on and some nice vacations!
> 
> Ladders: congrats! I wish you all the best and hopefully this one sticks!
> 
> A little update on myself: Life has just been really crazy and the hormones have been absolutely awful! I have gotten to the point where I will be going back on my anxiety/depression medication as I just can't take it anymore. Luckily, DH and my psychiatrist and OB have all been really supportive. Had our anatomy scan, we have a baby girl! Went for a fetal echocardiogram but they couldn't see everything because she was moving a lot and not in a good position so I go back on Thursday for a follow up and growth scan. That pretty much summarizes where I am at right now.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Monday!

Awww, another girl! Congrats MGreen. I hope you're still liking your new job. Sorry to hear things have been rough but it sounds like you're doing what you need to do to be healthy for you and your daughter. A good mom already :) Keep us posted.




lsd2721 said:


> OWL! YYYAAAAYYYY! :) 'Bout freakin time! :) You did get a lot of BD in! :) Good luck to you! :)
> 
> I believe I'm in the tww. Depending oh when I ovulated I guess. We didn't actually get a lot of BD because we've been so tired from working and going to water parks and such, lol. But we managed to do it a few times. We'll see. I believe I am going to keep up with not taking my temps and peeing to see if I am ovulating. We're just going to continue trying to BD every other day until CD25. I've really enjoyed not keeping up with it. It's a bit more relaxing and less stressful.

No kidding, about time! Yeaaah, hopefully all our hard work pays off :haha: Here's to hoping you're in the TWW with me!




ladders said:


> Mrsk and isd thanks for your thoughts, iv been okay, massively sore Boobs and Hpts now as dark as the control line and having a little bit of nausea morning and night but not sure if that's because house stuff causing stress but I'm happy with any symptoms because it makes me hope things are sticking. Getting a bit worried about the weekend as I was 6 weeks and 2 days when I first started bleeding and that's on Saturday which happens to be my birthday, just want to get past that mark and get to seven weeks safely. I know that it doesn't necessarily mean anything but I feel like it's a point I have to get past before I can start getting excited.
> 
> Has anyone heard from dos? Hope she's doing okay
> 
> Curious your chart looks great I can't stop checking it he he

Haha, you and me both! I'm not entirely sure how accurate the numbers are since we've been running the AC occasionally and I've been temping at random times (lucky me apparently gets insomnia as a luteal phase symptom) but it does look pretty doesn't it :D If you ignore the first 30 days or so of course!

So glad to hear your tests are nice and dark. I'll be thinking of you this weekend! I can only imagine it's a little scary. I feel you on the house stress. I thought we were in the clear and now having appraisal issues.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> MgreenM said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I thought I would stop by and catch up on all that is going on. It sounds like there is some good stuff going on and some nice vacations!
> 
> Ladders: congrats! I wish you all the best and hopefully this one sticks!
> 
> A little update on myself: Life has just been really crazy and the hormones have been absolutely awful! I have gotten to the point where I will be going back on my anxiety/depression medication as I just can't take it anymore. Luckily, DH and my psychiatrist and OB have all been really supportive. Had our anatomy scan, we have a baby girl! Went for a fetal echocardiogram but they couldn't see everything because she was moving a lot and not in a good position so I go back on Thursday for a follow up and growth scan. That pretty much summarizes where I am at right now.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good Monday!
> 
> Awww, another girl! Congrats MGreen. I hope you're still liking your new job. Sorry to hear things have been rough but it sounds like you're doing what you need to do to be healthy for you and your daughter. A good mom already :) Keep us posted.Click to expand...

The job is still going well. A bit crazy this week, we got slammed with lots of new patients and just hard to keep up. Going to try to go to bed somewhat early tonight. Rx got called in tonight, I will have to go and pick it up tomorrow. I have spent this evening just cuddling with the dog- nice and relaxing.:thumbup:


----------



## JCM

My appt got moved to Thursday! A whole day sooner! Yay! I honestly think these cysts might be bursting or something. I'm having pains like O cramps. Fingers crossed that it's them leaving the building. Lol
Ladders, happy birthday week! I'm actually happy to hear about your symptoms. I feel like it puts MY mind at ease for a sticky bean! 
Mgreen, glad you and your hubby made a good decision together. Hope you start feeling back to normal really soon! I love cuddling with my puppies on the couch. So peaceful...even when they are jumping on my boobs and stomach. 
Lsd, you sound really relaxed this cycle! I bet it's a nice change. It was hard for me to stop monitoring myself but once I did, I was like wait...what day am I? 
Owl, your charts looks so good! I really hope this is your month! So exciting! 
MrsK good luck on lots of BD this week! Get lots of those swimmers waiting! Lol

I heard from Dos a bit ago...she is looking into having hubby see someone to help his count I think. I'm hoping it's an easy fix like ours was. Maybe she's taking an internet break but I'm sure she will be back! 
Oh, RforReal, if all goes well with my cysts, I may be in the 2ww while you are doing your RE appt! That's soooo soon! And I'm so excited!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ladders, everything sounds very promising! Glad you're getting nice dark lines. This chart might ease your mind a bit as your pregnancy progresses: https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=02&d=28&y=14

I think I may O earlier this month. I've already got EWCM and a little spotting this evening, and my OPK was getting darker. Maybe the B50 is doing its job.


----------



## MellyH

MrsK! I found you :D Fingers crossed for a timely ovulation!

This thread has obviously been going strong for awhile, but I wanted to pop my head in and say hi to MrsK - I'm 31yo, so I don't know if I can post  But we are trying for our first, this is my fifth cycle, testing on Sunday!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> My appt got moved to Thursday! A whole day sooner! Yay! I honestly think these cysts might be bursting or something. I'm having pains like O cramps. Fingers crossed that it's them leaving the building. Lol
> Ladders, happy birthday week! I'm actually happy to hear about your symptoms. I feel like it puts MY mind at ease for a sticky bean!
> 
> I heard from Dos a bit ago...she is looking into having hubby see someone to help his count I think. I'm hoping it's an easy fix like ours was. Maybe she's taking an internet break but I'm sure she will be back!
> Oh, RforReal, if all goes well with my cysts, I may be in the 2ww while you are doing your RE appt! That's soooo soon! And I'm so excited!

Yay JCM! I hope the pain is nothing serious. I've heard that cysts bursting are super, super painful so I would assume that O-like cramps probably wouldn't be anything bad. Keep us posted.

Thanks for the Dos update. She's been on my mind too. If you hear from her again let her know we're all rooting for her.




MrsKChicago said:


> I think I may O earlier this month. I've already got EWCM and a little spotting this evening, and my OPK was getting darker. Maybe the B50 is doing its job.

That's awesome news. You know what to do ;)




MellyH said:


> This thread has obviously been going strong for awhile, but I wanted to pop my head in and say hi to MrsK - I'm 31yo, so I don't know if I can post  But we are trying for our first, this is my fifth cycle, testing on Sunday!

Hey, I recognize you :D Welcome! Please join us. You're so supportive on the TWW thread, I think you'll fit in perfectly here. Fingers crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## curiousowl

Oh, also was going to add: I finally this morning got a temp after some good sleep, with the AC running. Still high. Then I fell back asleep for an hour and tested again and it was the exact same number. That makes me feel better about my other TWW temps being reliable. I'm relieved. I really think I O'd but I'm still a tiny bit nervous after the last few months.


----------



## MellyH

curiousowl said:


> JCM said:
> 
> 
> My appt got moved to Thursday! A whole day sooner! Yay! I honestly think these cysts might be bursting or something. I'm having pains like O cramps. Fingers crossed that it's them leaving the building. Lol
> Ladders, happy birthday week! I'm actually happy to hear about your symptoms. I feel like it puts MY mind at ease for a sticky bean!
> 
> I heard from Dos a bit ago...she is looking into having hubby see someone to help his count I think. I'm hoping it's an easy fix like ours was. Maybe she's taking an internet break but I'm sure she will be back!
> Oh, RforReal, if all goes well with my cysts, I may be in the 2ww while you are doing your RE appt! That's soooo soon! And I'm so excited!
> 
> Yay JCM! I hope the pain is nothing serious. I've heard that cysts bursting are super, super painful so I would assume that O-like cramps probably wouldn't be anything bad. Keep us posted.Click to expand...

I ended up in the emergency room with suspected appendicitis and was doubling over in pain when I had my ovarian cysts burst a few years ago. I had a laparoscopy to clear up the blood and debris and was fine within a few days. But yes, it was very painful and easily differentiated from ovulation or period cramps! They almost felt like contractions in the sense that the pain would peak in intensity and then fade for a few minutes, then peak again. If you are worried, do talk to someone though, anything that's enough of a red flag to make you worried seems out of the ordinary. 

Thanks for the welcome, curiousowl! Still cramping today. I swear I spend most of the TWW cramping, but I think it's only because I'm hyper-vigilant and paying attention to every. Single. Niggle! Otherwise I might not notice, the cramps are quite dull/light.


----------



## JCM

Oh yikes! The pain went away after some Advil and a heating pad. Thank goodness! I'm hoping I'm all clear for my iui start! 

Welcome!


----------



## MellyH

Good to hear, JCM. Take care of yourself!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Hi Melly! I'm 31, too, and they haven't kicked me out yet ;) How are things going for you?

I got in lots of baby nephew time this week. Just left my brother's after a day with SIL. We talked some about ttc, so I'm totally out of the baby closet with her now. She was wondering if she should hold on to baby things for me. It'll be nice to have her to talk to :)


----------



## lsd2721

MellyH! Welcome! :) You are just the right age! LOL I started the thread at 30 and I am now 31 ttc baby #1. I am on the 6th month and I have decided to not temp or do anything special this month. :) GL on testing sunday! :) I will be testing at the end of next week if the witch doesn't show!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi, I'm 30 (almost 31) and also ttc #1, this has been my first month ttc, had a bfn today :(


----------



## MellyH

Hi MrsK, things are going well. :D Yay for baby cuddles. 

lsd, it must be more relaxing to not be temping, etc. I hope it works out for you!

Fruitee, bummer :( Do you know how many days past ovulation there are?


----------



## RForReal

JCM said:


> My appt got moved to Thursday! A whole day sooner! Yay! I honestly think these cysts might be bursting or something. I'm having pains like O cramps. Fingers crossed that it's them leaving the building. Lol
> Ladders, happy birthday week! I'm actually happy to hear about your symptoms. I feel like it puts MY mind at ease for a sticky bean!
> Mgreen, glad you and your hubby made a good decision together. Hope you start feeling back to normal really soon! I love cuddling with my puppies on the couch. So peaceful...even when they are jumping on my boobs and stomach.
> Lsd, you sound really relaxed this cycle! I bet it's a nice change. It was hard for me to stop monitoring myself but once I did, I was like wait...what day am I?
> Owl, your charts looks so good! I really hope this is your month! So exciting!
> MrsK good luck on lots of BD this week! Get lots of those swimmers waiting! Lol
> 
> I heard from Dos a bit ago...she is looking into having hubby see someone to help his count I think. I'm hoping it's an easy fix like ours was. Maybe she's taking an internet break but I'm sure she will be back!
> Oh, RforReal, if all goes well with my cysts, I may be in the 2ww while you are doing your RE appt! That's soooo soon! And I'm so excited!

Yay! So excited to hear how your appointment goes. I feel like next Friday is so far away but I know it's not. You know, it's just hard when I've been waiting for this for so long!


----------



## RForReal

Welcome Melly and Fruitee!


----------



## Miskas mommy

hey ladies, just thought i would check in. af finally sort of came... working on a new cycle now. hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## dreamingmom

Hello everyone,

I am so excited to find this thread. I am 31 years old TTC since 7-13-13. So this is technically my 11th month. Around month 9 we found out DH had fertility issues and he had surgery to correct it, so I decided to think of this as month 1. I stopped charting and using OPKs for a while to try and distress while DH was in recovery. We planned to start up again tonight but now I am bleeding (ever so lightly). We have DTD a few times earlier this week but just for fun since we thought it was too early (I have about a 31 day cycle and O comes around day 18, today is day 16) I guess DTD is out of the question tonight but I'm not sure if it is my period two weeks early or if I O'd early and this is implantation bleeding.


----------



## northerngal

I did it!!! I got a BFP!!!!!! I wasn't going to test this morning but DH insisted I should. I've been having cramps all week and was sure AF was just around the corner. I used one of my cheapy online pregnancy tests this morning and saw two lines almost immediately which sent me into panic mode to find my "real" tests to confirm. I took THREE to confirm. I'm so excited but I'm doing my best to contain it as my period technically isn't due until tomorrow or Friday and ANYTHING can happen at this point. Definitely in unsafe territory, I just want a few weeks to fly by. I think I've peed 20 times today because I'm so paranoid my period will start and I'm nervous about seeing the dreaded pink streak so I just keep checking. 

As for symptoms - my boobs are SO sore. It's very different than PMS sore. It's a "deep" sore, not just tenderness on the outside and my nipples were burning for half the morning. I still have some cramps, some super bad gas pains (perhaps that's what I think are the cramps??), and I've been queasy all day but that could be the nerves. My face has also broken out in pimples like crazy. 

I prepared DH that anything could happen and not to get too excited. I'll be heartbroken if I miscarry, BUT I'm super pleased that both of our "parts" are in working order as that has been a huge stressor for me. 

I hope everyone out there is doing well :)


----------



## curiousowl

MrsKChicago said:


> I got in lots of baby nephew time this week. Just left my brother's after a day with SIL. We talked some about ttc, so I'm totally out of the baby closet with her now. She was wondering if she should hold on to baby things for me. It'll be nice to have her to talk to :)

Awww, yay! That's great that you have someone to talk to about this stuff IRL. And hand me downs are awesome :) I can't wait for baby time either, going to see the bff and her six month old next week. It so fun to see the babies we love.


Congrats northern. H&H 9 months to you.


Welcome Fruitee and dreamingmom! We're always happy to welcome new faces. Are you planning to start charting again, dreaming? So annoying that cycles can change whenever they want! Fruitee, not sure if you're using them already, but I totally recommend OPKs and (if it works for you) charting.


----------



## Fruitee

MellyH said:


> Fruitee, bummer :( Do you know how many days past ovulation there are?

Hi, I'm on about cd35 so I'm unsure at the moment, I'm sometimes irregular anyway :( just did a test with an ic and it was bfn again




RForReal said:


> Welcome Melly and Fruitee!

Thank you



northerngal said:


> I did it!!! I got a BFP!!!!!! I


Congratulations x


----------



## lsd2721

Congrats northern! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you! :)

Wow, so many new people. I am so excited! :) WELCOME!

Owl, how excited are you to be in the TWW?! :) I was thinking how excited I was for you today! haha When do you plan on testing?! I am waiting til after next weekend.

JCM, let us know how your appointment goes! :) HOpe all is well!

RforReal, your appointment is coming up soon! :) Not long to go now and you can get started on that well deserved baby!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Northern, congrats! So excited for you!

I need to update my ticker, but I'm putting myself in the TWW starting today. I suspect I ovulated overnight, but I can't be perfectly sure. I forgot to check my "positive" OPK yesterday for about half an hour, so it might have been inaccurate, but based on previous months and CM and such, I'm going with today as O day. Not like a day off makes a big difference.


----------



## MellyH

northerngal, CONGRATS on your BFP!! I understand being nervous, I'm sure I would be queasy too!! I hope it's a sticky one :D

Hi dreamingmom! When you were charting and OPKing, were you finding that you had a regular cycle?


----------



## JCM

MrsK I totally had baby time yesterday with my friends 9week old twin girls. I wanted to take one! Lol isn't that so fun to cuddle with them!? 
So, owl, MrsK, and lsd are in the wait...ladders is still hanging in there, Miskas finally got AF! Yay! I'm super excited for owl to have a proper tww. It was about time! 
Welcome to everyone new!
I had my appt this morning actually. The cysts are still a little big (10.3) but I will stay on the pill for another week (cause what's another week at this point right? Lol) and then get my period on the 20th. Thennnnn I can take clomid day 3 thru day 8, have a follicle check on day 9 and trigger and inseminate day 10ish/12ish. Whew. So it looks like the actual iui will be July 3 or 4th? Im getting excited! Of course I will BD as much as possible before and after but my RE says 3 days abstinence is good for iui day. So I'll do it a couple days before to make sure I have some guys waiting around in there. Come onnnn July!


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:



> Owl, how excited are you to be in the TWW?! :) I was thinking how excited I was for you today! haha When do you plan on testing?! I am waiting til after next weekend.

Oh my god, sooooo freaking excited, lol. I swear I have an urge to tell random people like the grocery store cashier or the Zumba instructor that "I ovulated!" :haha: Thus far I have managed to restrain myself though :D And thank you so much!

I hate to admit it but I kind of think I might start taking my cheapies tomorrow. I know it'll be BFN since I'll only be 7 or 8dpo but I also know I won't be disappointed. If this isn't my cycle, next cycle I'll control myself more but I've waited so long to take a pregnancy test I don't think I can wait another day! My plan is to wait though to take a FRER at 12dpo (next Wed), the morning we leave on vacation. It should be fairly accurate by then, right? Good for you for waiting!




MrsKChicago said:


> I need to update my ticker, but I'm putting myself in the TWW starting today. I suspect I ovulated overnight, but I can't be perfectly sure. I forgot to check my "positive" OPK yesterday for about half an hour, so it might have been inaccurate, but based on previous months and CM and such, I'm going with today as O day. Not like a day off makes a big difference.

Yay for O MrsK! You never know, but the one time I got a dark OPK and left it, it was exactly the same half an hour later as it was after 5 mins.


Miskas, I totally missed your post before. I'm so sorry you had such a shitty cycle but so glad it's over for you. I hope this one is better.


JCM, thinking of you today! Hope all is well.

EDIT: You posted as I was posting JCM :) Sorry they're still a bit big but you're so close! The beginning of July will be here in no time. Sounds like a great plan


----------



## JCM

Haha owl, tell the cashier! I'd shout it from the roof! I think you deserve to pee on a pregnancy test as early as you want! I'm really hoping for some bfp luck this month! I held those babies extra tight hoping they would rub off on me!


----------



## curiousowl

Haha, thanks for not judging me JCM :D DH looked at me like I was crazy and told me it sounded like a waste of money. I mean, thanks dear. If only he wasn't right... Ah well. I just told him I've taken so many damn OPKs that my day doesn't feel complete without peeing on something. (Sadly, I'm only half joking.)

What would I do without you ladies to confess all my crazy to?! Most people are just really confused as to why I'm in the best mood right now, despite the fact that we're having appraisal issues with the new house.

I'm already thinking positive thoughts for you JCM. You totally deserve this! I love the "baby dust from a baby" concept too. I'll have to try it with the BFF's baby next week if it's a no this cycle :)


----------



## dreamingmom

Owl, yes I plan on charting again I actually started again this morning hoping that my temp would give me some insight on why I am bleeding so early in my cycle. No luck though 97.53 that is the middle of the road for me not high or low and with nothing recent to compare it to it is just a number but hopefully I can see a shift in one direction or the other in the next few days. I have OPK but I don't think I'll start using that till next cycle since I am pretty sure I missed my O one way or the other.

MellyH, Yes my cycle is pretty regular maybe a few days off. I have been tracking my period on different apps even before I started TTC. So I went back as far as I could and counted the days of each, early this morning. My shortest cycle was 26 days and my longest was 35 days but over all it is about 30-31 days with O between day 16-18. 

I am still spotting today and the flow did pick up a bit but still panty liner territory and still more pink to dark pink then red. I just hate not knowing I'm fine either way since I didn't expect any chance of pregnancy so soon after DH's surgery but its just the not knowing and the fact that this shouldn't be my period that is driving me crazy. 

I keep trying to look at all the signs and things going on in my life hoping for an answer but nothing is adding up. My boobs are a bit sore but I also just got stiches removed from one 4 days ago so it is always sore. The stiches were for a skin cancer scare (it was benign) So I then wonder if the stress brought on my period although I always thought stress slowed down your cycle not sped it up. And then again I had a pimple last week, near my mouth. I usually get THE PIMPLE before or after ovulation and then before or after my period. So I doesn't tell me much other then I remember thinking "Hmm, this shouldn't be here yet."


----------



## curiousowl

You know, dreaming, this might make some sense. Yes, I've heard severe stress can delay O but I've also heard (and personally experienced) about it cutting a cycle short because your body gives up on O. The one time it happened to me was a really bad point in my life years ago. At the time I was having fairly regular 30 day cycles. I had my normal AF and then she showed up almost exactly 2 weeks later. I don't know for sure since I wasn't charting or anything but I really suspect that I never O'd. My cycles afterwards were normal again. So I guess I'd say call it AF and start charting for this new cycle. It could make sense too that the symptoms are off and the flow is weird since it's not a normal cycle.


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> MrsK I totally had baby time yesterday with my friends 9week old twin girls. I wanted to take one! Lol isn't that so fun to cuddle with them!?

Hey, she's got a spare! Just swipe one of hers  I'm seeing my nephew THREE whole times this week. I think this is a new record!



curiousowl said:


> Yay for O MrsK! You never know, but the one time I got a dark OPK and left it, it was exactly the same half an hour later as it was after 5 mins.

That's good to know. I forget them now and then and just assume they're accurate. Got negatives today, lighter in the evening than in the morning, so I'm pretty comfortable with labeling today O day. I only really track it so I know when I can test anyway.

I say go ahead and take a cheapie. They're cheap! I test way too early every month.

JCM, good luck with iui!

And I hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm pretty tired, so having trouble keeping everyone straight tonight


----------



## MellyH

So when will you start testing, MrsK?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Probably around 8dpo. I'm going to try not to take it seriously until 12 dpo, though ;)


----------



## Fruitee

Af arrived this morning for me


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry Fruitee :(


I'm currently 8dpo (though FF still says 9). BFN this morning on a cheapie. That's fine, I know it's still early. I really have had 0 symptoms other than the insomnia, which is finally a lot better. A little bit irritable, some skin breakouts but not much. But the BFN means I feel okay having a couple of drinks tonight when I go dancing :) 

I realized this morning that our property manager showed our rental house to some new perspective tenants yesterday while we were at work and unlike the last time he did this, this time I forgot to get all of my OPKs, 2 brands of pregnancy tests, and cup out of the guest bathroom medicine cupboard. Hopefully they didn't open it but of course they probably did :blush: Oh, and I also had the tests from the positive OPK progression that I got this cycle in there because I am a crazy pee stick hoarder. I mean those were wrapped up but still. Awesome :dohh:


----------



## MellyH

Argh, Fruitee, sorry :(

curiousowl, I'm giggling over here. I hope they didn't see them. :lol:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh no, Owl. All you can do is laugh, huh?

I usually have an Open Medicine Cabinet policy for guests - they all know if they need a tampon or something, no need to ask, just go hunting yourself. So now whenever I have someone over, I have to think about whether my giant stash of hpts and opks are going to be obvious. I don't think anyone would blink at a married woman having a couple of pregnancy tests lying around, but 20 of them, and a stack of ovulation tests, would be kind of telling ;)


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks curiousowl and mellyh 

Ha curiousowl your last post made me laugh


----------



## curiousowl

Dear temp, Please stop dropping .1 degree ever day. It's weird. Thanks, Owl.

How is everyone else's weekend looking? Any symptoms MrsK or lsd? Melly? Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing day!

You guys are right, I guess all I can do is laugh about my tests. I'm pretty embarrassed still though :D


----------



## MrsKChicago

Boobs are a little bigger than usual this time in my cycle, but I've eaten a lot of salt this week, so it's probably water retention. It's too early yet for real symptoms. Pretty relaxed about it so far this month, thankfully. I'm working with a friend on getting set up to sell crafts at a local farmers market starting in a couple weeks, so that's keeping my mind off ttc obsession.


----------



## RForReal

Hey ladies, how was everyone's weekend? We spent ours house hunting mainly. Beautiful weather for it! Looking forward to meeting with our RE on Friday! AF decided to come early this month but I don't know how early since I stopped tracking and all that. But it was a 23 day cycle and I'm typically 27-28. Weird. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Stalking all of you for updates!


----------



## JCM

RforReal, I'm counting down the days to Friday with you! That's my last birth control pill! I hope I never need these again. I'm the worst right now. Lol we have my step kids this week and they are so well behaved over here but are so awful to their mother! Mostly her fault since she has no rules and lets them do what they want. They have mastered how to turn it off and on between houses and it makes me sad so the last few months I've been trying to help her get them to do same behavior. Well that's worked out horrible I found out today because she hasn't been following through with anything! So basically I've been the mean parent when I don't have to be!!! Those kids are almost perfect at my home...soooo anyway, we are at dinner for Father's Day and the 4 year old tells me "Jen, when you're mad at me, my heart just breaks a little." I couldn't even collect words to say to her. She is the most honest child I've ever known! The oldest, will be 12 on Wednesday. She and some girls got into some social media trouble last week I guess...so she text me everything that happened. Apparently before they even got in trouble or caught for it! So I asked her today when I saw her, why did you text me and tell on yourself? She said because I felt bad and I had to tell someone and you're always the first person I think of. Ohhhh break my heart! Are we sure today wasn't Mother's Day? 5 more days of bcps. 8 more days til I start my clomid and that means about 15ish days til iui! I'm so pumped up! Plus, I'm ready for some BFPs soon!!!


----------



## lsd2721

Well, this is the week AF arrives or I get my BFP! :) Not really having any symptoms. I'm having a bit of sore boobs and have had a bit of cramping last night and this morning. Sore boobs means nothing now that since my miscarriage I have had sore boobs every cycle! So we'll see!

I'm glad to see everyone is doing good and telling VERY funny stories!

RforReal, I am so excited for you! :)

JCM, not long to go now! :)

Fruitee, sorry about af! Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## curiousowl

AF showed this morning :cry: I was holding out hope till the last second, even after my temp drop this morning, Googling "10dpo implantation dip". But there's no question now. The only consolation is that I know for sure I O'd, that I can see it in my chart and on OPKs. I'm still pretty heartbroken though. I knew getting to O was only half the battle but I was so hoping I'd get lucky this first cycle. Especially since I only had a 9 day LP. I'll try adding a B complex vitamin this next cycle. Hopefully it doesn't take me 5 months to O again. 

I'm just really sad that I don't have a BFP to show my best friend in person but at least we're going on vacation on Wednesday and I can squeeze her little one. And I know I can drink as much as I want (which is going to be a lot) at the wedding on Saturday. Hopefully our house stuff works out this week. I could use a win.

Thinking of you all the next few days and rooting you on! So many exciting things happening, I can't wait for all the good news.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aww, sorry to hear that, Owl :( I hope you enjoy not vomiting on your vacation, at least ;)


----------



## lsd2721

Aw, owl! I'm sorry! Now that you've ovulated once maybe it will remember to do it again! :)


----------



## wantbump

Hi can I join? I am also 30 and trying for number 1. Would be great to have buddies in the same age group trying for first baby!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Welcome to the club, Wantbump!

I took a look in the mirror before showering just now, and I swear my breasts are more veiny than normal. I'm pale as hell, though, so maybe I'm always veiny. I really wish I'd taken a before picture, but I didn't want a topless photo floating around out there. My breasts have been a bit sore, too, starting last night. It's the same feeling you get when you take off a slightly too small bra that you've been wearing too long, which was pretty accurate yesterday, but it's continued into today, and I haven't so much as looked at a bra. I really shouldn't read into things when I'm only 4 or 5 dpo...

I'll ask DH what he thinks when he gets home, but I don't think he's usually counting veins when I'm topless :roll:


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks you guys. MrsK, that made me smile on a day when I totally needed it :)

Welcome wantbump.


----------



## RForReal

Sorry owl! But glad to see you ovulated! Hoping this is the start of resetting your cycles!

JCM thanks! I can't wait to hear positive news from you too! Exciting!

MrsK too funny! I felt like mine were more veiny than normal this month too but AF came early for me. Hopefully it's a good sign for you! 

Welcome wantbump!


----------



## wantbump

Thanks ladies!

MrsK I just laughed out loud reading your post that was so funny! But I hear veiny boobs are always a good sign.

Curiousowl sorry AF came. I've been on this for so long but its never easy when I see AF!


----------



## dreamingmom

curiousowl said:


> You know, dreaming, this might make some sense. Yes, I've heard severe stress can delay O but I've also heard (and personally experienced) about it cutting a cycle short because your body gives up on O. The one time it happened to me was a really bad point in my life years ago. At the time I was having fairly regular 30 day cycles. I had my normal AF and then she showed up almost exactly 2 weeks later. I don't know for sure since I wasn't charting or anything but I really suspect that I never O'd. My cycles afterwards were normal again. So I guess I'd say call it AF and start charting for this new cycle. It could make sense too that the symptoms are off and the flow is weird since it's not a normal cycle.


Owl, I guess you were right. I kept holding out hope because my temp wasn't dropping and although my flow picked up, it never got heavy, but temp dropped yesterday and really dropped today. For some reason every once and a while I don't get the drop till the end of AF cycle. Anyway, I POAS just to be sure and it was a BFN. DH reassured me that it was still super early since his surgery and the doctor said to give it a few months before worrying, but its hard not to wonder and get a little ahead of yourself when your body throws weird symptoms at you. I guess in a way it worked out getting AF early. especially since I O late in my cycle. It's like hitting the reset button, now I don't have to wait as long to try again.


----------



## curiousowl

Well, at least you have a solid answer and can move forward. It's a new cycle, anything can happen :) Your DH is right. Good luck this month! If you have a FF chart feel free to share it if you want, some of us like to chart stalk.


----------



## ladders

I'm sorry af came for you owl but I really think this is the start of regular o'ing so I'll be stalking your chart


----------



## MellyH

MrsK, sore boobs was my only 'different' symptom this cycle!


----------



## MrsKChicago

When did they start getting sore, Melly?

They're still sore today. Not super sore, just a little sore. My lower back is a bit sore, too. It's really hard not to take this seriously...


----------



## curiousowl

MrsK, that sounds exciting. Fingers crossed for you.

How are you ladders?! Everything still going well?


----------



## dreamingmom

curiousowl said:


> Well, at least you have a solid answer and can move forward. It's a new cycle, anything can happen :) Your DH is right. Good luck this month! If you have a FF chart feel free to share it if you want, some of us like to chart stalk.

I have FF chart on my phone but I don't know how to share it. I use the free version can you still share with that or does it have to be the full version?


----------



## lsd2721

Well, it looks like my period is on its way. Good bit of spotting today!


----------



## wantbump

Sorry Isd :(


----------



## ladders

Sorry to hear that isd that's rubbish, stupid af.

Owl I'm doing okay but tiredness and nausea kicked in since Sunday and man it hits you like a train! in a way it's quite comforting as I'm hoping it means my hormones are strong and this one is sticking. Got past the mark I got to last time so it's nice to be past that although I know it doesn't guarantee anything it makes me feel a bit better


----------



## wantbump

Congrats Ladder! Wish you healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## islandnikki

hi its nice to meet you.. i am a newbie also 30 dh is 33 and i recently found out that i have pcos.. i do have af every month and ovulate most months but dh and i have been ttc#1 for 6 years with 1 known pg that ended in mc..

i was put on clomid 100mg which i am starting tonight.. kmfx for a bfp.. 

good luck to u..


----------



## RForReal

Welcome island!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Owl, at least you know you O'ed thats positive!!! 

Mrs K sounds promising! 

Lsd Bummer... :( 

Welcome new ladies!! 

Not much new here.. however DH dropped on me the other day with "can you buy me some bananas and pomegranate juice.. i read online it helps boost sperm count".. My jaw about hit the ground...


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's wonderful, Ladders! I'm sure the nausea is a good sign, unpleasant as it must be.

I asked DH if he thought my boobs were veinier, and he said he didn't know, maybe. Which is about how I feel. There's one big vein that I know is always there that looked a little more prominent tonight. They're still sore, as is my lower back on and off, and now I have that weird not quite cramping heaviness that I get right before AF. It's never shown up a week early, so I'm crossing my fingers that it's a good sign, and not just loads of progesterone messing with me. I'll test in a few days.


----------



## lsd2721

Y'all, all I want to do today is cry, cry, cry. I have been so upset and emotional for the past few weeks. It's first full day of the first day of my period. My best friend had her baby yesterday (which I'm so happy for her, but I also want that to be me!). It's been six months since my miscarriage. All I seem to be doing is asking myself what is wrong with me?! Why can't my body make a baby yet?!

To be honest it was a bit of a chore just to BD these past six months. I had to BEG and BEG. You'd think that once the woman said let's have babies and the husband is on board he'd be all over her. NOPE. I also found out why two weekends ago. He cheated on me two years ago. He's been afraid every since that I would leave him. Divorce him and take our children. We've had lots of discussions since then and everything is fine. We're not getting a divorce. I still trust him and I am happy with him. Since he's told me we've been in such a great place. I can tell he's happier now. I can see now that he has been beating himself up about it and how so much more supportive he was and has been.

So, this month, we'd thought we'd take a break and get back to sex being about us and going "back to basics" really. I was secretly hoping that being more relaxed about it and going through these things would give us that baby!

I know it is first day of my period, so hormones are probably going crazy which is why I am so sad today and can't seem to think positively about this at all.

Thanks for letting me vent! I just needed to let it out.


----------



## curiousowl

Dreaming, yup you can share the free version. But you might need to access it on your computer to get the link. But you just use the same log-in as for the app. 

Glad to hear you're not feeling well ladders :D

Hey there Miskas! Isn't it the best when the men get involved? :)

Welcome, island. 

lsd, so sorry to hear about AF. And wow. That must have been pretty intense to hear. So glad you shared and to hear that you guys are in a better place. Honesty is so important. I hope things continue to just get better and better. You deserve that. And I know you'll get your baby soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Big hugs, LSD.


----------



## JCM

Welcome to more newbies!!!
Oh lsd you are having a rough couple of weeks for sure! So sorry everything's a mess! I know how you feel about the bd chore thing though. Plus being so emotional. Some days I wonder if my husband will just run away. I'm glad he was honest with you. It seems you guys have a positive attitude about it all. Good for you. He truly sounds like your best friend. 
My best friend ended up having a miscarriage so that was tough. She said I don't know how you do this every month, such a roller coaster of emotions. I said let it out honey! She is doing better. Just emotionally drained.
Owl, I for one am super mad at your flow!!! But I agree with everyone. You ovulated and this is a step in the right direction! I love looking at your chart from last cycle. So beautiful! Lol
Miskas, I loved your story. It feels good when your partner obsesses a little with you. It makes me not feel so crazy!
Mrs.K now I can obsess over you! Lol I hope you keep getting symptoms! Maybe some morning sickness or metal taste in your mouth? Lol it sounds awful to wish these things on you!
Hey Ladders! Glad to hear you're feeling bad! : ) but hope you get more comfortable and adjusted soon!
I miss you, Dos!

As for me...just waiting to stop taking birth control. 3 more pills! I'm actually excited to report to you all next Wednesday after I start clomid on Tuesday. I just hope I don't produce too many eggs and they have to cancel my iui...hoping for a normal amount that doesn't lead to octomom scariness! Yikes!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sadly, nothing really firm yet, JCM. Just high progesterone stuff, which could be significant or could just be my body being a jerk. I have at least a couple days before I'd likely feel anything HCG related, I think. So weird, hoping I'll start throwing up...


----------



## dreamingmom

lsd, I totally know what you are saying about men. My DH wanted to start trying before our wedding last summer but I told him I didn't want to be pregnant until after the wedding(little did I know how hard it would be). Anyway, since he was the one pushing me for an early start I know he is ready and 100% on board. We'll BD throughout the month to make sure it doesn't become a chore, but when I need us to BD like bunnies during my O window he doesn't seem interested. I try to explain to him that we only have this brief window but it doesn't seem to get through to him since he makes comments other times of the month like "I think this one was it." when I know, nope its not possible right now. Sometimes I think it would be easier to make a baby if we could just take the men out of the equation. LOL


----------



## wantbump

omg dreamingmom that is the best thing to say yet! If I could take the men out of equation I probably would've had two babies by now, at least! I have been pushing pushing psuhing my hubby for 3 years and now after I turned 30 he is finally ready! I even had a lap done for endo 1.5 years back and my doc told me to aggressively try back then but no, he wasn't ready. Now that he is ready he's being very sweet but let's see how long that lasts


----------



## MellyH

MrsK - I know what you mean, I almost threw up twice on the way to work around 8DPO and I was like "Yuck. Yay?! Yuck!"


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks guys for being supportive! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Um. Okay. I am having the craziest shit here, you guys.

So, as you can see on my chart my temp went back up after that dip on Monday, back to my post-O temps (and actually today's might have been even higher except I had to temp 2.5 hours early to catch an early flight- the number on my chart is not adjusted.) I had true light bleeding on Monday, enough to need a small tampon, that tapered off to spotting Monday night. Tuesday morning I spotted, then the rest of the day nothing. This morning (Wednesday) I took a FRER, expecting to see nothing, just because things had been so weird. Well, it was positive. A very faint positive but no mistaking it. How that is even possible after light bleeding I don't understand. But I've had some light spotting (more tinged-CM than anything else) all day today. So chemical pregnancy, maybe? I'm praying this baby sticks around but I don't think it's looking that good with all this blood. And my test was so faint I think for 12dpo. Though maybe at 2 days post-implantation that's to be expected? I don't know. I've been freaking out all day, excited, but afraid to even think about it too much in case. I'm honestly shaking as I type this. I'm going to test again with FMU tomorrow to see if it's any darker and other than that I know it's just a waiting and seeing game. Think good thoughts for me? I'm pretty freaked out.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope this is it for you! Tons of women get some bleeding in the first month and it's not a bad sign. They say it's usually only a bad sign if there's bad cramping too. Keep us updated!

The temperature dropped sharply while I was out, and omg, my poor nipples. They haven't been particularly sensitive otherwise, but this cold is the worst.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks MrsK. I've had some cramping but they were only bad on Monday. They've mostly been dull or pulling-feeling since then.


----------



## MgreenM

curiousowl said:


> Um. Okay. I am having the craziest shit here, you guys.
> 
> So, as you can see on my chart my temp went back up after that dip on Monday, back to my post-O temps (and actually today's might have been even higher except I had to temp 2.5 hours early to catch an early flight- the number on my chart is not adjusted.) I had true light bleeding on Monday, enough to need a small tampon, that tapered off to spotting Monday night. Tuesday morning I spotted, then the rest of the day nothing. This morning (Wednesday) I took a FRER, expecting to see nothing, just because things had been so weird. Well, it was positive. A very faint positive but no mistaking it. How that is even possible after light bleeding I don't understand. But I've had some light spotting (more tinged-CM than anything else) all day today. So chemical pregnancy, maybe? I'm praying this baby sticks around but I don't think it's looking that good with all this blood. And my test was so faint I think for 12dpo. Though maybe at 2 days post-implantation that's to be expected? I don't know. I've been freaking out all day, excited, but afraid to even think about it too much in case. I'm honestly shaking as I type this. I'm going to test again with FMU tomorrow to see if it's any darker and other than that I know it's just a waiting and seeing game. Think good thoughts for me? I'm pretty freaked out.

My cousin had a totally normal period, got a BFP and when she went for her ultrasound she was a month ahead of where she thought! So it is not impossible! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## ladders

Owl I had light brown spotting for the four days I should have had af and I was convinced it was the start of af but now thinking either breakthrough bleeding or implantation. My hpt on the day af was due was super super faint too. Keep us informed that's so exciting! 

Isd so sorry to hear your having a rough time, wish there was something we could say to make you feel better. Sending big hugs


----------



## RForReal

Owl so exciting! Keep us updated! Hope this is your BFP!


----------



## wantbump

Good luck owl you're in my thoughts!


----------



## RForReal

Lsd so sorry you are having such a rough time. Sometimes you just need to have a down day and cry, you've been through a lot and it's so normal to feel sad or overwhelmed. This process is so much more frustrating than I ever imagined. But that's why we are here, to support each other. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## JCM

OWL!!! Yes! I feel like how you explained it makes sense. 12dpo/implantation! I can't wait for you to test in the morning!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck ladies.

Isd, I'm sorry you are having a sad, as my office neighbor says. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know.

Owl, fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys so much. I can't tell you how much the support means to me. ladders, I really appreciate hearing that your test was faint too.

The spotting has stopped, knock on wood, and my temp was still up but the test this morning wasn't any darker. I know HCG takes 48 hours to double but I'm still really, really worried. We'll see tomorrow morning. If it's the same again I'll call my doctor, try to get in first thing Monday.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Owl FXed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

MgreenM said:


> My cousin had a totally normal period, got a BFP and when she went for her ultrasound she was a month ahead of where she thought! So it is not impossible! Hope this is it for you!

Yep, same thing happened to my friend back in Australia, she ended up being a month ahead of where she thought she was - she even mentioned that her 'period' was lighter than normal. It's definitely not unheard of for people to keep getting regular 'periods' throughout their pregnancies! Helps explain some of those "I didn't know I was pregnant" people. :lol:

So, FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## lsd2721

oh, wow, OWL! :) Very exciting! FXed for you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

This isn't pregnancy news, but I'm so excited, you guys. I hate my job. Hate hate hate hate hate. The only redeeming quality is the flexible schedule outside of tax season. Haaaaaaate.

I finally reached my limit, and I have a friend who does a work from home thing rating webpages as a second job. I asked her the details, and you can do up to 20 hours/week, which is not too far off from what I work out of season, but I can do it from home instead of doing it from 2.5 hours away. The work looks kind of mind numbing, but so are taxes... I took their tests, and I just heard back that I passed the last one! I'm so excited! I can quit my shitty job that I hate, and I'll have some income when we have a baby that I can actually keep up with, instead of just having to quit and be poor like I expected. Happy happy happy!

I've been nervous about drinking this cycle for some reason (I'm usually willing to drink moderately during the TWW), but I might have to open the champagne tonight.


----------



## JCM

Awesome news MrsK! Now you can be home all of the time with a baby! Hooray! A little champagne won't hurt! As I type this I'm thinking about a margarita! : )


----------



## RForReal

Congrats MrsK! Sounds awesome!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay MrsK! That's super exciting. I might be asking you about that one of these days :) I love my job but I do want to be home when I have a baby, at least for a little while.

Nothing much to report here. Only 1 small amount of pink spotting all day. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning. I have essentially no symptoms, besides peeing all the time, which is weird for me. Also irritable but that's not surprising, all things considered. I keep oscillating between being sure this is going to work out and convinced I'm going to miscarry any second. I just want to know. Especially if it's not going stick I'd like to get it over with so we can move on. My best friend gave me the FRER left from her pack when she conceived her son last year (who is soooo cute and I just want to steal) so hopefully it's a lucky test. I feel like I could use a little luck right now! I do know if this isn't meant to be I will never test early again. I mean, I didn't know it was early but this is too heart-wrenching. 16dpo for me from now on.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm keeping everything crossed for you, Owl! Except my legs - I am trying to have a baby here ;)

I've been peeing all day. Could be something, but sometimes I just have days when I pee a lot. I'm going to try testing tomorrow morning, but I doubt I'll see anything yet.


----------



## MellyH

MrsK, that's awesome news about the new job. Congratulations!

curiousowl, what a rollercoaster. Big hugs and baby dust!!!


----------



## curiousowl

:haha: That's hilarious MrsK. You crack me up!

Seriously Melly, I know, right?!

So this morning's test was slightly darker. Even DH was like, huh, yeah maybe it's a little darker. But still sooo faint. But I took a digi and it came back positive. I don't think DH truly believed me until he saw the words. Even I'm a little in shock, though I know a line is a line. I'm attaching the picture. This is the darkest FRER yet. Pretty faint, right? That still concerns me and I'm not getting excited yet. I'm going to try to get some blood draws or something, hopefully get an early ultrasound before we leave for Australia on the 2nd. The crazy part of my brain is worrying about an ectopic since I've heard women talk about lots of spotting and faint tests.

Having some cramping this morning but nothing too intense. 

Anyhow, I will stop spamming you guys with this. Thank you for being so patient with me! I hope you won't mind if I stick around here for a while, going to pregnancy boards means getting excited and things feel so scary still.
 



Attached Files:







photo1 (2).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wantbump

Hi Owl as you heard a line is a line! And 14dpo is still early for dark lines for many. Try to enjoy this time and not stress :) Congrats! Healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## MellyH

I can definitely see that line, and you can't argue with the digi!

Where are you going in Australia? That's where I'm from! I hope you have a great time :D


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, I took a digital when I had the chemical and it came up negative while my frers were still showing positive! This is a good sign!

Mrs k. So excited for you! Sounds like a good gig!

So my period has been cut short. No bleeding today except a bit of brown spotting. I'm getting really nervous. I'm at the 7th month past my miscarriage. Should my periods be closer to normal now?! I'm considering going to doctor and going ahead and getting tested. Since I have pcos I was told to go in after 6 months if I hadn't conceived yet. Although that was told to me by my GP and not my OBGYN.

The good news is my periods have shortened down to 31 days and ive lost another 5 lbs!


----------



## ladders

Owl this is my line at 16dpo and I was spotting too, it's super faint and it's an extra sensitive one albeit an intenet cheapie. 
I'm so happy for you
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140530-WA0000.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsKChicago

Owl, that's definitely a normal line! I was shocked at how faint most positive tests are when I started looking online, but that looks like a good line based on others I've seen. And those digitals aren't too sensitive. So excited for you!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, geez, I was so excited about Owl I forgot to mention, tested negative this morning. Not too significant at 8dpo and would have been a bad night to tell DH anyway since we have a friend coming over. Will try again in a couple days.


----------



## MellyH

lsd, yeah, maybe time to talk to someone? Congrats on the weight loss though, that's awesome!


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks Melly! I am going to take a pregnancy test, just to make sure, but I'm positive it will come up negative and then I will call and make an appointment with my OBGYN.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, lsd. I hope your doctor can help if it's not a sneaky pregnancy.


----------



## JCM

Owl I think it's safe to be excited now!!! Hope you're feeling good today. Maybe see an RE lsd? Can you go straight to that? Or does your insurance require referrals? 
Oh MrsK you make me laugh! 
Today is my last day of BCP. I'm so happy and I'm going to celebrate with lots of sangria! : )
RforReal I'm excited for your appt!!

Oh, and owl you stay here as long as you want! I feel like our little group must stick together after all of these months/cycles together!!


----------



## wantbump

lsd congrats on the weight loss! I have PCOS too it's a bummer. I went back recently after a long time and my PCOS seemed to subside. You should go see someone if it's been 6 months maybe you'll get some good news!

I have been on metformin from this month and I lost 4 pounds while on it!


----------



## MgreenM

congrats Owl!!!!!! so happy for you!


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys so much! You may have saved mine and DH's marriage, giving me other people to obsess at :D




MellyH said:


> Where are you going in Australia? That's where I'm from! I hope you have a great time :D

Oh, I didn't know that! We are going to Brisbane, up to Port Douglas to go to the Reef, and to Sydney. Work is sending DH to a conference in Brisbane and then we decided to extend it into a vacation. If I am still pregnant I will be snorkeling and DH will dive.




lsd2721 said:


> Owl, I took a digital when I had the chemical and it came up negative while my frers were still showing positive! This is a good sign!
> 
> So my period has been cut short. No bleeding today except a bit of brown spotting. I'm getting really nervous. I'm at the 7th month past my miscarriage. Should my periods be closer to normal now?! I'm considering going to doctor and going ahead and getting tested. Since I have pcos I was told to go in after 6 months if I hadn't conceived yet. Although that was told to me by my GP and not my OBGYN.
> 
> The good news is my periods have shortened down to 31 days and ive lost another 5 lbs!

You know I'm so sorry for your chemical but thanks so much for sharing that, that is reassuring. Definitely test since clearly I am proof, if things seem weird, you never know! But that's awesome about the shorter cycles. Definitely see your Doc if you feel ready. It can't hurt, right?




ladders said:


> Owl this is my line at 16dpo and I was spotting too, it's super faint and it's an extra sensitive one albeit an intenet cheapie.

Wow, that is faint, you're right! That makes me feel a little better, thanks for sharing.




MrsKChicago said:


> Owl, that's definitely a normal line! I was shocked at how faint most positive tests are when I started looking
> online, but that looks like a good line based on others I've seen.

It's so weird because you always see these crazy dark lines at 11 or 12dpo. I can only guess that maybe some people aren't 100% on when they O'd and some people implant early. I'm pretty sure I'm only 4 days post-implantation so I know that makes a difference.

Sorry about the negative test today :( Lame.




JCM said:


> Owl I think it's safe to be excited now!!! Hope you're feeling good today.
> 
> Today is my last day of BCP. I'm so happy and I'm going to celebrate with lots of sangria! : )
> 
> Oh, and owl you stay here as long as you want! I feel like our little group must stick together after all of these months/cycles together!!

Thanks JCM! I'm not going anywhere for a while :) Some PMS symptoms today but my best friend said that's exactly how she felt with her BFP and now she has a 6 month old. We had cautious hugs today. I only told her because we were there but all other family and friends will have to wait until I feel more confident. Except the friends who are going to this wedding with us tomorrow. Pretty sure they're going to figure it out since we've been talking about how much we were going to drink at this wedding for months!

Congrats on the last day of the pill! Definitely enjoy your drinks! I have a very good feeling that shortly you're not going to be able to do that for a while :D


So, I called my doc this morning and they suggested I come in at the end of next week (Thurs or Fri) for a blood test and an early ultrasound. That sounds early to see anything so I asked to push it back to July 2nd (a week from Tues), when I'll be 5 weeks and 5 days, the same day we leave on our trip. I'm not sure what the right choice is though. If my blood test is low, I'd be able to get in for another draw before we left if I go in earlier, but I might not see anything unless I go in later. I'm also (neurotically) worried about an ectopic and I guess we have to cancel the trip if they figure that out at either time point and there's more likely-hood of being sure about that if I go in later. I don't know what the right choice is. I might just leave it where I have it since I don't want to take even more time off work right now and I'm off that whole day.


----------



## trumpetbeth

They like to take your blood two times 48 hrs apart. They check to see of your hcg is doubling and seeing if your progesterone levels are ok. 

My progesterone was not ok but my hcg was doubling correctly so they put me on progesterone supplements right away. I went really early to the doctor and I am glad I went.


----------



## RForReal

Congrats owl! So exciting! 

Had my appt this morning and things went well. We are moving forward with IVF but still have to meet with two different genetic counselors before we can get started. He said I need to get on the pill for a month before we start so I will likely start that next cycle or the following. I have to get genetic testing too so they know if I have a translocation as well. Wouldn't that be bad luck? 

It was a little draining honestly. I thought that my DH and I had pretty much agreed and decided on things but he seemed like he had reservations about it. I think we are okay now but it just came as a surprise. There are so many ethical concerns around IVF and we are struggling with how to handle them all. Very draining indeed. So now I am just enjoying my wine and relaxing.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Owl i am so happy for you!! you will be a great mom. HH 9 months, and please stick around with us if you like. 

i think i should be committed... i just agreed to DH to get another puppy... 
we are going to pick her out on Sunday.


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck MrsK! So glad to hear things are moving along. Definitely keep us posted. It sounds intense.

Aw, miskas! What kind of puppy? You have to share pictures.


----------



## JCM

RforReal, I know how you feel! Overwhelming!!! I will say, it's nice to have some (your RE) that obsesses over your stuff as much as you do. It's their job and plus, they're professionals so you actually get answers from them instead of googling until your mind goes numb! : ) my RE is awesome and I hope you have the same experience. Sounds like a plan is in motion!!!


----------



## Babarooskie

Hi Ladies! It' been a while since I've written.... Just a recap of my story- hubby and I have been TTC for #1 since February with no luck. However, I am currently 3 days late! Eek! I'm never late and have always been blessed with regular cycles. So, I took a test today and it came out negative. Boooo. 

I'm going to retake test again on Monday and see what happens (if I don't get my period). Symptoms as of right now: Fatigue, tender breasts, a little nausea and still have a little cm. I don't want to get my hopes u because of all the negative tests in the past, but it's bugging me because I'm 3 days late! I've been wearing a pad on my underwear for 4 days now thinking AF is going to show her ugly head. That's how doubtful I'e been. Anyway, we shall see.... I'm crossing my fingers, eyes ad toes.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh. Frequent peeing has kicked in with a vengeance. I got into bed to read about 2 hours ago, and I've already gotten up to pee 3 times, and I have to pee again  This better be pregnancy, because if it's not it's gonna be the mother of all UTIs... I'm really tired, would be nice to be able to get some sleep tonight...


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> Ugh. Frequent peeing has kicked in with a vengeance. I got into bed to read about 2 hours ago, and I've already gotten up to pee 3 times, and I have to pee again  This better be pregnancy, because if it's not it's gonna be the mother of all UTIs... I'm really tired, would be nice to be able to get some sleep tonight...


MrsK- I have had that the whole time! It is annoying! Take naps when you can! I find that when I work on staying hydrated, it's actually a little bit better (I know, not what you would think!).


----------



## MrsKChicago

Omg, you guys, we did it! BFP on Wondfo and FRER this morning! We're both terrified and excited. DH said he wants to shout it from the rooftops despite the terror, but I'm going to wait until at least till I miss a period to tell even the couple people I'm willing to tell early.


----------



## ladders

Ahhhh congratulations Mrsk!! That's wonderful news. 
What a great week for our group!


----------



## PDReggie

MrsKChicago said:


> Omg, you guys, we did it! BFP on Wondfo and FRER this morning! We're both terrified and excited. DH said he wants to shout it from the rooftops despite the terror, but I'm going to wait until at least till I miss a period to tell even the couple people I'm willing to tell early.

Congrats!


----------



## PDReggie

Also, congrats owl! I just saw that I missed your news!


----------



## MgreenM

woohoo! congrats MrsK!


----------



## MrsKChicago

We're heading to brunch with my brother and sister in law. It's gonna be so hard to not say anything.


----------



## wantbump

MrsK what an awesome news! Congrats!!


----------



## JCM

MrsK!!! You are having the best week ever! Congrats!!! So exciting!


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> MrsK!!! You are having the best week ever! Congrats!!! So exciting!

I know! It's like everything's coming together just right! My friend and I are starting a craft booth at my local farmers market a week from today, too. It's more excitement than I can handle! :happydance:


----------



## RForReal

Congrats MrsK! So exciting!


----------



## curiousowl

MrsK, I'm so happy for you! I needed that news today. Congrats. You should share your tests!

My temp plummeted today at 16dpo and I started bright red bleeding. It's still fairly light but I know this is it. I had a bad feeling from the moment I tested positive, nothing felt right. I didn't test today but my lines from 12-15dpo didn't darken much at all and it was lighter at 15dpo than 14.  Other than the faint shadow I got on a Wondfo at 12dpo, I never got a positive on another one. Whenever the bleeding stops I'll probably use one last FRER to make sure I'm testing negative but I'm just riding it out now. I'm pretty crushed. It was just long enough for me to start to get excited, despite the bad feeling. Didn't help that I was on Amtrak when I started bleeding and still had to get through a long subway ride after that, then a plane flight. DH is being amazingly supportive but he's mostly excited that not only did I O, but we proved I can get pregnant. I'm sure I'll feel that way too, maybe in a couple days. I wanted this ball of cells so bad :(


----------



## wantbump

Curiousowl I don't know what to say other than I'm really sorry and hope you feel better soon thinking of the positives that your DH is happy about.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, Owl, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## MellyH

Oh sweetie, how crushing. :( I understand your husband's point of view but dude, not right now. Big, squishy internet hugs. I wish there was something else I could do. :( :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Really really sorry owl, my dh was exactly the same after my mc, after he got over the initial upset he said he felt better than before as now he knows it's possible. Took a long time for me to feel a bit the same but they are right. I'm thinking about you.


----------



## MgreenM

so sorry owl!


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry owl. :hugs:


----------



## JCM

No! Owl, I'm so sorry. I hope you're doing something relaxing today. Your husband sounds awesome. Big hugs!


----------



## dreamingmom

Sorry Owl, keep thinking positive thoughts nature has let you know it is possible but it just hasn't found the perfect baby for you yet. 

Congrats Mrs.K, I hope things continue to fall into place for you.


----------



## RForReal

So sorry owl! Lots of hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## Miskas mommy

Owl, so sorry Hun!

Mrs. K congrats.. 

I will try to post a pic of my new puppy. She is a 2 week old Siberian husky, same as my boy.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, I bet she's adorable! How old is she? Our dog is 1/4 husky, but you wouldn't know it to look at her. She acts like it sometimes, though. 

Owl, how are you holding up?


----------



## Miskas mommy

this is my baby girl


----------



## MellyH

Awwwwwww hey Miska, aren't you adorable!


----------



## MrsKChicago

OMG, she's so cute it hurts to look at her.


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys so much for all the support. I'm doing a little better. I was super sad Sunday and Monday and then angry yesterday but I'm starting to be able to see the positives of the situation. It still sucks that I had to wait 5 months to finally O, only to conceive and immediately lose it and it hurts to know that I was pregnant and that now I'm not. But I know I can get pregnant. That is huge to me. It will happen again (DH is convinced this cycle, I'm way more cautious) and hopefully that will be my sticky ball of cells. The bleeding is way lighter this morning, which seems crazy that it could be so short, but I've read some things about women actually having a lighter period after a cp. And I did spot for 6 days prior to true bleeding. I've also heard that for some women bleeding stops and starts so just waiting for now.

Hoping I don't have to wait til CD34 to O this cycle. We'll see. I'm going to try to temp but with going to Australia I don't know. I am taking my OPKs with me though and last cycle I was able to see them start to get darker in the mornings (when I tested close to O) so I should be able to test in the mornings and then not have to worry about it the rest the day when we're out exploring. And I won't have morning sickness on this trip and I'll be able to go scuba diving. Of course I'd rather be pregnant but since I'm not, positives.

Anyhow, hope everyone is having a good week. Hope you're feeling well MrsK and Melly! Miskas, she is soooo freaking cute. Do you have a name?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Owl, I'm glad you're starting to feel better. I'm so sorry you're going through this, but you're right, it is a great sign that you can get pregnant. I hear women are extra fertile after a loss, too.

I took my other FRER this morning and it got a lot darker, so I'm feeling more confident. Just told a couple of my best friends and they're super excited. It'll be good to have someone to talk to in real life.


----------



## PDReggie

Miskas she is SO adorable! 

Owl, I'm glad you are starting to feel better. Good luck to you. And have fun in Australia.


----------



## MellyH

Yay for the darker FRER, MrsK!!!

curiousowl, big hugs. :hugs: I hope this is your cycle straight away.


----------



## lsd2721

Wow, I sure have missed a lot! 

Owl, I am so sorry for your loss! But you are right, at least you know you can ovulate and get pregnant! Hopefully this is your month and you get that sticky baby!

MrsK! Congrats! :) Very excited for you!


----------



## dreamingmom

Miskas, she's sooo cute!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, bleeding is done and we're trying again. I can't get back the pregnancy I lost but I can do everything possible to try to make this month a BFP. Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :) Anyone with updates?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Best of luck, Owl :)


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ugh.. What a way to start the weekend... AF is here with a vengeance, I feel like I might bleed to death! And tomorrow we get to go throw bales, and help hay....

We went to see the puppy today, we decided to name her Eclipse.


----------



## curiousowl

Boo, sorry about the heavy AF Miskas. But at least your cycle was much shorter this time around, right? And the crosshairs look good to me. I love that name. Adorable.


----------



## dreamingmom

Second cycle after DH surgery and now MY body seems confused. First cycle post surgery AF shows up two weeks early, 2nd cycle day 20 and still no O. Up till this point I was extremely regular O between day 14-18. BD almost every other day since day 9 and I'm starting to think it was all for nothing. 
First cycle AF was super light, considering taking another Test again to make sure AF was not implantation bleeding but temps are not high and I don't want to see another BFN.
Feeling Frustrated!!


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry to hear that dreaming. Have you considered adding OPKs? But I completely understand the BD frustration!


2 slightly amusing stories for everyone's Monday morning. We're currently prepping and packing for our Australia trip and of course (as always) I'm overwhelmed. Yesterday I threw my hands up and told DH, mostly jokingly, that it was too much and I was going to stay home. He said, "that's fine but me and my sperm are going to Australia so..." I immediately started packing again. Also, DH has this thing where he's harassed me for years, again mostly jokingly, about um... joining the mile high club. So he started in about it since the flight to Australia is 25 hours. I told him if there was any indication I was Oing right around then I would consider it. And I meant it! :blush:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! Now that would be a great conception story to embarrass your teenager with!


----------



## JCM

Owl you are awesome and I'd do the same thing! Had my scan today and I have 10 big follicles developed! Dr wants to have them all grow at the same time and be the same size so we have a better chance! So he's suppressing the super big ones and giving me two more injectables for the next couple of days. Then I got a giant bag of lipids (fat ew) through an IV and I get bloodwork and another ultra sound Thursday morning. If all looks the way he planned, insemination this Saturday! He says doing it this way is aggressive (50% twins 15% triplets) but we have the best chance...I'm rolling with it. Come on SATURDAY!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

How exciting, JCM! Good luck! I can't wait to hear if it works :D


----------



## curiousowl

Woo hoo JCM! Grow follicles, grow! Crossing all my fingers and toes for you.


----------



## ladders

Awesome news Jcm keep us informed! Omg if you have triplets can you imagine lol!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh geez. Twins could be kind of fun. Triplets are terrifying! Can you imagine going from zero to three all in one go??


----------



## dreamingmom

curiousowl said:


> Sorry to hear that dreaming. Have you considered adding OPKs? But I completely understand the BD frustration!:

Owl, I use OPK's, this month I only had four under the sink so I figured I would use them up before buying new. I tested with OPK day 17-20 all negative best I could tell. I am use to using clear blue digital with a clear happy face to tell you when you are in your O window. This month I was using cheapy dollor store OPK's there was two lines on day 17 and 18 but they were very light and the box said that was a neg. I'm going to pick up more tomorrow of the digital variety to keep testing incase O is just late this cycle. Only a few more days until AF is due so I guess we will see then. Hopefully, a regular AF will reset my body back to normal.


----------



## JCM

I think I'm just so excited to have a good chance finally! I have been BDing every single day and will continue until Wednesday! Apparently DH has to be abstinent for 3 days for iui. I have a feeling I won't want to after the trigger shot anyway. It makes me so bloated and gross! Oh ladders my parents are staying with us during their move and if it was 3, I'd have my mom move right back in! By the way....BD with parents and brother in the house is so awkward!


----------



## JCM

MrsK, I have 4 stepchildren! Lol I will start a basketball team or family band...my husbands kids are older. 15,12,10 and almost 5. We have them 50% of the time. I'm so ready to take care of a kid that calls me mom instead of Jen!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow! It'll be a regular Brady Bunch at your place! ;)


----------



## curiousowl

dreamingmom said:


> Owl, I use OPK's, this month I only had four under the sink so I figured I would use them up before buying new. I tested with OPK day 17-20 all negative best I could tell. I am use to using clear blue digital with a clear happy face to tell you when you are in your O window. This month I was using cheapy dollor store OPK's there was two lines on day 17 and 18 but they were very light and the box said that was a neg. I'm going to pick up more tomorrow of the digital variety to keep testing incase O is just late this cycle. Only a few more days until AF is due so I guess we will see then. Hopefully, a regular AF will reset my body back to normal.

Hmmm. Yeah, those definitely sound negative. I would guess you haven't O'd yet. So I wouldn't be surprised if AF is a no show. Good luck! I guess all you can do is keep temping and taking OPKs. Hopefully you'll O or get AF soon.


I know JCM, since January DH and I have BD'd in basically every family member and friend's house and while all kinds of people have stayed with us! It never ceases to be awkward, lol.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck jcm! I will keep my fingers and toes and everything in between crossed for you. Even my legs since I don't get to use the fun bits. Boo. Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## curiousowl

Sigh. Sitting on a plane that's already been delayed 2 hours, surrounded by moms with tiny babies. Today was supposed to be my first doctor's appointment.


----------



## Miskas mommy

curiousowl said:


> Sigh. Sitting on a plane that's already been delayed 2 hours, surrounded by moms with tiny babies. Today was supposed to be my first doctor's appointment.

aww hugz owl. 

hubby had his kidney stones removed yesterday, they left a catheterin, we go tomorrow to have it taken out. he doesnt trust me to take it out, even though the dr showed me how to do it... He has been pretty sore today, hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## curiousowl

Thinking good thoughts for your DH Miskas. Poor guy! Keep us posted. 

The friends we're staying with overnight on our way to Australia just told us she's pregnant. Her due date is the day after mine would have been. I'm so happy for them but it sucks so bad. I would have loved to have had our babies at the same time. And now I'm afraid it's going to be hard every milestone she hits when I just wish I could be 100% happy for them. I need to get over this but I'm just sad.


----------



## JCM

Ouch Miskas! I've had 10 stones and they are the worst! Hope he feels better soon! 
Hugs Owl! That's gotta be tough. I hope your trip is fun. I've always wanted to go to Australia. My friend is from there and I just love listening to her talk. Best accent ever! 
I had another ultra sound today. I'm up to 4 injections a day and sadly I have to keep going! My follicles are not growing high enough for the RE! So, he actually said "empty" your husband tonight. Lol that's lovely right? I will have another scan Saturday and hopefully iui Sunday. I feel so emotional. These drugs are slowly killing my happiness...I always just cry. For nothing. It's so strange.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry you're struggling like this, ladies :( 

I have a bunch of wondfo OPKs and HPTs that I have no need for anymore, and I don't know anyone in real life who I could give them to. I think there are about 15 opks and 10 hpts. If anyone in the US wants them, I can send them your way. No charge, they barely cost me anything, I just need your address.


----------



## jumpingo

been lurking a bit:shhh: but wanted to say hi...!

just got married in june and am TTC #1 at 31. my husband is 27 and perfectly happy ntnp-ing, but the more i read on here and online, the more i just want to go at it full swing. probably getting a thermometer this afternoon.:winkwink: sort of in the TTW but am doubtful, so just waiting for AF to show (due 7/8 probably?)

anyway, looking for people around the same age trying to their first...everyone on this site seems so nice, so hoping to make some friends:friends:


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome jump! I love temping, it makes me feel like I have some control. Always glad to see new faces :)


----------



## dreamingmom

curiousowl said:


> Thinking good thoughts for your DH Miskas. Poor guy! Keep us posted.
> 
> The friends we're staying with overnight on our way to Australia just told us she's pregnant. Her due date is the day after mine would have been. I'm so happy for them but it sucks so bad. I would have loved to have had our babies at the same time. And now I'm afraid it's going to be hard every milestone she hits when I just wish I could be 100% happy for them. I need to get over this but I'm just sad.

I totally understand this feeling OWl. Two of my bridesmaids also started trying on my wedding day. One now has a little girl and the other originally had a miscarriage but got pregnant again right away and is about to deliver her son. I am super happy for them but I do get resentful that I am still not pregnant there right along with them.


----------



## wantbump

2dpo today...didn't chart this time after doing it for 2 years and feel so relaxed :)


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl,

yeah, i am a self diagnosed control freak:haha: so temping and charts and data and all that is right up my alley. 

my husband thinks i'm crazy but still bought a bbt for me on amazon (living in japan makes it harder to find any kind of "specialty" items) and i think is just trying to keep me happy/sane.:winkwink: 

was in a serious funk yesterday and so emotional. i lost it when i tried to change me name (to my new married name) on facebook and it won't let you have your name in lowercase letters anymore:sad2:

so yeah, my husband really thinks i'm crazy...

but got a FRER today, and trying to hold off until tomorrow morning. :witch: might be here tomorrow though, so we'll see...ugh, getting SO impatient one way or the other!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck to everyone in the TWW. I think you're about due for some BFPs in this thread!


----------



## ladders

Jcm any luck with your follicles? did the iui go ahead?


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck want and jumpin! Hope this is your month. 

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm bummed I haven't O'd yet this cycle but I'm not letting it get to me. Hearing my friend basically has what should have been my due date was awful but I'm in Australia and today I cuddled a koala and hand-fed kangaroos :D


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl,

thanks! and good vibes your way too! must be rough with it right in front of your face, but sounds like some activities and sightseeing to keep you busy:thumbup: take care and have an awesome trip!!


----------



## JCM

Oh now I really want to go to Australia! How fun! 
RE increased my dosage of fsh and kept me on antagon. I had my last shots of those last night! Yay! I will do my trigger shot at 6pm tonight and iui on Wednesday morning. I was pretty bummed out all week so my husband took me to baby stores and....we bought a stroller! Plus a cute little car seat! The stroller is pretty awesome. You can an additional seat to it in case I end up with two. Or in case I do this all over again next year. : / Then we obsessed together about a nursery and bedding and bottles...oh my! He's so great. He even picked out a good breast pump! Haha he really made it a fun weekend for me. 
Hopefully you girls in tww start a trend of BFPs this month! My fingers are crossed for everyone! 
How are the pregnant girls feeling? Ladders, I have been thinking of you! I got nervous when you hadn't checked in!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds like an exciting trip trip! I hope you have a great time and keep yourself distracted.

I'm feeling good. My symptoms are mostly just mild annoyances, so far. Mostly sore breasts and peeing way too much. I'm hoping any morning sickness stays away til after Sunday, I'm chaperoning a group of middle and high schoolers at overnight camp this weekend, and I doubt I'd be able to hide a really miserable pregnancy in such close quarters.

I still haven't told my brother and his wife. I can't manage to get all four of us together at the same time even though I see them a couple times a week. I'm babysitting my nephew today, so I may just tell them without DH there. Or maybe they'll invite me to dinner and he'll be able to meet me.


----------



## ladders

Jcm thanks for your thoughts, haven't written for a while because I don't want to bug you ladies to much but I still check in daily to see how your all doing. 
I'm doing well thanks and have my 12 week scan booked for three weeks time which I'm counting down the days till so hopefully can find out everything is okay. Feel like my mc has definitely made me and dh more cautious and less excited until we get confirmation although I have started to sprout the tinest bump which I love! 
So pleased iui is scheduled I'll be keeping a very close eye on here so hopefully I can be the first to congratulate you on your bfp!!!!!


----------



## PDReggie

JCM I'm very excited for you! Good luck! Hope everyone in the tww start showing some BFPs. Curious. Good luck and I'm sorry you are having a tough time. Glad that Australia is going well though. I keep asking my DH for a Koala and he won't let me. Boo. Be safe!


----------



## JCM

Well my iui was a very pleasant experience! I think I ended up with 4 follicles and post wash 15 million 87% motility. I could really start to feel cramping on both sides on the drive there. Plus a lot of pressure down low. He told me it's totally normal and did a quick scan to measure how far in to release sperm or something like that? I heard him say ok 54mm and I sat straight up and said what!? What's that? Lol he gave me this dissolvable pill to put under my tongue right before he started really doing things when the speculum was in place. It tasted like pepper and gave me a head rush and then all of a sudden my cramps were gone! Totally tripped me out! Then we joked about me laying down for 15 minutes in the dark and he told me not to try a handstand. He's a funny guy. I can stop all meds and do my heparin shots for 5 days and then start progesterone this Sunday. Fun fun. He also has me taking folic acid 3 times a day, B-12 that dissolves under my tongue, fish oil pills, vitamin D and my prenatals. We pretty much cut my pill intake daily in half! Whew! No Advil, caffeine or alcohol. I get a blood test on the 23rd. I'm so happy this finally happened! I can't wait for DH to get home so we can be normal and do it! Haha! 
I met him for lunch after and now I'm laying on the couch with my fur babies. Now....I wait... If any of you ladies end up having to do this, I hope the experience is as pleasant as mine! Now hopefully I get my BFP!


----------



## MrsKChicago

That's great, JCM! I hope it works!


----------



## MellyH

JCM, are you guys allowed to have sex in the TWW? Sounds like different OBs have different guidelines. :lol:


----------



## JCM

I asked after I was dressed about sex and they all said yes! We encourage it. Do it tonight, tomorrow, the next day....lol. The only thing I'm worried about is sex with the progesterone suppositories. That seems messy. I start those on Sunday and if I'm pregnant, I'll stay on them til 11 weeks! One every morning. Yuck! Do you have to do anything like that?


----------



## trumpetbeth

I had to do two progesterone pessaries a day til 12 weeks... Have sex then put them in at night before you go to sleep. I wouldn't want to put them in in the morning. They are very messy.....


----------



## JCM

I asked about night instead and they said no. Not fair. I guess I'll just wake up early, do the progesterone and sleep for another hour! I'm a morning sex person anyway! Lol


----------



## curiousowl

So glad to hear the IUI went well JCM! This has to be your month :) thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, This all sounds so exciting for you! :) Good luck and hopefully you get some great news in a few weeks time!! :)

Owl, Are you still in Australia?! Tell everyone hi for me! haha What all have you done?! If you get a chance you should go over to Jamie Oliver's restaurant. I think it's called Jamie's Italian. :) That or Bill's for breakfast is soooo delicious (although it is rather quite pricey, my husband didn't mind spending the money since it was so good and he's a penny pincher!).

I am in the two week wait. My period is due next weekend/Monday. I've been trying to avoid getting on because I wanted to relax a bit more this time and be a bit stress free but I couldn't help but get on to see how everyone is doing! :)


----------



## JCM

Waiting for a blood test on the 23rd is killing me! I thought of testing out the trigger shot but then I forgot! I did it once and those two lines came up so quickly! First time I'd ever seen that. I started progesterone cream today and not so bad at all!


----------



## lsd2721

Any symptoms at all JCM?


----------



## dreamingmom

After AF coming 2 weeks early last cycle, no O this cycle. AF arrived 2 days late but is now here in full swing. I hope this means that everything will reset back on track this month. I need lots of baby prayers for next cycle, if my body readjusts this cycle will be perfect to get a BFP. I am a teacher so if I conceive in August it will bring me all the way or very close to the end of the school year. Also DH will be fully recovered from his previous surgery, with plenty of time for his slow swimmers to cycle out, leaving only the strong, fast ones. fingers crossed everything falls into place this cycle, its been a year, we fixed the issue with DH, Now I'm done waiting!


----------



## JCM

lsd2721 said:


> Any symptoms at all JCM?

Hi! Well, the last couple of days have been ok. Peeing extra. Since I've started progesterone, no symptoms for the first couple days but last night my boobs got big and painful. This morning they are normal again! Had some serious AF cramps last night but fell asleep. Got up a few times to pee. Slept til 9am! Now my cramps are back. Mostly in my back and my sides. Nothing really low in the stomach. My lower stomach just feels heavy. Like a stretched out bladder that has to pee. Lol but I go all the time! This progesterone definitely messed with my boobs. What a mean little trick! My lab test isn't til 7/23. So I really don't even know when I'm due so I'm a bit confused. I'm told this progesterone will actually keep AF from coming until I'm off of it. If my beta is negative on next Wednesday, I stop progesterone and get AF. It's weird though, I feel like she could come any minute. I get bloated, and then it goes away. Always changing. Kind of frustrating. Hubby thinks I'm pregnant. We have a good chance and I keep telling myself we have done everything we could this cycle so whatever happens is not in my control anymore. Think that relaxes me? Haha NOPE! 
How's your wait? Staying distracted? You are due Monday I think right?


----------



## JCM

Oh dreamingmom, I know how that goes. I had two back to back 16 day cycles. I basically just stopped with my opk at that point. So annoying. Hopefully you're back on track!


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> lsd2721 said:
> 
> 
> Any symptoms at all JCM?
> 
> Hi! Well, the last couple of days have been ok. Peeing extra. Since I've started progesterone, no symptoms for the first couple days but last night my boobs got big and painful. This morning they are normal again! Had some serious AF cramps last night but fell asleep. Got up a few times to pee. Slept til 9am! Now my cramps are back. Mostly in my back and my sides. Nothing really low in the stomach. My lower stomach just feels heavy. Like a stretched out bladder that has to pee. Lol but I go all the time! This progesterone definitely messed with my boobs. What a mean little trick! My lab test isn't til 7/23. So I really don't even know when I'm due so I'm a bit confused. I'm told this progesterone will actually keep AF from coming until I'm off of it. If my beta is negative on next Wednesday, I stop progesterone and get AF. It's weird though, I feel like she could come any minute. I get bloated, and then it goes away. Always changing. Kind of frustrating. Hubby thinks I'm pregnant. We have a good chance and I keep telling myself we have done everything we could this cycle so whatever happens is not in my control anymore. Think that relaxes me? Haha NOPE!
> How's your wait? Staying distracted? You are due Monday I think right?Click to expand...

My first symptoms were sore boobs and having to pee a lot, and I got cramps that felt just like AF right around AF time. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JCM

MrsK, today is technically cd24 when I usually get AF so I'm nervous! I've been on so many meds/injectables so I wasn't sure if my body would remember what to do! My iui was cd18 when I usually O around cd10. I'm all messed up! For a minute, I thought ok this is AFbut I have a super faint line on hpt (from my trigger I suppose) and I'm only 6dpiui today. If anything maybe it's implantation cramping? Do you remember what dpo you were with cramping like AF? If she shows, I'm drinking a bottle of wine and pizza all day!


----------



## MrsKChicago

It was after I tested positive. I tested positive at 10dpo on a Sunday, and I know for sure I had cramping on the following Thursday because I remember being uncomfortable at the bus stop going to tutoring. I think it was a couple days on either side of that Thursday. Right around when I was due for AF.


----------



## lsd2721

Dreaming, that sucks that it has happened like that. I hope this is the cycle that it gets right back into gear! :)

JCM, 23rd seems so far away, but I'm sure it'll be here before you know it! I'm crossing my fingers for you! My period is due anywhere between 30-34CD. So that is Thursday-Monday coming. I have promised that if I do not get my period I will wait to test on Monday (which will be the hubby's birthday!). So maybe we will get our BFP around the same time! Here's to a baby! :) :)

I do have one symptom, which is a metallic taste in my mouth. No other symptoms though. I have no idea how many DPO I am since I didn't temp this cycle or use an OPK. The metallic taste COULD BE because of the antibiotics (ciprofloxican) that I took for my ear infection. I finished those up on Saturday.


----------



## JCM

I'm trying to hold out til this weekend! I really hope we get to have our BFPs together!!! My cramps have eased up a bit. I keep thinking AF is here but nothing. My best friend had that metallic taste symptom! I hope it's a sign for you! 

Also, hi owl! Hope you're having so much fun!


----------



## curiousowl

Hi guys! I feel like I've missed so much! I'm still in Australia for another 6 days. We went snorkelling/diving on the Great Barrier Reef (in a crazy reversal I was the only one who got to dive- they wouldn't let my husband because he's a type 1 diabetic, he was bummed but the snorkelling was just as great), went off roading, and went hiking in the rainforest. It's so so beautiful here. Today we're heading to Sydney. I still think the highlight for me was holding a koala and feeding kangaroos though!

Good luck JCM and lsd! I want this for you both so bad.

Sorry to hear about the anovulatory cycle dreaming. I know how utterly frustrating they are. 

As for me, my OPK started to get a bit darker yesterday and was even darker today. Crossing my fingers this is it! I had a couple of random darker OPKs earlier this cycle (CD8 and 11) but I think that must have still been related to the miscarriage. I've been having fertile CM on and off for ages here so I've been dying waiting. But I think this must finally be it because my temps followed a similar pattern to last cycle where I had a big dip before they came back up a few days before O. I wasn't convinced that yesterday's OPK was actually darker so I went back and forth on whether we should BD but now I'm super glad we did :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> Hi guys! I feel like I've missed so much! I'm still in Australia for another 6 days. We went snorkelling/diving on the Great Barrier Reef (in a crazy reversal I was the only one who got to dive- they wouldn't let my husband because he's a type 1 diabetic, he was bummed but the snorkelling was just as great), went off roading, and went hiking in the rainforest. It's so so beautiful here. Today we're heading to Sydney. I still think the highlight for me was holding a koala and feeding kangaroos though!

I know it doesn't even come close to making up for not being pregnant, but I'm glad you got to do some awesome things that you wouldn't have been able to do pregnant. I went diving for the first time in Cozumel in December and it was amazing! I'm glad you're having fun, and I have my fingers crossed you'll bring back an extra little souvenir ;)


----------



## lsd2721

Extra little souvenir, isn't that cute. You could tell your child that they're part Australian! :)

Ya'll, I have been SO good this cycle by not freaking out over small things and obsessing over things, but now that this metallic taste is in my mouth I'm like googling and freaking out and wondering....this freakin wait! LOL. Less than a week to go...c'mon MONDAY! :)


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck isd. Hope this is it. 

Owl, I hope your trip is amazing. It sounds like you are having a blast! And good luck. They say relaxing helps and this sounds like quite a relaxing trip. Good luck.


----------



## dreamingmom

Good luck and baby dust to all of you I your two week wait. Owl I hope your having fun in Australia, they relaxing can help you conceive, so hopefully your giving yourself a chance to relax and enjoy.


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys. Guess what. I JUST SAW TWO LINES!!  Please pray or keep me in your thoughts that this one sticks!! PLEASE little bean STICK!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> Hey guys. Guess what. I JUST SAW TWO LINES!!  Please pray or keep me in your thoughts that this one sticks!! PLEASE little bean STICK!!

OMG!!! Exciting! When would you be due? I hope you can squeak into our March thread!


----------



## lsd2721

I'll be due on March 27. My birthday! :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

How cool!! Hope to see you in the March-mallow thread soon!


----------



## JCM

Hey! Yay!!! So great! Haha I thought we were waiting??? I'm so happy for you! You tested early too! You have a couple more days til AF right? What dpo are you? This is so exciting!


----------



## lsd2721

I will definitely be joining. I am going to give it a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous because of my miscarriage last time. However, I do have a good feeling about this one because the line is much darker today than it ever was when I had the miscarriage. I am going to wait two more days and if it gets even darker then I will be satisfied and happy! :)

Yea JCM, I can't wait. I'm horrible at it! :) I don't know how many DPO I am though because I didn't temp this cycle. By guesstimate I'm around 12dpo.


----------



## MrsKChicago

lsd2721 said:


> I will definitely be joining. I am going to give it a few weeks. I'm a bit nervous because of my miscarriage last time. However, I do have a good feeling about this one because the line is much darker today than it ever was when I had the miscarriage. I am going to wait two more days and if it gets even darker then I will be satisfied and happy! :)

Understandable! I'll save you a place ;) Glad your lines looked good.


----------



## lsd2721

I meant to say anywhere between 10-12dpo.


----------



## ladders

Isd that's fantastic news I'm so so pleased for you! How did you tell dh?


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks Ladders! DH is actually out of town. So I just kind of blurted it out over the phone. We are both so horrible at surprises! LOL I had thought that since his birthday is coming up in a couple of days that I could get him a book that is titled Daddy and Me. But just can't hold it in that long. I mean as soon as I hung up with DH I was immediately on the phone with my mom and sister! We're all holding our breath til I test on Saturday. :)


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats lsd!!! So so so excited for you! That's fab news.


----------



## Eline

Hi girls,

I hope I can join you? I'm currently 32 and TTC #1. I'm in my second cycle off the pill. I have PCOS and at the moment I'm doing my best to lose some weight and get my hormones in order.


----------



## MgreenM

lsd2721 said:


> Hey guys. Guess what. I JUST SAW TWO LINES!!  Please pray or keep me in your thoughts that this one sticks!! PLEASE little bean STICK!!

woohoo! congrats!


----------



## PDReggie

YEAH ISD!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! I will be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you. My little one is due the day after my birthday. That would be amusing if they both came on our birthdays. Keep us posted.


----------



## PDReggie

Also, sorry. Hi Eline. Glad to see new people!


----------



## MellyH

Yay ISD!! Wonderful news. :happydance:


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks everyone! :) I am soooo super excited. Both my mom and sister think this one seems like a keeper. Not only are the lines darker but I'm feeling dizzy/light headed. Yesterday when I was eating my favorite pimento cheese sandwich, I couldn't eat through the whole thing without feeling sick. SO just feeling super great about this!


----------



## lsd2721

Eline, so wonderful to see new people! :) I too have PCOS and needed to loose some pounds and calm my hormones down! There is this great website that I have found really useful and helpful. I'll share the link at the bottom. In march I started taking Inositol and believe that has really helped me! I started ovulating earlier and really believe it balanced out my hormones! I think it helped me loose weight too. This website has all sorts of information about Inositol and also about possibly taking dairy out of your diet. It's interesting. Have a read! :)

This link is to the article on Inositol but do have a look at her other articles. You can just click on the home button and have a browse. Very cool stuff! :)

https://www.pcosdietsupport.com/supplements/inositol-and-pcos/


----------



## lsd2721

Ok, y'all. I need to stop obsessing. Really. Tell me what y'all think. I am going to attatch a photo of the test I took on Wednesday. Hubby doesn't want me to take a test again til Sunday to check if it is getting darker. I just want to make sure this baby sticks!

So, follow my logic here. If a sensitivity of a test is 25 mIU, does that mean that if you get a line, even faint one, that the HCG level is no lower than 25 mIU right. And if the line is darker that it's higher than 25 mIU? Would that be correct?! I mean at what mIU is the intensity of the control line?!
 



Attached Files:







Test1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dreamingmom

Eline said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope I can join you? I'm currently 32 and TTC #1. I'm in my second cycle off the pill. I have PCOS and at the moment I'm doing my best to lose some weight and get my hormones in order.

Welcome Eline O:)


----------



## MrsKChicago

That looks like a good line to me!


----------



## curiousowl

That's an awesome line lsd! I completely understand the worry. I know I will be so nervous next time around. That is a waaay darker line than I ever got last month so there's that :) I don't know that your reasoning is completely right, things like dye amounts, etc can affect the darkness of lines. They just aren't betas, you know? I think your DH has a great idea about waiting to test again. Just think that today you are pregnant and worry about tomorrow when it comes (so much easier said than done, I know, but if it helps any I have a great feeling about this for you too!)

Also, welcome Eline :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

My 10 and 13 DPO FRERs are in this thread, for comparison, LSD. I haven't been to the doctor yet, but I have no reason to believe things aren't right on track. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2194317-wondfo-frer-10dpo-positive.html


----------



## JCM

So I took this test this morning.... I hope it gets darker tomorrow!

When I posted on my other boards you can click on it to make it full screen. I don't know why it won't here!! But, it is super faint!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## lsd2721

Thanks y'all. This has made me feel much better. No more obsessing! :) I will test again on Sunday and then call it a day! :) Owl, that makes complete sense. I'll just have to stop thinking too much! :)

JCM, how are you doing?!


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, I was typing while you were posting! I can see the line! :) FX for you!!!!! :)

Owl, I'm excited for you too! You ovulated!! And a week earlier than last cycle! WAHOO!! I'm totally going to be stalking you now! :)


----------



## jumpingo

wow, all those lines look good to me:thumbup: 

congrats! 

am hoping all these BFPs are contagious...!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow, that's great, JCM! Such an exciting month!


----------



## JCM

I really hope this is real! I'm going to test again in the morning FMU. I'm hoping it will get darker. Even DH sees it!


----------



## lsd2721

Good luck JCM! Don't forget to post us the pics!! :) For us who are trying to obsess over others! :) :) :)


----------



## ladders

Ahh Jcm that's fantastic I see that line! my line was super super faint at 14dpo so that's a great line! And yours isd so try to resist testing again until Sunday (bet you can't lol)
Ahh so excited you both have bfps that's so exciting. 
Jcm I bet your just over the moon with all the extra effort and stress that you guys have done!


----------



## ladders

Hi eline and jumpingo nice to see you here! Congrats on your wedding last month jump


----------



## curiousowl

Yay JCM! That's so exciting! I can see it without even enlarging the picture and I'm on an iPad. 

Thanks lsd :) Yeah, it feels a little uncertain still since I never got a true positive OPK but it was dark, nearly positive, the morning I marked as positive and last cycle I barely caught it so I think my positive would have been overnight and then I O'd that evening. I hope? This morning FF actually gave me dotted crosshairs for the day before that (I adjusted the temp, it was really high) but I slept horribly that night with the open circle, only an hour here and there due to traveling. And now I have a mild cold (slight sore throat/runny nose) so I'm really hoping that's not the reason for the temp jump. Traveling has made such a mess! But my OPKs are back to super super faint now and the fertile CM is gone. Plus I'm having insomnia again, which was a TWW symptom for me last cycle. So fingers crossed? I'm going to keep doing OPKs for a few more days.


----------



## JCM

So I did a test this morning and I still get this stupid faint line but it's after the five minutes. Ugh. I'm making DH pee on one of these first responses today. Plus, I'm getting those little donuts from dunkin donuts.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Mmm, little donuts. How many DPO are you? There's a reason they say to leave the tests five minutes before you read them!


----------



## JCM

Haha MrsK, at first glance I thought you were asking how many donuts I got! It made me smile. Today I am 10dpo. We just went to the dollar store for some strip tests. My pee awaits us at home in a little cup. Lol lovely Saturday afternoon science experiment huh?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ah, no wonder your tests are faint! Mine was faint at 10dpo, too. Totally negative at 8dpo. It'll darken :)


----------



## JCM

I hope you're right!!!


----------



## ladders

I didn't test till 14dpo and stupidly faint and took a while to come up so if your getting a line at 10dpo your doing great! and I live that your making dh poas!


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, I think making your husband pee on a test is a good control experiment. :lol:

Actually, you should both pee on tests, and then put them in a bag and shake them up, so you don't know which is yours and which is your husbands, and THEN look for lines!


----------



## fairyy

lsd2721 said:


> Ok, y'all. I need to stop obsessing. Really. Tell me what y'all think. I am going to attatch a photo of the test I took on Wednesday. Hubby doesn't want me to take a test again til Sunday to check if it is getting darker. I just want to make sure this baby sticks!
> 
> So, follow my logic here. If a sensitivity of a test is 25 mIU, does that mean that if you get a line, even faint one, that the HCG level is no lower than 25 mIU right. And if the line is darker that it's higher than 25 mIU? Would that be correct?! I mean at what mIU is the intensity of the control line?!

Congrats :flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JCM

He totally peed on a first response. No line for him so far. Lol but I'm gonna check it for evap lines all day because I'm crazy.


----------



## Miskas mommy

lsd congrats!!!


----------



## lsd2721

So, I'm retesting tomorrow morning and I'm a bit excited and nervous! 

We spent the day with friends and family for hubby's birthday so that kept me busy! Didn't have much time to think about anything baby!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, everything sounds like the big O happened! :) I know it's hard when you're overseas and traveling and your body is getting weird because of time difference. But, if the OPKS are going down it sure does sound like you did. Plus if you get pregnant you can tell your child they were conceived in Australia! haha They'll love that!

Miskas, you're in the tww as well?! Good luck!

Well, took a test this morning and I've still got a good line. It only looks a tad bit darker but I am happy. I am satisfied and will now put the pee sticks down and not pick one up again until I feel something is wrong! :) I tried to hold my pee in but I was up at 1 am and thought I could wait til 5 but woke up at 3:45 wanting to go. I held it in until 5 and then just had to take the test.

JCM, have you put the tests down or still testing?!


----------



## JCM

My line is disappearing. I really thought the trigger was out of my body on 8dpo (10dp trigger). I guess it's possible it's still there the last 2 days? I'm putting the tests down and waiting for my blood on Wednesday. If it's negative I'm moving to IVF. It makes sense financially. I was on so many meds this cycle and all together it was 5k. May as well spend 10k on IVF and hopefully have a higher chance plus some extra frozen embryos for later! I've still got a chance but I'm losing hope rather quickly. This progesterone makes me nuts. I'm totally ok with moving onto a new cycle. It's going to be rough but I'm pretty prepared. I can already administer 4 injections to my stomach a day so IVF is just a step above that! ; )


----------



## MgreenM

glad things are looking good for you lsd!

JCM - I know waiting is really hard, but it sounds like the blood work will give you the most definite answer. I will send all of my positive thoughts and baby dust your way!

Owl- sounds like you are having a great trip!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ladders

Jcm I'm thinking about you and really hoping things aren't what you think, maybe you just had more dilute wee?! is your blood test weds? Will you get the results straight away?


----------



## lsd2721

Crossing my fingers for you JCM! :) I hope the blood tests give you the results you want! Thinking about you!


----------



## JCM

Ladders, I go in the am and should know by afternoon same day. They are supposed to tell me whether or not to stop progesterone and whether or not to start up my heparin injections. I've had a whole week without them and I gotta say, it's been nice! The last two days my boobs have been awful! They are huge and so so so painful. Maybe that's something? I can't blame the progesterone because this just started and I've been on that since right after iui. I used to get painful boobs right before my period 6 months ago but I'm on bromocriptine still for my high prolactin levels. That med fixed my boobs right away and I still take it daily so my boobs should be this painful! I will hang onto that for now! ; ) 

Thanks so much for thinking of me everyone! I was just telling DH it's so nice to have friends that understand all of this crazy stuff. I get so relieved when I come to this board and see all of the concern and hope for me! It means so much! (I just cried while typing this).


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks lsd! I'm going with the fact that I'm 4dpo until I hear otherwise :)

Aw, hugs JCM. There's definitely still time. I'm crossing my fingers for you for Wed.


----------



## curiousowl

Boo, big temp dip today at 5dpo. I slept well, normal time so idk. I'm super worried I didn't actually O since today was the first day in several that I woke up without a sore throat so maybe it was just my cold. And unfortunately for me I'm flying home from Australia today so my next few temps will be artificially high due to jet lag. I keep trying to remind myself that my OPKs were fairly clear and my CM pattern was super clear but still worried. DH is mad at me for obsessing but TTC is such a mind-fuck.


----------



## JCM

Ahhhh yes traveling might really screw with you this month! BUT lsd didn't temp or pee on anything and look at her! Lol I promised no more testing til my bloodwork and so DH texted me today from work and it says "so, I broke down and took a test today. Bfn. " haha I think he's been obsessing on too many female ttc boards. I laughed so hard, I cried. My boobs are so sore today and yesterday. Like I can't wear a bra or just a t shirt so I've been living in my most comfy sports bra. Plus they are HUGE! Like they just popped out on the sides and filled out! I used to have bad breast pain before AF but the last 5 months I've been on meds to monitor and control my prolactin levels. I'm still taking those meds daily so I'm hoping this is a good sign! But wow I don't miss this problem at all! Can't even face the shower!


----------



## JCM

I just realized I already told you all about my boob problems up there! Lol I guess I'm really excited!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, traveling really can mess with things! I bet you did ovulate though. If you're still concerned maybe keep taking a few OPKs just in case. Hope you had a great time in Oz and be careful flying back! :)

JCM, all those sound promising. I can't wait til Wednesday (isn't that when you get your blood test?)!!:)


----------



## JCM

YEP!

Safe travels owl!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks guys :D I appreciate the reassurance! I haven't stopped the OPKs yet and they're super faint, lighter than they normally are before O so fingers crossed. 

Australia was wonderful but time to go home and move into our new house!

JCM that story cracked me up so much. Different symptoms are good!


----------



## ladders

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow Jcm, keep us informed because I'll be thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## sheyan

hi ladies, i know it's been a while but you would understand as i go on

after i was here last.... yup... u guessed it.... 

i lost my little angel....... i still haven't gotten over it....... we are trying again but so far no luck.......... i pray that all is well with each of you and there are some BFPs so we can all share in your joy and have a renewed sense of hope


----------



## JCM

Sheyan, so sorry to hear this! I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sheyan, I'm so sorry :(

JCM, when is your appointment? I can't wait for an update.


----------



## JCM

I went in this morning so now I'm just waiting by the phone! I even called the office to tell them I'm moving straight to ivf if it's negative and that I don't want to waste anymore time. She laughed and well I don't even know if you'll need it yet. Lol I think I'm just preparing for bad news so I'm not totally let down. Isn't it weird how we do that? Like we won't let ourselves get fully excited about any of this because we are so worried of the let down. Ugh. Hopefully she calls soon!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm on tenterhooks over here!


----------



## lsd2721

On pins and needles over here as well! :) FX for you JCM!! :) :)


----------



## curiousowl

Fingers crossed JCM!

Sheyan, I'm really sorry. I had a loss last month and it truly sucks. I'm definitely not 100% over it yet.


----------



## ladders

Jcm I hate the time difference I'm going to bed now so I won't find out till morning aghh! Fx for you and toes and everything else! 

Sheyan I'm so sorry to hear that, I lost my first at just six and a half weeks and it was the hardest thing to go through so I'm thinking about you.


----------



## sheyan

it really is hard, just cried for about half hour in the shower and i lost my angel almost 3 months ago.... only women in our shoes could truly understand... thank u guys for being here


----------



## JCM

Negative and im pretty mad about it. So I had a long cry in the shower just now and I'm not as sad. Just really mad. We are moving to ivf this cycle. DH thinks it's the best idea. He seems pretty bummed but we did everything we could. Just gotta do it again. This time with more meds and monitoring apparently. Ugh
Ladders you are so sweet for trying to wait up! Your pregnant self needs to get some rest! ; ) 
Thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers. I am exhausted! I'm drinking the next 5 days! Lol


----------



## lsd2721

aw, I'm sorry JCM! Bummer! Hopefully next month is your month!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh crap. I'm sorry, JCM. I hope the IVF is successful.


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh JCM, so sorry to hear it. :( But glad you have a plan!


----------



## JCM

Thanks ladies! I always feel better with a plan!


----------



## curiousowl

Definitely go have a big glass of wine JCM. So sorry about the BFN.


----------



## ladders

Ah that's crap I'm really sorry to hear that Jcm. Think ivf is the way to go if the iui is that expensive and all those meds, might as well do the ivf which has much better odds. I never realised that iui took so much I thought they just washed the sperm and put it where it needs to be, didn't realise all the drugs and scans and timing importance etc.
Get absolutely pissed for a couple of nights!


----------



## sheyan

JCM,

we all comfort each other and i hope we can all keep the same faith we ask each other to keep. good luck next round and i am positive everything will work out perfectly


----------



## curiousowl

What the hell body? I started some light spotting last night and as of this morning I'm truly bleeding. Seems like AF to me. But I'm only 8dpo! I haven't put it on my chart yet (want to see what happens the rest the day) but I'm so annoyed. Maybe I didn't O when I think I did? This entire cycle was just weird and frustrating and I'm really over it. If it is AF, fine, at least I can move on. Maybe things will be normal next month. Doesn't seem so likely with my history though :(


----------



## JCM

What??? Really? You got my super short cycle this month and I got your long one!!! My best friend recently miscarried just before you. She did get her period early but not 8dpo! What cycle day are you exactly? How annoying. She said it was a completely normal period otherwise. I'm waiting for my horrendous one to come. I hear clomid and progesterone make it worse. At least I'm allowed to take Advil at this point!!!


----------



## jumpingo

awww:hugs:curious

also wanted to say that's one impressive BD schedule. you're my new idol!!:winkwink:


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> What??? Really? You got my super short cycle this month and I got your long one!!! My best friend recently miscarried just before you. She did get her period early but not 8dpo! What cycle day are you exactly? How annoying. She said it was a completely normal period otherwise. I'm waiting for my horrendous one to come. I hear clomid and progesterone make it worse. At least I'm allowed to take Advil at this point!!!

I'm currently CD33 so not even that short a cycle! Stupid body. But that is nice to hear that it was similar for your friend. I'm guessing mine was also connected to the travel.

Hoping things aren't too bad for you but you and me, JCM. Together we will drink all the wine!



jumpingo said:


> awww:hugs:curious
> 
> also wanted to say that's one impressive BD schedule. you're my new idol!!:winkwink:

Haha, thanks :blush: Other than the several days in a row right around darker OPKs it's actually not all that different than what we'd do if we weren't TTC, though slightly more scheduled. Not so much this cycle but last time around it worked!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, didn't you start bleeding last time?! I'll keep my FXed that this isn't AF arriving. If it is, just go enjoy a glass of wine or champagne. Have you arrived home yet?! I hope you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## MellyH

Maybe you ovulated CD22/23?


----------



## JCM

We WILL drink all of the wine!


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> We WILL drink all of the wine!

Have some for me, too! Maybe some champagne, even??


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Owl, didn't you start bleeding last time?! I'll keep my FXed that this isn't AF arriving. If it is, just go enjoy a glass of wine or champagne. Have you arrived home yet?! I hope you had a wonderful trip!

You're right, I did, but this just seems heavier to me, more like a real AF than that felt. Of course that's in retrospect so it's hard to know. We'll see, maybe it'll stop!




MellyH said:


> Maybe you ovulated CD22/23?

Hmmm, that's a possibility I hadn't thought of. My OPKs were fairly light then and almost positive around when I marked as positive. I also hadn't considered it because of my post-O temps being higher than that last cycle but maybe. I hope that's right! That'd make me feel a bit better than a 7 day luteal phase.


----------



## JCM

MrsKChicago said:


> JCM said:
> 
> 
> We WILL drink all of the wine!
> 
> Have some for me, too! Maybe some champagne, even??Click to expand...

Haha yes! I will drink whatever you want me to! I will be laying in my pool with frozen beverages if anyone needs me!


----------



## MrsKChicago

JCM said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCM said:
> 
> 
> We WILL drink all of the wine!
> 
> Have some for me, too! Maybe some champagne, even??Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yes! I will drink whatever you want me to! I will be laying in my pool with frozen beverages if anyone needs me!Click to expand...

Well, in that case, I'll have a daiquiri and a margarita, too!


----------



## ladders

JCM said:


> MrsKChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCM said:
> 
> 
> We WILL drink all of the wine!
> 
> Have some for me, too! Maybe some champagne, even??Click to expand...
> 
> Haha yes! I will drink whatever you want me to! I will be laying in my pool with frozen beverages if anyone needs me!Click to expand...

I'll have a mojito please!!


----------



## Miss Hope

Hello ladies ...im also about too be 30 next month and ive been trying to conceive for 2 yrs... no luck yet... last mo I tried 50 mg clomid n nothing this mo was 100 mg clomid and im due for AF on 07/27 ... I so scared to test ... and get disappointed ... I MC last yearon May... I guess I just need that hope now to keep going...


----------



## Miss Hope

Hello ladies ...im also about too be 30 next month and ive been trying to conceive for 2 yrs... no luck yet... last mo I tried 50 mg clomid n nothing this mo was 100 mg clomid and im due for AF on 07/27 ... I so scared to test ... and get disappointed ... I MC last yearon May... I guess I just need that hope now to keep going...


----------



## MellyH

Welcome Miss Hope, fingers crossed your period is a no-show on Sunday!!!

Have they done any investigation into what might be causing your long-term TTC?


----------



## ladders

Have my scan in a couple of hours and I'm absolutely petrified, didn't sleep a wink. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## ladders

Had scan and all looks well, can now take a big sign of relief.
Jcm and curious how are you doing?


----------



## jumpingo

ladders said:


> Had scan and all looks well, can now take a big sign of relief.

:thumbup:


well, i survived another day without testing:haha:
tomorrow is 10DPO...any bets on whether or not i make it??:pop:


----------



## curiousowl

Yay ladders! So glad to hear it.

I'm fine. Too busy moving to even care about AF coming early so that's nice! My temps still seem kind of weird to me (not back down to pre-O) but I'm sure that'll happen soon enough. Just in time for me to fly to CA on Friday and mess them up again! Haha, oh well. That is the last travel for a while, thankfully.

I feel a bit sad looking at the bedroom in our new house that will be the baby room someday, thinking that we'd be tossing around ideas for it if I was still pregnant. Hoping this cycle is it!


----------



## JCM

Ladders, awesome! I feel like I've been waiting forever for your scan! Haha you'd think I was the pregnant one. So everything looks great?! Such a relief. Now you can relax and start really planning for the baby! And now, I can wait for your gender reveal! 

Jumping, you can do it. After this last iui cycle I have decided no testing early at all. This cycle is ivf so the first five days, my embryos will be in a dish. Lol so I won't be able to obsess over myself. Except for plumping up my cozy uterine lining. : ) try and make it to the day your period is due. Good luck!!

Owl, you are traveling lots! I'm glad the move is keeping you busy. One of my husbands work partners got his wife pregnant the month they were moving and it was her first month not tracking. She didn't even realize she was late, she was so busy! 

I had my cycle day 3 scan (ew) today. I have 4 giant cysts that I have to shrink again. Ugh. So frustrating. So I will do birth control pills for 3 weeks or so and have a scan then to see if they are below 9mm. Right now they are 27mm! I hate these things! Then I can start injections and egg retrieval plans. So fun right? Yuck! So I'll be drunk for 3 weeks and will drink allllll of the alcohol for everyone! ; )


----------



## MrsKChicago

Best of luck to you JCM! Have you thought about how many embryos you'll have implanted? I've heard some doctors are hesitant to do even twins these days, but just one seems risky, after all that expense and hassle.


----------



## JCM

Thanks! We will definitely do two! I'm really hoping we get some frozen ones leftover as well. Then when I'm ready for more, I just transfer them in. It seems so long to wait but when I think about everything they're doing to my body it's gonna fly by!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so excited for you. Maybe you'll be our first set of twins!


----------



## JCM

That would be great! Do you get an ultra sound where you are soon? Everyone does things so differently!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have no idea! There's no real standard here, though most moms get one sometime between 8 and 12 weeks, I think. And I'm going to a midwife group instead of an ob-gyn, which is unusual here, so their procedure may vary from what the ob-gyns do anyway. First appointment is tomorrow, and if they don't do an ultrasound, I may ask for one. I'm thinking they have to at least try doppler or something, right? Otherwise why make me wait til 8 weeks?


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, sorry about the cysts JCM. That sucks! Hoping they shrink quickly for you.


----------



## dreamingmom

ladders said:


> Had scan and all looks well, can now take a big sign of relief.
> Jcm and curious how are you doing?

Ladders I'm happy things are going well for you.

I am currently on CD 16. I am hoping everything is back to normal this month and I will O on CD 18. I have been visiting my mom in Florida the last few days so I have had a chance to relax and tried not to focus too much on baby making. I tried not to focus on it at all, but I felt like I kept being reminded of it constantly....One of my Best Friends went into to labor the day I left and gave birth to a healthy baby boy over 12 hours later, At the beach there were pregnant women in bikinis everywhere, and at every public location there was at least one pregnant woman or a woman with a baby. The whole way there, there was a baby crying and on the way back a baby cooing and babbling. My DH was a bit shy DTD in my mother's house, but I convinced him to do it at least once. With all these reminders of babies I wanted to make sure that if my O came early there are some of his healthy guys in there to meet the egg.


----------



## curiousowl

One of my bosses told me this morning that she's pregnant. Due mid January. It was kind of funny since in our meeting just this morning I was looking at her and wondering. I'm obviously excited for her but afraid it's going to be a bit hard for me to see her getting bigger and hearing her talk all about it after my loss. Sigh.


----------



## MrsKChicago

curiousowl said:


> One of my bosses told me this morning that she's pregnant. Due mid January. It was kind of funny since in our meeting just this morning I was looking at her and wondering. I'm obviously excited for her but afraid it's going to be a bit hard for me to see her getting bigger and hearing her talk all about it after my loss. Sigh.

Hopefully you'll be pregnant again by the time she starts really growing!


----------



## dreamingmom

2Dpo and feeling really depressed today. This will be the first month the DH swimmers should be viable after his surgery and I have high hope that things will work out this month. But, for some reason I woke up sad today with an intense feeling its not going to happen for us, to top it off I also am feeling PMSy but I shouldn't have period symptoms for a while yet. I just want to curl up and sleep today but I have to go take care of someone else's two year old.


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry to hear you're having a rough day dreaming :( Just try to stay positive. You O'd and DH should be good to go so you have a great chance! Any symptoms now are probably related to O not PMS. I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## dreamingmom

5dpo, I ended up having a stomach bug Friday and Saturday which explains why I was so emotional and feeling off the other day. For a minute I hoped maybe the stomach upset was a pregnancy symptom, even though it was super early for that, but once hubby and even the cats got the same bug I had to rule it out. 

So things are still on track, fingers crossed that AF does not show over the next few days.


----------



## lsd2721

Dreaming, sorry about the stomach bug! I bet that sucked! I hope you're feeling better. 5dpo, just another week to go! Fx for you! :)

Owl, close to ovulating yet?!

JCM, how are things going for you?!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, my temp dropped which happened a bit before O both the last 2 cycles! So hoping it's coming. OPKs are still pale so just waiting. But it's good since we haven't done much BD since we've been traveling again. Heading home again tomorrow though, yay. I've also been having some low mild cramps today so hopefully that's my ovaries cooking a good one :) I'm feeling good about this cycle. Except for having dinner with my MIL today who kept talking about babies. I love her but I would have been 10 weeks already. That sucked.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, Owl!


----------



## Fruitee

curiousowl said:


> Well, my temp dropped which happened a bit before O both the last 2 cycles! So hoping it's coming. OPKs are still pale so just waiting. But it's good since we haven't done much BD since we've been traveling again. Heading home again tomorrow though, yay. I've also been having some low mild cramps today so hopefully that's my ovaries cooking a good one :) I'm feeling good about this cycle. Except for having dinner with my MIL today who kept talking about babies. I love her but I would have been 10 weeks already. That sucked.

Fx crossed for you owl :) think we are about the same time, my temp has dropped last 2 days and m just getting very feint lines on my opk's so hoping its on its way :)


----------



## lsd2721

curiousowl said:


> Well, my temp dropped which happened a bit before O both the last 2 cycles! So hoping it's coming. OPKs are still pale so just waiting. But it's good since we haven't done much BD since we've been traveling again. Heading home again tomorrow though, yay. I've also been having some low mild cramps today so hopefully that's my ovaries cooking a good one :) I'm feeling good about this cycle. Except for having dinner with my MIL today who kept talking about babies. I love her but I would have been 10 weeks already. That sucked.

You know, I still do the same thing. I know that I would be 30 weeks today if I didn't have my chemical/miscarriage. It can be really hard sometimes! I'm sorry!

Hope the cramps are a sign of ovulation to come! :) GL and FX for you! :)


----------



## JCM

Hi!! I'm on birth control to shrink my cysts that I have. Boooo my next scan is August 25th so hopefully they are almost gone by then! Then I will start my injections for ivf! Woooohoooo! 

Ahhhh owl, I hope this is it for you! 
How are you feeling lsd?


----------



## MrsKChicago

We have to wait til August 25?? No fair!


----------



## JCM

MrsKChicago said:


> We have to wait til August 25?? No fair!

Haha I know right?! I'm doing everything I can to help shrink these things!! This birth control is making me a monster though. I am so cranky. I think this part is actually worse than the actual fertility meds I took last month. We have 2 1/2 more weeks of this nonsense. By the time I get pregnant you all might be on your second child!! :haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

On the bright side, since you may end up with twins, you'll catch up fast! ;)


----------



## curiousowl

Fruitee said:


> Fx crossed for you owl :) think we are about the same time, my temp has dropped last 2 days and m just getting very feint lines on my opk's so hoping its on its way :)

Keep us posted! Good luck to you! My temp seems to always dip then go back to normal for a few days, then I O. Strange pattern but if it works I don't care, lol.




lsd2721 said:


> You know, I still do the same thing. I know that I would be 30 weeks today if I didn't have my chemical/miscarriage. It can be really hard sometimes! I'm sorry!
> 
> Hope the cramps are a sign of ovulation to come! :) GL and FX for you! :)

Yeah, it's shocking how hard it is to lose something you had for such a short time. It's impossible to explain. I really feel like I won't feel truly better until I'm pregnant again.




JCM said:


> Haha I know right?! I'm doing everything I can to help shrink these things!! This birth control is making me a monster though. I am so cranky. I think this part is actually worse than the actual fertility meds I took last month. We have 2 1/2 more weeks of this nonsense. By the time I get pregnant you all might be on your second child!! :haha:

Boo to birth control. Sorry you're going through this! Thinking good thoughts for you. We need to get our BFPs together :)


----------



## JCM

I know we do! I'm calculating my egg retrieval will be sept 10th or so. You should have a bfp by then for sure!


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, I had no idea that BC made cysts better! :) Good luck with all that.

I'm feeling okay. Having days of extreme exhaustion and today has actually been okay. So while I'm excited about feeling okay I'm now nervous that maybe something is wrong?! We never win with this!


----------



## curiousowl

Man, I sure hope you're right JCM! My mom's visiting late next month and I know she's going to take one look at the little room next to our bedroom and tell me what a great nursery it would be and if I'm not pregnant I might have to strangle her.

I think that's totally normal from everything I know lsd :)


----------



## treeroot

Ah, I've been looking for a 30 yo ttc #1 :)

Just turned 30 last month. I had really wanted to conceive before then, thought I had given us enough time...pretty bummed about it.

Hello to everyone:)


----------



## JCM

Haha lsd we are never happy with what our bodies do!!! 

Oh Owl, I think it's about time I get to be right around here!

Welcome treeroot! We have had this little group for so long now! So there's lots of great information in these pages!


----------



## curiousowl

:D I'm going to quote you this one JCM!

Welcome tree! I know the feeling. I started TTC in Jan and turned 30 in May. Now I'm on to hoping I can have a baby before 31. Good luck to you!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, the mild cramping continues! And my OPK line was ever so slightly darker today. Plus a tiny bit of EWCM. C'mon body. I would love to O before CD20!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Go Owl go! Show those ovaries who's boss!


----------



## JCM

Hooray Owl!!!


----------



## lsd2721

Yay Owl!! Cmon! Cmon!


----------



## curiousowl

Sigh! My body is being an asshole over here. Yesterday I got an OPK that was as dark as the ones the day before a positive. This morning? The faintest of faint lines. Not happy. Definitely making a dinner that calls for wine in the recipe so I have an excuse to drink the rest the bottle.


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, sorry your body is being so mean!! I hope you got to enjoy that wine today! !


----------



## dreamingmom

13 DPO, AF is due today, so far no signs of her coming. My temp spiked again today by 2 degrees, so I hope that is a good sign since it should be decreasing not spiking. 

I have a few other good signs, my boobs have been sore and I have been nauseous off and on. Hopefully, this is it, but I am trying to wait two more days to test, to give AF a chance to come if its just off by a day or two.


----------



## jumpingo

dreamingmom said:


> 13 DPO, AF is due today, so far no signs of her coming. My temp spiked again today by 2 degrees, so I hope that is a good sign since it should be decreasing not spiking.
> 
> I have a few other good signs, my boobs have been sore and I have been nauseous off and on. Hopefully, this is it, but I am trying to wait two more days to test, to give AF a chance to come if its just off by a day or two.

2 whole degrees?! wow, sounds promising!:thumbup:


----------



## dreamingmom

2 whole degrees?! wow, sounds promising!:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

oops I meant it raised two tenths of a degree 98.21 to 98.42, but hopefully it is still promising.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Exciting!!


----------



## dreamingmom

Feeling crushed today. 14 DPO, CD 32, Temp still up, and still no AF. But HPT was a BFN. I know I'm not out of the running until AF shows up but I really thought this was the month.:nope:


----------



## jumpingo

dreamingmom said:


> Feeling crushed today. 14 DPO, CD 32, Temp still up, and still no AF. But HPT was a BFN. I know I'm not out of the running until AF shows up but I really thought this was the month.:nope:

i know there's not a lot to say to make it feel any better per se, but fingers crossed for you:flower::thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry dreaming. That sucks! Hoping it's just still too early for you.


----------



## treeroot

dreamingmom said:


> Feeling crushed today. 14 DPO, CD 32, Temp still up, and still no AF. But HPT was a BFN. I know I'm not out of the running until AF shows up but I really thought this was the month.:nope:

I hate when that happens. My last month was like that; I was really bummed when AF showed. It's worse when you get that extra sliver of hope.
I hope you have a better outcome then I did though!


----------



## dreamingmom

Still no AF and temp is still up. a good friend of mine also said I look "puffy." This is probably the only time in my life that "puffy" would be a nice thing to say LOL. I am afraid to test again and see another negative. I am 16 DPO, and I know they say if your temp is up for 18 DPO that is a sign of pregnancy so I think I am going to wait two more days and test on Sunday if AF is still not present. What do you guys think, does that sound like a good time to retest or should I wait longer.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'd be testing all day every day at that point  You're a patient woman!


----------



## lsd2721

dreaming, do what is best for you! If you will fall apart if you see another negative then I'd wait til 18dpo. 

I know if I were you I'd be testing like crazy. Are you using FMU or later in the day? Some people actually test better later in the day.


----------



## dreamingmom

lsd2721 said:


> dreaming, do what is best for you! If you will fall apart if you see another negative then I'd wait til 18dpo.
> 
> I know if I were you I'd be testing like crazy. Are you using FMU or later in the day? Some people actually test better later in the day.

I tested in the morning last time, but it wasn't the first time I went since I had to go so bad when I first woke I didn't have time to get everything ready. I tested the second time but I didn't drink anything in between that could have diluted it.


----------



## jumpingo

dreamingmom said:


> Still no AF and temp is still up. a good friend of mine also said I look "puffy." This is probably the only time in my life that "puffy" would be a nice thing to say LOL. I am afraid to test again and see another negative. I am 16 DPO, and I know they say if your temp is up for 18 DPO that is a sign of pregnancy so I think I am going to wait two more days and test on Sunday if AF is still not present. What do you guys think, does that sound like a good time to retest or should I wait longer.




MrsKChicago said:


> I'd be testing all day every day at that point  You're a patient woman!

indeed impressive! if there is a test in the house, i usually can't wait!:haha:

try really hard to wait until 18DPO! 

fingers crossed!!:flower:


----------



## dreamingmom

18 DPO, temp still up, so I POAS this morning. BFP!!!!
it was very light but definitely there! :happydance:


----------



## jumpingo

dreamingmom said:


> 18 DPO, temp still up, so I POAS this morning. BFP!!!!
> it was very light but definitely there! :happydance:

oh yay!!!!!!!:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## MgreenM

dreamingmom said:


> 18 DPO, temp still up, so I POAS this morning. BFP!!!!
> it was very light but definitely there! :happydance:


that's great!


----------



## MrsKChicago

dreamingmom said:


> 18 DPO, temp still up, so I POAS this morning. BFP!!!!
> it was very light but definitely there! :happydance:

Aaaaah! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ladders

Awesome news dreaming, surgery was definitely worth while I'm so pleased for you!!


----------



## cdelmar

30, TTC cycle #7, CD2, first full cycle of temping and will try preseed this month...hoping this is lucky cycle #7!


----------



## JCM

Congrats! 

Hi Owl, lsd, MrsK, and ladders! I miss you gals! Hope you're all feeling well!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm doing pretty well, JCM. Still keeping tabs on all you ladies to see if there's news! We just announced a few days ago. I can't believe I'm pregnant enough to tell people. I'm still eagerly waiting for you guys to join us!


----------



## JCM

That's so crazy! Will you find out the sex soon? Ladders is right behind you! The lsd!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm guessing we'll find out what we're having sometime in October. I'm pretty sure it's duck based on the first scan, but a boy or girl would be nice too ;) I'm having a 12 week scan a week from tomorrow (actually closer to 13 weeks, but we like Tuesday appointments), and it'll be too early to tell then. Next scan is anatomy at around 20 weeks, but we're going out of town when I'm 21 weeks, right at the end of October, so I'm hoping maybe we can get in a little earlier, maybe 18 weeks, so we can discuss the results with the midwife at the 20 week appointment before we leave. My insurance doesn't cover the company that does the ultrasounds on site so we have to go to a different office and have results sent over. We did tell a little early, at 11 weeks. Everything looked good on the ultrasound, and the miscarriage risk at 11 weeks is basically the same as at 12 and 13 weeks, so we just went for it.


----------



## ladders

Hey Jcm how is everything going? How much longer are you on the bc for? Hope the cysts are super small and you can start the ivf, just know your going to have twins or triplets so ultimately you'll win the race lol! 
I'm good thanks nearly 16 weeks so we find out the gender on Monday and I'm super excited and nervous although I don't know why because I don't mind either!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Exciting! Do you have any hunches, Ladders?


----------



## JCM

Oh that's right! You were before MrsK!! Ahhh you're farther than I remember! Oh, MrsK I wouldn't have made it as far as you keeping my mouth shut. Lol
I have one more week of these awful pills and then a scan on Monday to check on the cysts. Hopefully I get to stop the pill that day and get a light period. Then I believe I start my meds on cd3. It's all very "hurry up and wait". I feel like I keep getting to all of these checkpoints...and waiting for the next. I'm getting excited though. Ladders, you get to find out so soon!!! I think you go through a midwife right? Things are so different over here in arizona. Plus, DH has an ultra sound machine at his clinic now so I'll be going in all of the time once I'm finally knocked up! Did you tell your family at 12 weeks? How is DH?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I couldn't wait entirely, I did tell some people early :)

Keeping my fingers crossed for good news in a week!


----------



## PDReggie

congrats dreaming. And good luck JCM. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything goes VERY smoothly. Good luck to all of you girls. Can't wait for the next BFP!


----------



## ladders

Jcm I'm a nurse and have access to an ultrasound at work so have to admit iv had a go a few times and now he's big enough for me to find so that's pretty cool. Dh is chuffed everything going well and keeps wanting to look at my belly it's very cute, think it's because before the scan he refused to get excited or believe it was happening. 
Really hope those stupid cysts are tiny at your scan, must be so frustrating to be on bc when your trying! hopefully we will both have happy scans on Monday


----------



## MrsKChicago

Haha! DH works at a veterinary clinic and they have ultrasound machines, but he isn't trained on them. We've joked about him bringing one home or sneaking me in for a peek.


----------



## curiousowl

Hi guys! I've kind of been taking an obsession break and letting what will be, be. I've been doing all kinds of home projects, finding contractors and buying new window blinds. Plus refinishing and painting a sideboard I found on craigslist and making a photobook of my Australia photos. But miss you too JCM! And very glad to hear all the babies are doing well :)

Just chugging along on CD27. The only excitement in this neck of the woods is that I think my chart looks just like my BFP chart pre-O, down to the weird dip on exactly the same cycle days. Crossing my fingers that means I'll O soon but trying not to get my hopes up since I was so crushed a couple weeks ago with the LH surge I had.

Can't wait for you to start your IVF cycle JCM and to follow along!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope this is a good sign for you, Owl!


----------



## dreamingmom

So, I POAS again this morning thinking that the second line would be darker than last time but it wasn't. It was nearly invisible. If I wasn't looking super closely I wouldn't have seen it at all. I used my FMU but I had been up at 1am and 4 am to pee. I also noticed some brown spotting on the toilet paper last night. It is still there this morning but nothing on my underwear. I have no idea what is going on! Am I just one of those people that pee sticks don't work well with or am I starting to miscarry? I stopped temping because I haven't been sleeping well so I figured the results would not be accurate and I didn't want to freak myself out. I am still queasy and threw up, more like spit up a little this morning. My boobs are also still sore but not as much as they were. This is really freaking me out. My husband pushed me to tell my closest friends and family yesterday and now I am wondering if that was a mistake. I am going to call the doctor once the office opens but I will also be at work by then so I don't know if I will be able to find a quiet/private place to ask my questions.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck dreaming. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything is well. :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Thinking of you dreaming and hope all will be ok


----------



## curiousowl

Fingers crossed for you dreaming. Try not to work yourself up into a panic. All you really can do is wait and see.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Dreaming! A little old blood is pretty common, and it sounds like you didn't have a very long hold on your urine. Did you sleep through the night before your first test? 

All you can really do is keep testing and see what happens.


----------



## dreamingmom

I lost the pregnancy last night, and the doctor confirmed the loss today. :cry: I'm very sad, but we will keep trying once my body gets back on track. At least, if it was going to happen it happened as early as it did. I hope things are moving in the right direction for everyone else.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so sorry, dreaming :( I hope you're successful again soon.


----------



## PDReggie

Sorry dreaming. I hope you feel better very quickly. Good Luck


----------



## curiousowl

So, so sorry dreaming. If you need to vent I completely understand what you're going through.


----------



## JCM

Sorry to hear the awful news. Hope you're doing something nice for yourself


----------



## cdelmar

Oh no so, sorry to hear dreaming :-(


----------



## curiousowl

TWW here. Not getting my hopes up or making any testing plans after last cycle!


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> TWW here. Not getting my hopes up or making any testing plans after last cycle!

same DPO here...wanting to make testing plans, but also trying not to get my hopes up because our timing this cycle wasn't great:dohh:

how long is your LP usually? FF says i could test sept 1st but i'm think i should probably try to wait AF out...:coffee:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm gonna go ahead and get my hopes up for both of you ;)


----------



## curiousowl

jumpingo said:


> same DPO here...wanting to make testing plans, but also trying not to get my hopes up because our timing this cycle wasn't great:dohh:
> 
> how long is your LP usually? FF says i could test sept 1st but i'm think i should probably try to wait AF out...:coffee:


Yay, TWW buddies :) I have no idea about my LP. Of the past 2 cycles, 1 was a chemical pregnancy so I had 15 day LP and the other was weird and if I O'd my LP was only 7 days. So who knows?! FF is saying test the 3rd. I don't know. I want to test early enough to catch another chemical should it happen but late enough where if I was to get a BFP it should be dark.

I'm not thrilled with our timing either, my OPKs went from 0 to 60 overnight.


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> Yay, TWW buddies :) I have no idea about my LP. Of the past 2 cycles, 1 was a chemical pregnancy so I had 15 day LP and the other was weird and if I O'd my LP was only 7 days. So who knows?! FF is saying test the 3rd. I don't know. I want to test early enough to catch another chemical should it happen but late enough where if I was to get a BFP it should be dark.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with our timing either, my OPKs went from 0 to 60 overnight.

yay!:flower:
peeked at your chart - our timing was similar to you, but we only managed O day and O+1. would have liked to get a day or two before O too, but i guess there's always still a chance.

sorry to hear about the chemical :cry: but seems like your body has been able to recover? sorry if this is a bad question, but is there any advantage to catching a chemical early? would you know if you never tested? or is the only way to know to have gotten a positive? 

fingers crossed for good things this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

Definitely a chance with your timing! Don't worry about it now anyhow. What's done is done!

Thank you. Yeah, it was rough but I've been doing better. Hopefully last cycle was just screwed up from it and this time around things will be more normal. As far as I know, with a chemical, unless you test you would never know because your LP length can occasionally be a little longer. For me, I want to know if I have another one since I've already had one. It's unlikely but chemical pregnancies can be recurrent and then you need testing to figure out why.


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> For me, I want to know if I have another one since I've already had one. It's unlikely but chemical pregnancies can be recurrent and then you need testing to figure out why.

ahh, makes sense. well, i hope that's not the case and a BFP will make it all a moot point:winkwink:

i go back and forth from being hopeful and figuring we missed our chance, depending on the day.:roll:

but, had a nice weekend, spent with friends and lots of BBQing at our house, so hopefully enough to get me through the week and then it's almost time for AF. fingers crossed it goes fast for everyone too!!

anybody testing soon? (i need to live vicariously through SOMEone!:haha:)


----------



## cdelmar

I do know LP is the one constant thing in our cycle and will every once in awhile be off by 1 day but doesnt happen that often. Any LP under 10 days isnt too great for conceiving :-/


----------



## MrsKChicago

Is yours short, cdelmar? Mine averaged 9-10 days, and I started b50 and conceived the first full cycle taking it. Could be coincidence, but it's something to think about if yours is short and you haven't tried it already.


----------



## lsd2721

Hey guys, been on vacation in Florida at the beach! :) Just now catching up with everyone!

Dreaming, I'm so sorry for your loss! Chemical's are so hard to deal with but I definitely know what you're going through so if you need to vent feel free to let it out!

JCM, I miss you guys too! I can't wait til everyone comes and joins us in the pregnancy section! :) I'll keep my FX for everyone! I'm still in here stalking y'all! :)


----------



## curiousowl

cdelmar said:


> I do know LP is the one constant thing in our cycle and will every once in awhile be off by 1 day but doesnt happen that often. Any LP under 10 days isnt too great for conceiving :-/

They say this, but if you look at FF there are tons of people who have larger variations with their LPs. So for example several months in a row of 11 day LP and then 1 random one with a 7 day LP. It happens.


----------



## cdelmar

Yes, our body will do what it wants some times and we have no control.......sucks :shrug:


----------



## JCM

My update! I copied and pasted it from my ivf page but wanted to also say hi to everyone and thank the pregnant girls for checking in on us! 

This woman is CYST FREE!!!! Wooooohoooooo!!! I can't even tell you how happy I was at my appt. I was prepared to cry my eyes out in frustration. Instead I cured cause I was happy. (You really can't stop me these days). When I walked into the back my RE looked at me and said I see you blocked some time out for us the chat extra today? I'm like yeah, we need to talk. So I sat down in his office and he asked what we needed to talk about and I just said basically my attitude. He smiled and said ok, is it him (DH) or you? I laughed and said I really love that you are always prepared to take my side but I really think it's me. So I told him about my moods and my lack of sex drive and how it's constant and not just when I'm on the pill. He said there may be an issue with my human growth hormone and testosterone and that could be messing with my oxytocin receptors. Also, I've been waking up just dripping with sweat the last couple of months. DH secretly tested me over the weekend and turned the ac down to 65 and I was still sweating bullets. Insane right? So lots of bloodwork today and Thursday morning. I'm so glad he didn't make me feel like a crazy person. I love that man. So he said ok let's get you started on meds this Friday and we will order everything today. I looked at him and said whoa whoa slow down! Haha I can't believe it's actually my turn to do this stuff! Yay!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aaaaaah! So exciting!!! I can't wait to see you over in First Trimester!


----------



## JCM

I should have my egg retrieval around sept 10th or so. Then a five day transfer which will make me pregnant until proven otherwise! So I should know by the end of sept! I'm seriously pumping myself up for this cycle. I'm going to be very cranky with all of these shots! I'm ready though!


----------



## lsd2721

JCM! So very exciting! :) I'm so glad you're cyst free! :) GL this cycle! FX for you! :)


----------



## cdelmar

Such great news JCM, it is looking a little brighter :flower:


----------



## curiousowl

WOOHOO JCM!! So excited for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## ladders

That's brilliant news Jcm I'm so pleased you can get on with it now and no waiting because of stupid cysts. That's really exciting you have to keep us updated constantly. 
I got good news too as we are officially team pink! x


----------



## PDReggie

That's awesome both about the cysts and that your doctor is so good about listening to your concerns. Good luck with all of this. Can't wait to hear more!

Also, Just FYI, my last ultrasound showed that the placenta moved!! So no c-section (that we know of) and NO MORE restrictions!!!!!!


----------



## JCM

A girl!!! Yay!!! How exciting! Hopefully MrsK can get squeezed in to check out the sex before her trip! I feel like it's a boy...I'm kind of concerned that nobody from our group ended up with two! Haha mostly cause I'm afraid it will be me! I got all of my meds situated yesterday. Everything will be here on Thursday. About 2000 bucks for almost everything so I can't complain! I paid way more for an iui round of meds. We have a meeting to sign consent forms this Thursday and will go over the "schedule of events". Hopefully we can know close to the date of egg retrieval so DH can be the one to witness me all drugged up and a little silly. I always feel bad about him blocking his schedule. Mostly cause I get annoyed as a patient when I can't see my doctor on the day he's out. Lol his patients will hate me during retrieval and transfer week! Oh well. Hopefully we will get enough eggs to transfer two and freeze a couple for when we need them again. I think transferring more than two would make me a little nervous. I only have two hands!


----------



## ladders

Jcm I feel absolutely certain your going to have two! Told you your going to ultimately beat us all! and don't worry about your dh patients this is the time to be selfish and let it all be about you! You've worked really hard to get to this point and need all the support you can get so just think of yourself. X


----------



## dreamingmom

Congrats JCM, good luck on all of your upcoming events.


Ladders, a girl is so exciting, Congrats!!


----------



## curiousowl

I've really been trying to be zen about this whole cycle but seriously, I feel pregnant. I'm going to be annoyed if these are normal for me now and I have to put up with this every TWW.


----------



## MrsKChicago

How many DPO are you? Lets hope it's the real thing!


----------



## curiousowl

8dpo


----------



## jumpingo

curious, plans to test at all? (i sorta feel like i have asked before, in which case, i apologize, i can't keep my own posts straight:wacko::dohh:)

i'm 9DPO as of today (friday) and starting to bargain with myself about testing:haha: "if my temps go up tomorrow (sat) then i'll test" etc. :blush:

FF says to wait until monday, but it's getting hard and i'm getting really hopeful even though i was so hopeless earlier and worried about a big let down if it's negative or AF shows:nope:

fingers crossed:flower:

anyone else testing soon? maybe i can live vicariously through you??:blush:


----------



## curiousowl

:D I don't think I'll test before Tuesday at the earliest. Especially if my temp (which was down slightly today) isn't back up tomorrow. But these weird cramps and the fatigue, etc have me really hoping! We'll see. I am happy to already have a longer LP than last cycle.

Also, earlier, one of the cats used their catbox and I was gagging. DH couldn't smell it at all. I know at 8dpo symptoms mean little but c'mon!


----------



## jumpingo

i think your chart still looks really promising even though you say your temp is "down." mine dropped almost to the coverline this morning:nope: it did a similar thing last month, so now just hoping it goes back up like last month and then STAYS there:trouble:

i did buy a 2 pack of FRERs and 2 clear blue digitals at the store today, so now it's just a test of my own willpower:dohh::haha:


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck! Thinking good thoughts for you. Is it back up?

Mine dropped again so I'm figuring I'm out. I'm such a pessimist but I just can't see it being a good thing. I'm pretty sure my LP is on the shorter side so if it's already down... Blah. Feeling a little down this morning. I knew I shouldn't get excited so early!


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> Good luck! Thinking good thoughts for you. Is it back up?
> 
> Mine dropped again so I'm figuring I'm out. I'm such a pessimist but I just can't see it being a good thing. I'm pretty sure my LP is on the shorter side so if it's already down... Blah. Feeling a little down this morning. I knew I shouldn't get excited so early!

so, because i'm a graph nerd:haha:, i went and overlaid my chart on yours. you know because that's the kind of stuff people do for fun on a friday night. (because of the time change, it's 10:30pm on friday here, so i will take my temp in the morning and let you know what my 10DPO looks like.)

but uh, yeah, if *your* temp dip means you're out, then my temp dip at 9DPO means i'm WAY out:roll: 


nope. we're STILL in this!!!:bodyb:


1. your "low" temp is still as high as your temp at 2DPO, so that's still high, in my mind!

and

2. lots of people have a temp drop around 7-10DPO. it seems people like to call it an "implanation dip" but the more i read about that, the more i dislike the name. it seems to be a temp dip, for whatever reason, that sometimes means pregnant, sometimes means nothing, which is not convincing enough either way to me - sorry, feeling snarky this evening!:blush:) so, it could just be that. also, you had one at 10DPO 2 cycles ago. while i'm guessing it's a little tender, and it would betotally understandable for you to say, "well, yeah, and you see how that went:roll:" but i think there's something to be said for, at the very least, your body doing something that it has done before. regardless of the outcome this time (it's a new cycle and a new chance) i would like to believe it's a very good thing.

(hopefully that isn't overstepping boundaries or being insensitive, but if it is, please call me out. actually, i guess i'll just apologize in advance, in case i am. not my intent at all...:hugs::hugs::hugs:)

so hang in there!!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







curiousowl overlay 8.29.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JCM

Ahhhh sorry the tricky tww is getting to you guys. I hate that time period. When I was on progesterone after my last iui I was completely convinced I was pregnant. I even had a trigger shot that stayed in my system way longer than I thought it would. So I had a positive pregnancy test too. It was awful and super annoying when I got my negative blood results! This cycle I will not be testing myself. I'm taking way too many drugs for ivf and I know I'll get too excited if I see a positive test too early! I started my meds today (yay!/ugh). My egg retrieval is set for the 10th and the transfer is the 15th. The next 10 days are going to be intense. Lots of appts and lots of shots. Hopefully you girls get so,e good news and I'll be distracted!


----------



## jumpingo

JCM,

fingers crossed doubly for you (er, would that make twins??:winkwink:) 

thanks for the support:flower:

hopefully, if nothing else, we (er, i?:blush:) can post a bunch to distract you:thumbup:


----------



## JCM

Haha yes twins. I always thought if I transferred two, I'd have a higher chance of at least one implanting but that's not the case! I have a 50% chance with doing one. If i do two, it increases about 5% but with that, I get a 50% chance of it automatically being twins. Does that make sense? Lol my head was spinning yesterday. I am pretty set on doing two embryos. I'm ok with twins. 

Yes, post away! I'm trying to keep busy the next two weeks. I have a feeling after retrieval things will move kind of fast.


----------



## curiousowl

jump- Thank you!!! No seriously, thank you a ton. Actually, yeah, that is the kind of stuff I do for fun on Friday nights too, lol. When you look at them like that it's super interesting. I wouldn't say your chart looks like you're out so yeah, not sure why I'm so negative about myself. My brain sucks sometimes :wacko:

But you're completely right. I did have that dip 2 cycles ago and things were on a downward trend prior to that. I'm going to say that temps a week earlier were definitely not related to my miscarriage so maybe it is a good sign. Or maybe it means nothing. I can start to see why some people stop temping in the TWW. We are both still in this for sure, until proven otherwise! :hugs: Thanks again for the reality check, I needed exactly that today.


JCM- That's coming up so fast! I can't believe it. So excited for you. And that's really interesting about the numbers. Huh.


----------



## MrsKChicago

If I had to deal with the hassle and expense of IVF, I'd probably aim for twins, too! Two for one deal! ;) How do they test to avoid false positives with IVF? Do you just have to wait longer?

Wouldn't it be exciting if September turned out to be the month for all three of you??


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> Haha yes twins. I always thought if I transferred two, I'd have a higher chance of at least one implanting but that's not the case! I have a 50% chance with doing one. If i do two, it increases about 5% but with that, I get a 50% chance of it automatically being twins. Does that make sense? Lol my head was spinning yesterday. I am pretty set on doing two embryos. I'm ok with twins.
> 
> Yes, post away! I'm trying to keep busy the next two weeks. I have a feeling after retrieval things will move kind of fast.




MrsKChicago said:


> If I had to deal with the hassle and expense of IVF, I'd probably aim for twins, too! Two for one deal! ;) How do they test to avoid false positives with IVF? Do you just have to wait longer?
> 
> Wouldn't it be exciting if September turned out to be the month for all three of you??

yeah, buy one, get one free??:haha: my husband wants twins, and i'm open to it, but would definitely take the extra 5% even if it means twins are more likely:thumbup: excited to hear how it goes and hope it goes as smooth as something like that can:flower:




curiousowl said:


> jump- Thank you!!! No seriously, thank you a ton. Actually, yeah, that is the kind of stuff I do for fun on Friday nights too, lol. When you look at them like that it's super interesting. I wouldn't say your chart looks like you're out so yeah, not sure why I'm so negative about myself. My brain sucks sometimes :wacko:
> 
> But you're completely right. I did have that dip 2 cycles ago and things were on a downward trend prior to that. I'm going to say that temps a week earlier were definitely not related to my miscarriage so maybe it is a good sign. Or maybe it means nothing. I can start to see why some people stop temping in the TWW. We are both still in this for sure, until proven otherwise! :hugs: Thanks again for the reality check, I needed exactly that today.

i just said what i hoped someone would say to me looking at my chart if i was convinced i was out:winkwink: 

and YES, i can see why people don't temp anything once O is confirmed - drives us mad:wacko: but i wanna know so badly too!!!:dohh:

my temp went back up a bit today (same temp as 8DPO, so looks like one of those annoying-fill-you-with-hope dips:roll:). if it goes up again tomorrow i'll let myself test in the morning.:blush:


----------



## curiousowl

Yay, so glad to hear your temp is back up, or at least not down anymore :) Looking forward to your test results!


----------



## cdelmar

Looks promising owl and cant wait to see what your temp do jumpingo! 

Yay for 9/10 coming up JCM, two for the price of one is right!!

Me...waiting to O :coffee: but in the meantime :sex:


----------



## jumpingo

temp went back down to just above the coverline. last month it dropped below the coverline and i got AF later that day, and that's expected to be tomorrow...so...yeah...

...sigh.

my husband was really sweet, but it's still sad.:cry:

and i know i'm not out until AF comes, but i just can't get hopeful because that's what i did the last couple days and it makes the negative worse. i would rather just assume AF is coming. for my mental sanity.

my brother is getting married in sept 2015, so if we don't get pregnant this next cycle, we may have to take some time off and actually avoid the fertile window because we live in japan and the wedding is in minnesota. so one more cycle of this craziness, for now.:coffee:


----------



## JCM

It's when you avoid it, you'll get pregnant immediately right?! Ugh sorry about the temp...I never temp because I don't have the patience.


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> It's when you avoid it, you'll get pregnant immediately right?!

yeah, probably!:roll:
i would feel like an awful sister:nope:


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry jump. That sucks. I know that feeling. I'm assuming that AF is coming because it's easier than getting your hopes up. Especially with the spotting I've had the last couple days. My temp did go back up today but I was drinking last night. I've never seen an affect if I'm sober by the time I go to bed but you never know.

Try not to think about 2 cycles down the road what might happen. Deal with what's going on now. It'll just get you down. :hugs: I'm still hoping this might be it for you. Keep me posted!


----------



## jumpingo

awww, thank you:cry:
temp went back up which is so confusing:growlmad:
laying here having to pee at 4:45am debating what to do:shrug::dohh: not sure i can handle a negative but want to know too...?


----------



## curiousowl

Test! lol But only if a BFN won't ruin your day.


----------



## jumpingo

:haha:

it was negative. oh well. sad, but better than yesterday.

off for a two day trip with some girl friends...

good luck to everyone and hope the bfps just flood in while i'm gone!!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, so sorry to hear that. But at least now you know and can move forward.


----------



## jumpingo

thanks:flower:
as of now, no AF yet so we'll see what my temp does tomorrow and go from there i guess!:roll:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Bodies are such jerks sometimes, always keeping us guessing. I hope you get a definitive answer soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Temp was way down again so yesterday must have been an alcohol-related incident. Expecting AF today but will test tomorrow morning if not. I'm sure it will be a BFN but just need to know for repeat loss purposes.


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> Temp was way down again so yesterday must have been an alcohol-related incident. Expecting AF today but will test tomorrow morning if not. I'm sure it will be a BFN but just need to know for repeat loss purposes.

just wondering how much alcohol people count when checking the drinking box in FF?

didn't realize that drinking lowers your body temperature (but google agrees:haha:) so am about to look at my chart and see if there's any correlation:dohh:



ETA: to the naked eye, there doesn't seem to be much difference for me...my temps the mornings after drinking are sometimes higher, sometimes lower. there doesn't seem to be a tendency one way or the other.


----------



## curiousowl

Well, I tested positive this morning. It's faint though, maybe too faint for 13dpo on an FRER. It looks like my chemical, maybe slightly darker. I did do some digging and it looks kind of split in the FF galleries between dark and faint positives at 13dpo. At least I'm not spotting/bleeding constantly this time I guess. Lots of mild cramping though. I have a dr's appointment at 9am tomorrow morning.

I don't have the energy to have any emotions about this one way or the other after last time. I just feel kind of numb.


----------



## JCM

Oh curious, I know the numb feeling...I've felt it for the last 5 days. Going crazy over here...glad you could get an appt for tomorrow though!!! So, they will do a beta and then another two days later? I feel good about this for you. Try to stay calm for now and hopefully we can get excited by the end of this week!!! Maybe the dr will start you on progesterone suppositories?


----------



## curiousowl

Hugs JCM, glad I'm not alone in it. Thanks so much. 

Betas and maybe progesterone. That's what I'm hoping at least.


----------



## ladders

Keeping my fingers crossed for you so tightly curious. And I know the feeling of assuming it's doomed because that's how I felt with this one so I have faith it could work out xxx


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope this is a sticky one, Owl.


----------



## MgreenM

wishing you all the best Curious! Keep us posted!


----------



## jumpingo

bring on day 14!:roll: 

am starting to wonder if my temps just threw FF off and i Oed later than it's telling me...:huh:




ETA: curious - your chart is keeping me hopeful about mine. i just overlayed them again, this time pinned at ovulation and coverline
 



Attached Files:







curiousowl overlay 9.3 at O and coverline.jpg
File size: 74.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck to all three of you. I will keep my fingers crossed that all of you have stickys this month.


----------



## curiousowl

WTF Obgyn?!?! I called the main office when their door was still locked at my appointment time and somehow they screwed up the schedule. Between this and not being able to get them on the phone all morning yesterday I'm pretty fed up. They've been great before but this is like a nightmare. And apparently I should have mentioned the cramping yesterday because as soon as I said that they started saying they didn't really want me to wait until this afternoon with my history. Too bad with the way traffic is in that direction at this time of day it would be almost afternoon by the time I got to the main office anyhow. So I'm seeing someone at 1:15 at the office near my work now. So frustrated.

I can't tell you guys how much I truly appreciate all the support. I'll update later today if I find anything out.


jump- That overlay looks encouraging! Any news? Personally I always find drinking raises my temp.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck curious. I'm sorry the Dr. office is being sucky. I know what the crazy traffic can be like in DC. Good luck


----------



## lsd2721

So sorry about the appt mix up owl! Keeping fingers tightly crossed for you! Keep us updated.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, what a nightmare! We'll all be here cheering you on.


----------



## JCM

Hoping this afternoon brought some good news for you, Owl! I've been dealing with pharmacies and dr offices all day. Ugh! What a pain! My meds weren't delivered on time so I started to panic! Can't anything just go according to schedule these days?? I'm such a control freak anyway and this week is really testing my patience. I feel bloated and uncomfortable. I'm not sure how much room I have left in there for more follicle growth. Egg retrieval is one week. Come on! 7 more days! Hope everyone else is feeling good!!!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> Hoping this afternoon brought some good news for you, Owl! I've been dealing with pharmacies and dr offices all day. Ugh! What a pain! My meds weren't delivered on time so I started to panic! Can't anything just go according to schedule these days?? I'm such a control freak anyway and this week is really testing my patience. I feel bloated and uncomfortable. I'm not sure how much room I have left in there for more follicle growth. Egg retrieval is one week. Come on! 7 more days! Hope everyone else is feeling good!!!

Ugh, sorry JCM. That sounds super annoying. Stupid Drs. 

I got my blood drawn. I'll find out the numbers tomorrow.


----------



## JCM

Ahhhh I'm on the edge of my couch! They better call early! Did they give you progesterone in case you'll need it right away?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I have everything crossed for you, Owl!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> Ahhhh I'm on the edge of my couch! They better call early! Did they give you progesterone in case you'll need it right away?

No. Huh, maybe I should have asked. There's a pharmacy around the corner so I should be okay if that's the case. The dr who I saw (mine left the practice a couple months ago) was kind of a jerk. I'm just using him for betas though, lol. If I stay pregnant I'm definitely seeing someone else!


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> jump- That overlay looks encouraging! Any news? Personally I always find drinking raises my temp.

no news.:roll:

did an overlay with my own charts and the similarities between last month and this month seem to be saying that i didn't O on CD14 like FF says, but on CD17 (same as last month) because my temp pattern for my LP is so much like last month.

if i did O on CD14, i'm 15DPO but if i Oed on CD17, i'm only 12DPO, which is when AF came last month after the same temp drop i got this morning. so who knows. am sort of over it at this point? i dunno...:sad1:

for anyone who wants to give opinions, even the ones i probably don't want to hear, knock yourself out: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, sorry jump. The uncertainty sucks either way. I can see what you're saying about your charts but I can also see FF's point. How frustrating. If there's a next cycle I think temping vaginally could totally help you. I did it this cycle and my chart was sooo much cleaner and day to day behavioral variations had much less effect.


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> Ugh, sorry jump. The uncertainty sucks either way. I can see what you're saying about your charts but I can also see FF's point. How frustrating. If there's a next cycle I think temping vaginally could totally help you. I did it this cycle and my chart was sooo much cleaner and day to day behavioral variations had much less effect.

yeah, i have thought probably i should next cycle.
just don't like the idea of it :blush::haha:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Get used to strange things in strange places. There's no end of that in pregnancy!

I don't know anything about charting, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jumpingo

MrsKChicago said:


> Get used to strange things in strange places. There's no end of that in pregnancy!
> 
> I don't know anything about charting, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

thank you for that. 
aaahaha, made me laugh:rofl:


----------



## JCM

Hahaha MrsK! I was just telling my friend I shove so many things up there these days, thank goodness I'm not making a baby naturally because there's no room for DH! Creams...pills...ultra sound wands...pretty soon a needle will be in there sucking out all of my eggs! I've got about 7 8/9mm follicles on each ovary right now and a week to go! There's no more room!!!


----------



## curiousowl

jumpingo said:


> yeah, i have thought probably i should next cycle.
> just don't like the idea of it :blush::haha:

I know, me too. But honestly, after the first couple days it was no big deal. I practiced a couple times when I was wide awake, lol.


----------



## cdelmar

jumpingo said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> jump- That overlay looks encouraging! Any news? Personally I always find drinking raises my temp.
> 
> no news.:roll:
> 
> did an overlay with my own charts and the similarities between last month and this month seem to be saying that i didn't O on CD14 like FF says, but on CD17 (same as last month) because my temp pattern for my LP is so much like last month.
> 
> if i did O on CD14, i'm 15DPO but if i Oed on CD17, i'm only 12DPO, which is when AF came last month after the same temp drop i got this morning. so who knows. am sort of over it at this point? i dunno...:sad1:
> 
> for anyone who wants to give opinions, even the ones i probably don't want to hear, knock yourself out:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

I'm new to temping but, my answer is that you Oed on CD15...


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> Hahaha MrsK! I was just telling my friend I shove so many things up there these days, thank goodness I'm not making a baby naturally because there's no room for DH! Creams...pills...ultra sound wands...pretty soon a needle will be in there sucking out all of my eggs! I've got about 7 8/9mm follicles on each ovary right now and a week to go! There's no more room!!!

woohoo, t-minus 7 days! fingers crossed it all goes well!!!:flower:




curiousowl said:


> I know, me too. But honestly, after the first couple days it was no big deal. I practiced a couple times when I was wide awake, lol.

yeah, might have to practice too:haha:



cdelmar said:


> I'm new to temping but, my answer is that you Oed on CD15...

interesting you say that! somewhere around 11DPO, i switched the FF setting to Research (let's be honest, i switched it to all of them to see what it did!:blush:) and on that it predicted CD15. but now when i try, every setting says CD14.



and i just tested again:blush:
not even a squinter and is as white as could be:dohh:


----------



## MgreenM

MrsKChicago said:


> Get used to strange things in strange places. There's no end of that in pregnancy!
> 
> I don't know anything about charting, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I second that MrsK! I had my 36 week appt on Tuesday and they tested for group B strep...I knew about the first swab but not the second! Eeep! That was weird!

Good luck Jump, Curious and JCM! This journey sure is crazy, but I will tell you that being so close to the end, I am super excited. I am looking forward to hearing about everyone's BFPs!


----------



## jumpingo

AF showed a couple hours after i tested :dohh::nope:

on to september. thinking of adding OPKs this cycle to see if it helps. 

any recommendations for which brand i should get??


----------



## curiousowl

YOU GUYS! I tested this morning to prepare myself for beta results and look! omg!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0862.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ladders

That's really really great curious that looks nice and dark for 15dpo! So excited for you! 

Jump I really liked the Clearblue Digital, bit more expensive but no trying to decider lines and I never got a true positive on line opks but always did on digitals


----------



## lsd2721

Owl!! That is great!! What a beautiful line!! So excited! Seems like the doc will be sending good news!


----------



## cdelmar

Yay Owl!!!!!

Jump- i am new to using OPKs. I started using CB advanced 3 months ago and wouldnt recommend (as the sole means of determining O). Their recommended date for me to start using, according to their chart, was CD 12 (i think) but, i decided to try 2 days before and got a smiley on CD 10 :wacko:. But, first two months that was all i used to track O and I would BD once I got a smiley for a 2-3 days and no luck. This cycle decided to use Wondfos so i had an extra 10 from the CB well, I got a smiley on CD 17 (at night) with CB but Wondfo gave me a negative. Thank goodness I started temping because Im on CD 19 and I know I havent Oed yet (but i did get a dip today so..... O might be coming up) :shrug: 
I think I was delayed Oing because of stress etc so CB probably gave me a smiley because my body was preparing to O but stress delayed it and they cannot predict things like that (thats why i think some girls get more than one smiley in a cycle or days after their first smiley).
I just started using Wondfos so i dont have a definite review/recommendation but, i do like them so far. I would say DEFINITELY temp while using opks.


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats curious. That line looks really good! I can't wait to see what your betas do! 

Jump - I never did opks, but I know a lot of people who used the cheapies until they thought they were close and then did digitals to verify since they were easier to use. But I think it really will depend on your body. Good luck. Sorry AF showed. I always planned a nice dinner and wine when mine would show. 

JCM - good luck! I am keeping all sorts of things crossed for you! Can't wai to hear how everything goes. 

So, 6 weeks to due date and I thought I was doing pretty well with the weight gain. I hadn't freaked out too much about how much weight I put on. Then today I almost punched a client. I saw him last week but we moved his case because we were waiting to see what his sentence would be on his felonies before we worried about his misdemeanors. So I get him back in court, 1 WEEK later and he's like "wow, you got huge in a week. You 'bout to pop or what?" Now I'm convinced that even though I only gained a little over a pound this week that I am a house. Since I refuse to cry in court, I visualized punching him in the face, but still.


----------



## JCM

Beautiful line, Owl!!! I hope you're feeling good today! : ) 

PD, I just punched him in the balls in my mind. What a jerk. I'm sure you are just fine. I have noticed lots of my friends just kind of pop out at the end and they are totally on track. I hope he got a really bad sentence! 

I could never read lines on opks. I used a clear blue fertility monitor so I wouldn't have to stress about it. Now I pay a million dollars for ultra sounds to tell me things. Lol. I did like the monitor though. It tells you when to pee on sticks. Maybe try the sperm meets egg plan this cycle?


----------



## MrsKChicago

Owl, that's a beautiful line! That's about the change I saw in mine over 2 days, I think. Oh, I'm so excited!!!

Jump, I'm so sorry about AF. I used Wondfo OPKs and I thought they were fine. They're so incredibly cheap (I bought mine on ebay), I didn't have to worry about starting to test too soon or testing twice a day. Some women don't like them, as you've seen in this thread, but I think they're the best choice if they work for you. Try them for a month and if you hate them, you can always upgrade.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, thank you guys!! I am feeling great today! Well, actually I feel like crap physically, lol. Seriously, the first thing I did when I woke up (at 5:45- yay insomnia) was google when morning sickness starts. Figuring this is just related to being right around AF time and that it'll die down since it is so early though.

Reggie, ignore the moron. People say the stupidest things.

jump, I also like Wondfos. You can test a million times a day with them. Though I've never gotten a true positive (obviously I did O!) I've just counted my darkest lines as positive and it matched up with temping.

Oh, also, DH maintains that he doesn't think I O'd last cycle so his sperm have a 100% success rate.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Just a warning, Owl - Right around when you miss AF, it's *totally normal* to have some AF style cramping. It's a good thing. It makes you panic, but it's just everything getting started with stretching. It's one of those symptoms I didn't hear much about, and I know if it made me freak out, it would really make you freak out.


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you MrsK! I totally did the last 3 days and you're right, it was a big factor in my freaking out and wanting betas. A little today (15dpo) but not so bad. My bff describes the first few days as being like super PMS.

lsd, is your edd still your bday? Because mine is too, lol.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Birthday babies! How sweet!

Yeah, the cramps really threw me for a loop! I can't tell you how many random forum pages I read just to see 600 other women say "I had that, and my baby is here now!" I ended up just visualizing baby swimming around in my uterus, pushing the walls out to make room, every time it made me nervous. Kind of goofy, especially since I'm not usually a visualizer, but it helped. I still get them occasionally (I suspect they're little growth spurts), but not to the extent that I had them around 4 weeks.


----------



## PDReggie

I had some cramping at the beginning too. Between the cramps, the zero "symptoms" when you are totally waiting on ANY symptoms and the fact that our BD schedule was not great the month I got pregnant, I totally thought I had no chance. In fact the week before the test was positive, I went to the neighbors for game night and ended up drinking a bottle of wine. Then I spent the entire first trimester terrified that I had hurt the baby by doing it. Granted she's still cooking but she seems ok so far. 

Thanks ladies, I'm not THAT upset by the client, it's just like you are an a**.

Also, I think it's funny that there are that many of us who are expecting right around our birthdays. I'm due the day after mine and my neighbor had her baby the day after her birthday.


----------



## MgreenM

yay curious! so exciting! My birthday is the 9th and I am due on the 28th. So I guess I sort of fit into that crowd! I don't remember if I had cramping initially...I think I was so wrapped up in my emotional freak out that lasted 2 weeks to notice any physical symptoms!


----------



## lsd2721

Owl, yes, baby is still due March 25! That is the exact date the doctor gave me. I go to my second doctor visit next Wednesday and if they do a scan I will know more on how fast the lil guy is developing but I was right on 8 weeks when I thought I was. When is your baby due?!


----------



## dreamingmom

Congrats OWL, hope things continue moving in the correct direction for you!! 


I am still waiting to see if I O this cycle after my loss last cycle. So far things are looking good. EW CM on CD 15, more than I have noticed before on the TP, so hopefully that is a good sign. CD 17 today and OPK and temp says no O yet. I usually O on CD 18 so FX that I see a two dark lines on OPK and temp spike in the next few days.


----------



## curiousowl

lsd2721 said:


> Owl, yes, baby is still due March 25! That is the exact date the doctor gave me. I go to my second doctor visit next Wednesday and if they do a scan I will know more on how fast the lil guy is developing but I was right on 8 weeks when I thought I was. When is your baby due?!

May 13th. Lucky 13!




dreamingmom said:


> I am still waiting to see if I O this cycle after my loss last cycle. So far things are looking good. EW CM on CD 15, more than I have noticed before on the TP, so hopefully that is a good sign. CD 17 today and OPK and temp says no O yet. I usually O on CD 18 so FX that I see a two dark lines on OPK and temp spike in the next few days.

Good luck dreaming! I know how much that cycle afterwards sucks waiting.


----------



## JCM

May 13th is my stepsons birthday! Great day! : ) This is so exciting! I think I'm the last from our original group! I wish Dos was still around! Anyone hear from her?


----------



## curiousowl

I was just thinking of Dos the other day. And RforReal. Is there anyone else I'm forgetting? I hope they're all doing well!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't think I've seen either of them around. I hope they're ok.

May is probably my favorite month. I hate winter, it always leaves me so cold and depressed, and May is when it finally starts to really get nice again and I come back to life. It sounds like a great time to have a birthday.


----------



## curiousowl

We apparently love May, both mine and DH's birthdays are then and our wedding anniversary. Now this!

Also, I was thinking about Miskas.


----------



## lsd2721

Yea, I haven't heard anything from them either and have definitely been thinking about them! I really hope everything is ok with them!


----------



## dreamingmom

OPK (cheap kind) was still negative this morning but my temp did jump just slightly and my face is definitely telling me that something is going on hormonally. Which brings me to my next point. Why in HELL does nature make it so that our faces look like a 12 year olds with all the outbreaks during the exact time that we want to be MORE attractive to our DHs?


----------



## curiousowl

So, update! My progesterone was low so the dr gave me supplements to use until 12 weeks. That was my biggest concern, having had the previous miscarriage. With the way my tests darkened I'm not really worried about betas. I'll find out the results of the second one on Monday. Probably will also use my last FRER tomorrow morning just for some reassurance over the weekend. I'll be 17dpo. 

Seriously though, this dr is such a jerk. I'm so glad he's not part of the Ob rotation there. I tried to make my first appointment at 8 weeks and he stepped in and insisted I couldn't make it because I didn't know when my betas would be high enough and that I probably need to come in for third ones next week. Except that I do know when I can be seen as I know when I ovulated (he very clearly did not believe this) and I'm not coming in for third betas because the results wouldn't change my behavior at all. Now I have to call to make that appointment anyways. Ugh.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ugh, he sounds like a jerk. Who the hell lets jerks like that be the front line for pregnancy?? You need someone with especially good bedside manner for those first scary few weeks!


----------



## curiousowl

I know! I never would have seen him if I hadn't been desperate for an appointment. Whatever. DH keeps reminding me I don't have to see him again. I just have to talk to him on the phone on Monday, unfortunately.


----------



## lsd2721

Ick, Owl! Sorry you have to talk to him on Monday too! I would want to be rid of him! I'm glad you got the progesterone supplements! :) Can't wait til you get your first appointment!


----------



## treeroot

Congrats on all the good news!

And for all those still waiting - I'm right there with you.

It's my one year anniversary!



...of TTC. 


I don't even know what to do.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay, betas from last Wednesday to Friday doubled in 32.2 hours!! I'm so relieved you guys. I declined further betas so they'll see me at 6 weeks. 4w5d today.

tree- I'm really, really sorry you hit your anniversary. Have you considered seeing a RE at this point?


----------



## JCM

Yay owl! So thrilled for you! 

Tree, I'd look into an RE


----------



## JCM

It's been decided! I am triggering tonight and egg retrieval is for sure Wednesday! I hope I'm not far behind Owl! If all goes well I should be pregnant until proven otherwise on Monday. Everyone cross everything for me! Especially all of you pregnant ladies...you girls can cross your legs for me too! Lol you're already pregnant! I'm gonna try and update Wednesday on my egg count but I may be out of it all day...


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> It's been decided! I am triggering tonight and egg retrieval is for sure Wednesday! I hope I'm not far behind Owl! If all goes well I should be pregnant until proven otherwise on Monday. Everyone cross everything for me! Especially all of you pregnant ladies...you girls can cross your legs for me too! Lol you're already pregnant! I'm gonna try and update Wednesday on my egg count but I may be out of it all day...

fingers and legs crossed (haven't gotten a BFP yet, so only crossed for this week!:rofl:)

hope everything goes smoothly and those twins get themselves settled nicely!:winkwink:


----------



## lsd2721

I've got my legs crossed for you JCM! :) LOTS OF GOOD LUCKS!!!! :) :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yeah! Go JCM! So excited for you!


----------



## MgreenM

Owl - so happy for you!

JCM - good luck!

A quick update on myself: Everything with baby looks good, no contractions as of yet. Friday had a growth scan and got to see baby girl swallow which was really cool! Spent much of yesterday in the ER/L&D as my blood pressure went really low while I was at work. They said it was a vasovagal response which is common in pregnancy and all testing came back normal including the NST for the baby. I see my regular OB tonight. Last night was rough because I was upset and overtired and emotional. Still feeling that way this morning, hoping that breakfast will help with that (it's cooking).


----------



## curiousowl

Woohoo JCM! That's so exciting!! I can't wait for you to join me for May babies :) it's lonely!

Mgreen, that's scary. So glad to hear you both are okay. Take care of yourself!


----------



## PDReggie

GOOD LUCK JCM!!!!!!! We can't wait to hear how everything goes! I will cross all the things for you. Plus, I have yoga Thursday so I will totally pretzel myself as best I can at this point and call it crossing my fingers and legs. :haha: 

M feel better and be careful.


----------



## ladders

Jcm I'm so excited for you and I have everything crossed for you and can't wait for your update. How are you feeling about it all? must be a weird mix of stress and excitement and wanting it to happen but scared of it. Thinking of you my love and can't bloody wait for your bfp!


----------



## cdelmar

Cant wait to hear how it goes JCM!

Im in the tww over here. Im planning on testing on DH bday just for the hell of it! If this is lucky cycle 7, due date will be on my birthday month!!! :happydance: Fx!!!
Before, I always thought it sucked to have your child's birthday so close to holiday's or your own birthday but, now, I dont even care, it would be a celebration! lol It would pretty neat to find out on DH birthday and then be born my bday month and to conceive cycle 7 (we both love that #)!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck cdelmar!


----------



## MrsKChicago

M, sounds scary! Take it easy! Glad you're ok.

Good luck, CDelmar. I was born a week after my mom's birthday, and it was never a problem. We don't do a great job of celebrating as adults, but that's more due to them both being December birthdays and having so much going on.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey Ladies, 
Sorry i have been MIA for a while.... Still no luck here.. i'm starting to give up hope, and all the good news on here is great for all of you.


----------



## JCM

Hi Miskas!! I've missed you! Are you thinking of seeing an RE at all?


----------



## curiousowl

Hugs Miskas. So sorry to hear you're struggling. You've been in my thoughts.


----------



## treeroot

Good luck JCM
I know what you mean cdelmar; I kept changing my "ideal" birth date as the months moved on. I'm now to the point that I really could care less on the timing, just getting a BFP would be amazing.
I hope you find that hope again Miskas



And thanks ladies - what's an RE?
I don't have a family doctor, so getting any tests or even a regular check-up will be tricky. I'm sure there's a way, but trying to navigate through that really stresses me out.

If this cycle is a bust, I will look into my options though.


----------



## lsd2721

Sorry to hear you're struggling Miskas!


----------



## JCM

Hi guys!!

I'm still a little out of it but overall things went well. I don't remember much (who put my pants back on??) it was quick and painless. I didn't have any sleep last night because I was so crampy. I'm not even really sure on my final actual count that were retrieved but he said he had 5 perfectly looking matured eggs. My ivf nurse said usually he can look at an egg and say "that one won't make it" haha! So yay! Finally resting in bed all day. They are a little concerned about hyper stimulation so I have to measure and weigh myself every 8 hours. I feel insanely bloated but everyone was really nice and kept me calm. I guess my heart rate was super high when I first jumped up on the chair. I was a little embarrassed. My favorite nurse was there to do my IV for me too. So that made me relax a bit. DH said they asked how I was feeling and all I would say is "I'm ready to party". Nice right? Anyway, they will call me tomorrow and let me know how my 5 little eggs are getting along with sperm!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm so so excited for you!


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I'm still a little out of it but overall things went well. I don't remember much (who put my pants back on??) it was quick and painless. I didn't have any sleep last night because I was so crampy. I'm not even really sure on my final actual count that were retrieved but he said he had 5 perfectly looking matured eggs. My ivf nurse said usually he can look at an egg and say "that one won't make it" haha! So yay! Finally resting in bed all day. They are a little concerned about hyper stimulation so I have to measure and weigh myself every 8 hours. I feel insanely bloated but everyone was really nice and kept me calm. I guess my heart rate was super high when I first jumped up on the chair. I was a little embarrassed. My favorite nurse was there to do my IV for me too. So that made me relax a bit. DH said they asked how I was feeling and all I would say is "I'm ready to party". Nice right? Anyway, they will call me tomorrow and let me know how my 5 little eggs are getting along with sperm!

that all sounds good!! 
and i love your "ready to party"\\:D/


----------



## curiousowl

Awesome JCM!!! That's so exciting! I can't wait for more updates!


----------



## ladders

Brilliant so far Jcm, so how long do they let them have with the sperm before they are put back in you? Are you not tempted to just have them whack em all in because I would be lol
Make sure that you get plenty of rest and look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## cdelmar

so exciting JCM!!! :happydance:


----------



## JCM

Thanks everyone! I'm waiting by the phone for them to call! They were all injected with sperm yesterday so I have a 5 day transfer scheduled for Monday. Haha Ladders, yes I'm already worried about my little embryos but doc says I can only transfer two at a time. I don't want 10 kids! Lol He thinks I have a great shot with two and have a 50% chance I'll end up with two! Yikes! Just not 3....please not 3. I don't want my mom to have to live with me!


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck JCM!!! So excited for you. :thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm waiting by the phone for them to call! They were all injected with sperm yesterday so I have a 5 day transfer scheduled for Monday. Haha Ladders, yes I'm already worried about my little embryos but doc says I can only transfer two at a time. I don't want 10 kids! Lol He thinks I have a great shot with two and have a 50% chance I'll end up with two! Yikes! Just not 3....please not 3. I don't want my mom to have to live with me!

If you have more than 2 will you be able to freeze the others and do a FET later? 

In any case, go eggies, go, lol.


----------



## JCM

Wow they already called. So there were 9 total, 5 mature and as of this morning, all 5 are fertilized and look great! Yay!!! 
Yes, owl if I have extra I will freeze them and use them later!


----------



## treeroot

Wow, that's amazing JCM.
It's pretty cool what can be done these days. Yeah for science!


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> Wow they already called. So there were 9 total, 5 mature and as of this morning, all 5 are fertilized and look great! Yay!!!
> Yes, owl if I have extra I will freeze them and use them later!

your eggs and his sperm were obviously ALSO ready to party!!:rofl:

woohooo!!! hoping it all goes well!!!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Thanks gals! Jcm, sounds good.. I don't think our insurance covers RE's... I am going to speak to my OB soon... But I maybe did O this month, temp is up yesterday and today, so we shall see... It's just frustrating...


----------



## curiousowl

Great news JCM! I'm so, so excited for you :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Miskas, I hope your doctor can help you figure something out.


----------



## dreamingmom

Okay, so I finally had my O on CD20. I am now 5 dpo. I am started to have similar symptoms to last month before my loss. My temp is continuing to rise and my boobs are starting to get the same soreness they did last month. Also, When I was pregnant I found I had a much smaller appetite, with and without nausea and started to dislike sweets. This morning I couldn't finish my cereal because I got full really quickly then when I tried to make my lunch I started to gag. I had no trouble eating It at lunch time though. My prenatal vitamins are the gummy kind covered in sugar, today I had to swallow them almost whole because I just couldn't handle how sweet they are. This has to be all in my head, right? I feel like it is way to early to have all these symptoms or could the symptoms be more prominent because my body was already primed from last month?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I don't know, it seems a little early, but stranger things have happened! I had sore, veiny breasts and frequent urination pretty early, a couple days before I tested positive at 10dpo. And I knew something was different - I was uncomfortable having a small cocktail just a couple days after I ovulated.

My fingers are crossed for you! I hope this is it!


----------



## ladders

Sorry dreaming but after my loss I was so low and caught up in it I didn't take any notice of whether I had symptoms or not and still didn't believe it even when I had a positive for the first four days because I was spotting, midwife said that would have been implantion strange it was at 14dpo but didn't get it when my first implanted so maybe something in that. Fx for you


----------



## curiousowl

dreaming, my symptoms this pregnancy were totally different than those with my loss. But I did notice some weird things at 6 and 8dpo. So who knows! When are you planing to test?


----------



## JCM

Hope it's your rainbow baby, dreaming!!!


----------



## treeroot

So my sister had her second on Thursday. I'm very excited to have a niece. I'm not at all jealous, though there was sometimes this ache in my heart.

Thinking about it now I kind of want to cry...holding her was so precious.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Awww, big hugs, treeroot. Nieces and nephews are great, but I hope you get your own soon.


----------



## dreamingmom

curiousowl said:


> dreaming, my symptoms this pregnancy were totally different than those with my loss. But I did notice some weird things at 6 and 8dpo. So who knows! When are you planing to test?

I am going to wait to test until after I miss my period by a day or two. So probably around day 14 if AF doesn't show.


----------



## curiousowl

Sounds good dreaming, good luck!

JCM, is today the day?!


----------



## jumpingo

curiousowl said:


> JCM, is today the day?!

ooh, yeah! good luck J!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JCM

Dreaming, hoping for some good news from you on 14dpo!!!

Today is the day! I had crazy dreams all night! I think I get a picture of my little embies too! Haha it will be pretty cool to watch them stick them right to my uterus. Hopefully that distracts me from any cramping. So exciting!


----------



## PDReggie

Good Luck JCM!


----------



## lsd2721

Yay! Good luck JCM!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck, JCM! Stick, embies, stick!!!


----------



## dreamingmom

JCM, I am guessing you already had your procedure. I hope everything went smoothly. Good Luck!


----------



## JCM

Everything went perfect! Had my acupuncture before and after the procedure. Super relaxed. Not uncomfortable at all besides the full bladder. But then I peed right after! Doc says carry on with normal life just no heavy lifting. DH took me to my favorite lunch place, I had some frozen yogurt and now we are watching funny movies together! I transferred two but they were at about 4 1/2 days so slow growers I guess. The other 3 are still hanging on but shortly behind the "chosen ones" so they will see how they are doing one more day in the incubator and then try and freeze them! Hooray! Now I wait til the 26th for my blood test and start my vitamins back up, take a break from heparin shots (yay) and start progesterone and estradiol vaginally tomorrow. I feel good. 

So really, none of all this stuff was painful. Even the daily shots I ended up getting used to. DH got to watch the embies float in. I was focused on not peeing on doc! Ha!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sounds great! When do they test you?


----------



## cdelmar

YAY JCM!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## MgreenM

glad it went well!


----------



## JCM

Blood test on the 26th!!! Super excited!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM, that's so soon! So exciting :D


----------



## JCM

I need to make these babies stick!!! I'll stand on my head


----------



## MrsKChicago

Some inspiration for you: :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## ladders

Keeping everything so tightly crossed for you Jcm! Glad it went well and wasn't too much of a trauma. 
We'll be counting down the days with you! Only ten days to go!


----------



## JCM

Haha MrsK! Thanks. I'm hoping I'll feel something different in the next couple of days for implantation. 10 days doesn't seem too far away at all. Just glad the whole process of waiting for this cycle is over. Waiting and anticipating is the worst for me. I always need a plan and I'm too controlling! 
Ladders we get to find out the sex of the baby soon!!! Yay! I like how I say "we" like I'm part of your family. When is your big ultrasound? I'm too excited! You all must actually have noticeable bumps now!!!


Oops! I meant MrsK! Maybe I'm already pregnant...lol I'm such a scatterbrained today!When will you find out?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I know what you mean about anticipation. I'm getting impatient over here, I can't even imagine what I'd be like if I was actually the one getting IVF.

I'm definitely getting bumpy. A lot of it is still just old fat, but it's looking more and more like pregnancy! I think I'm on the big side for 4 months, but at least it's normal to show now. Ladders has the cutest bump, though!


----------



## JCM

Haha geez! I just glanced down at your signature! A boy! Yay!!!! Congrats! I secretly want a boy! Please forgive my crazy brain today!


----------



## MrsKChicago

No problem! You had bigger fish to fry this week! And I didn't actually announce it in this thread or anything, so you didn't miss anything. I was very surprised, thought for sure he was a girl, but I'm getting very excited about a boy! I wonder what your twinnies will be!


----------



## dreamingmom

I am still trying to stay realistic and not get my hopes up until I actually miss my period, get a BFP and make sure it sticks this time. But my boobs are so sore today, I am hoping it is a sign of good things to come. JCM, I have high hopes for your twins to stick. If things go my way too, hopefully we will get our bumps around the same time, although I'm sure yours will be bigger!:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed, Dreaming! My boobs were crazy sore leading up to my positive.


----------



## treeroot

Good to hear everything went well JCM

When did you say you were going to test Dreaming?

It's ovulation time for me. 
Here's hoping it's a good night!


----------



## JCM

Yay for sore boobs! I start my progesterone tonight so I'll be complaining about my boobs soon enough. And the constant peeing....ohhhh the peeing. 

Get busy Tree! Don't even come up for air! Lol


----------



## dreamingmom

Tree, 

I'm not even going to consider testing till 14 dpo after I am certain I miss AF. If I can hold out I'm going to try to wait till 16 dpo. Since last month, when I was pregnant, the test did not show positive till then.


----------



## treeroot

I'm the same way dreaming, I now don't consider testing until it's a couple days after my longest cycle...not that I've ever gotten that far.
I was wondering what day this month that was going to be for you.

Lol, so true JCM. Really we should just skip a few days of work and spend it in bed instead :D

No temp rise yet so it's busy busy time again. We're not playing around this time either...every night for the week! (After 10+ years together, that's like a marathon)


----------



## JCM

Haha tree! I bet DH is juuuust fine with that! I remember telling DH alright I'm gonna need it a lot this week and his face would light up. It never felt like homework to him to do it. He was totally ready and on board!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Wow! I know what you mean, we've been together 11 and there were times when even every other day was a chore


----------



## dreamingmom

treeroot said:


> I'm the same way dreaming, I now don't consider testing until it's a couple days after my longest cycle...not that I've ever gotten that far.
> I was wondering what day this month that was going to be for you.


oh, well I am on 10DPO, so I figure I will test by the middle of next week. Not sure exactly which day because I ovulated late this month so I want to make sure to wait long enough, but it will also depend on how I am feeling and how anxious I get.


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> Haha tree! I bet DH is juuuust fine with that! I remember telling DH alright I'm gonna need it a lot this week and his face would light up. It never felt like homework to him to do it. He was totally ready and on board!!!

if only my husband could end up HALF that able at 42!!:rofl:
he's only 27 and 4 days in a row put him out of commission for a day! oops!
(he has had a really rough week at work too, but which came first...?:blush:)


----------



## JCM

I woke up this morning with lots of AF cramps in my lower back. Then I pooped and I felt fine. Lol started progesterone and estradiol last night so maybe the tricky P has me cramping already? I feel good though now. Some small sharp pains on the left side of my tummy but that's about it. On and off for about 20 mins. Maybe it's gas. Hahahahaa ohhhhh this is so fun. 

Lol Jumping! I always feel like they have one job and we get all of the rest! Worrying and stressing about cramps and o days and cycles and spotting...etc etc. so whenever DH was like why aren't you I'm the mood? I responded with ARE YOU FRICKING KIDDING ME!? I'm trying to figure out the rest of our lives here!!!" 

I promise, I'm a nice wife but this infertility thing has made me nuts...and gassy apparently. I really despise these progesterone things. So mean. First of all, they're messy and it's gross and most annoying they mimic every single symptom pregnancy or PMS related. Before it was like "is this AF or am I knocked up?" Now progesterone is a 3rd option for me. If I'm pregnant, I stay on this stuff the first trimester which I will happily do as long as I have a baby in there. I should have bought stock in panty liners. I'm really grateful for those little gems. Whew! Rant over. I guess I'm a little cranky. 

Try and hold out until 14dpo if you can!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy, but I hope it's a good sign. I'll be symptom spotting right along with you!


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> I woke up this morning with lots of AF cramps in my lower back. Then I pooped and I felt fine. Lol started progesterone and estradiol last night so maybe the tricky P has me cramping already? I feel good though now. Some small sharp pains on the left side of my tummy but that's about it. On and off for about 20 mins. Maybe it's gas. Hahahahaa ohhhhh this is so fun.
> 
> Lol Jumping! I always feel like they have one job and we get all of the rest! Worrying and stressing about cramps and o days and cycles and spotting...etc etc. so whenever DH was like why aren't you I'm the mood? I responded with ARE YOU FRICKING KIDDING ME!? I'm trying to figure out the rest of our lives here!!!"
> 
> I promise, I'm a nice wife but this infertility thing has made me nuts...and gassy apparently. I really despise these progesterone things. So mean. First of all, they're messy and it's gross and most annoying they mimic every single symptom pregnancy or PMS related. Before it was like "is this AF or am I knocked up?" Now progesterone is a 3rd option for me. If I'm pregnant, I stay on this stuff the first trimester which I will happily do as long as I have a baby in there. I should have bought stock in panty liners. I'm really grateful for those little gems. Whew! Rant over. I guess I'm a little cranky.
> 
> Try and hold out until 14dpo if you can!

if THAT is cranky, i don't think you're doing too badly!!:thumbup: rant away!!

it's true - they have one job and roll over and fall asleep promptly after their job is done, while we worry about everything else.:dohh::haha: 

having said that, i will say my husband is the only person in my immediate surroundings that knows we are trying, and has been an amazing support for me on the crappy days, so i can't badmouth him *too* much:blush::kiss:


----------



## curiousowl

JCM said:


> I woke up this morning with lots of AF cramps in my lower back. Then I pooped and I felt fine. Lol started progesterone and estradiol last night so maybe the tricky P has me cramping already? I feel good though now. Some small sharp pains on the left side of my tummy but that's about it. On and off for about 20 mins. Maybe it's gas. Hahahahaa ohhhhh this is so fun.
> 
> Lol Jumping! I always feel like they have one job and we get all of the rest! Worrying and stressing about cramps and o days and cycles and spotting...etc etc. so whenever DH was like why aren't you I'm the mood? I responded with ARE YOU FRICKING KIDDING ME!? I'm trying to figure out the rest of our lives here!!!"
> 
> I promise, I'm a nice wife but this infertility thing has made me nuts...and gassy apparently. I really despise these progesterone things. So mean. First of all, they're messy and it's gross and most annoying they mimic every single symptom pregnancy or PMS related. Before it was like "is this AF or am I knocked up?" Now progesterone is a 3rd option for me. If I'm pregnant, I stay on this stuff the first trimester which I will happily do as long as I have a baby in there. I should have bought stock in panty liners. I'm really grateful for those little gems. Whew! Rant over. I guess I'm a little cranky.
> 
> Try and hold out until 14dpo if you can!


I feel you on the progesterone! It's super gross. Totally worth it of course but gross. 

Maybe the pain was implantation?? Hmmm. I have such a good feeling about this cycle for you!


----------



## JCM

Soooo I did something dumb. I tested today. Way too early I know!!! I was bored and it was my 3rd pee of the day. So I get a faint line on a dollar test. I had 7k of Novarel for my trigger plus a little bit of lupron. I read the half life for Novarel is 23 hours. So, that would mean I have 6.8 left in me today. 6.8! I mean, is that enough to give me any line at all? I'm crazy. I'm insane. But you guys already know this so I feel like it's fine. All I can really do is test in another day or two right? 

Whyyyy did I do this! When I had my iui I triggered with 10k of pregnyl and that crap stayed in me til 11 days after the trigger (you all remember my false positive I got right?) and today would be day 11. I feel like this line is darker than that one was. Ugh! I have some hope but I know it's possible it's the trigger. Dammit, ivf! Why do you do it to me!?


----------



## lsd2721

JCM, I'm with Owl, I have such high hopes for you this cycle! :) Can't wait to see if we get our first set of twins on this thread! :) Two for the price of one ain't so bad. ;-)

I get you on being gassy. I don't know much about progesterone but while trying to conceive (during the two week wait) I would constantly be farting and feel VERY gassy! It felt so unlady like but my husband thinks farts are hilarious (he was my first kid! haha) so at least he didn't get repulsed by me!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Thankfully, we're both immature 12 year old boys who laugh at farts here ;) I nearly kicked him out of the bedroom a couple nights ago, though... Between him and the dogs and my stronger sense of smell!! 

JCM, I'm positive your IVF is going to be successful, but I'm going to guess that a positive at this point is just all the stuff they've pumped you full of. It would be so early to get a real positive, even if you implanted right away, and I'm guessing your twinnies had to float around for a bit before they found a nice cozy spot.


----------



## JCM

Hahaha lsd, farts ARE hilarious! I'm making myself crazy over here with all of this math! I'm really only technically 8dpo so I'm nuts. I swore I wouldn't test early but it's like I had to know if the trigger was gone. Damn my slow metabolism!


----------



## curiousowl

JCM, just try to hold out! I bet you're going to get your true, no question about it, BFP shortly.

AFM- We have a heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Yayayay! I bet that's a huge relief, owl!


----------



## JCM

That's great news owl! I'm sure you feel so good now. I can't wait to find out what you're having!!!


----------



## jumpingo

JCM said:


> Soooo I did something dumb. I tested today. Way too early I know!!! I was bored and it was my 3rd pee of the day. So I get a faint line on a dollar test. I had 7k of Novarel for my trigger plus a little bit of lupron. I read the half life for Novarel is 23 hours. So, that would mean I have 6.8 left in me today. 6.8! I mean, is that enough to give me any line at all? I'm crazy. I'm insane. But you guys already know this so I feel like it's fine. All I can really do is test in another day or two right?
> 
> Whyyyy did I do this! When I had my iui I triggered with 10k of pregnyl and that crap stayed in me til 11 days after the trigger (you all remember my false positive I got right?) and today would be day 11. I feel like this line is darker than that one was. Ugh! I have some hope but I know it's possible it's the trigger. Dammit, ivf! Why do you do it to me!?

not crazy at all. hopefully getting the POAS out of your system so now you can hold out before testing again for a little bit?:winkwink:



lsd2721 said:


> JCM, I'm with Owl, I have such high hopes for you this cycle! :) Can't wait to see if we get our first set of twins on this thread! :) Two for the price of one ain't so bad. ;-)

me too! so hopeful for you JCM!




lsd2721 said:


> I get you on being gassy. I don't know much about progesterone but while trying to conceive (during the two week wait) I would constantly be farting and feel VERY gassy! It felt so unlady like but my husband thinks farts are hilarious (he was my first kid! haha) so at least he didn't get repulsed by me!




MrsKChicago said:


> Thankfully, we're both immature 12 year old boys who laugh at farts here ;) I nearly kicked him out of the bedroom a couple nights ago, though... Between him and the dogs and my stronger sense of smell!!

so are we!:blush: though usually my husband more than me and he laughs and sometimes is "affectionately" called Farty Marty.:rofl: makes it easier to excuse myself when he acts offended when i do fart:haha: we are seriously 12.




curiousowl said:


> AFM- We have a heartbeat :happydance:

yay!!!!\\:D/


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks you guys. I'm pretty thrilled to say the least :D


----------



## dreamingmom

JCM- "Try not to stress!" Worse advice ever, right? But really there is nothing we can do but wait and see. I know my normal monthly symptoms drive me crazy, I can't imagine having all these other drugs that mess with you as well. Sending you positive thoughts!

Owl- Congrats, that is so exciting!

As for me I am now 11 DPO, if I make it through the weekend I will feel better about my chances. Then I am going to try and hold out till the middle or end of next week to test. I have been seriously symptom watching ,So here is my symptom list so far: Sore boobs mostly in the evening, nausea this morning, not being hungry or only being hungry for certain things, trouble falling asleep, some dizziness, bumping into things a bit more then usual, I was also very very cranky yesterday. I am kind of worried about how I am going to handle work if I do turn out to be pregnant. I am a 6th grade special ed. teacher, I'm not going to be good at my job if I am moody all the time.


----------



## JCM

Dreaming, your symptoms sound like me!!! Minus the dizzy part. My boobs kill me at night. I also get some heartburn and now I'm constipated (yay). So, if I'm on all this progesterone and you're not, you have to be pregnant! I'm planning on testing midweek. I'm 6dp5dt today which is like a for sure 11dpo (because I triggered and for sure ovulated and the lab watched my embryos grow for 5 days). Geez, 10k to take the guess work out and get a sperm and an egg to tango. RE make a lot of money. I should be one when I'm done with all of this! Hopefully you made it through the weekend. We can test together midweek! My beta is Friday. I gotta be prepared before then though. Nobody likes a live phone call that says "sorry you're not knocked up but we are keeping all of your money". 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## dreamingmom

I made it through the weekend, but woke up this morning to some light spotting and cramping. I know this doesn't knock me out of the running yet, temp was still up this morning. I have had a very stressful weekend so that could have caused AF to be a few days late though. All I know is this better not be my new PMS symptoms from here on out. I think if this is AF I might take a month or two off from actively trying. After a year, I am so tired of temping and peeing on things. Who knows everyone says once you stop "Trying" it happens for a lot of people.


----------



## JCM

I lasted til this morning and....

Well, SOMEBODY GOT A SUPER DARK BFP ON HER TEST THIS MORNING!!!! Ahhhhh I'm SO excited!!! 
So, I was trying to poop last night and this morning again at 4am. Nothing wants to come outta me! Nothin. I had awful heartburn so I walked around sat on the couch and then tried to crawl back to bed to sleep. Also, horrible headache and no Tylenol in the house cause let's face it, that stuff blows. So I slept for 30 mins. DH went to work and I rolled outta bed and peed in a cup. I planned on using some cheapies until I saw a worthy line if ever. So I sat and dipped while I was on the toilet. Immediately two lines. So I took my dogs outside to pee and play and brought a frer and a cup of pee. Not even a minute passed and two beautiful lines. I keep going back to check it. It's totally real!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's no way your lines would get darker if it wasn't pregnancy, right???


----------



## curiousowl

JCM!!! Yay!! Post a pic immediately! :D

dreaming, don't count yourself out yet. I had spotting 9-11dpo before my BFP.


----------



## lsd2721

Freaking out for you over here JCM! WAHOOOOOO!!!! :) Great news!


----------



## dreamingmom

Congratulations JCM, I'm so excited for you!!!


For me, spotting hasn't developed into anything yet. Just some brown on toilet paper, so I count that as a good sign. Honestly, without testing I am 99.9% sure I am pregnant. I can't even open the fridge without gagging because of the smell but DH says that he doesn't smell anything at all. 

I am still waiting till Friday to test.


----------



## MrsKChicago

You have the patience of a saint! How can you stand it?


----------



## jumpingo

:wohoo::wohoo:so exciting JCM!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## JCM

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah173/jenldomer/imagejpg1_zps2ff08450.jpg


----------



## cdelmar

Sooooo exciting JCM!!!! Im happy for you!


----------



## ladders

Whoop whoop whoop Jcm I'm so so pleased for you and keeping everything so very tightly crossed that Fridays bloods say the same thing. I'm so excited! 
Dreaming I had brown discharge at 14 dpo that lasted for the four days I should have had af and that was with this little pickle so I'm very hopeful for you 

Had my 20 week scan and all looks good with no abnormalities seen so I'm very chuffed


----------



## curiousowl

That's beautiful JCM :D

Good luck dreaming! Keep us posted. My sense of smell was crazy at 8dpo.


----------



## JCM

Ladders, that's great!!! I can't believe you're halfway done! So crazy! 

Thanks everyone! My line is darker today and I feel good. My boobs are HUGE! Like they grew overnight. I have to stuff them into my sports bra. Ouch. My girlfriends noticed them yesterday too. Lol. I never really had big ones! 

Dreaming, has the spotting stopped? 

Last night one of my dogs was sick and lost control of his pooping apparently. Alllll over my white down comforter. DH was gagging. I cleaned it up no problem. Smells don't really bother me. They used to though. Weird right? Anyway, It was pretty gross. Thankfully I can bleach the crap out of it (literally).


----------



## dreamingmom

Owl and ladders thanks for sharing about your spotting. I feel a bit better knowing you can spot and still have a healthy pregnancy. My spotting is a bit heavier today but still dark brown. Temp was also still up this morning. Hopefully, the spotting won't last too much longer or get any heavier though, I have been trying to drink a lot more water so I have been peeing more. I am nervous every time I go to the bathroom that it will be more than spotting.

I felt much better today then I have the last few days physically which is a catch 22 because I like not feeling sick but it worries me at the same time. I did have a very sick kitty that had to spend the weekend in the hospital though so I think the stress I was feeling worrying about him was also another reason I was feeling so sick, so hopefully things are still heading in the right direction for a Sticky BFP


----------



## treeroot

Congrats JCM!


Those last days are the worst...every time you use the bathroom it's a big ordeal that could end with heart break. I really hope you get your BFP Dreaming...then you can pass on those good vibes to me for next week :)

I really don't like the TWW. I tried an OPK for the first time, so I am definitely 7 DPO. I avoid symptom spotting as much as possible, but today when I had this pure exhaustion episode it's hard; I just have to remind myself that I probably haven't gotten enough sleep and it was warm this afternoon. Lol, I hate disappointment.
I'm on vacation next week, and getting things done around the house. It's going to be very hard not to test early this time around...


----------



## dreamingmom

Well JCM I guess we won't be bump buddies after all AF:witch: reared it ugly head this morning. I guess in a way it is a good thing technically this was my first period after my loss which could explain my symptoms and the longer lateral phase. Hopefully this means my body has officially hit the reset button. We will have to just keep trying, I am going to stop temping this month just to take a break from it all who knows maybe when I stop "trying" I'll finally get my sticky bean. Not that we are actually going to stop trying, DH is ready and willing to keep at it the old fashion way.


----------



## treeroot

Sorry to hear AF showed Dreaming! Maybe you're right; your body needed some re-coup time. Now you'll be stronger then ever and ready for action :D

I don't think this will be it for me either. I really want it to be of course, but having never gotten a BFP it just seems impossible somehow. I'm going to be a wreck next week for sure.


Anyone have some good organizational tips? My house is a complete disaster and I'm going to be spending a chunk of next week getting it presentable again. I need to get on a good roll so I don't think to much!


----------



## JCM

Bummer, Dreaming! I think no temping is a great idea. Maybe try the sperm meets egg plan? 

Tree, I usually just start with organizing my closet and then the next thing you know I'm cleaning and organizing all over! Usually when I'm mad or cranky I get a lot done!


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> Anyone have some good organizational tips? My house is a complete disaster and I'm going to be spending a chunk of next week getting it presentable again. I need to get on a good roll so I don't think to much!




JCM said:


> Bummer, Dreaming! I think no temping is a great idea. Maybe try the sperm meets egg plan?
> 
> Tree, I usually just start with organizing my closet and then the next thing you know I'm cleaning and organizing all over! Usually when I'm mad or cranky I get a lot done!

i'm totally an angry cleaner too!:haha:

i was reading some blog the other day about organizing (only reading, no actual "action" on my part:winkwink:) and it recommended taking everything out of drawers, shelves, etc. and putting it on a table (or floor). then only put back what you actually USE in that space. it was a desk, so anything she didn't use at the desk or nearby, had to find a new home. she also donated and threw out a bunch of stuff. i always just get side tracked looking through old letters or albums or pictures.:dohh:

i cleaned out my closet last month. tried on every skirt and dress i own. i am horrible at getting rid of clothes, so i tried to ask myself, "if i was at the store, trying this on in the dressing room, would i buy it?" essentially meaning would i pay for it *again* and if the answer was "no," it went into the donate box. still have a full closet...but...baby steps, right?:blush:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry AF got you, Dreaming. Sounds like things are back on track, though! Hopefully October will be your month.


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry about AF dreaming. My cycle right after my loss was weird too. I got this BFP the next one so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## treeroot

jumpingo said:


> i'm totally an angry cleaner too!:haha:
> 
> i was reading some blog the other day about organizing (only reading, no actual "action" on my part:winkwink:) and it recommended taking everything out of drawers, shelves, etc. and putting it on a table (or floor). then only put back what you actually USE in that space. it was a desk, so anything she didn't use at the desk or nearby, had to find a new home. she also donated and threw out a bunch of stuff. i always just get side tracked looking through old letters or albums or pictures.:dohh:
> 
> i cleaned out my closet last month. tried on every skirt and dress i own. i am horrible at getting rid of clothes, so i tried to ask myself, "if i was at the store, trying this on in the dressing room, would i buy it?" essentially meaning would i pay for it *again* and if the answer was "no," it went into the donate box. still have a full closet...but...baby steps, right?:blush:

I'm such a distracted organizer! At least when it comes to old memorabilia and photos for sure.

Part of my plan this week is also to freeze some produce from the farmers market to have for the winter and start making sourdough bread again. Lol, I may be a little overambitious, I'll set some small goals and work from there. I get overwhelmed pretty easily. 

As for the whole baby making thing...I feel like testing now. Lol, which is really unusual for me. My goal is to hold out for Wednesday at least.


----------



## JCM

Good luck tree! Wednesday is almost here!!


----------



## treeroot

And how I know it! I practically held my breath this morning expecting a temp drop....but we're still good! 

I should probably wait until Thursday because my longest LP is 14 DPO, but I think I feel pretty on set on tomorrow. We'll see!


----------



## jumpingo

treeroot said:


> Part of my plan this week is also to freeze some produce from the farmers market to have for the winter and start making sourdough bread again. Lol, I may be a little overambitious, I'll set some small goals and work from there. I get overwhelmed pretty easily.

get those veggies frozen?:blush:
and homemade bread sounds fabulous:dance:


----------



## treeroot

jumpingo said:


> get those veggies frozen?:blush:
> and homemade bread sounds fabulous:dance:

I got corn done yesterday! 12 cobs doesn't really result in much though, but it's so cheap and better in-season so DH is going to pick up some more today. 

The rest of my cleaning sucked though. I didn't really get anything done :nope:

And I completely forgot about the bread lol! :blush:It's takes a week to make a starter from scratch...I will start the flour and water today!

We talked to one of the farmers on Saturday and we're going to pick up a large amount of peppers from his farm tomorrow, and maybe get some strawberries too. Most of the other veggies are root crops that we can buy throughout the year.

What I really need to do is make some pre-made meals, maybe some soups, so we're not stuck eating crap during the week when we're too tired to cook. 

.....Now I'm really getting over ambitious. Maybe I'll see that BFP tomorrow morning and feel inspired! 

Well, it's already later then when I wanted to get started today. So here goes!


----------



## cdelmar

Good luck!!!


----------



## dreamingmom

Tree, if you are a member of pinterest private message me and I can give you my page info. I have all kinds of recipes pinned for freezer/crockpot meals. I also have a great bread recipe that you can just throw together and cook in the oven in a pyrex bowl. (I haven't tried it yet but it looks really interesting.) I have to get started on my freezer meals soon too. 

Well, I am officially 32 today. It is a bitter sweet day. I got married when I was 30 and planned on getting pregnant right away. By 32 I hoped to have at toddler running around or at the very least to be pregnant. I guess life doesn't always go according to plan. While, I have little control over biology, I can control my hair. I hear RED heads have more fun than blonds! I'll let you all know if turns out to be true.


----------



## treeroot

dreamingmom said:


> Tree, if you are a member of pinterest private message me and I can give you my page info. I have all kinds of recipes pinned for freezer/crockpot meals. I also have a great bread recipe that you can just throw together and cook in the oven in a pyrex bowl. (I haven't tried it yet but it looks really interesting.) I have to get started on my freezer meals soon too.
> 
> Well, I am officially 32 today. It is a bitter sweet day. I got married when I was 30 and planned on getting pregnant right away. By 32 I hoped to have at toddler running around or at the very least to be pregnant. I guess life doesn't always go according to plan. While, I have little control over biology, I can control my hair. I hear RED heads have more fun than blonds! I'll let you all know if turns out to be true.

I actually haven't join the pintrest movement :winkwink: I'm worried I already get too distracted as it is!

I like the red idea! And you're right, having that control does feel good. 
I'm also partial to the red myself, I've been using a all natural henna dye which just gives a subtle red glow against my dark brown hair.


----------



## JCM

Happy birthday, dreaming!!! I just love new hair! It makes me feel so fresh!


----------



## curiousowl

Happy birthday dreaming! I have red hair and it's totally true :)


----------



## MrsKChicago

Happy birthday Dreaming! Redheads definitely have more fun!


----------



## dreamingmom

Thanks girls, all your positivity brightened my day! I attached a pic of the red hair for you guys to see but I'm not sure how attachments work here so hopefully you can see it.
 



Attached Files:







red.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsKChicago

I love it!


----------



## treeroot

That is awesome dreaming! Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## jumpingo

wow, looks great!!!:thumbup:

happy birthday!!:yipee::cake:


----------



## PDReggie

Nice job. It looks great! And happy birthday!


----------



## JCM

Ooh la la! Hope you had a great day! 

How's your 2ww tree?


----------



## curiousowl

Totally beautiful!


----------



## treeroot

JCM said:


> Ooh la la! Hope you had a great day!
> 
> How's your 2ww tree?

I thought I was out yesterday because I my temp dropped. Because it's been a year I phoned the fertility clinic to ask about needing a referral.

But this morning my temp rose and I got a very clear BFP! :happydance:


And I just developed a cold a couple hours ago...it must have been holding off.


----------



## lsd2721

Happy late birthday dreaming! Love the hair! I have wanted to go that color for the longest time!  Looks great on you!


----------



## lsd2721

Oh Tree!! Congrats! !!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Aaaah! Congrats, TreeRoot!


----------



## PDReggie

congrats tree!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay! Congrats tree!


----------



## JCM

Great news Tree!


----------



## dreamingmom

Congrats Tree!


----------



## treeroot

Thanks ladies!

Even after a year, I still feel caught off guard. Like perhaps it's not real; I am super excited though!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Oh, the June Bug logo is so cute! Do you know when you're due yet?


----------



## treeroot

MrsKChicago said:


> Oh, the June Bug logo is so cute! Do you know when you're due yet?

I thought so too! It's all Shilo's doing.

I won't know my date until 8 weeks in, but I'm going with June 10th for now.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, that's great! That way you'll get lots of people who are ahead of you in the June group, but you won't be super impatient because you're the very last one.


----------



## ladders

Both me and dh have birthday in June I think it's a great month to be born!


----------



## MrsKChicago

DH's birthday is in June, too. I've always been jealous, mine is a week before Christmas


----------



## dreamingmom

it's been pretty quiet here this week. Hope everyone is doing okay. I am so happy for everyone that has received a BFP on this page, it gives me hope that it can happen even after long struggles. 

Who is left that is still going through the TTC drama, along with me?

I have not been temping this month, or at least not on a normal basis. My temps and cycle has been pretty regular over the last year so I have been able to temp here and there for a data point or two to make sure I am still where I think I am in my cycle. At this point I believe am waiting to O. DH and I have been DTD every other day since CD 11 so hopefully we are doing enough. I am on CD 16 today, I plan to O between CD17-20 I would feel better if we were DTD everyday but it is hard to keep up that schedule during a tiring work week.

So the count down begins, even though I have been trying to not focus on TTC to much this month, I am sure I will be on here symptom spotting in a week or two.


----------



## PDReggie

Good luck dreaming!!!! Hopefully this will be it. I'm currently, oddly, on a TWW also but it's to be induced if little girl doesn't pop up. Maybe I will have her and move off the pregnant list and we can get you a bfp and move you on. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck this month, Dreaming! I think every other day is plenty.


----------



## treeroot

We're rooting for you dreaming!!


----------



## jumpingo

dreamingmom said:


> it's been pretty quiet here this week. Hope everyone is doing okay. I am so happy for everyone that has received a BFP on this page, it gives me hope that it can happen even after long struggles.
> 
> Who is left that is still going through the TTC drama, along with me?
> 
> I have not been temping this month, or at least not on a normal basis. My temps and cycle has been pretty regular over the last year so I have been able to temp here and there for a data point or two to make sure I am still where I think I am in my cycle. At this point I believe am waiting to O. DH and I have been DTD every other day since CD 11 so hopefully we are doing enough. I am on CD 16 today, I plan to O between CD17-20 I would feel better if we were DTD everyday but it is hard to keep up that schedule during a tiring work week.
> 
> So the count down begins, even though I have been trying to not focus on TTC to much this month, I am sure I will be on here symptom spotting in a week or two.

i'm still here:wave: just haven't been on in a couple days. CD11 and trying to SMEP. negative OPK this afternoon, but had been drinking too much liquid. also still early. i got positives on 12 and 13 last month and ovulated on 15, so hopefully can manage to get my husband in the bedroom all week:blush: we're leaving for the states on saturday, so hopefully get an obvious temp spike by then:thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

Good luck jump! I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## treeroot

curiousowl said:


> Good luck jump! I hope this is your cycle.

Ditto!


----------



## cdelmar

Im still here wasnt on this whole holiday weekend. Im 7 dpo over here....not sure if i feel slight cramping or gassy lol but other than that, nothing much to say so far


----------



## jumpingo

positive OPK yesterday and a close to positive this morning (albeit with FMU) so will test again this afternoon too. my husband is now fighting some kind of cold, virus or, worst case, pneumonia:nope: so i don't know how well SMEP is gonna go.:sad1: so we'll see...this is our last chance before preventing until late february/early march, and i want it so badly, but i also am starting to feel like my husband is falling apart and i'm being really selfish? but...but...but....:hissy::cry::sad1:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Fingers crossed for both of you! It's normal to feel badly for your husband being sick, but also be frustrated about what impact it might have on TTC. I was angry at DH for getting sick a couple times


----------



## dreamingmom

jumpingo said:


> positive OPK yesterday and a close to positive this morning (albeit with FMU) so will test again this afternoon too. my husband is now fighting some kind of cold, virus or, worst case, pneumonia:nope: so i don't know how well SMEP is gonna go.:sad1: so we'll see...this is our last chance before preventing until late february/early march, and i want it so badly, but i also am starting to feel like my husband is falling apart and i'm being really selfish? but...but...but....:hissy::cry::sad1:

It seems to be going around this time of year. DH was sick last week during our O time. He was a trooper and didn't let it slow down our plan too much. Unfortunately, now I've just entered my TWW and I am sick. Usually, I would just pop some Dayquil and go on with my life, but I don't want to risk filling up on meds during my TWW. I sure hope all this suffering pans out to something positive this month.


----------



## jumpingo

thanks everyone:hugs:

we are totally on schedule SMEPing and tomorrow is CD15, and i am anticipating my temp going up on CD16. sounds perfect except for a colposcopy that is scheduled for tomorrow but no one told me no sex beforehand and also none after, so am completely frustrated at the lack of information i have been given (thanks dr google, and thanksnothanks doctor:gun:) and worried about cancelling because better to catch anything early, but this was our last month before preventing. and i'm also supposed to travel to the states on saturday, and based on some stuff i've read, the recovery can take up to several days?? i am panicking and also a crying mess.:nope:


----------



## MrsKChicago

If it's not urgent to get it done, it seems more sensible to wait a month, I think. You don't want to travel while recovering, and better to do it while you're not actively TTC. If it meant putting it off for months, it would be a different story.


----------



## jumpingo

thanks MrsK:hugs:

i was going to call this morning to discuss, but i've been having cramps for the last 3 or 4 days (assumed they were related to ovulation but 4 days seems a little long...?) and no sense in wasting my referral to the obgyn, so i am going to go and just hopefully talk about all my concerns beforehand and go from there.:|


----------



## jumpingo

well, i managed to get out with just a redo of my pap smear instead of a colposcopy. was so devastated that our perfectly timed SMEP would go to waste and that the recovery from the biopsy was gonna be bad while traveling back stateside.

apparently they didn't run tests for HPV when they did the pap smear a couple weeks ago, so even though it came back as abnormal, the doctor offered to run it again, also testing for HPV this time, instead of the more invasive biopsy. she said even if you have an abnormal pap, if you're over 30 and test negative for HPV, it just means you have to come back in a year for another pap (instead of every 3). so, if i test negative, i'm good for a year. if i test positive, then i will still have to get the colposcopy, but by then it'll be november or december and i'll be preventing pregnancy then, so it won't be such a problem with timing.

so, anyway, back to our regularly schedule SMEP! bwahaha...
but ugh, my eyes are totally shot from all this crying...:cry::dohh:

thanks for letting me panic and vent. feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Sorry it's been so stressful :( I'm glad you got away with just a pap, though!


----------



## PDReggie

Glad to hear that everything went as well as it could have! Hopefully, it will be negative. I will have my fingers crossed for you that everything comes back clear. And that you get your BFP this month.


----------



## jumpingo

MrsKChicago said:


> Sorry it's been so stressful :( I'm glad you got away with just a pap, though!

thanks:hugs: 

happy 20 weeks!! woohoo!




PDReggie said:


> Glad to hear that everything went as well as it could have! Hopefully, it will be negative. I will have my fingers crossed for you that everything comes back clear. And that you get your BFP this month.

thanks:hugs:

and, your ticker says ONE day to go!!!? exciting!!:baby::dance:


----------



## PDReggie

One day to go but it doesn't appear she is going to be a timely little thing. I am currently the size of a house. But my co worker made me a pie for my birthday today. So I guess dragging my butt to work this pregnant is worth it. :thumbup: I will gladly have this baby and make some room on the pregnant list for you though!!!!


----------



## dreamingmom

jumpingo said:


> well, i managed to get out with just a redo of my pap smear instead of a colposcopy. was so devastated that our perfectly timed SMEP would go to waste and that the recovery from the biopsy was gonna be bad while traveling back stateside.
> 
> apparently they didn't run tests for HPV when they did the pap smear a couple weeks ago, so even though it came back as abnormal, the doctor offered to run it again, also testing for HPV this time, instead of the more invasive biopsy. she said even if you have an abnormal pap, if you're over 30 and test negative for HPV, it just means you have to come back in a year for another pap (instead of every 3). so, if i test negative, i'm good for a year. if i test positive, then i will still have to get the colposcopy, but by then it'll be november or december and i'll be preventing pregnancy then, so it won't be such a problem with timing.
> 
> so, anyway, back to our regularly schedule SMEP! bwahaha...
> but ugh, my eyes are totally shot from all this crying...:cry::dohh:
> 
> thanks for letting me panic and vent. feeling better.:hugs:


I'm glad you got by with just another Pap and it didn't mess with your TTC. It is my understanding that sex before a pap can cause abnormalities so it is good they are testing for the HPV directly. Hopefully it is negative. If it is positive though, don't worry to much the colposcopy is uncomfortable and the healing feels like some bad crapping but nothing major. I was diagnosed with HPV about 10 years ago right before I met my husband. It is scary to hear the news but doesn't change your life too much, just extra visits to the OBGYN (for me it was every 6 months, instead of every year). The virus usually runs its course and if you test negative for 2 years straight (which I did) then you go back to your normal life considered HPV free.


----------



## jumpingo

dreamingmom said:


> I'm glad you got by with just another Pap and it didn't mess with your TTC. It is my understanding that sex before a pap can cause abnormalities so it is good they are testing for the HPV directly. Hopefully it is negative. If it is positive though, don't worry to much the colposcopy is uncomfortable and the healing feels like some bad crapping but nothing major. I was diagnosed with HPV about 10 years ago right before I met my husband. It is scary to hear the news but doesn't change your life too much, just extra visits to the OBGYN (for me it was every 6 months, instead of every year). The virus usually runs its course and if you test negative for 2 years straight (which I did) then you go back to your normal life considered HPV free.

well, for the first one, i was still spotting and the doc said there was some blood, so i'm maybe that messed it up at all:shrug: 

and then this time, for the colposcopy, they didn't tell me not to have sex before or ANYTHING. so, i was smack dab in the middle of my fertile window:wacko: and we had sex in the evening and then i googled and found i wasn't supposed to:dohh: but went in the next morning anyway. 

the lack of instruction/information i was given is a WHOLE 'nother can of worms. not impressed. and i told the nurse when i went in yesterday that i was told NOTHING. they just called, told me my pap was abnormal and that they were referring me for a colposcopy. so i had no choice but to google around, but i didn't google too in depth until the night before, when it was too late because we'd already had sex:blush: but yeah, i was not a happy camper yesterday.:nope:

lesson here: ask a ridiculous amount of questions. write them down, ask them ALL.:trouble:


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry jump! That sounds like a mess.


----------



## dreamingmom

Well it turns out I suffered through my cold for nothing, AF came a few days ago. Waiting for it to end so we can get started on Trying again.


----------



## Babarooskie

Hi Everyone! It's been a while since I've written. My Husband and I have been TTC for about 7 months now. With doctor visits and phone calls, it has been a tough journey. However, this month is a little different. I don't want to psych myself out, BUT, I am going through some changes: Sore breasts and nipples (can't even sleep on my stomach), super tired- and I'm not one who takes naps, heart burn, and the kicker: I'M LATE 6 DAYS! 

Right before all this happened, my doctor prescribed me Clomid, which is sitting at home right now, and of course, now I can't go on with the medication because I may or may not be preggers. LOL- just my luck! I've decided to give it until tomorrow morning to do my first test. I'm just so nervous and scared that I'll get another negative. Yes, I have these symptoms which can be all a mind trick, but what's making me think otherwise is the fact that I'm 6 days late. The most I've ever been late was 4. 
So... on that note, I'm saying my prayers and I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ooh, that sounds really promising! Good luck, can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow!


----------



## Babarooskie

MrsKChicago said:


> Ooh, that sounds really promising! Good luck, can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow!

Thank you! I'm nervous and scared all at once!


----------



## Babarooskie

So... I decided after work to head on over to the Dollar Store and try out the cheap ones. As I'm waiting for the results, I start to see two pink lines form. Two? Hmm... what does that mean? POSITIVE. Holy moly.... I then take my left over ClearBlue digital and it says... PREGNANT! 
I got my BFP! I am beyond excited and nervous.. after 8 moths of trying! 
I'm still in shock!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Congratulations!!! So exciting!! And since you tested late, you're already past the scariest, most risky couple weeks (not that you won't worry yourself to death the rest of the first trimester anyway).


----------



## Babarooskie

MrsKChicago said:


> Congratulations!!! So exciting!! And since you tested late, you're already past the scariest, most risky couple weeks (not that you won't worry yourself to death the rest of the first trimester anyway).

Thank you! I'm in complete shock! lol
I can't wait to call my doctor tomorrow to make an appointment!


----------



## PDReggie

Congrats!


----------



## ladders

Awesome news congratulations!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ok ladies, I paid a visit to my doc today... He gave me a dose of proverb and then we are gonna try letrozole and see what happens.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Baba!

Sorry miskas :( Those long anovulatory cycles are the absolute worst. Crossing my fingers that the Provera gives you the jumpstart you need.


----------



## MrsKChicago

Miskas, how are you doing? Anyone else still around?


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey mrs k! I'm doin ok.. The Provera worked.... Started the femara tonite, hoping it works. Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

Good luck! Glad it worked!! Happy Thanksgiving to you, too.


----------



## pihabella

hey all, just wondering if I can join the group? 30 TTC #1 and onto cycle 4 now. Tried vitex last cycle and it reduced my cycle from 40 to 28 days which I am very excited about. If its the same this cycle I will be testing around christmas day! Hope its meant to be this time! Going on holiday from the 9th of December until 3rd of January, so will be taking a very relaxed approach this cycle and who knows, maybe that will be all it takes this time!


----------



## dreamingmom

It doesn't look like this thread is active anymore probably because all of the lovely ladies I started with here have already had their precious babies. I thought I'd leave a quick update as I enter year 2 of TTC. DH and I got our tests done. Everything is in the normal range so the diagnosis in unknown infertility. DH numbers were on the lower end for mobility and morphology but still normal. We started the process for IUI earlier this week. We were planning to try on my natural cycle since all data pointed to the fact that I naturally O with out a problem. Whether because of the stress I am feeling over this process or another reason I don't seem to be on my way to O this cycle. I will try again next cycle with Clomid. I can get very hormonal and had to change my BC when I was younger due to homicidal ergs (okay not that bad but close). I just hope I will be able to deal with the hormonal changes the Clomid causes.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'll still knocking around the forum! I hope the IUI works! Maybe his sperm just need a leg up? Long term TTC must be so stressful :(


----------



## Miskas mommy

I'm still here as well dreaming... We are still trying as well


----------



## Miskas mommy

dreamingmom said:


> It doesn't look like this thread is active anymore probably because all of the lovely ladies I started with here have already had their precious babies. I thought I'd leave a quick update as I enter year 2 of TTC. DH and I got our tests done. Everything is in the normal range so the diagnosis in unknown infertility. DH numbers were on the lower end for mobility and morphology but still normal. We started the process for IUI earlier this week. We were planning to try on my natural cycle since all data pointed to the fact that I naturally O with out a problem. Whether because of the stress I am feeling over this process or another reason I don't seem to be on my way to O this cycle. I will try again next cycle with Clomid. I can get very hormonal and had to change my BC when I was younger due to homicidal ergs (okay not that bad but close). I just hope I will be able to deal with the hormonal changes the Clomid causes.


You should ask about femara if clomid makes you to crazy.. It has very few side effects I have found.


----------



## treeroot

I really hope 2015 is a good year for both of you. I'm sorry to hear it's taking so long, I know it isn't fair.

Even after having my little one there was still this odd tinge of jealously when I found my friend just succeeded in their first month TTC.


----------



## ladders

HI dreaming it's nice to hear from you. Sorry your struggling, must be both a relief and frustration that tests are normal. I know it sounds stupid but one of the things I think helped me was dh drinking lots more water as it thinned out his semen and let the sperm be more mobile. Think he was always on the slight dehydrated side before. 
Know we are probably not as good to talk to as we are no longer going through what you are but we are still here &#128522;


----------



## PDReggie

dreaming - good luck. I'm sorry this has been so hard for you. I will keep you and miskas in my thoughts. Hopefully, the next few months will finally get you both there.


----------



## stefdan

Hey, I'd like to give you some inspire ttc story and hope it will help you to successfully give birth. Good luck.

TTC Story: Infertility Will Never Win Over Her Faith
Starbucks, Peace, and the Pursuit of a Baby


----------



## ladders

Miskas mommy congratulations!!!!!! Just seen your ticker! How fantastic!


----------



## MrsKChicago

ladders said:


> Miskas mommy congratulations!!!!!! Just seen your ticker! How fantastic!

Oh yay!!! Congratulations!!


----------

